# Another lie debunked-Africans did nothing before the white man



## IM2

It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.


Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
Click to expand...

The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.


You are unusually stupid, even among primitive people.


----------



## fncceo

IM2 said:


> The designation sub Saharan is racist



How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.

The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?


----------



## keepitreal

IM2 said:


> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.


Oh brother, who gives a shit


----------



## IM2

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
Click to expand...


Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.


----------



## fncceo

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
Click to expand...


Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia

Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
Click to expand...


----------



## fncceo

_"The *earliest* known *ironwork* are beads from Jirzah in Egypt dating from 3500 BC and made from meteoric iron with the *earliest* use of smelted iron dates back to Mesopotamia."

Ironwork - Wikipedia_


----------



## sparky

*



			Africans did nothing before the white man
		
Click to expand...

*
*Thankfully we came along.......*

**
*~S~*


----------



## IM2

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
Click to expand...

What you think doesn't matter. What I think doesn't matter. Your one article is irrelevant. Africans say the term is racist and divisive.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

White boys can't take it when their lies get shown to them.


----------



## IM2




----------



## IM2




----------



## IM2




----------



## IM2




----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.


....hahahhahha--he's  a MAJOR racist white hater...he's a jackass--big time cop hater...what a moron--the citizen and cop were protecting his community, and he goes apeshit jackass
..the Africans are still having trouble just with basic farming
..a lot of them didn't even have a written language back then
....the whites had this:





and the Africans this:


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
Click to expand...

now, sub Saharan is racist!!!!??????  o LORD


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
Click to expand...

....you people ''consider'' just about everything racist


----------



## Paul Essien

fncceo said:


> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?


Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)

But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought. 

It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob. 

Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? 
Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? 
Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America? 
*Who the hell thinks up this shit?*

Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.

When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa. 

Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
Click to expand...

OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.


----------



## petro

Oddball said:


> View attachment 288316


While in the same breath claiming whites are subhuman ignorant  racists who live dirt poor requiring government benefits. 

Which is it?
World conquerors or toothless hillbillies?


----------



## bodecea

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
Click to expand...

So....you've never heard of the kingdoms of Ghana and Mali?   Built their civilizations on the gold-salt trade routes.


----------



## Meathead

bodecea said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....you've never heard of the kingdoms of Ghana and Mali?   Built their civilizations on the gold-salt trade routes.
Click to expand...

I've heard of them, but seen little to suggest anything more a than rudimentary chiefdoms.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.


OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
Click to expand...

Al Sharpton School of World History.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you think doesn't matter. What I think doesn't matter. Your one article is irrelevant. Africans say the term is racist and divisive.
Click to expand...

What matters is the actual meaning if the term.
Saying sub saharan in no way implies a person thinks an entire race is superior to another.
Maybe those Africans you speak of should learn to read.


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> What matters is the actual meaning if the term.
> Saying sub saharan in no way implies a person thinks an entire race is superior to another.
> Maybe those Africans you speak of should learn to read.



Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?


----------



## TNHarley

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is the actual meaning if the term.
> Saying sub saharan in no way implies a person thinks an entire race is superior to another.
> Maybe those Africans you speak of should learn to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
Click to expand...

That has nothing to do with what I said.


----------



## Paul Essien

TNHarley said:


> That has nothing to do with what I said.


I'm asking questions.

Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?


----------



## fncceo

bodecea said:


> So....you've never heard of the kingdoms of Ghana and Mali? Built their civilizations on the gold-salt trade routes.



They traded gold for salt?  No wonder they disappeared.


----------



## fncceo

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
Click to expand...



Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.

Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).

The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.


----------



## fncceo

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you think doesn't matter. What I think doesn't matter. Your one article is irrelevant. Africans say the term is racist and divisive.
Click to expand...


All Africans, including Super-Saharan Africans? Or specific Africans.  Have you taken a poll?


----------



## fncceo

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys can't take it when their lies get shown to them.
Click to expand...


Well, the white-boys who 'made up' Latin are the Romans and they're long gone.  

The Sub and Super Saharan parts of Africa have been divided by climate and the virtually unpopulated Saharan Desert since before 3500 BCE.  There were very few Klan members around 5500-years-ago.


----------



## 22lcidw

TNHarley said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is the actual meaning if the term.
> Saying sub saharan in no way implies a person thinks an entire race is superior to another.
> Maybe those Africans you speak of should learn to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
Click to expand...

The Sahara Desert is the size of the United States. That is a lot of real estate to traverse through and boast about. Besides....Egypt ph uked with the Jews and God put a whammy on them. Having as many warnings as they did from God through Moses, they were incredibly stupid.  Almost special needs. You don't want to be associated with that. Its to messy. Egypt today still bears the scars of that time. Empires come and go...Our time will come. Perhaps it is now.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
Click to expand...

Is Paul Essien sub-race pimp? (rhetorical question)


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
Click to expand...

Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.


----------



## francoHFW

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
Click to expand...

Absolute baloney. Look at all these damn racists all of a sudden! LOL.


----------



## francoHFW

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
Click to expand...

Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....


----------



## Godboy

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
Click to expand...

Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!


----------



## francoHFW

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
Click to expand...

The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...


----------



## IM2

Oddball said:


> View attachment 288316


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
Click to expand...

That's just not true.


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
Click to expand...

..they were behind the whites---plain and simple--you can't dispute it
...one reason was a lot of them didn't even have a written language--which is conducive to learning/producing technology/improving technology/etc
...you need blueprints to build 100 gun ships--not memories


----------



## IM2

This is Africa before the Europeans.


You are ignorant of world history.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just not true.
Click to expand...

....they still don't know basic farming/etc 
Technology Could Soon Revolutionize Agriculture In Africa


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
Click to expand...

what's the point?


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolute baloney. Look at all these damn racists all of a sudden! LOL.
Click to expand...

yes-IM2 is one of the biggest racist


----------



## harmonica

fncceo said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
Click to expand...

everything is racist to them--that's their problem


----------



## Paul Essien

fncceo said:


> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.


Ok. If, as you agree that it's correct to call America "sub Canada" and Italy and greece "sub nordic" then why is not known as such ? 

Why isn't the term sub Canada reffering to America known as much as sub saharan africa is to most people ?


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
Click to expand...

.....your post proves your mind is warped and lost because of your racism/obsession with race
...sub-Saharan is a geographical term--like Latin America....or  Scandinavia --which happens to be  mostly WHITE---OMG!!!!!!!!!--so by your reasoning, anyone that uses the term Scandinavia is RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!...............??????!!  hahahahah
and Scandinavia is not a shithole like sub-Saharan Africa is --as I've proven many times on USMB


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
Click to expand...




harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....your post proves your mind is warped and lost because of your racism/obsession with race
> ...sub-Saharan is a geographical term--like Latin America....or  Scandinavia --which happens to be  mostly WHITE---OMG!!!!!!!!!--so by your reasoning, anyone that uses the term Scandinavia is RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!...............??????!!  hahahahah
> and Scandinavia is not a shithole like sub-Saharan Africa is --as I've proven many times on USMB
Click to expand...

Ok. So if africa is a shithole then why did they have to fight wars against whites to get them to leave ?


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....your post proves your mind is warped and lost because of your racism/obsession with race
> ...sub-Saharan is a geographical term--like Latin America....or  Scandinavia --which happens to be  mostly WHITE---OMG!!!!!!!!!--so by your reasoning, anyone that uses the term Scandinavia is RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!...............??????!!  hahahahah
> and Scandinavia is not a shithole like sub-Saharan Africa is --as I've proven many times on USMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So if africa is a shithole then why did they have to fight wars against whites to get them to leave ?
Click to expand...

...it's a shithole--plain and simple ..why are you people mad that it's a shithole?


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
Click to expand...

The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.

Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.

Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....your post proves your mind is warped and lost because of your racism/obsession with race
> ...sub-Saharan is a geographical term--like Latin America....or  Scandinavia --which happens to be  mostly WHITE---OMG!!!!!!!!!--so by your reasoning, anyone that uses the term Scandinavia is RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!...............??????!!  hahahahah
> and Scandinavia is not a shithole like sub-Saharan Africa is --as I've proven many times on USMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So if africa is a shithole then why did they have to fight wars against whites to get them to leave ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...it's a shithole--plain and simple ..why are you people mad that it's a shithole?
Click to expand...

Ok. Let's say your right. Ok?

So once again - Why did they have to fight whites to get them to leave ?

Or do you think white ppl prefer to live in a shithole?


----------



## fncceo

There is not shame in being technologically behind other civilizations and it doesn't infer intellectual inferiority.

Technological advancement requires several things to come together in order to occur.  Technological innovation is fluid. Civilizations advance technologically by building upon the discoveries of those who came before, sometimes completely different civilizations.

Technology from Egyptians and Mesopotamians came to Greece and Rome through trading and conquest.The Greeks and Romans improved upon that technology and reintroduced it into Hellenized Egypt.  For a few centuries, Arab North Africa and the Middle East surpassed Medieval Europe in technology.  Greek and Roman maths and sciences lost to Europe after the fall of Roman Civilization in the West remained with the the Turk and Arab cultures.  Eventually, technological innovation came back to Medieval Europe through trade with the Turkish and Arab States.

For a civilization to advance technologically, there has to be incentive for an inventor to innovate.  Many things such as printing with moveable type and gunpowder were originally invented in China but they never changed society in the way those same technologies did when introduced to Europe.  Mainly because of a rigid bureaucratic government that kept all technological innovations under strict control.

Geographically isolated cultures below the Sahara in Africa, or on the Australian continent, or in the Islands of the Pacific were not trading states, they weren't connected to other civilizations through trade or through conquest.


----------



## fncceo

Paul Essien said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. If, as you agree that it's correct to call America "sub Canada" and Italy and greece "sub nordic" then why is not known as such ?
> 
> Why isn't the term sub Canada reffering to America known as much as sub saharan africa is to most people ?
Click to expand...


Mainly because of History.  Sub-Saharan Africa was a generalization for that part of Africa relatively unknown and unexplored by Europeans when the term came into usage.  Unlike that part of Africa that was well known to Europeans.  Remember, humans didn't even start to actively explore our planet until the 16th Century.  

I believe it remains in use today because for thousands of years, the part of Africa that included the Sahara and above has been culturally, geographically, and climate-wise, very different from the part of Africa below the Sahara.  It makes sense to make a geographical distinction.  Canada and the US are virtually identical in culture and geography, the border is strictly a political one.  There is no reason to make a distinction when referring to the entire region as North America.

To this day, we still refer to Canada and the US collectively as North America. (Fun fact, all of North America has a single telephone country code 01).


----------



## fncceo

Paul Essien said:


> So once again - Why did they have to fight whites to get them to leave ?
> 
> Or do you think white ppl prefer to live in a shithole?



Just for my own education, when did native African fight a war to European Colonists from Africa?  The end of colonialism in Africa was largely a political process.

Even the Zulus, who put up the best fight against colonialist than anywhere else in the continent still had to wait over 100 years for political independence from European colonialism.


----------



## Godboy

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
Click to expand...

Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.


----------



## Meathead

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.
Click to expand...

Throughout its history, sub-Saharan Africa has been a doormat for those who came in contact, ranging from the Berbers and others of North Africa to then the Europeans and today the Chinese. A huge region populated with people of limited organization and intellect is an open invitation to exploitation. So it was and so it is.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..they were behind the whites---plain and simple--you can't dispute it
> ...one reason was a lot of them didn't even have a written language--which is conducive to learning/producing technology/improving technology/etc
> ...you need blueprints to build 100 gun ships--not memories
Click to expand...

Right-wing a****** colonists and slavers win again. Congratulations! The fact remains the major differentiation only occurred after right wing a****** colonists and slavers wrecked their society.... Of course we watch educational TV on PBS history channel Discovery channel etcetera etc while you people are all stuck on racist propaganda..... And dumbass crap like dancing with the Stars The bachelor and other garbage reality shows and documentaries about stupid murders.


----------



## Dick Foster

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
Click to expand...


Then please explain why when left to their own devices they still live in huts constructed of cowshit, mud and straw, squat  in mud holes and wipe their asses with their heels. Look at where Rhodesia and South Africa were and we're they are today since the blacks took over from the whites. I'll tell you,  right back to mud huts that's where.


----------



## Flash

If the spear chuckers were so great how come they rounded up so many of their fellow spear chuckers and sold them as slaves to the Dutch, Spanish and English?


----------



## Oddball




----------



## TomParks

Blacks never invented anything more intelligent than a sharp pointed stick


----------



## francoHFW

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.
Click to expand...

Of course the scumbag right-wing colonists and slavers had to wait for gunpowder to do it. Wonder where they got that. Your sympathy and admiration for scumbags is noted... Your ignorant garbage position continues.


----------



## francoHFW

TomParks said:


> Blacks never invented anything more intelligent than a sharp pointed stick


Whatever you do, don't change the channel and learn something, brainwashed functional moron racist....


----------



## francoHFW

Meathead said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout its history, sub-Saharan Africa has been a doormat for those who came in contact, ranging from the Berbers and others of North Africa to then the Europeans and today the Chinese. A huge region populated with people of limited organization and intellect is an open invitation to exploitation. So it was and so it is.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the 2008 corrupt GOP World depression that sub-Saharan Africa is still in. As a bonehead GOP dupe, of course you don't wonder where all those blacks in Libya and the EU came from--unlike Europeans and Americans and the modern world socialist as it is,a lot of places around the world did not have 8 trillion dollars to spend to avert a true depression.... And many thanks to s******* Europeans and isolationist Americans for the national borders that have nothing to do with African tribes and ethnic groups, like the good work they did in dividing up the Ottoman empire....


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout its history, sub-Saharan Africa has been a doormat for those who came in contact, ranging from the Berbers and others of North Africa to then the Europeans and today the Chinese. A huge region populated with people of limited organization and intellect is an open invitation to exploitation. So it was and so it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the 2008 corrupt GOP World depression that sub-Saharan Africa is still in. As a bonehead GOP dupe, of course you don't wonder where all those blacks in Libya and the EU came from--unlike Europeans and Americans and the modern world socialist as it is,a lot of places around the world did not have 8 trillion dollars to spend to avert a true depression.... And many thanks to s******* Europeans and isolationist Americans for the national borders that have nothing to do with African tribes and ethnic groups, like the good work they did in dividing up the Ottoman empire....
Click to expand...

Way to destroy the treaty of Versailles and the league of Nations and the world economy in 1929 and every time you get eight years in office....


----------



## francoHFW

Flash said:


> If the spear chuckers were so great how come they rounded up so many of their fellow spear chuckers and sold them as slaves to the Dutch, Spanish and English?


For the money and power, and that is how whites wrecked sub-Saharan black society.... But it's always good to get the ignorant brainwashed racist right wing "opinion"....


----------



## Paul Essien

Dick Foster said:


> Look at where Rhodesia and South Africa were and we're they are today since the blacks took over from the whites. I'll tell you,  right back to mud huts that's where.


What have black people taken over in S.Africa, when most of land and wealth is control of the white supremacists ?


----------



## Godboy

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the scumbag right-wing colonists and slavers had to wait for gunpowder to do it. Wonder where they got that. Your sympathy and admiration for scumbags is noted... Your ignorant garbage position continues.
Click to expand...

Everyone was a scumbag back then. Just because African tribes didnt have technology, doesnt mean they were great people, in fact, they were quite brutal.


----------



## francoHFW

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the scumbag right-wing colonists and slavers had to wait for gunpowder to do it. Wonder where they got that. Your sympathy and admiration for scumbags is noted... Your ignorant garbage position continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone was a scumbag back then. Just because African tribes didnt have technology, doesnt mean they were great people, in fact, they were quite brutal.
Click to expand...

No not everyone was a scumbag back then. You know nothing about African tribes just like you know nothing about the morals of colonists. Google Wikipedia African empires.


----------



## Godboy

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> 
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the scumbag right-wing colonists and slavers had to wait for gunpowder to do it. Wonder where they got that. Your sympathy and admiration for scumbags is noted... Your ignorant garbage position continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone was a scumbag back then. Just because African tribes didnt have technology, doesnt mean they were great people, in fact, they were quite brutal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not everyone was a scumbag back then. You know nothing about African tribes just like you know nothing about the morals of colonists. Google Wikipedia African empires.
Click to expand...

Africans were fucking awful. They still are today. Its literally the most miserable place on earth. They seem to just love slavery over there for some reason, yet we never hear a peep from you people about it. You dont care about slavery in 2019. You only want to talk about old world slavery, as if that shit has anything to do with anyone alive today.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Everyone was a scumbag back then. Just because African tribes didnt have technology, doesnt mean they were great people, in fact, they were quite brutal.


If you are the first to have guns, you can take advantage of people who look very different from you. But genocide does not require a technological edge over one’s neighbours: In Rwanda, for example, it was carried out with machetes. There is no technological determinism to genocide. Because it is not based on that – it is based on dehumanizing others. America had the technological edge in Nam but still got their asses kicked.

For all your posturing about how great white people are, the fact is, whites got lucky, everything fell into place for them. 

They acquired gunpowder from the Chinese, which allowed them to have superior weaponry, sea-worthy ships that could sail across rough seas, tribal conflict among blacks, native-american exposure to disease, which prevented them from forming an effective counteroffensive. 

If native-Americans had been able to withstand “the whiteman’s diseases” at the time, history would have turned out differently. The natives could have had an upper hand because they knew the land and could use traps and ambush better the gun carriers. 

*But they were decimated by the cowards*

Cowards that were claiming peace and friendship and then performed sneak attacks on the unsuspecting native, all while the natives were dying off from the diseases that they brought with them as well.

But gunpowder changed the game. Marco Polo brought it to Europe and whites started using it to kill

This is the difference

White people love to kill. I can remember my father taken me to farms as kid and when whites would shoot and kill n animal, they'd go 100% crazy but whites simply had superior weaponry

Europe was not nor it is even today, despite the EU propaganda, a single unit with single mind and culture. It is a patch work of various cultures and ethnic groups.

In southern Italy this competitiveness is apparent when we look at the society as a whole. So called mafias, organized crime or what ever you wish to call them, are more or less unions of men who try to gain upper hand in the economic competition trough any means. Trough violence and power come the economic benefits.

If we look at the cut throat world of Wall street, it is apparent. Bernie Madoff stole 50 000 000 000 dollars (50 Billion) and ahe was not the only one. 

The same thing is going on right now in EU with the euro. Private banking sector extorts the tax payers of Europe with hunderds of billions of dollars using a national debt as a leverage, after they pushed billions in cheap loans to those governments who were stupid enough to take them, or clever enough. Some estimate that the greek government, the actual polticians and officials, stole billions there too.

If we think of this white culture of stealing, robbing, swindling, we get the to the bottom of the cultural differences between whites and black. 

Here’s a list of wars the U.S. government involved itself with from 1776 to 1900. 

1776 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamagua Wars, Second Cherokee War, Pennamite-Yankee War

1777 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Second Cherokee War, Pennamite-Yankee War

1778 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War

1779 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War

1780 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War

1781 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War

1782 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War

1783 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War

1784 – Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War, Oconee War

1785 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War

1786 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War

1787 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War

1788 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War

1789 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War

1790 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War

1791 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War

1792 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War

1793 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War

1794 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War

1795 – Northwest Indian War

1796 – No major war

1797 – No major war

1798 – Quasi-War

1799 – Quasi-War

1800 – Quasi-War

1801 – First Barbary War

1802 – First Barbary War

1803 – First Barbary War

1804 – First Barbary War

1805 – First Barbary War

1806 – Sabine Expedition

1807 – No major war

1808 – No major war

1809 – No major war

1810 – U.S. occupies Spanish-held West Florida

1811 – Tecumseh’s War

1812 – War of 1812, Tecumseh’s War, Seminole Wars, U.S. occupies Spanish-held Amelia Island and other parts of East Florida

1813 – War of 1812, Tecumseh’s War, Peoria War, Creek War, U.S. expands its territory in West Florida

1814 – War of 1812, Creek War, U.S. expands its territory in Florida, Anti-piracy war

1815 – War of 1812, Second Barbary War, Anti-piracy war

1816 – First Seminole War, Anti-piracy war

1817 – First Seminole War, Anti-piracy war

1818 – First Seminole War, Anti-piracy war

1819 – Yellowstone Expedition, Anti-piracy war

1820 – Yellowstone Expedition, Anti-piracy war

1821 – Anti-piracy war (see note above)

1822 – Anti-piracy war (see note above)

1823 – Anti-piracy war, Arikara War

1824 – Anti-piracy war

1825 – Yellowstone Expedition, Anti-piracy war

1826 – No major war

1827 – Winnebago War

1828 – No major war

1829 – No major war

1830 – No major war

1831 – Sac and Fox Indian War

1832 – Black Hawk War

1833 – Cherokee Indian War

1834 – Cherokee Indian War, Pawnee Indian Territory Campaign

1835 – Cherokee Indian War, Seminole Wars, Second Creek War

1836 – Cherokee Indian War, Seminole Wars, Second Creek War, Missouri-Iowa Border War

1837 – Cherokee Indian War, Seminole Wars, Second Creek War, Osage Indian War, Buckshot War

1838 – Cherokee Indian War, Seminole Wars, Buckshot War, Heatherly Indian War

1839 – Cherokee Indian War, Seminole Wars

1840 – Seminole Wars, U.S. naval forces invade Fiji Islands

1841 – Seminole Wars, U.S. naval forces invade McKean Island, Gilbert Islands, and Samoa

1842 – Seminole Wars

1843 – U.S. forces clash with Chinese, U.S. troops invade African coast

1844 – Texas-Indian Wars

1845 – Texas-Indian Wars

1846 – Mexican-American War, Texas-Indian Wars

1847 – Mexican-American War, Texas-Indian Wars

1848 – Mexican-American War, Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War

1849 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians

1850 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Yuma War, California Indian Wars, Pitt River Expedition

1851 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, Yuma War, Utah Indian Wars, California Indian Wars

1852 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Yuma War, Utah Indian Wars, California Indian Wars

1853 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Yuma War, Utah Indian Wars, Walker War, California Indian Wars

1854 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians

1855 – Seminole Wars, Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Yakima War, Winnas Expedition, Klickitat War, Puget Sound War, Rogue River Wars, U.S. forces invade Fiji Islands and Uruguay

1856 – Seminole Wars, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, California Indian Wars, Puget Sound War, Rogue River Wars, Tintic War

1857 – Seminole Wars, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, California Indian Wars, Utah War, Conflict in Nicaragua

1858 – Seminole Wars, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Mohave War, California Indian Wars, Spokane-Coeur d’Alene-Paloos War, Utah War, U.S. forces invade Fiji Islands and Uruguay

1859 Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, California Indian Wars, Pecos Expedition, Antelope Hills Expedition, Bear River Expedition, John Brown’s raid, U.S. forces launch attack against Paraguay, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1860 – Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Paiute War, Kiowa-Comanche War

1861 – American Civil War, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Cheyenne Campaign

1862 – American Civil War, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Cheyenne Campaign, Dakota War of 1862,

1863 – American Civil War, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Cheyenne Campaign, Colorado War, Goshute War

1864 – American Civil War, Texas-Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Cheyenne Campaign, Colorado War, Snake War

1865 – American Civil War, Texas-Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Colorado War, Snake War, Utah’s Black Hawk War

1866 – Texas-Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Snake War, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Red Cloud’s War, Franklin County War, U.S. invades Mexico, Conflict with China

1867 – Texas-Indian Wars, Long Walk of the Navajo, Apache Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Snake War, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Red Cloud’s War, Comanche Wars, Franklin County War, U.S. troops occupy Nicaragua and attack Taiwan

1868 – Texas-Indian Wars, Long Walk of the Navajo, Apache Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Snake War, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Red Cloud’s War, Comanche Wars, Battle of Washita River, Franklin County War

1869 – Texas-Indian Wars, Apache Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Comanche Wars, Franklin County War

1870 – Texas-Indian Wars, Apache Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Comanche Wars, Franklin County War

1871 – Texas-Indian Wars, Apache Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Comanche Wars, Franklin County War, Kingsley Cave Massacre, U.S. forces invade Korea

1872 – Texas-Indian Wars, Apache Wars, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Comanche Wars, Modoc War, Franklin County War

1873 – Texas-Indian Wars, Comanche Wars, Modoc War, Apache Wars, Cypress Hills Massacre, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1874 – Texas-Indian Wars, Comanche Wars, Red River War, Mason County War, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1875 – Conflict in Mexico, Texas-Indian Wars, Comanche Wars, Eastern Nevada, Mason County War, Colfax County War, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1876 – Texas-Indian Wars, Black Hills War, Mason County War, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1877 – Texas-Indian Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Black Hills War, Nez Perce War, Mason County War, Lincoln County War, San Elizario Salt War, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1878 – Paiute Indian conflict, Bannock War, Cheyenne War, Lincoln County War, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1879 – Cheyenne War, Sheepeater Indian War, White River War, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1880 – U.S. forces invade Mexico

1881 – U.S. forces invade Mexico

1882 – U.S. forces invade Mexico

1883 – U.S. forces invade Mexico

1884 – U.S. forces invade Mexico

1885 – Apache Wars, Eastern Nevada Expedition, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1886 – Apache Wars, Pleasant Valley War, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1887 – U.S. forces invade Mexico

1888 – U.S. show of force against Haiti, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1889 – U.S. forces invade Mexico

1890 – Sioux Indian War, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Ghost Dance War, Wounded Knee, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1891 – Sioux Indian War, Ghost Dance War, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1892 – Johnson County War, U.S. forces invade Mexico

1893 – U.S. forces invade Mexico and Hawaii

1894 – U.S. forces invade Mexico

1895 – U.S. forces invade Mexico, Bannock Indian Disturbances

1896 – U.S. forces invade Mexico

1897 – No major war

1898 – Spanish-American War, Battle of Leech Lake, Chippewa Indian Disturbances

1899 – Philippine-American War, Banana Wars

1900 – Philippine-American War, Banana Wars

But black people are the most violent ?






God gave black people the best of everything, warm climate, curly hair, melanin, sexual and athletic prowess, ageless beauty, artistic ability, and so forth. 

The incentive would have never been strong enuf to jump to the other side. 

Whites have never been 100% happy being the lighter shade. If they were truly happy, i wouldn’t be a member of this foum right now, because i would have nothing to bitch about. 

Talking about this issue is uncomfortable for whites, specifically whitemen. Whiteness is a fragile thing, it can be here today and gone the next. 

I put my dk in any bitch of any race - i'm getting a black child. Ya dig ?

You can only reproduce yourself with your own own men.

Therefore black men could wipe out white ppl.

This internal conflict creates the racial anxiety that we witness in white culture. The worship of all things african, yet, the desire to control and exploit remains intact.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> 
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the scumbag right-wing colonists and slavers had to wait for gunpowder to do it. Wonder where they got that. Your sympathy and admiration for scumbags is noted... Your ignorant garbage position continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone was a scumbag back then. Just because African tribes didnt have technology, doesnt mean they were great people, in fact, they were quite brutal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not everyone was a scumbag back then. You know nothing about African tribes just like you know nothing about the morals of colonists. Google Wikipedia African empires.
Click to expand...

In the 14th and 15th century the main civilizations and kingdoms in Africa were the Mali Empire, Kingdom of Kongo, Benin Kingdom, Hausa City-states, Great Zimbabwe, Ethiopian Empire, Kilwa Sultanate and the Ajuran Sultanate. These kingdoms flourished in the 14th century, especially the Mali Empire, who saw a cultural flowering within their empire centred on the University of Timbuktu.


Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the scumbag right-wing colonists and slavers had to wait for gunpowder to do it. Wonder where they got that. Your sympathy and admiration for scumbags is noted... Your ignorant garbage position continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone was a scumbag back then. Just because African tribes didnt have technology, doesnt mean they were great people, in fact, they were quite brutal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not everyone was a scumbag back then. You know nothing about African tribes just like you know nothing about the morals of colonists. Google Wikipedia African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans were fucking awful. They still are today. Its literally the most miserable place on earth. They seem to just love slavery over there for some reason, yet we never hear a peep from you people about it. You dont care about slavery in 2019. You only want to talk about old world slavery, as if that shit has anything to do with anyone alive today.
Click to expand...

Yes our slavers and colonists destroyed their society from the 1500 on until there was nothing left of it. And now they're supposed to be civilized all of a sudden LOL. And they are still getting screwed over by corporations and mercenaries and God knows what. And like the Mideast their boundaries are ridiculous throwing enemies together. We should be investing in them not letting the Chinese take over. And their economies were totally destroyed by the 2008 GOP corrupt World depression. The GOP is the swamp and always a catastrophe, especially since Reagan....


----------



## IM2

fncceo said:


> _"The *earliest* known *ironwork* are beads from Jirzah in Egypt dating from 3500 BC and made from meteoric iron with the *earliest* use of smelted iron dates back to Mesopotamia."
> 
> Ironwork - Wikipedia_


Egyptians were black.


----------



## fncceo

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"The *earliest* known *ironwork* are beads from Jirzah in Egypt dating from 3500 BC and made from meteoric iron with the *earliest* use of smelted iron dates back to Mesopotamia."
> 
> Ironwork - Wikipedia_
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were black.
Click to expand...


Egyptians were undoubtedly Africans, but as for being homogeneously black or white, neither theory isn't widely accepted.  DNA studies of mummies show that Egyptians were an amalgam of predominantly Middle Eastern with sub-Saharan peoples.  It appears, the people indigenous to the Nile Valley contains DNA strains from all around the Mediterranean Region.

DNA history of Egypt - Wikipedia

Allow me to reiterate, this in no way is an aspersion of Sub-Saharan Africans, it only shows that technological innovation in civilizations seems to be highly connected to inter-continental trading and  conquest.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
Click to expand...

tsktsktsk
1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries 
3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:





worst for literacy:




starvation:




disease:




etc etc


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
Click to expand...

If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?


----------



## AveryJarhman

IM2 said:


> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.



Is this the same Professor Henry Louis Gates who revealed >>>>

"Africans started slavery - how it REALLY happened" Published on Jul 14, 2008 by kaminari750


African American Lives 2 . Profiles . Tom Joyner | PBS

Slavery: What They Didn't Teach in My High School

Peace.


----------



## justoffal

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
Click to expand...


Did dip shit skinpimp....

Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.

Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.

Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.

Jo


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
Click to expand...

It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
Click to expand...

So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ? 

Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ? 

Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?


----------



## francoHFW

justoffal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...

Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
> 
> 
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
Click to expand...

Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.


----------



## Godboy

francoHFW said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
Click to expand...

They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.


----------



## francoHFW

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
Click to expand...

 if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....


----------



## Godboy

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
Click to expand...

You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?


----------



## francoHFW

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same Professor Henry Louis Gates who revealed >>>>
> 
> "Africans started slavery - how it REALLY happened" Published on Jul 14, 2008 by kaminari750
> 
> 
> African American Lives 2 . Profiles . Tom Joyner | PBS
> 
> Slavery: What They Didn't Teach in My High School
> 
> Peace.
Click to expand...

Everybody had slaves from Egypt to ancient Greece to anyone we have written records about. And guess what they were all conservatives LOL. Only the age of liberalism has ended it....


----------



## Godboy

francoHFW said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the same Professor Henry Louis Gates who revealed >>>>
> 
> "Africans started slavery - how it REALLY happened" Published on Jul 14, 2008 by kaminari750
> 
> 
> African American Lives 2 . Profiles . Tom Joyner | PBS
> 
> Slavery: What They Didn't Teach in My High School
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody had slaves from Egypt to ancient Greece to anyone we have written records about. And guess what they were all conservatives LOL. Only the age of liberalism has ended it....
Click to expand...

They werent conservatives. You say weird shit.


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
Click to expand...

...again--the blacks were in the stone age when the whites/colonialism came...they were far behind the whites...so you can't say colonialism destroyed their culture--it was already crap/etc


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
Click to expand...

I guess the Hutus did the Tutsis a favor???!!
...blacks were murdering/warring on /decimating/etc other blacks long before the whites came..Shaka Zulu for one 
..just like the Native Americans in North America


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
Click to expand...


*The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds... *

Muslims were taking slaves hundreds of years before that.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...again--the blacks were in the stone age when the whites/colonialism came...they were far behind the whites...so you can't say colonialism destroyed their culture--it was already crap/etc
Click to expand...

Again, you have no idea what you're talkin about. Google African empires dumbass....


----------



## francoHFW

Toddsterpatriot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds... *
> 
> Muslims were taking slaves hundreds of years before that.
Click to expand...

And the Romans were doing it a thousand years before that LOL. And none of the above were liberals LOL.... And then there was the black empire south of Egypt which took over Egypt and made a lot of them into slaves... The fact remains the slave traders in the 1300's started wrecking sub-Saharan Africa and the colonists finished it... Up to that point black empires were just as advanced as white empires....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

francoHFW said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds... *
> 
> Muslims were taking slaves hundreds of years before that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Romans were doing it a thousand years before that LOL. And none of the above were liberals LOL.... And then there was the black empire south of Egypt which took over Egypt and made a lot of them into slaves... The fact remains the slave traders in the 1300's started wrecking sub-Saharan Africa and the colonists finished it... Up to that point black empires were just as advanced as white empires....
Click to expand...


*Up to that point black empires were just as advanced as white empires....*

Which black empire(s) was as advanced as white empires in the 1200s?


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the Hutus did the Tutsis a favor???!!
> ...blacks were murdering/warring on /decimating/etc other blacks long before the whites came..Shaka Zulu for one
> ..just like the Native Americans in North America
Click to expand...

And the Europeans in Europe and the Asians in Asia and the South Americans in South America etcetera etcetera... what the f*** are you talkin about dumbass?


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
> 
> 
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.
Click to expand...




harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the racists here who never say anything good about blacks try demanding that I be requited to say something good about whites. Now that is the full blown example of white fragility whereby whites get defensive and demand blacks say something positive about whites because they presented that white person with examples of white racism. So despite the million times I have said not all whites are racist, the fragility goes on. So let me show you some examples of whites who are not racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I stopped reading most of your posts and I don't give you much credit for intelligence.
> 
> NO ONE wants you to just say nice things about whites.  They want you to stop being a racist, much the same way you want others to stop being racist toward blacks.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm racist. Do I have bias towards blk ppl ? Yes.
> 
> If i saw a blk and a white person dying. Would I help the blk person first? Yes.
> 
> Do I hate white ppl ? No. Do I think all white ppl are racist? No. Do I think blk people are superior to white ppl ? No.
> 
> Do I think the history of blk ppl in terms of inventions and what it has  given to the world is superior to white ppl ? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you don't hate white people, but you would help the black first...????!!!!??hahhaha
> yes--you DO hate white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate white people. Unlike u I dont waste my time pointing out how fked up white people (and trust me I have tons examples to show that) are the way you obsess about trying to point out how fked up blk ppl are.
> 
> I look at white ppl the same way i look at tigers. I dont hate tigers but i understand a tigers nature.
> 
> Do i think all whites are racist? Yes (grammar error last time)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahah
> this is a discussion board--yes??!!!!
Click to expand...

Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.

Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ? 

Why don't your white people leave ?

Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess the Hutus did the Tutsis a favor???!!
> ...blacks were murdering/warring on /decimating/etc other blacks long before the whites came..Shaka Zulu for one
> ..just like the Native Americans in North America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the Europeans in Europe and the Asians in Asia and the South Americans in South America etcetera etcetera... what the f*** are you talkin about dumbass?
Click to expand...

..you --also --show your immaturity and idiocy by using insults


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> 
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...again--the blacks were in the stone age when the whites/colonialism came...they were far behind the whites...so you can't say colonialism destroyed their culture--it was already crap/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you have no idea what you're talkin about. Google African empires dumbass....
Click to expand...

the Africans had:




the whites had:


----------



## francoHFW

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
Click to expand...

Slavery is as far from liberalism as you can get...


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> 
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...again--the blacks were in the stone age when the whites/colonialism came...they were far behind the whites...so you can't say colonialism destroyed their culture--it was already crap/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you have no idea what you're talkin about. Google African empires dumbass....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Africans had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whites had:
Click to expand...

Those guns are from the 1800s. Brave colonialists....


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
> 
> 
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
Click to expand...

You might want to add Algeria to the list of countries that had to fight for freedom. The French considered if part of Greater France and allowed its colonies seats in the French parliament. But this was a token gesture and the small number of Algerian representatives was always out voted on Algerian issues. The main aim of the French was to protect the interests of the 1000s of settlers in Algeria.
The fight for Algerian independence was one of the most brutal and savage conflicts in which french troops terrorised a civilian population.


----------



## IM2

Tommy Tainant said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
> 
> 
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to add Algeria to the list of countries that had to fight for freedom. The French considered if part of Greater France and allowed its colonies seats in the French parliament. But this was a token gesture and the small number of Algerian representatives was always out voted on Algerian issues. The main aim of the French was to protect the interests of the 1000s of settlers in Algeria.
> The fight for Algerian independence was one of the most brutal and savage conflicts in which french troops terrorised a civilian population.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Yes, the French have continued trying to rob African nations until this day.


----------



## harmonica

Tommy Tainant said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
> 
> 
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to add Algeria to the list of countries that had to fight for freedom. The French considered if part of Greater France and allowed its colonies seats in the French parliament. But this was a token gesture and the small number of Algerian representatives was always out voted on Algerian issues. The main aim of the French was to protect the interests of the 1000s of settlers in Algeria.
> The fight for Algerian independence was one of the most brutal and savage conflicts in which french troops terrorised a civilian population.
Click to expand...

hahahah--like the other side were angels!!!  hahahh 
bullshit


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to add Algeria to the list of countries that had to fight for freedom. The French considered if part of Greater France and allowed its colonies seats in the French parliament. But this was a token gesture and the small number of Algerian representatives was always out voted on Algerian issues. The main aim of the French was to protect the interests of the 1000s of settlers in Algeria.
> The fight for Algerian independence was one of the most brutal and savage conflicts in which french troops terrorised a civilian population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Yes, the French have continued trying to rob African nations until this day.
Click to expand...

just like what the Africans did to other Africans--no different


----------



## IM2

For some reason, European countries decided they had the right to go into Africa and control the nations on that continent.  Suddenly after centuries of free trade, the Europeans decided to possess the lands in Africa. This led to the Berlin Conference of 1884-1885 that divided Africa.

Fourteen countries held a conference in Berlin on November 15, 1884. The countries represented at the time included Austria-Hungary, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Great Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, Portugal, Russia, Spain, Sweden and Norway, who were unified at the time, Turkey, plus the United States of America. No African nation was included in the decision-making process.

Whites went on to colonize the continent of Africa. They raped pillaged, stole and plundered taking the money back to Europe, getting rich while draining African economies everywhere they went. *The “Scramble for Africa”* as it is called, ruined the continent and it’s still rebuilding. Today in South Africa the whites still control the economy of that nation years after apartheid. They stole the lands through murder and plunder, enacted laws making it illegal for black South Africans to own land, ruled by authortarian force, while killing countless blacks for fighting the oppression. And now that blacks want their land back, a certain segment of the American white community want us to all forget about the atrocities visited on black South Africans and are whining about how wrong it is for the blacks to want land stolen from them back. Whites here and in South Africa are whining to the world about how they are victims of cruel racism.  South African Boers are whining about racism. If that wasn’t so pathetic it would be funny.

There is no sub Saharan Africa. And the so-called shitholes are the result of what whites have done and how whites continue stealing billions from the continent annually. 

*World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'*

More wealth leaves Africa every year than enters it – by more than $40bn (£31bn) – according to research that challenges “misleading” perceptions of foreign aid.

Analysis by a coalition of UK and African equality and development campaigners including Global Justice Now, published on Wednesday, claims the rest of the world is profiting more than most African citizens from the continent’s wealth.

It said African countries received $162bn in 2015, mainly in loans, aid and personal remittances. But in the same year, $203bn was taken from the continent, either directly through multinationals repatriating profits and illegally moving money into tax havens, or by costs imposed by the rest of the world through climate change adaptation and mitigation.

This led to an annual financial deficit of $41.3bn from the 47 African countries where many people remain trapped in poverty, according to the report, Honest Accounts 2017.

The campaigners said illicit financial flows, defined as the illegal movement of cash between countries, account for $68bn a year, three times as much as the $19bn Africa receives in aid.

World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> For some reason, European countries decided they had the right to go into Africa and control the nations on that continent.  Suddenly after centuries of free trade, the Europeans decided to possess the lands in Africa. This led to the Berlin Conference of 1884-1885 that divided Africa.
> 
> Fourteen countries held a conference in Berlin on November 15, 1884. The countries represented at the time included Austria-Hungary, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Great Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, Portugal, Russia, Spain, Sweden and Norway, who were unified at the time, Turkey, plus the United States of America. No African nation was included in the decision-making process.
> 
> Whites went on to colonize the continent of Africa. They raped pillaged, stole and plundered taking the money back to Europe, getting rich while draining African economies everywhere they went. *The “Scramble for Africa”* as it is called, ruined the continent and it’s still rebuilding. Today in South Africa the whites still control the economy of that nation years after apartheid. They stole the lands through murder and plunder, enacted laws making it illegal for black South Africans to own land, ruled by authortarian force, while killing countless blacks for fighting the oppression. And now that blacks want their land back, a certain segment of the American white community want us to all forget about the atrocities visited on black South Africans and are whining about how wrong it is for the blacks to want land stolen from them back. Whites here and in South Africa are whining to the world about how they are victims of cruel racism.  South African Boers are whining about racism. If that wasn’t so pathetic it would be funny.
> 
> There is no sub Saharan Africa. And the so-called shitholes are the result of what whites have done and how whites continue stealing billions from the continent annually.
> 
> *World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'*
> 
> More wealth leaves Africa every year than enters it – by more than $40bn (£31bn) – according to research that challenges “misleading” perceptions of foreign aid.
> 
> Analysis by a coalition of UK and African equality and development campaigners including Global Justice Now, published on Wednesday, claims the rest of the world is profiting more than most African citizens from the continent’s wealth.
> 
> It said African countries received $162bn in 2015, mainly in loans, aid and personal remittances. But in the same year, $203bn was taken from the continent, either directly through multinationals repatriating profits and illegally moving money into tax havens, or by costs imposed by the rest of the world through climate change adaptation and mitigation.
> 
> This led to an annual financial deficit of $41.3bn from the 47 African countries where many people remain trapped in poverty, according to the report, Honest Accounts 2017.
> 
> The campaigners said illicit financial flows, defined as the illegal movement of cash between countries, account for $68bn a year, three times as much as the $19bn Africa receives in aid.
> 
> World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'


blacks did the same thing--murder/genocide/war/etc


----------



## Tommy Tainant

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to add Algeria to the list of countries that had to fight for freedom. The French considered if part of Greater France and allowed its colonies seats in the French parliament. But this was a token gesture and the small number of Algerian representatives was always out voted on Algerian issues. The main aim of the French was to protect the interests of the 1000s of settlers in Algeria.
> The fight for Algerian independence was one of the most brutal and savage conflicts in which french troops terrorised a civilian population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah--like the other side were angels!!!  hahahh
> bullshit
Click to expand...

The "other side" meaning the oppressed people of that country. They had right on their side. Whatever they did must be viewed in that context.
80,000 Africans from the French occupied countries fought for France in the first war and got the grand total of fuck all for their loyalty. 370k Africans fought for the Brits and then went home to be treated as second class citizens. Bit like the Black G.I. experience.


----------



## harmonica

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to add Algeria to the list of countries that had to fight for freedom. The French considered if part of Greater France and allowed its colonies seats in the French parliament. But this was a token gesture and the small number of Algerian representatives was always out voted on Algerian issues. The main aim of the French was to protect the interests of the 1000s of settlers in Algeria.
> The fight for Algerian independence was one of the most brutal and savage conflicts in which french troops terrorised a civilian population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah--like the other side were angels!!!  hahahh
> bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "other side" meaning the oppressed people of that country. They had right on their side. Whatever they did must be viewed in that context.
> 80,000 Africans from the French occupied countries fought for France in the first war and got the grand total of fuck all for their loyalty. 370k Africans fought for the Brits and then went home to be treated as second class citizens. Bit like the Black G.I. experience.
Click to expand...

blacks murdered/warred on/decimated other blacks--plain and simple
.....you people are morons to try to say WHITES are the only evil race--that would mean blacks are inhuman


----------



## francoHFW

IM2 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to add Algeria to the list of countries that had to fight for freedom. The French considered if part of Greater France and allowed its colonies seats in the French parliament. But this was a token gesture and the small number of Algerian representatives was always out voted on Algerian issues. The main aim of the French was to protect the interests of the 1000s of settlers in Algeria.
> The fight for Algerian independence was one of the most brutal and savage conflicts in which french troops terrorised a civilian population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Yes, the French have continued trying to rob African nations until this day.
Click to expand...

And so has everyone else..... And there were millions of French in Algeria.


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 said:


> The designation sub Saharan is racist


Explain how geography is racist in your "mind"


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
Click to expand...


Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?

North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> 
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might want to add Algeria to the list of countries that had to fight for freedom. The French considered if part of Greater France and allowed its colonies seats in the French parliament. But this was a token gesture and the small number of Algerian representatives was always out voted on Algerian issues. The main aim of the French was to protect the interests of the 1000s of settlers in Algeria.
> The fight for Algerian independence was one of the most brutal and savage conflicts in which french troops terrorised a civilian population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah--like the other side were angels!!!  hahahh
> bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "other side" meaning the oppressed people of that country. They had right on their side. Whatever they did must be viewed in that context.
> 80,000 Africans from the French occupied countries fought for France in the first war and got the grand total of fuck all for their loyalty. 370k Africans fought for the Brits and then went home to be treated as second class citizens. Bit like the Black G.I. experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murdered/warred on/decimated other blacks--plain and simple
> .....you people are morons to try to say WHITES are the only evil race--that would mean blacks are inhuman
Click to expand...

You have a simplistic approach to this. Every nation has been involved in wars against its neighbours at some point. Nobody is making the point in the crass terms you offer. Following your loopy logic would justify the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbour as a example.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Given all we know of Africa, id say youre reading books that are clearly wrong. Africa has always been behind the rest of the world, technologically speaking. Its simply a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just since about the time they started running into Europeans and slavers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the Europeans were technologically superior. When the Europeans sailed to Africa, they found tribes using primitive stone tools. Of course they steamrolled them!
Click to expand...


That was the same case in South America, Central America and the Caribbean.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. If, as you agree that it's correct to call America "sub Canada" and Italy and greece "sub nordic" then why is not known as such ?
> 
> Why isn't the term sub Canada reffering to America known as much as sub saharan africa is to most people ?
Click to expand...


Because you are uneducated and racist?


----------



## harmonica

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to add Algeria to the list of countries that had to fight for freedom. The French considered if part of Greater France and allowed its colonies seats in the French parliament. But this was a token gesture and the small number of Algerian representatives was always out voted on Algerian issues. The main aim of the French was to protect the interests of the 1000s of settlers in Algeria.
> The fight for Algerian independence was one of the most brutal and savage conflicts in which french troops terrorised a civilian population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahah--like the other side were angels!!!  hahahh
> bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "other side" meaning the oppressed people of that country. They had right on their side. Whatever they did must be viewed in that context.
> 80,000 Africans from the French occupied countries fought for France in the first war and got the grand total of fuck all for their loyalty. 370k Africans fought for the Brits and then went home to be treated as second class citizens. Bit like the Black G.I. experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks murdered/warred on/decimated other blacks--plain and simple
> .....you people are morons to try to say WHITES are the only evil race--that would mean blacks are inhuman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a simplistic approach to this. Every nation has been involved in wars against its neighbours at some point. Nobody is making the point in the crass terms you offer. Following your loopy logic would justify the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbour as a example.
Click to expand...

yes they are


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I think some of the shit posted on this thread is the result of out and out racism.
But I also think that ignorance plays a huge part.

For most of these shit kickers the only view they have of Africa, which is many different places, is a short clip on the famine or war going on somewhere. No other stories are covered in the mainstream media. This narrow view is reinforced by the Hollywood view of Africa where a white actor is the subject and the black actors are just for crowd scenes and carrying stuff for bwana.
They form their opinions from King Solomons Mines and Tarzan movies . It suits their World view and reinforces their misplaced sense of superiority. It also means that they lack any curiosity to seek out information.






This is not a primitive village.




This is not a mud hut.





This isnt Alabama.




Neither is this






This isnt a jungle drum.






This is a typical small African chapel.





What are you having ?





57 channels and nothing on ?

Stop spouting shit and educate yourself.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> I think some of the shit posted on this thread is the result of out and out racism.
> But I also think that ignorance plays a huge part.
> 
> For most of these shit kickers the only view they have of Africa, which is many different places, is a short clip on the famine or war going on somewhere. No other stories are covered in the mainstream media. This narrow view is reinforced by the Hollywood view of Africa where a white actor is the subject and the black actors are just for crowd scenes and carrying stuff for bwana.
> They form their opinions from King Solomons Mines and Tarzan movies . It suits their World view and reinforces their misplaced sense of superiority. It also means that they lack any curiosity to seek out information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a primitive village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a mud hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a jungle drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a typical small African chapel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you having ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 channels and nothing on ?
> 
> Stop spouting shit and educate yourself.


Damned by faint praise and of course flights of fantasy of places that never existed.

IDIOT!!!


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how geography is racist in your "mind"
Click to expand...

Because the term is not really used by your ilk as a geographic term. And since Africans consider the term racist, what you think doesn't matter.


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
Click to expand...

Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of the shit posted on this thread is the result of out and out racism.
> But I also think that ignorance plays a huge part.
> 
> For most of these shit kickers the only view they have of Africa, which is many different places, is a short clip on the famine or war going on somewhere. No other stories are covered in the mainstream media. This narrow view is reinforced by the Hollywood view of Africa where a white actor is the subject and the black actors are just for crowd scenes and carrying stuff for bwana.
> They form their opinions from King Solomons Mines and Tarzan movies . It suits their World view and reinforces their misplaced sense of superiority. It also means that they lack any curiosity to seek out information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a primitive village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a mud hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a jungle drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a typical small African chapel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you having ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 channels and nothing on ?
> 
> Stop spouting shit and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Damned by faint praise and of course flights of fantasy of places that never existed.
> 
> IDIOT!!!
Click to expand...

Sorry if a bit of information freaks you out.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how geography is racist in your "mind"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the term is not really used by your ilk as a geographic term. And since Africans consider the term racist, what you think doesn't matter.
Click to expand...

So, how do we term the geographical region that lies to the south of a region that extends across the Sahara?

Jungle Bunny Africa
Porch Monkey Region
African Shithole
Slave Market...

and so on.

Notice I am not being sarcastic or calling you an idiot. I am truly interested in your response, but his may change.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of the shit posted on this thread is the result of out and out racism.
> But I also think that ignorance plays a huge part.
> 
> For most of these shit kickers the only view they have of Africa, which is many different places, is a short clip on the famine or war going on somewhere. No other stories are covered in the mainstream media. This narrow view is reinforced by the Hollywood view of Africa where a white actor is the subject and the black actors are just for crowd scenes and carrying stuff for bwana.
> They form their opinions from King Solomons Mines and Tarzan movies . It suits their World view and reinforces their misplaced sense of superiority. It also means that they lack any curiosity to seek out information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a primitive village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a mud hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a jungle drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a typical small African chapel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you having ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 channels and nothing on ?
> 
> Stop spouting shit and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Damned by faint praise and of course flights of fantasy of places that never existed.
> 
> IDIOT!!!
Click to expand...

Except they do exist.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how geography is racist in your "mind"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the term is not really used by your ilk as a geographic term. And since Africans consider the term racist, what you think doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how do we term the geographical region that lies to the south of a region that extends across the Sahara?
> 
> Jungle Bunny Africa
> Porch Monkey Region
> African Shithole
> Slave Market...
> 
> and so on.
> 
> Notice I am not being sarcastic or calling you an idiot. I am truly interested in your response, but his may change.
Click to expand...

Ask an African.


----------



## francoHFW

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
Click to expand...

Slavery is as far from liberalism as you can get...


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys can't take it when their lies get shown to them.
Click to expand...

You have used that sentence more than any other. Why don't you try being accurate for once and you won't have to use it.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, European countries decided they had the right to go into Africa and control the nations on that continent.  Suddenly after centuries of free trade, the Europeans decided to possess the lands in Africa. This led to the Berlin Conference of 1884-1885 that divided Africa.
> 
> Fourteen countries held a conference in Berlin on November 15, 1884. The countries represented at the time included Austria-Hungary, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Great Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, Portugal, Russia, Spain, Sweden and Norway, who were unified at the time, Turkey, plus the United States of America. No African nation was included in the decision-making process.
> 
> Whites went on to colonize the continent of Africa. They raped pillaged, stole and plundered taking the money back to Europe, getting rich while draining African economies everywhere they went. *The “Scramble for Africa”* as it is called, ruined the continent and it’s still rebuilding. Today in South Africa the whites still control the economy of that nation years after apartheid. They stole the lands through murder and plunder, enacted laws making it illegal for black South Africans to own land, ruled by authortarian force, while killing countless blacks for fighting the oppression. And now that blacks want their land back, a certain segment of the American white community want us to all forget about the atrocities visited on black South Africans and are whining about how wrong it is for the blacks to want land stolen from them back. Whites here and in South Africa are whining to the world about how they are victims of cruel racism.  South African Boers are whining about racism. If that wasn’t so pathetic it would be funny.
> 
> There is no sub Saharan Africa. And the so-called shitholes are the result of what whites have done and how whites continue stealing billions from the continent annually.
> 
> *World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'*
> 
> More wealth leaves Africa every year than enters it – by more than $40bn (£31bn) – according to research that challenges “misleading” perceptions of foreign aid.
> 
> Analysis by a coalition of UK and African equality and development campaigners including Global Justice Now, published on Wednesday, claims the rest of the world is profiting more than most African citizens from the continent’s wealth.
> 
> It said African countries received $162bn in 2015, mainly in loans, aid and personal remittances. But in the same year, $203bn was taken from the continent, either directly through multinationals repatriating profits and illegally moving money into tax havens, or by costs imposed by the rest of the world through climate change adaptation and mitigation.
> 
> This led to an annual financial deficit of $41.3bn from the 47 African countries where many people remain trapped in poverty, according to the report, Honest Accounts 2017.
> 
> The campaigners said illicit financial flows, defined as the illegal movement of cash between countries, account for $68bn a year, three times as much as the $19bn Africa receives in aid.
> 
> World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'
> 
> 
> 
> blacks did the same thing--murder/genocide/war/etc
Click to expand...

In no way to the same extent. Check out the Belgian Congo sometime ding dong. That was the absolute worst and that is why it is so screwed up today along with continued rape by outside countries....


----------



## IM2

*Rethinking the Term “Sub Saharan Africa”*

By Tatenda Chinondidyachii Mashanda

As politics and culture change, rarely has linguistics shifted to accommodate the new changes. Some words and expressions are backed up by agency and have the potential to change our perceptions. This is the case with the term “Sub- Saharan Africa” (herein referred to as SSA).

*Western agency not only has unilateral access to international platforms, but additionally maintains the power to ensure meanings are normalized across diverse linguistic and geographical communities.*
The power of Western agency means that they can construct words which speak exclusively to their perceived reality. The UN, EU, World Bank, IMF or any other big institution that you might think of has been leading in using the term SSA. It must be pointed out that even many governments and organizations in this region also use the term SSA without really interrogating the meaning or implied meaning of SSA. This has been useful in setting up a false dichotomy and systematic normalization of the term.

It is important to emphasize that these deeply embedded assumptions and stereotypes about Africa not only stand in the way of effectively learning about the continent, but also have been the basis of ill-conceived academic research and policies.

Six years ago the Nigerian born Chikia Onyeani of the Celebrate Africa Group argued that the term sub-Saharan Africa is demeaning to Africa and must be rejected. He rightfully argued that there is no other continent that has sub something, there is no Sub-Europe or Sub-America. We should be concerned that it’s only the people who were considered as sub human in history who are being referred to as sub-Saharan Africans. The concept of some invisible border, which divides the North of Africa from the South, is rooted in racist thought. A black and white view of African culture only serves racist generalizations. There are more serious issues to be concerned with, but we cannot exclude identity and terminology from conversations on race.

_As Onyeani warned, to win these big wars we need to win or at least uphold a conversation on the small ones._
It baffles me how we never question the use of the term SSA. It is becoming clearer to me that SSA refers to the entire African continent, with the exception of the five predominantly Arab states of the North. The concept ‘sub-Sahara Africa’ is ludicrous and disingenuous, if not a meaningless classificatory representation. The use of the term defies geography and focuses more on racist labelling and stereotypes. It is undoubtedly a racist geopolitical signature in which the users (from the onset) aimed to depict the image of dilapidation, squalor and hopelessness. This is despite that majority of Africans do not live anywhere near the Sahara.

_What does it really mean in practice to say “SSA?” It is a way of saying “Black Africa” and talk about black Africans without sounding overtly racist._
What should also be considered is the racist stereotypes that are associated with Black Africa. When one uses the suffix “sub” to refer to “below,” images of Africa as all poor, suffering from AIDS (not to demonize the victims) and in a state of disarray are reinforced. These problems and stereotypes are perceived as endemic to blacks.

*If it was truly about the Sahara and not race, Mauritania would never be counted as sub-Saharan: Its capital, like most of the country, is hardly south of the Sahara.
*
*



*​
If it wasn’t about race prior to the formal legitimate people’s rule in South Africa in 1994, then why was South Africa never considered as part of sub-Saharan Africa?




It was either referred to as White South Africa or South Africa Sub-continent. After the legitimate people’s government which was largely a majority black government there was a sudden change in the representation. South Africa was now part of sub-Saharan Africa. Nothing happening to South African geography for it to be differently classified and rendered SSA.

*My big criticism of the term SSA is that it divides Africa according to white ideas of race making North Africans white enough to be considered for their glories, but not really white enough.*

https://www.africanexponent.com/bpost/rethinking-the-term-sub-saharan-africa-36


----------



## IM2

Third Party said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys can't take it when their lies get shown to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have used that sentence more than any other. Why don't you try being accurate for once and you won't have to use it.
Click to expand...

I have been accurate. White boys can't take it when their lies get shown to them.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I stopped reading most of your posts and I don't give you much credit for intelligence.
> 
> NO ONE wants you to just say nice things about whites.  They want you to stop being a racist, much the same way you want others to stop being racist toward blacks.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm racist. Do I have bias towards blk ppl ? Yes.
> 
> If i saw a blk and a white person dying. Would I help the blk person first? Yes.
> 
> Do I hate white ppl ? No. Do I think all white ppl are racist? No. Do I think blk people are superior to white ppl ? No.
> 
> Do I think the history of blk ppl in terms of inventions and what it has  given to the world is superior to white ppl ? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you don't hate white people, but you would help the black first...????!!!!??hahhaha
> yes--you DO hate white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate white people. Unlike u I dont waste my time pointing out how fked up white people (and trust me I have tons examples to show that) are the way you obsess about trying to point out how fked up blk ppl are.
> 
> I look at white ppl the same way i look at tigers. I dont hate tigers but i understand a tigers nature.
> 
> Do i think all whites are racist? Yes (grammar error last time)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahah
> this is a discussion board--yes??!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
Click to expand...

Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.


----------



## Godboy

Tommy Tainant said:


> I think some of the shit posted on this thread is the result of out and out racism.
> But I also think that ignorance plays a huge part.
> 
> For most of these shit kickers the only view they have of Africa, which is many different places, is a short clip on the famine or war going on somewhere. No other stories are covered in the mainstream media. This narrow view is reinforced by the Hollywood view of Africa where a white actor is the subject and the black actors are just for crowd scenes and carrying stuff for bwana.
> They form their opinions from King Solomons Mines and Tarzan movies . It suits their World view and reinforces their misplaced sense of superiority. It also means that they lack any curiosity to seek out information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a primitive village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a mud hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a jungle drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a typical small African chapel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you having ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 channels and nothing on ?
> 
> Stop spouting shit and educate yourself.


Posting pictures of buildings designed by white people, is hardly making a good case for Africans.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how geography is racist in your "mind"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the term is not really used by your ilk as a geographic term. And since Africans consider the term racist, what you think doesn't matter.
Click to expand...

Sub Saharan africans have extremely low IQs, so naturally no one cares what they think.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm racist. Do I have bias towards blk ppl ? Yes.
> 
> If i saw a blk and a white person dying. Would I help the blk person first? Yes.
> 
> Do I hate white ppl ? No. Do I think all white ppl are racist? No. Do I think blk people are superior to white ppl ? No.
> 
> Do I think the history of blk ppl in terms of inventions and what it has  given to the world is superior to white ppl ? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you don't hate white people, but you would help the black first...????!!!!??hahhaha
> yes--you DO hate white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate white people. Unlike u I dont waste my time pointing out how fked up white people (and trust me I have tons examples to show that) are the way you obsess about trying to point out how fked up blk ppl are.
> 
> I look at white ppl the same way i look at tigers. I dont hate tigers but i understand a tigers nature.
> 
> Do i think all whites are racist? Yes (grammar error last time)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahah
> this is a discussion board--yes??!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
Click to expand...


Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how geography is racist in your "mind"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the term is not really used by your ilk as a geographic term. And since Africans consider the term racist, what you think doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how do we term the geographical region that lies to the south of a region that extends across the Sahara?
> 
> Jungle Bunny Africa
> Porch Monkey Region
> African Shithole
> Slave Market...
> 
> and so on.
> 
> Notice I am not being sarcastic or calling you an idiot. I am truly interested in your response, but his may change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask an African.
Click to expand...

We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of the shit posted on this thread is the result of out and out racism.
> But I also think that ignorance plays a huge part.
> 
> For most of these shit kickers the only view they have of Africa, which is many different places, is a short clip on the famine or war going on somewhere. No other stories are covered in the mainstream media. This narrow view is reinforced by the Hollywood view of Africa where a white actor is the subject and the black actors are just for crowd scenes and carrying stuff for bwana.
> They form their opinions from King Solomons Mines and Tarzan movies . It suits their World view and reinforces their misplaced sense of superiority. It also means that they lack any curiosity to seek out information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a primitive village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a mud hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a jungle drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a typical small African chapel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you having ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 channels and nothing on ?
> 
> Stop spouting shit and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Posting pictures of buildings designed by white people, is hardly making a good case for Africans.
Click to expand...

But they were designed by Africans.


----------



## Godboy

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> 
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is as far from liberalism as you can get...
Click to expand...

What the hell does wanting lower taxes and limited government have to do with slavery? Youre dumb!


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of the shit posted on this thread is the result of out and out racism.
> But I also think that ignorance plays a huge part.
> 
> For most of these shit kickers the only view they have of Africa, which is many different places, is a short clip on the famine or war going on somewhere. No other stories are covered in the mainstream media. This narrow view is reinforced by the Hollywood view of Africa where a white actor is the subject and the black actors are just for crowd scenes and carrying stuff for bwana.
> They form their opinions from King Solomons Mines and Tarzan movies . It suits their World view and reinforces their misplaced sense of superiority. It also means that they lack any curiosity to seek out information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a primitive village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a mud hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a jungle drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a typical small African chapel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you having ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 channels and nothing on ?
> 
> Stop spouting shit and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Posting pictures of buildings designed by white people, is hardly making a good case for Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were designed by Africans.
Click to expand...


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> 
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..you don't hate white people, but you would help the black first...????!!!!??hahhaha
> yes--you DO hate white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate white people. Unlike u I dont waste my time pointing out how fked up white people (and trust me I have tons examples to show that) are the way you obsess about trying to point out how fked up blk ppl are.
> 
> I look at white ppl the same way i look at tigers. I dont hate tigers but i understand a tigers nature.
> 
> Do i think all whites are racist? Yes (grammar error last time)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahah
> this is a discussion board--yes??!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
Click to expand...

White people are the majority. If its anyones nation, its ours. Luckily we arent racist, so we are cool with you being here, even though you are a racist.


----------



## Meathead

Godboy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of the shit posted on this thread is the result of out and out racism.
> But I also think that ignorance plays a huge part.
> 
> For most of these shit kickers the only view they have of Africa, which is many different places, is a short clip on the famine or war going on somewhere. No other stories are covered in the mainstream media. This narrow view is reinforced by the Hollywood view of Africa where a white actor is the subject and the black actors are just for crowd scenes and carrying stuff for bwana.
> They form their opinions from King Solomons Mines and Tarzan movies . It suits their World view and reinforces their misplaced sense of superiority. It also means that they lack any curiosity to seek out information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a primitive village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a mud hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a jungle drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a typical small African chapel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you having ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 channels and nothing on ?
> 
> Stop spouting shit and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Posting pictures of buildings designed by white people, is hardly making a good case for Africans.
Click to expand...

Yeah, even with a Western education, African architects  can't design much more than cement huts.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how geography is racist in your "mind"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because the term is not really used by your ilk as a geographic term. And since Africans consider the term racist, what you think doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how do we term the geographical region that lies to the south of a region that extends across the Sahara?
> 
> Jungle Bunny Africa
> Porch Monkey Region
> African Shithole
> Slave Market...
> 
> and so on.
> 
> Notice I am not being sarcastic or calling you an idiot. I am truly interested in your response, but his may change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
Click to expand...


Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> 
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..you don't hate white people, but you would help the black first...????!!!!??hahhaha
> yes--you DO hate white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate white people. Unlike u I dont waste my time pointing out how fked up white people (and trust me I have tons examples to show that) are the way you obsess about trying to point out how fked up blk ppl are.
> 
> I look at white ppl the same way i look at tigers. I dont hate tigers but i understand a tigers nature.
> 
> Do i think all whites are racist? Yes (grammar error last time)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahah
> this is a discussion board--yes??!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
Click to expand...

If we decide to kick you out, then it's back to Africa. Who else would take you?


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how geography is racist in your "mind"
> 
> 
> 
> Because the term is not really used by your ilk as a geographic term. And since Africans consider the term racist, what you think doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, how do we term the geographical region that lies to the south of a region that extends across the Sahara?
> 
> Jungle Bunny Africa
> Porch Monkey Region
> African Shithole
> Slave Market...
> 
> and so on.
> 
> Notice I am not being sarcastic or calling you an idiot. I am truly interested in your response, but his may change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
Click to expand...

Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont hate white people. Unlike u I dont waste my time pointing out how fked up white people (and trust me I have tons examples to show that) are the way you obsess about trying to point out how fked up blk ppl are.
> 
> I look at white ppl the same way i look at tigers. I dont hate tigers but i understand a tigers nature.
> 
> Do i think all whites are racist? Yes (grammar error last time)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahah
> this is a discussion board--yes??!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the majority. If its anyones nation, its ours. Luckily we arent racist, so we are cool with you being here, even though you are a racist.
Click to expand...


It's not yours, you illegally immigrated here. You, are a racist, and you can't do shit about me being here.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahhahah
> this is a discussion board--yes??!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the majority. If its anyones nation, its ours. Luckily we arent racist, so we are cool with you being here, even though you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not yours, you illegally immigrated here. You, are a racist, and you can't do shit about me being here.
Click to expand...

It has been ours for 243 years. Everyone in the world knows that.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont hate white people. Unlike u I dont waste my time pointing out how fked up white people (and trust me I have tons examples to show that) are the way you obsess about trying to point out how fked up blk ppl are.
> 
> I look at white ppl the same way i look at tigers. I dont hate tigers but i understand a tigers nature.
> 
> Do i think all whites are racist? Yes (grammar error last time)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahah
> this is a discussion board--yes??!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we decide to kick you out, then it's back to Africa. Who else would take you?
Click to expand...


You don't have that decision to make European.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the majority. If its anyones nation, its ours. Luckily we arent racist, so we are cool with you being here, even though you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not yours, you illegally immigrated here. You, are a racist, and you can't do shit about me being here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been ours for 243 years. Everyone in the world knows that.
Click to expand...

It's doesn't belong to whites. Everybody in the world knows that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

IM2 said:


> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.



The Axum Stelae: Multi-Story Buildings of Antiquity?


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahhahah
> this is a discussion board--yes??!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we decide to kick you out, then it's back to Africa. Who else would take you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have that decision to make European.
Click to expand...

True, this is a democracy. If we all agreed to kick you out though, youd have to go back to Africa.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people are the majority. If its anyones nation, its ours. Luckily we arent racist, so we are cool with you being here, even though you are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not yours, you illegally immigrated here. You, are a racist, and you can't do shit about me being here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has been ours for 243 years. Everyone in the world knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's doesn't belong to whites. Everybody in the world knows that.
Click to expand...

Literally every history book says otherwise. You need to read more.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the term is not really used by your ilk as a geographic term. And since Africans consider the term racist, what you think doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> So, how do we term the geographical region that lies to the south of a region that extends across the Sahara?
> 
> Jungle Bunny Africa
> Porch Monkey Region
> African Shithole
> Slave Market...
> 
> and so on.
> 
> Notice I am not being sarcastic or calling you an idiot. I am truly interested in your response, but his may change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
Click to expand...


There is no such term.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahhahah
> this is a discussion board--yes??!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we decide to kick you out, then it's back to Africa. Who else would take you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have that decision to make European.
Click to expand...

Wanna bet chimp..., I mean chump? I can vote it two countries, one of those being ours.
.
Keep it up, and take Swahili lessons btw


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how do we term the geographical region that lies to the south of a region that extends across the Sahara?
> 
> Jungle Bunny Africa
> Porch Monkey Region
> African Shithole
> Slave Market...
> 
> and so on.
> 
> Notice I am not being sarcastic or calling you an idiot. I am truly interested in your response, but his may change.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such term.
Click to expand...

If that was true, we wouldnt even be discussing this subject. Wrong again, Dumbo!


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we decide to kick you out, then it's back to Africa. Who else would take you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have that decision to make European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, this is a democracy. If we all agreed to kick you out though, youd have to go back to Africa.
Click to expand...


No, white boy, I would not. I was born here. I can't be kicked out.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we decide to kick you out, then it's back to Africa. Who else would take you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have that decision to make European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna bet chimp..., I mean chump? I can vote it two countries, one of those being ours.
> .
> Keep it up, and take Swahili lessons btw
Click to expand...


Cracker, all you can kick is your drug habit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the term is not really used by your ilk as a geographic term. And since Africans consider the term racist, what you think doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> So, how do we term the geographical region that lies to the south of a region that extends across the Sahara?
> 
> Jungle Bunny Africa
> Porch Monkey Region
> African Shithole
> Slave Market...
> 
> and so on.
> 
> Notice I am not being sarcastic or calling you an idiot. I am truly interested in your response, but his may change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
Click to expand...

Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, European countries decided they had the right to go into Africa and control the nations on that continent.  Suddenly after centuries of free trade, the Europeans decided to possess the lands in Africa. This led to the Berlin Conference of 1884-1885 that divided Africa.
> 
> Fourteen countries held a conference in Berlin on November 15, 1884. The countries represented at the time included Austria-Hungary, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Great Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, Portugal, Russia, Spain, Sweden and Norway, who were unified at the time, Turkey, plus the United States of America. No African nation was included in the decision-making process.
> 
> Whites went on to colonize the continent of Africa. They raped pillaged, stole and plundered taking the money back to Europe, getting rich while draining African economies everywhere they went. *The “Scramble for Africa”* as it is called, ruined the continent and it’s still rebuilding. Today in South Africa the whites still control the economy of that nation years after apartheid. They stole the lands through murder and plunder, enacted laws making it illegal for black South Africans to own land, ruled by authortarian force, while killing countless blacks for fighting the oppression. And now that blacks want their land back, a certain segment of the American white community want us to all forget about the atrocities visited on black South Africans and are whining about how wrong it is for the blacks to want land stolen from them back. Whites here and in South Africa are whining to the world about how they are victims of cruel racism.  South African Boers are whining about racism. If that wasn’t so pathetic it would be funny.
> 
> There is no sub Saharan Africa. And the so-called shitholes are the result of what whites have done and how whites continue stealing billions from the continent annually.
> 
> *World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'*
> 
> More wealth leaves Africa every year than enters it – by more than $40bn (£31bn) – according to research that challenges “misleading” perceptions of foreign aid.
> 
> Analysis by a coalition of UK and African equality and development campaigners including Global Justice Now, published on Wednesday, claims the rest of the world is profiting more than most African citizens from the continent’s wealth.
> 
> It said African countries received $162bn in 2015, mainly in loans, aid and personal remittances. But in the same year, $203bn was taken from the continent, either directly through multinationals repatriating profits and illegally moving money into tax havens, or by costs imposed by the rest of the world through climate change adaptation and mitigation.
> 
> This led to an annual financial deficit of $41.3bn from the 47 African countries where many people remain trapped in poverty, according to the report, Honest Accounts 2017.
> 
> The campaigners said illicit financial flows, defined as the illegal movement of cash between countries, account for $68bn a year, three times as much as the $19bn Africa receives in aid.
> 
> World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'
> 
> 
> 
> blacks did the same thing--murder/genocide/war/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In no way the to the same extent. Check out the Belgian Congo sometime ding dong. That was the absolute worst and that is why it is so screwed up today along with continued rape by outside countries....
Click to expand...

.....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
..freakin bullshit
 --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true, we wouldnt even be discussing this subject. Wrong again, Dumbo!
Click to expand...


Since it is true, recognize that whites like you have made up a lot of things that didn't exist.


----------



## IM2

Tommy Tainant said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how do we term the geographical region that lies to the south of a region that extends across the Sahara?
> 
> Jungle Bunny Africa
> Porch Monkey Region
> African Shithole
> Slave Market...
> 
> and so on.
> 
> Notice I am not being sarcastic or calling you an idiot. I am truly interested in your response, but his may change.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
Click to expand...


The internet has given these cowards a safe space.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want white people to leave Africa? How would you feel if we wanted to kick you out of the US? Youre are a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we decide to kick you out, then it's back to Africa. Who else would take you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have that decision to make European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, this is a democracy. If we all agreed to kick you out though, youd have to go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, white boy, I would not. I was born here. I can't be kicked out.
Click to expand...

Unless we all decided to kick you out, then youd have to go to Africa.


----------



## Godboy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how do we term the geographical region that lies to the south of a region that extends across the Sahara?
> 
> Jungle Bunny Africa
> Porch Monkey Region
> African Shithole
> Slave Market...
> 
> and so on.
> 
> Notice I am not being sarcastic or calling you an idiot. I am truly interested in your response, but his may change.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
Click to expand...

You need to read more. Its a term that has been around a LONG time.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The internet has given these cowards a safe space.
Click to expand...

..internet brings out your racism


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true, we wouldnt even be discussing this subject. Wrong again, Dumbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it is true, recognize that whites like you have made up a lot of things that didn't exist.
Click to expand...

Words like "Sub Saharan" absolutely do exist. White people made up ALL the words you know. Youre welcome!


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The internet has given these cowards a safe space.
Click to expand...

Aww, does the internet interfere with your need for violence?


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The internet has given these cowards a safe space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, does the internet interfere with your need for violence?
Click to expand...

Not my need. Seems that violence has been a white male problem.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Godboy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read more. Its a term that has been around a LONG time.
Click to expand...

Probably has in racist circles. I know you like your secret signs and words. But I dont mix with trash so its new to me.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true, we wouldnt even be discussing this subject. Wrong again, Dumbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it is true, recognize that whites like you have made up a lot of things that didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words like "Sub Saharan" absolutely do exist. White people made up ALL the words you know. Youre welcome!
Click to expand...

Actually since Africans created language, all the words you know come from African beginnings.

You're welcome.


----------



## francoHFW

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> 
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is as far from liberalism as you can get...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell does wanting lower taxes and limited government have to do with slavery? Youre dumb!
Click to expand...

You're the person who keeps voting for a full of s*** greedy idiot Rich party that always does the exact opposite of what you want, dumbass dupe. Keep it about the GOP since Reagan when all this give away to the rich screw everyone else crap started. With huge deficits and government into your business....


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true, we wouldnt even be discussing this subject. Wrong again, Dumbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it is true, recognize that whites like you have made up a lot of things that didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words like "Sub Saharan" absolutely do exist. White people made up ALL the words you know. Youre welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually since Africans created language, all the words you know come from African beginnings.
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...

Mgubwa bwagdwa. 

It means about the same thing in English.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, but this is not the white mans nation to kick people out of. On top of that, we did not invade this country, colonize it thereby creating problems that last, and still today is robbing this country of it's wealth. White boy you need to learn that when you try making something equivalent it means everything must be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> If we decide to kick you out, then it's back to Africa. Who else would take you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have that decision to make European.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, this is a democracy. If we all agreed to kick you out though, youd have to go back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, white boy, I would not. I was born here. I can't be kicked out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless we all decided to kick you out, then youd have to go to Africa.
Click to expand...

I'd enjoy one of you whites trying to make me go back to Africa. If one of you even tried that, one of us will end up facing eternity. You talk cash shit with no cash boy.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such term.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, we wouldnt even be discussing this subject. Wrong again, Dumbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it is true, recognize that whites like you have made up a lot of things that didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words like "Sub Saharan" absolutely do exist. White people made up ALL the words you know. Youre welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually since Africans created language, all the words you know come from African beginnings.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mgubwa bwagdwa.
> 
> It means about the same thing in English.
Click to expand...

Yawn. Another white punk running his mouth behind a computer screen.


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.
Click to expand...

Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."


----------



## Paul Essien

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
Click to expand...

You get black arabs.

You  dumb white bastard (and yes I had swear and insult to make the point)


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."
Click to expand...

There can and there is.


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of the shit posted on this thread is the result of out and out racism.
> But I also think that ignorance plays a huge part.
> 
> For most of these shit kickers the only view they have of Africa, which is many different places, is a short clip on the famine or war going on somewhere. No other stories are covered in the mainstream media. This narrow view is reinforced by the Hollywood view of Africa where a white actor is the subject and the black actors are just for crowd scenes and carrying stuff for bwana.
> They form their opinions from King Solomons Mines and Tarzan movies . It suits their World view and reinforces their misplaced sense of superiority. It also means that they lack any curiosity to seek out information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a primitive village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a mud hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a jungle drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a typical small African chapel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you having ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 channels and nothing on ?
> 
> Stop spouting shit and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Damned by faint praise and of course flights of fantasy of places that never existed.
> 
> IDIOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they do exist.
Click to expand...

Thank you European  Colonisation


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont need to ask them. The term is "Sub Saharan". Everyone knows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The internet has given these cowards a safe space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..internet brings out your racism
Click to expand...

You accusing some1 of racism? That's funny.


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There can and there is.
Click to expand...

No, because Islam is a religion they can adopt. "Arab" is a RACE. Africans are not Arab


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true, we wouldnt even be discussing this subject. Wrong again, Dumbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it is true, recognize that whites like you have made up a lot of things that didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words like "Sub Saharan" absolutely do exist. White people made up ALL the words you know. Youre welcome!
Click to expand...

Well they didnt did they ? The English language is a collection of words from many different countries and cultures. It is consistent with your idiocy that you assert otherwise. Thick as shit.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, European countries decided they had the right to go into Africa and control the nations on that continent.  Suddenly after centuries of free trade, the Europeans decided to possess the lands in Africa. This led to the Berlin Conference of 1884-1885 that divided Africa.
> 
> Fourteen countries held a conference in Berlin on November 15, 1884. The countries represented at the time included Austria-Hungary, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Great Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, Portugal, Russia, Spain, Sweden and Norway, who were unified at the time, Turkey, plus the United States of America. No African nation was included in the decision-making process.
> 
> Whites went on to colonize the continent of Africa. They raped pillaged, stole and plundered taking the money back to Europe, getting rich while draining African economies everywhere they went. *The “Scramble for Africa”* as it is called, ruined the continent and it’s still rebuilding. Today in South Africa the whites still control the economy of that nation years after apartheid. They stole the lands through murder and plunder, enacted laws making it illegal for black South Africans to own land, ruled by authortarian force, while killing countless blacks for fighting the oppression. And now that blacks want their land back, a certain segment of the American white community want us to all forget about the atrocities visited on black South Africans and are whining about how wrong it is for the blacks to want land stolen from them back. Whites here and in South Africa are whining to the world about how they are victims of cruel racism.  South African Boers are whining about racism. If that wasn’t so pathetic it would be funny.
> 
> There is no sub Saharan Africa. And the so-called shitholes are the result of what whites have done and how whites continue stealing billions from the continent annually.
> 
> *World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'*
> 
> More wealth leaves Africa every year than enters it – by more than $40bn (£31bn) – according to research that challenges “misleading” perceptions of foreign aid.
> 
> Analysis by a coalition of UK and African equality and development campaigners including Global Justice Now, published on Wednesday, claims the rest of the world is profiting more than most African citizens from the continent’s wealth.
> 
> It said African countries received $162bn in 2015, mainly in loans, aid and personal remittances. But in the same year, $203bn was taken from the continent, either directly through multinationals repatriating profits and illegally moving money into tax havens, or by costs imposed by the rest of the world through climate change adaptation and mitigation.
> 
> This led to an annual financial deficit of $41.3bn from the 47 African countries where many people remain trapped in poverty, according to the report, Honest Accounts 2017.
> 
> The campaigners said illicit financial flows, defined as the illegal movement of cash between countries, account for $68bn a year, three times as much as the $19bn Africa receives in aid.
> 
> World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'
> 
> 
> 
> blacks did the same thing--murder/genocide/war/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In no way the to the same extent. Check out the Belgian Congo sometime ding dong. That was the absolute worst and that is why it is so screwed up today along with continued rape by outside countries....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
Click to expand...

Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, European countries decided they had the right to go into Africa and control the nations on that continent.  Suddenly after centuries of free trade, the Europeans decided to possess the lands in Africa. This led to the Berlin Conference of 1884-1885 that divided Africa.
> 
> Fourteen countries held a conference in Berlin on November 15, 1884. The countries represented at the time included Austria-Hungary, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Great Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, Portugal, Russia, Spain, Sweden and Norway, who were unified at the time, Turkey, plus the United States of America. No African nation was included in the decision-making process.
> 
> Whites went on to colonize the continent of Africa. They raped pillaged, stole and plundered taking the money back to Europe, getting rich while draining African economies everywhere they went. *The “Scramble for Africa”* as it is called, ruined the continent and it’s still rebuilding. Today in South Africa the whites still control the economy of that nation years after apartheid. They stole the lands through murder and plunder, enacted laws making it illegal for black South Africans to own land, ruled by authortarian force, while killing countless blacks for fighting the oppression. And now that blacks want their land back, a certain segment of the American white community want us to all forget about the atrocities visited on black South Africans and are whining about how wrong it is for the blacks to want land stolen from them back. Whites here and in South Africa are whining to the world about how they are victims of cruel racism.  South African Boers are whining about racism. If that wasn’t so pathetic it would be funny.
> 
> There is no sub Saharan Africa. And the so-called shitholes are the result of what whites have done and how whites continue stealing billions from the continent annually.
> 
> *World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'*
> 
> More wealth leaves Africa every year than enters it – by more than $40bn (£31bn) – according to research that challenges “misleading” perceptions of foreign aid.
> 
> Analysis by a coalition of UK and African equality and development campaigners including Global Justice Now, published on Wednesday, claims the rest of the world is profiting more than most African citizens from the continent’s wealth.
> 
> It said African countries received $162bn in 2015, mainly in loans, aid and personal remittances. But in the same year, $203bn was taken from the continent, either directly through multinationals repatriating profits and illegally moving money into tax havens, or by costs imposed by the rest of the world through climate change adaptation and mitigation.
> 
> This led to an annual financial deficit of $41.3bn from the 47 African countries where many people remain trapped in poverty, according to the report, Honest Accounts 2017.
> 
> The campaigners said illicit financial flows, defined as the illegal movement of cash between countries, account for $68bn a year, three times as much as the $19bn Africa receives in aid.
> 
> World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'
> 
> 
> 
> blacks did the same thing--murder/genocide/war/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In no way the to the same extent. Check out the Belgian Congo sometime ding dong. That was the absolute worst and that is why it is so screwed up today along with continued rape by outside countries....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
Click to expand...

Ain't poverty great? Way to keep Africa poor for 8 hundred years now....


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of the shit posted on this thread is the result of out and out racism.
> But I also think that ignorance plays a huge part.
> 
> For most of these shit kickers the only view they have of Africa, which is many different places, is a short clip on the famine or war going on somewhere. No other stories are covered in the mainstream media. This narrow view is reinforced by the Hollywood view of Africa where a white actor is the subject and the black actors are just for crowd scenes and carrying stuff for bwana.
> They form their opinions from King Solomons Mines and Tarzan movies . It suits their World view and reinforces their misplaced sense of superiority. It also means that they lack any curiosity to seek out information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a primitive village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a mud hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a jungle drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a typical small African chapel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you having ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 channels and nothing on ?
> 
> Stop spouting shit and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Damned by faint praise and of course flights of fantasy of places that never existed.
> 
> IDIOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except they do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you European  Colonisation
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The internet has given these cowards a safe space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..internet brings out your racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You accusing some1 of racism? That's funny.
Click to expand...

hahahhahahah--I know---you give many laughs ..thank you


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The internet has given these cowards a safe space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, does the internet interfere with your need for violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my need. Seems that violence has been a white male problem.
Click to expand...

Doesnt seem like that in the age i live in. In fact, the statistics are quite clear that black people are by far the most violent people in the US.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The internet has given these cowards a safe space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, does the internet interfere with your need for violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my need. Seems that violence has been a white male problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt seem like that in the age i live in. In fact, the statistics are quite clear that black people are by far the most violent people in the US.
Click to expand...

No, the statistics show whites to be. Every year.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that was true, we wouldnt even be discussing this subject. Wrong again, Dumbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it is true, recognize that whites like you have made up a lot of things that didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words like "Sub Saharan" absolutely do exist. White people made up ALL the words you know. Youre welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually since Africans created language, all the words you know come from African beginnings.
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...

Clicks and grunts are far less impressive than the English language, which was invented by white people.


----------



## fncceo

This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.

It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization. 

There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.

What about those?


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internet has given these cowards a safe space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, does the internet interfere with your need for violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my need. Seems that violence has been a white male problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt seem like that in the age i live in. In fact, the statistics are quite clear that black people are by far the most violent people in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics show whites to be. Every year.
Click to expand...

Ignoring facts that everyone knows, isnt an effective counter debate. It just makes you look sad.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internet has given these cowards a safe space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, does the internet interfere with your need for violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my need. Seems that violence has been a white male problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt seem like that in the age i live in. In fact, the statistics are quite clear that black people are by far the most violent people in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the statistics show whites to be. Every year.
Click to expand...

wrong


----------



## Godboy

fncceo said:


> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?


They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such term.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, we wouldnt even be discussing this subject. Wrong again, Dumbo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since it is true, recognize that whites like you have made up a lot of things that didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words like "Sub Saharan" absolutely do exist. White people made up ALL the words you know. Youre welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually since Africans created language, all the words you know come from African beginnings.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clicks and grunts are far less impressive than the English language, which was invented by white people.
Click to expand...

Clicks and grunts came from the caves of Europe while blacks were talking to each other.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
Click to expand...

Except they weren't.


----------



## fncceo

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There can and there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because Islam is a religion they can adopt. "Arab" is a RACE. Africans are not Arab
Click to expand...


Actually, quite a few Africans are Arabs.  Arab migration into Northern Africa dates back thousands of years.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was true, we wouldnt even be discussing this subject. Wrong again, Dumbo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is true, recognize that whites like you have made up a lot of things that didn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Words like "Sub Saharan" absolutely do exist. White people made up ALL the words you know. Youre welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually since Africans created language, all the words you know come from African beginnings.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clicks and grunts are far less impressive than the English language, which was invented by white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clicks and grunts came from the caves of Europe while blacks were talking to each other.
Click to expand...

hahhahaha--they didn't even have a written language like the whites did


----------



## harmonica

.....plain and simple--sub-Saharan Africa was and still is far behind the white countries --this is undeniable 
not hate--but fact


----------



## fncceo

Godboy said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
Click to expand...


Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.


----------



## Godboy

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since it is true, recognize that whites like you have made up a lot of things that didn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> Words like "Sub Saharan" absolutely do exist. White people made up ALL the words you know. Youre welcome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually since Africans created language, all the words you know come from African beginnings.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clicks and grunts are far less impressive than the English language, which was invented by white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clicks and grunts came from the caves of Europe while blacks were talking to each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahaha--they didn't even have a written language like the whites did
Click to expand...

Yeah, this guy doesnt look European to me!


----------



## fncceo

harmonica said:


> .....plain and simple--sub-Saharan Africa was and still is far behind the white countries --this is undeniable
> not hate--but fact



The original civilizations that gave birth to 'white culture' were African and Middle Eastern.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words like "Sub Saharan" absolutely do exist. White people made up ALL the words you know. Youre welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually since Africans created language, all the words you know come from African beginnings.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clicks and grunts are far less impressive than the English language, which was invented by white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clicks and grunts came from the caves of Europe while blacks were talking to each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahaha--they didn't even have a written language like the whites did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, this guy doesnt look European to me!
Click to expand...

Yawn.


----------



## fncceo

Godboy said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
Click to expand...


You mean fewer, not less.

Grammar exists for a reason.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Because when you saltines determine that South Africa was not sub Saharan until blacks took over, it means the term is made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Their reason for coining the term is irrelevant. Its still the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a term I have only seen used by racists like yourself. I first saw it on this forum. I think you use it in the same way you use the phrase " dem controlled cities". It allows you to hide behind a phrase but exercise your racist character.
> Its telling that you feel the need to hide behind these euphamisms. Maybe there is a human in there somewhere ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The internet has given these cowards a safe space.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..internet brings out your racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You accusing some1 of racism? That's funny.
Click to expand...

If it weren't for white men, you would still be grooming your family and eating their fleas and ticks.  Also, you'd be doing it in Africa.


----------



## Paul Essien

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There can and there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because Islam is a religion they can adopt. "Arab" is a RACE. Africans are not Arab
Click to expand...

This is the saudi Arabian soccer  team.



> https://st1.latestly.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Saudi-Arabia-National-Football-Team-784x441.jpg



As you can plenty of black men


----------



## impuretrash

fncceo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
Click to expand...


When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.


----------



## Godboy

fncceo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean fewer, not less.
> 
> Grammar exists for a reason.
Click to expand...

True, but you arent making a very compelling argument to support your position, by talking about grammer.


----------



## fncceo

Paul Essien said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There can and there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because Islam is a religion they can adopt. "Arab" is a RACE. Africans are not Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the saudi Arabian soccer  team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://st1.latestly.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Saudi-Arabia-National-Football-Team-784x441.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you can plenty of black men
Click to expand...


Saudi Arabia is probably a bad example.  Forty percent of the Saudi population are from other countries and when were speaking of people with jobs, it's probably closer to 90%.


----------



## Godboy

Paul Essien said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There can and there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because Islam is a religion they can adopt. "Arab" is a RACE. Africans are not Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the saudi Arabian soccer  team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://st1.latestly.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Saudi-Arabia-National-Football-Team-784x441.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you can plenty of black men
Click to expand...

If i show you a picture of a chinese guy in the US, does that mean Americans are chinese?


----------



## fncceo

impuretrash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
Click to expand...


The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.


----------



## IM2

*Ancient Africa's Greatest Achievements*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

impuretrash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
Click to expand...

A bit like this one ?
Benin | historical kingdom, West Africa


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There can and there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because Islam is a religion they can adopt. "Arab" is a RACE. Africans are not Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the saudi Arabian soccer  team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://st1.latestly.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Saudi-Arabia-National-Football-Team-784x441.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you can plenty of black men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i show you a picture of a chinese guy in the US, does that mean Americans are chinese?
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## fncceo

Godboy said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean fewer, not less.
> 
> Grammar exists for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but you arent making a very compelling argument to support your position, by talking about grammer.
Click to expand...


If you're going to take a position on the superiority of 'white civilization', you should at the very least be familiar with the proper use of the language.


----------



## impuretrash

fncceo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
Click to expand...


Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
Click to expand...

You don't speak to what were are talking about at any time.  And the civilization mentioned by fncceo are black.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
Click to expand...

Because those people were black.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those people were black.
Click to expand...


More on the red side, actually.


----------



## IM2

*The Kush Empire | National Geographic*


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those people were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More on the red side, actually.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter. They were all varied shades of brown.


----------



## fncceo

impuretrash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
Click to expand...


Americans include Egyptian and  Mesopotamian achievements as part of classical 'white' civilization as well.  Those were not white civilizations.

The truth is, no modern civilization came out of a vacuum.  We all came from someone else.


----------



## fncceo

IM2 said:


> *The Kush Empire | National Geographic*



Interesting fact, the Kush were at different times both allies and rivals to Egypt.   At one point, The Kush conquered Egypt militarily.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, European countries decided they had the right to go into Africa and control the nations on that continent.  Suddenly after centuries of free trade, the Europeans decided to possess the lands in Africa. This led to the Berlin Conference of 1884-1885 that divided Africa.
> 
> Fourteen countries held a conference in Berlin on November 15, 1884. The countries represented at the time included Austria-Hungary, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Great Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, Portugal, Russia, Spain, Sweden and Norway, who were unified at the time, Turkey, plus the United States of America. No African nation was included in the decision-making process.
> 
> Whites went on to colonize the continent of Africa. They raped pillaged, stole and plundered taking the money back to Europe, getting rich while draining African economies everywhere they went. *The “Scramble for Africa”* as it is called, ruined the continent and it’s still rebuilding. Today in South Africa the whites still control the economy of that nation years after apartheid. They stole the lands through murder and plunder, enacted laws making it illegal for black South Africans to own land, ruled by authortarian force, while killing countless blacks for fighting the oppression. And now that blacks want their land back, a certain segment of the American white community want us to all forget about the atrocities visited on black South Africans and are whining about how wrong it is for the blacks to want land stolen from them back. Whites here and in South Africa are whining to the world about how they are victims of cruel racism.  South African Boers are whining about racism. If that wasn’t so pathetic it would be funny.
> 
> There is no sub Saharan Africa. And the so-called shitholes are the result of what whites have done and how whites continue stealing billions from the continent annually.
> 
> *World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'*
> 
> More wealth leaves Africa every year than enters it – by more than $40bn (£31bn) – according to research that challenges “misleading” perceptions of foreign aid.
> 
> Analysis by a coalition of UK and African equality and development campaigners including Global Justice Now, published on Wednesday, claims the rest of the world is profiting more than most African citizens from the continent’s wealth.
> 
> It said African countries received $162bn in 2015, mainly in loans, aid and personal remittances. But in the same year, $203bn was taken from the continent, either directly through multinationals repatriating profits and illegally moving money into tax havens, or by costs imposed by the rest of the world through climate change adaptation and mitigation.
> 
> This led to an annual financial deficit of $41.3bn from the 47 African countries where many people remain trapped in poverty, according to the report, Honest Accounts 2017.
> 
> The campaigners said illicit financial flows, defined as the illegal movement of cash between countries, account for $68bn a year, three times as much as the $19bn Africa receives in aid.
> 
> World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'
> 
> 
> 
> blacks did the same thing--murder/genocide/war/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In no way the to the same extent. Check out the Belgian Congo sometime ding dong. That was the absolute worst and that is why it is so screwed up today along with continued rape by outside countries....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
Click to expand...




impuretrash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
Click to expand...

A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?


----------



## IM2

*The RICHEST Person In History  *


Mansu Musa-The King of Mali


----------



## IM2

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Kush Empire | National Geographic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting fact, the Kush were at different times both allies and rivals to Egypt.   At one point, The Kush conquered Egypt militarily.
Click to expand...

True.


----------



## fncceo

One Sub-Saharan civilization I'd like to know more about is the Great Zimbabwe.  

They not only traded with Arabs and Greeks, but with Chinese and Indians as well.  

They left behind some impressive architecture and art.


----------



## westwall

I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?

It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.

But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.

Why is that?

If blacks are so superior,  what happened?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those people were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More on the red side, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. They were all varied shades of brown.
Click to expand...


It does matter. People from China have a brown shade to their skin. Are they "black"? Hell, some people from India are darker than the "blackest" african.


----------



## IM2

*Aksumite Empire (Abyssinia/Ethiopia)*


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because those people were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More on the red side, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. They were all varied shades of brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does matter. People from China have a brown shade to their skin. Are they "black"? Hell, some people from India are darker than the "blackest" african.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't. STFU.


----------



## impuretrash

fncceo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans include Egyptian and  Mesopotamian achievements as part of classical 'white' civilization as well.  Those were not white civilizations.
> 
> The truth is, no modern civilization came out of a vacuum.  We all came from someone else.
Click to expand...


I have never met a white person who thinks ancient Egyptians were a bunch of honkys...


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?


Who the hell said blacks were Superior? The fact is we are all the same d******


----------



## IM2

*Great Zimbabwe´s African Origin & History VS European Myths & Legends*


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> *Aksumite Empire (Abyssinia/Ethiopia)*








What happened to it?  Why does not the Sun never set upon it as was the fact when Brittain ruled the waves?

How about them mongols?  There empire lasted for 100 years and only failed when the Black Death struck.


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell said blacks were Superior? The fact is we are all the same d******
Click to expand...




IM2 does in every post.


----------



## impuretrash

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell said blacks were Superior? The fact is we are all the same d******
Click to expand...


That is not a fact.


----------



## Godboy

fncceo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean fewer, not less.
> 
> Grammar exists for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but you arent making a very compelling argument to support your position, by talking about grammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're going to take a position on the superiority of 'white civilization', you should at the very least be familiar with the proper use of the language.
Click to expand...

My grammar mistake has no effect on historical facts.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?


And it is screwed up because of white colonialism. And before that white slavers. So whites in other words LOL


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?


*RACISM!*

Idiots such as you ignore racist policies to make the dumb ass comments you have made.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell said blacks were Superior? The fact is we are all the same d******
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 does in every post.
Click to expand...

The hell he does.... Idiot


----------



## IM2

*What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*


----------



## impuretrash

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> And it is screwed up because of white colonialism. And before that white slavers. So whites in other words LOL
Click to expand...


Do the muslim arabs who began the slave trade have any culpability or naw?


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*


Didnt watch the video, but i can instantly tell that the guy in the video benefited from colonialism. Look at his clothes, and his eye glasses, and the books behind him. YOURE WELCOME!


----------



## francoHFW

impuretrash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell said blacks were Superior? The fact is we are all the same d******
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not a fact.
Click to expand...

Always good to get the racist Outlook.


----------



## francoHFW

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt watch the video, but i can instantly tell that the guy in the video benefited from colonialism. Look at his clothes and his eye glasses, and the books behind him. YOURE WELCOME!
Click to expand...

He'd be better off wearing African clothing. What the hell is wrong with you people? Thanks for enslaving people? You're out of your tiny little mind. Without white interference they would be the same as everyone else.


----------



## impuretrash

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell said blacks were Superior? The fact is we are all the same d******
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always good to get the racist Outlook.
Click to expand...


If it is like you say and that "we are all the same" then why is it so important for white countries to become more diverse?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Cool auto-tune video...


----------



## impuretrash

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt watch the video, but i can instantly tell that the guy in the video benefited from colonialism. Look at his clothes and his eye glasses, and the books behind him. YOURE WELCOME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be better off wearing African clothing. What the hell is wrong with you people? Thanks for enslaving people? You're out of your tiny little mind. Without white interference they would be the same as everyone else.
Click to expand...


Bringing black people to America was a horrible mistake.


----------



## Godboy

francoHFW said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt watch the video, but i can instantly tell that the guy in the video benefited from colonialism. Look at his clothes and his eye glasses, and the books behind him. YOURE WELCOME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be better off wearing African clothing. What the hell is wrong with you people? Thanks for enslaving people? You're out of your tiny little mind. Without white interference they would be the same as everyone else.
Click to expand...

Everyone enslaved everyone. Africans dont get a special pass, in fact, they are the worlds leading slavers in 2019. Dont lecture me about slavery.


----------



## francoHFW

impuretrash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> And it is screwed up because of white colonialism. And before that white slavers. So whites in other words LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do the muslim arabs who began the slave trade have any culpability or naw?
Click to expand...

Tiny in comparison. But by all means blame the Muslims LOL


----------



## IM2

*'Europe sucked wealth from Africa, in debt to continent'*


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> *'Europe sucked wealth from Africa, in debt to continent'*


Inferior cultures are always easy to take advantage of. This is how the human race weeds out the weak people.


----------



## francoHFW

impuretrash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell said blacks were Superior? The fact is we are all the same d******
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always good to get the racist Outlook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is like you say and that "we are all the same" then why is it so important for white countries to become more diverse?
Click to expand...

We aren't all the same according to racists, diversity proves them wrong.... Biggest racists  don't even know any blacks LOL just like those voting against immigration in the UK and wanting brexit are the people out in the country that know the fewest immigrants... Brainwashed dumbass right-wing ignoramuses. It's an Anglo American thing now.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt watch the video, but i can instantly tell that the guy in the video benefited from colonialism. Look at his clothes and his eye glasses, and the books behind him. YOURE WELCOME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be better off wearing African clothing. What the hell is wrong with you people? Thanks for enslaving people? You're out of your tiny little mind. Without white interference they would be the same as everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone enslaved everyone. Africans dont get a special pass, in fact, they are the worlds leading slavers in 2019. Dont lecture me about slavery.
Click to expand...

Shut up. Africans are not the leading slavers. Ask the white Europeans in slavery now. You will be lectured because you're ignorant.


----------



## impuretrash

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell said blacks were Superior? The fact is we are all the same d******
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always good to get the racist Outlook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is like you say and that "we are all the same" then why is it so important for white countries to become more diverse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren't all the same according to racist, diversity proves them wrong.... Biggest racists are quite so don't even know any blacks LOL just like those voting against immigration in the UK and wanting brexit are the people out in the country that know the fewest immigrants... Brainwashed dumbass right-wing ignoramuses. It's an Anglo American thing now.
Click to expand...


You have a very childlike mentality when it comes to this topic.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
Click to expand...


What the hell is racist about sub Saharan Africa? It’s simply a geographical description. You’d likely die if you couldn’t find racism in every nook and cranny.


----------



## francoHFW

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Europe sucked wealth from Africa, in debt to continent'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior cultures are always easy to take advantage of. This is how the human race weeds out the weak people.
Click to expand...

My goodness you conservative GOP voters are real scumbags LOL... You finally persuaded me.....


----------



## francoHFW

impuretrash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell said blacks were Superior? The fact is we are all the same d******
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always good to get the racist Outlook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is like you say and that "we are all the same" then why is it so important for white countries to become more diverse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren't all the same according to racist, diversity proves them wrong.... Biggest racists are quite so don't even know any blacks LOL just like those voting against immigration in the UK and wanting brexit are the people out in the country that know the fewest immigrants... Brainwashed dumbass right-wing ignoramuses. It's an Anglo American thing now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a very childlike mentality when it comes to this topic.
Click to expand...

pass the damn 2010 Democratic comprehensive immigration bill with an ID card like other countries have and end this GOP immigration scam, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt watch the video, but i can instantly tell that the guy in the video benefited from colonialism. Look at his clothes and his eye glasses, and the books behind him. YOURE WELCOME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be better off wearing African clothing. What the hell is wrong with you people? Thanks for enslaving people? You're out of your tiny little mind. Without white interference they would be the same as everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone enslaved everyone. Africans dont get a special pass, in fact, they are the worlds leading slavers in 2019. Dont lecture me about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up. Africans are not the leading slavers. Ask the white Europeans in slavery now. You will be lectured because you're ignorant.
Click to expand...


Libya's Migrant Economy Is a Modern Day Slave Market

Libya is an African nation.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Europe sucked wealth from Africa, in debt to continent'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior cultures are always easy to take advantage of. This is how the human race weeds out the weak people.
Click to expand...

Inferior cultures use mass killing weapons to bully other nations, and divide the people to gain and maintain power. The fact here is Europe had nothing to build wealth and cheated people out of money.


----------



## Paul Essien

Godboy said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There can and there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because Islam is a religion they can adopt. "Arab" is a RACE. Africans are not Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the saudi Arabian soccer  team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://st1.latestly.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Saudi-Arabia-National-Football-Team-784x441.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you can plenty of black men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i show you a picture of a chinese guy in the US, does that mean Americans are chinese?
Click to expand...




impuretrash said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
Click to expand...

See here is the thing with this thing of racking up a score about whose done what in history and declaring some historical racial winner.

Sure - Whites have invented good things.

Happy now ?

But at the same time 99.9% of white ppl have invented nothing

The argument goes like this

Racist says

"Oh, and that Egypt isn’t really in Africa"

"Or that it is, but the ancient Egyptians were white,"

Now the black person, me or im2 could spend time filling in the gaps of their ignorance, I suppose. 

But he work of Cheikh Anta Diop, Walter Rodney, Molefi Asante, or even Basil Davidson would likely mean little to you.

But the problem is, if the blk person does try to prove blk history, it amounts to playing the game racist guys like you want to play, and on _their_ ground, in a way the blk person can’t ever win.

That's why I dont like "we did this history. Arent we great?,"

By the standards of Eurocentric excellence, _of course _Europe has contributed more to the world in the last 300 years.

If a culture gets to establish the criteria by which all cultures are to be judged, it is unlikely _they_ will be the ones to come up short.

You understand ?

So yes even if the blk person show the existence of advanced kingdoms in sub-Saharan Africa while Europeans were still shitting in the woods — this kind of rebuttal still falls into a white supremacist trap.

How? Simple: Racists can always point to Africa and say, “Ok, so once upon a time you were kings, but look at you now,” 

Check mate.

It’s racist nonsense, but it’s how guys like you play the game. _And it works_.

And honestly, why should black folks assume being kings and queens — which is some elitist bullshit bragged by white folks is the best way to judge a culture or its people anyway?

What you think of as European Civilization is quite limited: composed of the achievements of only a handful of nations, and even then, only a small fraction of the persons of those states. Most people have been little more than peasants for the bulk of history.


----------



## DGS49

Dare I mention that the Native Americans were primitive Hunter-Gatherers when Columbo got here?  About the same state as Europeans were several thousand years earlier.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> *RACISM!*
> 
> Idiots such as you ignore racist policies to make the dumb ass comments you have made.
Click to expand...






If blacks are as superior as you claim, their empires should still be around.  The facts are that none of them, with the possible exception of Great Zimbabwe, lasted for more than 100 years.

Why?


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt watch the video, but i can instantly tell that the guy in the video benefited from colonialism. Look at his clothes and his eye glasses, and the books behind him. YOURE WELCOME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'd be better off wearing African clothing. What the hell is wrong with you people? Thanks for enslaving people? You're out of your tiny little mind. Without white interference they would be the same as everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone enslaved everyone. Africans dont get a special pass, in fact, they are the worlds leading slavers in 2019. Dont lecture me about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up. Africans are not the leading slavers. Ask the white Europeans in slavery now. You will be lectured because you're ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libya's Migrant Economy Is a Modern Day Slave Market
> 
> Libya is an African nation.
Click to expand...


The UK is not.

Modern slavery in the UK - Anti-Slavery International
2019 UK annual report on modern slavery


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*







If blacks were so superior, whitey could have NEVER set foot in Africa, dumbass.


----------



## IM2

DGS49 said:


> Dare I mention that the Native Americans were primitive Hunter-Gatherers when Columbo got here?  About the same state as Europeans were several thousand years earlier.



Columbus never got here. And not all NA fit your description.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> *'Europe sucked wealth from Africa, in debt to continent'*







HOW?  Once again for the stupid people.   If black society and black people are so superior how did a few thousand whiteys conquer you?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks were so superior, whitey could have NEVER set foot in Africa, dumbass.
Click to expand...


You might want to go study this instead of posting idiocy.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Europe sucked wealth from Africa, in debt to continent'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior cultures are always easy to take advantage of. This is how the human race weeds out the weak people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inferior cultures use mass killing weapons to bully other nations, and divide the people to gain and maintain power. The fact here is Europe had nothing to build wealth and cheated people out of money.
Click to expand...







Oh?  Inferior cultures are able to develop more advanced weaponry that allows them to shoot spear wielding troops?

How is that possible?


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt watch the video, but i can instantly tell that the guy in the video benefited from colonialism. Look at his clothes and his eye glasses, and the books behind him. YOURE WELCOME!
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be better off wearing African clothing. What the hell is wrong with you people? Thanks for enslaving people? You're out of your tiny little mind. Without white interference they would be the same as everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone enslaved everyone. Africans dont get a special pass, in fact, they are the worlds leading slavers in 2019. Dont lecture me about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up. Africans are not the leading slavers. Ask the white Europeans in slavery now. You will be lectured because you're ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libya's Migrant Economy Is a Modern Day Slave Market
> 
> Libya is an African nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK is not.
> 
> Modern slavery in the UK - Anti-Slavery International
> 2019 UK annual report on modern slavery
Click to expand...


Hmm...pro-migrant anti-brexit website with an unmistakably communist symbol as their logo. Not sure if I trust the source as a fair arbiter of truth.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks were so superior, whitey could have NEVER set foot in Africa, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to go study this instead of posting idiocy.
Click to expand...





I have.  I  am trying to understand what you use for logical reasoning.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *'Europe sucked wealth from Africa, in debt to continent'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW?  Once again for the stupid people.   If black society and black people are so superior how did a few thousand whiteys conquer you?
Click to expand...

Again, use a search engine and start reading. Because a few thousand whiteys didn't do shit. A few million whiteys with WMDS of that era is what happened. That and creating wars between tribes, arming one to slaughter the other then pay money for the prisoners they captured to use as slaves. That's what you learn if you actually study this you fucking idiot.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be better off wearing African clothing. What the hell is wrong with you people? Thanks for enslaving people? You're out of your tiny little mind. Without white interference they would be the same as everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone enslaved everyone. Africans dont get a special pass, in fact, they are the worlds leading slavers in 2019. Dont lecture me about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up. Africans are not the leading slavers. Ask the white Europeans in slavery now. You will be lectured because you're ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Libya's Migrant Economy Is a Modern Day Slave Market
> 
> Libya is an African nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK is not.
> 
> Modern slavery in the UK - Anti-Slavery International
> 2019 UK annual report on modern slavery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm...pro-migrant anti-brexit website with an unmistakably communist symbol as their logo. Not sure if I trust the source as a fair arbiter of truth.
Click to expand...


It's the truth whether your white ass likes it or not.


----------



## CWayne

Godboy said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
Click to expand...

That is because this person needs medical attention.  The hatred has eroded away any semblence of humanity.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks were so superior, whitey could have NEVER set foot in Africa, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to go study this instead of posting idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  I  am trying to understand what you use for logical reasoning.
Click to expand...


Apparently you have not or you would not be asking that question.

Why is it so fucking difficult for you and these other racist scumbags to accept the fact that Africa had just as much of a civilization as Europe. Why does it hurt you faggots so much to actually have to consider this?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Paul Essien said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get black arabs.
> 
> You  dumb white bastard (and yes I had swear and insult to make the point)
Click to expand...


The :black Arabs are in the southern Sahara, you incredible twit!  I have been there.  Have you? and resulted from invasion over the past millennia.

I also taught world history off and on for 21 years. From what middle school did you get thrown out?

President Barack Obama is a perfect example.  He is from Kenya, had a Muslim father, and has slight Arabic background because his great, great grand daddy raped a black girl while subjugating the natives..

I also taught world history off and on for 21 years. From what middle school did you get thrown out?


----------



## IM2

CWayne said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did dip shit skinpimp....
> 
> Sub-Saharan is a geographical term.
> If it makes you feel any better the Australian tribes that fall into the general Aboriginal Gene pools were just a slow to develop.
> 
> Now if you want to deny the gene pool identity of people who lived for the past one thousand years below the latitude of the Sahara go right ahead.
> 
> Other than that why don't you stop wasting people's time with childish semantics that have more to do with puke politics and I do with real historical fact.
> 
> Jo
> 
> 
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because this person needs medical attention.  The hatred has eroded away any semblence of humanity.
Click to expand...


Wrong answer. The medical attention is needed for the whites here who get severe rectal spasms because  blacks and non racist whites dare to mention that Africans actually have contributed something positive to the motherfucking world.


----------



## IM2

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa - Wikipedia
> 
> Nothing in this article suggests that South Africa is excluded from the designation.
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist? Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes. Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> Words like “sub-Saharan Africa” are GOOD words to use if you are talking about white power and the world it has created (_colonialism, racism, racialized identities, etc_)
> 
> But they are TERRIBLE terms to use, as tools of thought.
> 
> It draws a big fat line across Africa based on race. It makes the most diverse part of the world into undifferentiated blob.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America?
> *Who the hell thinks up this shit?*
> 
> Black folks are on both sides of the Sahara as well. There are millions of blacks who live all across the Sahara, as their ancestors have lived for thousands of years.
> 
> When whites use the terms “Sub Saharan” Africa they are mostly referring to stereotypical phenotypes associated with Black people. The fault with this reasoning is that there is no single Black phenotype in Africa.
> 
> Even within certain African ethnic groups there is genetic diversity which dictates hair textures and types, eye color, nose shape, skin tone, yet it's still Blackness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get black arabs.
> 
> You  dumb white bastard (and yes I had swear and insult to make the point)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The :black Arabs are in the southern Sahara, you incredible twit!  I have been there.  Have you? and resulted from invasion over the past millennia.
> 
> I also taught world history off and on for 21 years. From what middle school did you get thrown out?
Click to expand...


You taught the revised white boy world history course. Black Arabs live all over Africa.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

fncceo said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks live on both sides of the Sahara?  On what planet?
> 
> North of the Sahara are Arabs, dumbass!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There can and there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because Islam is a religion they can adopt. "Arab" is a RACE. Africans are not Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, quite a few Africans are Arabs.  Arab migration into Northern Africa dates back thousands of years.
Click to expand...


My cousin married an Egyptian.  He is not black in any way shape, or form.  Neither were all of the natives I saw when I visited there during the Gulf War.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks were so superior, whitey could have NEVER set foot in Africa, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to go study this instead of posting idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  I  am trying to understand what you use for logical reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you have not or you would not be asking that question.
> 
> Why is it so fucking difficult for you and these other racist scumbags to accept the fact that Africa had just as much of a civilization as Europe. Why does it hurt you faggots so much to actually have to consider this?
Click to expand...






Why is it so hard for you to accept that if it was as great as you claim there is no possible way that a few thousand white bastards could have conquered a continent with millions, you fucking clown.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

fncceo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean fewer, not less.
> 
> Grammar exists for a reason.
Click to expand...


In this case it is you who are incorrect, because "fewer" refers to something countable.  Advancement is a condition of being and not countable..


----------



## CWayne

IM2 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> 
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because this person needs medical attention.  The hatred has eroded away any semblence of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. The medical attention is needed for the whites here who get severe rectal spasms because  blacks and non racist whites dare to mention that Africans actually have contributed something positive to the motherfucking world.
Click to expand...

Well, that is a very telling reply.

I wasn't speaking to you in that reply.  Feeling a bit guilty?  Do you often look about to see if 'whitey' is chasing your or hiding around corners?

Hmmmmm?


I was speaking of francoHFW and the focus of calling anything 'right-wing', or 'Conservative', even when those political designations don't apply.

y'All have a nice night.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

fncceo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean fewer, not less.
> 
> Grammar exists for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but you arent making a very compelling argument to support your position, by talking about grammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're going to take a position on the superiority of 'white civilization', you should at the very least be familiar with the proper use of the language.
Click to expand...


Sorry, he nailed your ass.  You were wrong.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep conservatives have screwed over minorities forever. Slave traders, colonists, you name it-and the conservative politicians and monarchies behind them. They destroyed the culture and then complain about it. And they are still screwing them over....
> 
> 
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because this person needs medical attention.  The hatred has eroded away any semblence of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. The medical attention is needed for the whites here who get severe rectal spasms because  blacks and non racist whites dare to mention that Africans actually have contributed something positive to the motherfucking world.
Click to expand...







I believe I have talked at length about the black contribution to the world.  Of course this has happened after whitey invented the Scientific Method and began the process of advancement.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> *RACISM!*
> 
> Idiots such as you ignore racist policies to make the dumb ass comments you have made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are as superior as you claim, their empires should still be around.  The facts are that none of them, with the possible exception of Great Zimbabwe, lasted for more than 100 years.
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Let me share something with you. Every empire ever crashed and burned in the end. The sun did set on the british empire and what a mess they left behind them. Or perhaps you could point to an empire that has stood the test of time?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I mention that the Native Americans were primitive Hunter-Gatherers when Columbo got here?  About the same state as Europeans were several thousand years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbus never got here. And not all NA fit your description.
Click to expand...






Ummmmm, Africa, at least the part that mattered at the time,  was pretty well known by Columbus's day.


----------



## francoHFW

impuretrash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell said blacks were Superior? The fact is we are all the same d******
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always good to get the racist Outlook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is like you say and that "we are all the same" then why is it so important for white countries to become more diverse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We aren't all the same according to racist, diversity proves them wrong.... Biggest racists are quite so don't even know any blacks LOL just like those voting against immigration in the UK and wanting brexit are the people out in the country that know the fewest immigrants... Brainwashed dumbass right-wing ignoramuses. It's an Anglo American thing now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a very childlike mentality when it comes to this topic.
Click to expand...

 if that is what you call science fine....


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> *RACISM!*
> 
> Idiots such as you ignore racist policies to make the dumb ass comments you have made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are as superior as you claim, their empires should still be around.  The facts are that none of them, with the possible exception of Great Zimbabwe, lasted for more than 100 years.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me share something with you. Every empire ever crashed and burned in the end. The sun did set on the british empire and what a mess they left behind them. Or perhaps you could point to an empire that has stood the test of time?
Click to expand...






Name me ONE African civilization that lasted for more than 100 years.  Name one ancient African civilization that had a written language.  Egypt was semitic, kush was African, where is the Kush written language?  I worked in Africa you moron.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe, THAT was an advanced culture.  What happened to it?


----------



## Dick Foster

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What is the impact of Colonialism on Africa today?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks were so superior, whitey could have NEVER set foot in Africa, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to go study this instead of posting idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  I  am trying to understand what you use for logical reasoning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you have not or you would not be asking that question.
> 
> Why is it so fucking difficult for you and these other racist scumbags to accept the fact that Africa had just as much of a civilization as Europe. Why does it hurt you faggots so much to actually have to consider this?
Click to expand...


I suppose it depends on what you call civilization. Living in a mud and shit hut and wiping your ass with your heel are not markers of a civilized society to my way of thinking. Of course pretty soon now that's about what you'll see in California too.


----------



## fncceo

Godboy said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean fewer, not less.
> 
> Grammar exists for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but you arent making a very compelling argument to support your position, by talking about grammer.
Click to expand...


It's spelled 'grammar'.


----------



## fncceo

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is untrue. Plus black Arabs do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There can and there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because Islam is a religion they can adopt. "Arab" is a RACE. Africans are not Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, quite a few Africans are Arabs.  Arab migration into Northern Africa dates back thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cousin married an Egyptian.  He is not black in any way shape, or form.  Neither were all of the natives I saw when I visited there during the Gulf War.
Click to expand...


Patterns of migration are complex.  When a population from one place moves to another, sometimes they replace just schtup them until it's all mixed up.  When North American was first colonized by Europeans, British settlers killed or displaced the native population (admittedly, European diseases did most of the dirty work).  Spanish and French settlers mixed genetically (a nice way to say screwed) the local populations and created an amalgam of Native America and Europeans.

When Arabs migrated into Northern Africa, about 3500 BCE, they did a bit of both.  They displaced some populations, mixed with others.  Genetically, ancient Egyptians were a mixture of both Middle Eastern and Sub Saharan peoples (according to DNA studies of mummified remains.

This shows up in Modern Egyptians making them more closely related genetically to Middle Easterner than Black Africans.  But, genetically, they retain parts of both.

The same pattern of displacement and combination happened in the Indian Subcontinent.


----------



## Death Angel

fncceo said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
Click to expand...

"Empire" is a little excessive for a tribe, don't you think?


----------



## Death Angel

"Arabs" are the children of Abraham and Hagar. Ishmael was their son. Those Africans are not the children of Abraham. They likely became Muzzie at the point of the sword, but they are not even the bastard children of Abraham.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> *RACISM!*
> 
> Idiots such as you ignore racist policies to make the dumb ass comments you have made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are as superior as you claim, their empires should still be around.  The facts are that none of them, with the possible exception of Great Zimbabwe, lasted for more than 100 years.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me share something with you. Every empire ever crashed and burned in the end. The sun did set on the british empire and what a mess they left behind them. Or perhaps you could point to an empire that has stood the test of time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name me ONE African civilization that lasted for more than 100 years.  Name one ancient African civilization that had a written language.  Egypt was semitic, kush was African, where is the Kush written language?  I worked in Africa you moron.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe, THAT was an advanced culture.  What happened to it?
Click to expand...

There are dozens that lasted more than a hundred years. Mali empire Ghana empire etc etc strangely they all ended in the 1800's. No conservatives can figure out what happened LOLhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&...Vaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134


----------



## Death Angel

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are definitely not conservatives, but those Africans sure love to enslave people. I blame their inferior culture.
> 
> 
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because this person needs medical attention.  The hatred has eroded away any semblence of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. The medical attention is needed for the whites here who get severe rectal spasms because  blacks and non racist whites dare to mention that Africans actually have contributed something positive to the motherfucking world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have talked at length about the black contribution to the world.  Of course this has happened after whitey invented the Scientific Method and began the process of advancement.
Click to expand...

You're forgetting about all the scientific advancement that took place in prehistoric times before the black scientists created the white man.


----------



## francoHFW

Death Angel said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone off the rails, predictably.
> 
> It started out with a discussion of pre-colonial African civilization.
> 
> There are several examples of technical empires prior to the colonial era.
> 
> What about those?
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Empire" is a little excessive for a tribe, don't you think?
Click to expand...

Could you be any more ignorant and racist?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134


----------



## francoHFW

Death Angel said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> if they have slaves they are conservatives dip s***. Actually the conservative black Africans love money so they sold slaves to the whites and their culture was destroyed then and by colonialism after....
> 
> 
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because this person needs medical attention.  The hatred has eroded away any semblence of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. The medical attention is needed for the whites here who get severe rectal spasms because  blacks and non racist whites dare to mention that Africans actually have contributed something positive to the motherfucking world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have talked at length about the black contribution to the world.  Of course this has happened after whitey invented the Scientific Method and began the process of advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're forgetting about all the scientific advancement that took place in prehistoric times before the black scientists created the white man.
Click to expand...

The whole world was pretty primitive until we learned lessons from the Chinese about gunpowder and screwed the hell out of the Africans. End of story you're not better than them, just had guns. If you believe blacks are inferior you are an ignorant racist end of story. If you ever take it class and sociology the first thing you learn is that all cultures are equal. If they're not technologically advanced the advanced in other ways. myself I'm crazy about American Indians those were the good old days. LOL


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I return to the simple question.  Why is Africa so screwed up.  If blacks are so superior to whites, why are blacks overwhelmingly inferior to whites in terms of education, job type, and wealth?
> 
> It can't be because blacks are suddenly stupid.  We have far too many who are highly educated and productive members of society.  They are doctors, lawyers, and educators.
> 
> But underlying those successes are a huge mass of underachievers.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> If blacks are so superior,  what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> *RACISM!*
> 
> Idiots such as you ignore racist policies to make the dumb ass comments you have made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are as superior as you claim, their empires should still be around.  The facts are that none of them, with the possible exception of Great Zimbabwe, lasted for more than 100 years.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me share something with you. Every empire ever crashed and burned in the end. The sun did set on the british empire and what a mess they left behind them. Or perhaps you could point to an empire that has stood the test of time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name me ONE African civilization that lasted for more than 100 years.  Name one ancient African civilization that had a written language.  Egypt was semitic, kush was African, where is the Kush written language?  I worked in Africa you moron.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe, THAT was an advanced culture.  What happened to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are dozens that lasted more than a hundred years. Mali empire Ghana empire etc etc strangely they all ended in the 1800's. No conservatives can figure out what happened LOLhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_kingdoms_in_pre-colonial_Africa&ved=2ahUKEwjW2pDA-dvlAhXiQ98KHRlUC-AQFjAQegQIAxAS&usg=AOvVaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134
Click to expand...







My point exactly.   If they were as superior as you and im claim, they would have beaten whitey to a pulp.

They didn't.   They left no lasting impact on the world, so how advanced were they?

Neanderthal left more information than they did.


----------



## Death Angel

francoHFW said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
> 
> 
> 
> That is because this person needs medical attention.  The hatred has eroded away any semblence of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. The medical attention is needed for the whites here who get severe rectal spasms because  blacks and non racist whites dare to mention that Africans actually have contributed something positive to the motherfucking world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have talked at length about the black contribution to the world.  Of course this has happened after whitey invented the Scientific Method and began the process of advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're forgetting about all the scientific advancement that took place in prehistoric times before the black scientists created the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole world was pretty primitive until we learned lessons from the Chinese about gunpowder and screwed the hell out of the Africans. End of story you're not better than them, just had guns. If you believe blacks are inferior you are an ignorant racist end of story. If you ever take it class and sociology the first thing you learn is that all cultures are equal. If they're not technologically advanced the advanced in other ways. myself I'm crazy about American Indians those were the good old days. LOL
Click to expand...

Sorry, but it's NOT "end of story" because you claim it is. They really contributed NOTHING to the world EXCEPT where they lived in the white man's world -- primarily AMERICA. Certainly they never contributed to the advancement of civilization from Africa -- END OF STORY


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *RACISM!*
> 
> Idiots such as you ignore racist policies to make the dumb ass comments you have made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are as superior as you claim, their empires should still be around.  The facts are that none of them, with the possible exception of Great Zimbabwe, lasted for more than 100 years.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me share something with you. Every empire ever crashed and burned in the end. The sun did set on the british empire and what a mess they left behind them. Or perhaps you could point to an empire that has stood the test of time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name me ONE African civilization that lasted for more than 100 years.  Name one ancient African civilization that had a written language.  Egypt was semitic, kush was African, where is the Kush written language?  I worked in Africa you moron.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe, THAT was an advanced culture.  What happened to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are dozens that lasted more than a hundred years. Mali empire Ghana empire etc etc strangely they all ended in the 1800's. No conservatives can figure out what happened LOLhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_kingdoms_in_pre-colonial_Africa&ved=2ahUKEwjW2pDA-dvlAhXiQ98KHRlUC-AQFjAQegQIAxAS&usg=AOvVaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly.   If they were as superior as you and im claim, they would have beaten whitey to a pulp.
> 
> They didn't.   They left no lasting impact on the world, so how advanced were they?
> 
> Neanderthal left more information than they did.
Click to expand...

As if being the winner of Wars makes you better.... Real deep. It is only been the last 30 years that anybody paid any attention 2 sub-Saharan African history. We're learning. But so much of it was destroyed on purpose along with their history and their language some places.


----------



## francoHFW

Death Angel said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because this person needs medical attention.  The hatred has eroded away any semblence of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. The medical attention is needed for the whites here who get severe rectal spasms because  blacks and non racist whites dare to mention that Africans actually have contributed something positive to the motherfucking world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have talked at length about the black contribution to the world.  Of course this has happened after whitey invented the Scientific Method and began the process of advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're forgetting about all the scientific advancement that took place in prehistoric times before the black scientists created the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole world was pretty primitive until we learned lessons from the Chinese about gunpowder and screwed the hell out of the Africans. End of story you're not better than them, just had guns. If you believe blacks are inferior you are an ignorant racist end of story. If you ever take it class and sociology the first thing you learn is that all cultures are equal. If they're not technologically advanced the advanced in other ways. myself I'm crazy about American Indians those were the good old days. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but it's NOT "end of story" because you claim it is. They really contributed NOTHING to the world EXCEPT where they lived in the white man's world -- primarily AMERICA. Certainly they never contributed to the advancement of civilization from Africa -- END OF STORY
Click to expand...

Their entire Society was destroyed by outsiders. And continues to be. If you believe they are inferior you are a racist end of story.


----------



## Death Angel

francoHFW said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Empire" is a little excessive for a tribe, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you be any more ignorant and racist?
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134
Click to expand...

Know your history white devil!

....that the black race was descended from the original tribe of Shabazz. Sixty-six hundred years ago, this tribe ruled the world, until an evil scientist named Yacub cooked up an experiment. Yacub, who was exiled to the island of Patmos with 59,999 followers because he preached dissension, interbred the lightest-skinned segment of the black race for hundreds of years. This resulted in a new race of blond, blue-eyed “white devils” – a people without morals or compassion. The new race set blacks against another and created so much strife that they were exiled to the caves of Europe. Two thousand years after their exile, God sent Moses to civilize the devil race. Before long, the whites took over the world, enslaving the entirety of “the darker world.”

But it was prophesied that black people would give birth to someone whose power and wisdom would be infinite. W. D. Fard was the chosen one, and he taught that the white devil’s civilization was destined to be destroyed. He set forth that the reign of the white oppressors would come to an end when a one and a half mile wide spaceship – the Mother of Planes – appeared in the sky eight days before Allah’s chosen day of retribution, which was alternately known as the Judgment, Armageddon, the fall of America, and the second Hell. The ship would drop pamphlets written in Arabic telling righteous people where to go to survive. Then, 1,500 planes would emerge from the spaceship and drop deadly explosives, destroying the white race and restoring power to the original descendants of Shabazz.


----------



## impuretrash

Death Angel said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Empire" is a little excessive for a tribe, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you be any more ignorant and racist?
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know your history white devil!
> 
> ....that the black race was descended from the original tribe of Shabazz. Sixty-six hundred years ago, this tribe ruled the world, until an evil scientist named Yacub cooked up an experiment. Yacub, who was exiled to the island of Patmos with 59,999 followers because he preached dissension, interbred the lightest-skinned segment of the black race for hundreds of years. This resulted in a new race of blond, blue-eyed “white devils” – a people without morals or compassion. The new race set blacks against another and created so much strife that they were exiled to the caves of Europe. Two thousand years after their exile, God sent Moses to civilize the devil race. Before long, the whites took over the world, enslaving the entirety of “the darker world.”
> 
> But it was prophesied that black people would give birth to someone whose power and wisdom would be infinite. W. D. Fard was the chosen one, and he taught that the white devil’s civilization was destined to be destroyed. He set forth that the reign of the white oppressors would come to an end when a one and a half mile wide spaceship – the Mother of Planes – appeared in the sky eight days before Allah’s chosen day of retribution, which was alternately known as the Judgment, Armageddon, the fall of America, and the second Hell. The ship would drop pamphlets written in Arabic telling righteous people where to go to survive. Then, 1,500 planes would emerge from the spaceship and drop deadly explosives, destroying the white race and restoring power to the original descendants of Shabazz.
Click to expand...


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are as superior as you claim, their empires should still be around.  The facts are that none of them, with the possible exception of Great Zimbabwe, lasted for more than 100 years.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Let me share something with you. Every empire ever crashed and burned in the end. The sun did set on the british empire and what a mess they left behind them. Or perhaps you could point to an empire that has stood the test of time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name me ONE African civilization that lasted for more than 100 years.  Name one ancient African civilization that had a written language.  Egypt was semitic, kush was African, where is the Kush written language?  I worked in Africa you moron.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe, THAT was an advanced culture.  What happened to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are dozens that lasted more than a hundred years. Mali empire Ghana empire etc etc strangely they all ended in the 1800's. No conservatives can figure out what happened LOLhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_kingdoms_in_pre-colonial_Africa&ved=2ahUKEwjW2pDA-dvlAhXiQ98KHRlUC-AQFjAQegQIAxAS&usg=AOvVaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly.   If they were as superior as you and im claim, they would have beaten whitey to a pulp.
> 
> They didn't.   They left no lasting impact on the world, so how advanced were they?
> 
> Neanderthal left more information than they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if being the winner of Wars makes you better.... Real deep. It is only been the last 30 years that anybody paid any attention 2 sub-Saharan African history. We're learning. But so much of it was destroyed on purpose along with their history and their language some places.
Click to expand...




Who destroyed their written record?  Did they even have any?


----------



## Death Angel

francoHFW said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. The medical attention is needed for the whites here who get severe rectal spasms because  blacks and non racist whites dare to mention that Africans actually have contributed something positive to the motherfucking world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have talked at length about the black contribution to the world.  Of course this has happened after whitey invented the Scientific Method and began the process of advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're forgetting about all the scientific advancement that took place in prehistoric times before the black scientists created the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole world was pretty primitive until we learned lessons from the Chinese about gunpowder and screwed the hell out of the Africans. End of story you're not better than them, just had guns. If you believe blacks are inferior you are an ignorant racist end of story. If you ever take it class and sociology the first thing you learn is that all cultures are equal. If they're not technologically advanced the advanced in other ways. myself I'm crazy about American Indians those were the good old days. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but it's NOT "end of story" because you claim it is. They really contributed NOTHING to the world EXCEPT where they lived in the white man's world -- primarily AMERICA. Certainly they never contributed to the advancement of civilization from Africa -- END OF STORY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their entire Society was destroyed by outsiders. And continues to be. If you believe they are inferior you are a racist end of story.
Click to expand...

You like to believe YOUR words are, "end of story." Sorry, but the real world doesn't work that way.

Tell me the contributions the black race made to the world apart from their association to the white race. America, especially was the world's engine for the development of technology thanks to the freedom we once enjoyed. END OF STORY


----------



## impuretrash

I, like most white people am capable of feeling empathy. That is what sets us apart from all other races and is simultaneously our greatest strength and our greatest weakness. It's why people from all over the world come to our countries to exploit our generosity and it is why our own people are inviting cultural suicide from misplaced feelings of guilt for being successful.

I can understand why black people, especially those born in the US feel alienated and are easily swayed into believing myths that put their people at the forefront of every important technological achievement in ancient history. But that doesn't mean we should just sit and let them and the guilty whites rewrite the history books to soothe hurt feelings.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me share something with you. Every empire ever crashed and burned in the end. The sun did set on the british empire and what a mess they left behind them. Or perhaps you could point to an empire that has stood the test of time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name me ONE African civilization that lasted for more than 100 years.  Name one ancient African civilization that had a written language.  Egypt was semitic, kush was African, where is the Kush written language?  I worked in Africa you moron.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe, THAT was an advanced culture.  What happened to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are dozens that lasted more than a hundred years. Mali empire Ghana empire etc etc strangely they all ended in the 1800's. No conservatives can figure out what happened LOLhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_kingdoms_in_pre-colonial_Africa&ved=2ahUKEwjW2pDA-dvlAhXiQ98KHRlUC-AQFjAQegQIAxAS&usg=AOvVaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly.   If they were as superior as you and im claim, they would have beaten whitey to a pulp.
> 
> They didn't.   They left no lasting impact on the world, so how advanced were they?
> 
> Neanderthal left more information than they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if being the winner of Wars makes you better.... Real deep. It is only been the last 30 years that anybody paid any attention 2 sub-Saharan African history. We're learning. But so much of it was destroyed on purpose along with their history and their language some places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who destroyed their written record?  Did they even have any?
Click to expand...

Spanish colonists were very big at that destroying the culture. The belgians were. They have a university of Timbuktu you know. Of course they have a written language.


----------



## francoHFW

impuretrash said:


> I, like most white people am capable of feeling empathy. That is what sets us apart from all other races and is simultaneously our greatest strength and our greatest weakness. It's why people from all over the world come to our countries to exploit our generosity and it is why our own people are inviting cultural suicide from misplaced feelings of guilt for being successful.
> 
> I can understand why black people, especially those born in the US feel alienated and are easily swayed into believing myths that put their people at the forefront of every important technological achievement in ancient history. But that doesn't mean we should just sit and let them and the guilty whites rewrite the history books to soothe hurt feelings.


You people are absolutely nuts. Google African empires and learn how wrong you are. Stop wasting time. LOL


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me share something with you. Every empire ever crashed and burned in the end. The sun did set on the british empire and what a mess they left behind them. Or perhaps you could point to an empire that has stood the test of time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name me ONE African civilization that lasted for more than 100 years.  Name one ancient African civilization that had a written language.  Egypt was semitic, kush was African, where is the Kush written language?  I worked in Africa you moron.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe, THAT was an advanced culture.  What happened to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are dozens that lasted more than a hundred years. Mali empire Ghana empire etc etc strangely they all ended in the 1800's. No conservatives can figure out what happened LOLhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_kingdoms_in_pre-colonial_Africa&ved=2ahUKEwjW2pDA-dvlAhXiQ98KHRlUC-AQFjAQegQIAxAS&usg=AOvVaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly.   If they were as superior as you and im claim, they would have beaten whitey to a pulp.
> 
> They didn't.   They left no lasting impact on the world, so how advanced were they?
> 
> Neanderthal left more information than they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if being the winner of Wars makes you better.... Real deep. It is only been the last 30 years that anybody paid any attention 2 sub-Saharan African history. We're learning. But so much of it was destroyed on purpose along with their history and their language some places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who destroyed their written record?  Did they even have any?
Click to expand...

You were there and you have such stupid questions? Of course they had written languages.
Examples of *ancient writing* in *Africa* are the Ge'ez script of Ethiopia, the most *ancient African* script still in use, the Nsibidi of Nigeria, Adrinka of the Akan people of Ghana, the Tifnagh of the Tuareg people, and Val and Mende of Liberia and Sierra Leone,( evidence of its Liberian/Sierra Leonean age date from ...May 26, 2015



Africa on the blog › ...
*African holds the world's most ancient written languages - Africa on the blog*


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Why is it so fucking difficult for you and these other racist scumbags to accept the fact that Africa had just as much of a civilization as Europe. Why does it hurt you faggots so much to actually have to consider this?


----------



## Markle

Tommy Tainant said:


> Let me share something with you. Every empire ever crashed and burned in the end. The sun did set on the british empire and what a mess they left behind them. Or perhaps you could point to an empire that has stood the test of time?



Very true!

Also true is that you, and yours, the other far-left Progressives are working 24/7 to destroy this one in record time.  How proud you must be!


----------



## impuretrash

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name me ONE African civilization that lasted for more than 100 years.  Name one ancient African civilization that had a written language.  Egypt was semitic, kush was African, where is the Kush written language?  I worked in Africa you moron.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe, THAT was an advanced culture.  What happened to it?
> 
> 
> 
> There are dozens that lasted more than a hundred years. Mali empire Ghana empire etc etc strangely they all ended in the 1800's. No conservatives can figure out what happened LOLhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_kingdoms_in_pre-colonial_Africa&ved=2ahUKEwjW2pDA-dvlAhXiQ98KHRlUC-AQFjAQegQIAxAS&usg=AOvVaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly.   If they were as superior as you and im claim, they would have beaten whitey to a pulp.
> 
> They didn't.   They left no lasting impact on the world, so how advanced were they?
> 
> Neanderthal left more information than they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if being the winner of Wars makes you better.... Real deep. It is only been the last 30 years that anybody paid any attention 2 sub-Saharan African history. We're learning. But so much of it was destroyed on purpose along with their history and their language some places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who destroyed their written record?  Did they even have any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were there and you have such stupid questions? Of course they had written languages.
> Examples of *ancient writing* in *Africa* are the Ge'ez script of Ethiopia, the most *ancient African* script still in use, the Nsibidi of Nigeria, Adrinka of the Akan people of Ghana, the Tifnagh of the Tuareg people, and Val and Mende of Liberia and Sierra Leone,( evidence of its Liberian/Sierra Leonean age date from ...May 26, 2015
> View attachment 288862
> Africa on the blog › ...
> *African holds the world's most ancient written languages - Africa on the blog*
Click to expand...


Nice black supremacist blog you've got there.


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name me ONE African civilization that lasted for more than 100 years.  Name one ancient African civilization that had a written language.  Egypt was semitic, kush was African, where is the Kush written language?  I worked in Africa you moron.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe, THAT was an advanced culture.  What happened to it?
> 
> 
> 
> There are dozens that lasted more than a hundred years. Mali empire Ghana empire etc etc strangely they all ended in the 1800's. No conservatives can figure out what happened LOLhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_kingdoms_in_pre-colonial_Africa&ved=2ahUKEwjW2pDA-dvlAhXiQ98KHRlUC-AQFjAQegQIAxAS&usg=AOvVaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly.   If they were as superior as you and im claim, they would have beaten whitey to a pulp.
> 
> They didn't.   They left no lasting impact on the world, so how advanced were they?
> 
> Neanderthal left more information than they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if being the winner of Wars makes you better.... Real deep. It is only been the last 30 years that anybody paid any attention 2 sub-Saharan African history. We're learning. But so much of it was destroyed on purpose along with their history and their language some places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who destroyed their written record?  Did they even have any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were there and you have such stupid questions? Of course they had written languages.
> Examples of *ancient writing* in *Africa* are the Ge'ez script of Ethiopia, the most *ancient African* script still in use, the Nsibidi of Nigeria, Adrinka of the Akan people of Ghana, the Tifnagh of the Tuareg people, and Val and Mende of Liberia and Sierra Leone,( evidence of its Liberian/Sierra Leonean age date from ...May 26, 2015
> View attachment 288862
> Africa on the blog › ...
> *African holds the world's most ancient written languages - Africa on the blog*
Click to expand...







Doh!  The blog starts off with a bald faced lie right from the start!  The Sumerian script is the oldest known.

Looks like the derps are fooled again!


----------



## Markle

Our resident Trolls, IM2 and francoHWC just love throwing up senseless threads such as this one.  Curious, but they have nothing, whatsoever to do with TODAY and where we are today.

Here is where we are TODAY trolls.






IQs of Races in the United States


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are dozens that lasted more than a hundred years. Mali empire Ghana empire etc etc strangely they all ended in the 1800's. No conservatives can figure out what happened LOLhttps://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_kingdoms_in_pre-colonial_Africa&ved=2ahUKEwjW2pDA-dvlAhXiQ98KHRlUC-AQFjAQegQIAxAS&usg=AOvVaw12Qb1pX_q8t0swP1XA6BMo&cshid=1573262318134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly.   If they were as superior as you and im claim, they would have beaten whitey to a pulp.
> 
> They didn't.   They left no lasting impact on the world, so how advanced were they?
> 
> Neanderthal left more information than they did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As if being the winner of Wars makes you better.... Real deep. It is only been the last 30 years that anybody paid any attention 2 sub-Saharan African history. We're learning. But so much of it was destroyed on purpose along with their history and their language some places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who destroyed their written record?  Did they even have any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were there and you have such stupid questions? Of course they had written languages.
> Examples of *ancient writing* in *Africa* are the Ge'ez script of Ethiopia, the most *ancient African* script still in use, the Nsibidi of Nigeria, Adrinka of the Akan people of Ghana, the Tifnagh of the Tuareg people, and Val and Mende of Liberia and Sierra Leone,( evidence of its Liberian/Sierra Leonean age date from ...May 26, 2015
> View attachment 288862
> Africa on the blog › ...
> *African holds the world's most ancient written languages - Africa on the blog*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doh!  The blog starts off with a bald faced lie right from the start!  The Sumerian script is the oldest known.
> 
> Looks like the derps are fooled again!
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be too sure about that, the discoveries from Africa have been very recent and of course racism has made it difficult. certainly you are no expert as you had no idea whether they had written language or not even though you've been there LOL. At any rate their languages appear to be their own and early.....the curiosity and thirst for truth of you people is really unbelievably missing.


----------



## impuretrash

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly.   If they were as superior as you and im claim, they would have beaten whitey to a pulp.
> 
> They didn't.   They left no lasting impact on the world, so how advanced were they?
> 
> Neanderthal left more information than they did.
> 
> 
> 
> As if being the winner of Wars makes you better.... Real deep. It is only been the last 30 years that anybody paid any attention 2 sub-Saharan African history. We're learning. But so much of it was destroyed on purpose along with their history and their language some places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who destroyed their written record?  Did they even have any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were there and you have such stupid questions? Of course they had written languages.
> Examples of *ancient writing* in *Africa* are the Ge'ez script of Ethiopia, the most *ancient African* script still in use, the Nsibidi of Nigeria, Adrinka of the Akan people of Ghana, the Tifnagh of the Tuareg people, and Val and Mende of Liberia and Sierra Leone,( evidence of its Liberian/Sierra Leonean age date from ...May 26, 2015
> View attachment 288862
> Africa on the blog › ...
> *African holds the world's most ancient written languages - Africa on the blog*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doh!  The blog starts off with a bald faced lie right from the start!  The Sumerian script is the oldest known.
> 
> Looks like the derps are fooled again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't be too sure about that, the discoveries from Africa have been very recent and of course racism has made it difficult. certainly you are no expert as you had no idea whether they had written language or not even though you've been there LOL. At any rate their languages appear to be their own and early.....the curiosity and thirst for truth of you people is really unbelievably missing.
Click to expand...


Good luck to the curious to uncover the truth in this day and age when "black people built the pyramids" bullshit has obscured it.


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point exactly.   If they were as superior as you and im claim, they would have beaten whitey to a pulp.
> 
> They didn't.   They left no lasting impact on the world, so how advanced were they?
> 
> Neanderthal left more information than they did.
> 
> 
> 
> As if being the winner of Wars makes you better.... Real deep. It is only been the last 30 years that anybody paid any attention 2 sub-Saharan African history. We're learning. But so much of it was destroyed on purpose along with their history and their language some places.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who destroyed their written record?  Did they even have any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were there and you have such stupid questions? Of course they had written languages.
> Examples of *ancient writing* in *Africa* are the Ge'ez script of Ethiopia, the most *ancient African* script still in use, the Nsibidi of Nigeria, Adrinka of the Akan people of Ghana, the Tifnagh of the Tuareg people, and Val and Mende of Liberia and Sierra Leone,( evidence of its Liberian/Sierra Leonean age date from ...May 26, 2015
> View attachment 288862
> Africa on the blog › ...
> *African holds the world's most ancient written languages - Africa on the blog*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doh!  The blog starts off with a bald faced lie right from the start!  The Sumerian script is the oldest known.
> 
> Looks like the derps are fooled again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't be too sure about that, the discoveries from Africa have been very recent and of course racism has made it difficult. certainly you are no expert as you had no idea whether they had written language or not even though you've been there LOL. At any rate their languages appear to be their own and early.....the curiosity and thirst for truth of you people is really unbelievably missing.
Click to expand...






Oh, I knew what was out there.  I just wanted to see what sort of crap you would trot out.

The fact remains that no African civilization lasted more than 100 years, with the possible exception of Great Zimbabwe.

You would think that with all of these super genius blacks that they could do research to support their super superiority.

Super geniuses are super after all.

Or maybe, they are like every other race on the planet.  Gifted with geniuses,  and saddled with morons.  No better or worse than anybody else.


----------



## francoHFW

impuretrash said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if being the winner of Wars makes you better.... Real deep. It is only been the last 30 years that anybody paid any attention 2 sub-Saharan African history. We're learning. But so much of it was destroyed on purpose along with their history and their language some places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who destroyed their written record?  Did they even have any?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were there and you have such stupid questions? Of course they had written languages.
> Examples of *ancient writing* in *Africa* are the Ge'ez script of Ethiopia, the most *ancient African* script still in use, the Nsibidi of Nigeria, Adrinka of the Akan people of Ghana, the Tifnagh of the Tuareg people, and Val and Mende of Liberia and Sierra Leone,( evidence of its Liberian/Sierra Leonean age date from ...May 26, 2015
> View attachment 288862
> Africa on the blog › ...
> *African holds the world's most ancient written languages - Africa on the blog*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doh!  The blog starts off with a bald faced lie right from the start!  The Sumerian script is the oldest known.
> 
> Looks like the derps are fooled again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't be too sure about that, the discoveries from Africa have been very recent and of course racism has made it difficult. certainly you are no expert as you had no idea whether they had written language or not even though you've been there LOL. At any rate their languages appear to be their own and early.....the curiosity and thirst for truth of you people is really unbelievably missing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck to the curious to uncover the truth in this day and age when "black people built the pyramids" bullshit has obscured it.
Click to expand...

You seem to have only heard about the very worst or extreme examples LOL. You people seem to think all media are as corrupt and fraudulent as Fox Rush Savage etc etc. The Rupert Murdoch show. You have to go to the traditional experts on these things. You know -scientists.


----------



## katsteve2012

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
> 
> 
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
Click to expand...


It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent. 

I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.


----------



## westwall

katsteve2012 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
> 
> 
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
Click to expand...






You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.


----------



## katsteve2012

westwall said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
Click to expand...


There has already been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some, like Franco and IM2.

Speaking for I'm talking about recently and  present times, that  I personally witnessed.

Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be an all encompassing "shithole", is what I am addressing.

I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in p1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room with great service near N'djili Airport.

Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans, many of whom were professionals.

They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is


I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.

It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcomed interference, and exploitation.

Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some of those who post here.


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
> 
> 
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
Click to expand...

I HAVE been there----hahahhahahahahha--YOU have not


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some. I'm talking about recently and  present times.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be a "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in the 1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcome interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some.
Click to expand...

I have been there--1987 Med Cruise USMC


----------



## Paul Essien

Markle said:


> Our resident Trolls, IM2 and francoHWC just love throwing up senseless threads such as this one.  Curious, but they have nothing, whatsoever to do with TODAY and where we are today.
> 
> Here is where we are TODAY trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States


Call me intellectually inferior all day

I don't give a crap about that.

What I want to know want to know from all you guys who are always running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl are is this

What do you do when you prove that a race of ppl is stupid (on av)


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some. I'm talking about recently and  present times.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be a "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in the 1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcome interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some.
Click to expand...

but the problem with your post is NO PROOF!!!!
here is PROOF-LITERALLY a shithole = poor sanitation!!!




List of countries by proportion of the population using improved sanitation facilities - Wikipedia

literacy:




Top World Countries by Literacy Rates

starvation:




The state of food insecurity in the world
etc disease/potable water/etc etc


----------



## harmonica

Tommy Tainant said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, European countries decided they had the right to go into Africa and control the nations on that continent.  Suddenly after centuries of free trade, the Europeans decided to possess the lands in Africa. This led to the Berlin Conference of 1884-1885 that divided Africa.
> 
> Fourteen countries held a conference in Berlin on November 15, 1884. The countries represented at the time included Austria-Hungary, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Great Britain, Italy, the Netherlands, Portugal, Russia, Spain, Sweden and Norway, who were unified at the time, Turkey, plus the United States of America. No African nation was included in the decision-making process.
> 
> Whites went on to colonize the continent of Africa. They raped pillaged, stole and plundered taking the money back to Europe, getting rich while draining African economies everywhere they went. *The “Scramble for Africa”* as it is called, ruined the continent and it’s still rebuilding. Today in South Africa the whites still control the economy of that nation years after apartheid. They stole the lands through murder and plunder, enacted laws making it illegal for black South Africans to own land, ruled by authortarian force, while killing countless blacks for fighting the oppression. And now that blacks want their land back, a certain segment of the American white community want us to all forget about the atrocities visited on black South Africans and are whining about how wrong it is for the blacks to want land stolen from them back. Whites here and in South Africa are whining to the world about how they are victims of cruel racism.  South African Boers are whining about racism. If that wasn’t so pathetic it would be funny.
> 
> There is no sub Saharan Africa. And the so-called shitholes are the result of what whites have done and how whites continue stealing billions from the continent annually.
> 
> *World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'*
> 
> More wealth leaves Africa every year than enters it – by more than $40bn (£31bn) – according to research that challenges “misleading” perceptions of foreign aid.
> 
> Analysis by a coalition of UK and African equality and development campaigners including Global Justice Now, published on Wednesday, claims the rest of the world is profiting more than most African citizens from the continent’s wealth.
> 
> It said African countries received $162bn in 2015, mainly in loans, aid and personal remittances. But in the same year, $203bn was taken from the continent, either directly through multinationals repatriating profits and illegally moving money into tax havens, or by costs imposed by the rest of the world through climate change adaptation and mitigation.
> 
> This led to an annual financial deficit of $41.3bn from the 47 African countries where many people remain trapped in poverty, according to the report, Honest Accounts 2017.
> 
> The campaigners said illicit financial flows, defined as the illegal movement of cash between countries, account for $68bn a year, three times as much as the $19bn Africa receives in aid.
> 
> World is plundering Africa's wealth of 'billions of dollars a year'
> 
> 
> 
> blacks did the same thing--murder/genocide/war/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In no way the to the same extent. Check out the Belgian Congo sometime ding dong. That was the absolute worst and that is why it is so screwed up today along with continued rape by outside countries....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were far less advanced than the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
Click to expand...

irrelevant---so what??!!
Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc


----------



## harmonica

fncceo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....plain and simple--sub-Saharan Africa was and still is far behind the white countries --this is undeniable
> not hate--but fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original civilizations that gave birth to 'white culture' were African and Middle Eastern.
Click to expand...

yes--I know that ---anyone who does any reading of world history/evolution/etc knows that

and your point is???!!
sub-Sahara Africa was and still is far behind the white regions --UNDENIABLE


----------



## katsteve2012

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> 
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some. I'm talking about recently and  present times.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be a "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in the 1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcome interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been there--1987 Med Cruise USMC
Click to expand...


What were you in USMC? An experimental crash dummy?

Did you actually mingle among the natives and listen to their stories? 

Likely not.


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some. I'm talking about recently and  present times.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be a "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in the 1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcome interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been there--1987 Med Cruise USMC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were you in USMC? An experimental crash dummy?
> 
> Did you actually mingle among the natives and listen to their stories?
> 
> Likely not.
Click to expand...

please refer to the post above which has EVIDENCE--unlike yours


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some. I'm talking about recently and  present times.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be a "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in the 1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcome interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been there--1987 Med Cruise USMC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were you in USMC? An experimental crash dummy?
> 
> Did you actually mingle among the natives and listen to their stories?
> 
> Likely not.
Click to expand...

*now KatySteve is bad mouthing Veterans!!!!!!
*
why don't you just move to Africa since you hate cops/America/Americans/Veterans


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White boys can't take it when their lies get shown to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have used that sentence more than any other. Why don't you try being accurate for once and you won't have to use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been accurate. White boys can't take it when their lies get shown to them.
Click to expand...

That's the second most used phrase by you. Is that a "hood" thing or are you just simple minded? Never mind-we know...


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our resident Trolls, IM2 and francoHWC just love throwing up senseless threads such as this one.  Curious, but they have nothing, whatsoever to do with TODAY and where we are today.
> 
> Here is where we are TODAY trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> 
> 
> Call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I don't give a crap about that.
> 
> What I want to know want to know from all you guys who are always running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl are is this
> 
> What do you do when you prove that a race of ppl is stupid (on av)
Click to expand...

..were are not* trying*:




The Condition of Education - Preprimary, Elementary, and Secondary Education - High School Completion - Public High School Graduation Rates - Indicator May (2019)


----------



## harmonica

North Africa is a shithole also..I was in Tunisia..
I have pics of them riding donkeys
...the roads were not paved
...they still lived in grass huts
...their military were idiots--we observed them firsthand 
etc


----------



## katsteve2012

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some. I'm talking about recently and  present times.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be a "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in the 1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcome interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been there--1987 Med Cruise USMC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were you in USMC? An experimental crash dummy?
> 
> Did you actually mingle among the natives and listen to their stories?
> 
> Likely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *now KatySteve is bad mouthing Veterans!!!!!!
> *
> why don't you just move to Africa since you hate cops/America/Americans/Veterans
Click to expand...


I don't hate any of the above, veterans, proud Americans, or anyone, numbskull.

And no. I'm not moving, you ignorant piece of trash. 

My families history likely goes much further back in this country than yours.

People in my family served this country, and to this day, there are some who still do.

So, dumbass, back to the question.

When you allegedly went to Afica on a so called "cruise," did you talk to any natives?

Probably not.


----------



## westwall

katsteve2012 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has already been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some, like Franco and IM2.
> 
> Speaking for I'm talking about recently and  present times, that  I personally witnessed.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be an all encompassing "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in p1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room with great service near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans, many of whom were professionals.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcomed interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some of those who post here.
Click to expand...






Yes, Africa has been raped.  However, the leaders, the BLACK leaders, have been willing participants in that rape.  What franco and im post is sometimes factual,  most times not.

Unlike you who visited briefly, I have actually lived in Africa for extended periods of time.

Interesting that you mention Kinshasa, I was there for the fight too.  Had you bothered to travel just a little way out of the city center...like three kilometers. You would have seen an entirely different city.

Unlike yourself who flew in, I drove in, and the world beyond the happy center of town is far different.

And, sadly, it has become far worse.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our resident Trolls, IM2 and francoHWC just love throwing up senseless threads such as this one.  Curious, but they have nothing, whatsoever to do with TODAY and where we are today.
> 
> Here is where we are TODAY trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> 
> 
> Call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I don't give a crap about that.
> 
> What I want to know want to know from all you guys who are always running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl are is this
> 
> What do you do when you prove that a race of ppl is stupid (on av)
Click to expand...






I am not one who claims anybody is inferior to anybody else, that is an im schtick.  He claims blacks are far superior to whites.  I say he is a racist fool for believing that.

Most of the posts here are likewise.  We denigrate racists, of all color.  Do you?


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some. I'm talking about recently and  present times.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be a "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in the 1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcome interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been there--1987 Med Cruise USMC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were you in USMC? An experimental crash dummy?
> 
> Did you actually mingle among the natives and listen to their stories?
> 
> Likely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *now KatySteve is bad mouthing Veterans!!!!!!
> *
> why don't you just move to Africa since you hate cops/America/Americans/Veterans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate any of the above, veterans, proud Americans, or anyone, numbskull.
> 
> And no. I'm not moving, you ignorant piece of trash.
> 
> My families history likely goes much further back in this country than yours.
> 
> People in my family served this country, and to this day, there are some who still do.
> 
> So, dumbass, back to the question.
> 
> When you allegedly went to Afica on a so called "cruise," did you talk to any natives?
> 
> Probably not.
Click to expand...

....you hate America/etc--don't try to deny it..if you think Africa is so great, why don't you live there?


----------



## katsteve2012

westwall said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> 
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truthfully, that condition exists in most cities.
> 
> The city that I live in within southern California, has a multitude of different situations. Some good and some bad.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has already been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some, like Franco and IM2.
> 
> Speaking for I'm talking about recently and  present times, that  I personally witnessed.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be an all encompassing "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in p1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room with great service near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans, many of whom were professionals.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcomed interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some of those who post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Africa has been raped.  However, the leaders, the BLACK leaders, have been willing participants in that rape.  What franco and im post is sometimes factual,  most times not.
> 
> Unlike you who visited briefly, I have actually lived in Africa for extended periods of time.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Kinshasa, I was there for the fight too.  Had you bothered to travel just a little way out of the city center...like three kilometers. You would have seen an entirely different city.
> 
> Unlike yourself who flew in, I drove in, and the world beyond the happy center of town is far different.
> 
> And, sadly, it has become far worse.
Click to expand...




harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some. I'm talking about recently and  present times.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be a "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in the 1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcome interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been there--1987 Med Cruise USMC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were you in USMC? An experimental crash dummy?
> 
> Did you actually mingle among the natives and listen to their stories?
> 
> Likely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *now KatySteve is bad mouthing Veterans!!!!!!
> *
> why don't you just move to Africa since you hate cops/America/Americans/Veterans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate any of the above, veterans, proud Americans, or anyone, numbskull.
> 
> And no. I'm not moving, you ignorant piece of trash.
> 
> My families history likely goes much further back in this country than yours.
> 
> People in my family served this country, and to this day, there are some who still do.
> 
> So, dumbass, back to the question.
> 
> When you allegedly went to Afica on a so called "cruise," did you talk to any natives?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....you hate America/etc--don't try to deny it..if you think Africa is so great, why don't you live there?
Click to expand...


You're an idiot that literally borders on retardation.
I have never even implied that I hate America, nor that Africa is "great", you freak.

But, I do think that America has some screwballs within its population......like you.


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truthfully, that condition exists in most cities.
> 
> The city that I live in within southern California, has a multitude of different situations. Some good and some bad.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has already been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some, like Franco and IM2.
> 
> Speaking for I'm talking about recently and  present times, that  I personally witnessed.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be an all encompassing "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in p1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room with great service near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans, many of whom were professionals.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcomed interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some of those who post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Africa has been raped.  However, the leaders, the BLACK leaders, have been willing participants in that rape.  What franco and im post is sometimes factual,  most times not.
> 
> Unlike you who visited briefly, I have actually lived in Africa for extended periods of time.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Kinshasa, I was there for the fight too.  Had you bothered to travel just a little way out of the city center...like three kilometers. You would have seen an entirely different city.
> 
> Unlike yourself who flew in, I drove in, and the world beyond the happy center of town is far different.
> 
> And, sadly, it has become far worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been there--1987 Med Cruise USMC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What were you in USMC? An experimental crash dummy?
> 
> Did you actually mingle among the natives and listen to their stories?
> 
> Likely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *now KatySteve is bad mouthing Veterans!!!!!!
> *
> why don't you just move to Africa since you hate cops/America/Americans/Veterans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate any of the above, veterans, proud Americans, or anyone, numbskull.
> 
> And no. I'm not moving, you ignorant piece of trash.
> 
> My families history likely goes much further back in this country than yours.
> 
> People in my family served this country, and to this day, there are some who still do.
> 
> So, dumbass, back to the question.
> 
> When you allegedly went to Afica on a so called "cruise," did you talk to any natives?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....you hate America/etc--don't try to deny it..if you think Africa is so great, why don't you live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot that literally borders on retardation.
> I have never even implied that I hate America, nor that Africa is "great", you freak.
> 
> But, I do think that America has some screwballs in its population......like you.
Click to expand...

hahhahahhahahaha---Africa is a shithole--plain and simple-undeniable


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> I am not one who claims anybody is inferior to anybody else, that is an im schtick.


I never said you did.


westwall said:


> He claims blacks are far superior to whites.  I say he is a racist fool for believing that.


How can he claim black people are superior to whites when he's trying to prove that black people are the least intelligent of all races ?


westwall said:


> Most of the posts here are likewise.  We denigrate racists, of all color.  Do you?


Not you don't


----------



## katsteve2012

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is likely that those here proclaiming  ALL of Africa to be a "shithole" are just parroting that orange creature that is currently in the White House, and  have never even been there, and are mostly ignorant  of the actual history of the continent.
> 
> I would not consider anything that they have to say to be credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully, that condition exists in most cities.
> 
> The city that I live in within southern California, has a multitude of different situations. Some good and some bad.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has already been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some, like Franco and IM2.
> 
> Speaking for I'm talking about recently and  present times, that  I personally witnessed.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be an all encompassing "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in p1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room with great service near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans, many of whom were professionals.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcomed interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some of those who post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Africa has been raped.  However, the leaders, the BLACK leaders, have been willing participants in that rape.  What franco and im post is sometimes factual,  most times not.
> 
> Unlike you who visited briefly, I have actually lived in Africa for extended periods of time.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Kinshasa, I was there for the fight too.  Had you bothered to travel just a little way out of the city center...like three kilometers. You would have seen an entirely different city.
> 
> Unlike yourself who flew in, I drove in, and the world beyond the happy center of town is far different.
> 
> And, sadly, it has become far worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were you in USMC? An experimental crash dummy?
> 
> Did you actually mingle among the natives and listen to their stories?
> 
> Likely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *now KatySteve is bad mouthing Veterans!!!!!!
> *
> why don't you just move to Africa since you hate cops/America/Americans/Veterans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate any of the above, veterans, proud Americans, or anyone, numbskull.
> 
> And no. I'm not moving, you ignorant piece of trash.
> 
> My families history likely goes much further back in this country than yours.
> 
> People in my family served this country, and to this day, there are some who still do.
> 
> So, dumbass, back to the question.
> 
> When you allegedly went to Afica on a so called "cruise," did you talk to any natives?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....you hate America/etc--don't try to deny it..if you think Africa is so great, why don't you live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot that literally borders on retardation.
> I have never even implied that I hate America, nor that Africa is "great", you freak.
> 
> But, I do think that America has some screwballs in its population......like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahahhahahaha---Africa is a shithole--plain and simple-undeniable
Click to expand...


No. It is entirely not.

So, once again. What part of Africa did you visit while allegedly there?
And, did you speak to any natives?


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not one who claims anybody is inferior to anybody else, that is an im schtick.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you did.
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> He claims blacks are far superior to whites.  I say he is a racist fool for believing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can he claim black people are superior to whites when he's trying to prove that black people are the least intelligent of all races ?
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the posts here are likewise.  We denigrate racists, of all color.  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not you don't
Click to expand...

..sorry--you people have been saying whites are inferior/they are no good/they ''destroy'/rape/etc = you are racists


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully, that condition exists in most cities.
> 
> The city that I live in within southern California, has a multitude of different situations. Some good and some bad.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has already been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some, like Franco and IM2.
> 
> Speaking for I'm talking about recently and  present times, that  I personally witnessed.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be an all encompassing "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in p1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room with great service near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans, many of whom were professionals.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcomed interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some of those who post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Africa has been raped.  However, the leaders, the BLACK leaders, have been willing participants in that rape.  What franco and im post is sometimes factual,  most times not.
> 
> Unlike you who visited briefly, I have actually lived in Africa for extended periods of time.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Kinshasa, I was there for the fight too.  Had you bothered to travel just a little way out of the city center...like three kilometers. You would have seen an entirely different city.
> 
> Unlike yourself who flew in, I drove in, and the world beyond the happy center of town is far different.
> 
> And, sadly, it has become far worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> *now KatySteve is bad mouthing Veterans!!!!!!
> *
> why don't you just move to Africa since you hate cops/America/Americans/Veterans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate any of the above, veterans, proud Americans, or anyone, numbskull.
> 
> And no. I'm not moving, you ignorant piece of trash.
> 
> My families history likely goes much further back in this country than yours.
> 
> People in my family served this country, and to this day, there are some who still do.
> 
> So, dumbass, back to the question.
> 
> When you allegedly went to Afica on a so called "cruise," did you talk to any natives?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....you hate America/etc--don't try to deny it..if you think Africa is so great, why don't you live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot that literally borders on retardation.
> I have never even implied that I hate America, nor that Africa is "great", you freak.
> 
> But, I do think that America has some screwballs in its population......like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahahhahahaha---Africa is a shithole--plain and simple-undeniable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It is entirely not.
> 
> So, once again. What part of Africa did you visit while allegedly there?
> And, did you speak to any natives?
Click to expand...

...Tunisia--and it's a shithole also


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our resident Trolls, IM2 and francoHWC just love throwing up senseless threads such as this one.  Curious, but they have nothing, whatsoever to do with TODAY and where we are today.
> 
> Here is where we are TODAY trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> 
> 
> Call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I don't give a crap about that.
> 
> *What I want to know want to know from all you guys who are always running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl are is this*
> 
> What do you do when you prove that a race of ppl is stupid (on av)
Click to expand...


Where did I call you "intellectually inferior"?  

I'm not trying to prove anything.  I simply posted facts.

You took it from there and threw up a post showing a person who is ignorant of the English language.  How does that serve you?


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully, that condition exists in most cities.
> 
> The city that I live in within southern California, has a multitude of different situations. Some good and some bad.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like yourself?  Botswana and Kenya are two countries I enjoy quite a lot.
> How about you regale us with some history of those two countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has already been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some, like Franco and IM2.
> 
> Speaking for I'm talking about recently and  present times, that  I personally witnessed.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be an all encompassing "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in p1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room with great service near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans, many of whom were professionals.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcomed interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some of those who post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Africa has been raped.  However, the leaders, the BLACK leaders, have been willing participants in that rape.  What franco and im post is sometimes factual,  most times not.
> 
> Unlike you who visited briefly, I have actually lived in Africa for extended periods of time.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Kinshasa, I was there for the fight too.  Had you bothered to travel just a little way out of the city center...like three kilometers. You would have seen an entirely different city.
> 
> Unlike yourself who flew in, I drove in, and the world beyond the happy center of town is far different.
> 
> And, sadly, it has become far worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> *now KatySteve is bad mouthing Veterans!!!!!!
> *
> why don't you just move to Africa since you hate cops/America/Americans/Veterans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate any of the above, veterans, proud Americans, or anyone, numbskull.
> 
> And no. I'm not moving, you ignorant piece of trash.
> 
> My families history likely goes much further back in this country than yours.
> 
> People in my family served this country, and to this day, there are some who still do.
> 
> So, dumbass, back to the question.
> 
> When you allegedly went to Afica on a so called "cruise," did you talk to any natives?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....you hate America/etc--don't try to deny it..if you think Africa is so great, why don't you live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot that literally borders on retardation.
> I have never even implied that I hate America, nor that Africa is "great", you freak.
> 
> But, I do think that America has some screwballs in its population......like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahahhahahaha---Africa is a shithole--plain and simple-undeniable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It is entirely not.
> 
> So, once again. What part of Africa did you visit while allegedly there?
> And, did you speak to any natives?
Click to expand...

so you don't agree with facts--we know that 
it's RIGHT THERE!!
....they can't even FEED themselves--and that has been going on for years
in the year 2000:
Food Shortages Affecting Refugees
worst literacy/potable WATER and SANITATION
disease/etc


----------



## dannyboys

Bell Curve


----------



## dannyboys

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking questions.
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ?
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”?
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are Italy and Greece “sub-Nordic” ? -- Yes
> Are the U.S. and Mexico “sub-Canadian”? -- Yes
> Is Latin America sub-Anglo-America ? -- No, it would be sub-North American.
> 
> Anglo, would be a geographic designation if it were referring to the British Isles (Angla being Latin for England).  But, if you're using it to describe North America, then you're implying that North America is wholly or mostly peopled with persons of British ancestory (a false implication).
> 
> The Sahara is a geographical location and in no ways implies ethnicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything is racist to them--that's their problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pot and kettle. Dude. We black ppl burn you up. Dont  we ? Because no matter what is thrown at blk men. We still walk with our heads held high.
> 
> Secondly I don't waste time talking about how screwed up many white countries r. There's nothing going on with your white buddies in Bulgaria in greece or kosovo. I've been all over europe.  I dont waste my time trying to prove how stupid white ppl are or how violent they are unless I have to.
> 
> Your obsessed with black ppl. I'm pro black. Not anti white.
Click to expand...

Ya you all walk with your heads held high and your pants around your knees like you've shit yourself.


----------



## Paul Essien

Markle said:


> I'm not trying to prove anything.  I simply posted facts.


Posted facts ? Facts can be skewed without context. It's fact that more people die in Cars than are killed by Crocodiles.

So are cars more dangerous than Crocs ? Well according to the facts they are right ? No. Because I have not given it any context.

But that's why it's easy to silence all of you guys who are always trying to prove that blk ppl are stupid. (_Something which was said before IQ may I add)_

They always back down when its get's to the doing part. But this IQ is supposed to get black ppl angry and then we run along and go and google a load of IQ rebutalls.

So I just say "Yes I am intellectually inferior. Now what ?" "You're correct. Now what ?"


----------



## dannyboys

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The steamroller came hundreds of years later in the 1800s. The slave trade started wrecking the place in the 13 hundreds...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the scumbag right-wing colonists and slavers had to wait for gunpowder to do it. Wonder where they got that. Your sympathy and admiration for scumbags is noted... Your ignorant garbage position continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone was a scumbag back then. Just because African tribes didnt have technology, doesnt mean they were great people, in fact, they were quite brutal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not everyone was a scumbag back then. You know nothing about African tribes just like you know nothing about the morals of colonists. Google Wikipedia African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 14th and 15th century the main civilizations and kingdoms in Africa were the Mali Empire, Kingdom of Kongo, Benin Kingdom, Hausa City-states, Great Zimbabwe, Ethiopian Empire, Kilwa Sultanate and the Ajuran Sultanate. These kingdoms flourished in the 14th century, especially the Mali Empire, who saw a cultural flowering within their empire centred on the University of Timbuktu.
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it has always been easy for technologically advanced cultures to enslaves inferior ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the scumbag right-wing colonists and slavers had to wait for gunpowder to do it. Wonder where they got that. Your sympathy and admiration for scumbags is noted... Your ignorant garbage position continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone was a scumbag back then. Just because African tribes didnt have technology, doesnt mean they were great people, in fact, they were quite brutal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not everyone was a scumbag back then. You know nothing about African tribes just like you know nothing about the morals of colonists. Google Wikipedia African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans were fucking awful. They still are today. Its literally the most miserable place on earth. They seem to just love slavery over there for some reason, yet we never hear a peep from you people about it. You dont care about slavery in 2019. You only want to talk about old world slavery, as if that shit has anything to do with anyone alive today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes our slavers and colonists destroyed their society from the 1500 on until there was nothing left of it. And now they're supposed to be civilized all of a sudden LOL. And they are still getting screwed over by corporations and mercenaries and God knows what. And like the Mideast their boundaries are ridiculous throwing enemies together. We should be investing in them not letting the Chinese take over. And their economies were totally destroyed by the 2008 GOP corrupt World depression. The GOP is the swamp and always a catastrophe, especially since Reagan....
Click to expand...

The Chinese showed up in Africa with a suitcase full of pieces of broken mirror and portable radios and now own every fucking gram of valuable minerals on the continent. They did it without firing a shot. Like going into a special needs classroom and stealing everyone's lunch money.
Bell Curve!


----------



## Markle

dannyboys said:


> Bell Curve


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to prove anything.  I simply posted facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted facts ? Facts can be skewed without context. It's fact that more people die in Cars than are killed by Crocodiles.
> 
> So are cars more dangerous than Crocs ? Well according to the facts they are right ? No. Because I have not given it any context.
> 
> But that's why it's easy to silence all of you guys who are always trying to prove that blk ppl are stupid. (_Something which was said before IQ may I add)_
> 
> They always back down when its get's to the doing part. But this IQ is supposed to get black ppl angry and then we run along and go and google a load of IQ rebutalls.
> 
> So I just say "Yes I am intellectually inferior. Now what ?" "You're correct. Now what ?"
Click to expand...


I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.

You posted...poorly constructed sentences devoid of punctuation or even spelling.  I did not only post facts about IQ but also the results of SAT and ACT standardized tests along with a link.

If you don't like the FACTS I posted, prove they are wrong, show us reliable sources with working links proving the FACTS I posted are false.  You know you cannot do that so, typical of the far-left...you attack me.  Why?


----------



## Paul Essien

Markle said:


> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.


There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.

Let me explain to you what a fact is

*A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*

Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.

But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.

In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid. 

_I'll say this again_

*In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*

You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.

Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic) 

In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important. 

Why is that ?

Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children. 

I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.

But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,

Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are. 

In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.

I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race. 

No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement. 

No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim. 

The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.

Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?

Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid. *
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persists with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
Click to expand...

Blacks low IQ is clearly demonstrable in their failure globally. The US is no different, and neither are you.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.
> 
> _I'll say this again_
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
Click to expand...


These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.

Worse, you have posted this same rant, written by someone else, in numerous places on the net.  Other folks have posted the same thing verbatim.  You are not capable of having written that rant.












*fact*
[fakt]
NOUN
facts (plural noun)

*a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
"he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
synonyms:
reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
antonyms:
lie · fiction
*(facts)
information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
"even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
synonyms:
detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
_*law
the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
"there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"

###

*rant*
[rant]
VERB
rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)

*speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
"she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
synonyms:
hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
NOUN
rants (plural noun)

*a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
"his rants against organized religion"
synonyms:
tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Vastator

francoHFW said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You arent defending your claim very well. Repeating "slave owners are conservatives" over and over again isnt going to cut it. Do you have a real argument or not?
> 
> 
> 
> That is because this person needs medical attention.  The hatred has eroded away any semblence of humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong answer. The medical attention is needed for the whites here who get severe rectal spasms because  blacks and non racist whites dare to mention that Africans actually have contributed something positive to the motherfucking world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I have talked at length about the black contribution to the world.  Of course this has happened after whitey invented the Scientific Method and began the process of advancement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're forgetting about all the scientific advancement that took place in prehistoric times before the black scientists created the white man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you ever take it class and sociology the first thing you learn is that all cultures are equal.
Click to expand...

If you’re paying anyone to tell you about equality; and they’re not your math professor... March out of the class, and demand a refund. If you’re ignorant enough to believe such nonsense when told it..? You’re one stupid mother fucker...


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> blacks did the same thing--murder/genocide/war/etc
> 
> 
> 
> In no way the to the same extent. Check out the Belgian Congo sometime ding dong. That was the absolute worst and that is why it is so screwed up today along with continued rape by outside countries....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I can think of six off the top of my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
Click to expand...

But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.


----------



## miketx




----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not one who claims anybody is inferior to anybody else, that is an im schtick.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you did.
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> He claims blacks are far superior to whites.  I say he is a racist fool for believing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can he claim black people are superior to whites when he's trying to prove that black people are the least intelligent of all races ?
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the posts here are likewise.  We denigrate racists, of all color.  Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not you don't
Click to expand...







I am referring specifically to IM2


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> In no way the to the same extent. Check out the Belgian Congo sometime ding dong. That was the absolute worst and that is why it is so screwed up today along with continued rape by outside countries....
> 
> 
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
Click to expand...






Define wrecked.  If you are describing a nice pastoral existence with no roads railroads or major cities, then, ok.  If you are describing the modern society that you enjoy, then, no...you are quite simply fill of shit.


----------



## Death Angel

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> In no way the to the same extent. Check out the Belgian Congo sometime ding dong. That was the absolute worst and that is why it is so screwed up today along with continued rape by outside countries....
> 
> 
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
Click to expand...

This is exactly why multiculturalism is destroying any place its adopted. This undercurrent is always there


----------



## Paul Essien

Markle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.
> 
> _I'll say this again_
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
Click to expand...

I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.

I attack your message, not the messenger.


----------



## Vastator

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> In no way the to the same extent. Check out the Belgian Congo sometime ding dong. That was the absolute worst and that is why it is so screwed up today along with continued rape by outside countries....
> 
> 
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
Click to expand...

Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.


----------



## toobfreak

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
Click to expand...



To be sure, sub-Saharan Africa was a rich and thriving culture and society when the Spaniards and Portuguese found them.  Congo, Angola and others.  They had a rich and well-established society complete with a very robust slave culture.  Slaves were anyone they captured from other nations in war.  When the Europeans arrived with things to trade, the one best thing the African countries had to trade was slave labor and the Europeans were interested in them for developing their sugar cane market.  Africa had no problem with that until the Portuguese started taking just anyone as slave labor and the Congolese had a problem with that and said:  "Whoa!  You're taking the wrong people!  You are taking OUR citizens!"

Of course it was too late.    To the Portuguese, an African was an African.  Europeans might not have invented slave labor but they certainly did capitalize on it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define wrecked.  If you are describing a nice pastoral existence with no roads railroads or major cities, then, ok.  If you are describing the modern society that you enjoy, then, no...you are quite simply fill of shit.
Click to expand...


I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources. 

Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.

You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.

The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.

Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.

In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.

In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.

 Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid. *
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persists with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks low IQ is clearly demonstrable in their failure globally. The US is no different, and neither are you.
Click to expand...

Ok. Do you believe that you are superior to blk men ? Or do you believe you are inferior to blk men ?


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define wrecked.  If you are describing a nice pastoral existence with no roads railroads or major cities, then, ok.  If you are describing the modern society that you enjoy, then, no...you are quite simply fill of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources.
> 
> Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.
> 
> You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.
> 
> The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.
> 
> Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.
> 
> In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.
> 
> In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.
> 
> Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.
Click to expand...







You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.

In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.

One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid. *
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persists with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks low IQ is clearly demonstrable in their failure globally. The US is no different, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Do you believe that you are superior to blk men ? Or do you believe you are inferior to blk men ?
Click to expand...

What I believe is irrelevant. What I know is that blacks are failures throughout the world and second-class citizens everywhere those of other races are represented is sufficient numbers. This is clearly a manifestation of limited intelligence and the corresponding lack of organization.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.
> 
> _I'll say this again_
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
Click to expand...


I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.






Begone!


----------



## beautress

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> In no way the to the same extent. Check out the Belgian Congo sometime ding dong. That was the absolute worst and that is why it is so screwed up today along with continued rape by outside countries....
> 
> 
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> When an "african" american talks about advanced civilizations in ancient Africa they are specifically thinking *black* civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
Click to expand...

Look at the destroyer in your own avie, frankie dearest.


----------



## impuretrash

Markle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.
> 
> _I'll say this again_
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
Click to expand...


He's been littering the internet at large with his copy pasted rants and fake persona for at least a decade now.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....plain and simple--sub-Saharan Africa was and still is far behind the white countries --this is undeniable
> not hate--but fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original civilizations that gave birth to 'white culture' were African and Middle Eastern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes--I know that ---anyone who does any reading of world history/evolution/etc knows that
> 
> and your point is???!!
> sub-Sahara Africa was and still is far behind the white regions --UNDENIABLE
Click to expand...

After the place was absolutely ruined by white slave traders and colonialists, dingbat.


----------



## francoHFW

beautress said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the destroyer in your own avie, frankie dearest.
Click to expand...

Destroyer? LOL That is the HMS Warspite the most decorated ship in the history of the royal Navy. Google that dingbat. When I was two and a half, the wreck of the warspite was 300 yards away from our hotel. It did not go softly into the night LOL. Amazing stories everywhere you look....


----------



## francoHFW

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid. *
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persists with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks low IQ is clearly demonstrable in their failure globally. The US is no different, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Do you believe that you are superior to blk men ? Or do you believe you are inferior to blk men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I believe is irrelevant. What I know is that blacks are failures throughout the world and second-class citizens everywhere those of other races are represented is sufficient numbers. This is clearly a manifestation of limited intelligence and the corresponding lack of organization.
Click to expand...

Actually a manifestation of a****** racists like you and the incredible discrimination they have to suffer through at the hands of idiots. Not to mention how whites have destroyed their homelands. Like all of your political scandals there is no evidence behind your assertions. Just ridiculous idiocy....


----------



## francoHFW

Vastator said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....the blacks did the same thing..the NAs might not have murdered as many because they didn't have the technology to do so [ might not ] but they did the same thing--you can't measure evil.....hahahahha
> ...the Hutus murdered more faster per capita than the Germans at the Holocaust ..since they used Medieval weapons/etc, more Hutus had to participate per capita
> ..freakin bullshit
> --MURDERING 200,000 is the SAME evil as murdering 500,000/etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Kush, The Mali, The Ethiopean, The Zimabawe, the Karen Bono, the Kilwa, and Marina were all Sub-Saharan empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
Click to expand...

they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....


----------



## Meathead

francoHFW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid. *
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persists with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks low IQ is clearly demonstrable in their failure globally. The US is no different, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Do you believe that you are superior to blk men ? Or do you believe you are inferior to blk men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I believe is irrelevant. What I know is that blacks are failures throughout the world and second-class citizens everywhere those of other races are represented is sufficient numbers. This is clearly a manifestation of limited intelligence and the corresponding lack of organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a manifestation of a****** racists like you and the incredible discrimination they have to suffer through at the hands of idiots. Not to mention how whites have destroyed their homelands. Like all of your political scandals there is no evidence behind your assertions. Just ridiculous idiocy....
Click to expand...

I rarely engage the likes of you except to ridicule. But seriously, show me someplace where blacks are not the lowest rung of the ladder.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define wrecked.  If you are describing a nice pastoral existence with no roads railroads or major cities, then, ok.  If you are describing the modern society that you enjoy, then, no...you are quite simply fill of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources.
> 
> Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.
> 
> You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.
> 
> The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.
> 
> Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.
> 
> In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.
> 
> In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.
> 
> Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
Click to expand...

Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....


----------



## francoHFW

Meathead said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid. *
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persists with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks low IQ is clearly demonstrable in their failure globally. The US is no different, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Do you believe that you are superior to blk men ? Or do you believe you are inferior to blk men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I believe is irrelevant. What I know is that blacks are failures throughout the world and second-class citizens everywhere those of other races are represented is sufficient numbers. This is clearly a manifestation of limited intelligence and the corresponding lack of organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a manifestation of a****** racists like you and the incredible discrimination they have to suffer through at the hands of idiots. Not to mention how whites have destroyed their homelands. Like all of your political scandals there is no evidence behind your assertions. Just ridiculous idiocy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely engage the likes of you except to ridicule. But seriously, show me someplace where blacks are not the lowest rung of the ladder.
Click to expand...

Ghana and any other African states with honest rulers. So do you think Bill and Hillary are pedophiles? And discrimination against blacks does not exist in America? Idiot.


----------



## Meathead

francoHFW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks low IQ is clearly demonstrable in their failure globally. The US is no different, and neither are you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Do you believe that you are superior to blk men ? Or do you believe you are inferior to blk men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I believe is irrelevant. What I know is that blacks are failures throughout the world and second-class citizens everywhere those of other races are represented is sufficient numbers. This is clearly a manifestation of limited intelligence and the corresponding lack of organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a manifestation of a****** racists like you and the incredible discrimination they have to suffer through at the hands of idiots. Not to mention how whites have destroyed their homelands. Like all of your political scandals there is no evidence behind your assertions. Just ridiculous idiocy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely engage the likes of you except to ridicule. But seriously, show me someplace where blacks are not the lowest rung of the ladder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ghana and any other African states with honest rulers. So do you think Bill and Hillary are pedophiles? And discrimination against blacks does not exist in America? Idiot.
Click to expand...

Except for SA, where in black Africa could blacks possibly be second-class?

Idiot!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define wrecked.  If you are describing a nice pastoral existence with no roads railroads or major cities, then, ok.  If you are describing the modern society that you enjoy, then, no...you are quite simply fill of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources.
> 
> Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.
> 
> You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.
> 
> The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.
> 
> Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.
> 
> In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.
> 
> In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.
> 
> Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
Click to expand...


You can see from the US what happens to people when they are oppressed for a few centuries. That is going to take time to resolve. 

The quality of African leaders isnt great but I am told that the last US President was a cross dressing muslim traitor married to a man with bogus children. Another Pres was a sex crazed rapist who headed a crime family and committed multiple murders whilst filling his own pockets.

The reason governance was poor is that it was not developed naturally over time. Again the fault of people who dumped them in it.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid. *
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persists with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks low IQ is clearly demonstrable in their failure globally. The US is no different, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Do you believe that you are superior to blk men ? Or do you believe you are inferior to blk men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I believe is irrelevant. What I know is that blacks are failures throughout the world and second-class citizens everywhere those of other races are represented is sufficient numbers. This is clearly a manifestation of limited intelligence and the corresponding lack of organization.
Click to expand...

So your superior to blk men ?


----------



## francoHFW

Meathead said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid. *
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persists with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks low IQ is clearly demonstrable in their failure globally. The US is no different, and neither are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Do you believe that you are superior to blk men ? Or do you believe you are inferior to blk men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I believe is irrelevant. What I know is that blacks are failures throughout the world and second-class citizens everywhere those of other races are represented is sufficient numbers. This is clearly a manifestation of limited intelligence and the corresponding lack of organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a manifestation of a****** racists like you and the incredible discrimination they have to suffer through at the hands of idiots. Not to mention how whites have destroyed their homelands. Like all of your political scandals there is no evidence behind your assertions. Just ridiculous idiocy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely engage the likes of you except to ridicule. But seriously, show me someplace where blacks are not the lowest rung of the ladder.
Click to expand...

How about the United States? Of course they do worse on average because they are discriminated against by the likes of you. Try Obama general Powell condoleezza etc etc.


----------



## francoHFW

Meathead said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Do you believe that you are superior to blk men ? Or do you believe you are inferior to blk men ?
> 
> 
> 
> What I believe is irrelevant. What I know is that blacks are failures throughout the world and second-class citizens everywhere those of other races are represented is sufficient numbers. This is clearly a manifestation of limited intelligence and the corresponding lack of organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually a manifestation of a****** racists like you and the incredible discrimination they have to suffer through at the hands of idiots. Not to mention how whites have destroyed their homelands. Like all of your political scandals there is no evidence behind your assertions. Just ridiculous idiocy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rarely engage the likes of you except to ridicule. But seriously, show me someplace where blacks are not the lowest rung of the ladder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ghana and any other African states with honest rulers. So do you think Bill and Hillary are pedophiles? And discrimination against blacks does not exist in America? Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for SA, where in black Africa could blacks possibly be second-class?
> 
> Idiot!
Click to expand...

Obviously blacks are at the bottom of the ladder according to racist idiots like you..... That is the problem with their wealth. They are the champs at getting discriminated against...DUH


----------



## Paul Essien

Markle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.
> 
> _I'll say this again_
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
Click to expand...

And were you detected it from was place forumbiodiversity.com, saddoboxing.com and others.

That is a place where I'm also a member. 

Look at the name and picture "Paul Essien" 

I've debating white supremacist on the net for 15 years and white supremacist have been coming with the same arguments for 15 years. Race and IQ is a common argument white supremacists come with. So I have stock replies.

You cant answer any of the questions put to you.


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define wrecked.  If you are describing a nice pastoral existence with no roads railroads or major cities, then, ok.  If you are describing the modern society that you enjoy, then, no...you are quite simply fill of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources.
> 
> Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.
> 
> You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.
> 
> The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.
> 
> Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.
> 
> In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.
> 
> In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.
> 
> Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can see from the US what happens to people when they are oppressed for a few centuries. That is going to take time to resolve.
> 
> The quality of African leaders isnt great but I am told that the last US President was a cross dressing muslim traitor married to a man with bogus children. Another Pres was a sex crazed rapist who headed a crime family and committed multiple murders whilst filling his own pockets.
> 
> The reason governance was poor is that it was not developed naturally over time. Again the fault of people who dumped them in it.
Click to expand...







The reason it is poor is because mankind is greedy, you fool.  Give somebody power, and they want more.  It is the reason why democratic governments are so hard to maintain.  There are always losers, like you, who would rather everyone live like a slave because you are jealous of those who work harder than you.


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define wrecked.  If you are describing a nice pastoral existence with no roads railroads or major cities, then, ok.  If you are describing the modern society that you enjoy, then, no...you are quite simply fill of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources.
> 
> Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.
> 
> You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.
> 
> The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.
> 
> Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.
> 
> In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.
> 
> In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.
> 
> Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
Click to expand...

....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.
> 
> _I'll say this again_
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And were you detected it from was place forumbiodiversity.com, saddoboxing.com and others.
> 
> That is a place where I'm also a member.
> 
> Look at the name and picture "Paul Essien"
> 
> I've debating white supremacist on the net for 15 years and white supremacist have been coming with the same arguments for 15 years. Race and IQ is a common argument white supremacists come with. So I have stock replies.
> 
> You cant answer any of the questions put to you.
Click to expand...

Yeah, sure.


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another great job of mapping borders by Europeans LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but black people in America want to take credit for ancient Egypt and the muslim military incursions into Europe when they taught white people how to bathe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
Click to expand...

the sub-Saharan had this:



the whites had:


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define wrecked.  If you are describing a nice pastoral existence with no roads railroads or major cities, then, ok.  If you are describing the modern society that you enjoy, then, no...you are quite simply fill of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources.
> 
> Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.
> 
> You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.
> 
> The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.
> 
> Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.
> 
> In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.
> 
> In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.
> 
> Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
Click to expand...






Oh, bullshit.  The rulers needed no whitey to teach them to be greedy, you ignorant fuck.


----------



## Paul Essien

Markle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.
> 
> _I'll say this again_
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
Click to expand...




harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define wrecked.  If you are describing a nice pastoral existence with no roads railroads or major cities, then, ok.  If you are describing the modern society that you enjoy, then, no...you are quite simply fill of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources.
> 
> Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.
> 
> You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.
> 
> The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.
> 
> Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.
> 
> In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.
> 
> In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.
> 
> Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
Click to expand...




harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black man built the biggest public bath in Rome. It was named after him. He was also the Roman Emperor. One of several Black Emperors.
> How could an African reach such a prominent position in the cradle of western civilisation ?
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
Click to expand...

Are you superior to black men ?


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....plain and simple--sub-Saharan Africa was and still is far behind the white countries --this is undeniable
> not hate--but fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original civilizations that gave birth to 'white culture' were African and Middle Eastern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes--I know that ---anyone who does any reading of world history/evolution/etc knows that
> 
> and your point is???!!
> sub-Sahara Africa was and still is far behind the white regions --UNDENIABLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the place was absolutely ruined by white slave traders and colonialists, dingbat.
Click to expand...

1800:



1970:


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.
> 
> _I'll say this again_
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define wrecked.  If you are describing a nice pastoral existence with no roads railroads or major cities, then, ok.  If you are describing the modern society that you enjoy, then, no...you are quite simply fill of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources.
> 
> Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.
> 
> You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.
> 
> The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.
> 
> Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.
> 
> In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.
> 
> In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.
> 
> Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
Click to expand...






Are you superior to white men?


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.
> 
> _I'll say this again_
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define wrecked.  If you are describing a nice pastoral existence with no roads railroads or major cities, then, ok.  If you are describing the modern society that you enjoy, then, no...you are quite simply fill of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources.
> 
> Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.
> 
> You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.
> 
> The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.
> 
> Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.
> 
> In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.
> 
> In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.
> 
> Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant---so what??!!
> Africa is still a shithole with the worst disease/sanitation/illiteracy/starvation/etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
Click to expand...

obviously


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.
> 
> _I'll say this again_
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources.
> 
> Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.
> 
> You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.
> 
> The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.
> 
> Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.
> 
> In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.
> 
> In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.
> 
> Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously
Click to expand...

So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
Click to expand...

obviously


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
Click to expand...

.....ask idiotic questions- you get the answers you deserve..now stop the stupid questions/idiocy ..own up and fact the truth


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
Click to expand...

.....would you say the US black culture is equal to the white culture regarding crime and education?


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously
Click to expand...

Ok. So what do you do with race of inferior blk men ?


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....would you say the US black culture is equal to the white culture regarding crime and education?
Click to expand...

What's white culture ?


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So what do you do with race of inferior blk men ?
Click to expand...

here--I started this for you and IM2:
shithole--literally


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....would you say the US black culture is equal to the white culture regarding crime and education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's white culture ?
Click to expand...

culture:
a: the customary beliefs, social forms, and material traits of a racial, religious, or social groupalso : the characteristic features of everyday existence (such as diversions or a way of life) shared by people in a place or timepopular cultureSouthern culture
b: the set of shared attitudes, values, goals, and practices that characterizes an institution or organizationa corporate culture focused on the bottom line
c: the set of values, conventions, or social practices associated with a particular field, activity, or societal characteristic


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> 
> 
> obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....would you say the US black culture is equal to the white culture regarding crime and education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's white culture ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> culture:
> a: the customary beliefs, social forms, and material traits of a racial, religious, or social groupalso : the characteristic features of everyday existence (such as diversions or a way of life) shared by people in a place or timepopular cultureSouthern culture
> b: the set of shared attitudes, values, goals, and practices that characterizes an institution or organizationa corporate culture focused on the bottom line
> c: the set of values, conventions, or social practices associated with a particular field, activity, or societal characteristic
Click to expand...

So what is *white* culture?


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> 
> 
> obviously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....would you say the US black culture is equal to the white culture regarding crime and education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's white culture ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> culture:
> a: the customary beliefs, social forms, and material traits of a racial, religious, or social groupalso : the characteristic features of everyday existence (such as diversions or a way of life) shared by people in a place or timepopular cultureSouthern culture
> b: the set of shared attitudes, values, goals, and practices that characterizes an institution or organizationa corporate culture focused on the bottom line
> c: the set of values, conventions, or social practices associated with a particular field, activity, or societal characteristic
Click to expand...

I didn't ask you ask for a definition of culture.

I asked you : What is white culture?


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously
> 
> 
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....would you say the US black culture is equal to the white culture regarding crime and education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's white culture ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> culture:
> a: the customary beliefs, social forms, and material traits of a racial, religious, or social groupalso : the characteristic features of everyday existence (such as diversions or a way of life) shared by people in a place or timepopular cultureSouthern culture
> b: the set of shared attitudes, values, goals, and practices that characterizes an institution or organizationa corporate culture focused on the bottom line
> c: the set of values, conventions, or social practices associated with a particular field, activity, or societal characteristic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you ask for a definition of culture.
> 
> I asked you : What is white culture?
Click to expand...

OMG---
are you going to answer the question or not? 
ok--for example:
.....whites usually don't LOVE criminals and protest/loot/burn/etc for criminals--where as the blacks do


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
> 
> 
> 
> .....would you say the US black culture is equal to the white culture regarding crime and education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's white culture ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> culture:
> a: the customary beliefs, social forms, and material traits of a racial, religious, or social groupalso : the characteristic features of everyday existence (such as diversions or a way of life) shared by people in a place or timepopular cultureSouthern culture
> b: the set of shared attitudes, values, goals, and practices that characterizes an institution or organizationa corporate culture focused on the bottom line
> c: the set of values, conventions, or social practices associated with a particular field, activity, or societal characteristic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you ask for a definition of culture.
> 
> I asked you : What is white culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG---
> are you going to answer the question or not?
> ok--for example:
> .....whites usually don't LOVE criminals and protest/loot/burn/etc for criminals--where as the blacks do
Click to expand...

Whites have loved and glorified criminals ever since they reached a sentient state in europe. Hell they make movies about their criminals..


----------



## katsteve2012

harmonica said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has already been enough credible "history" posted in this thread by some, like Franco and IM2.
> 
> Speaking for I'm talking about recently and  present times, that  I personally witnessed.
> 
> Misinformed  individuals who have obviously never been to Africa, and are deeming it to currently be an all encompassing "shithole", is what I am addressing.
> 
> I've been to Africa over several decades. I stayed in Kinshasa Zaire back in p1974 to attend the Ali/ Foreman heavyweight title fight. I had a very nice room with great service near N'djili Airport.
> 
> Back then, I didn't see a "shithole" city. What I saw was a clean, lively, and fun place, teeming with highly educated, comfortable Africans, many of whom were professionals.
> 
> They  didn't live in "mudhuts" and were not "eating bugs", as some of your poorly educated peers have stated that the entire continent is
> 
> 
> I also stayed in Kigali, Rwanda, just in the last 10 years and did not see people "eating bugs" and living in "mudshacks" either.
> 
> It is documented history that the continent has been raped, and its indigenous people marginalized by unwelcomed interference, and exploitation.
> 
> Other than that, I'm enjoying this thread. As usual, it shines a telling light on the ignorance of some of those who post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Africa has been raped.  However, the leaders, the BLACK leaders, have been willing participants in that rape.  What franco and im post is sometimes factual,  most times not.
> 
> Unlike you who visited briefly, I have actually lived in Africa for extended periods of time.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Kinshasa, I was there for the fight too.  Had you bothered to travel just a little way out of the city center...like three kilometers. You would have seen an entirely different city.
> 
> Unlike yourself who flew in, I drove in, and the world beyond the happy center of town is far different.
> 
> And, sadly, it has become far worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate any of the above, veterans, proud Americans, or anyone, numbskull.
> 
> And no. I'm not moving, you ignorant piece of trash.
> 
> My families history likely goes much further back in this country than yours.
> 
> People in my family served this country, and to this day, there are some who still do.
> 
> So, dumbass, back to the question.
> 
> When you allegedly went to Afica on a so called "cruise," did you talk to any natives?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....you hate America/etc--don't try to deny it..if you think Africa is so great, why don't you live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot that literally borders on retardation.
> I have never even implied that I hate America, nor that Africa is "great", you freak.
> 
> But, I do think that America has some screwballs in its population......like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahahhahahaha---Africa is a shithole--plain and simple-undeniable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It is entirely not.
> 
> So, once again. What part of Africa did you visit while allegedly there?
> And, did you speak to any natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you don't agree with facts--we know that
> it's RIGHT THERE!!
> ....they can't even FEED themselves--and that has been going on for years
> in the year 2000:
> Food Shortages Affecting Refugees
> worst literacy/potable WATER and SANITATION
> disease/etc
Click to expand...


Your link is nearly 20 years old.


----------



## Asclepias

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously
> 
> 
> 
> So your superior to black men ? And you really believe that  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....would you say the US black culture is equal to the white culture regarding crime and education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's white culture ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> culture:
> a: the customary beliefs, social forms, and material traits of a racial, religious, or social groupalso : the characteristic features of everyday existence (such as diversions or a way of life) shared by people in a place or timepopular cultureSouthern culture
> b: the set of shared attitudes, values, goals, and practices that characterizes an institution or organizationa corporate culture focused on the bottom line
> c: the set of values, conventions, or social practices associated with a particular field, activity, or societal characteristic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't ask you ask for a definition of culture.
> 
> I asked you : What is white culture?
Click to expand...

White culture is the mafia if you want to sum it up.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between what is a fact and what is true.
> 
> Let me explain to you what a fact is
> 
> *A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*
> 
> Why ? Because there’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way.
> 
> But yet you throw around concepts that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.
> 
> In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.
> 
> _I'll say this again_
> 
> *In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid.*
> 
> You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.
> 
> Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pic)
> 
> In neurology no one takes IQ seriously. It is archaic and only really useful to social scientists. Neurologists who have a better understanding of how the brain works because they spend decades of their lives studying it have little to no use for it, but to the public at large it is so important.
> 
> Why is that ?
> 
> Alfred Binet created IQ test’s to see which children weren’t profiting from the Parisian school system, not so that they could be labelled stupid but so new educational programs could be created to help those children.
> 
> I think he was physic because he was afraid that his tests would be misused for nepharious reasons and he could not have been more right, because once the certain people got a hold of it, it took on a whole new meaning.
> 
> But if you still want to persist with this then if you are trying to ground IQ as a genetic product of race the very first thing you NEED to do is offer up a genetic or biological definition of race,
> 
> Something no one has not done nor has any study. But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to me give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are.
> 
> In close to a decade of debating race and IQ and genetics.
> 
> I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific c credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.
> 
> No-one has shown that human variation is great enough to account for differences of IQ, nor has anyone established the veracity of IQ as a legitimate measurement.
> 
> No one has provided an inextricable link between genetics, race, and IQ outside of methodologically flawed correlations. They make the claim, then they prove the claim.
> 
> The fact that they or you are incapable of doing so makes my life very easy.
> 
> Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ? What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?
> 
> Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone. However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest wrecked in the sense of treating African countries as colonies to be exploited for their resources.
> 
> Ownership of assets and lands stolen. Lack of infrastructure, for example training local people skilled jobs. Lack of investment in building democratic structures. Excluding Africans from positions of responsibility, such as political power and the judiciary and so on. Failure to invest the profits from African assets in making improvements to the improvement of African countries and so on.
> 
> You could probably come up with a 100 better examples.
> 
> The things that help nations to grow are trade, money, stability and their institutions. When all the wealth in Africa is funneled back to Europe it has a double whammy effect.
> 
> Firstly it widens the wealth gap by making Europe richer. And the flipside of that is that it impoverishes the African nations that are being fleeced.
> 
> In Europe we pay taxes on economic activity and we get back roads,bridges,sanitation, defence, schools and hospitals. Our legal and political structures are supported by this.
> 
> In Africa that wasnt the case. Whilst the west was building roads and railways Africa was not afforded that pleasure. Victorian Britain pretty much invented modern sanitation but a century later countries that they ruled did not have the same when granted their independence.
> 
> Africa is still dealing with the legacy of colonial rule and is playing catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't before the whites wrecked the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
Click to expand...

I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
Click to expand...

they were black???


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were black???
Click to expand...

They certainly werent white. SPF had not been invented then.


----------



## impuretrash

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
Click to expand...


Do you really believe "blacks" haven't evolved at all since homo sapiens climbed down from the trees?


----------



## harmonica

katsteve2012 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Africa has been raped.  However, the leaders, the BLACK leaders, have been willing participants in that rape.  What franco and im post is sometimes factual,  most times not.
> 
> Unlike you who visited briefly, I have actually lived in Africa for extended periods of time.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Kinshasa, I was there for the fight too.  Had you bothered to travel just a little way out of the city center...like three kilometers. You would have seen an entirely different city.
> 
> Unlike yourself who flew in, I drove in, and the world beyond the happy center of town is far different.
> 
> And, sadly, it has become far worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....you hate America/etc--don't try to deny it..if you think Africa is so great, why don't you live there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot that literally borders on retardation.
> I have never even implied that I hate America, nor that Africa is "great", you freak.
> 
> But, I do think that America has some screwballs in its population......like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahahhahahaha---Africa is a shithole--plain and simple-undeniable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It is entirely not.
> 
> So, once again. What part of Africa did you visit while allegedly there?
> And, did you speak to any natives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you don't agree with facts--we know that
> it's RIGHT THERE!!
> ....they can't even FEED themselves--and that has been going on for years
> in the year 2000:
> Food Shortages Affecting Refugees
> worst literacy/potable WATER and SANITATION
> disease/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is nearly 20 years old.
Click to expand...

hahhahahahhahahahah
here--up to date/etc
--hey!! that's the year 2000---get it???do you freaking get it????!!!!!!--they couldn't feed themselves in 2000--while whitey was feeding the world long before that!!!
shithole--literally


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> So what is *white* culture?


It is our culture. It is the world today. To see other cultures, you have to watch the National Geographic channel.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were black???
Click to expand...

Yes. The first humans to walk the earth were blk. Without blk ppl. You would not exist.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are FACTS.  You, on the other hand, posted a RANT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fact*
> [fakt]
> NOUN
> facts (plural noun)
> 
> *a thing that is known or proved to be true*.
> "he ignores some historical and economic facts" · "a body of fact"
> synonyms:
> reality · actuality · certainty · factuality · certitude · truth · naked truth · verity · gospel
> antonyms:
> lie · fiction
> *(facts)
> information used as evidence or as part of a report or news article.*
> "even the most inventive journalism peters out without facts, and in this case there were no facts"
> synonyms:
> detail · piece of information · particular · item · specific · element · point · factor · feature · characteristic · respect · ingredient · attribute · circumstance · consideration · aspect · facet · information · itemized information · whole story · info · lowdown · score · dope · gen
> _*law
> the truth about events as opposed to interpretation.*_
> "there was a question of fact as to whether they had received the letter"
> 
> ###
> 
> *rant*
> [rant]
> VERB
> rants (third person present) · ranted (past tense) · ranted (past participle) · ranting (present participle)
> 
> *speak or shout at length in a wild, impassioned way.*
> "she was still ranting on about the unfairness of it all"
> synonyms:
> hold forth · go on and on · deliver a tirade · rant and rave · fulminate · sound off · spout · pontificate · trumpet · bluster · declaim · shout · yell · roar · bellow · mouth off · vociferate
> NOUN
> rants (plural noun)
> 
> *a spell of ranting; a tirade.*
> "his rants against organized religion"
> synonyms:
> tirade · harangue · diatribe · broadside · verbal onslaught · philippic
> Don't blame me if you don't like the FACTS.  That sounds like a personal problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct in some cases, but woefully misinformed in others.  With rare exception the reason why black populations are in such poor condition is because of their black leaders.
> 
> In my years working in Africa it was very apparent that the ruling class wanted to keep the citizens uneducated.  I trained many locals because I had to.  Invariably the ruling class got mad at me for doing so.  In one case I took my entire crew, and their families with me when the job was finished.  Fortunately Botswana welcomed them in.
> 
> One of the reasons why I like Botswana as much as I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total crock of shit...Whites have lowered the prevalence of disease, and provided cures, educated as to the methods of sanitation, and increased its prevalence, lowered illiteracy rates exponentially and nearly eradicated “starvation” through outright feeding these fuckers, and showing them how to provide for themselves. If they lack in any of these regards; that falls fully on them, and their inability to maintain such social comforts. And that inability always points squarely back to their mean IQ being rock bottom amongst the human races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
Click to expand...







How do you know?  That is merely a theory.

New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.

However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really believe "blacks" haven't evolved at all since homo sapiens climbed down from the trees?
Click to expand...

Mutations that are recessive are not "evolution". Matter of fact they would be consider devolution as they would cause an extinction event if allowed to become the majority.


----------



## Meathead

impuretrash said:


> Do you really believe "blacks" haven't evolved at all since homo sapiens climbed down from the trees?


Not that much.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
Click to expand...

No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
Click to expand...

..thank you...with birth rates very low and survival of adults very low [ babies/children less ] /etc, it would make sense that there were more than one place of mankind's birth.....to populate the world/etc, there would've have to have been a lot more than one area involved


----------



## Paul Essien

impuretrash said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really believe "blacks" haven't evolved at all since homo sapiens climbed down from the trees?
Click to expand...

Without blk ppl. There wood b no white ppl.

You put all the ppl on the planet into a pot and mix them up. A blk person would pop out.


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..thank you...with birth rates very low and survival of adults very low [ babies/children less ] /etc, it would make sense that there were more than one place of mankind's birth.....to populate the world/etc, there would've have to have been a lot more than one area involved
Click to expand...

Why would it make sense? There have been species that have gone extinct before.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were black???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. The first humans to walk the earth were blk. Without blk ppl. You would not exist.
Click to expand...

you were there?
....and they didn't advance...they were not ''go getters''....they stayed in Africa and their intelligence/culture/etc didn't advance...it's like today's entrepreneurs/go getters = they advance--they want something better.....
...the ''first humans'' stayed with the ''first human'' culture of hunter-gatherers--very inefficient for advancement/for advancing intelligence/etc because of LACK OF FOOD!!


you mean the first humans like these??  that's RACIST


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is *white* culture?
> 
> 
> 
> It is our culture. It is the world today. To see other cultures, you have to watch the National Geographic channel.
Click to expand...

 Be specific. Besides pig wrestling what is white culture?


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really believe "blacks" haven't evolved at all since homo sapiens climbed down from the trees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without blk ppl. There wood b no white ppl.
> 
> You put all the ppl on the planet into a pot and mix them up. A blk person would pop out.
Click to expand...

..how come they didn't advance?? they stayed in the stone age while the whites advanced.....??,,if they were first--they should've been ahead


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were black???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. The first humans to walk the earth were blk. Without blk ppl. You would not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you were there?
> ....and they didn't advance...they were not ''go getters''....they stayed in Africa and their intelligence/culture/etc didn't advance...it's like today's entrepreneurs/go getters = they advance--they want something better.....
> ...the ''first humans'' stayed with the ''first human'' culture of hunter-gatherers--very inefficient for advancement/for advancing intelligence/etc because of LACK OF FOOD!!
> 
> 
> you mean the first humans like these??  that's RACIST
Click to expand...

Thats not a human dummy. Thats a proto human.  Why is it always the dumbest white people that claim white people are smart?


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really believe "blacks" haven't evolved at all since homo sapiens climbed down from the trees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without blk ppl. There wood b no white ppl.
> 
> You put all the ppl on the planet into a pot and mix them up. A blk person would pop out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..how come they didn't advance?? they stayed in the stone age while the whites advanced.....??,,if they were first--they should've been ahead
Click to expand...

They did advance. Why do you think you exist now? Why do you use the knowledge of those Africans to this very day?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.
Click to expand...





And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
Click to expand...

They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really believe "blacks" haven't evolved at all since homo sapiens climbed down from the trees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without blk ppl. There wood b no white ppl.
> 
> You put all the ppl on the planet into a pot and mix them up. A blk person would pop out.
Click to expand...





Unknown,  and currently unknowable.  And no, you mix up all the people on Earth and an Asian is closer to what you would get.

Regardless of that, though, you still haven't answered my question.   Are blacks superior to whites?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
Click to expand...






No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

fncceo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black MUSLIMS exist. There can be no such thing as a black "Arab."
> 
> 
> 
> There can and there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, because Islam is a religion they can adopt. "Arab" is a RACE. Africans are not Arab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, quite a few Africans are Arabs.  Arab migration into Northern Africa dates back thousands of years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cousin married an Egyptian.  He is not black in any way shape, or form.  Neither were all of the natives I saw when I visited there during the Gulf War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patterns of migration are complex.  When a population from one place moves to another, sometimes they replace just schtup them until it's all mixed up.  When North American was first colonized by Europeans, British settlers killed or displaced the native population (admittedly, European diseases did most of the dirty work).  Spanish and French settlers mixed genetically (a nice way to say screwed) the local populations and created an amalgam of Native America and Europeans.
> 
> When Arabs migrated into Northern Africa, about 3500 BCE, they did a bit of both.  They displaced some populations, mixed with others.  Genetically, ancient Egyptians were a mixture of both Middle Eastern and Sub Saharan peoples (according to DNA studies of mummified remains.
> 
> This shows up in Modern Egyptians making them more closely related genetically to Middle Easterner than Black Africans.  But, genetically, they retain parts of both.
> 
> The same pattern of displacement and combination happened in the Indian Subcontinent.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your long winded explanation of why I was correct.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
Click to expand...

No we didnt descend from monkeys. Show me one scientist who would back you on that claim who isnt a complete failure.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
Click to expand...

Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically. 

I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.

The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity. 

So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.

 Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race. 

Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.

White folks are the real numerical minority in the world. 

*Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*

And are indubitably uneasy about it. 

They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy. 

The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.

The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people

Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.


----------



## Vastator

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ranting. That's just your attempt at trying to come across as the neutral sober minded one. And notice the difference the way I debate.
> 
> I attack your message, not the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the place is a wreck. Thanks white people! Slave traders ruined the morality of the rulers and then just wrecked the place with a huge slave trade and later ruthless colonialism... The corrupt rulers these days do it for the money so many places. You're right the place is a mess. And nobody is doing much to help them. Many thanks to the GOP for the 2008 World economic meltdown. If you're wondering why there are so many blacks coming to Libya on the way to Europe.... Not everybody had 8 trillion dollars to avert the worst like the EU and the United States under Obama. Thank God at least the Democrats got in immediately and did not allow the Republicans almost 4 years to do their usual nothing for the regular people after they wrecked the world economy like 1929.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have improved it only in comparison to the absolute wreck they left behind as colonialists. Brainwashed functional racist Idiot. Google sub-Saharan African empires and learn something for a change dip s***....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
Click to expand...

Except that only sub saharan Africans lack a neanderthal, or denisovan component like all remaing homo species have. 
New fossils suggest human ancestors evolved in Europe, not Africa


----------



## Tommy Tainant

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....plain and simple--sub-Saharan Africa was and still is far behind the white countries --this is undeniable
> not hate--but fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original civilizations that gave birth to 'white culture' were African and Middle Eastern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes--I know that ---anyone who does any reading of world history/evolution/etc knows that
> 
> and your point is???!!
> sub-Sahara Africa was and still is far behind the white regions --UNDENIABLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the place was absolutely ruined by white slave traders and colonialists, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1800:
> View attachment 288977
> 1970:
Click to expand...

I hate to point out an obvious fail to a superior being but you do know that cameras didnt come into use for at least 30 years after your original pic. I suspect that it is a fake picture and that you have been lied to.


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
Click to expand...

hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope?? 
..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that only sub saharan Africans lack a neanderthal, or denisovan component like all remaing homo species have.
> New fossils suggest human ancestors evolved in Europe, not Africa
Click to expand...

You sound like an idiot. DNA is way more accurate of a determining tool than fossils. Fossils are subject to interpretation. (See Piltdown Man).  White people have been desperately seeking a homo sapiens in europe prior to Africa. You wont find it. DNA traces back to Afria.


----------



## impuretrash

Paul Essien said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really believe "blacks" haven't evolved at all since homo sapiens climbed down from the trees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without blk ppl. There wood b no white ppl.
> 
> You put all the ppl on the planet into a pot and mix them up. A blk person would pop out.
Click to expand...


Nah, more likely you'd get something like this:


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> 
> 
> No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we didnt descend from monkeys. Show me one scientist who would back you on that claim who isnt a complete failure.
Click to expand...





Pretty much the entire paleontological world.  First came the monkeys, and then somewhere along the way we branched off from them.  We still have vestigial tails, dude.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we didnt descend from monkeys. Show me one scientist who would back you on that claim who isnt a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the entire paleontological world.  First came the monkeys, and then somewhere along the way we branched off from them.  We still have vestigial tails, dude.
Click to expand...

So which monkey was it? Can you share the name and DNA study that proves which monkey we descended from?


----------



## harmonica

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....plain and simple--sub-Saharan Africa was and still is far behind the white countries --this is undeniable
> not hate--but fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original civilizations that gave birth to 'white culture' were African and Middle Eastern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes--I know that ---anyone who does any reading of world history/evolution/etc knows that
> 
> and your point is???!!
> sub-Sahara Africa was and still is far behind the white regions --UNDENIABLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the place was absolutely ruined by white slave traders and colonialists, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1800:
> View attachment 288977
> 1970:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to point out an obvious fail to a superior being but you do know that cameras didnt come into use for at least 30 years after your original pic. I suspect that it is a fake picture and that you have been lied to.
Click to expand...

hahahhahahahahh--you just proved yourself a dumbass!!!!!!
JESUSFCHRIST!!!!!!!!
maybe it's a replica or one built after 1800 in the same tradition/etc !!!!!!!!!!!
DUH!!! 
....





> Thatched houses in a Buboque Island village in the Bijagos Islands. Although cities display colonial architecture, villages feature these more traditional dwellings.
> 
> Read more: Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage


Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
Click to expand...






You really believe that crap?  There are plenty of kids who look white who come from mixed race marriages.  Asians mixing with anyone else though, and they universally have Asian traits.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we didnt descend from monkeys. Show me one scientist who would back you on that claim who isnt a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the entire paleontological world.  First came the monkeys, and then somewhere along the way we branched off from them.  We still have vestigial tails, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which monkey was it? Can you share the name and DNA study that proves which monkey we descended from?
Click to expand...






No one knows, but the fact we have tails proves it.  Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> 
> 
> No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
Click to expand...

Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.

Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that only sub saharan Africans lack a neanderthal, or denisovan component like all remaing homo species have.
> New fossils suggest human ancestors evolved in Europe, not Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot. DNA is way more accurate of a determining tool than fossils. Fossils are subject to interpretation. (See Piltdown Man).  White people have been desperately seeking a homo sapiens in europe prior to Africa. You wont find it. DNA traces back to Afria.
Click to expand...

And DNA proves that only SubSaharan negros lack the additional neanderthal, and denisovan components that comprise the dominant remaining sub species of homosapiens. Negros are antiquated remnants of humanity's past. And even the best, and brightest amongst you owe your success to the addition of our influence. Not the other way around. That's why negros desperately want acceptance into the "culture" of others. And not the other way around...


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
Click to expand...





More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we didnt descend from monkeys. Show me one scientist who would back you on that claim who isnt a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the entire paleontological world.  First came the monkeys, and then somewhere along the way we branched off from them.  We still have vestigial tails, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So which monkey was it? Can you share the name and DNA study that proves which monkey we descended from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one knows, but the fact we have tails proves it.  Sorry to burst your bubble.
Click to expand...

Tails?  Why not claim we descended from horses? They have tails.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that only sub saharan Africans lack a neanderthal, or denisovan component like all remaing homo species have.
> New fossils suggest human ancestors evolved in Europe, not Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot. DNA is way more accurate of a determining tool than fossils. Fossils are subject to interpretation. (See Piltdown Man).  White people have been desperately seeking a homo sapiens in europe prior to Africa. You wont find it. DNA traces back to Afria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And DNA proves that only SubSaharan negros lack the additional neanderthal, and denisovan components that comprise the dominant remaining sub species of homosapiens. Negros are antiquated remnants of humanity's past. And even the best, and brightest amongst you owe you success to tbe addition of our influence.
Click to expand...

So your claim is that interbreeding with a failed species made you _*better*_?   

Come on now. Give me a break. If Blacks had not developed civilization first mankind would still be living in caves.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really believe that crap?  There are plenty of kids who look white who come from mixed race marriages.  Asians mixing with anyone else though, and they universally have Asian traits.
Click to expand...

What? Meghan markle is one of the lightest skinned blk women u could find. She still gets the blk treatment. But when n asian is mixing blk you still get black.

Eg tiger woods. Tyson beckford. Ne yo etc


----------



## IM2

Racists are funny. Light brown blacks exist, but hey we can't give blacks credit for anything. Arabs have to not be black and we whites say only blacks lived below the sahara so we whites have decided that the only development in Africa was above the sahara because only lighter people lived there according to us whites. We whites decided the Egypt was the only advanced civilization there and we whites also decided that although Egypt was in Africa, Egyptians just had to be white.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Racists are funny. Light brown blacks exist, but hey we can't give blacks credit for anything. Arabs have to not be black and we say only blacks lived below the sahara so we have decided that the only development in Africa was above the sahara because only lighter people lived there according to us. We decided the Egypt was the only advanced civilization there and we also decided that although Egypt was in Africa, Egyptians just had to be white.


The problem with that lie was that Nubia existed. To this day it fucks with the white racists heads that Ta Seti actually gave birth to Egyptian civilization.  Kind of kills the sub-saharan argument.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really believe that crap?  There are plenty of kids who look white who come from mixed race marriages.  Asians mixing with anyone else though, and they universally have Asian traits.
Click to expand...

What Asian traits are you talking about? Asians dont have a trait that doesnt already exist on the African continent.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really believe that crap?  There are plenty of kids who look white who come from mixed race marriages.  Asians mixing with anyone else though, and they universally have Asian traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Asian traits are you talking about? Asians dont have a trait that doesnt already exist on the African continent.
Click to expand...


microdick


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really believe that crap?  There are plenty of kids who look white who come from mixed race marriages.  Asians mixing with anyone else though, and they universally have Asian traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Asian traits are you talking about? Asians dont have a trait that doesnt already exist on the African continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> microdick
Click to expand...

Micro dick is not a trait. You have a micro dick and youre white.


----------



## Paul Essien

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that only sub saharan Africans lack a neanderthal, or denisovan component like all remaing homo species have.
> New fossils suggest human ancestors evolved in Europe, not Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot. DNA is way more accurate of a determining tool than fossils. Fossils are subject to interpretation. (See Piltdown Man).  White people have been desperately seeking a homo sapiens in europe prior to Africa. You wont find it. DNA traces back to Afria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And DNA proves that only SubSaharan negros lack the additional neanderthal, and denisovan components that comprise the dominant remaining sub species of homosapiens. Negros are antiquated remnants of humanity's past. And even the best, and brightest amongst you owe your success to the addition of our influence. Not the other way around. That's why negros desperately want acceptance into the "culture" of others. And not the other way around...
Click to expand...

What the fuck are you talking about?

There is only one human species (Homo Sapiens)

But - *NO* - we are not all the same.

Yeah - There are persistent and real genetic differences that cluster within racial groups, and more so than many have believed.

Yet these differences still fall far short of indicating sub-speciation, which is the normal standard used by biologists to indicate different “races” or breeds of a larger species.

DNA studies do not indicate that separate classifiable subspecies (races) exist within modern humans. 

While different genes for physical traits such as skin and hair colour can be identified between individuals, no consistent patterns of genes across the human genome exist to distinguish one race from another.

It has never been a case of there not being differences between the way human beings look. 

The trouble is in the imprecise taxonomy. How do you define a “race” and might there not be other equally valid ways of dividing humans into taxonomical groupings ?

Many scientists worked hard (REAL HARD) on finding working definition of race as a biological fact. They all failed. 

They all failed not because genetic differences can’t be observed between various humans (after all, if there weren’t mDNA differences, we wouldn’t know much about human maternal ancestry).

They all failed because genetic differences do not support social races, races that divide people into (pardon my words) “black”, “white”, “yellow” and “red”.

The only living subspecies of the species Homo sapiens is Homo sapiens sapiens. That is current scientific knowledge. And it is very likely to remain the only one, unless Sasquatch or the Yeti decide to walk into a science lab for a DNA test one day.

There is a reason why blood transfusions and bone marrow transplants work. This is why a “black ” persons blood can save an white Irishman’s life with a transfusion and vice versa Some blood types have an affinity for certain groups of people…but the genes are the same.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that only sub saharan Africans lack a neanderthal, or denisovan component like all remaing homo species have.
> New fossils suggest human ancestors evolved in Europe, not Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot. DNA is way more accurate of a determining tool than fossils. Fossils are subject to interpretation. (See Piltdown Man).  White people have been desperately seeking a homo sapiens in europe prior to Africa. You wont find it. DNA traces back to Afria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And DNA proves that only SubSaharan negros lack the additional neanderthal, and denisovan components that comprise the dominant remaining sub species of homosapiens. Negros are antiquated remnants of humanity's past. And even the best, and brightest amongst you owe you success to tbe addition of our influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your claim is that interbreeding with a failed species made you _*better*_?
> 
> Come on now. Give me a break. If Blacks had not developed civilization first mankind would still be living in caves.
Click to expand...

Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
Click to expand...

..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
..here is a perfect example:
the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:

Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
the blacks are/were much more horrific 

WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....plain and simple--sub-Saharan Africa was and still is far behind the white countries --this is undeniable
> not hate--but fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original civilizations that gave birth to 'white culture' were African and Middle Eastern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes--I know that ---anyone who does any reading of world history/evolution/etc knows that
> 
> and your point is???!!
> sub-Sahara Africa was and still is far behind the white regions --UNDENIABLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the place was absolutely ruined by white slave traders and colonialists, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1800:
> View attachment 288977
> 1970:
Click to expand...

Looks kind of like your house....


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> 
> 
> Except that only sub saharan Africans lack a neanderthal, or denisovan component like all remaing homo species have.
> New fossils suggest human ancestors evolved in Europe, not Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like an idiot. DNA is way more accurate of a determining tool than fossils. Fossils are subject to interpretation. (See Piltdown Man).  White people have been desperately seeking a homo sapiens in europe prior to Africa. You wont find it. DNA traces back to Afria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And DNA proves that only SubSaharan negros lack the additional neanderthal, and denisovan components that comprise the dominant remaining sub species of homosapiens. Negros are antiquated remnants of humanity's past. And even the best, and brightest amongst you owe you success to tbe addition of our influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your claim is that interbreeding with a failed species made you _*better*_?
> 
> Come on now. Give me a break. If Blacks had not developed civilization first mankind would still be living in caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.
Click to expand...

Yes failed in as extinct. The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original civilizations that gave birth to 'white culture' were African and Middle Eastern.
> 
> 
> 
> yes--I know that ---anyone who does any reading of world history/evolution/etc knows that
> 
> and your point is???!!
> sub-Sahara Africa was and still is far behind the white regions --UNDENIABLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the place was absolutely ruined by white slave traders and colonialists, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1800:
> View attachment 288977
> 1970:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to point out an obvious fail to a superior being but you do know that cameras didnt come into use for at least 30 years after your original pic. I suspect that it is a fake picture and that you have been lied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahahahh--you just proved yourself a dumbass!!!!!!
> JESUSFCHRIST!!!!!!!!
> maybe it's a replica or one built after 1800 in the same tradition/etc !!!!!!!!!!!
> DUH!!!
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thatched houses in a Buboque Island village in the Bijagos Islands. Although cities display colonial architecture, villages feature these more traditional dwellings.
> 
> Read more: Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage
Click to expand...

That is a huge disappointment. I thought you were using your superior powers.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that only sub saharan Africans lack a neanderthal, or denisovan component like all remaing homo species have.
> New fossils suggest human ancestors evolved in Europe, not Africa
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like an idiot. DNA is way more accurate of a determining tool than fossils. Fossils are subject to interpretation. (See Piltdown Man).  White people have been desperately seeking a homo sapiens in europe prior to Africa. You wont find it. DNA traces back to Afria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And DNA proves that only SubSaharan negros lack the additional neanderthal, and denisovan components that comprise the dominant remaining sub species of homosapiens. Negros are antiquated remnants of humanity's past. And even the best, and brightest amongst you owe you success to tbe addition of our influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your claim is that interbreeding with a failed species made you _*better*_?
> 
> Come on now. Give me a break. If Blacks had not developed civilization first mankind would still be living in caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
Click to expand...

Woulda, shoulda, coulda...


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists are funny. Light brown blacks exist, but hey we can't give blacks credit for anything. Arabs have to not be black and we say only blacks lived below the sahara so we have decided that the only development in Africa was above the sahara because only lighter people lived there according to us. We decided the Egypt was the only advanced civilization there and we also decided that although Egypt was in Africa, Egyptians just had to be white.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that lie was that Nubia existed. To this day it fucks with the white racists heads that Ta Seti actually gave birth to Egyptian civilization.  Kind of kills the sub-saharan argument.
Click to expand...

Yes it does, but you got dumbasses who want to argue regardless of what facts get put in their faces.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> 
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really believe that crap?  There are plenty of kids who look white who come from mixed race marriages.  Asians mixing with anyone else though, and they universally have Asian traits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Asian traits are you talking about? Asians dont have a trait that doesnt already exist on the African continent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> microdick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Micro dick is not a trait. You have a micro dick and youre white.
Click to expand...


I have to carry mine around in a wheelbarrow thank you very much.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like an idiot. DNA is way more accurate of a determining tool than fossils. Fossils are subject to interpretation. (See Piltdown Man).  White people have been desperately seeking a homo sapiens in europe prior to Africa. You wont find it. DNA traces back to Afria.
> 
> 
> 
> And DNA proves that only SubSaharan negros lack the additional neanderthal, and denisovan components that comprise the dominant remaining sub species of homosapiens. Negros are antiquated remnants of humanity's past. And even the best, and brightest amongst you owe you success to tbe addition of our influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your claim is that interbreeding with a failed species made you _*better*_?
> 
> Come on now. Give me a break. If Blacks had not developed civilization first mankind would still be living in caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
Click to expand...

Its inevitable you will disappear. Somewhere down the line your descendants will mix with a Black person and be brought back into the true homo sapiens sapiens group.


----------



## harmonica

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes--I know that ---anyone who does any reading of world history/evolution/etc knows that
> 
> and your point is???!!
> sub-Sahara Africa was and still is far behind the white regions --UNDENIABLE
> 
> 
> 
> After the place was absolutely ruined by white slave traders and colonialists, dingbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1800:
> View attachment 288977
> 1970:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to point out an obvious fail to a superior being but you do know that cameras didnt come into use for at least 30 years after your original pic. I suspect that it is a fake picture and that you have been lied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahahahh--you just proved yourself a dumbass!!!!!!
> JESUSFCHRIST!!!!!!!!
> maybe it's a replica or one built after 1800 in the same tradition/etc !!!!!!!!!!!
> DUH!!!
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thatched houses in a Buboque Island village in the Bijagos Islands. Although cities display colonial architecture, villages feature these more traditional dwellings.
> 
> Read more: Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a huge disappointment. I thought you were using your superior powers.
Click to expand...

the Africans had this:





while the whites had this:


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists are funny. Light brown blacks exist, but hey we can't give blacks credit for anything. Arabs have to not be black and we say only blacks lived below the sahara so we have decided that the only development in Africa was above the sahara because only lighter people lived there according to us. We decided the Egypt was the only advanced civilization there and we also decided that although Egypt was in Africa, Egyptians just had to be white.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with that lie was that Nubia existed. To this day it fucks with the white racists heads that Ta Seti actually gave birth to Egyptian civilization.  Kind of kills the sub-saharan argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does, but you got dumbasses who want to argue regardless of what facts get put in their faces.
Click to expand...

Let them argue. It makes me laugh to see them argue with facts. It proves my theory that much more that whites suffer from a genetic inferiority complex.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
Click to expand...

He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the place was absolutely ruined by white slave traders and colonialists, dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 1800:
> View attachment 288977
> 1970:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to point out an obvious fail to a superior being but you do know that cameras didnt come into use for at least 30 years after your original pic. I suspect that it is a fake picture and that you have been lied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahahahh--you just proved yourself a dumbass!!!!!!
> JESUSFCHRIST!!!!!!!!
> maybe it's a replica or one built after 1800 in the same tradition/etc !!!!!!!!!!!
> DUH!!!
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thatched houses in a Buboque Island village in the Bijagos Islands. Although cities display colonial architecture, villages feature these more traditional dwellings.
> 
> Read more: Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a huge disappointment. I thought you were using your superior powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Africans had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while the whites had this:
Click to expand...

We actually had both before whites were sentient.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
Click to expand...

....problem is most whites countries are a lot better than most of the sub-Saharan [sorry! ] countries 
--you CAN'T do the ''same'' 
shithole--literally


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like an idiot. DNA is way more accurate of a determining tool than fossils. Fossils are subject to interpretation. (See Piltdown Man).  White people have been desperately seeking a homo sapiens in europe prior to Africa. You wont find it. DNA traces back to Afria.
> 
> 
> 
> And DNA proves that only SubSaharan negros lack the additional neanderthal, and denisovan components that comprise the dominant remaining sub species of homosapiens. Negros are antiquated remnants of humanity's past. And even the best, and brightest amongst you owe you success to tbe addition of our influence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your claim is that interbreeding with a failed species made you _*better*_?
> 
> Come on now. Give me a break. If Blacks had not developed civilization first mankind would still be living in caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
Click to expand...


Just be grateful to blacks because we saved your ancestors.


----------



## impuretrash

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....problem is most whites countries are a lot better than most of the sub-Saharan [sorry! ] countries
> --you CAN'T do the ''same''
> shithole--literally
Click to expand...


Most? More like _all_.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
Click to expand...

Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?

Do you really want to go there ?


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And DNA proves that only SubSaharan negros lack the additional neanderthal, and denisovan components that comprise the dominant remaining sub species of homosapiens. Negros are antiquated remnants of humanity's past. And even the best, and brightest amongst you owe you success to tbe addition of our influence.
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim is that interbreeding with a failed species made you _*better*_?
> 
> Come on now. Give me a break. If Blacks had not developed civilization first mankind would still be living in caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its inevitable you will disappear. Somewhere down the line your descendants will mix with a Black person and be brought back into the true homo sapiens sapiens group.
Click to expand...

Not in the US. Wete you're shy ridized type gets whiter with each generation. Similar to the hybridization that borne you... Lol! You're more than"whiteboy", than the whites are negro... on this continent...  your kinds days are finitely numbered. That ship sailed long ago.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
Click to expand...


Don't forget about his brother Hitler.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And DNA proves that only SubSaharan negros lack the additional neanderthal, and denisovan components that comprise the dominant remaining sub species of homosapiens. Negros are antiquated remnants of humanity's past. And even the best, and brightest amongst you owe you success to tbe addition of our influence.
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim is that interbreeding with a failed species made you _*better*_?
> 
> Come on now. Give me a break. If Blacks had not developed civilization first mankind would still be living in caves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be grateful to blacks because we saved your ancestors.
Click to expand...

So did our horses, cows, and dogs. And dont think for a second we dont recognize the utility of those who seved us well...


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim is that interbreeding with a failed species made you _*better*_?
> 
> Come on now. Give me a break. If Blacks had not developed civilization first mankind would still be living in caves.
> 
> 
> 
> Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its inevitable you will disappear. Somewhere down the line your descendants will mix with a Black person and be brought back into the true homo sapiens sapiens group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in the US. Wete you're shy ridized type gets whiter with each generation. Similar to the hybridization that borne you... Lol! You're more than"whiteboy", than the whites are negro... on this continent...  your kinds days are finitely numbered. That ship sailed long ago.
Click to expand...

Heres the rub though. We can absorb you because our genes are dominant. Yours are recessive. So even in the US you would cease to be white while we would still be Black. Thats assuming we build a wall around the US of course.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim is that interbreeding with a failed species made you _*better*_?
> 
> Come on now. Give me a break. If Blacks had not developed civilization first mankind would still be living in caves.
> 
> 
> 
> Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be grateful to blacks because we saved your ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did our horses, cows, and dogs. And dont think for a second we dont recognize the utility of those who seved us well...
Click to expand...

No. Only Blacks saved your ancestors. Your animals did nothing for your appalling ignorance and fear of taking baths.  I know you enjoyed living with them in your houses but they were not going to be able to save you from extinction.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your claim is that interbreeding with a failed species made you _*better*_?
> 
> Come on now. Give me a break. If Blacks had not developed civilization first mankind would still be living in caves.
> 
> 
> 
> Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be grateful to blacks because we saved your ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did our horses, cows, and dogs. And dont think for a second we dont recognize the utility of those who seved us well...
Click to expand...


No, that's not how it works. Blacks saved your ancestors from eating rats in Europe son.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.
> 
> 
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be grateful to blacks because we saved your ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did our horses, cows, and dogs. And dont think for a second we dont recognize the utility of those who seved us well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's not how it works. Blacks saved your ancestors from eating rats in Europe son.
Click to expand...

Even better. We reeducated them. Their concept of justice was to throw the accused in the fire. If the accused died from being burned then they were guilty.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just be grateful to blacks because we saved your ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did our horses, cows, and dogs. And dont think for a second we dont recognize the utility of those who seved us well...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's not how it works. Blacks saved your ancestors from eating rats in Europe son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even better. We reeducated them. Their concept of justice was to throw the accused in the fire. If the accused died from being burned then they were guilty.
Click to expand...

True.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Failed? Lol! The merger put your kind in chains; and relegated the purebloods of your past to mere anecdotal references of humanity's past.
> 
> 
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its inevitable you will disappear. Somewhere down the line your descendants will mix with a Black person and be brought back into the true homo sapiens sapiens group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in the US. Wete you're shy ridized type gets whiter with each generation. Similar to the hybridization that borne you... Lol! You're more than"whiteboy", than the whites are negro... on this continent...  your kinds days are finitely numbered. That ship sailed long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the rub though. We can absorb you because our genes are dominant. Yours are recessive. So even in the US you would cease to be white while we would still be Black. Thats assuming we build a wall around the US of course.
Click to expand...

Your hybrids are overwhelmingly deemed black because whites overwhelmingly wont tolerate even a whiff of negro. Not because white culture is shunned by negros.


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
Click to expand...

500,000 in 3 months!!!
the whites had the advanced technology--
please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous


----------



## Paul Essien

Markle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to prove anything.  I simply posted facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted facts ? Facts can be skewed without context. It's fact that more people die in Cars than are killed by Crocodiles.
> 
> So are cars more dangerous than Crocs ? Well according to the facts they are right ? No. Because I have not given it any context.
> 
> But that's why it's easy to silence all of you guys who are always trying to prove that blk ppl are stupid. (_Something which was said before IQ may I add)_
> 
> They always back down when its get's to the doing part. But this IQ is supposed to get black ppl angry and then we run along and go and google a load of IQ rebutalls.
> 
> So I just say "Yes I am intellectually inferior. Now what ?" "You're correct. Now what ?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I presented facts, all relevant to what I posted and the FACTS I provided were in context, they included the entire study.
> 
> You posted...poorly constructed sentences devoid of punctuation or even spelling.  I did not only post facts about IQ but also the results of SAT and ACT standardized tests along with a link.
> 
> If you don't like the FACTS I posted, prove they are wrong, show us reliable sources with working links proving the FACTS I posted are false.  You know you cannot do that so, typical of the far-left...you attack me.  Why?
Click to expand...

Another thing I wanna know is how come race and IQ is never used within races ?

White people are less genetically diverse than Blacks.

They have genetic variance between say scandinavians and germans or Anglo Saxons and Spaniards but why aren't those genetic differences  linked to intelligence.

If there is enough genetic difference for whites to have different hair colour, eye colour and different average height, then why not intelligence?

Why dont you ever want to theorize on which group of White people are the dumbest ?

Or is that only used for talking about blks ?

Or don’t want to face the idea that you might belong to the dumbest group of White people in your little hierarchy.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its inevitable you will disappear. Somewhere down the line your descendants will mix with a Black person and be brought back into the true homo sapiens sapiens group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in the US. Wete you're shy ridized type gets whiter with each generation. Similar to the hybridization that borne you... Lol! You're more than"whiteboy", than the whites are negro... on this continent...  your kinds days are finitely numbered. That ship sailed long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the rub though. We can absorb you because our genes are dominant. Yours are recessive. So even in the US you would cease to be white while we would still be Black. Thats assuming we build a wall around the US of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hybrids are overwhelmingly deemed black because whites overwhelmingly wont tolerate even a whiff of negro. Not because white culture is shunned by negros.
Click to expand...

White women tolerate Black guys everyday of the week and twice on Sunday. Again your issue is one of a genetic inferiority complex and the fact that Blacks can have all skin colors and you are limited to the only recessive one.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The merger didnt do that. Blacks coming to europe and educating whites did that. Africans should have left you to die out in europe due to inbreeding and appalling ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its inevitable you will disappear. Somewhere down the line your descendants will mix with a Black person and be brought back into the true homo sapiens sapiens group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in the US. Wete you're shy ridized type gets whiter with each generation. Similar to the hybridization that borne you... Lol! You're more than"whiteboy", than the whites are negro... on this continent...  your kinds days are finitely numbered. That ship sailed long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the rub though. We can absorb you because our genes are dominant. Yours are recessive. So even in the US you would cease to be white while we would still be Black. Thats assuming we build a wall around the US of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hybrids are overwhelmingly deemed black because whites overwhelmingly wont tolerate even a whiff of negro. Not because white culture is shunned by negros.
Click to expand...

Yeah right. That's why you copy us to the extent of frying your skin and dying of skin cancer.


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500,000 in 3 months!!!
> the whites had the advanced technology--
> please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous
Click to expand...

Worse is a bullshit term. Thats a value judgement. We can look at the numbers and see how many people whites have killed. At some point it gets tedious even going through the effort to look at other races because whites are by far the leaders in killing other humans.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500,000 in 3 months!!!
> the whites had the advanced technology--
> please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous
Click to expand...

Are you saying blk ppl have been more violent than whites have been over the past 300 years?


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the place was absolutely ruined by white slave traders and colonialists, dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 1800:
> View attachment 288977
> 1970:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to point out an obvious fail to a superior being but you do know that cameras didnt come into use for at least 30 years after your original pic. I suspect that it is a fake picture and that you have been lied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahahahh--you just proved yourself a dumbass!!!!!!
> JESUSFCHRIST!!!!!!!!
> maybe it's a replica or one built after 1800 in the same tradition/etc !!!!!!!!!!!
> DUH!!!
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thatched houses in a Buboque Island village in the Bijagos Islands. Although cities display colonial architecture, villages feature these more traditional dwellings.
> 
> Read more: Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a huge disappointment. I thought you were using your superior powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Africans had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while the whites had this:
Click to expand...

So did Asians and South Americans. Something about jungles.... Meanwhile they had much better ships before the whites destroyed the place....


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500,000 in 3 months!!!
> the whites had the advanced technology--
> please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying blk ppl have been more violent than whites have been over the past 300 years?
Click to expand...

in the US--yes-per capita --undeniable
...blacks were/are just as violent in the world --stop the stupid shit and wasting our time


----------



## IM2

IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.

IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is *white* culture?
> 
> 
> 
> It is our culture. It is the world today. To see other cultures, you have to watch the National Geographic channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be specific. Besides pig wrestling what is white culture?
Click to expand...

No. female circumcision,


Paul Essien said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500,000 in 3 months!!!
> the whites had the advanced technology--
> please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying blk ppl have been more violent than whites have been over the past 300 years?
Click to expand...

Relatively, there can be little doubt. In fact, blacks are the most violent race in the world. Prisons are full of violent blacks, the world over,


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500,000 in 3 months!!!
> the whites had the advanced technology--
> please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying blk ppl have been more violent than whites have been over the past 300 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US--yes-per capita --undeniable
> ...blacks were/are just as violent in the world --stop the stupid shit and wasting out time
Click to expand...

This is a great example of white logic.  It makes no sense at all to intelligent people.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
> Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart


world literacy--picture worth a thousand words


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
> Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart


I always wondered how white people thought they could give me an IQ test when Africans are the ones that educated them.  Thats like giving your teacher a midterm exam.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> 
> 
> Its inevitable you will disappear. Somewhere down the line your descendants will mix with a Black person and be brought back into the true homo sapiens sapiens group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in the US. Wete you're shy ridized type gets whiter with each generation. Similar to the hybridization that borne you... Lol! You're more than"whiteboy", than the whites are negro... on this continent...  your kinds days are finitely numbered. That ship sailed long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the rub though. We can absorb you because our genes are dominant. Yours are recessive. So even in the US you would cease to be white while we would still be Black. Thats assuming we build a wall around the US of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hybrids are overwhelmingly deemed black because whites overwhelmingly wont tolerate even a whiff of negro. Not because white culture is shunned by negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women tolerate Black guys everyday of the week and twice on Sunday. Again your issue is one of a genetic inferiority complex and the fact that Blacks can have all skin colors and you are limited to the only recessive one.
Click to expand...

Theres nary a few blacks spreading pure "negro" DNA in the US. And with each successful breeding with a white... The " negro" becomes more dilute. Lol... How white are you, "negro"?


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500,000 in 3 months!!!
> the whites had the advanced technology--
> please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying blk ppl have been more violent than whites have been over the past 300 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US--yes-per capita --undeniable
> ...blacks were/are just as violent in the world --stop the stupid shit and wasting our time
Click to expand...

Just let me be clear on this.

You're saying that blk ppl in America have been more violent than whites have been over the past 400 years ?

Is that what your claiming?


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
> Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart
> 
> 
> 
> world literacy--picture worth a thousand words
Click to expand...

Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write. Has nothing to do with intelligence. How is it youre white and dont even understand white words?


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
> Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart


Yet you can't garner the respect of your assumed contemopraries...  Why is that?
Lemme guess....
Cuz "racism"?
Lol!!!


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is *white* culture?
> 
> 
> 
> It is our culture. It is the world today. To see other cultures, you have to watch the National Geographic channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be specific. Besides pig wrestling what is white culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. female circumcision,
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500,000 in 3 months!!!
> the whites had the advanced technology--
> please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying blk ppl have been more violent than whites have been over the past 300 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relatively, there can be little doubt. In fact, blacks are the most violent race in the world. Prisons are full of violent blacks, the world over,
Click to expand...


Wrong. Whites killed 1 billion people in India alone. We haven't seen any black world wars. Nor have we seen worldwide black colonization of other countries. Get help for your psychosis saltine.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its inevitable you will disappear. Somewhere down the line your descendants will mix with a Black person and be brought back into the true homo sapiens sapiens group.
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the US. Wete you're shy ridized type gets whiter with each generation. Similar to the hybridization that borne you... Lol! You're more than"whiteboy", than the whites are negro... on this continent...  your kinds days are finitely numbered. That ship sailed long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the rub though. We can absorb you because our genes are dominant. Yours are recessive. So even in the US you would cease to be white while we would still be Black. Thats assuming we build a wall around the US of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hybrids are overwhelmingly deemed black because whites overwhelmingly wont tolerate even a whiff of negro. Not because white culture is shunned by negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women tolerate Black guys everyday of the week and twice on Sunday. Again your issue is one of a genetic inferiority complex and the fact that Blacks can have all skin colors and you are limited to the only recessive one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theres nary a few blacks spreading pure "negro" DNA in the US. And with each successful breeding with a white... The " negro" becomes more dilute. Lol... How white are you, "negro"?
Click to expand...

Doesnt matter how few. Your problem is that our genes are dominant and yours are recessive. Our genes beat up your weak genes and make the offspring Black.  I am 3 percent white but then we know Blacks were in Ireland as well so that number goes down even more.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
> Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart
> 
> 
> 
> world literacy--picture worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write.
> Fuckin' shocking. Huh..?/QUOTE]
Click to expand...

"Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write."

Fuckin' shocking. Huh..?


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
> Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't garner the respect of your assumed contemopraries...  Why is that?
> Lemme guess....
> Cuz "racism"?
> Lol!!!
Click to expand...

I get plenty of respect. You don't


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is *white* culture?
> 
> 
> 
> It is our culture. It is the world today. To see other cultures, you have to watch the National Geographic channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be specific. Besides pig wrestling what is white culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. female circumcision,
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500,000 in 3 months!!!
> the whites had the advanced technology--
> please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying blk ppl have been more violent than whites have been over the past 300 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relatively, there can be little doubt. In fact, blacks are the most violent race in the world. Prisons are full of violent blacks, the world over,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Whites killed 1 billion people in India alone. We haven't seen any black world wars. Nor have we seen worldwide black colonization of other countries. Get help for your psychosis saltine.
Click to expand...

blacks have done the same thing--murder/rape/war/genocide/etc


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is *white* culture?
> 
> 
> 
> It is our culture. It is the world today. To see other cultures, you have to watch the National Geographic channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be specific. Besides pig wrestling what is white culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. female circumcision,
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500,000 in 3 months!!!
> the whites had the advanced technology--
> please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying blk ppl have been more violent than whites have been over the past 300 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relatively, there can be little doubt. In fact, blacks are the most violent race in the world. Prisons are full of violent blacks, the world over,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Whites killed 1 billion people in India alone. We haven't seen any black world wars. Nor have we seen worldwide black colonization of other countries. Get help for your psychosis saltine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> blacks have done the same thing--murder/rape/war/genocide/etc
Click to expand...

Whats your point?  That wasnt the question. We asked who had done it more.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
> Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart
> 
> 
> 
> world literacy--picture worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write.
> Fuckin' shocking. Huh..?/QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Not really. Considering that whites were killed that attempted to study advanced math back in europe I would say white ignorance is something to be expected.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
> Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you can't garner the respect of your assumed contemopraries...  Why is that?
> Lemme guess....
> Cuz "racism"?
> Lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get plenty of respect. You don't
Click to expand...

If that were true... You wouldnt have to tell anyone. Nor would you spend so much time at this board begging for it....


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
> Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart
> 
> 
> 
> world literacy--picture worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write.
> Fuckin' shocking. Huh..?/QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Considering that whites were killed that attempted to study advanced math back in europe I would say white ignorance is something to be expected.
Click to expand...

But who cares what a mean 75 IQ negro has to say? Few if any... All one can reliably go by is what one does. And for that, the best we can do is statistics. Or in "holy water" negro terms "per capita"...


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
> Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart
> 
> 
> 
> world literacy--picture worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write.
> Fuckin' shocking. Huh..?/QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Considering that whites were killed that attempted to study advanced math back in europe I would say white ignorance is something to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But who cares what a mean 75 IQ negro has to say? Few if any... All one can reliably go by is what one does. And for that, the best we can do is statistics. Or in "holy water" negro terms "per capita"...
Click to expand...

I wouldnt know because I have never given any validity to IQ scores. To me thats just a white crutch.  How are you going to be white and score my intelligence when my ancestors are the ones that brought your ancestors out of ignorance?  Give me a break. You cant ascend to my level of intellectual functioning simply because you have recessive genes dulling your intelligence.


----------



## Paul Essien

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500,000 in 3 months!!!
> the whites had the advanced technology--
> please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous
Click to expand...

Yeah blks are the most violent we had crowds of hundreds to thousands of blks in the south during the 20th century that watched in amusement as young white men, some no older than 12 years old were beaten, hung and set on fire alive,  over n over again.

Some of them were also guilty of stealing items such as a muffin or a loaf of bread to feed their family. 

Not an isolated incident but one that occurred thousands of times but not recorded by the law or history books.

O sorry, my bad, it was whites who did this

Lets also look at Black racism. 

How can a Black person be racist in America? After 400 years of oppression, 260 years of slavery, 100 years of segregation and apartheid and zero human rights, 400 years of poverty, racism yesterday and today and 2000 hate groups which 90% are white and only 1 % are black. 

But blk ppl are the most violent ? The most hateful  ?

However the facts don’t show that…of the 2000 hate groups less than 1% are based on Black hate towards whites and over 90% are based on whites hating blacks. Go figure.

And remember this.

Black ppl have not done a thing to white ppl.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> world literacy--picture worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write.
> Fuckin' shocking. Huh..?/QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Considering that whites were killed that attempted to study advanced math back in europe I would say white ignorance is something to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But who cares what a mean 75 IQ negro has to say? Few if any... All one can reliably go by is what one does. And for that, the best we can do is statistics. Or in "holy water" negro terms "per capita"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt know because I have never given any validity to IQ scores. To me thats just a white crutch.  How are you going to be white and score my intelligence when my ancestors are the ones that brought your ancestors out of ignorance?  Give me a break. You cant ascend to my level of intellectual functioning simply because you have recessive genes dulling your intelligence.
Click to expand...

That's cute... You thought your perception matters? Tell me all about it when your kind run shit...


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write.
> Fuckin' shocking. Huh..?/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Considering that whites were killed that attempted to study advanced math back in europe I would say white ignorance is something to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But who cares what a mean 75 IQ negro has to say? Few if any... All one can reliably go by is what one does. And for that, the best we can do is statistics. Or in "holy water" negro terms "per capita"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt know because I have never given any validity to IQ scores. To me thats just a white crutch.  How are you going to be white and score my intelligence when my ancestors are the ones that brought your ancestors out of ignorance?  Give me a break. You cant ascend to my level of intellectual functioning simply because you have recessive genes dulling your intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cute... You thought your perception matters? Tell me all about it when your kind run shit...
Click to expand...

Well I know my facts matter. Here you are begging me to educate you about when Blacks ruled the civilized world.


----------



## Paul Essien

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IQ and SAT scores don't prove shit white folks.
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> IQ Scores Not An Accurate Indicator Of Intelligence, Study Shows
> Why a high IQ doesn't mean you're smart
> 
> 
> 
> world literacy--picture worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write.
> Fuckin' shocking. Huh..?/QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Considering that whites were killed that attempted to study advanced math back in europe I would say white ignorance is something to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But who cares what a mean 75 IQ negro has to say? Few if any... All one can reliably go by is what one does. And for that, the best we can do is statistics. Or in "holy water" negro terms "per capita"...
Click to expand...

White people know that Black people can be great scientists, economists, attorneys and anything else.

That is the reason predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, under-staffed with inexperienced teachers, denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment, and put hazardous waste near black schools, cut art and music classes, sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria.

Why go to all that trouble if blk ppl are dumb? Were gonna just fk up anyway ? No ?

They want a social system where Black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity that their only options are flipping burgers or in prison and then white people try to ‘scientifically’ prove that the effects of their own racism are actually due to innate deficiencies of those they’ve praticing there racism on.

Black people can do fine in any pursuit once even a single rusty hole appears in the steel obstacles put in our way


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Considering that whites were killed that attempted to study advanced math back in europe I would say white ignorance is something to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> But who cares what a mean 75 IQ negro has to say? Few if any... All one can reliably go by is what one does. And for that, the best we can do is statistics. Or in "holy water" negro terms "per capita"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt know because I have never given any validity to IQ scores. To me thats just a white crutch.  How are you going to be white and score my intelligence when my ancestors are the ones that brought your ancestors out of ignorance?  Give me a break. You cant ascend to my level of intellectual functioning simply because you have recessive genes dulling your intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cute... You thought your perception matters? Tell me all about it when your kind run shit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know my facts matter. Here you are begging me to educate you about when Blacks ruled the civilized world.
Click to expand...

Quotes..? If it isn't too much trouble... LOl!


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. Considering that whites were killed that attempted to study advanced math back in europe I would say white ignorance is something to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> But who cares what a mean 75 IQ negro has to say? Few if any... All one can reliably go by is what one does. And for that, the best we can do is statistics. Or in "holy water" negro terms "per capita"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldnt know because I have never given any validity to IQ scores. To me thats just a white crutch.  How are you going to be white and score my intelligence when my ancestors are the ones that brought your ancestors out of ignorance?  Give me a break. You cant ascend to my level of intellectual functioning simply because you have recessive genes dulling your intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cute... You thought your perception matters? Tell me all about it when your kind run shit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know my facts matter. Here you are begging me to educate you about when Blacks ruled the civilized world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quotes..? If it isn't too much trouble... LOl!
Click to expand...

Youre white. Of course its too much trouble. 

Its like a 1rst grader asking me to teach them quantum physics. You need to take some classes before you come to me to be fully educated. When you come humbly as a student the teacher will appear.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> But who cares what a mean 75 IQ negro has to say? Few if any... All one can reliably go by is what one does. And for that, the best we can do is statistics. Or in "holy water" negro terms "per capita"...
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt know because I have never given any validity to IQ scores. To me thats just a white crutch.  How are you going to be white and score my intelligence when my ancestors are the ones that brought your ancestors out of ignorance?  Give me a break. You cant ascend to my level of intellectual functioning simply because you have recessive genes dulling your intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's cute... You thought your perception matters? Tell me all about it when your kind run shit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know my facts matter. Here you are begging me to educate you about when Blacks ruled the civilized world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quotes..? If it isn't too much trouble... LOl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white. Of course its too much trouble.
> 
> Its like a 1rst grader asking me to teach them quantum physics. You need to take some classes before you come to me to be fully educated. When you come humbly as a student the teacher will appear.
Click to expand...

If I ever find myself in need of tips on how to twig grubs out of a stump, for a bite to eat... You'll be the first person I contact...


----------



## Asclepias

Paul Essien said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> world literacy--picture worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write.
> Fuckin' shocking. Huh..?/QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Considering that whites were killed that attempted to study advanced math back in europe I would say white ignorance is something to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But who cares what a mean 75 IQ negro has to say? Few if any... All one can reliably go by is what one does. And for that, the best we can do is statistics. Or in "holy water" negro terms "per capita"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people know that Black people can be great scientists, economists, attorneys and anything else.
> 
> That is the reason predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, under-staffed with inexperienced teachers, denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment, and put hazardous waste near black schools, cut art and music classes, sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria.
> 
> Why go to all that trouble if blk ppl are dumb? Were gonna just fk up anyway ? No ?
> 
> They want a social system where Black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity that their only options are flipping burgers or in prison and then white people try to ‘scientifically’ prove that the effects of their own racism are actually due to innate deficiencies of those they’ve praticing there racism on.
> 
> Black people can do fine in any pursuit once even a single rusty hole appears in the steel obstacles put in our way
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt know because I have never given any validity to IQ scores. To me thats just a white crutch.  How are you going to be white and score my intelligence when my ancestors are the ones that brought your ancestors out of ignorance?  Give me a break. You cant ascend to my level of intellectual functioning simply because you have recessive genes dulling your intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> That's cute... You thought your perception matters? Tell me all about it when your kind run shit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know my facts matter. Here you are begging me to educate you about when Blacks ruled the civilized world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quotes..? If it isn't too much trouble... LOl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white. Of course its too much trouble.
> 
> Its like a 1rst grader asking me to teach them quantum physics. You need to take some classes before you come to me to be fully educated. When you come humbly as a student the teacher will appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I ever find myself in need of tips on how to twig grubs out of a stump, for a bite to eat... You'll be the first person I contact...
Click to expand...

Too late. You already asked me to educate you on history. Sorry you dont measure up as a worthy student. Dont be mad.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cute... You thought your perception matters? Tell me all about it when your kind run shit...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know my facts matter. Here you are begging me to educate you about when Blacks ruled the civilized world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quotes..? If it isn't too much trouble... LOl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white. Of course its too much trouble.
> 
> Its like a 1rst grader asking me to teach them quantum physics. You need to take some classes before you come to me to be fully educated. When you come humbly as a student the teacher will appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I ever find myself in need of tips on how to twig grubs out of a stump, for a bite to eat... You'll be the first person I contact...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. You already asked me to educate you on history. Sorry you dont measure up as a worthy student. Dont be mad.
Click to expand...

Quote. Or it never happened...


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know my facts matter. Here you are begging me to educate you about when Blacks ruled the civilized world.
> 
> 
> 
> Quotes..? If it isn't too much trouble... LOl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white. Of course its too much trouble.
> 
> Its like a 1rst grader asking me to teach them quantum physics. You need to take some classes before you come to me to be fully educated. When you come humbly as a student the teacher will appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I ever find myself in need of tips on how to twig grubs out of a stump, for a bite to eat... You'll be the first person I contact...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. You already asked me to educate you on history. Sorry you dont measure up as a worthy student. Dont be mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote. Or it never happened...
Click to expand...

If you say so.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quotes..? If it isn't too much trouble... LOl!
> 
> 
> 
> Youre white. Of course its too much trouble.
> 
> Its like a 1rst grader asking me to teach them quantum physics. You need to take some classes before you come to me to be fully educated. When you come humbly as a student the teacher will appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I ever find myself in need of tips on how to twig grubs out of a stump, for a bite to eat... You'll be the first person I contact...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. You already asked me to educate you on history. Sorry you dont measure up as a worthy student. Dont be mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote. Or it never happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.
Click to expand...

That's not a quote... Dont be shy. Post the quote that backs your claim. Lol!!!


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Well I know my facts matter. Here you are begging me to educate you about when Blacks ruled the civilized world.


You have to preface that with when blacks were civilized.

A very tenuous prospect from the get-go.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know my facts matter. Here you are begging me to educate you about when Blacks ruled the civilized world.
> 
> 
> 
> Quotes..? If it isn't too much trouble... LOl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre white. Of course its too much trouble.
> 
> Its like a 1rst grader asking me to teach them quantum physics. You need to take some classes before you come to me to be fully educated. When you come humbly as a student the teacher will appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I ever find myself in need of tips on how to twig grubs out of a stump, for a bite to eat... You'll be the first person I contact...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. You already asked me to educate you on history. Sorry you dont measure up as a worthy student. Dont be mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote. Or it never happened...
Click to expand...

No how it works saltine. The refusal to give your dumb ass a quote doesn't change what occurs in human history.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know my facts matter. Here you are begging me to educate you about when Blacks ruled the civilized world.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to preface that with when blacks were civilized.
> 
> A very tenuous prospect from the get-go.
Click to expand...

Since he said blacks ruled the civilized world, you need to take your ignorant white ass to a Sylvan learning center.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quotes..? If it isn't too much trouble... LOl!
> 
> 
> 
> Youre white. Of course its too much trouble.
> 
> Its like a 1rst grader asking me to teach them quantum physics. You need to take some classes before you come to me to be fully educated. When you come humbly as a student the teacher will appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I ever find myself in need of tips on how to twig grubs out of a stump, for a bite to eat... You'll be the first person I contact...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. You already asked me to educate you on history. Sorry you dont measure up as a worthy student. Dont be mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote. Or it never happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No how it works saltine. The refusal to give your dumb ass a quote doesn't change what occurs in human history.
Click to expand...

Yeah... Backing up ones claims is so over-rated... If you’re a spear chucking, stump grubber. Lol!!!


----------



## harmonica

Paul Essien said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> world literacy--picture worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write.
> Fuckin' shocking. Huh..?/QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Considering that whites were killed that attempted to study advanced math back in europe I would say white ignorance is something to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But who cares what a mean 75 IQ negro has to say? Few if any... All one can reliably go by is what one does. And for that, the best we can do is statistics. Or in "holy water" negro terms "per capita"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people know that Black people can be great scientists, economists, attorneys and anything else.
> 
> That is the reason predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, under-staffed with inexperienced teachers, denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment, and put hazardous waste near black schools, cut art and music classes, sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria.
> 
> Why go to all that trouble if blk ppl are dumb? Were gonna just fk up anyway ? No ?
> 
> They want a social system where Black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity that their only options are flipping burgers or in prison and then white people try to ‘scientifically’ prove that the effects of their own racism are actually due to innate deficiencies of those they’ve praticing there racism on.
> 
> Black people can do fine in any pursuit once even a single rusty hole appears in the steel obstacles put in our way
Click to expand...

....we've been over this before---the blacks were far behind the whites in education/technology/etc long before the whites came --long before ''under funded'' [  hahaha ] etc schools.....so you can't prove slavery or underfunded [ hahaha ] schools/etc are the problem...the problem IS black parenting/lack of parenting/kids having kids before they are financially and mentally ready

....the bulk of school funding where I am comes from the *LOCAL* taxes--NOT state or federal--- =your post is a bunch of lies/crap
..you've been brainwashed into believing the idiocy you just posted


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre white. Of course its too much trouble.
> 
> Its like a 1rst grader asking me to teach them quantum physics. You need to take some classes before you come to me to be fully educated. When you come humbly as a student the teacher will appear.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever find myself in need of tips on how to twig grubs out of a stump, for a bite to eat... You'll be the first person I contact...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. You already asked me to educate you on history. Sorry you dont measure up as a worthy student. Dont be mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote. Or it never happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a quote... Dont be shy. Post the quote that backs your claim. Lol!!!
Click to expand...

No need. You know what you asked.  I dont have to prove to you that you asked me.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know my facts matter. Here you are begging me to educate you about when Blacks ruled the civilized world.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to preface that with when blacks were civilized.
> 
> A very tenuous prospect from the get-go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since he said blacks ruled the civilized world, you need to take your ignorant white ass to a Sylvan learning center.
Click to expand...

You cant give facts to an under educated white person and expect them to actually believe them.  There is a  reason that europeans were last to be civilized. Their genetic inferiority complex gets in the way of everything.


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever find myself in need of tips on how to twig grubs out of a stump, for a bite to eat... You'll be the first person I contact...
> 
> 
> 
> Too late. You already asked me to educate you on history. Sorry you dont measure up as a worthy student. Dont be mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote. Or it never happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a quote... Dont be shy. Post the quote that backs your claim. Lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need. You know what you asked.  I dont have to prove to you that you asked me.
Click to expand...

Quote. Or shut the fuck up. Anyone following the thread thus far, knows you're as full of shit as you do. So bring something real. I'm not one for crowd appeal.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too late. You already asked me to educate you on history. Sorry you dont measure up as a worthy student. Dont be mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote. Or it never happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a quote... Dont be shy. Post the quote that backs your claim. Lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need. You know what you asked.  I dont have to prove to you that you asked me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote. Or shut the fuck up. Anyone following the thread thus far, knows you're as full of shit as you do. So bring something real. I'm not one for crowd appeal.
Click to expand...

Didnt I ask you not to get yourself all worked up?


----------



## Vastator

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote. Or it never happened...
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a quote... Dont be shy. Post the quote that backs your claim. Lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need. You know what you asked.  I dont have to prove to you that you asked me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote. Or shut the fuck up. Anyone following the thread thus far, knows you're as full of shit as you do. So bring something real. I'm not one for crowd appeal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didnt I ask you not to get yourself all worked up?
Click to expand...

I dont take requests...


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a quote... Dont be shy. Post the quote that backs your claim. Lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need. You know what you asked.  I dont have to prove to you that you asked me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote. Or shut the fuck up. Anyone following the thread thus far, knows you're as full of shit as you do. So bring something real. I'm not one for crowd appeal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didnt I ask you not to get yourself all worked up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont take requests...
Click to expand...

Thats not my problem recessive one.


----------



## IM2

Let us review.

*Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*






Mali





Below the Sahara.

Mali Empire - Wikipedia

*Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!* 


*Mansa Sakura *

Emperor of mali.
* The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.

So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.

Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre white. Of course its too much trouble.
> 
> Its like a 1rst grader asking me to teach them quantum physics. You need to take some classes before you come to me to be fully educated. When you come humbly as a student the teacher will appear.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever find myself in need of tips on how to twig grubs out of a stump, for a bite to eat... You'll be the first person I contact...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. You already asked me to educate you on history. Sorry you dont measure up as a worthy student. Dont be mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote. Or it never happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No how it works saltine. The refusal to give your dumb ass a quote doesn't change what occurs in human history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... Backing up ones claims is so over-rated... If you’re a spear chucking, stump grubber. Lol!!!
Click to expand...

You got told a fact everybody knows. You not wanting to accept it makes it your problem.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
Click to expand...








No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the place was absolutely ruined by white slave traders and colonialists, dingbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 1800:
> View attachment 288977
> 1970:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate to point out an obvious fail to a superior being but you do know that cameras didnt come into use for at least 30 years after your original pic. I suspect that it is a fake picture and that you have been lied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahahahh--you just proved yourself a dumbass!!!!!!
> JESUSFCHRIST!!!!!!!!
> maybe it's a replica or one built after 1800 in the same tradition/etc !!!!!!!!!!!
> DUH!!!
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thatched houses in a Buboque Island village in the Bijagos Islands. Although cities display colonial architecture, villages feature these more traditional dwellings.
> 
> Read more: Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Culture of Guinea-Bissau - history, people, women, beliefs, food, customs, family, social, marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a huge disappointment. I thought you were using your superior powers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Africans had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while the whites had this:
Click to expand...

I guess they were making all the money out of the slave trade scamming the Africans.....


harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> ..you can't measure evil--that's ridiculous
> ..here is a perfect example:
> the black Hutus murdered more faster than the white Germans in WW2
> ..more blacks had to participate in the Rwandan genocide because more were killed faster and they used medieval weapons --a lot less efficient than gas:
> 
> Rwanda; *over *500,000 murder in 3 months !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=
> over 150,000 per month--with medieval weapons !!
> the blacks are/were much more horrific
> 
> WW2 gneocide 6 million in 4 years --100,000 per month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there? Do you really want to go there? Do you really want me to point out the violence whites have inflicted for the past 300 years ?
> 
> Do you really want to go there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 500,000 in 3 months!!!
> the whites had the advanced technology--
> please stop now--you CAN'T prove whites are worse --very ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying blk ppl have been more violent than whites have been over the past 300 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in the US--yes-per capita --undeniable
> ...blacks were/are just as violent in the world --stop the stupid shit and wasting our time
Click to expand...

the discriminated against young blacks in the inner city are just killing each other over who gets to sell drugs to the suburban and rural whites....after 35 years of GOP give away to the rich and screw everybody else we have the worst inequality and upward Mobility ever by far and in the modern world by far. Only propaganda and racism makes this garbage possible.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
Click to expand...

But a persons race does make them related.  This is shown in human biology. There is a preference for people that look like you do.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
Click to expand...


Sorry but you guys don't use that rule with blacks.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a persons race does make them related.  This is shown in human biology. There is a preference for people that look like you do.
Click to expand...

That's what whites here keep telling us. And since they are all more intelligent than we are, they just have to be right.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com



Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a persons race does make them related.  This is shown in human biology. There is a preference for people that look like you do.
Click to expand...






No, it doesn't .  No more than I am related to monkeys.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
Click to expand...

We can tell he wasnt white because he exploited his own resources. He didnt steal it from anyone else.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but you guys don't use that rule with blacks.
Click to expand...






Yes, racists of all stripes are stupid.

Next.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a persons race does make them related.  This is shown in human biology. There is a preference for people that look like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't .  No more than I am related to monkeys.
Click to expand...

Youre genetically closer to other whites than you are a monkey. You should read up on kin selection and cooperation.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
Click to expand...


Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a persons race does make them related.  This is shown in human biology. There is a preference for people that look like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't .  No more than I am related to monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre genetically closer to other whites than you are a monkey. You should read up on kinship selection and cooperation.
Click to expand...





Big whoop.  They aren't related to me.  Your arguments are exactly the same that white racists use to denigrate blacks.  

I respect the black race because I know them to be good workers, devoted to their families, and honorable people. 

I despise racists because they are the opposite of honorable.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But a persons race does make them related.  This is shown in human biology. There is a preference for people that look like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't .  No more than I am related to monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre genetically closer to other whites than you are a monkey. You should read up on kinship selection and cooperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big whoop.  They aren't related to me.  Your arguments are exactly the same that white racists use to denigrate blacks.
> 
> I respect the black race because I know them to be good workers, devoted to their families, and honorable people.
> 
> I despise racists because they are the opposite of honorable.
Click to expand...

Of course they are related to you. Even more closely than Blacks are related.  Your genetic diversity is way less than in the Black races.  There is nothing racist about saying whites are related. Its a known fact.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....problem is most whites countries are a lot better than most of the sub-Saharan [sorry! ] countries
> --you CAN'T do the ''same''
> shithole--literally
Click to expand...

At least their countries aren't full of brainwashed functional moron hater dupe ignorant racist Republicans.... I just saw Conan O'Brien in Ghana for an hour and it looked like a very fun place very civilized and black. all the blacks visiting from America said what a wonderful relief it was to not have a bunch of assholes around LOL


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
Click to expand...





He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can tell he wasnt white because he exploited his own resources. He didnt steal it from anyone else.
Click to expand...


Djinguereber Mosque: 1327.






Notre Dame: 1260.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but you guys don't use that rule with blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, racists of all stripes are stupid.
> 
> Next.
Click to expand...


Keep hanging on to your false equivalency about racists.

Let me know when you can show me laws and policies by blacks that were purposefully done to deny whites of opportunity.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
> 
> 
> 
> But a persons race does make them related.  This is shown in human biology. There is a preference for people that look like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't .  No more than I am related to monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre genetically closer to other whites than you are a monkey. You should read up on kinship selection and cooperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big whoop.  They aren't related to me.  Your arguments are exactly the same that white racists use to denigrate blacks.
> 
> I respect the black race because I know them to be good workers, devoted to their families, and honorable people.
> 
> I despise racists because they are the opposite of honorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are related to you. Even more closely than Blacks are related.  Your genetic diversity is way less than in the Black races.  There is nothing racist about saying whites are related. Its a known fact.
Click to expand...






Clearly you have no clue about genetic diversity.  Sickle cell is a result of a genetic log jam.  The black race lived in a region noted for climate stability.

Guess where evolution occurs.  Yup, the temperate zones where whitey lived.  Yeppers, whitey lived where evolution occurs.  So whitey had to evolve.

Blacks didn't.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. He obtained his wealth through trading.and eventually taking over other economies.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
Click to expand...

He was famous for his fairness.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
Click to expand...


According to the same histories that document his wealth, mansa musa brought over 10,000 slaves along with him on his pilgrimage to Mecca and gave many of them away as gifts. Do you think any of those people ended up as kings in medieval Arabia?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but you guys don't use that rule with blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, racists of all stripes are stupid.
> 
> Next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep hanging on to your false equivalency about racists.
> 
> Let me know when you can show me laws and policies by blacks that were purposefully done to deny whites of opportunity.
Click to expand...







Let me know when the oh so superior black race was ever in a position to do such a terrible thing.

Because based on what we see in Africa today, and based on the records we do have from the past...if they had had the power to do so, they would have done the same in a new York minute.


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....problem is most whites countries are a lot better than most of the sub-Saharan [sorry! ] countries
> --you CAN'T do the ''same''
> shithole--literally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least their countries aren't full of brainwashed functional moron hater dupe ignorant racist Republicans.... I just saw Conan O'Brien in Ghana for an hour and it looked like a very fun place very civilized and black. all the blacks visiting from America said what a wonderful relief it was to not have a bunch of assholes around LOL
Click to expand...

you people provide so much evidence/links/etc for your arguments [ hahahaha ] 
now you bring up Conan OBrien --hahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. He obtained his wealth through trading.and eventually taking over other economies.
Click to expand...


Yes I am sure he was a real swell guy.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> But a persons race does make them related.  This is shown in human biology. There is a preference for people that look like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't .  No more than I am related to monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre genetically closer to other whites than you are a monkey. You should read up on kinship selection and cooperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big whoop.  They aren't related to me.  Your arguments are exactly the same that white racists use to denigrate blacks.
> 
> I respect the black race because I know them to be good workers, devoted to their families, and honorable people.
> 
> I despise racists because they are the opposite of honorable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they are related to you. Even more closely than Blacks are related.  Your genetic diversity is way less than in the Black races.  There is nothing racist about saying whites are related. Its a known fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you have no clue about genetic diversity.  Sickle cell is a result of a genetic log jam.  The black race lived in a region noted for climate stability.
> 
> Guess where evolution occurs.  Yup, the temperate zones where whitey lived.  Yeppers, whitey lived where evolution occurs.  So whitey had to evolve.
> 
> Blacks didn't.
Click to expand...

Sickle cell is what science calls a spandrel. While full sickle cell is deadly, the other forms are a protection against malaria.  The entire white race is a result of several genetic log jams. Again the Black race has more diversity in their genetic makeup than all the other races *combined*.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. He obtained his wealth through trading.and eventually taking over other economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am sure he was a real swell guy.
Click to expand...

A lot sweller than most white rulers thats for sure.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
Click to expand...


How many nations did he colonize? Funny how you saltines try moving the goalposts. You have gone from blacks were nothing until the saltines came to now a black man from sub Saharan Africa did the same thing as whites. Now since no one black here has claimed perfection like you white motherfuckers have consistently done, you can take whatever point you're trying to prove and shove it up your ass.


----------



## francoHFW

Enough of ignorant racists for today.....


----------



## Lastamender

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. He obtained his wealth through trading.and eventually taking over other economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am sure he was a real swell guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot sweller than most white rulers thats for sure.
Click to expand...

What was white unemployment under his administration?


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> Enough of ignorant racists for today.....


hahahhahahahahahahahah
those damn racists--they are EVERYWHERE--even on USMB


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....problem is most whites countries are a lot better than most of the sub-Saharan [sorry! ] countries
> --you CAN'T do the ''same''
> shithole--literally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least their countries aren't full of brainwashed functional moron hater dupe ignorant racist Republicans.... I just saw Conan O'Brien in Ghana for an hour and it looked like a very fun place very civilized and black. all the blacks visiting from America said what a wonderful relief it was to not have a bunch of assholes around LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you people provide so much evidence/links/etc for your arguments [ hahahaha ]
> now you bring up Conan OBrien --hahahahhahahahahahah
Click to expand...

Whatever Ghana is a stable prosperous Black country.


----------



## Lastamender

francoHFW said:


> Enough of ignorant racists for today.....


Going somewhere?


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can tell he wasnt white because he exploited his own resources. He didnt steal it from anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Djinguereber Mosque: 1327.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame: 1260.
Click to expand...

That first picture is the University of Sankore.  The second picture is the what happened after Africans (Moors) came to europe and educated your ancestors.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of ignorant racists for today.....
> 
> 
> 
> hahahhahahahahahahahah
> those damn racists--they are EVERYWHERE--even on USMB
Click to expand...

Especially with all the support they get from our president....


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can tell he wasnt white because he exploited his own resources. He didnt steal it from anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Djinguereber Mosque: 1327.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame: 1260.
Click to expand...

That mosque has been renovated a few times.


----------



## Asclepias

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. He obtained his wealth through trading.and eventually taking over other economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am sure he was a real swell guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot sweller than most white rulers thats for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was white unemployment under his administration?
Click to expand...

Probably 100%


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. He obtained his wealth through trading.and eventually taking over other economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am sure he was a real swell guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot sweller than most white rulers thats for sure.
Click to expand...


I am sure the conquered people he forced into slavery thought so too.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> And were you detected it from was place forumbiodiversity.com, saddoboxing.com and others.



As I said, you are not capable of authoring the piece and seem proud that you have been stealing it for years without giving credit.






You must be so proud!


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. He obtained his wealth through trading.and eventually taking over other economies.
Click to expand...






Keep telling yourself that moron.  He was a bloodthirsty conqueror just like every bloodthirsty conqueror throughout history.


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was famous for his fairness.
Click to expand...





Especially when butchering his enemies.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. He obtained his wealth through trading.and eventually taking over other economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am sure he was a real swell guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot sweller than most white rulers thats for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the conquered people he forced into slavery thought so too.
Click to expand...

Youre right. We can tell because an African that was enslaved in Africa and then captured by white people described the differences in the slave system used in Africa vs the one whites used.  He still felt like family in Africa but he thought whites were actually demons.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. He obtained his wealth through trading.and eventually taking over other economies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that moron.  He was a bloodthirsty conqueror just like every bloodthirsty conqueror throughout history.
Click to expand...

Show me some proof of that.  Blood thirsty conquerors dont travel and give away gold like it was confetti.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many nations did he colonize? Funny how you saltines try moving the goalposts. You have gone from blacks were nothing until the saltines came to now a black man from sub Saharan Africa did the same thing as whites. Now since no one black here has claimed perfection like you white motherfuckers have consistently done, you can take whatever point you're trying to prove and shove it up your ass.
Click to expand...







What goal post did I move?  Asslips claims he made his wealth through trade when we KNOW he conquered 24 cities.  Back when cities were an uncommon thing.

I am pointing out the simple fact that he was not some benign benevolent merchant.

He was a fucking conqueror,  and a damned good one.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall 

White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.

A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.

Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> Enough of ignorant racists for today.....






Bye,  fact challenged wimp.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can tell he wasnt white because he exploited his own resources. He didnt steal it from anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Djinguereber Mosque: 1327.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame: 1260.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That first picture is the University of Sankore.  The second picture is the what happened after Africans (Moors) came to europe and educated your ancestors.
Click to expand...


The mosque is part of the University complex. Compared to notre dame and many other similar Gothic cathedrals all over medieval Europe, it's really quite small and not all that impressive. Where are all the Gothic cathedrals in africa?


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many nations did he colonize? Funny how you saltines try moving the goalposts. You have gone from blacks were nothing until the saltines came to now a black man from sub Saharan Africa did the same thing as whites. Now since no one black here has claimed perfection like you white motherfuckers have consistently done, you can take whatever point you're trying to prove and shove it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What goal post did I move?  Asslips claims he made his wealth through trade when we KNOW he conquered 24 cities.  Back when cities were an uncommon thing.
> 
> I am pointing out the simple fact that he was not some benign benevolent merchant.
> 
> He was a fucking conqueror,  and a damned good one.
Click to expand...


Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the oh so superior black race was ever in a position to do such a terrible thing.
> 
> 
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself. 

Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.

Even better, go there.  See how long you last.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> *Mansa Musa: The Richest Man Who Ever Lived*
> 
> 
> View attachment 289019
> 
> Mali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below the Sahara.
> 
> Mali Empire - Wikipedia
> 
> *Mali Empire: The King who started from the Bottom!*
> 
> 
> *Mansa Sakura *
> 
> Emperor of mali.
> * The Slave Who Became Emperor*.
> Conquest and Trade. Mansa Sakura was a powerful leader known for exploring lands...
> That's how slavery worked in Africa. Slaves could become kings.
> 
> So much for the saltine tale trying to equate African and European slavery.
> 
> Mansa Sakura | Encyclopedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can tell he wasnt white because he exploited his own resources. He didnt steal it from anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Djinguereber Mosque: 1327.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame: 1260.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That first picture is the University of Sankore.  The second picture is the what happened after Africans (Moors) came to europe and educated your ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The mosque is part of the University complex. Compared to notre dame and many other similar Gothic cathedrals all over medieval Europe, it's really quite small and not all that impressive. Where are all the Gothic cathedrals in africa?
Click to expand...

I know its part of the complex. I will show you the cathedrals in Africa after you show me the pyramids in europe.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the oh so superior black race was ever in a position to do such a terrible thing.
> 
> 
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
Click to expand...

*".. forced off of their land."*. It was never *their land*. Thats like me stealing your car and then getting mad when I am forced to give it back.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa: slave owner, conqueror. Earned wealth and prestige by exploiting abundant natural resources of africa.  Are you sure he wasn't a white guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many nations did he colonize? Funny how you saltines try moving the goalposts. You have gone from blacks were nothing until the saltines came to now a black man from sub Saharan Africa did the same thing as whites. Now since no one black here has claimed perfection like you white motherfuckers have consistently done, you can take whatever point you're trying to prove and shove it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What goal post did I move?  Asslips claims he made his wealth through trade when we KNOW he conquered 24 cities.  Back when cities were an uncommon thing.
> 
> I am pointing out the simple fact that he was not some benign benevolent merchant.
> 
> He was a fucking conqueror,  and a damned good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.
Click to expand...





History says otherwise.   Sheesh, your fantasy that Africa was all beautiful and everyone lived in harmony is belied by every record we have.

The black tribes tried to wipe out the bushmen for fucks sake.

This KNOWN!


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mansa Musa started as a servant. Slaves could become kings. He got wealthy from the resources in his own land. Nothing like whites. Boy, you racists are about some dumb asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many nations did he colonize? Funny how you saltines try moving the goalposts. You have gone from blacks were nothing until the saltines came to now a black man from sub Saharan Africa did the same thing as whites. Now since no one black here has claimed perfection like you white motherfuckers have consistently done, you can take whatever point you're trying to prove and shove it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What goal post did I move?  Asslips claims he made his wealth through trade when we KNOW he conquered 24 cities.  Back when cities were an uncommon thing.
> 
> I am pointing out the simple fact that he was not some benign benevolent merchant.
> 
> He was a fucking conqueror,  and a damned good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History says otherwise.   Sheesh, your fantasy that Africa was all beautiful and everyone lived in harmony is belied by every record we have.
> 
> The black tribes tried to wipe out the bushmen for fucks sake.
> 
> This KNOWN!
Click to expand...

Show me the history. No white boy history. I want the real history.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the oh so superior black race was ever in a position to do such a terrible thing.
> 
> 
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *".. forced off of their land."*. It was never *their land*. Thats like me stealing your car and then getting mad when I am forced to give it back.
Click to expand...





Whitey beat the blacks to south Africa by a real long time dude.  Look it up.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *".. forced off of their land."*. It was never *their land*. Thats like me stealing your car and then getting mad when I am forced to give it back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey beat the blacks to south Africa by a real long time dude.  Look it up.
Click to expand...

You keep repeating that lie to convince yourself. It doesnt convince me. Just because I leave my summer house to go to my winter house doesnt mean you get to go live in my summer house and claim you were there first.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the oh so superior black race was ever in a position to do such a terrible thing.
> 
> 
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
Click to expand...

The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.

If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.

I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> He CONQUERED 24 cities you idiot.  Just like the white devils you complain about.  He killed his opponents just like every other conqueror throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many nations did he colonize? Funny how you saltines try moving the goalposts. You have gone from blacks were nothing until the saltines came to now a black man from sub Saharan Africa did the same thing as whites. Now since no one black here has claimed perfection like you white motherfuckers have consistently done, you can take whatever point you're trying to prove and shove it up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What goal post did I move?  Asslips claims he made his wealth through trade when we KNOW he conquered 24 cities.  Back when cities were an uncommon thing.
> 
> I am pointing out the simple fact that he was not some benign benevolent merchant.
> 
> He was a fucking conqueror,  and a damned good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History says otherwise.   Sheesh, your fantasy that Africa was all beautiful and everyone lived in harmony is belied by every record we have.
> 
> The black tribes tried to wipe out the bushmen for fucks sake.
> 
> This KNOWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the history. No white boy history. I want the real history.
Click to expand...





You won't believe anything I provide because you are a warped human being.  So, you look up as much history as you can find on your own from various sources and then get back to us.

Even better you should travel to Zimbabwe and see how long you last.  I wouldn't give you a week.


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....problem is most whites countries are a lot better than most of the sub-Saharan [sorry! ] countries
> --you CAN'T do the ''same''
> shithole--literally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least their countries aren't full of brainwashed functional moron hater dupe ignorant racist Republicans.... I just saw Conan O'Brien in Ghana for an hour and it looked like a very fun place very civilized and black. all the blacks visiting from America said what a wonderful relief it was to not have a bunch of assholes around LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you people provide so much evidence/links/etc for your arguments [ hahahaha ]
> now you bring up Conan OBrien --hahahahhahahahahahah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever Ghana is a stable prosperous Black country.
Click to expand...


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the oh so superior black race was ever in a position to do such a terrible thing.
> 
> 
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
Click to expand...






Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?

Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many nations did he colonize? Funny how you saltines try moving the goalposts. You have gone from blacks were nothing until the saltines came to now a black man from sub Saharan Africa did the same thing as whites. Now since no one black here has claimed perfection like you white motherfuckers have consistently done, you can take whatever point you're trying to prove and shove it up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What goal post did I move?  Asslips claims he made his wealth through trade when we KNOW he conquered 24 cities.  Back when cities were an uncommon thing.
> 
> I am pointing out the simple fact that he was not some benign benevolent merchant.
> 
> He was a fucking conqueror,  and a damned good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History says otherwise.   Sheesh, your fantasy that Africa was all beautiful and everyone lived in harmony is belied by every record we have.
> 
> The black tribes tried to wipe out the bushmen for fucks sake.
> 
> This KNOWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the history. No white boy history. I want the real history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe anything I provide because you are a warped human being.  So, you look up as much history as you can find on your own from various sources and then get back to us.
> 
> Even better you should travel to Zimbabwe and see how long you last.  I wouldn't give you a week.
Click to expand...

I will believe it when you provide it from a Black source.

Oops Too late. I spent two weeks in Zimbabwe. Far as I can tell I'm ok.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goal post did I move?  Asslips claims he made his wealth through trade when we KNOW he conquered 24 cities.  Back when cities were an uncommon thing.
> 
> I am pointing out the simple fact that he was not some benign benevolent merchant.
> 
> He was a fucking conqueror,  and a damned good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History says otherwise.   Sheesh, your fantasy that Africa was all beautiful and everyone lived in harmony is belied by every record we have.
> 
> The black tribes tried to wipe out the bushmen for fucks sake.
> 
> This KNOWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the history. No white boy history. I want the real history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe anything I provide because you are a warped human being.  So, you look up as much history as you can find on your own from various sources and then get back to us.
> 
> Even better you should travel to Zimbabwe and see how long you last.  I wouldn't give you a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when you provide it from a Black source.
> 
> Oops Too late. I spent two weeks in Zimbabwe. Far as I can tell I'm ok.
Click to expand...





Bullshit.  You couldn't last two days unless you stayed in the airport.  The blacks there consider you a pussy and would flay you.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History says otherwise.   Sheesh, your fantasy that Africa was all beautiful and everyone lived in harmony is belied by every record we have.
> 
> The black tribes tried to wipe out the bushmen for fucks sake.
> 
> This KNOWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the history. No white boy history. I want the real history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe anything I provide because you are a warped human being.  So, you look up as much history as you can find on your own from various sources and then get back to us.
> 
> Even better you should travel to Zimbabwe and see how long you last.  I wouldn't give you a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when you provide it from a Black source.
> 
> Oops Too late. I spent two weeks in Zimbabwe. Far as I can tell I'm ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You couldn't last two days unless you stayed in the airport.  The blacks there consider you a pussy and would flay you.
Click to expand...

Ok. 

U.S., Zimbabwe celebrates Black History Month | U.S. Embassy in Zimbabwe


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
Click to expand...

No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.

So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
Click to expand...

There is nowhere on the planet Blacks were not there first. Sorry.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> History says otherwise.   Sheesh, your fantasy that Africa was all beautiful and everyone lived in harmony is belied by every record we have.
> 
> The black tribes tried to wipe out the bushmen for fucks sake.
> 
> This KNOWN!
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the history. No white boy history. I want the real history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe anything I provide because you are a warped human being.  So, you look up as much history as you can find on your own from various sources and then get back to us.
> 
> Even better you should travel to Zimbabwe and see how long you last.  I wouldn't give you a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when you provide it from a Black source.
> 
> Oops Too late. I spent two weeks in Zimbabwe. Far as I can tell I'm ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You couldn't last two days unless you stayed in the airport.  The blacks there consider you a pussy and would flay you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> U.S., Zimbabwe celebrates Black History Month | U.S. Embassy in Zimbabwe
Click to expand...






Upload some pictures then


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nowhere on the planet Blacks were not there first. Sorry.
Click to expand...




Wrong, native Americans beat you to this continent by 25,000 years.  Moron


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nowhere on the planet Blacks were not there first. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, native Americans beat you to this continent by 25,000 years.  Moron
Click to expand...


Sorry white guy.  Even this white guy admits it.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the history. No white boy history. I want the real history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe anything I provide because you are a warped human being.  So, you look up as much history as you can find on your own from various sources and then get back to us.
> 
> Even better you should travel to Zimbabwe and see how long you last.  I wouldn't give you a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when you provide it from a Black source.
> 
> Oops Too late. I spent two weeks in Zimbabwe. Far as I can tell I'm ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You couldn't last two days unless you stayed in the airport.  The blacks there consider you a pussy and would flay you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> U.S., Zimbabwe celebrates Black History Month | U.S. Embassy in Zimbabwe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upload some pictures then
Click to expand...

Not necessary. I just provided the link.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
Click to expand...





Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.

But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nowhere on the planet Blacks were not there first. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, native Americans beat you to this continent by 25,000 years.  Moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry white guy.
Click to expand...




I ain't white, dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
Click to expand...

Whats stopping you?  Were sitting right here and we're are outnumbered.  What are you afraid of?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe anything I provide because you are a warped human being.  So, you look up as much history as you can find on your own from various sources and then get back to us.
> 
> Even better you should travel to Zimbabwe and see how long you last.  I wouldn't give you a week.
> 
> 
> 
> I will believe it when you provide it from a Black source.
> 
> Oops Too late. I spent two weeks in Zimbabwe. Far as I can tell I'm ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You couldn't last two days unless you stayed in the airport.  The blacks there consider you a pussy and would flay you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> U.S., Zimbabwe celebrates Black History Month | U.S. Embassy in Zimbabwe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upload some pictures then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessary. I just provided the link.
Click to expand...






Any clown can post a link.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe and have the pictures to prove it.  I had to use a camera so will have to dig them out, you have a phone, which means you have a camera.  

Upload some pictures that YOU took.


----------



## toobfreak

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the oh so superior black race was ever in a position to do such a terrible thing.
> 
> 
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
Click to expand...

But the northern African people are all Caucasoids.  So you would kill the Egyptians, bonehead?


> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.  I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.


   Grow up.  The Africans sold their own into slavery for trade with Europeans.  Quit wining that you were the weaker and were conquered, that is the fate of the technologically, culturally and sociologically inferior.  The Europeans had a 10,000 year lead on Congo.  It eventually got africans spread all around the world, breeding with others and finally exposed to the benefits of a technological society with material wealth.  I don't see you throwing any of that away for wood beads and dirt huts!


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats stopping you?  Were sitting right here and we're are outnumbered.  What are you afraid of?
Click to expand...






I don't start fights.  I end them.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will believe it when you provide it from a Black source.
> 
> Oops Too late. I spent two weeks in Zimbabwe. Far as I can tell I'm ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You couldn't last two days unless you stayed in the airport.  The blacks there consider you a pussy and would flay you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.
> 
> U.S., Zimbabwe celebrates Black History Month | U.S. Embassy in Zimbabwe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upload some pictures then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessary. I just provided the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clown can post a link.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe and have the pictures to prove it.  I had to use a camera so will have to dig them out, you have a phone, which means you have a camera.
> 
> Upload some pictures that YOU took.
Click to expand...

I didnt ask where you have been. I just told you I have been to Zimbabwe. If you choose not to believe me thats going to be something you have to deal with.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats stopping you?  Were sitting right here and we're are outnumbered.  What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't start fights.  I end them.
Click to expand...

You just said to let the race wars begin. Sounds like a start to me. I'm just waiting for them to start so I can end it.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
Click to expand...

 That's the whole point l. Sure whites bigger weapons but whites had bigger weapons n superior technology in vietnam n still got there  asses kicked.

And if whites win, fine. Then were not meant to b here


----------



## Asclepias

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like isis. That's the whole.  Sure whites bigger weapons but whites had bigger weapons n superior technology in vietnam n still got there  asses kicked.
> 
> And if whites win, fine. Then were not meant to b here
Click to expand...

If we are not here they will go extinct.  The last time they lost contact with Blacks they fell into the Dark Ages.


----------



## Dr Grump

Asclepias said:


> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.



Dunno about conquering, but Idi Amin sure was violent. Then we can talk about Ghadaffi. Then let's look at Rwanda in 1994. I could go on. Africans weren't happily skipping through the forest picking berries and along came whitey and suddenly everything became violent. Whitey just had more bells and whistles (ie guns and shit) and wanted gold and other resources. No resources and whitey wouldn't have given a rat's arse about the place.

The worst thing whitey did was divide the continent up without taking ethnic or tribal boundaries into consideration, something that a lot of those countries are still dealing with today. That being said, whitey has been out of Africa for almost 70 years - three generations - about time Africa started taking responsibility for itself...


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno about conquering, but Idi Amin sure was violent. Then we can talk about Ghadaffi. Then let's look at Rwanda in 1994. I could go on. Africans weren't happily skipping through the forest picking berries and along came whitey and suddenly everything became violent. Whitey just had more bells and whistles (ie guns and shit) and wanted gold and other resources. No resources and whitey wouldn't have given a rat's arse about the place.
> 
> The worst thing whitey did was divide the continent up without taking ethnic or tribal boundaries into consideration, something that a lot of those countries are still dealing with today. That being said, whitey has been out of Africa for almost 70 years - three generations - about time Africa started taking responsibility for itself...
Click to expand...

I agree Amin was a lunatic but a lunatic created by whites and their colonization of Africa. Ghadaffi was not a Black African. He was an mixed descent person in Africa.  Same with Rwanda. Whites funded both sides and generated strife between them. Go back and read your history. Whites came in and decided one group was better than the other. That was the root of their differences. No where on earth did people ever have zero violence.  Violence is a part of the human make up. Some civilizations were just better at contextualizing violence.for good..


----------



## Dr Grump

Asclepias said:


> [
> I agree Amin was a lunatic but a lunatic created by whites and their colonization of Africa. Ghadaffi was not a Black African. He was an mixed descent person in Africa.  Same with Rwanda. Whites funded both sides and generated strife between them. Go back and read your history. Whites came in and decided one group was better than the other. That was the root of their differences. No where on earth did people ever have zero violence.  Violence is a part of the human make up. Some civilizations were just better at contextualizing violence.for good..



Yep, the Hutu's and Tutsi's - ethnically - were the same, but the Belgians put a group of them (the Tutsi's) in charge, which was a dumb thing to do, not least because that privileged class (in Burundi, too), made up only 15 % of the population.
I was talking Africa in general. I think a lot of people, when they talk about Africa, think sub-Sahara. However the northern part with the arabs makes up a huge part of the continent. Also, if blacks do have greivances with other cultures, a good starting point would be the arabs.

As for Amin. I'm not buying. He is responsible for anything he did. Same with Mugabe. Same with the idiot Seko in Zaire.

And let's not forget the Duvalier's in Haiti. Haiti became independent from the French in the early 19th century. Can't blame the Dulvalier's on whitey


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I agree Amin was a lunatic but a lunatic created by whites and their colonization of Africa. Ghadaffi was not a Black African. He was an mixed descent person in Africa.  Same with Rwanda. Whites funded both sides and generated strife between them. Go back and read your history. Whites came in and decided one group was better than the other. That was the root of their differences. No where on earth did people ever have zero violence.  Violence is a part of the human make up. Some civilizations were just better at contextualizing violence.for good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the Hutu's and Tutsi's - ethnically - were the same, but the Belgians put a group of them (the Tutsi's) in charge, which was a dumb thing to do, not least because that privileged class (in Burundi, too), made up only 15 % of the population.
> I was talking Africa in general. I think a lot of people, when they talk about Africa, think sub-Sahara. However the northern part with the arabs makes up a huge part of the continent. Also, the if blacks do have greivances with other cultures, a good starting point would be the arabs.
Click to expand...

I think most people have been brainwashed. For example. Blacks lived in northern Africa long before mixed race Arabs (for lack of a better word) appeared in Africa.. The term Sub-Saharan was made up to distance Egypt from the rest of the continent. The gripe with light skinned Arabs is not really a starting point for me. They dont pretend to be your friend. They let you know where you stand and they are not the dominant culture that has caused problems in Africa.

Again read your history on Hati. The US and Europe are directly responsible for the present day condition of Hati.


----------



## Dr Grump

Paul Essien said:


> . When blk ppl ruled the planet.



When was that?


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> . When blk ppl ruled the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was that?
Click to expand...

A couple of millennia before whites were even sentient.


----------



## Dr Grump

Asclepias said:


> I think most people have been brainwashed. For example. Blacks lived in northern Africa long before mixed race Arabs (for lack of a better word) appeared in Africa.. The term Sub-Saharan was made up to distance Egypt from the rest of the continent. The gripe with light skinned Arabs is not really a starting point for me. They dont pretend to be your friend. They let you know where you stand and they are not the dominant culture that has caused problems in Africa.



You think Cecil Rhodes was pretending to be Africa's friend? Any French or German or English explorer (Stanley and Livingston maybe the exceptions) were only there for one reason.


----------



## Dr Grump

Asclepias said:


> A couple of millennia before whites were even sentient.



Where's the evidence of that? And what Millennia? And what happened if they were? Where is the evidence of a written language? Or the invention of the wheel? Two basic requirements that are given in academia for an advanced civilisation.


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most people have been brainwashed. For example. Blacks lived in northern Africa long before mixed race Arabs (for lack of a better word) appeared in Africa.. The term Sub-Saharan was made up to distance Egypt from the rest of the continent. The gripe with light skinned Arabs is not really a starting point for me. They dont pretend to be your friend. They let you know where you stand and they are not the dominant culture that has caused problems in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Cecil Rhodes was pretending to be Africa's friend? Any French or German or English explorer (Stanley and Livingston maybe the exceptions) were on there for one reason.
Click to expand...

Yeah but all those countries pretend to be friends but they all conspire to wreak havoc in Africa because they want the resources. As long as they can keep wars going they can put sell outs in governments to enrich themselves.


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of millennia before whites were even sentient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the evidence of that? And what Millennia? And what happened if they were? Where is the evidence of a written language? Or the invention of the wheel? Two basic requirements that are given in academia for an advanced civilisation.
Click to expand...

All you have to do is read what the Egyptians said. It was founded by Blacks. You can even read the bible as it intersects with science. You need to educate yourself on the written language even white people know and admit it. Western academia is overwhelmingly eurocentric. Who told you what was required for civilization? A wheel isnt required to be a civilization. Look at the Nubians, Sumerians, and the Egyptians  They were the first civilizations. Not just the first Black civilizations.


----------



## Dr Grump

Asclepias said:


> Yeah but all those countries pretend to be friends but they all conspire to wreak havoc in Africa because they want the resources. As long as they can keep wars going they can put sell outs in governments to enrich themselves.



I think all countries do that throughout the world. As I said, Africa has been free of the yoke of colonialism for almost 70 years now. It's no longer whitey's fault that dictators run most of the countries. They are now the masters of their own destinies. Instead of bitching and moaning about it, they need to start taking charge themselves. I don't believe in retrospective blaming. That was then, this is now. How do you balance things out now? How far do you go back? Do the Celts blame the Romans who blame the Angles and Saxons, who blame the Danes, who blame the Normans in Great Britain for example?


----------



## Dr Grump

Asclepias said:


> All you have to do is read what the Egyptians said. It was founded by Blacks. You can even read the bible as it intersects with science. You need to educate yourself on the written language even white people know and admit it. Western academia is overwhelmingly eurocentric. Who told you what was required for civilization? A wheel isnt required to be a civilization. Look at the Nubians, Sumerians, and the Egyptians  They were the first civilizations. Not just the first Black civilizations.



Dunno about any of that. Most academics I know look at discovering stuff with no malice or prejudice. Where is the proof that Egypt was founded by blacks? The wheel is a basic concept.


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but all those countries pretend to be friends but they all conspire to wreak havoc in Africa because they want the resources. As long as they can keep wars going they can put sell outs in governments to enrich themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think all countries do that throughout the world. As I said, Africa has been free of the yoke of colonialism for almost 70 years now. It's no longer whitey's fault that dictators run most of the countries. They are now the masters of their own destinies. Instead of bitching and moaning about it, they need to start taking charge themselves. I don't believe in retrospective blaming. That was then, this is now. How do you balance things out now? How far do you go back? Do the Celts blame the Romans who blame the Angles and Saxons, who blame the Danes, who blame the Normans in Great Britain for example?
Click to expand...

Doesnt matter what you say. Its the facts that matter. Europe still owns the vast majority of the diamond mines and other natural resources.  Whitey is still funding wars to keep countries unstable.  One thing I do agree with is that they need to start taking charge. However, it took whites more than 15 centuries to get their shit together with no one trying to keep them destabilized. Give Africans at least 2 or 3 after whitey really gets out of Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you have to do is read what the Egyptians said. It was founded by Blacks. You can even read the bible as it intersects with science. You need to educate yourself on the written language even white people know and admit it. Western academia is overwhelmingly eurocentric. Who told you what was required for civilization? A wheel isnt required to be a civilization. Look at the Nubians, Sumerians, and the Egyptians  They were the first civilizations. Not just the first Black civilizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno about any of that. Most academics I know look at discovering stuff with no malice or prejudice. Where is the proof that Egypt was founded by blacks? The wheel is a basic concept.
Click to expand...

Well we know from experience thats not true. Whites have long denied Blacks were the builders of Egypt despite the unmistakable evidence literally painted on the walls.  Not to mention the Egyptians considered the interior of Africa to be their ancestral home. Its literally written in their texts.  The wheel may be a basic concept but Egyptians and Nubians build pyramids without wheels as far as anyone can tell.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many nations did he colonize? Funny how you saltines try moving the goalposts. You have gone from blacks were nothing until the saltines came to now a black man from sub Saharan Africa did the same thing as whites. Now since no one black here has claimed perfection like you white motherfuckers have consistently done, you can take whatever point you're trying to prove and shove it up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What goal post did I move?  Asslips claims he made his wealth through trade when we KNOW he conquered 24 cities.  Back when cities were an uncommon thing.
> 
> I am pointing out the simple fact that he was not some benign benevolent merchant.
> 
> He was a fucking conqueror,  and a damned good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History says otherwise.   Sheesh, your fantasy that Africa was all beautiful and everyone lived in harmony is belied by every record we have.
> 
> The black tribes tried to wipe out the bushmen for fucks sake.
> 
> This KNOWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the history. No white boy history. I want the real history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe anything I provide because you are a warped human being.  So, you look up as much history as you can find on your own from various sources and then get back to us.
> 
> Even better you should travel to Zimbabwe and see how long you last.  I wouldn't give you a week.
Click to expand...


I've been to Zimbabwe and Paul would have no problem. You might though.

Look white boy, we know the tribes fought in Africa just like the white tribes fought in Europe. But to use that to excuse white colonization of that continent shows what kind of a complete moral reject you truly are.   Don't try showing us your bullshit, the fact is whites stole that land and ruled using a fascist system of racial separation. They murdered the black farmers to control the land. They massacred, women, children, infants, handicapped, blind and elderly. So fuck what you have to show somebody. The only reason you want to show anything is because your ass is the warped one.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You couldn't last two days unless you stayed in the airport.  The blacks there consider you a pussy and would flay you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> U.S., Zimbabwe celebrates Black History Month | U.S. Embassy in Zimbabwe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upload some pictures then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessary. I just provided the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clown can post a link.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe and have the pictures to prove it.  I had to use a camera so will have to dig them out, you have a phone, which means you have a camera.
> 
> Upload some pictures that YOU took.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask where you have been. I just told you I have been to Zimbabwe. If you choose not to believe me thats going to be something you have to deal with.
Click to expand...






I don't believe you.  If you have upload a few of the bazillion pictures you would have taken


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> 
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats stopping you?  Were sitting right here and we're are outnumbered.  What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't start fights.  I end them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just said to let the race wars begin. Sounds like a start to me. I'm just waiting for them to start so I can end it.
Click to expand...






You and Paul have claimed that all the Earth is rightfully yours.  Come and take it.  Or shut the fuck up with your idiotic claims.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> U.S., Zimbabwe celebrates Black History Month | U.S. Embassy in Zimbabwe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upload some pictures then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessary. I just provided the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clown can post a link.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe and have the pictures to prove it.  I had to use a camera so will have to dig them out, you have a phone, which means you have a camera.
> 
> Upload some pictures that YOU took.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask where you have been. I just told you I have been to Zimbabwe. If you choose not to believe me thats going to be something you have to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you.  If you have upload a few of the bazillion pictures you would have taken
Click to expand...

Not my problem you dont believe me. Thats something you are going to have to come to terms with.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like isis. That's the whole.  Sure whites bigger weapons but whites had bigger weapons n superior technology in vietnam n still got there  asses kicked.
> 
> And if whites win, fine. Then were not meant to b here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we are not here they will go extinct.  The last time they lost contact with Blacks they fell into the Dark Ages.
Click to expand...






Wrong.  The 6th Century Climate Catastrophe is what plunged Europe into the Dark Ages.

Had nothing to do with Africa.  However. That was one of those energy crunches that cause evolution.

That evolution was the Renaissance.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upload some pictures then
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessary. I just provided the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clown can post a link.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe and have the pictures to prove it.  I had to use a camera so will have to dig them out, you have a phone, which means you have a camera.
> 
> Upload some pictures that YOU took.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask where you have been. I just told you I have been to Zimbabwe. If you choose not to believe me thats going to be something you have to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you.  If you have upload a few of the bazillion pictures you would have taken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you dont believe me. Thats something you are going to have to come to terms with.
Click to expand...





No, I don't.   I understand that you are a liar.  This merely proves it.


----------



## Wyatt earp

*Another lie debunked-Africans did nothing before the white man*

*And they did not do a damn thing since *


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats stopping you?  Were sitting right here and we're are outnumbered.  What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't start fights.  I end them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just said to let the race wars begin. Sounds like a start to me. I'm just waiting for them to start so I can end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Paul have claimed that all the Earth is rightfully yours.  Come and take it.  Or shut the fuck up with your idiotic claims.
Click to expand...

When we take it that will be on our schedule. When you get strong enough to make me shut up then come give it a swing and see what happens.


----------



## westwall

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno about conquering, but Idi Amin sure was violent. Then we can talk about Ghadaffi. Then let's look at Rwanda in 1994. I could go on. Africans weren't happily skipping through the forest picking berries and along came whitey and suddenly everything became violent. Whitey just had more bells and whistles (ie guns and shit) and wanted gold and other resources. No resources and whitey wouldn't have given a rat's arse about the place.
> 
> The worst thing whitey did was divide the continent up without taking ethnic or tribal boundaries into consideration, something that a lot of those countries are still dealing with today. That being said, whitey has been out of Africa for almost 70 years - three generations - about time Africa started taking responsibility for itself...
Click to expand...






Wow, for once we agree on something.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
Click to expand...


You ain't native American. You're a white man who now claims to be native American because you can't defend your argument. We did not invade this country, we were bought here. And before you start off with that punk bitch shit about Africans selling us, native americans owned slaves. Then some native American tribes would helped the white man fight other indian tribes. So you wanna talk shit boy?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goal post did I move?  Asslips claims he made his wealth through trade when we KNOW he conquered 24 cities.  Back when cities were an uncommon thing.
> 
> I am pointing out the simple fact that he was not some benign benevolent merchant.
> 
> He was a fucking conqueror,  and a damned good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History says otherwise.   Sheesh, your fantasy that Africa was all beautiful and everyone lived in harmony is belied by every record we have.
> 
> The black tribes tried to wipe out the bushmen for fucks sake.
> 
> This KNOWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the history. No white boy history. I want the real history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe anything I provide because you are a warped human being.  So, you look up as much history as you can find on your own from various sources and then get back to us.
> 
> Even better you should travel to Zimbabwe and see how long you last.  I wouldn't give you a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been to Zimbabwe and Paul would have no problem. You might though.
> 
> Look white boy, we know the tribes fought in Africa just like the white tribes fought in Europe. But to use that to excuse white colonization of that continent shows what kind of a complete moral reject you truly are.   Don't try showing us your bullshit, the fact is whites stole that land and ruled using a fascist system of racial separation. They murdered the black farmers to control the land. They massacred, women, children, infants, handicapped, blind and elderly. So fuck what you have to show somebody. The only reason you want to show anything is because your ass is the warped one.
Click to expand...







Upload your pictures then.  I can, and I will when I get back home.

You can't.   See the diff?  Morons,  like you, make claims but can't back them up.  Real people, like, can.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessary. I just provided the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clown can post a link.  I have been to Great Zimbabwe and have the pictures to prove it.  I had to use a camera so will have to dig them out, you have a phone, which means you have a camera.
> 
> Upload some pictures that YOU took.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt ask where you have been. I just told you I have been to Zimbabwe. If you choose not to believe me thats going to be something you have to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you.  If you have upload a few of the bazillion pictures you would have taken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my problem you dont believe me. Thats something you are going to have to come to terms with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't.   I understand that you are a liar.  This merely proves it.
Click to expand...

Thats just your genetic inferiority complex talking. Whites like you cant deal with the truth.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't native American. You're a white man who now claims to be native American because you can't defend your argument. We did not invade this country, we were bought here. And before you start off with that punk bitch shit about Africans selling us, native americans owned slaves. Then some native American tribes would helped the white man fight other indian tribes. So you wanna talk shit boy?
Click to expand...







Yeah, bullshit silly man.  Once again, I have pictures to prove my heritage.  All you are words.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't native American. You're a white man who now claims to be native American because you can't defend your argument. We did not invade this country, we were bought here. And before you start off with that punk bitch shit about Africans selling us, native americans owned slaves. Then some native American tribes would helped the white man fight other indian tribes. So you wanna talk shit boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bullshit silly man.  Once again, I have pictures to prove my heritage.  All you are words.
Click to expand...

You have pictures? How do we know you aren't catfishing?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats stopping you?  Were sitting right here and we're are outnumbered.  What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't start fights.  I end them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just said to let the race wars begin. Sounds like a start to me. I'm just waiting for them to start so I can end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Paul have claimed that all the Earth is rightfully yours.  Come and take it.  Or shut the fuck up with your idiotic claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we take it that will be on our schedule. When you get strong enough to make me shut up then come give it a swing and see what happens.
Click to expand...






Oh, trust me little one, even at 75 I can wipe the floor with you and your ilk.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> 
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like isis. That's the whole.  Sure whites bigger weapons but whites had bigger weapons n superior technology in vietnam n still got there  asses kicked.
> 
> And if whites win, fine. Then were not meant to b here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we are not here they will go extinct.  The last time they lost contact with Blacks they fell into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The 6th Century Climate Catastrophe is what plunged Europe into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Had nothing to do with Africa.  However. That was one of those energy crunches that cause evolution.
> 
> That evolution was the Renaissance.
Click to expand...


That's not how things went.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't native American. You're a white man who now claims to be native American because you can't defend your argument. We did not invade this country, we were bought here. And before you start off with that punk bitch shit about Africans selling us, native americans owned slaves. Then some native American tribes would helped the white man fight other indian tribes. So you wanna talk shit boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bullshit silly man.  Once again, I have pictures to prove my heritage.  All you are words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have pictures. How do we know you are catfishing?
Click to expand...





Because I will upload them dummy.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like isis. That's the whole.  Sure whites bigger weapons but whites had bigger weapons n superior technology in vietnam n still got there  asses kicked.
> 
> And if whites win, fine. Then were not meant to b here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we are not here they will go extinct.  The last time they lost contact with Blacks they fell into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The 6th Century Climate Catastrophe is what plunged Europe into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Had nothing to do with Africa.  However. That was one of those energy crunches that cause evolution.
> 
> That evolution was the Renaissance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how things went.
Click to expand...






That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> 
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like isis. That's the whole.  Sure whites bigger weapons but whites had bigger weapons n superior technology in vietnam n still got there  asses kicked.
> 
> And if whites win, fine. Then were not meant to b here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we are not here they will go extinct.  The last time they lost contact with Blacks they fell into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The 6th Century Climate Catastrophe is what plunged Europe into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Had nothing to do with Africa.  However. That was one of those energy crunches that cause evolution.
> 
> That evolution was the Renaissance.
Click to expand...

So it got cold and whites forgot what Africans taught them?  Come on man. You gotta have a more believable story than that.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats stopping you?  Were sitting right here and we're are outnumbered.  What are you afraid of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't start fights.  I end them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just said to let the race wars begin. Sounds like a start to me. I'm just waiting for them to start so I can end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Paul have claimed that all the Earth is rightfully yours.  Come and take it.  Or shut the fuck up with your idiotic claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we take it that will be on our schedule. When you get strong enough to make me shut up then come give it a swing and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, trust me little one, even at 75 I can wipe the floor with you and your ilk.
Click to expand...


You whites here talk a lot of shit about whipping ass. You're 75, it's probably best you quit talk that kind of shit.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't native American. You're a white man who now claims to be native American because you can't defend your argument. We did not invade this country, we were bought here. And before you start off with that punk bitch shit about Africans selling us, native americans owned slaves. Then some native American tribes would helped the white man fight other indian tribes. So you wanna talk shit boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bullshit silly man.  Once again, I have pictures to prove my heritage.  All you are words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have pictures. How do we know you are catfishing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I will upload them dummy.
Click to expand...

So youre going to upload someone elses pictures and think that proves something?  I can upload some pictures of a white person and tell you I'm white.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like isis. That's the whole.  Sure whites bigger weapons but whites had bigger weapons n superior technology in vietnam n still got there  asses kicked.
> 
> And if whites win, fine. Then were not meant to b here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we are not here they will go extinct.  The last time they lost contact with Blacks they fell into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The 6th Century Climate Catastrophe is what plunged Europe into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Had nothing to do with Africa.  However. That was one of those energy crunches that cause evolution.
> 
> That evolution was the Renaissance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it got cold and whites forgot what Africans taught them?  Come on man. You gotta have a more believable story than that.
Click to expand...






Africans taught nothing to anyone, dipshit.  You weren't even on the continent.  Other than the occasional coastal raid in Gibralter you rarely crossed the Med.

When it got cold in Europe those of you who could, left.  Those who couldn't...died.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats stopping you?  Were sitting right here and we're are outnumbered.  What are you afraid of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't start fights.  I end them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just said to let the race wars begin. Sounds like a start to me. I'm just waiting for them to start so I can end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Paul have claimed that all the Earth is rightfully yours.  Come and take it.  Or shut the fuck up with your idiotic claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we take it that will be on our schedule. When you get strong enough to make me shut up then come give it a swing and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, trust me little one, even at 75 I can wipe the floor with you and your ilk.
Click to expand...

75?  You better go take your Geritol and hope you dont pass out trying to get it out of the cabinet.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't native American. You're a white man who now claims to be native American because you can't defend your argument. We did not invade this country, we were bought here. And before you start off with that punk bitch shit about Africans selling us, native americans owned slaves. Then some native American tribes would helped the white man fight other indian tribes. So you wanna talk shit boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bullshit silly man.  Once again, I have pictures to prove my heritage.  All you are words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have pictures. How do we know you are catfishing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I will upload them dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre going to upload someone elses pictures and think that proves something?  I can upload some pictures of a white person and tell you I'm white.
Click to expand...






How exactly do I upload some one else's pictures?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then let the race wars begin.  It seems that's what you desire.  I don't think your side will fare to well though.  Just sayin.
> 
> But thanks for making your racism plain for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Like isis. That's the whole.  Sure whites bigger weapons but whites had bigger weapons n superior technology in vietnam n still got there  asses kicked.
> 
> And if whites win, fine. Then were not meant to b here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we are not here they will go extinct.  The last time they lost contact with Blacks they fell into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The 6th Century Climate Catastrophe is what plunged Europe into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Had nothing to do with Africa.  However. That was one of those energy crunches that cause evolution.
> 
> That evolution was the Renaissance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how things went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
Click to expand...

None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't native American. You're a white man who now claims to be native American because you can't defend your argument. We did not invade this country, we were bought here. And before you start off with that punk bitch shit about Africans selling us, native americans owned slaves. Then some native American tribes would helped the white man fight other indian tribes. So you wanna talk shit boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bullshit silly man.  Once again, I have pictures to prove my heritage.  All you are words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have pictures. How do we know you are catfishing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I will upload them dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre going to upload someone elses pictures and think that proves something?  I can upload some pictures of a white person and tell you I'm white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly do I upload some one else's pictures?
Click to expand...

You do the white boy thing and steal them. Thats about all whites are good for. Theft.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't start fights.  I end them.
> 
> 
> 
> You just said to let the race wars begin. Sounds like a start to me. I'm just waiting for them to start so I can end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Paul have claimed that all the Earth is rightfully yours.  Come and take it.  Or shut the fuck up with your idiotic claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we take it that will be on our schedule. When you get strong enough to make me shut up then come give it a swing and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, trust me little one, even at 75 I can wipe the floor with you and your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75?  You better go take your Geritol and hope you dont pass out trying to get it out of the cabinet.
Click to expand...






Like I said junior, I will have no problems with silly people,  like you.

I am off to dinner now and will flay you again later!


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like isis. That's the whole.  Sure whites bigger weapons but whites had bigger weapons n superior technology in vietnam n still got there  asses kicked.
> 
> And if whites win, fine. Then were not meant to b here
> 
> 
> 
> If we are not here they will go extinct.  The last time they lost contact with Blacks they fell into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The 6th Century Climate Catastrophe is what plunged Europe into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Had nothing to do with Africa.  However. That was one of those energy crunches that cause evolution.
> 
> That evolution was the Renaissance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how things went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
Click to expand...

Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just said to let the race wars begin. Sounds like a start to me. I'm just waiting for them to start so I can end it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Paul have claimed that all the Earth is rightfully yours.  Come and take it.  Or shut the fuck up with your idiotic claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we take it that will be on our schedule. When you get strong enough to make me shut up then come give it a swing and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, trust me little one, even at 75 I can wipe the floor with you and your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75?  You better go take your Geritol and hope you dont pass out trying to get it out of the cabinet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said junior, I will have no problems with silly people,  like you.
> 
> I am off to dinner now and will flay you again later!
Click to expand...

Ok. If you say so old tymer.  Dont pull your hip out of joint.


----------



## Lastamender

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we are not here they will go extinct.  The last time they lost contact with Blacks they fell into the Dark Ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The 6th Century Climate Catastrophe is what plunged Europe into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Had nothing to do with Africa.  However. That was one of those energy crunches that cause evolution.
> 
> That evolution was the Renaissance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how things went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
Click to expand...

The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.


----------



## Dr Grump

Asclepias said:


> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.



????? So now you're into conspiracy theories??


----------



## impuretrash

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? So now you're into conspiracy theories??
Click to expand...







White people are time traveling vampires in service of an elite cabal of underground lizard people!!


----------



## IM2

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? So now you're into conspiracy theories??
Click to expand...

The conspiracy theory is how whites entered Africa and found no civilization.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because whites are violent conquerors doesnt mean Blacks did the same thing. Show us the proof and dont quote some silly white boy that needs to lie in order to put a stain on the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History says otherwise.   Sheesh, your fantasy that Africa was all beautiful and everyone lived in harmony is belied by every record we have.
> 
> The black tribes tried to wipe out the bushmen for fucks sake.
> 
> This KNOWN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me the history. No white boy history. I want the real history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe anything I provide because you are a warped human being.  So, you look up as much history as you can find on your own from various sources and then get back to us.
> 
> Even better you should travel to Zimbabwe and see how long you last.  I wouldn't give you a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when you provide it from a Black source.
> 
> Oops Too late. I spent two weeks in Zimbabwe. Far as I can tell I'm ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You couldn't last two days unless you stayed in the airport.  The blacks there consider you a pussy and would flay you.
Click to expand...


I visited Harare 20 years ago and never felt more at home. Whites like you don't understand the brotherhood we have with Africans. They might consider you a pussy though. American whites are always trying to tell us how everybody hates us. But it's YOU that they hate.


----------



## IM2

This thread is an example of just how weak and insecure some whites here are. We are here simply saying that blacks have accomplished some good things that have helped humanity. But some of these white people here who have been losers all their lives cannot deal with such a reality.

So when shown the facts, instead of accepting them, the claim gets made that civilization only occurred above the sahara because the halfstory these whites have learned tells them that whites lived above the sahara therefore it was more advanced.

Then when shown there were highly developed advanced kingdoms below the sahara, they had to be arab kingdoms because the halfstory these whites have learned tells them that Arabs were basically white, and that's why those kingdoms were more advanced.

When shown the fact that black Arabs existed a couple of white men here birthed children and tried to argue that pictures showing black Arabs were not pictures of black Arabs.

Then when shown that the richest man in world history was a black king from an advanced, highly developed "sub Saharan" African empire, well whites heads started to explode like we were watching the movie Scanners. Suddenly the black rulers from Africa were equal to white men as they conquered territory in their own area. And they were suddenly exploiting the resources just like whites.

Yep, these idiots tried to equate a man like Mansa Musa to King Leopold.

It is a simple thing to say that Africa was just as civilized as Europe, but white fragility doesn't allow this. Nor does white insecurity.


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????? So now you're into conspiracy theories??
Click to expand...

What made you think that is a conspiracy theory? The Greeks even admitted to it.  The only conspiracy theories are those that don't point out that Blacks created the first civilizations and whites were unfashionably late to the party.


----------



## Asclepias

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The 6th Century Climate Catastrophe is what plunged Europe into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Had nothing to do with Africa.  However. That was one of those energy crunches that cause evolution.
> 
> That evolution was the Renaissance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how things went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
Click to expand...

Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our resident Trolls, IM2 and francoHWC just love throwing up senseless threads such as this one.  Curious, but they have nothing, whatsoever to do with TODAY and where we are today.
> 
> Here is where we are TODAY trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> 
> 
> Call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I don't give a crap about that.
> 
> What I want to know want to know from all you guys who are always running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl are is this
> 
> What do you do when you prove that a race of ppl is stupid (on av)
Click to expand...

On average black people are dumber than white folks. Don't mean they can't be useful. Someone has to take out the trash.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't native American. You're a white man who now claims to be native American because you can't defend your argument. We did not invade this country, we were bought here. And before you start off with that punk bitch shit about Africans selling us, native americans owned slaves. Then some native American tribes would helped the white man fight other indian tribes. So you wanna talk shit boy?
Click to expand...

nobody's history is lily white.


----------



## Asclepias

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't native American. You're a white man who now claims to be native American because you can't defend your argument. We did not invade this country, we were bought here. And before you start off with that punk bitch shit about Africans selling us, native americans owned slaves. Then some native American tribes would helped the white man fight other indian tribes. So you wanna talk shit boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nobody's history is lily white.
Click to expand...

White peoples history is lily white except the parts Africans had to educate them.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how things went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
Click to expand...

That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our resident Trolls, IM2 and francoHWC just love throwing up senseless threads such as this one.  Curious, but they have nothing, whatsoever to do with TODAY and where we are today.
> 
> Here is where we are TODAY trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> 
> 
> Call me intellectually inferior all day
> 
> I don't give a crap about that.
> 
> What I want to know want to know from all you guys who are always running around trying to prove how stupid blk ppl are is this
> 
> What do you do when you prove that a race of ppl is stupid (on av)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On average black people are dumber than white folks. Don't mean they can't be useful. Someone has to take out the trash.
Click to expand...

Too bad for you. None of what you said was true.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't native American. You're a white man who now claims to be native American because you can't defend your argument. We did not invade this country, we were bought here. And before you start off with that punk bitch shit about Africans selling us, native americans owned slaves. Then some native American tribes would helped the white man fight other indian tribes. So you wanna talk shit boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nobody's history is lily white.
Click to expand...

Blah, Blah, Blah.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
> 
> 
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
Click to expand...

Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> 
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmniSheketo 10BC to 1AD
Click to expand...

Thank you for showing me this.


----------



## Asclepias

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> 
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmniSheketo 10BC to 1AD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for showing me this.
Click to expand...

No problem. My only ask is you spread the word where it counts. With other Blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

The one Black African that whites hate is Imhotep. He is the designer of the Great Pyramid and the worlds first documented multi genius.. This is the guy that doctors invoke during their oath as Asclepius (His Greek name). He was long before Hippocrates

The oath of Imhotep: in recognition of African contributions to Western medicine.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> 
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
Click to expand...


Don't forget Nefertiti.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> 
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
Click to expand...

Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> 
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.
Click to expand...


Sure it is.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> 
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
Click to expand...

Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435

*"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> 
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
Click to expand...


Here are some black people.






Remember this the next time you talk about Nefertiti.

Egypt ain't in Europe son.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
Click to expand...


Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:





So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.


The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.


----------



## gtopa1

IM2 said:


> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.


Well you were the first to get down from the tress so there is that I suppose...even though their skin was white...a tad confusing. 

Never heard of him. Sounds interesting though.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
Click to expand...


Huh? That's Hillary!!!!!

Greg


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> 
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this the next time you talk about Nefertiti.
> 
> Egypt ain't in Europe son.
Click to expand...



Haha that guy on the right is almost as white as me. What the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## impuretrash

gtopa1 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? That's Hillary!!!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Way better looking than Hillary.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> 
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this the next time you talk about Nefertiti.
> 
> Egypt ain't in Europe son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that guy on the right is almost as white as me. What the fuck are you smoking?
Click to expand...


These are 2 black people. I am smoking nothing. Just learn this lesson and understand what it means when you start making Africans white.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
Click to expand...

Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.






The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.


----------



## impuretrash

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
Click to expand...


Looks quite different in this photo:


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
Click to expand...

Only if youre blind.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
Click to expand...

Here is another good one of Nefertiti.


----------



## Asclepias

Look at the expression on Tuts face. I can just imagine his wife telling him that one day people would claim he was white.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Asclepias said:


> . Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your wife has humongous ears and is missing 85% of her cranium?


----------



## Asclepias

Dogmaphobe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Your wife has humongous ears and is missing 85% of her cranium?
Click to expand...

Yep my wife has big ears and yes youre missing 85% of your cranium.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> These are 2 black people. I am smoking nothing. Just learn this lesson and understand what it means when you start making Africans white.



Do you mean like Michael Jackson or


----------



## gtopa1

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> 
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here are some black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this the next time you talk about Nefertiti.
> 
> Egypt ain't in Europe son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that guy on the right is almost as white as me. What the fuck are you smoking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are 2 black people. I am smoking nothing. Just learn this lesson and understand what it means when you start making Africans white.
Click to expand...



Something Africans gave the world...............

Scientists have identified the first new strain of HIV since the year 2000. It the first time a new subtype of Group M HIV has been identified since classification guidelines were established at the turn of the century.

Group M viruses are responsible for the global pandemic, which can be traced back to the Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC) in Sub-Saharan Africa.


Researchers say the new discovery helps them to stay one step ahead of a mutating virus and avoid new pandemics. Before an unusual virus can be determined a new subtype, three cases of it must be discovered independently.
First new strain of HIV discovered in 19 years

Just sayin'. 

Greg


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't start fights.  I end them.
> 
> 
> 
> You just said to let the race wars begin. Sounds like a start to me. I'm just waiting for them to start so I can end it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Paul have claimed that all the Earth is rightfully yours.  Come and take it.  Or shut the fuck up with your idiotic claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we take it that will be on our schedule. When you get strong enough to make me shut up then come give it a swing and see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, trust me little one, even at 75 I can wipe the floor with you and your ilk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You whites here talk a lot of shit about whipping ass. You're 75, it's probably best you quit talk that kind of shit.
Click to expand...





Make me honey.  I have worked outside for my entire life.  I am in very good condition for a man my age.  Wimps who work in offices are no threat.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we are not here they will go extinct.  The last time they lost contact with Blacks they fell into the Dark Ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The 6th Century Climate Catastrophe is what plunged Europe into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Had nothing to do with Africa.  However. That was one of those energy crunches that cause evolution.
> 
> That evolution was the Renaissance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how things went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
Click to expand...







Really?  Show me a building in Africa not built by the Egyptians, and Great Zimbabwe, that has lasted for more than a hundred years.

I have to say, your level of fantasy beliefs is pretty amazing.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> History says otherwise.   Sheesh, your fantasy that Africa was all beautiful and everyone lived in harmony is belied by every record we have.
> 
> The black tribes tried to wipe out the bushmen for fucks sake.
> 
> This KNOWN!
> 
> 
> 
> Show me the history. No white boy history. I want the real history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't believe anything I provide because you are a warped human being.  So, you look up as much history as you can find on your own from various sources and then get back to us.
> 
> Even better you should travel to Zimbabwe and see how long you last.  I wouldn't give you a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when you provide it from a Black source.
> 
> Oops Too late. I spent two weeks in Zimbabwe. Far as I can tell I'm ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  You couldn't last two days unless you stayed in the airport.  The blacks there consider you a pussy and would flay you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I visited Harare 20 years ago and never felt more at home. Whites like you don't understand the brotherhood we have with Africans. They might consider you a pussy though. American whites are always trying to tell us how everybody hates us. But it's YOU that they hate.
Click to expand...






Then why didn't you stay there?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
> 
> 
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
Click to expand...








So few you can count them on one hand.  And Cleopatra was Greek, moron.  She was a Ptolemy.  A GREEK family.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> 
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
Click to expand...







Oh boy, add another four or five why don't you.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Nefertiti.
> View attachment 289075
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
Click to expand...






Really?  What about that bust looks black to you?  Lips?  Nope.  Eye brows?  Nope.  Nose?  Possibly, but there is no flaring of the nostrils that I can see.  Ears?  Nope.  Eye lids?  Possibly.

However, she looks more asian than black to me.


----------



## westwall

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not Nefertiti. Thats the wife of the white dude that discovered Nefertiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
Click to expand...





Yup, now she really looks asian.


----------



## impuretrash

westwall said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, now she really looks asian.
Click to expand...


Lots of modern-day Egyptians have similar facial features and they'd stick a boot up your ass if you called them "black".


----------



## westwall

impuretrash said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, now she really looks asian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of modern-day Egyptians have similar facial features and they'd stick a boot up your ass if you called them "black".
Click to expand...





Yes, I know.  It is becoming very clear to me that these people are just simply insane.  The level of fantasy that infests their brains is amazing.  Regardless, until they start something they are relatively harmless.

When they start something they will quickly figure out why they shouldn't have.


----------



## impuretrash

westwall said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, now she really looks asian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of modern-day Egyptians have similar facial features and they'd stick a boot up your ass if you called them "black".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know.  It is becoming very clear to me that these people are just simply insane.  The level of fantasy that infests their brains is amazing.  Regardless, until they start something they are relatively harmless.
> 
> When they start something they will quickly figure out why they shouldn't have.
Click to expand...


Afrocentric history revisionism is basically a religious belief rooted in pathological insecurity.. No amount of proof will ever sway true believers. Honestly, I feel kinda guilty for even trying.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.

Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia

My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.

Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.

OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!


----------



## impuretrash

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!



African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.


----------



## westwall

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!







The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.

That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

impuretrash said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
Click to expand...

And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit. 
My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!


----------



## westwall

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
Click to expand...






Absolutely true.  I find racism of any stripe, and from any color of person to be stupid, and intellectually dishonest.   The evidence is simple and unequivocal.   No race is superior to any other.  Period.


----------



## Vastator

Similar, is not sameness...

For example; humans are purported to share up to 98 percent of the same DNA as chimps, and Bonobos.
Bonobos Join Chimps as Closest Human Relatives

"differences in the genomes of the three species—differences that may explain how bonobos and chimpanzees don't look or act like us even though we share about 99% of our DNA.

"We're so closely related genetically, yet our behavior is so different," says team member and computational biologist Janet Kelso of the Max Planck Institute for Evolutionary Anthropology in Leipzig, Germany."

Obviously even such a small variance in the genetic commonality can produce very profound differences. It doesn't take much.

Then couple the realization that small differences can and do have a profound effect on the outcome of a species; with the difference between sub-saharan negro populations, and humans.

Non subsaharan negro populations are comprised of as much as 2 percent neanderthal, and denisovan DNA. Native subsaharan negros have none.

Humans Today Have Even More Neanderthal DNA Than We Realized

"modern populations carry between 1.8 to 2.6 percent Neanderthal DNA—that’s higher than the previous estimates of about 1.5 to 2.1 percent. More specifically, East Asians have about 2.3 to 2.6 percent Neanderthal DNA, while people from western Europe and Asia have retained about 1.8 to 2.4 percent DNA. African populations have virtually none because their ancestors did not mate with Neanderthals."

At the risk of stating the obvious; negros arent the same as the rest of humanity, as genetics bear out. We clearly see the difference even 2 percent can make. In truth... The difference was obvious even before genetics proved it out.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
Click to expand...

LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:

San people - Wikipedia

Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...


----------



## impuretrash

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
Click to expand...


Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
Click to expand...

So who was living in South Africa before the Dutch got there LOL? I guess you fell for the Boer propaganda too...


----------



## westwall

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
Click to expand...






The other thing I foundvinteredting isvtheir belief that they are not inherently violent, that they became violent because of the white man.  There is mountains of evidence that prove that belief to be ridiculous.   As you note, the bantu came after, and tried to exterminate the Busmen, long before the white man ever set foot in Africa.


----------



## westwall

impuretrash said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
Click to expand...






Yes, why feel pride for something you didn't do?

Harriet Tubman was a extraordinary human being.  Her accomplishments were because of HER, and her extraordinary will power.

Not the color of her skin.


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
Click to expand...

totally agree--the blacks are so obsessed with color, it warps their minds 
ie -Smollet


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

impuretrash said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
Click to expand...

Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.


----------



## Third Party

IM2 said:


> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.


You are right they did a lot-warred with each other, created slaves and probably slavery too-sold Africans into slavery to the European traders, and cultivated exotic diseases. What a legacy!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing I foundvinteredting isvtheir belief that they are not inherently violent, that they became violent because of the white man.  There is mountains of evidence that prove that belief to be ridiculous.   As you note, the bantu came after, and tried to exterminate the Busmen, long before the white man ever set foot in Africa.
Click to expand...

All humans are violent...to exactly the same degree. It is our nature.


----------



## Meathead

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
Click to expand...

Oh Gawd! Are they going to start with the great San (Hottentot) civilization now?


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
Click to expand...

..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree--the blacks are so obsessed with color, it warps their minds
> ie -Smollet
Click to expand...

Not what I said at all..racist. Nice try at twisting. I've read your posts...YOU are so obsessed with color..it has warped YOUR mind....as proven in your posts on the subject.


----------



## Vastator

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand
Click to expand...

The outcome speaks for itself...


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand
Click to expand...

LOL! And away you go, eh? Hmmm...did 'White' people invent writing? Were the first examples of tech invented by 'White" people?


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree--the blacks are so obsessed with color, it warps their minds
> ie -Smollet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all..racist. Nice try at twisting. I've read your posts...YOU are so obsessed with color..it has warped YOUR mind....as proven in your posts on the subject.
Click to expand...

..I don't think/obsess about race--I am RESPONDING to the 24/7 crap where the blacks/MSM are obsessing over it 
hahahahahha


----------



## impuretrash

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
Click to expand...


Save your lectures for the black supremacists in this thread.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Meathead said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Gawd! Are they going to start with the great San (Hottentot) civilization now?
Click to expand...

LOL! Don't know about all that...just fact-checking the usual suspects....the San were hunter-gatherers.....not a lot of what we would call civilization.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

impuretrash said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Save your lectures for the black supremacists in this thread.
Click to expand...

Nope...I treat all racists of whatever the color the same..as the scum-sucking bottom feeders that they are.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree--the blacks are so obsessed with color, it warps their minds
> ie -Smollet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all..racist. Nice try at twisting. I've read your posts...YOU are so obsessed with color..it has warped YOUR mind....as proven in your posts on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I don't think/obsess about race--I am RESPONDING to the 24/7 crap where the blacks/MSM are obsessing over it
> hahahahahha
Click to expand...

Nope...hahahaha...you're a dyed in the wool racist..and you're proud of it. You are not made a victim by the MSM..you make yourself a victim for some false sense of empowerment..and the freedom to act the ass.


----------



## impuretrash

westwall said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, why feel pride for something you didn't do?
> 
> Harriet Tubman was a extraordinary human being.  Her accomplishments were because of HER, and her extraordinary will power.
> 
> Not the color of her skin.
Click to expand...


Black people are allowed to take pride in the accomplishments of their forebears. So should whites and Asians and Jews. Tradition is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Meathead

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Gawd! Are they going to start with the great San (Hottentot) civilization now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Don't know about all that...just fact-checking the usual suspects....the San were hunter-gatherers.....not a lot of what we would call civilization.
Click to expand...

Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! And away you go, eh? Hmmm...did 'White' people invent writing? Were the first examples of tech invented by 'White" people?
Click to expand...

..you just PROVED you are ignorant of the subject...
no one said anything about inventing---
..the sub-Saharan area did not have anything like the European/American/etc written languages.....they did not have the blueprints for ships/trains/firearms/etc
..a lot of tribes did not have a written language--plain and simple

the Africans had this:





the whites had this:


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree--the blacks are so obsessed with color, it warps their minds
> ie -Smollet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all..racist. Nice try at twisting. I've read your posts...YOU are so obsessed with color..it has warped YOUR mind....as proven in your posts on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I don't think/obsess about race--I am RESPONDING to the 24/7 crap where the blacks/MSM are obsessing over it
> hahahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...hahahaha...you're a dyed in the wool racist..and you're proud of it. You are not made a victim by the MSM..you make yourself a victim for some false sense of empowerment..and the freedom to act the ass.
Click to expand...

...the term ''racist'' means nothing now because you people use it for lies and crap
..we laugh when we see that term
nhhhahahhahahahahahhahaha


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Meathead said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Gawd! Are they going to start with the great San (Hottentot) civilization now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Don't know about all that...just fact-checking the usual suspects....the San were hunter-gatherers.....not a lot of what we would call civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?
Click to expand...

Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Gawd! Are they going to start with the great San (Hottentot) civilization now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Don't know about all that...just fact-checking the usual suspects....the San were hunter-gatherers.....not a lot of what we would call civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
Click to expand...

....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are


----------



## Meathead

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I found this thread interesting is the basic belief that these nutjobs have that all history is from blacks, that all culture and technology is from blacks, and that because blacks were the first people that gives them the right to murder interlopers.  This Paul essien fool basically said that even though dutch settlers beat blacks to South Africa by over 100 years, because they are white, their descendants should be killed and their land stolen.
> 
> That is such an extreme viewpoint that there is no reasoning with the sort of person who holds those beliefs.  You simply kill them and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Gawd! Are they going to start with the great San (Hottentot) civilization now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Don't know about all that...just fact-checking the usual suspects....the San were hunter-gatherers.....not a lot of what we would call civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
Click to expand...

Perhaps you thought this thread was about the colonization of South Africa?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> 
> 
> totally agree--the blacks are so obsessed with color, it warps their minds
> ie -Smollet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I said at all..racist. Nice try at twisting. I've read your posts...YOU are so obsessed with color..it has warped YOUR mind....as proven in your posts on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I don't think/obsess about race--I am RESPONDING to the 24/7 crap where the blacks/MSM are obsessing over it
> hahahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...hahahaha...you're a dyed in the wool racist..and you're proud of it. You are not made a victim by the MSM..you make yourself a victim for some false sense of empowerment..and the freedom to act the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...the term ''racist'' means nothing now because you people use it for lies and crap
> ..we laugh when we see that term
> nhhhahahhahahahahahhahaha
Click to expand...

How convenient you must find that? As an excuse, I mean....to me, of course..a false narrative..no matter how many times you repeat it..is still false. You and your ilk have attempted to divest the term 'racist' of emotional impact by devaluing it..saying it is used too casually..and too commonly. But no..it still means the same thing..when applied to racists.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Meathead said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd! Are they going to start with the great San (Hottentot) civilization now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Don't know about all that...just fact-checking the usual suspects....the San were hunter-gatherers.....not a lot of what we would call civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you thought this thread was about the colonization of South Africa?
Click to expand...

Nope...i think this thread is about two groups..each trying to prove the unprovable...by misquoting and cherry-picking history...and flinging poo.


----------



## impuretrash

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> totally agree--the blacks are so obsessed with color, it warps their minds
> ie -Smollet
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I said at all..racist. Nice try at twisting. I've read your posts...YOU are so obsessed with color..it has warped YOUR mind....as proven in your posts on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..I don't think/obsess about race--I am RESPONDING to the 24/7 crap where the blacks/MSM are obsessing over it
> hahahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...hahahaha...you're a dyed in the wool racist..and you're proud of it. You are not made a victim by the MSM..you make yourself a victim for some false sense of empowerment..and the freedom to act the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...the term ''racist'' means nothing now because you people use it for lies and crap
> ..we laugh when we see that term
> nhhhahahhahahahahahhahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How convenient you must find that? As an excuse, I mean....to me, of course..a false narrative..no matter how many times you repeat it..is still false. You and your ilk have attempted to divest the term 'racist' of emotional impact by devaluing it..saying it is used too casually..and too commonly. But no..it still means the same thing..when applied to racists.
Click to expand...


Black people are, on average, better at sports than than Asian people. Is that a racist statement?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Well...many like to think that the Bantu migration was the first time Africans were in that part of Africa..of course..they are wrong:
> 
> San people - Wikipedia
> 
> Again..this preoccupation with color...as though it has any real relevancy...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd! Are they going to start with the great San (Hottentot) civilization now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Don't know about all that...just fact-checking the usual suspects....the San were hunter-gatherers.....not a lot of what we would call civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
Click to expand...

You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! And away you go, eh? Hmmm...did 'White' people invent writing? Were the first examples of tech invented by 'White" people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you just PROVED you are ignorant of the subject...
> no one said anything about inventing---
> ..the sub-Saharan area did not have anything like the European/American/etc written languages.....they did not have the blueprints for ships/trains/firearms/etc
> ..a lot of tribes did not have a written language--plain and simple
> 
> the Africans had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whites had this:
Click to expand...

This appears to be very important to you......you're still a racist though..and all your carefully cherry-picked shyte..means nothing to anyone with half a brain and a working moral compass.

Oh..and you might want to give some thought..as i suggested to timelines...as in..what was going on in Europe 10,000 years ago...vs what was going on in Africa..or Asia..for that matter. White people were latecomers to the world scene. They were definite over-achievers..benefited from stealing a lot of tech from other places....which is all to the good. But they did not invent writing..or farming....or brewing....or sea travel.....or----


----------



## Meathead

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> ...and flinging poo.


That's racist!


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd! Are they going to start with the great San (Hottentot) civilization now?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Don't know about all that...just fact-checking the usual suspects....the San were hunter-gatherers.....not a lot of what we would call civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
Click to expand...

.......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ] 


> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.





> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices


Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! And away you go, eh? Hmmm...did 'White' people invent writing? Were the first examples of tech invented by 'White" people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you just PROVED you are ignorant of the subject...
> no one said anything about inventing---
> ..the sub-Saharan area did not have anything like the European/American/etc written languages.....they did not have the blueprints for ships/trains/firearms/etc
> ..a lot of tribes did not have a written language--plain and simple
> 
> the Africans had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whites had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This appears to be very important to you......you're still a racist though..and all your carefully cherry-picked shyte..means nothing to anyone with half a brain and a working moral compass.
> 
> Oh..and you might want to give some thought..as i suggested to timelines...as in..what was going on in Europe 10,000 years ago...vs what was going oon in Africa..or Asia..for that matter. Whate people were latecomers to the world scene. They were definite over-achievers..benefited from stealing a lot of tech from other places....which is all to the good. But they did not invent writing..or farming....or brewing....or sea travel.....or----
Click to expand...

even MORE evidence and links from EvilEye
please, can you cut down on the links/evidence--we need more time to read all of that
[ hahahhahahahahahhahahah ] 
= you have NO proof of what you claim = your posts are crap


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
> 
> 
> 
> ..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! And away you go, eh? Hmmm...did 'White' people invent writing? Were the first examples of tech invented by 'White" people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you just PROVED you are ignorant of the subject...
> no one said anything about inventing---
> ..the sub-Saharan area did not have anything like the European/American/etc written languages.....they did not have the blueprints for ships/trains/firearms/etc
> ..a lot of tribes did not have a written language--plain and simple
> 
> the Africans had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whites had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This appears to be very important to you......you're still a racist though..and all your carefully cherry-picked shyte..means nothing to anyone with half a brain and a working moral compass.
> 
> Oh..and you might want to give some thought..as i suggested to timelines...as in..what was going on in Europe 10,000 years ago...vs what was going oon in Africa..or Asia..for that matter. Whate people were latecomers to the world scene. They were definite over-achievers..benefited from stealing a lot of tech from other places....which is all to the good. But they did not invent writing..or farming....or brewing....or sea travel.....or----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even MORE evidence and links from EvilEye
> please, can you cut down on the links/evidence--we need more time to read all of that
> [ hahahhahahahahahhahahah ]
> = you have NO proof of what you claim = your posts are crap
Click to expand...

**yawn***
'pearls before swine' and all that--- everything I've posted is not just known fact..but easily known fact...why in the world would I waste my time..educating you?

Get yourself some 8th grade textbooks...and have at it.


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! And away you go, eh? Hmmm...did 'White' people invent writing? Were the first examples of tech invented by 'White" people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you just PROVED you are ignorant of the subject...
> no one said anything about inventing---
> ..the sub-Saharan area did not have anything like the European/American/etc written languages.....they did not have the blueprints for ships/trains/firearms/etc
> ..a lot of tribes did not have a written language--plain and simple
> 
> the Africans had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whites had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This appears to be very important to you......you're still a racist though..and all your carefully cherry-picked shyte..means nothing to anyone with half a brain and a working moral compass.
> 
> Oh..and you might want to give some thought..as i suggested to timelines...as in..what was going on in Europe 10,000 years ago...vs what was going oon in Africa..or Asia..for that matter. Whate people were latecomers to the world scene. They were definite over-achievers..benefited from stealing a lot of tech from other places....which is all to the good. But they did not invent writing..or farming....or brewing....or sea travel.....or----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even MORE evidence and links from EvilEye
> please, can you cut down on the links/evidence--we need more time to read all of that
> [ hahahhahahahahahhahahah ]
> = you have NO proof of what you claim = your posts are crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **yawn***
> 'pearls before swine' and all that--- everything I've posted is not just known fact..but easily know fact...why in the world would I waste my time..educating you?
Click to expand...

please STOP--all your evidence is drowning us in tears 
..you posted SO MANY links and so much evidence---AMAZING ..I've never seen so much evidence from you anti-white/anti-Americans


----------



## Third Party

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! And away you go, eh? Hmmm...did 'White' people invent writing? Were the first examples of tech invented by 'White" people?
Click to expand...


----------



## Third Party

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! And away you go, eh? Hmmm...did 'White' people invent writing? Were the first examples of tech invented by 'White" people?
Click to expand...

White people improved greatly so many things, they may as well have invented them.


----------



## westwall

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Don't know about all that...just fact-checking the usual suspects....the San were hunter-gatherers.....not a lot of what we would call civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
Click to expand...






That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.

It has nothing to do with their race.


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
Click to expand...

who said it did?? you repeated it twice


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
Click to expand...

starvation/undernourishment/etc


----------



## westwall

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
> 
> 
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said it did?? you repeated it twice
Click to expand...






You, for one.  You rightfully describe their inability to grow food properly,  but choose not to explain why they can't.   Thus, the impression is they are simple savages incapable of ever learning how when that is simply not the case.

We are witnessing the same attack on education here in the USA.  The political class has dumbed down education for a reason.

The results of that are very clear here and now.


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said it did?? you repeated it twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, for one.  You rightfully describe their inability to grow food properly,  but choose not to explain why they can't.   Thus, the impression is they are simple savages incapable of ever learning how when that is simply not the case.
> 
> We are witnessing the same attack on education here in the USA.  The political class has dumbed down education for a reason.
> 
> The results of that are very clear here and now.
Click to expand...

hahahhahahahah
not only do I explain why they can't I--unlike many members--I provide a link!!!!
per my post:
getting to the root of Africa's agricultural problem!!!!!!!!! --it's right there!

yes--I do explain why they can't---it's right THERE =post* # 739*
NO--I did not say it was because of their skin color--get some reading glasses
you are not reading or understanding the posts-or are blind
Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
Click to expand...

YOU--also--do not provide ANY evidence for your claim--but I did


----------



## westwall

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said it did?? you repeated it twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, for one.  You rightfully describe their inability to grow food properly,  but choose not to explain why they can't.   Thus, the impression is they are simple savages incapable of ever learning how when that is simply not the case.
> 
> We are witnessing the same attack on education here in the USA.  The political class has dumbed down education for a reason.
> 
> The results of that are very clear here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahahah
> not only do I explain why they can't I--unlike many members--I provide a link!!!!
> per my post:
> getting to the root of Africa's agricultural problem!!!!!!!!! --it's right there!
> 
> yes--I do explain why they can't---it's right THERE =post* # 739*
> NO--I did not say it was because of their skin color--get some reading glasses
> you are not reading or understanding the posts-or are blind
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
Click to expand...





Okay, why is their soil depleted?


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who said it did?? you repeated it twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, for one.  You rightfully describe their inability to grow food properly,  but choose not to explain why they can't.   Thus, the impression is they are simple savages incapable of ever learning how when that is simply not the case.
> 
> We are witnessing the same attack on education here in the USA.  The political class has dumbed down education for a reason.
> 
> The results of that are very clear here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahahah
> not only do I explain why they can't I--unlike many members--I provide a link!!!!
> per my post:
> getting to the root of Africa's agricultural problem!!!!!!!!! --it's right there!
> 
> yes--I do explain why they can't---it's right THERE =post* # 739*
> NO--I did not say it was because of their skin color--get some reading glasses
> you are not reading or understanding the posts-or are blind
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, why is their soil depleted?
Click to expand...

so you do see, you were wrong?


----------



## westwall

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> 
> 
> who said it did?? you repeated it twice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, for one.  You rightfully describe their inability to grow food properly,  but choose not to explain why they can't.   Thus, the impression is they are simple savages incapable of ever learning how when that is simply not the case.
> 
> We are witnessing the same attack on education here in the USA.  The political class has dumbed down education for a reason.
> 
> The results of that are very clear here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahahah
> not only do I explain why they can't I--unlike many members--I provide a link!!!!
> per my post:
> getting to the root of Africa's agricultural problem!!!!!!!!! --it's right there!
> 
> yes--I do explain why they can't---it's right THERE =post* # 739*
> NO--I did not say it was because of their skin color--get some reading glasses
> you are not reading or understanding the posts-or are blind
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, why is their soil depleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
Click to expand...







I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. The rest of sub-Sahara had glorious civilizations to counter Greece, Rome and Egypt, but somehow only the San were hunter-gatherers?
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
Click to expand...

Nothing does. Any problems they have is because of discrimination or environment. Like jungles don't make great places for civilization to develop highly. I always had a soft spot for the historical theory and it just keeps getting hotter so civilization keeps moving North, and South I suppose. Egypt Greece Italy France England and Germany.... There is also a theory about goats being domesticated and destroying all the vegetation moving North the same way. May have been discredited in the last 20-30 years.


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said it did?? you repeated it twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, for one.  You rightfully describe their inability to grow food properly,  but choose not to explain why they can't.   Thus, the impression is they are simple savages incapable of ever learning how when that is simply not the case.
> 
> We are witnessing the same attack on education here in the USA.  The political class has dumbed down education for a reason.
> 
> The results of that are very clear here and now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahahah
> not only do I explain why they can't I--unlike many members--I provide a link!!!!
> per my post:
> getting to the root of Africa's agricultural problem!!!!!!!!! --it's right there!
> 
> yes--I do explain why they can't---it's right THERE =post* # 739*
> NO--I did not say it was because of their skin color--get some reading glasses
> you are not reading or understanding the posts-or are blind
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, why is their soil depleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
Click to expand...

it's in the link


> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind





> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap


Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
> 
> 
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing does. Any problems they have is because of discrimination or environment. Like jungles don't make great places for civilization to develop highly. I always had a soft spot for the historical theory and it just keeps getting hotter so civilization keeps moving North, and South I suppose. Egypt Greece Italy France England and Germany.... There is also a theory about goats being domesticated and destroying all the vegetation moving North the same way. May have been discredited in the last 20-30 years.
Click to expand...

....you people are wrong---according to the US MSM and US blacks--EVERYTHING is about race
..are you saying the MSM and blacks are wrong......?????!!!!!!


----------



## westwall

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You, for one.  You rightfully describe their inability to grow food properly,  but choose not to explain why they can't.   Thus, the impression is they are simple savages incapable of ever learning how when that is simply not the case.
> 
> We are witnessing the same attack on education here in the USA.  The political class has dumbed down education for a reason.
> 
> The results of that are very clear here and now.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahhahahahah
> not only do I explain why they can't I--unlike many members--I provide a link!!!!
> per my post:
> getting to the root of Africa's agricultural problem!!!!!!!!! --it's right there!
> 
> yes--I do explain why they can't---it's right THERE =post* # 739*
> NO--I did not say it was because of their skin color--get some reading glasses
> you are not reading or understanding the posts-or are blind
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, why is their soil depleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
Click to expand...







You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahhahahahah
> not only do I explain why they can't I--unlike many members--I provide a link!!!!
> per my post:
> getting to the root of Africa's agricultural problem!!!!!!!!! --it's right there!
> 
> yes--I do explain why they can't---it's right THERE =post* # 739*
> NO--I did not say it was because of their skin color--get some reading glasses
> you are not reading or understanding the posts-or are blind
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, why is their soil depleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
Click to expand...

hahahhahahaha--stop drinking
it's in the links---read them
it's also because of wars/conflicts/etc


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahhahahahah
> not only do I explain why they can't I--unlike many members--I provide a link!!!!
> per my post:
> getting to the root of Africa's agricultural problem!!!!!!!!! --it's right there!
> 
> yes--I do explain why they can't---it's right THERE =post* # 739*
> NO--I did not say it was because of their skin color--get some reading glasses
> you are not reading or understanding the posts-or are blind
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, why is their soil depleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
Click to expand...

poor farming practices----it's RIGHT THERE


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh...not sure where all that is coming from..but I'm pretty sure that i didn't say any of it. You might, if you wish to actually engage historically...learn some actual facts..and some timelines....
> 
> 
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> starvation/undernourishment/etc
Click to expand...

Also the map of foreign domination war zones and hot jungles LOL. But thanks for the racist Outlook.


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahhahahahah
> not only do I explain why they can't I--unlike many members--I provide a link!!!!
> per my post:
> getting to the root of Africa's agricultural problem!!!!!!!!! --it's right there!
> 
> yes--I do explain why they can't---it's right THERE =post* # 739*
> NO--I did not say it was because of their skin color--get some reading glasses
> you are not reading or understanding the posts-or are blind
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, why is their soil depleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
Click to expand...

oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> starvation/undernourishment/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also the map of foreign domination war zones and hot jungles LOL. But thanks for the racist Outlook.
Click to expand...

you also--provide so much evidence that I'm overwhelmed 
[ you're babbling/crap ]


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahhahahahah
> not only do I explain why they can't I--unlike many members--I provide a link!!!!
> per my post:
> getting to the root of Africa's agricultural problem!!!!!!!!! --it's right there!
> 
> yes--I do explain why they can't---it's right THERE =post* # 739*
> NO--I did not say it was because of their skin color--get some reading glasses
> you are not reading or understanding the posts-or are blind
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, why is their soil depleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
Click to expand...

.....it's kind of like the ''RACE'' /'''leftists''' [ OMG!!! ] *cycle* that results in failure here in the US---a cycle of failure


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  The 6th Century Climate Catastrophe is what plunged Europe into the Dark Ages.
> 
> Had nothing to do with Africa.  However. That was one of those energy crunches that cause evolution.
> 
> That evolution was the Renaissance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how things went.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me a building in Africa not built by the Egyptians, and Great Zimbabwe, that has lasted for more than a hundred years.
> 
> I have to say, your level of fantasy beliefs is pretty amazing.
Click to expand...

Thats pretty easy even though i dont get why youre excluding Egypt and Zimbabwe. Theyre both in Africa.  Is this your version of white boy attempting to move the goal posts? Sorry but I wont allow you to do that.   I'l give you just one and let you find some excuse.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> 
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, add another four or five why don't you.
Click to expand...

I dont need 4 or 5 more. The point is that African civilizations in ancient times had multiple female rulers while white boys historically have held back their women.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, now she really looks asian.
Click to expand...

You elected to avoid my question in a cowardly manner. What features do Asians have that is not a trait established on the African continent?


----------



## harmonica

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Vikings had women's rights in the 800's. They were pretty white out.
> 
> 
> 
> Never really checked that out. I do know African civilizations like the Nubians and Egyptians honored their women and the lineage of rulership passed through the womans side of the family.  This was in the BC's and I believe Africa was the only place to have women rulers in the ancient world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's  right. Despite Elizabeth Taylor playing the role, Cleopatra was not white. And she ruled quite powerfully I should say. Another Great Queen, Sheba also was black. I think these ladies were a few years before the Vikings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even before both of them you have Queen Hatshepsut 1479-1458 BCE and for the Nubians AmaniShakheto 10BC to 1AD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, add another four or five why don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont need 4 or 5 more. The point is that African civilizations in ancient times had multiple female rulers while white boys historically have held back their women.
Click to expand...

still a shithole--undeniable 
shithole--literally


----------



## harmonica

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how things went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me a building in Africa not built by the Egyptians, and Great Zimbabwe, that has lasted for more than a hundred years.
> 
> I have to say, your level of fantasy beliefs is pretty amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats pretty easy even though i dont get why youre excluding Egypt and Zimbabwe. Theyre both in Africa.  Is this your version of white boy attempting to move the goal posts? Sorry but I wont allow you to do that.   I'l give you just one and let you find some excuse.
Click to expand...

Africa is the WORST continent --undeniable 
shithole--literally


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember. They hadnt invented SPF back then. Check the story of that bust.  Its obvious the white guy falsified the whole thing.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/entertainment/nefertiti-bust-may-be-a-fake-art-historians-1.776435
> 
> *"Berlin author and historian Edrogan Ercivan's new book, Missing Link in Archaeology, which was published last week, adds to Stierlin's argument. Ercivan has also called the Nefertiti bust a fake, saying it was modelled on Borchardt's wife, the Guardian newspaper reported."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, now she really looks asian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You elected to avoid my question in a cowardly manner. What features do Asians have that is not a trait established on the African continent?
Click to expand...






Epicanthal fold of the eye lids for one.


----------



## IM2

*100 African Cities Destroyed By Europeans, 1 of 4*


----------



## harmonica

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how things went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me a building in Africa not built by the Egyptians, and Great Zimbabwe, that has lasted for more than a hundred years.
> 
> I have to say, your level of fantasy beliefs is pretty amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats pretty easy even though i dont get why youre excluding Egypt and Zimbabwe. Theyre both in Africa.  Is this your version of white boy attempting to move the goal posts? Sorry but I wont allow you to do that.   I'l give you just one and let you find some excuse.
Click to expand...

.....because you haven't paid attention--as usual--they were talking about sub-Sahara Africa--which Egypt is not a part of


----------



## westwall

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, why is their soil depleted?
> 
> 
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahahaha--stop drinking
> it's in the links---read them
> it's also because of wars/conflicts/etc
Click to expand...






So you are admitting it has nothing to do with their race.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing does. Any problems they have is because of discrimination or environment. Like jungles don't make great places for civilization to develop highly. I always had a soft spot for the historical theory and it just keeps getting hotter so civilization keeps moving North, and South I suppose. Egypt Greece Italy France England and Germany.... There is also a theory about goats being domesticated and destroying all the vegetation moving North the same way. May have been discredited in the last 20-30 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....you people are wrong---according to the US MSM and US blacks--EVERYTHING is about race
> ..are you saying the MSM and blacks are wrong......?????!!!!!!
Click to expand...

race and inequality and Injustice and a huge mountain of GOP lies and misinformation and conspiracy theories. The disgrace is the GOP and the GOP is the swamp. You live on an imaginary planet of garbage propaganda. archaeologists only started being interested in sub-Saharan Africa in the last 30 years. You missed all the information over on the propaganda machine brainwashed functional dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!


I think its the inability of whites to admit to two things. They were the beneficiaries of the knowledge created by the very people they now despise and that they are embarrassed they were caught lying about history.  I mean how mortified would you feel if you claimed to be superior to someone, taught your family that the neighbors were inferior, taught your family that you had did all these great things, and then your grandchildren confronted you with the proof that not only had you lied about being superior....your neighbors are the ones that brought you out of ignorance?


----------



## westwall

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, why is their soil depleted?
> 
> 
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
Click to expand...







That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ran through this thread..I have to wonder..just why this is important....well...at all?? Genetic testing shows..conclusively...that all of humanity.....came from Africa. Yes, I know my link is Wikipedia...I could drown the thread in science..but..given that most here don't care..and wouldn't read it...I didn't bother.
> 
> Recent African origin of modern humans - Wikipedia
> 
> My point is..for both sides in this lil debate..is that our common humanity and common point of origin renders moot any cultural credit or deficit attributed to them.
> 
> Why it would matter in the least as to the color of the skin...or cultural heritage of...historical personages totally escapes me. Dividing humans up into smaller historical subsets simply invites exactly what is going on here...an infinite splitting of 'facts' that can never be proven..and are just fodder for people's preconceptions.
> 
> OK...carry on now...you may continue with the poo flinging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand
Click to expand...

Whites were superior in war technology only. They never had a script until the Romans gave them one. The Romans got theirs from the Canaanites/Phoenicians who were...you guessed it....Black people.


----------



## Meathead

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....plain--simple-undeniable--sub-Sahara [ that's racist-sorry ] Africa was far behind the whites in technology/written books-language/farming/etc--and they still are
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> starvation/undernourishment/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also the map of foreign domination war zones and hot jungles LOL. But thanks for the racist Outlook.
Click to expand...

They are maps of failure.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I said at all..racist. Nice try at twisting. I've read your posts...YOU are so obsessed with color..it has warped YOUR mind....as proven in your posts on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ..I don't think/obsess about race--I am RESPONDING to the 24/7 crap where the blacks/MSM are obsessing over it
> hahahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...hahahaha...you're a dyed in the wool racist..and you're proud of it. You are not made a victim by the MSM..you make yourself a victim for some false sense of empowerment..and the freedom to act the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...the term ''racist'' means nothing now because you people use it for lies and crap
> ..we laugh when we see that term
> nhhhahahhahahahahahhahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How convenient you must find that? As an excuse, I mean....to me, of course..a false narrative..no matter how many times you repeat it..is still false. You and your ilk have attempted to divest the term 'racist' of emotional impact by devaluing it..saying it is used too casually..and too commonly. But no..it still means the same thing..when applied to racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people are, on average, better at sports than than Asian people. Is that a racist statement?
Click to expand...

No its more of an incredibly ignorant statement.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the first one but the middle is Tiye, wife of Amenhotep III, not Nefertiti. This is what Tiye's mummy looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, that's a headdress not an afro. Sorry.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is Akhenaten. A man.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, now she really looks asian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You elected to avoid my question in a cowardly manner. What features do Asians have that is not a trait established on the African continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal fold of the eye lids for one.
Click to expand...

Never heard of the San people I guess.  Come on West. Youre slipping in your old age.


----------



## Vastator

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
Click to expand...

The mean IQ of a population plays directly into the type of governance that can be effectively applied. Thus, in Africa you get the “Strong man” default of leadership.

Threshold 97- Why Negro Nations Cannot Duplicate Western Civilization


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is PROVABLY  how things went.  You clowns are a hoot.  I wonder what personality disorder you suffer from.
> 
> 
> 
> None. It's provable that Africa had an equal or advanced civilization compared to Europe but you don't accept the proof shown. So fuck what you claim is provable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really worse than that. Whites have no civilization they can point to that didnt come about from other civilizations. They were late to civilization then forgot all about it for thousands of years until Blacks came back to europe and reeducated them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Show me a building in Africa not built by the Egyptians, and Great Zimbabwe, that has lasted for more than a hundred years.
> 
> I have to say, your level of fantasy beliefs is pretty amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats pretty easy even though i dont get why youre excluding Egypt and Zimbabwe. Theyre both in Africa.  Is this your version of white boy attempting to move the goal posts? Sorry but I wont allow you to do that.   I'l give you just one and let you find some excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....because you haven't paid attention--as usual--they were talking about sub-Sahara Africa--which Egypt is not a part of
Click to expand...

No such thing as sub-sahara Africa. That term is white boy goal post moving because they cant handle the facts.


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
Click to expand...

you have links/etc for this? 
of course it's not race related if the leadership is the SAME race...
..but---sub-Saharan is mostly black--yes?


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing does. Any problems they have is because of discrimination or environment. Like jungles don't make great places for civilization to develop highly. I always had a soft spot for the historical theory and it just keeps getting hotter so civilization keeps moving North, and South I suppose. Egypt Greece Italy France England and Germany.... There is also a theory about goats being domesticated and destroying all the vegetation moving North the same way. May have been discredited in the last 20-30 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....you people are wrong---according to the US MSM and US blacks--EVERYTHING is about race
> ..are you saying the MSM and blacks are wrong......?????!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> race and inequality and Injustice and a huge mountain of GOP lies and misinformation and conspiracy theories. The disgrace is the GOP and the GOP is the swamp. You live on an imaginary planet of garbage propaganda. archaeologists only started being interested in sub-Saharan Africa in the last 30 years. You missed all the information over on the propaganda machine brainwashed functional dumbass.
Click to expand...

PLEASE stop-----too much evidence !!!!!!!!
hahhahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Vastator

Meathead said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> starvation/undernourishment/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also the map of foreign domination war zones and hot jungles LOL. But thanks for the racist Outlook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are maps of failure.
Click to expand...

But the maps also reinforce the environmental factor in which certain species were forged. The negro developed only in as much as it’s survival required, in its environment at the time.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong picture.  Here is Nefertiti. She is obviously Black. Matter of fact she kind of looks like my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of the mummy is what my cousins hair looked like after they had perms or what happens during the mummification process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, now she really looks asian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You elected to avoid my question in a cowardly manner. What features do Asians have that is not a trait established on the African continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal fold of the eye lids for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the San people I guess.  Come on West. Youre slipping in your old age.
Click to expand...







You claim that blacks were peaceful and loving before whitey.  Tell that to the San who your bantu tribesmen tried to exterminate.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, now she really looks asian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You elected to avoid my question in a cowardly manner. What features do Asians have that is not a trait established on the African continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal fold of the eye lids for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the San people I guess.  Come on West. Youre slipping in your old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that blacks were peaceful and loving before whitey.  Tell that to the San who your bantu tribesmen tried to exterminate.
Click to expand...

I figured you would try to change the subject. So are you going to tell me what trait Asians have that is not represented on the African continent or not?


----------



## westwall

Vastator said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean IQ of a population plays directly into the type of governance that can be effectively applied. Thus, in Africa you get the “Strong man” default of leadership.
> 
> Threshold 97- Why Negro Nations Cannot Duplicate Western Civilization
Click to expand...






Mean IQ is also controlled by nutrition.   White people have over a century of improved farming practices to help increase median IQ.  You ignore that for a reason.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks quite different in this photo:
> View attachment 289078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, now she really looks asian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You elected to avoid my question in a cowardly manner. What features do Asians have that is not a trait established on the African continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal fold of the eye lids for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the San people I guess.  Come on West. Youre slipping in your old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that blacks were peaceful and loving before whitey.  Tell that to the San who your bantu tribesmen tried to exterminate.
Click to expand...

BTW youre getting confused in your old age. Never said all Blacks were peaceful and loving before whitey.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, now she really looks asian.
> 
> 
> 
> You elected to avoid my question in a cowardly manner. What features do Asians have that is not a trait established on the African continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal fold of the eye lids for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the San people I guess.  Come on West. Youre slipping in your old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that blacks were peaceful and loving before whitey.  Tell that to the San who your bantu tribesmen tried to exterminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you would try to change the subject. So are you going to tell me what trait Asians have that is not represented on the African continent or not?
Click to expand...





I already did, silly person.  Epicanthal folds are an Asian trait found nowhere in blacks.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, now she really looks asian.
> 
> 
> 
> You elected to avoid my question in a cowardly manner. What features do Asians have that is not a trait established on the African continent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal fold of the eye lids for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the San people I guess.  Come on West. Youre slipping in your old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that blacks were peaceful and loving before whitey.  Tell that to the San who your bantu tribesmen tried to exterminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW youre getting confused in your old age. Never said all Blacks were peaceful and loving before whitey.
Click to expand...








Maybe that was im2.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You elected to avoid my question in a cowardly manner. What features do Asians have that is not a trait established on the African continent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal fold of the eye lids for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of the San people I guess.  Come on West. Youre slipping in your old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that blacks were peaceful and loving before whitey.  Tell that to the San who your bantu tribesmen tried to exterminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you would try to change the subject. So are you going to tell me what trait Asians have that is not represented on the African continent or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did, silly person.  Epicanthal folds are an Asian trait found nowhere in blacks.
Click to expand...

I just debunked that. Care to give it another swing?


----------



## Vastator

westwall said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean IQ of a population plays directly into the type of governance that can be effectively applied. Thus, in Africa you get the “Strong man” default of leadership.
> 
> Threshold 97- Why Negro Nations Cannot Duplicate Western Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean IQ is also controlled by nutrition.   White people have over a century of improved farming practices to help increase median IQ.  You ignore that for a reason.
Click to expand...

Do you really think IQ had nothing to do with the implementation of systems, and practices that produced better over all food production, and therefore nutrition? Lemme guess... “Magic dirt”..?


----------



## IM2

Now if you want to doubt this mans interpretation:
*
Admiral
Sir Harry Rawson
*




Admiral *Sir Harry Holdsworth Rawson*, GCB, GCMG (5 November 1843 – 3 November 1910) was a senior officer in the Royal Navy. He is chiefly remembered for overseeing the British Benin Expedition of 1897 that burned and looted the city of the Kingdom of Benin, now in Nigeria. No shame was attached to the event at the time, which amounted to a punitive expedition, and Rawson was appointed Governor of New South Wales, serving from 27 May 1902 to 27 May 1909.

Harry Rawson - Wikipedia


----------



## westwall

Vastator said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean IQ of a population plays directly into the type of governance that can be effectively applied. Thus, in Africa you get the “Strong man” default of leadership.
> 
> Threshold 97- Why Negro Nations Cannot Duplicate Western Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean IQ is also controlled by nutrition.   White people have over a century of improved farming practices to help increase median IQ.  You ignore that for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think IQ had nothing to do with the implementation of systems, and practices that produced better over all food production, and therefore nutrition? Lemme guess... “Magic dirt”..?
Click to expand...







IQ is a combination of genetics, which determines maximum value, and nutrition which will impede the ability for IQ to develop to maximum value, and finally environment. 

With no stimulation to develop, it stagnates.

Race has nothing to do with it.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> African Americans want to believe that their people contributed something of great significance to ancient history and not just as slaves. It's sad, really. It truly is.
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to prove the reverse...that Africans contributed nothing...which is, of course, total bullshit.
> My point is that it doesn't really matter..your point is that it matters whole lot...to you..as it helps prop up your false sense of cultural superiority. Which..BTW, you were born into and did nothing to earn. We are not our history...we are what me make of ourselves. Losers prop themselves up with deeds of their ancestors...winners provide their ancestors with something to talk about!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you tell a black person that they're wrong for feeling a sense of pride at Harriet Tubman's accomplishments? Or is your attitude towards culture only reserved for white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I'd tell a Black person they were wrong if they used that sense of pride to attempt to prove that they were inherently superior to white people....or any other race, for that matter. Taking and using good examples in history is proper.
> Pride is one thing..using historical "fact" to attempt to prove inherent superiority to any other race is quite another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..undeniable, the whites were superior in technology/writing/etc...anyone that does not think so is hiding their head in the sand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites were superior in war technology only. They never had a script until the Romans gave them one. The Romans got theirs from the Canaanites/Phoenicians who were...you guessed it....Black people.
Click to expand...

Well...more from the Greeks..to be accurate. However, It was the Punic wars that provided the impetus for Rome's strong martial traditions..you got that right for sure. I dunno about the Phoenicians being black..and no one else does either..but for sure they weren't European...probably a Semitic people....hook nosed and dark of skin...Truth is..most of the African cultures placed little or no emphasis on Race..as defined by skin color. The Romans didn't either..they divided the world into tow groups..Roman Citizens and non-citizens. you could be Nubian..and if you were a citizen...you were OK..and you could be White..and a slave..as many, many were.

Rome had a definite talent for engineering as well...probably not swiped--but they wholesale swiped the Greek culture..including their pantheon of Gods. But what most here take as white..European..well..they were slaves and at the very bottom of the totem pole..and they showed zero talent for any kind of innovation or skill at tech...for well over 1,000 years after Rome. They called them the Dark Ages for a reason. Most of the world's innovation during that interregnum was in China and...the heart of it...was done by the Islamic nations...anything in science that has 'al' in front of it..was Islamic in origin..like..say..algebra. this is not to say that all this was created by Blacks..but it sure wasn't done by Whites!


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean IQ of a population plays directly into the type of governance that can be effectively applied. Thus, in Africa you get the “Strong man” default of leadership.
> 
> Threshold 97- Why Negro Nations Cannot Duplicate Western Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean IQ is also controlled by nutrition.   White people have over a century of improved farming practices to help increase median IQ.  You ignore that for a reason.
Click to expand...

.....yes---with more/enough/BETTER food-- that means there is more time/effort for advancement of technology-science-EDUCATION-arts-etc
...it's obvious with more food for the children--they develop better mentally and physically


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean IQ of a population plays directly into the type of governance that can be effectively applied. Thus, in Africa you get the “Strong man” default of leadership.
> 
> Threshold 97- Why Negro Nations Cannot Duplicate Western Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean IQ is also controlled by nutrition.   White people have over a century of improved farming practices to help increase median IQ.  You ignore that for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think IQ had nothing to do with the implementation of systems, and practices that produced better over all food production, and therefore nutrition? Lemme guess... “Magic dirt”..?
Click to expand...


Yes. History shows how whites did things.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal fold of the eye lids for one.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the San people I guess.  Come on West. Youre slipping in your old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that blacks were peaceful and loving before whitey.  Tell that to the San who your bantu tribesmen tried to exterminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you would try to change the subject. So are you going to tell me what trait Asians have that is not represented on the African continent or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did, silly person.  Epicanthal folds are an Asian trait found nowhere in blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just debunked that. Care to give it another swing?
Click to expand...






Where did you debunk it.


----------



## westwall

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean IQ of a population plays directly into the type of governance that can be effectively applied. Thus, in Africa you get the “Strong man” default of leadership.
> 
> Threshold 97- Why Negro Nations Cannot Duplicate Western Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean IQ is also controlled by nutrition.   White people have over a century of improved farming practices to help increase median IQ.  You ignore that for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....yes---with more/enough/BETTER food-- that means there is more time/effort for advancement of technology-science-EDUCATION-arts-etc
> ...it's obvious with more food for the children--they develop better mentally and physically
Click to expand...






So, yet again, you admit that race has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of the San people I guess.  Come on West. Youre slipping in your old age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that blacks were peaceful and loving before whitey.  Tell that to the San who your bantu tribesmen tried to exterminate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you would try to change the subject. So are you going to tell me what trait Asians have that is not represented on the African continent or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did, silly person.  Epicanthal folds are an Asian trait found nowhere in blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just debunked that. Care to give it another swing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you debunk it.
Click to expand...


Right here. Dont tell me youre getting blind in your old age?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that blacks were peaceful and loving before whitey.  Tell that to the San who your bantu tribesmen tried to exterminate.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you would try to change the subject. So are you going to tell me what trait Asians have that is not represented on the African continent or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did, silly person.  Epicanthal folds are an Asian trait found nowhere in blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just debunked that. Care to give it another swing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you debunk it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right here. Dont tell me youre getting blind in your old age?
Click to expand...







Ummmm, those aren't epicanthal folds.  Dude.  Are you blind?


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean IQ of a population plays directly into the type of governance that can be effectively applied. Thus, in Africa you get the “Strong man” default of leadership.
> 
> Threshold 97- Why Negro Nations Cannot Duplicate Western Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean IQ is also controlled by nutrition.   White people have over a century of improved farming practices to help increase median IQ.  You ignore that for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....yes---with more/enough/BETTER food-- that means there is more time/effort for advancement of technology-science-EDUCATION-arts-etc
> ...it's obvious with more food for the children--they develop better mentally and physically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, yet again, you admit that race has nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

.....I never said it did----it's mostly cultural ....but--the blacks are far behind the whites in graduation rates--so------SO--the blacks graduate at lower rates!! 
..and the blacks in Africa are the worst for literacy


----------



## Vastator

westwall said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean IQ of a population plays directly into the type of governance that can be effectively applied. Thus, in Africa you get the “Strong man” default of leadership.
> 
> Threshold 97- Why Negro Nations Cannot Duplicate Western Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean IQ is also controlled by nutrition.   White people have over a century of improved farming practices to help increase median IQ.  You ignore that for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really think IQ had nothing to do with the implementation of systems, and practices that produced better over all food production, and therefore nutrition? Lemme guess... “Magic dirt”..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IQ is a combination of genetics, which determines maximum value, and nutrition which will impede the ability for IQ to develop to maximum value, and finally environment.
> 
> With no stimulation to develop, it stagnates.
> 
> Race has nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

Actually adoption of negros by white families who afford the negros with the same nutrition as their own human children, bears out a different outcome than your fantasy. Given optimal nutrition for both; negros still fall to rock bottom in mean IQ...


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you would try to change the subject. So are you going to tell me what trait Asians have that is not represented on the African continent or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did, silly person.  Epicanthal folds are an Asian trait found nowhere in blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just debunked that. Care to give it another swing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you debunk it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right here. Dont tell me youre getting blind in your old age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, those aren't epicanthal folds.  Dude.  Are you blind?
Click to expand...

So you dont even know what epicanthal folds are?

Epicanthic fold - Wikipedia

"its occurrence in various African peoples precludes a cold-adaptive explanation for it appearing in the latter groups. The epicanthic fold found in some African people has been tentatively linked to protection for the eye from the high levels of ultra-violet light found in desert and semi-desert areas.["


----------



## harmonica

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mean IQ of a population plays directly into the type of governance that can be effectively applied. Thus, in Africa you get the “Strong man” default of leadership.
> 
> Threshold 97- Why Negro Nations Cannot Duplicate Western Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean IQ is also controlled by nutrition.   White people have over a century of improved farming practices to help increase median IQ.  You ignore that for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....yes---with more/enough/BETTER food-- that means there is more time/effort for advancement of technology-science-EDUCATION-arts-etc
> ...it's obvious with more food for the children--they develop better mentally and physically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, yet again, you admit that race has nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

DUH--that's not the case now --for US blacks....
..it's PART of it though
...if the child does not get the love/discipline/NOURISHMENT/etc, it most likely will grow up ''less smart''' .....


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already did, silly person.  Epicanthal folds are an Asian trait found nowhere in blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I just debunked that. Care to give it another swing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you debunk it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right here. Dont tell me youre getting blind in your old age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, those aren't epicanthal folds.  Dude.  Are you blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont even know what epicanthal folds are?
> 
> Epicanthic fold - Wikipedia
> 
> "its occurrence in various African peoples precludes a cold-adaptive explanation for it appearing in the latter groups. The epicanthic fold found in some African people has been tentatively linked to protection for the eye from the high levels of ultra-violet light found in desert and semi-desert areas.["
Click to expand...






Yes, they can occur in children of all types. Who then outgrow them.  They are found in some African tribes and there is no known reason for them to have it other than possible breeding with ancient Chinese traders who traded in Africa at least 2000 years ago.


----------



## westwall

harmonica said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> The mean IQ of a population plays directly into the type of governance that can be effectively applied. Thus, in Africa you get the “Strong man” default of leadership.
> 
> Threshold 97- Why Negro Nations Cannot Duplicate Western Civilization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean IQ is also controlled by nutrition.   White people have over a century of improved farming practices to help increase median IQ.  You ignore that for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....yes---with more/enough/BETTER food-- that means there is more time/effort for advancement of technology-science-EDUCATION-arts-etc
> ...it's obvious with more food for the children--they develop better mentally and physically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, yet again, you admit that race has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DUH--that's not the case now --for US blacks....
> ..it's PART of it though
> ...if the child does not get the love/discipline/NOURISHMENT/etc, it most likely will grow up ''less smart''' .....
Click to expand...





Yes, you are describing a cultural issue.  Not a race issue.  Thank you.  Culture can be changed.


----------



## francoHFW

Meathead said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it matters..not even knowing how laughable you are to someone with a bit of historical knowledge.  For all you know...farming was invented in that region...why..some might even think that the Sahara was created/exacerbated by over-farming..when Europeans were living in caves and being farmed for slaves..some might say...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> 
> 
> 
> While the Green Revolution of the 1960s allowed Asian and Latin American countries to *triple crop yields,* food production in Sub-Saharan Africa has* remained stagnant and in many cases has even declined*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> starvation/undernourishment/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also the map of foreign domination war zones and hot jungles LOL. But thanks for the racist Outlook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are maps of failure.
Click to expand...

Caused by outsiders totally. Says nothing about the natives. The races are equal. If you say they aren't you are a racist and a ignoramus. Google sub-Saharan African empires.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just debunked that. Care to give it another swing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you debunk it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right here. Dont tell me youre getting blind in your old age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, those aren't epicanthal folds.  Dude.  Are you blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont even know what epicanthal folds are?
> 
> Epicanthic fold - Wikipedia
> 
> "its occurrence in various African peoples precludes a cold-adaptive explanation for it appearing in the latter groups. The epicanthic fold found in some African people has been tentatively linked to protection for the eye from the high levels of ultra-violet light found in desert and semi-desert areas.["
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they can occur in children of all types. Who then outgrow them.  They are found in some African tribes and there is no known reason for them to have it other than possible breeding with ancient Chinese traders who traded in Africa at least 2000 years ago.
Click to expand...

Show me one African that started out with slanted eyes and out grew them. Maybe not known to whites but we Blacks know you dont have to have a drop of Asian blood and you can have slanted eyes just like an Asian. There are plenty of reasons. One glaring one is that homo sapiens sapiens started in African not Asia.  Sorry old tymer but youre simply wrong.  Also if the San mated with Asians wouldnt that show up in the DNA?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you do see, you were wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
Click to expand...


You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.

In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.


----------



## Vastator

francoHFW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> starvation/undernourishment/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also the map of foreign domination war zones and hot jungles LOL. But thanks for the racist Outlook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are maps of failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caused by outsiders totally. Says nothing about the natives. The races are equal. If you say they aren't you are a racist and a ignoramus. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
Click to expand...

Equality exists only in the realm of mathematics. If you disagree..? Shut the fuck up because we’ve all achieved an equal outcome. Two equal weights on any scale will always balance...


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
Click to expand...

..if the blacks were so smart/smarter, how come they let the whites fk up their countries>>>??????!!


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
Click to expand...






Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.

It is you.


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......MORE proof you are ignorant of the subject = they STILL have problems with BASIC farming techniques used in the 1800s!!!!!
> ---and please stop posting so much evidence and links [ hahahahahha ]
> Getting to the Root of Africa's Agriculture Challenges: TropAg and AfSIS Partner to Improve Soil Fertility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not because of their race.  That is because the leaders want to maintain their power base and they do that by keeping the population hungry.  Not starving, but hungry.  They also prevent them getting an education because when they do get educated, they understand how badly they have been screwed over, and they revolt.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> starvation/undernourishment/etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also the map of foreign domination war zones and hot jungles LOL. But thanks for the racist Outlook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are maps of failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caused by outsiders totally. Says nothing about the natives. The races are equal. If you say they aren't you are a racist and a ignoramus. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
Click to expand...

..if the blacks were equal to the whites, how come they LET the whites '''cause'' [ hahahaha ] the problems???!!!
..if they were equal, how come the whites took over/took slaves/etc?


----------



## TomParks

Last time I checked blacks in Africa were still eating monkeys and dogs


----------



## Asclepias

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..if the blacks were so smart/smarter, how come they let the whites fk up their countries>>>??????!!
Click to expand...

Thats like saying if youre so smart how come you let the local bully kick your ass? The answer is simple. We concentrated on intelligence and whites concentrated on war.  The lack of resources and interbreeding with neanderthals created a chemical imbalance that made whites paranoid and bellicose.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you debunk it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right here. Dont tell me youre getting blind in your old age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, those aren't epicanthal folds.  Dude.  Are you blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont even know what epicanthal folds are?
> 
> Epicanthic fold - Wikipedia
> 
> "its occurrence in various African peoples precludes a cold-adaptive explanation for it appearing in the latter groups. The epicanthic fold found in some African people has been tentatively linked to protection for the eye from the high levels of ultra-violet light found in desert and semi-desert areas.["
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they can occur in children of all types. Who then outgrow them.  They are found in some African tribes and there is no known reason for them to have it other than possible breeding with ancient Chinese traders who traded in Africa at least 2000 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one African that started out with slanted eyes and out grew them. Maybe not known to whites but we Blacks know you dont have to have a drop of Asian blood and you can have slanted eyes just like an Asian. There are plenty of reasons. One glaring one is that homo sapiens sapiens started in African not Asia.  Sorry old tymer but youre simply wrong.  Also if the San mated with Asians wouldnt that show up in the DNA?
Click to expand...







Epicanthal folds is an Asian trait.  ALL Asians have them.  The fact that a few African tribes have them means they are acquired,  the most logical method of acquisition is mating with Chinese traders who we know traveled all over the world.

That is simple science, and logic.

You have fantasy.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Who owns the diamond companies in Africa?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..if the blacks were so smart/smarter, how come they let the whites fk up their countries>>>??????!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats like saying if youre so smart how come you let the local bully kick your ass? The answer is simple. We concentrated on intelligence and whites concentrated on war.  The lack of resources and interbreeding with neanderthals created a chemical imbalance that made whites paranoid and bellicose.
Click to expand...







Sure you did.  You are bat shit crazy.  I will give that to you.


----------



## harmonica

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
Click to expand...

so why were the Africans so far behind the whites BEFORE whitey got there and caused them to be behind.....???!!!
hahahahahhahah


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Who owns the diamond companies in Africa?
Click to expand...







Who cares.  The company's pay a fee to the ruling elite.  Who is the ruling elite?  Oh, right...it's black dudes.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right here. Dont tell me youre getting blind in your old age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, those aren't epicanthal folds.  Dude.  Are you blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you dont even know what epicanthal folds are?
> 
> Epicanthic fold - Wikipedia
> 
> "its occurrence in various African peoples precludes a cold-adaptive explanation for it appearing in the latter groups. The epicanthic fold found in some African people has been tentatively linked to protection for the eye from the high levels of ultra-violet light found in desert and semi-desert areas.["
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they can occur in children of all types. Who then outgrow them.  They are found in some African tribes and there is no known reason for them to have it other than possible breeding with ancient Chinese traders who traded in Africa at least 2000 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one African that started out with slanted eyes and out grew them. Maybe not known to whites but we Blacks know you dont have to have a drop of Asian blood and you can have slanted eyes just like an Asian. There are plenty of reasons. One glaring one is that homo sapiens sapiens started in African not Asia.  Sorry old tymer but youre simply wrong.  Also if the San mated with Asians wouldnt that show up in the DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal folds is an Asian trait.  ALL Asians have them.  The fact that a few African tribes have them means they are acquired,  the most logical method of acquisition is mating with Chinese traders who we know traveled all over the world.
> 
> That is simple science, and logic.
> 
> You have fantasy.
Click to expand...

No dummy all Asians dont have epicanthic folds and its not just an Asian trait.  Even if it were its still represented on the African continent where the San are as about genetically distant as you can get from east Asians.


----------



## westwall

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so why were the Africans so far behind the whites BEFORE whitey got there and caused them to be behind.....???!!!
> hahahahahhahah
Click to expand...






Don't waste your time.  These guys are delusional.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, those aren't epicanthal folds.  Dude.  Are you blind?
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont even know what epicanthal folds are?
> 
> Epicanthic fold - Wikipedia
> 
> "its occurrence in various African peoples precludes a cold-adaptive explanation for it appearing in the latter groups. The epicanthic fold found in some African people has been tentatively linked to protection for the eye from the high levels of ultra-violet light found in desert and semi-desert areas.["
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they can occur in children of all types. Who then outgrow them.  They are found in some African tribes and there is no known reason for them to have it other than possible breeding with ancient Chinese traders who traded in Africa at least 2000 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one African that started out with slanted eyes and out grew them. Maybe not known to whites but we Blacks know you dont have to have a drop of Asian blood and you can have slanted eyes just like an Asian. There are plenty of reasons. One glaring one is that homo sapiens sapiens started in African not Asia.  Sorry old tymer but youre simply wrong.  Also if the San mated with Asians wouldnt that show up in the DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal folds is an Asian trait.  ALL Asians have them.  The fact that a few African tribes have them means they are acquired,  the most logical method of acquisition is mating with Chinese traders who we know traveled all over the world.
> 
> That is simple science, and logic.
> 
> You have fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy all Asians dont have epicanthic folds and its not just an Asian trait.  Even if it were its still represented on the African continent where the San are as about genetically distant as you can get from east Asians.
Click to expand...






Yeah, they do.  The only ones who don't are those who have mated with whites or blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you dont even know what epicanthal folds are?
> 
> Epicanthic fold - Wikipedia
> 
> "its occurrence in various African peoples precludes a cold-adaptive explanation for it appearing in the latter groups. The epicanthic fold found in some African people has been tentatively linked to protection for the eye from the high levels of ultra-violet light found in desert and semi-desert areas.["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they can occur in children of all types. Who then outgrow them.  They are found in some African tribes and there is no known reason for them to have it other than possible breeding with ancient Chinese traders who traded in Africa at least 2000 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me one African that started out with slanted eyes and out grew them. Maybe not known to whites but we Blacks know you dont have to have a drop of Asian blood and you can have slanted eyes just like an Asian. There are plenty of reasons. One glaring one is that homo sapiens sapiens started in African not Asia.  Sorry old tymer but youre simply wrong.  Also if the San mated with Asians wouldnt that show up in the DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal folds is an Asian trait.  ALL Asians have them.  The fact that a few African tribes have them means they are acquired,  the most logical method of acquisition is mating with Chinese traders who we know traveled all over the world.
> 
> That is simple science, and logic.
> 
> You have fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy all Asians dont have epicanthic folds and its not just an Asian trait.  Even if it were its still represented on the African continent where the San are as about genetically distant as you can get from east Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do.
Click to expand...

Youre delusional old tymer. Not all Asians have epicanthic folds just like not all Africans have an epicanthic fold.  I just presented you the proof.

The Evolution of Looks and Expectations of Asian Eyelid and Eye Appearance

"The Asian eyelid often has excess fatty tissue, a narrow palpebral fissure, downward pointing eyelashes without a cutaneous insertion to the levator muscle, and the superior palpebral fold is absent (Figs. 2 and and3).3). *Epicanthal folds are present in about half the Asian population*"


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew why their farming sucks.  Why do you think their soil is depleted.  What is the proximal cause.
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> 
> 
> 
> The root of the problem lies in poor farming practices and erosion by water and wind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally low quality and* human-induced l*ow quality soils now characterize much of the African landscap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
Click to expand...

Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.

Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they can occur in children of all types. Who then outgrow them.  They are found in some African tribes and there is no known reason for them to have it other than possible breeding with ancient Chinese traders who traded in Africa at least 2000 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one African that started out with slanted eyes and out grew them. Maybe not known to whites but we Blacks know you dont have to have a drop of Asian blood and you can have slanted eyes just like an Asian. There are plenty of reasons. One glaring one is that homo sapiens sapiens started in African not Asia.  Sorry old tymer but youre simply wrong.  Also if the San mated with Asians wouldnt that show up in the DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal folds is an Asian trait.  ALL Asians have them.  The fact that a few African tribes have them means they are acquired,  the most logical method of acquisition is mating with Chinese traders who we know traveled all over the world.
> 
> That is simple science, and logic.
> 
> You have fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy all Asians dont have epicanthic folds and its not just an Asian trait.  Even if it were its still represented on the African continent where the San are as about genetically distant as you can get from east Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre delusional old tymer. Not all Asians have epicanthic folds just like not all Africans have an epicanthic fold.  I just presented you the proof.
Click to expand...






Very few Africans do.  That's the point.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one African that started out with slanted eyes and out grew them. Maybe not known to whites but we Blacks know you dont have to have a drop of Asian blood and you can have slanted eyes just like an Asian. There are plenty of reasons. One glaring one is that homo sapiens sapiens started in African not Asia.  Sorry old tymer but youre simply wrong.  Also if the San mated with Asians wouldnt that show up in the DNA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal folds is an Asian trait.  ALL Asians have them.  The fact that a few African tribes have them means they are acquired,  the most logical method of acquisition is mating with Chinese traders who we know traveled all over the world.
> 
> That is simple science, and logic.
> 
> You have fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dummy all Asians dont have epicanthic folds and its not just an Asian trait.  Even if it were its still represented on the African continent where the San are as about genetically distant as you can get from east Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre delusional old tymer. Not all Asians have epicanthic folds just like not all Africans have an epicanthic fold.  I just presented you the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Africans do.  That's the point.
Click to expand...

You said the trait *didnt exist* on the African continent. That was the point.
You also *all Asians* have an epicanthic fold and you were wrong about that as well. Thats another point.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epicanthal folds is an Asian trait.  ALL Asians have them.  The fact that a few African tribes have them means they are acquired,  the most logical method of acquisition is mating with Chinese traders who we know traveled all over the world.
> 
> That is simple science, and logic.
> 
> You have fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> No dummy all Asians dont have epicanthic folds and its not just an Asian trait.  Even if it were its still represented on the African continent where the San are as about genetically distant as you can get from east Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre delusional old tymer. Not all Asians have epicanthic folds just like not all Africans have an epicanthic fold.  I just presented you the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Africans do.  That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said the trait *didnt exist* on the African continent. That was the point.
> You also *all Asians* have an epicanthic fold and you were wrong about that as well. Thats another point.
Click to expand...






You claim that Africa is the source of everything.  Epicanthal folds did not originate in Africa.  They originated in Asia and were INTRODUCED into Africa by Chinese traders 2000 years ago.

That is the point.


----------



## Meathead

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
> Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.
> 
> Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.
Click to expand...

Sub-Saharan Africa is a huge region largely bereft of natural resources and intelligent or organized people. In other words, a shithole.

Historically, it's only significant resource was slaves from whose sale some Africans prospered. The world has changed and today there is little demand for them.

That's life.


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
> Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.
> 
> Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.
Click to expand...

stop PLEASE--stop posting all the links and evidence


----------



## westwall

Meathead said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
> Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.
> 
> Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa is a huge region largely bereft of natural resources and intelligent or organized people. In other words, a shithole.
> 
> Historically, it's only significant resource was slaves from whose sale some Africans prospered. The world has changed and today there is little demand for them.
> 
> That's life.
Click to expand...





Actually,  Africa has huge mineral wealth.   Currently the Chinese are exploiting it.


----------



## harmonica

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
> Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.
> 
> Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.
Click to expand...

....we---?? you must not be American--because it was the Belgians/Brits/etc that were there--not so much the US


----------



## Slyhunter

westwall said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
> Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.
> 
> Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa is a huge region largely bereft of natural resources and intelligent or organized people. In other words, a shithole.
> 
> Historically, it's only significant resource was slaves from whose sale some Africans prospered. The world has changed and today there is little demand for them.
> 
> That's life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,  Africa has huge mineral wealth.   Currently the Chinese are exploiting it.
Click to expand...

Allowing our morals to control our markets hurt the bottom line. Chinese getting rich off of Blood Diamonds could be money made in America.


----------



## Meathead

westwall said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
> Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.
> 
> Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa is a huge region largely bereft of natural resources and intelligent or organized people. In other words, a shithole.
> 
> Historically, it's only significant resource was slaves from whose sale some Africans prospered. The world has changed and today there is little demand for them.
> 
> That's life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,  Africa has huge mineral wealth.   Currently the Chinese are exploiting it.
Click to expand...

We get that, but it is a huge region and more importantly, the native population has no ability to exploit it.


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..if the blacks were so smart/smarter, how come they let the whites fk up their countries>>>??????!!
Click to expand...

The blacks had not reached the scumbag heights that the whites had...


----------



## harmonica

francoHFW said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..if the blacks were so smart/smarter, how come they let the whites fk up their countries>>>??????!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks had not reached the scumbag heights that the whites had...
Click to expand...

they were in the stone age


----------



## francoHFW

harmonica said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..if the blacks were so smart/smarter, how come they let the whites fk up their countries>>>??????!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks had not reached the scumbag heights that the whites had...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were in the stone age
Click to expand...

except they had iron 2500 years before. Is there a chance you could learn something someday?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
> Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.
> 
> Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa is a huge region largely bereft of natural resources and intelligent or organized people. In other words, a shithole.
> 
> Historically, it's only significant resource was slaves from whose sale some Africans prospered. The world has changed and today there is little demand for them.
> 
> That's life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,  Africa has huge mineral wealth.   Currently the Chinese are exploiting it.
Click to expand...

That's not exactly how it's happening right now.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's in the link
> Soil Quality and Soil Productivity in Africa | NRCS Soils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
Click to expand...


You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.


----------



## IM2

TomParks said:


> Last time I checked blacks in Africa were still eating monkeys and dogs



So you never really have done any research.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Lumumba's execution turned sub-Sahara Africa into a shithole.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Lumumba's execution turned sub-Sahara Africa into a shithole.
Click to expand...


Yawn! Dumb saltine talking.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
Click to expand...






No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!

When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell to Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.

They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.

Black people poisoning black people for money.

Just like any other scumbag the world over.


----------



## francoHFW

Meathead said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
> Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.
> 
> Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa is a huge region largely bereft of natural resources and intelligent or organized people. In other words, a shithole.
> 
> Historically, it's only significant resource was slaves from whose sale some Africans prospered. The world has changed and today there is little demand for them.
> 
> That's life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,  Africa has huge mineral wealth.   Currently the Chinese are exploiting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get that, but it is a huge region and more importantly, the native population has no ability to exploit it.
Click to expand...

Cut the racist b*******. Have an agronomist explain it to you....


----------



## Meathead

francoHFW said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
> Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.
> 
> Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa is a huge region largely bereft of natural resources and intelligent or organized people. In other words, a shithole.
> 
> Historically, it's only significant resource was slaves from whose sale some Africans prospered. The world has changed and today there is little demand for them.
> 
> That's life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,  Africa has huge mineral wealth.   Currently the Chinese are exploiting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get that, but it is a huge region and more importantly, the native population has no ability to exploit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the racist b*******. Have an agronomist explain it to you....
Click to expand...

An agronomist for mineral extraction. Are you black too?

Don't use words you don't understand.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
Click to expand...


We'll just ignore foreign policy by white countries who install dictators who enrich themselves.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was your white company in Africa paying off people?
Click to expand...

Because negros are easy to manipulate...


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

harmonica said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are avoiding the question.  Why does their soil suck, and why have they been unable to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
> Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.
> 
> Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop PLEASE--stop posting all the links and evidence
Click to expand...

LOL...I don't bother to do so..with you.it is a direct sign of my contempt..and amusement as you 'demand' proof..of things that the average 8th grader already knows. How this..how about you actually rebut some of what i say/ LOL..I thought not..Idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dummy all Asians dont have epicanthic folds and its not just an Asian trait.  Even if it were its still represented on the African continent where the San are as about genetically distant as you can get from east Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre delusional old tymer. Not all Asians have epicanthic folds just like not all Africans have an epicanthic fold.  I just presented you the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Africans do.  That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said the trait *didnt exist* on the African continent. That was the point.
> You also *all Asians* have an epicanthic fold and you were wrong about that as well. Thats another point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that Africa is the source of everything.  Epicanthal folds did not originate in Africa.  They originated in Asia and were INTRODUCED into Africa by Chinese traders 2000 years ago.
> 
> That is the point.
Click to expand...

Wrong again old tymer. Thats the whiteness in you. I never made that claim and no it didnt originate in Asia if Africans have it. As i stated before the San are about as far away from Asians genetically as one can get. How do you explain the San having the epicanthic fold if they have no Asian DNA?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll just ignore foreign policy by white countries who install dictators who enrich themselves.
Click to expand...






If blacks were as smart and all powerful as you claim they would revolt against them.

Why don't you go over there and lead the revolution.  How about you go over there and do something about it.


----------



## Asclepias

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was your white company in Africa paying off people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because negros are easy to manipulate...
Click to expand...

Children and women have to manipulate out of necessity. That speaks to the inherent weakness of white males.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre delusional old tymer. Not all Asians have epicanthic folds just like not all Africans have an epicanthic fold.  I just presented you the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Africans do.  That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said the trait *didnt exist* on the African continent. That was the point.
> You also *all Asians* have an epicanthic fold and you were wrong about that as well. Thats another point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that Africa is the source of everything.  Epicanthal folds did not originate in Africa.  They originated in Asia and were INTRODUCED into Africa by Chinese traders 2000 years ago.
> 
> That is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again old tymer. Thats the whiteness in you. I never made that claim and no it didnt originate in Asia if Africans have it. As i stated before the San are about as far away from Asians genetically as one can get. How do you explain the San having the epicanthic fold if they have no Asian DNA?
Click to expand...







Hmmmm, a population that all have it, that is a known genetic marker, vs a handful of tribes that have it.  Try again.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was your white company in Africa paying off people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because negros are easy to manipulate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children and women have to manipulate out of necessity. That speaks to the inherent weakness of white males.
Click to expand...






Then launch your attack on white males and get rid of them.  Or are you too scared to do anything but flap your gums?


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre delusional old tymer. Not all Asians have epicanthic folds just like not all Africans have an epicanthic fold.  I just presented you the proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Africans do.  That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said the trait *didnt exist* on the African continent. That was the point.
> You also *all Asians* have an epicanthic fold and you were wrong about that as well. Thats another point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that Africa is the source of everything.  Epicanthal folds did not originate in Africa.  They originated in Asia and were INTRODUCED into Africa by Chinese traders 2000 years ago.
> 
> That is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again old tymer. Thats the whiteness in you. I never made that claim and no it didnt originate in Asia if Africans have it. As i stated before the San are about as far away from Asians genetically as one can get. How do you explain the San having the epicanthic fold if they have no Asian DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, a population that all have it, that is a known genetic marker, vs a handful of tribes that have it.  Try again.
Click to expand...

Too bad youre wrong there. Only half the Asian population has it and no its not a genetic marker. It cant be if two populations that are not genetically related have it dummy. Again youre using terms you have no clue what the definition is.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> oo--sorry--it's whitey's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
Click to expand...

Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was your white company in Africa paying off people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because negros are easy to manipulate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children and women have to manipulate out of necessity. That speaks to the inherent weakness of white males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then launch your attack on white males and get rid of them.  Or are you too scared to do anything but flap your gums?
Click to expand...

Why would I bother with some a weak white male? They are not on my level.  Have a white male attack me and see what happens though.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was your white company in Africa paying off people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because negros are easy to manipulate...
Click to expand...

People are easy to manipulate..and as i read your siggy---I realize that you're quite easy to manipulate as well.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre delusional old tymer. Not all Asians have epicanthic folds just like not all Africans have an epicanthic fold.  I just presented you the proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Africans do.  That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said the trait *didnt exist* on the African continent. That was the point.
> You also *all Asians* have an epicanthic fold and you were wrong about that as well. Thats another point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that Africa is the source of everything.  Epicanthal folds did not originate in Africa.  They originated in Asia and were INTRODUCED into Africa by Chinese traders 2000 years ago.
> 
> That is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again old tymer. Thats the whiteness in you. I never made that claim and no it didnt originate in Asia if Africans have it. As i stated before the San are about as far away from Asians genetically as one can get. How do you explain the San having the epicanthic fold if they have no Asian DNA?
Click to expand...

Adaptive mutation.


----------



## Dick Foster

IM2 said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I checked blacks in Africa were still eating monkeys and dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you never really have done any research.
Click to expand...


So why don't you tell us all which countries you've visited in Africa and when. 
I was there but it was way back the seventies. I didn't lose anything there either so have no plans to ever return. I assume it's still every bit the shit hole it was back then.


----------



## Asclepias

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre delusional old tymer. Not all Asians have epicanthic folds just like not all Africans have an epicanthic fold.  I just presented you the proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Africans do.  That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said the trait *didnt exist* on the African continent. That was the point.
> You also *all Asians* have an epicanthic fold and you were wrong about that as well. Thats another point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that Africa is the source of everything.  Epicanthal folds did not originate in Africa.  They originated in Asia and were INTRODUCED into Africa by Chinese traders 2000 years ago.
> 
> That is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again old tymer. Thats the whiteness in you. I never made that claim and no it didnt originate in Asia if Africans have it. As i stated before the San are about as far away from Asians genetically as one can get. How do you explain the San having the epicanthic fold if they have no Asian DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adaptive mutation.
Click to expand...

Basically, but West seems to think he is more knowledgeable than the people that study genetics.


----------



## westwall

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said.  Most of Africa's problems are because of Africa's BLACK leaders.  It's not race related, it is simple greed on the part of the leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
Click to expand...






Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.

If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.

At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.

Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Asclepias said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was your white company in Africa paying off people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because negros are easy to manipulate...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Children and women have to manipulate out of necessity. That speaks to the inherent weakness of white males.
Click to expand...

***chuckles***

Naw..people is people..and hungry people...are easy to manipulate.


----------



## westwall

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre delusional old tymer. Not all Asians have epicanthic folds just like not all Africans have an epicanthic fold.  I just presented you the proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Africans do.  That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said the trait *didnt exist* on the African continent. That was the point.
> You also *all Asians* have an epicanthic fold and you were wrong about that as well. Thats another point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that Africa is the source of everything.  Epicanthal folds did not originate in Africa.  They originated in Asia and were INTRODUCED into Africa by Chinese traders 2000 years ago.
> 
> That is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again old tymer. Thats the whiteness in you. I never made that claim and no it didnt originate in Asia if Africans have it. As i stated before the San are about as far away from Asians genetically as one can get. How do you explain the San having the epicanthic fold if they have no Asian DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adaptive mutation.
Click to expand...





Perfectly understandable when there is a need.  There is none in Africa.  Geneticists have no clue why a few tribes have them.

Until you look at a map.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
Click to expand...

At least 400 years of multi generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very few Africans do.  That's the point.
> 
> 
> 
> You said the trait *didnt exist* on the African continent. That was the point.
> You also *all Asians* have an epicanthic fold and you were wrong about that as well. Thats another point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim that Africa is the source of everything.  Epicanthal folds did not originate in Africa.  They originated in Asia and were INTRODUCED into Africa by Chinese traders 2000 years ago.
> 
> That is the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again old tymer. Thats the whiteness in you. I never made that claim and no it didnt originate in Asia if Africans have it. As i stated before the San are about as far away from Asians genetically as one can get. How do you explain the San having the epicanthic fold if they have no Asian DNA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adaptive mutation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly understandable when there is a need.  There is none in Africa.  Geneticists have no clue why a few tribes have them.
> 
> Until you look at a map.
Click to expand...

There is need dummy. There are deserts in Africa. I even linked the medical journal that points this out.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
Click to expand...

We are still diddling Africa to this day..was not your company there? Our govt.s see both resource and strategic interest....Africa is still in play..geopolitically. Believe that.  As for the corruption..just two words for you...cultural inertia. Look it up..think about it..it's a real thing. Those who try to reform in Africa get co-opted..or they get dead.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 400 years of of generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.
Click to expand...






I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.  

Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 400 years of of generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
Click to expand...

*"I want the blacks to succeed."*

Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.


----------



## westwall

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are still diddling Africa to this day..was not your company there? Our govt.s see both resource and strategic interest....Africa is still in play..geopolitically. Believe that.  As for the corruption..just two words for you...cultural inertia. Look it up..think about it..it's a real thing. Those who try to reform in Africa get co-opted..or they get dead.
Click to expand...






Yes, my company was there.  Cleaning up environmental catastrophes that blacks, and whites, had caused.  

China is the new big player and they are there to stay.  Expect entire countries to be ethnically cleansed and in a century they will only be populated by Chinese.

I have seen their handiwork up close and personal.  They make Soros (who used to be the worst offender in Africa) look like piker.


----------



## francoHFW

Meathead said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Undoubtedly true...We used Africa like a disposable tissue...by brute force first...and then by trickery..both economic and covert. This is plain fact and beyond any reasonable dispute. Not that we..America..were the only ones..or the first--all of Europe got a piece of Africa--but we're the only ones that prattled about the Rights of Man..while enslaving our fellow men and women. Both literally..and then economically. We seduced corruption..and when that didn't work..we suborned bloody revolt...to support our corrupt proxies.
> Now..the argument can be made that we..as a country..benefited from this..and we did. But let's not get it twisted..we were not the good guys...and all the Foreign Aid...and fine talk--can not make up for the 100's of years of intentional misuse.
> 
> Our wealth as a nation rests upon the poverty of many others. That's a fact. I'd not change it, at this point..I like my lifestyle---but I'm not blind to how it all came to be..and I feel no need to make up a narrative of inferiority of the races just to justify the thefts of my ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sub-Saharan Africa is a huge region largely bereft of natural resources and intelligent or organized people. In other words, a shithole.
> 
> Historically, it's only significant resource was slaves from whose sale some Africans prospered. The world has changed and today there is little demand for them.
> 
> That's life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,  Africa has huge mineral wealth.   Currently the Chinese are exploiting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get that, but it is a huge region and more importantly, the native population has no ability to exploit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut the racist b*******. Have an agronomist explain it to you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An agronomist for mineral extraction. Are you black too?
> 
> Don't use words you don't understand.
Click to expand...

I was on the farming argument.....


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 400 years of of generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
Click to expand...





You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.

You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.


----------



## IM2

So let's review.

The white man came to Africa as missionaries and explorers but were soon sitting on a table dividing Africa amongst themselves. Here's a peep into how Europeans looted Africa of it wealth and sovereignty...







*Effects of colonialism on Africa's past and present*
*Motsoko Pheko*
May 31, 2012

DESTRUCTION OF AFRICA BY IMPERIALISM

Africa was destroyed by imperialist Europe and is still being destroyed by Europe. Up to the 14th century A.D. Africa was ahead of Europe or on par with Europe militarily. The Romans used spears and we used spears in war. That famous Roman Emperor, Julius Caesar in adoration and admiration of the advanced Africa exclaimed, “ex Africa semper aliquid novi!” (Out of Africa always something new!)

Earlier educated Greeks received their education in Africa, to be precise in Mizraim (ancient Egypt). This is corroborated by “the father of European history,” Herodotus himself. He is supported by other ancient historians such as Diodorus.

Prof. Walter Rodney shows how Europe destroyed Africa. This is in his book ‘How Europe Underdeveloped Africa’. This is a mentally decolonising book every African must read because Africans tend to treat Europe and its satellites as demigods. Indeed, when an African fears a creature like him just because he has a different skin colour, he or she offends God. He or she indulges in idolatry which is the worship of a false god.

Africa has suffered the worst genocide and holocaust at the hands of the architects of slavery and colonialism. What is called “European Renaissance” was the worst darkness for Africa’s people. Armed with the technology of the gun and the compass it copied from China, Europe became a menace for Africa against her spears. So-called “civilised” Europe also claiming to be “Christian” came up with the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade. There was massive loss of African population and skills. Some historians have estimated that the Gold Coast (today’s Ghana) alone, lost 5OOO to 6OOO of its people to slavery every year for four hundred years.

Prof. Walter Rodney asks a pertinent question: “What would have been Britain’s level of development had millions of her people been put to work as slaves out of their country over a period of four centuries?”

As if slavery had not already done enough damage to Africa’s people, European leaders met in Germany from December 1884 to February 1885 at the imperialist Berlin Conference. The Belgian King Leopold stated the purpose of the Berlin Conference as “How we should divide among ourselves this magnificent African cake.”

Africa was thus plunged into another human tragedy. Through the Berlin Treaty of 26 February 1885, the European imperialists sliced Africa into “Portuguese Africa”, “British Africa”, “German Africa”, “Italian Africa,” “Spanish Africa”, “French Africa” and “Belgian Africa.” There was no Africa left for Africans except Ethiopia, encircled by paupers of land dispossessed people who were now the reservoir of cheap native labour for their dispossessors.

Somalia, a tiny African country, had the misfortune of becoming “British Somaliland”, “Italian Somaliland”, and “French Somaliland.” Colonial brutality on the colonised Africans knew no bounds. Here are a few examples of atrocities committed against Africans by colonialists. A British philosopher, Betrand Russell wrote about some of these colonial atrocities perpetrated by Belgium in the Congo in the name of “Western Christian Civilisation.” Russell wrote, “Each village was ordered by the authorities to collect and bring in a certain amount of rubber – as much as the men could bring in by neglecting all work for their own maintenance.

If they failed to bring the required amount, their women were taken away and kept as hostages...in the harems of colonial government employees. If this method failed...troops were sent to the village to spread terror, if necessary by killing some of the men...they were ordered to bring one right hand amputated from an African victim for every cartridge used.” (Introduction To African Civilisations, John G. Jackson 31O-311)

The result of these atrocities according to Sir H.H. Johnston was the reduction of the African population in the Congo from twenty million to nine million people in fifteen years.

The worst genocide also occurred in Namibia in 19O4. Namibia was then a German colony. The Herero people resisted German colonialism. A well armed army under General Lothar von Trotha defeated the Hereros at the Battle of Waterberg. The German colonial aggressors drove these Africans from their land to the desert where there was no water. Seventy percent of the Herero population died of dehydration in that desert. In South Africa the Khoisan people were exterminated by colonialists after being hunted like animals and dispossessed of their land.

Effects of colonialism on Africa's past and present | Pambazuka News

To this minute, Africa’s riches are fuelling the economies of imperialist countries. Africans remain the poorest people in the world amidst their own riches in their own African Continent. As the late President Kwame Nkrumah put it, “If Africa’s resources were used in her own development they would place Africa among the most modernised continents of the world. But Africa’s wealth is used for the development of overseas interests.”

Mangaliso Robert Sobukwe the Pan-Africanist giant that was banned “this side of eternity” as John B. Vorster put it, declared, “The potential wealth of Africa in minerals, oil, hydro-electric power, and so on, is immense.” Sobukwe envisioned that by the end of the 2Oth century, “the standard of living of the African masses will undoubtedly have arisen dramatically.” Lo! This has not happened.

Perhaps, our venerated Martyr Steve Biko was being prophetic of the African condition, when he said, “At the end of it all, the Blacks have nothing to lean on, nothing to cheer them up at the present moment, and very much to be afraid of the future.”

*DO “NEGOTIATIONS” WITH COLONIALISTS DELIVER LIBERATION?*

Whenever an African country is about to be liberated, imperialists have always divided liberation movements into radicals, extremists and militants and so-called moderates. Colonialists have often called these so-called moderates to the “negotiating table” and offered them the flag and parliament – things we never made the fundamental objective of our liberation struggle.

“Today, Europeans own almost all the land in the Americas, almost all the good land in Australia, New Zealand and Tasmania and most of the best land in African countries like South Africa, Zimbabwe, Namibia and Kenya. To acquire this land outside Europe, Europeans did not use law, justice or money. They took the land and its riches with the gun....Europeans continue to own millions and millions of hectares of the best land in Africa....Whatever Robert Mugabe’s past mistakes, we must agree that on this one question of finally redistributing land to African people, he is 1OO% right...”

*“REGIME CHANGE”: A NEW NAME TO PROTECT IMPERIALIST INTERESTS*

Regime change” is the new name coined by imperialists to continue with colonialism in a new form. The political situation in “post independent” Africa demonstrates that any true leaders, who the imperialists perceive as a threat to their economic interests, are targeted through aggressive campaigns such as “regime change.” Some of these leaders were Kwame Nkrumah, Patrice Lumumba, Chief Moshodi Abiola and recently Maummar Gaddafi.

So far, imperialists have found President Robert Mugabe a hard nut to crack. Two British Prime Ministers, Tony Blair and Gordon Brown and President George Bush of America have become despicable casualties in the battle field of “regime change” in Zimbabwe against President Robert Mugabe. The imperialist European leaders have gone down the political drain, on the shores of Africa. President Nicolas Sarkozy of France who enthusiastically created a “New Libya” in the imperialist war for “regime change” seems headed for the political dustbin of history.

Mugabe is still standing. He is still in command. Africa needs more African leaders like President Mugabe. Otherwise, Africa’s authentic liberation will never arrive.

Under America’s Bill Clinton’s government Chief Moshodi Abiola, a democratically elected Presidential candidate was prevented from taking power in Nigeria. Abiola was a staunch defender of Africa’s economic liberation. In 1993, he convened the First Pan African Conference on Reparations. In his speech inter alia, he said:

“Our demand for reparations is based on the tripod of moral, historical and legal argument....Who knows what path Africa’s social development would have taken if great centres of African civilisation had not been destroyed in search of human cargo by Europeans? Who knows how our economics would have developed?”

Chief Abiola added, “It is international law which compels Nigeria to pay its debts to Western banks. It is international law that must now demand Western nations to pay us what they have owed us for nearly six centuries.”

Effects of colonialism on Africa's past and present | Pambazuka News

Corruption is a problem in Africa. Corruption by white governments. This white boy bullshit of everything is our fault is crap. Just face the truth. It's time for some of you white people to grow the fuck up.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 400 years of of generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
Click to expand...

You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 400 years of of generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
Click to expand...


He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
> 
> 
> 
> At least 400 years of of generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
Click to expand...






No it's not you moron.  It is black liberation theology.  It has no basis in fact at all.  Claiming cleopatra was black is idiotic and flies in the face of well known historical fact.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
> 
> 
> 
> At least 400 years of of generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.
Click to expand...





One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
> 
> 
> 
> At least 400 years of of generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
Click to expand...

Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.

Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.

Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.

Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least 400 years of of generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
Click to expand...

I would be disappointed in you if youre tactics werent so amusing.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least 400 years of of generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
Click to expand...

You met her? Saw a photo?

I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Again, I'll use the example of the Congo.
> 
> In 1961 the US CIA had president Patrice Lumumba assassinated. We supported a man named Mobutu Sese Soko and armed him to get the job done. We came to know him as Mobutu. We hired him to kill a man, then whites like you want to get self righteous about the corruption our government empowered. There are examples of this all over Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
Click to expand...

Actually these days it is corporations and the whites behind them of course. Life is tough in Africa which is still in the 2008 GOP World depression.


----------



## westwall

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least 400 years of of generational brainwashing needs to be undone. If our leaders were not consistently killed by whites we would be well on our way. As it is Blacks are beginning to wake up. This is what is frightening you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.
> 
> Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.
> 
> Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.
> 
> Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.
Click to expand...






I disagree with you on several counts.  The Picts and Celts had a written language, as did the scandinavians.

Slaves have been used by virtually every culture in mans history.  Slav, as a culture derives from them being harvested as slaves for over 1000 years.  They are white.

The amalgamation of races is indeed accelerating but I see Asia being the dominant racial group.  They already outnumber most racial groups and it will only increase.


----------



## Asclepias

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
Click to expand...

West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey hasn't been meddling in Africa for two generations.  Anything that your black leaders are doing is on them.  Get it through your thick skull that whitey is not the cause of the problems now.
> 
> It is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually these days it is corporations and the whites behind them of course. Life is tough in Africa which is still in the 2008 GOP World depression.
Click to expand...







China is THE dominant player in Africa now.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.
> 
> Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.
> 
> Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.
> 
> Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on several counts.  The Picts and Celts had a written language, as did the scandinavians.
> 
> Slaves have been used by virtually every culture in mans history.  Slav, as a culture derives from them being harvested as slaves for over 1000 years.  They are white.
> 
> The amalgamation of races is indeed accelerating but I see Asia being the dominant racial group.  They already outnumber most racial groups and it will only increase.
Click to expand...

Blacks outnumber everyone else. The dark gene is dominant to boot. Just because whites refuse to recognize other ethnicities as Black dont make it any less a reality.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
Click to expand...







No, they weren't.   Greeks were Greek.  One race, several tribes, a written language and high art.  Art that you don't see in Africa until they bring it there from ....Greece.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.
> 
> Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.
> 
> Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.
> 
> Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on several counts.  The Picts and Celts had a written language, as did the scandinavians.
> 
> Slaves have been used by virtually every culture in mans history.  Slav, as a culture derives from them being harvested as slaves for over 1000 years.  They are white.
> 
> The amalgamation of races is indeed accelerating but I see Asia being the dominant racial group.  They already outnumber most racial groups and it will only increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks outnumber everyone else. The dark gene is dominant to boot. Just because whites refuse to recognize other ethnicities as Black dont make it any less a reality.
Click to expand...





Oh c'mon dude, you can't really be that stupid can you?  China alone has more people than all of Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they weren't.   Greeks were Greek.  One race, several tribes, a written language and high art.  Art that you don't see in Africa until they bring it there from ....Greece.
Click to expand...

If that were true why did all those Greeks no one knew about become famous Greeks *after* they went to Africa to study?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not frightened,  dumb shit.  I want the blacks to succeed.  It is essential to mankind's survival that ALL races do well.
> 
> Only a fool, like you, doesn't understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.
> 
> Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.
> 
> Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.
> 
> Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on several counts.  The Picts and Celts had a written language, as did the scandinavians.
> 
> Slaves have been used by virtually every culture in mans history.  Slav, as a culture derives from them being harvested as slaves for over 1000 years.  They are white.
> 
> The amalgamation of races is indeed accelerating but I see Asia being the dominant racial group.  They already outnumber most racial groups and it will only increase.
Click to expand...

I do believe that i referred to Britain...where there was no written language..thus the Druids and their reliance on oral history..but i digress.

China's birth rate is decreasing..and to me...it is all about the cultural amalgamation..via social media and the internet.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.
> 
> Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.
> 
> Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.
> 
> Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on several counts.  The Picts and Celts had a written language, as did the scandinavians.
> 
> Slaves have been used by virtually every culture in mans history.  Slav, as a culture derives from them being harvested as slaves for over 1000 years.  They are white.
> 
> The amalgamation of races is indeed accelerating but I see Asia being the dominant racial group.  They already outnumber most racial groups and it will only increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks outnumber everyone else. The dark gene is dominant to boot. Just because whites refuse to recognize other ethnicities as Black dont make it any less a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon dude, you can't really be that stupid can you?  China alone has more people than all of Africa.
Click to expand...

Of course China has more people than Africa. The problem is that Black people are all over the globe and number more than China.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they weren't.   Greeks were Greek.  One race, several tribes, a written language and high art.  Art that you don't see in Africa until they bring it there from ....Greece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true why did all those Greeks no one knew about become famous Greeks *after* they went to Africa to study?
Click to expand...







What the fuck are you babbling about now

The library at Alexandria was a center for learning for a very long time.  Blacks had little to do with it.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
> 
> 
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they weren't.   Greeks were Greek.  One race, several tribes, a written language and high art.  Art that you don't see in Africa until they bring it there from ....Greece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true why did all those Greeks no one knew about become famous Greeks *after* they went to Africa to study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about now
> 
> The library at Alexandria was a center for learning for a very long time.  Blacks had little to do with it.
Click to expand...

Prove Blacks had very little to do with it.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.
> 
> Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.
> 
> Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.
> 
> Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on several counts.  The Picts and Celts had a written language, as did the scandinavians.
> 
> Slaves have been used by virtually every culture in mans history.  Slav, as a culture derives from them being harvested as slaves for over 1000 years.  They are white.
> 
> The amalgamation of races is indeed accelerating but I see Asia being the dominant racial group.  They already outnumber most racial groups and it will only increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks outnumber everyone else. The dark gene is dominant to boot. Just because whites refuse to recognize other ethnicities as Black dont make it any less a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon dude, you can't really be that stupid can you?  China alone has more people than all of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course China has more people than Africa. The problem is that Black people are all over the globe and number more than China.
Click to expand...






No, they don't.   Asians number well over 3 billion.  Blacks are half of that.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> 
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they weren't.   Greeks were Greek.  One race, several tribes, a written language and high art.  Art that you don't see in Africa until they bring it there from ....Greece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true why did all those Greeks no one knew about become famous Greeks *after* they went to Africa to study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about now
> 
> The library at Alexandria was a center for learning for a very long time.  Blacks had little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove Blacks had very little to do with it.
Click to expand...





Prove they had ANYTHING to do with it


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Asclepias said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
Click to expand...

Or a quarter..or maybe just had a good tan! LOL! My point...is that she was not white....since anyone with any knowledge of Egypt knows that with the Assyrian and Hittite admixture....African genes abounded. It is strange to me that this would matter to anyone......but I gotta admit..that the degree that some are resistant to the very idea..is telling!


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.
> 
> Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.
> 
> Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.
> 
> Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on several counts.  The Picts and Celts had a written language, as did the scandinavians.
> 
> Slaves have been used by virtually every culture in mans history.  Slav, as a culture derives from them being harvested as slaves for over 1000 years.  They are white.
> 
> The amalgamation of races is indeed accelerating but I see Asia being the dominant racial group.  They already outnumber most racial groups and it will only increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks outnumber everyone else. The dark gene is dominant to boot. Just because whites refuse to recognize other ethnicities as Black dont make it any less a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon dude, you can't really be that stupid can you?  China alone has more people than all of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course China has more people than Africa. The problem is that Black people are all over the globe and number more than China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.   Asians number well over 3 billion.  Blacks are half of that.
Click to expand...

Show me Blacks are half that.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they weren't.   Greeks were Greek.  One race, several tribes, a written language and high art.  Art that you don't see in Africa until they bring it there from ....Greece.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true why did all those Greeks no one knew about become famous Greeks *after* they went to Africa to study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about now
> 
> The library at Alexandria was a center for learning for a very long time.  Blacks had little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove Blacks had very little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove they had ANYTHING to do with it
Click to expand...

I already did.  You made the claim. Show us how you know Blacks had nothing to do with it.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I want the blacks to succeed."*
> 
> Thats a hoot. Here you are denying factual history that is waking up Blacks but you claim to want Blacks to succeed?  I understand you are like a lot of whites that talk out their ass on one hand but show their true colors when something hits their limbic system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.
> 
> Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.
> 
> Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.
> 
> Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on several counts.  The Picts and Celts had a written language, as did the scandinavians.
> 
> Slaves have been used by virtually every culture in mans history.  Slav, as a culture derives from them being harvested as slaves for over 1000 years.  They are white.
> 
> The amalgamation of races is indeed accelerating but I see Asia being the dominant racial group.  They already outnumber most racial groups and it will only increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks outnumber everyone else. The dark gene is dominant to boot. Just because whites refuse to recognize other ethnicities as Black dont make it any less a reality.
Click to expand...

LOL..now ya lost me...but is cool...ROTF! I needed the laugh. Race is not ethnicity..as you well know. Genetic heritage..without the concomitant cultural conditioning..is meaningless....***smiles****


----------



## Asclepias

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.
> 
> Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.
> 
> Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.
> 
> Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on several counts.  The Picts and Celts had a written language, as did the scandinavians.
> 
> Slaves have been used by virtually every culture in mans history.  Slav, as a culture derives from them being harvested as slaves for over 1000 years.  They are white.
> 
> The amalgamation of races is indeed accelerating but I see Asia being the dominant racial group.  They already outnumber most racial groups and it will only increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks outnumber everyone else. The dark gene is dominant to boot. Just because whites refuse to recognize other ethnicities as Black dont make it any less a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..now ya lost me...but is cool...ROTF! I needed the laugh. Race is not ethnicity..as you well know. Genetic heritage..without the concomitant cultural conditioning..is meaningless....***smiles****
Click to expand...

Well its pretty simple. Whites claim that to be Black you have to adhere to their standard of "sub-saharan" which Blacks reject out of hand.  Sub sahran is a location not a race or ethnicity.

Here are some people from Malaysia


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Asclepias said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.
> 
> Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.
> 
> Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.
> 
> Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on several counts.  The Picts and Celts had a written language, as did the scandinavians.
> 
> Slaves have been used by virtually every culture in mans history.  Slav, as a culture derives from them being harvested as slaves for over 1000 years.  They are white.
> 
> The amalgamation of races is indeed accelerating but I see Asia being the dominant racial group.  They already outnumber most racial groups and it will only increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks outnumber everyone else. The dark gene is dominant to boot. Just because whites refuse to recognize other ethnicities as Black dont make it any less a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..now ya lost me...but is cool...ROTF! I needed the laugh. Race is not ethnicity..as you well know. Genetic heritage..without the concomitant cultural conditioning..is meaningless....***smiles****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its pretty simple. Whites claim that to be Black you have to adhere to their standard of "sub-saharan" which Blacks reject out of hand.  Sub sahran is a location not a race or ethnicity.
Click to expand...

Along with you..i reject that false definition as well.....Hell...I recognize Indian folk from Madras as Black as well.......Just not African. Aborigine's from Australia are black...but not African.

I recognize my African roots....as should all humans...but just cause i like Snoop..don't make me Black...LOL!


----------



## westwall

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no factual history.   You trot out fantasy and claim it is real.  You claim Greeks are black.  You claim Egyptians and phoenicians were black.  They weren't.   They were semitic.  Not white, not black.
> 
> You are so insecure that you hijack everything you see and claim it is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a quarter..or maybe just had a good tan! LOL! My point...is that she was not white....since anyone with any knowledge of Egypt knows that with the Assyrian and Hittite admixture....African genes abounded. It is strange to me that this would matter to anyone......but I gotta admit..that the degree that some are resistant to the very idea..is telling!
Click to expand...






Assyria and Hittite population centers were thousands of miles from any other black center of population. 

Greeks were semite, asia minor mixtures.  Not white.  Not black.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they weren't.   Greeks were Greek.  One race, several tribes, a written language and high art.  Art that you don't see in Africa until they bring it there from ....Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true why did all those Greeks no one knew about become famous Greeks *after* they went to Africa to study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about now
> 
> The library at Alexandria was a center for learning for a very long time.  Blacks had little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove Blacks had very little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove they had ANYTHING to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did.  You made the claim. Show us how you know Blacks had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...





If you make the claim, you have to provide the evidence.  Black liberation theology is not credible.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true why did all those Greeks no one knew about become famous Greeks *after* they went to Africa to study?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about now
> 
> The library at Alexandria was a center for learning for a very long time.  Blacks had little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove Blacks had very little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove they had ANYTHING to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did.  You made the claim. Show us how you know Blacks had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you make the claim, you have to provide the evidence.  Black liberation theology is not credible.
Click to expand...

I already provided the evidence. White eurocentric denial is not credible.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's trotted out proven history. This shit whites like you call history has so many holes in it, Jordan Spieth uses it for practice.
> 
> 
> 
> Your article's writer does OK...as a trained historian..among other things...I recognize some of the slant..but POV is always present--and can be allowed for. Nothing he says is new..of course..but it is taking a long time for the whole story to be told. As for slaves..oddly enough..Britain and most of the Roman provinces were farmed for slaves..for about 200 years...but it was never profitable to scale up the practice to where it had a deleterious effect. In fact..the Roman occupation gave the Europeans a written language and a nodding acquaintance with learning that was to serve them well...later in their history.
> 
> Yes, Blacks like to trot out other 'people of color' to prove the point that history was not so Euro-centric as has been taught. I find little wrong with the practice. Most people don't care about the finer points..and the overwhelming point..that it was not all White folk..is the one the needs to be made.
> 
> Africa is lost though...I see little hope for it..sadly. Our scramble for resources is only going to get worse...and Africa cannot resist being raped..again. China...Russia...Iran....Egypt...will take what they want...who is to stop them/ Us? I think not...we will not go to war for Africa....at least not the people of Africa..we might fight for the right to rape Mother Africa one more time..but that's about it.
> 
> Our demographic change is accelerating...but as the cultures merge...the desire to take up the African cause will wane. We will be a lot darker in the next hundred years..but the mainstream culture..will remain 'white'..for a very long time. ..no matter the complexion of the populace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with you on several counts.  The Picts and Celts had a written language, as did the scandinavians.
> 
> Slaves have been used by virtually every culture in mans history.  Slav, as a culture derives from them being harvested as slaves for over 1000 years.  They are white.
> 
> The amalgamation of races is indeed accelerating but I see Asia being the dominant racial group.  They already outnumber most racial groups and it will only increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks outnumber everyone else. The dark gene is dominant to boot. Just because whites refuse to recognize other ethnicities as Black dont make it any less a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..now ya lost me...but is cool...ROTF! I needed the laugh. Race is not ethnicity..as you well know. Genetic heritage..without the concomitant cultural conditioning..is meaningless....***smiles****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well its pretty simple. Whites claim that to be Black you have to adhere to their standard of "sub-saharan" which Blacks reject out of hand.  Sub sahran is a location not a race or ethnicity.
> 
> Here are some people from Malaysia
> 
> View attachment 289189
Click to expand...






Here I agree with you.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a quarter..or maybe just had a good tan! LOL! My point...is that she was not white....since anyone with any knowledge of Egypt knows that with the Assyrian and Hittite admixture....African genes abounded. It is strange to me that this would matter to anyone......but I gotta admit..that the degree that some are resistant to the very idea..is telling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assyria and Hittite population centers were thousands of miles from any other black center of population.
> 
> Greeks were semite, asia minor mixtures.  Not white.  Not black.
Click to expand...

So why did they make statues of Black people and why did the Greek Herodotus say the Egyptians were Black?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about now
> 
> The library at Alexandria was a center for learning for a very long time.  Blacks had little to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove Blacks had very little to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove they had ANYTHING to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did.  You made the claim. Show us how you know Blacks had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you make the claim, you have to provide the evidence.  Black liberation theology is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided the evidence. White eurocentric denial is not credible.
Click to expand...






I never claimed the greeks were white, dumbass


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove Blacks had very little to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove they had ANYTHING to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did.  You made the claim. Show us how you know Blacks had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you make the claim, you have to provide the evidence.  Black liberation theology is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already provided the evidence. White eurocentric denial is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed the greeks were white, dumbass
Click to expand...

Who said you did? Your claim is that some of the Greeks were not Black.  Your other claim is that Blacks didnt build Egypt when the evidence is plain that they did.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
> 
> 
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a quarter..or maybe just had a good tan! LOL! My point...is that she was not white....since anyone with any knowledge of Egypt knows that with the Assyrian and Hittite admixture....African genes abounded. It is strange to me that this would matter to anyone......but I gotta admit..that the degree that some are resistant to the very idea..is telling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assyria and Hittite population centers were thousands of miles from any other black center of population.
> 
> Greeks were semite, asia minor mixtures.  Not white.  Not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did they make statues of Black people and why did the Greek Herodotus say the Egyptians were Black?
Click to expand...






Because he doesn't.   He says the Egyptians are darker, not black.  Genetic studies on mummies show less bantu genetics than modern egyptians.  The genetic makeup of the mummies was mainly levantine and middle eastern.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> 
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a quarter..or maybe just had a good tan! LOL! My point...is that she was not white....since anyone with any knowledge of Egypt knows that with the Assyrian and Hittite admixture....African genes abounded. It is strange to me that this would matter to anyone......but I gotta admit..that the degree that some are resistant to the very idea..is telling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assyria and Hittite population centers were thousands of miles from any other black center of population.
> 
> Greeks were semite, asia minor mixtures.  Not white.  Not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did they make statues of Black people and why did the Greek Herodotus say the Egyptians were Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he doesn't.   He says the Egyptians are darker, not black.  Genetic studies on mummies show less bantu genetics than modern egyptians.  The genetic makeup of the mummies was mainly levantine and middle eastern.
Click to expand...

Incorrect. He specifically uses the word black or *melanchroes. *FYI Bantus are not the only Black Africans in Africa.

*"the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
-Herodotus*

Had they been simply brown or tan, like so many African Americans, he would have used phrenychroes


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> 
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a quarter..or maybe just had a good tan! LOL! My point...is that she was not white....since anyone with any knowledge of Egypt knows that with the Assyrian and Hittite admixture....African genes abounded. It is strange to me that this would matter to anyone......but I gotta admit..that the degree that some are resistant to the very idea..is telling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assyria and Hittite population centers were thousands of miles from any other black center of population.
> 
> Greeks were semite, asia minor mixtures.  Not white.  Not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did they make statues of Black people and why did the Greek Herodotus say the Egyptians were Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he doesn't.   He says the Egyptians are darker, not black.  Genetic studies on mummies show less bantu genetics than modern egyptians.  The genetic makeup of the mummies was mainly levantine and middle eastern.
Click to expand...

and wonders of wonders. He isnt the only Greek to call the Egyptians Black.

*Lycinus (describing a young Egyptian): "This boy is not merely black; he has thick lips and his legs are too thin . . . his hair worn in a plait behind shows that he is not a freeman."

Timolaus: "But that is a sign of really distinguished birth in Egypt, Lycinus, All freeborn children plait their hair until they reach manhood. It is the exact opposite of the custom of our ancestors who thought it seemly for old men to secure their hair with a gold brooch to keep it in place."
(Lucian, Navigations, paras 2-3)

*


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> 
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a quarter..or maybe just had a good tan! LOL! My point...is that she was not white....since anyone with any knowledge of Egypt knows that with the Assyrian and Hittite admixture....African genes abounded. It is strange to me that this would matter to anyone......but I gotta admit..that the degree that some are resistant to the very idea..is telling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assyria and Hittite population centers were thousands of miles from any other black center of population.
> 
> Greeks were semite, asia minor mixtures.  Not white.  Not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did they make statues of Black people and why did the Greek Herodotus say the Egyptians were Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he doesn't.   He says the Egyptians are darker, not black.  Genetic studies on mummies show less bantu genetics than modern egyptians.  The genetic makeup of the mummies was mainly levantine and middle eastern.
Click to expand...

Even Aristotle got in on it.

*"Why are the  Ethiopians and Egyptians bandy-legged? Is it because the bodies of  living creatures become distorted by heat, like logs of wood when they become dry? The condition of their hair supports this theory; for it is curlier than that of other nations, and curliness as it were crookedness  of hair." *

- Aristotle (or Aristolian), circa Third BCE


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> 
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a quarter..or maybe just had a good tan! LOL! My point...is that she was not white....since anyone with any knowledge of Egypt knows that with the Assyrian and Hittite admixture....African genes abounded. It is strange to me that this would matter to anyone......but I gotta admit..that the degree that some are resistant to the very idea..is telling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assyria and Hittite population centers were thousands of miles from any other black center of population.
> 
> Greeks were semite, asia minor mixtures.  Not white.  Not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did they make statues of Black people and why did the Greek Herodotus say the Egyptians were Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he doesn't.   He says the Egyptians are darker, not black.  Genetic studies on mummies show less bantu genetics than modern egyptians.  The genetic makeup of the mummies was mainly levantine and middle eastern.
Click to expand...

Not looking too good for your argument there West. These are ancient Greeks saying this. Not Afrocentric Blacks.

*"The Aethiopians (Ethiopians) are highly favored with the gods, they were the first of all men created by the gods and were the founders of the Egyptian Civilization." *
- Diodorus Siculus, circa 60 BCE, Bibliotheca Historica.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a quarter..or maybe just had a good tan! LOL! My point...is that she was not white....since anyone with any knowledge of Egypt knows that with the Assyrian and Hittite admixture....African genes abounded. It is strange to me that this would matter to anyone......but I gotta admit..that the degree that some are resistant to the very idea..is telling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assyria and Hittite population centers were thousands of miles from any other black center of population.
> 
> Greeks were semite, asia minor mixtures.  Not white.  Not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did they make statues of Black people and why did the Greek Herodotus say the Egyptians were Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he doesn't.   He says the Egyptians are darker, not black.  Genetic studies on mummies show less bantu genetics than modern egyptians.  The genetic makeup of the mummies was mainly levantine and middle eastern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. He specifically uses the word black or *melanchroes. *FYI Bantus are not the only Black Africans in Africa.
> 
> *"the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> -Herodotus*
> 
> Had they been simply brown or tan, like so many African Americans, he would have used phrenychroes
Click to expand...

Allow me to amuse myself...people are shamefully ignorant of Egypt and its history..given that Egypt was the and possibly is..the longest ( arguably) continuous nation in existence.

This for your lil discussion--you all will note the frequent mention of Nubia..both as a conqueror of Egypt and as a trading partner..and sometimes enemy..eventually Egypt conquered Nubia and integrated them into the Kingdom. Nubians..were Black..without question...they intermarried..along with the Assyrians and the many other 
African polities. Which is to say..many Egyptians were dark..some were not...if a visitor met only those who were dark..that is the impression he would have taken away.
Egypt was a great nation..with diverse peoples. Which is to say..just like the US of today...there were all sorts of colors and cultures...thus I find some of the discussion here just a bit...simplistic.

Egypt and the Assyrians

  In_* 676 B.C., the Assyrians invaded Egypt.  This was the time when they introduced iron to this area.  A few years after the invasion, they sacked Thebes, the city of Egypt.  Declining Egypt was invaded by Nubians, and Egypt had a Nubian king, but the Assyrian defeated Nubians, and sent them back to their home.  In 671 B.C., Esarhaddon, Sennachenb�s son and the king of Assyria (680 B.C.-669 B.C.) defeated Taharqa�s army, and captured Memphis.  According to the record left by Esarhaddon, there was the siege and destruction of Memphis.  Memphis was the capital of Egypt, and the royal residence of Taharqa.  Esarhaddon set out for a further campaign, but he got sick at Harran and died.  


    After Esarhaddon�s death, Taharqa got a chance to regain Memphis from Assyrians and occupied it. However, in 667 (668) Taharqa was kicked out of Memphis by Ashurbanipal, Esarhaddon�s son and the king of Assyria reigned from 668 to 627 B.C..  At the time of Ashurbaipal�s Egyptian campaign, the power of Assyria was at its zenith.  Although, one year after the death of Ashurbanipal in 627 B.C., Assyrians were severely beaten by the Babylonians, and their attempts to regain the lost land never succeeded.  In 612 B.C., Assyria collapsed, and this resulted in the return of the Egyptian�s independence of the 26th dynasty.  This independence did not last so long because of another invasion by Persian.


    Ancient Egypt was known as one of the wealthiest countries in the world.  Food produced by Egyptian was more than enough to feed their own people, and this surplus grains played an important role in Egypt's economy as well as fish, fine linen, papyrus and an extended trade in perfume and fine oils. They developed trading routes to far away places.  There is not much doubt about Egypt had reached Assyria where Syria and Lebanon are located present days.   The first recorded mention of Greater Syria is in Egyptian annals detailing expeditions to the Syrian coastland to log the cedar, pine, and cypress of the Ammanus and Lebanon mountain ranges in the fourth millennium.  During 12th Dynasty, During Egyptian conquered Nubia and this led to the promotion of trading with Palestine and Syria.  Egyptians imported timber applicable for carpentry on a large scale and for boat construction from Syria and Lebanon.  *_


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a pattern when you get caught in lies West.  You make claims I never said. Its ok but just realize I know. Kind of sad you are too weak to to admit you have failed and are simply wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of you clowns claims cleopatra was black.  She wasn't.   She was greek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You met her? Saw a photo?
> 
> I thought not....her family was of Greek descent...but how many generations was Cleo away from Greece? Dark-complected does not mean Black...i agree..but it sure doesn't mean White either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> West is just flinging shit hoping something will take the attention off his easily disproven claims.  Heres is the rub. Greeks were all manner of races so her mother could have been Black. Either way she was at least half Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or a quarter..or maybe just had a good tan! LOL! My point...is that she was not white....since anyone with any knowledge of Egypt knows that with the Assyrian and Hittite admixture....African genes abounded. It is strange to me that this would matter to anyone......but I gotta admit..that the degree that some are resistant to the very idea..is telling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assyria and Hittite population centers were thousands of miles from any other black center of population.
> 
> Greeks were semite, asia minor mixtures.  Not white.  Not black.
Click to expand...

Assyria and the Hittites were conquerors..they invaded many lands....including Egypt. Egypt held them off..after a generation of warfare..the Assyrians conquered them.

Greece..sure Asian mostly..with the usual Med admixtures.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Just understand that.  You been radicalized into whiteys worldwide denial program. Things just don't magically disappear son. When you create divisions, which  is what whitey did in order to colonize, you create generations of anger and mistrust. The killing of Democratically elected Lumumba created instability that continues to this very moment. So instead of injecting your dumb ass opinion, try doing some reading about these countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not.   I have had to deal with corruption in Africa for decades.  I wasn't paying off white dudes, I was paying off black dudes.  I have paid tens of thousands of dollars to greedy fuckers who demanded I pay them for the privilege of cleaning up the environmental messes that they made!
> 
> When Chernobyl happened I knew a scumbag commodities broker who bought radiated milk to sell the Ethiopia and Eritrea because he figured they wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> They were though, and he crowed about how instead of being arrested and jailed he was able to bribe a few more people and the sale was allowed to continue.
> 
> Black people poisoning black people for money.
> 
> Just like any other scumbag the world over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's what you are not getting--the system of corrupting..has been in place for a very long time now...and it came to be for the colonial powers benefit. We liked it that way..and it grew..roots--deep into the culture. Beginnings have consequences...and long after the robber's children's children's children came to feel guilt and practice checkbook philanthropy with the profits of their generational thefts--the system remains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what YOU  are not getting.  The days of whitey doing the exploitation are long gone.  Blacks are doing it now, and have been for two generations,  completely on their own.
> 
> If any one of the bastards was as enlightened as asslips and im2 claim, those leaders would invest in their population to get them educated and producing wealth of their own, instead of merely accepting the bribes they are given.
> 
> At some point they are going to have to take responsibility for themselves.
> 
> Until then they are little more than children getting their allowance from dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually these days it is corporations and the whites behind them of course. Life is tough in Africa which is still in the 2008 GOP World depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is THE dominant player in Africa now.
Click to expand...

Just because our idiot Republican budgets don't allow us to spend any money on it. Just like global warming technology those Chinese are also beating us at.


----------



## Asclepias

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a quarter..or maybe just had a good tan! LOL! My point...is that she was not white....since anyone with any knowledge of Egypt knows that with the Assyrian and Hittite admixture....African genes abounded. It is strange to me that this would matter to anyone......but I gotta admit..that the degree that some are resistant to the very idea..is telling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assyria and Hittite population centers were thousands of miles from any other black center of population.
> 
> Greeks were semite, asia minor mixtures.  Not white.  Not black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did they make statues of Black people and why did the Greek Herodotus say the Egyptians were Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he doesn't.   He says the Egyptians are darker, not black.  Genetic studies on mummies show less bantu genetics than modern egyptians.  The genetic makeup of the mummies was mainly levantine and middle eastern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. He specifically uses the word black or *melanchroes. *FYI Bantus are not the only Black Africans in Africa.
> 
> *"the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> -Herodotus*
> 
> Had they been simply brown or tan, like so many African Americans, he would have used phrenychroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allow me to amuse myself...people are shamefully ignorant of Egypt and its history..given that Egypt was the and possibly is..the longest ( arguably) continuous nation in existence.
> 
> This for your lil discussion--you all will note the frequent mention of Nubia..both as a conqueror of Egypt and as a trading partner..and sometimes enemy..eventually Egypt conquered Nubia and integrated them into the Kingdom. Nubians..were Black..without question...they intermarried..along with the Assyrians and the many other
> African polities. Which is to say..many Egyptians were dark..some were not...if a visitor met only those who were dark..that is the impression he would have taken away.
> Egypt was a great nation..with diverse peoples. Which is to say..just like the US of today...there were all sorts of colors and cultures...thus I find some of the discussion here just a bit...simplistic.
> 
> Egypt and the Assyrians
> 
> In_* 676 B.C., the Assyrians invaded Egypt.  This was the time when they introduced iron to this area.  A few years after the invasion, they sacked Thebes, the city of Egypt.  Declining Egypt was invaded by Nubians, and Egypt had a Nubian king, but the Assyrian defeated Nubians, and sent them back to their home.  In 671 B.C., Esarhaddon, Sennachenb�s son and the king of Assyria (680 B.C.-669 B.C.) defeated Taharqa�s army, and captured Memphis.  According to the record left by Esarhaddon, there was the siege and destruction of Memphis.  Memphis was the capital of Egypt, and the royal residence of Taharqa.  Esarhaddon set out for a further campaign, but he got sick at Harran and died.
> 
> 
> After Esarhaddon�s death, Taharqa got a chance to regain Memphis from Assyrians and occupied it. However, in 667 (668) Taharqa was kicked out of Memphis by Ashurbanipal, Esarhaddon�s son and the king of Assyria reigned from 668 to 627 B.C..  At the time of Ashurbaipal�s Egyptian campaign, the power of Assyria was at its zenith.  Although, one year after the death of Ashurbanipal in 627 B.C., Assyrians were severely beaten by the Babylonians, and their attempts to regain the lost land never succeeded.  In 612 B.C., Assyria collapsed, and this resulted in the return of the Egyptian�s independence of the 26th dynasty.  This independence did not last so long because of another invasion by Persian.
> 
> 
> Ancient Egypt was known as one of the wealthiest countries in the world.  Food produced by Egyptian was more than enough to feed their own people, and this surplus grains played an important role in Egypt's economy as well as fish, fine linen, papyrus and an extended trade in perfume and fine oils. They developed trading routes to far away places.  There is not much doubt about Egypt had reached Assyria where Syria and Lebanon are located present days.   The first recorded mention of Greater Syria is in Egyptian annals detailing expeditions to the Syrian coastland to log the cedar, pine, and cypress of the Ammanus and Lebanon mountain ranges in the fourth millennium.  During 12th Dynasty, During Egyptian conquered Nubia and this led to the promotion of trading with Palestine and Syria.  Egyptians imported timber applicable for carpentry on a large scale and for boat construction from Syria and Lebanon.  *_
Click to expand...

By the same token Nubia conquered Egypt and held sway for about a century. My claim is not that Egypt during all its existence was a Black only nation. Nubia freed Kemet from outsiders. My claim (which is backed by the Egyptians themselves) is that they were founded by Black people and ruled for the vast majority of its history by Blacks.  Of course I'm pretty sure other people came and went but the Kemetic philosophies that were exhibited by the people were Black African philosophies reflected all over Africa.  The denial of europeans to put together the evidence is astounding to me. The Egyptians said they were Black. They painted pictures of themselves as Blacks. They even said their gods were Black and came from the interior of Africa. The Greeks said they were Black  The Nubians said the Egyptians were Black. Thats 3 groups that were actually there to witness this.  What more does one need to admit they were Black?  Note that while all these groups say the Egyptians were Black no one during that time claims they arent Black.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Asclepias said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assyria and Hittite population centers were thousands of miles from any other black center of population.
> 
> Greeks were semite, asia minor mixtures.  Not white.  Not black.
> 
> 
> 
> So why did they make statues of Black people and why did the Greek Herodotus say the Egyptians were Black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he doesn't.   He says the Egyptians are darker, not black.  Genetic studies on mummies show less bantu genetics than modern egyptians.  The genetic makeup of the mummies was mainly levantine and middle eastern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. He specifically uses the word black or *melanchroes. *FYI Bantus are not the only Black Africans in Africa.
> 
> *"the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> -Herodotus*
> 
> Had they been simply brown or tan, like so many African Americans, he would have used phrenychroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allow me to amuse myself...people are shamefully ignorant of Egypt and its history..given that Egypt was the and possibly is..the longest ( arguably) continuous nation in existence.
> 
> This for your lil discussion--you all will note the frequent mention of Nubia..both as a conqueror of Egypt and as a trading partner..and sometimes enemy..eventually Egypt conquered Nubia and integrated them into the Kingdom. Nubians..were Black..without question...they intermarried..along with the Assyrians and the many other
> African polities. Which is to say..many Egyptians were dark..some were not...if a visitor met only those who were dark..that is the impression he would have taken away.
> Egypt was a great nation..with diverse peoples. Which is to say..just like the US of today...there were all sorts of colors and cultures...thus I find some of the discussion here just a bit...simplistic.
> 
> Egypt and the Assyrians
> 
> In_* 676 B.C., the Assyrians invaded Egypt.  This was the time when they introduced iron to this area.  A few years after the invasion, they sacked Thebes, the city of Egypt.  Declining Egypt was invaded by Nubians, and Egypt had a Nubian king, but the Assyrian defeated Nubians, and sent them back to their home.  In 671 B.C., Esarhaddon, Sennachenb�s son and the king of Assyria (680 B.C.-669 B.C.) defeated Taharqa�s army, and captured Memphis.  According to the record left by Esarhaddon, there was the siege and destruction of Memphis.  Memphis was the capital of Egypt, and the royal residence of Taharqa.  Esarhaddon set out for a further campaign, but he got sick at Harran and died.
> 
> 
> After Esarhaddon�s death, Taharqa got a chance to regain Memphis from Assyrians and occupied it. However, in 667 (668) Taharqa was kicked out of Memphis by Ashurbanipal, Esarhaddon�s son and the king of Assyria reigned from 668 to 627 B.C..  At the time of Ashurbaipal�s Egyptian campaign, the power of Assyria was at its zenith.  Although, one year after the death of Ashurbanipal in 627 B.C., Assyrians were severely beaten by the Babylonians, and their attempts to regain the lost land never succeeded.  In 612 B.C., Assyria collapsed, and this resulted in the return of the Egyptian�s independence of the 26th dynasty.  This independence did not last so long because of another invasion by Persian.
> 
> 
> Ancient Egypt was known as one of the wealthiest countries in the world.  Food produced by Egyptian was more than enough to feed their own people, and this surplus grains played an important role in Egypt's economy as well as fish, fine linen, papyrus and an extended trade in perfume and fine oils. They developed trading routes to far away places.  There is not much doubt about Egypt had reached Assyria where Syria and Lebanon are located present days.   The first recorded mention of Greater Syria is in Egyptian annals detailing expeditions to the Syrian coastland to log the cedar, pine, and cypress of the Ammanus and Lebanon mountain ranges in the fourth millennium.  During 12th Dynasty, During Egyptian conquered Nubia and this led to the promotion of trading with Palestine and Syria.  Egyptians imported timber applicable for carpentry on a large scale and for boat construction from Syria and Lebanon.  *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the same token Nubia conquered Egypt and held sway for about a century. My claim is not that Egypt during all its existence was a Black only nation. My claim (which is backed by the Egyptians themselves) is that they were founded by Black people and ruled for the vast majority of its history by Blacks.  Of course I'm pretty sure other people came and went but the Kemetic philosophies that were exhibited by the people were Black African philosophies reflected all over Africa.  The denial of europeans to put together the evidence is astounding to me. The Egyptians said they were Black. They painted pictures of themselves as Blacks. The Greeks said they were Black  The Nubians said the Egyptians were Black. Thats 3 groups that were there to witness this.
Click to expand...

Sure...although the Nubians were kicked out when the Assyrians invaded..and Egypt later conquered them. But no matter ...the history of Egypt is long..thousands of years..and many complexions had their turns...as a totally stagnated society..that resisted change...there are different periods where different people's held sway..the multiple invasions by the Persians and peoples from  Eastern Asia changed the Demographic drastically..in the time of the New Kingdom.

thanx for the chance to dust off the old skills--although I still don't think it really matters...as both sides don't really care about the history..but rather they care about how they can shape their narratives with a patina of historical imprimatur.


----------



## Asclepias

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did they make statues of Black people and why did the Greek Herodotus say the Egyptians were Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he doesn't.   He says the Egyptians are darker, not black.  Genetic studies on mummies show less bantu genetics than modern egyptians.  The genetic makeup of the mummies was mainly levantine and middle eastern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. He specifically uses the word black or *melanchroes. *FYI Bantus are not the only Black Africans in Africa.
> 
> *"the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> -Herodotus*
> 
> Had they been simply brown or tan, like so many African Americans, he would have used phrenychroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allow me to amuse myself...people are shamefully ignorant of Egypt and its history..given that Egypt was the and possibly is..the longest ( arguably) continuous nation in existence.
> 
> This for your lil discussion--you all will note the frequent mention of Nubia..both as a conqueror of Egypt and as a trading partner..and sometimes enemy..eventually Egypt conquered Nubia and integrated them into the Kingdom. Nubians..were Black..without question...they intermarried..along with the Assyrians and the many other
> African polities. Which is to say..many Egyptians were dark..some were not...if a visitor met only those who were dark..that is the impression he would have taken away.
> Egypt was a great nation..with diverse peoples. Which is to say..just like the US of today...there were all sorts of colors and cultures...thus I find some of the discussion here just a bit...simplistic.
> 
> Egypt and the Assyrians
> 
> In_* 676 B.C., the Assyrians invaded Egypt.  This was the time when they introduced iron to this area.  A few years after the invasion, they sacked Thebes, the city of Egypt.  Declining Egypt was invaded by Nubians, and Egypt had a Nubian king, but the Assyrian defeated Nubians, and sent them back to their home.  In 671 B.C., Esarhaddon, Sennachenb�s son and the king of Assyria (680 B.C.-669 B.C.) defeated Taharqa�s army, and captured Memphis.  According to the record left by Esarhaddon, there was the siege and destruction of Memphis.  Memphis was the capital of Egypt, and the royal residence of Taharqa.  Esarhaddon set out for a further campaign, but he got sick at Harran and died.
> 
> 
> After Esarhaddon�s death, Taharqa got a chance to regain Memphis from Assyrians and occupied it. However, in 667 (668) Taharqa was kicked out of Memphis by Ashurbanipal, Esarhaddon�s son and the king of Assyria reigned from 668 to 627 B.C..  At the time of Ashurbaipal�s Egyptian campaign, the power of Assyria was at its zenith.  Although, one year after the death of Ashurbanipal in 627 B.C., Assyrians were severely beaten by the Babylonians, and their attempts to regain the lost land never succeeded.  In 612 B.C., Assyria collapsed, and this resulted in the return of the Egyptian�s independence of the 26th dynasty.  This independence did not last so long because of another invasion by Persian.
> 
> 
> Ancient Egypt was known as one of the wealthiest countries in the world.  Food produced by Egyptian was more than enough to feed their own people, and this surplus grains played an important role in Egypt's economy as well as fish, fine linen, papyrus and an extended trade in perfume and fine oils. They developed trading routes to far away places.  There is not much doubt about Egypt had reached Assyria where Syria and Lebanon are located present days.   The first recorded mention of Greater Syria is in Egyptian annals detailing expeditions to the Syrian coastland to log the cedar, pine, and cypress of the Ammanus and Lebanon mountain ranges in the fourth millennium.  During 12th Dynasty, During Egyptian conquered Nubia and this led to the promotion of trading with Palestine and Syria.  Egyptians imported timber applicable for carpentry on a large scale and for boat construction from Syria and Lebanon.  *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the same token Nubia conquered Egypt and held sway for about a century. My claim is not that Egypt during all its existence was a Black only nation. My claim (which is backed by the Egyptians themselves) is that they were founded by Black people and ruled for the vast majority of its history by Blacks.  Of course I'm pretty sure other people came and went but the Kemetic philosophies that were exhibited by the people were Black African philosophies reflected all over Africa.  The denial of europeans to put together the evidence is astounding to me. The Egyptians said they were Black. They painted pictures of themselves as Blacks. The Greeks said they were Black  The Nubians said the Egyptians were Black. Thats 3 groups that were there to witness this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure...although the Nubians were kicked out when the Assyrians invaded..and Egypt later conquered them. But no matter ...the history of Egypt is long..thousands of years..and many complexions had their turns...as a totally stagnated society..that resisted change...there are different periods were different people's held sway..the multiple invasions by the Persians and peoples from  Eastern Asia changed the Demographic drastically..in the time of the New Kingdom.
> 
> thanx for the chance to dust off the old skills--although I still don't think it really matters...as both sides don't really care about the history..but rather they care about how they can shape their narratives with a patina of historical imprimatur.
Click to expand...

I agree. The new kingdom saw many complexions. However, the old kingdom and middle kingdoms are the ones that built the Great Pyramids and established Kemetic civilization and philosophies. These were the kingdoms led by indigenous Black Africans.


----------



## francoHFW

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why did they make statues of Black people and why did the Greek Herodotus say the Egyptians were Black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he doesn't.   He says the Egyptians are darker, not black.  Genetic studies on mummies show less bantu genetics than modern egyptians.  The genetic makeup of the mummies was mainly levantine and middle eastern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. He specifically uses the word black or *melanchroes. *FYI Bantus are not the only Black Africans in Africa.
> 
> *"the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> -Herodotus*
> 
> Had they been simply brown or tan, like so many African Americans, he would have used phrenychroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allow me to amuse myself...people are shamefully ignorant of Egypt and its history..given that Egypt was the and possibly is..the longest ( arguably) continuous nation in existence.
> 
> This for your lil discussion--you all will note the frequent mention of Nubia..both as a conqueror of Egypt and as a trading partner..and sometimes enemy..eventually Egypt conquered Nubia and integrated them into the Kingdom. Nubians..were Black..without question...they intermarried..along with the Assyrians and the many other
> African polities. Which is to say..many Egyptians were dark..some were not...if a visitor met only those who were dark..that is the impression he would have taken away.
> Egypt was a great nation..with diverse peoples. Which is to say..just like the US of today...there were all sorts of colors and cultures...thus I find some of the discussion here just a bit...simplistic.
> 
> Egypt and the Assyrians
> 
> In_* 676 B.C., the Assyrians invaded Egypt.  This was the time when they introduced iron to this area.  A few years after the invasion, they sacked Thebes, the city of Egypt.  Declining Egypt was invaded by Nubians, and Egypt had a Nubian king, but the Assyrian defeated Nubians, and sent them back to their home.  In 671 B.C., Esarhaddon, Sennachenb�s son and the king of Assyria (680 B.C.-669 B.C.) defeated Taharqa�s army, and captured Memphis.  According to the record left by Esarhaddon, there was the siege and destruction of Memphis.  Memphis was the capital of Egypt, and the royal residence of Taharqa.  Esarhaddon set out for a further campaign, but he got sick at Harran and died.
> 
> 
> After Esarhaddon�s death, Taharqa got a chance to regain Memphis from Assyrians and occupied it. However, in 667 (668) Taharqa was kicked out of Memphis by Ashurbanipal, Esarhaddon�s son and the king of Assyria reigned from 668 to 627 B.C..  At the time of Ashurbaipal�s Egyptian campaign, the power of Assyria was at its zenith.  Although, one year after the death of Ashurbanipal in 627 B.C., Assyrians were severely beaten by the Babylonians, and their attempts to regain the lost land never succeeded.  In 612 B.C., Assyria collapsed, and this resulted in the return of the Egyptian�s independence of the 26th dynasty.  This independence did not last so long because of another invasion by Persian.
> 
> 
> Ancient Egypt was known as one of the wealthiest countries in the world.  Food produced by Egyptian was more than enough to feed their own people, and this surplus grains played an important role in Egypt's economy as well as fish, fine linen, papyrus and an extended trade in perfume and fine oils. They developed trading routes to far away places.  There is not much doubt about Egypt had reached Assyria where Syria and Lebanon are located present days.   The first recorded mention of Greater Syria is in Egyptian annals detailing expeditions to the Syrian coastland to log the cedar, pine, and cypress of the Ammanus and Lebanon mountain ranges in the fourth millennium.  During 12th Dynasty, During Egyptian conquered Nubia and this led to the promotion of trading with Palestine and Syria.  Egyptians imported timber applicable for carpentry on a large scale and for boat construction from Syria and Lebanon.  *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the same token Nubia conquered Egypt and held sway for about a century. My claim is not that Egypt during all its existence was a Black only nation. My claim (which is backed by the Egyptians themselves) is that they were founded by Black people and ruled for the vast majority of its history by Blacks.  Of course I'm pretty sure other people came and went but the Kemetic philosophies that were exhibited by the people were Black African philosophies reflected all over Africa.  The denial of europeans to put together the evidence is astounding to me. The Egyptians said they were Black. They painted pictures of themselves as Blacks. The Greeks said they were Black  The Nubians said the Egyptians were Black. Thats 3 groups that were there to witness this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure...although the Nubians were kicked out when the Assyrians invaded..and Egypt later conquered them. But no matter ...the history of Egypt is long..thousands of years..and many complexions had their turns...as a totally stagnated society..that resisted change...there are different periods where different people's held sway..the multiple invasions by the Persians and peoples from  Eastern Asia changed the Demographic drastically..in the time of the New Kingdom.
> 
> thanx for the chance to dust off the old skills--although I still don't think it really matters...as both sides don't really care about the history..but rather they care about how they can shape their narratives with a patina of historical imprimatur.
Click to expand...

Actually the last 20 to 30 years have seen the beginnings of archaeology in sub-Saharan Africa which mainly discredits racist opinions.


----------



## Asclepias

francoHFW said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he doesn't.   He says the Egyptians are darker, not black.  Genetic studies on mummies show less bantu genetics than modern egyptians.  The genetic makeup of the mummies was mainly levantine and middle eastern.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. He specifically uses the word black or *melanchroes. *FYI Bantus are not the only Black Africans in Africa.
> 
> *"the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired." (History, Book II.)
> -Herodotus*
> 
> Had they been simply brown or tan, like so many African Americans, he would have used phrenychroes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allow me to amuse myself...people are shamefully ignorant of Egypt and its history..given that Egypt was the and possibly is..the longest ( arguably) continuous nation in existence.
> 
> This for your lil discussion--you all will note the frequent mention of Nubia..both as a conqueror of Egypt and as a trading partner..and sometimes enemy..eventually Egypt conquered Nubia and integrated them into the Kingdom. Nubians..were Black..without question...they intermarried..along with the Assyrians and the many other
> African polities. Which is to say..many Egyptians were dark..some were not...if a visitor met only those who were dark..that is the impression he would have taken away.
> Egypt was a great nation..with diverse peoples. Which is to say..just like the US of today...there were all sorts of colors and cultures...thus I find some of the discussion here just a bit...simplistic.
> 
> Egypt and the Assyrians
> 
> In_* 676 B.C., the Assyrians invaded Egypt.  This was the time when they introduced iron to this area.  A few years after the invasion, they sacked Thebes, the city of Egypt.  Declining Egypt was invaded by Nubians, and Egypt had a Nubian king, but the Assyrian defeated Nubians, and sent them back to their home.  In 671 B.C., Esarhaddon, Sennachenb�s son and the king of Assyria (680 B.C.-669 B.C.) defeated Taharqa�s army, and captured Memphis.  According to the record left by Esarhaddon, there was the siege and destruction of Memphis.  Memphis was the capital of Egypt, and the royal residence of Taharqa.  Esarhaddon set out for a further campaign, but he got sick at Harran and died.
> 
> 
> After Esarhaddon�s death, Taharqa got a chance to regain Memphis from Assyrians and occupied it. However, in 667 (668) Taharqa was kicked out of Memphis by Ashurbanipal, Esarhaddon�s son and the king of Assyria reigned from 668 to 627 B.C..  At the time of Ashurbaipal�s Egyptian campaign, the power of Assyria was at its zenith.  Although, one year after the death of Ashurbanipal in 627 B.C., Assyrians were severely beaten by the Babylonians, and their attempts to regain the lost land never succeeded.  In 612 B.C., Assyria collapsed, and this resulted in the return of the Egyptian�s independence of the 26th dynasty.  This independence did not last so long because of another invasion by Persian.
> 
> 
> Ancient Egypt was known as one of the wealthiest countries in the world.  Food produced by Egyptian was more than enough to feed their own people, and this surplus grains played an important role in Egypt's economy as well as fish, fine linen, papyrus and an extended trade in perfume and fine oils. They developed trading routes to far away places.  There is not much doubt about Egypt had reached Assyria where Syria and Lebanon are located present days.   The first recorded mention of Greater Syria is in Egyptian annals detailing expeditions to the Syrian coastland to log the cedar, pine, and cypress of the Ammanus and Lebanon mountain ranges in the fourth millennium.  During 12th Dynasty, During Egyptian conquered Nubia and this led to the promotion of trading with Palestine and Syria.  Egyptians imported timber applicable for carpentry on a large scale and for boat construction from Syria and Lebanon.  *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the same token Nubia conquered Egypt and held sway for about a century. My claim is not that Egypt during all its existence was a Black only nation. My claim (which is backed by the Egyptians themselves) is that they were founded by Black people and ruled for the vast majority of its history by Blacks.  Of course I'm pretty sure other people came and went but the Kemetic philosophies that were exhibited by the people were Black African philosophies reflected all over Africa.  The denial of europeans to put together the evidence is astounding to me. The Egyptians said they were Black. They painted pictures of themselves as Blacks. The Greeks said they were Black  The Nubians said the Egyptians were Black. Thats 3 groups that were there to witness this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure...although the Nubians were kicked out when the Assyrians invaded..and Egypt later conquered them. But no matter ...the history of Egypt is long..thousands of years..and many complexions had their turns...as a totally stagnated society..that resisted change...there are different periods where different people's held sway..the multiple invasions by the Persians and peoples from  Eastern Asia changed the Demographic drastically..in the time of the New Kingdom.
> 
> thanx for the chance to dust off the old skills--although I still don't think it really matters...as both sides don't really care about the history..but rather they care about how they can shape their narratives with a patina of historical imprimatur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the last 20 to 30 years have seen the beginnings of archaeology in sub-Saharan Africa which mainly discredits racist opinions.
Click to expand...

True dat. They are finding that in the Congo there was an ancient civiilization that existed.  Not much is known about it yet but some information is coming out. They had rasied beds of agriculture in the middle of what was supposed to be virgin jungle.


----------



## MizMolly

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
Click to expand...

If they are white they are racist lol


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone was a scumbag back then. Just because African tribes didnt have technology, doesnt mean they were great people, in fact, they were quite brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are the first to have guns, you can take advantage of people who look very different from you. But genocide does not require a technological edge over one’s neighbours: In Rwanda, for example, it was carried out with machetes. There is no technological determinism to genocide. Because it is not based on that – it is based on dehumanizing others. America had the technological edge in Nam but still got their asses kicked.
> 
> For all your posturing about how great white people are, the fact is, whites got lucky, everything fell into place for them.
> 
> They acquired gunpowder from the Chinese, which allowed them to have superior weaponry, sea-worthy ships that could sail across rough seas, tribal conflict among blacks, native-american exposure to disease, which prevented them from forming an effective counteroffensive.
> 
> If native-Americans had been able to withstand “the whiteman’s diseases” at the time, history would have turned out differently. The natives could have had an upper hand because they knew the land and could use traps and ambush better the gun carriers.
> 
> *But they were decimated by the cowards*
> 
> Cowards that were claiming peace and friendship and then performed sneak attacks on the unsuspecting native, all while the natives were dying off from the diseases that they brought with them as well.
> 
> But gunpowder changed the game. Marco Polo brought it to Europe and whites started using it to kill
> 
> This is the difference
> 
> White people love to kill. I can remember my father taken me to farms as kid and when whites would shoot and kill n animal, they'd go 100% crazy but whites simply had superior weaponry
> 
> Europe was not nor it is even today, despite the EU propaganda, a single unit with single mind and culture. It is a patch work of various cultures and ethnic groups.
> 
> In southern Italy this competitiveness is apparent when we look at the society as a whole. So called mafias, organized crime or what ever you wish to call them, are more or less unions of men who try to gain upper hand in the economic competition trough any means. Trough violence and power come the economic benefits.
> 
> If we look at the cut throat world of Wall street, it is apparent. Bernie Madoff stole 50 000 000 000 dollars (50 Billion) and ahe was not the only one.
> 
> The same thing is going on right now in EU with the euro. Private banking sector extorts the tax payers of Europe with hunderds of billions of dollars using a national debt as a leverage, after they pushed billions in cheap loans to those governments who were stupid enough to take them, or clever enough. Some estimate that the greek government, the actual polticians and officials, stole billions there too.
> 
> If we think of this white culture of stealing, robbing, swindling, we get the to the bottom of the cultural differences between whites and black.
> 
> Here’s a list of wars the U.S. government involved itself with from 1776 to 1900.
> 
> 1776 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamagua Wars, Second Cherokee War, Pennamite-Yankee War
> 
> 1777 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Second Cherokee War, Pennamite-Yankee War
> 
> 1778 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War
> 
> 1779 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War
> 
> 1780 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War
> 
> 1781 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War
> 
> 1782 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War
> 
> 1783 – American Revolutionary War, Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War
> 
> 1784 – Chickamauga Wars, Pennamite-Yankee War, Oconee War
> 
> 1785 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War
> 
> 1786 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War
> 
> 1787 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War
> 
> 1788 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War
> 
> 1789 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War
> 
> 1790 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War
> 
> 1791 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War
> 
> 1792 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War
> 
> 1793 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War
> 
> 1794 – Chickamauga Wars, Northwest Indian War
> 
> 1795 – Northwest Indian War
> 
> 1796 – No major war
> 
> 1797 – No major war
> 
> 1798 – Quasi-War
> 
> 1799 – Quasi-War
> 
> 1800 – Quasi-War
> 
> 1801 – First Barbary War
> 
> 1802 – First Barbary War
> 
> 1803 – First Barbary War
> 
> 1804 – First Barbary War
> 
> 1805 – First Barbary War
> 
> 1806 – Sabine Expedition
> 
> 1807 – No major war
> 
> 1808 – No major war
> 
> 1809 – No major war
> 
> 1810 – U.S. occupies Spanish-held West Florida
> 
> 1811 – Tecumseh’s War
> 
> 1812 – War of 1812, Tecumseh’s War, Seminole Wars, U.S. occupies Spanish-held Amelia Island and other parts of East Florida
> 
> 1813 – War of 1812, Tecumseh’s War, Peoria War, Creek War, U.S. expands its territory in West Florida
> 
> 1814 – War of 1812, Creek War, U.S. expands its territory in Florida, Anti-piracy war
> 
> 1815 – War of 1812, Second Barbary War, Anti-piracy war
> 
> 1816 – First Seminole War, Anti-piracy war
> 
> 1817 – First Seminole War, Anti-piracy war
> 
> 1818 – First Seminole War, Anti-piracy war
> 
> 1819 – Yellowstone Expedition, Anti-piracy war
> 
> 1820 – Yellowstone Expedition, Anti-piracy war
> 
> 1821 – Anti-piracy war (see note above)
> 
> 1822 – Anti-piracy war (see note above)
> 
> 1823 – Anti-piracy war, Arikara War
> 
> 1824 – Anti-piracy war
> 
> 1825 – Yellowstone Expedition, Anti-piracy war
> 
> 1826 – No major war
> 
> 1827 – Winnebago War
> 
> 1828 – No major war
> 
> 1829 – No major war
> 
> 1830 – No major war
> 
> 1831 – Sac and Fox Indian War
> 
> 1832 – Black Hawk War
> 
> 1833 – Cherokee Indian War
> 
> 1834 – Cherokee Indian War, Pawnee Indian Territory Campaign
> 
> 1835 – Cherokee Indian War, Seminole Wars, Second Creek War
> 
> 1836 – Cherokee Indian War, Seminole Wars, Second Creek War, Missouri-Iowa Border War
> 
> 1837 – Cherokee Indian War, Seminole Wars, Second Creek War, Osage Indian War, Buckshot War
> 
> 1838 – Cherokee Indian War, Seminole Wars, Buckshot War, Heatherly Indian War
> 
> 1839 – Cherokee Indian War, Seminole Wars
> 
> 1840 – Seminole Wars, U.S. naval forces invade Fiji Islands
> 
> 1841 – Seminole Wars, U.S. naval forces invade McKean Island, Gilbert Islands, and Samoa
> 
> 1842 – Seminole Wars
> 
> 1843 – U.S. forces clash with Chinese, U.S. troops invade African coast
> 
> 1844 – Texas-Indian Wars
> 
> 1845 – Texas-Indian Wars
> 
> 1846 – Mexican-American War, Texas-Indian Wars
> 
> 1847 – Mexican-American War, Texas-Indian Wars
> 
> 1848 – Mexican-American War, Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War
> 
> 1849 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians
> 
> 1850 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Yuma War, California Indian Wars, Pitt River Expedition
> 
> 1851 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, Yuma War, Utah Indian Wars, California Indian Wars
> 
> 1852 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Yuma War, Utah Indian Wars, California Indian Wars
> 
> 1853 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Yuma War, Utah Indian Wars, Walker War, California Indian Wars
> 
> 1854 – Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians
> 
> 1855 – Seminole Wars, Texas-Indian Wars, Cayuse War, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Yakima War, Winnas Expedition, Klickitat War, Puget Sound War, Rogue River Wars, U.S. forces invade Fiji Islands and Uruguay
> 
> 1856 – Seminole Wars, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, California Indian Wars, Puget Sound War, Rogue River Wars, Tintic War
> 
> 1857 – Seminole Wars, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, California Indian Wars, Utah War, Conflict in Nicaragua
> 
> 1858 – Seminole Wars, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Mohave War, California Indian Wars, Spokane-Coeur d’Alene-Paloos War, Utah War, U.S. forces invade Fiji Islands and Uruguay
> 
> 1859 Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, California Indian Wars, Pecos Expedition, Antelope Hills Expedition, Bear River Expedition, John Brown’s raid, U.S. forces launch attack against Paraguay, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1860 – Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Paiute War, Kiowa-Comanche War
> 
> 1861 – American Civil War, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Cheyenne Campaign
> 
> 1862 – American Civil War, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Cheyenne Campaign, Dakota War of 1862,
> 
> 1863 – American Civil War, Texas-Indian Wars, Southwest Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Cheyenne Campaign, Colorado War, Goshute War
> 
> 1864 – American Civil War, Texas-Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Cheyenne Campaign, Colorado War, Snake War
> 
> 1865 – American Civil War, Texas-Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Colorado War, Snake War, Utah’s Black Hawk War
> 
> 1866 – Texas-Indian Wars, Navajo Wars, Apache Wars, California Indian Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Snake War, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Red Cloud’s War, Franklin County War, U.S. invades Mexico, Conflict with China
> 
> 1867 – Texas-Indian Wars, Long Walk of the Navajo, Apache Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Snake War, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Red Cloud’s War, Comanche Wars, Franklin County War, U.S. troops occupy Nicaragua and attack Taiwan
> 
> 1868 – Texas-Indian Wars, Long Walk of the Navajo, Apache Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Snake War, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Red Cloud’s War, Comanche Wars, Battle of Washita River, Franklin County War
> 
> 1869 – Texas-Indian Wars, Apache Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Comanche Wars, Franklin County War
> 
> 1870 – Texas-Indian Wars, Apache Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Comanche Wars, Franklin County War
> 
> 1871 – Texas-Indian Wars, Apache Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Comanche Wars, Franklin County War, Kingsley Cave Massacre, U.S. forces invade Korea
> 
> 1872 – Texas-Indian Wars, Apache Wars, Utah’s Black Hawk War, Comanche Wars, Modoc War, Franklin County War
> 
> 1873 – Texas-Indian Wars, Comanche Wars, Modoc War, Apache Wars, Cypress Hills Massacre, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1874 – Texas-Indian Wars, Comanche Wars, Red River War, Mason County War, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1875 – Conflict in Mexico, Texas-Indian Wars, Comanche Wars, Eastern Nevada, Mason County War, Colfax County War, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1876 – Texas-Indian Wars, Black Hills War, Mason County War, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1877 – Texas-Indian Wars, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Black Hills War, Nez Perce War, Mason County War, Lincoln County War, San Elizario Salt War, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1878 – Paiute Indian conflict, Bannock War, Cheyenne War, Lincoln County War, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1879 – Cheyenne War, Sheepeater Indian War, White River War, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1880 – U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1881 – U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1882 – U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1883 – U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1884 – U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1885 – Apache Wars, Eastern Nevada Expedition, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1886 – Apache Wars, Pleasant Valley War, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1887 – U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1888 – U.S. show of force against Haiti, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1889 – U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1890 – Sioux Indian War, Skirmish between 1st Cavalry and Indians, Ghost Dance War, Wounded Knee, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1891 – Sioux Indian War, Ghost Dance War, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1892 – Johnson County War, U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1893 – U.S. forces invade Mexico and Hawaii
> 
> 1894 – U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1895 – U.S. forces invade Mexico, Bannock Indian Disturbances
> 
> 1896 – U.S. forces invade Mexico
> 
> 1897 – No major war
> 
> 1898 – Spanish-American War, Battle of Leech Lake, Chippewa Indian Disturbances
> 
> 1899 – Philippine-American War, Banana Wars
> 
> 1900 – Philippine-American War, Banana Wars
> 
> But black people are the most violent ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God gave black people the best of everything, warm climate, curly hair, melanin, sexual and athletic prowess, ageless beauty, artistic ability, and so forth.
> 
> The incentive would have never been strong enuf to jump to the other side.
> 
> Whites have never been 100% happy being the lighter shade. If they were truly happy, i wouldn’t be a member of this foum right now, because i would have nothing to bitch about.
> 
> Talking about this issue is uncomfortable for whites, specifically whitemen. Whiteness is a fragile thing, it can be here today and gone the next.
> 
> I put my dk in any bitch of any race - i'm getting a black child. Ya dig ?
> 
> You can only reproduce yourself with your own own men.
> 
> Therefore black men could wipe out white ppl.
> 
> This internal conflict creates the racial anxiety that we witness in white culture. The worship of all things african, yet, the desire to control and exploit remains intact.
Click to expand...

Your bitching has nothing to do with white people not being happy with their skin color, because we are. You come up with the most ridiculous ideas.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> tsktsktsk
> 1. Kosovo/Bulgaria/Greece/etc are not regions like sub-Sahara
> 2. the black countries of the sub-Sahara are the WORST in everything--so the ''white'' countries are nowhere close to being as ''screwed'' up as the ''black'' countries
> 3. we didn't start the thread--a BLACK did..the MSM/blacks/etc INITIATE the crap--not the whites--hahahhahaha
> ok, please be patient--here is the evidence:
> LITERALLY a shithole--poor sanitation/poor water/not enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst for literacy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starvation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disease:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> If its what you say it is then why did they have to fight white ppl to get of out there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt because it was such a wonderful place, thats for fuck sure. Africa is a place of misery and death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if that the case then why did they have to fight whites to get them  to leave ?
> 
> Why all the troubles in S Africa ? Why the Mandela's? The steve bikos? The kwame nkrumah ? Julius malema ?
> 
> Why does every African country have their own personal  story about the fight they had n still having to liberate themselves from whites n the west  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a specific person and maybe ill be able to tell you why he didnt leave. Everyone has their own reasons. If you own a gemstone or gold mine in Africa, thats a good reason to stick around, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I stopped reading most of your posts and I don't give you much credit for intelligence.
> 
> NO ONE wants you to just say nice things about whites.  They want you to stop being a racist, much the same way you want others to stop being racist toward blacks.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm racist. Do I have bias towards blk ppl ? Yes.
> 
> If i saw a blk and a white person dying. Would I help the blk person first? Yes.
> 
> Do I hate white ppl ? No. Do I think all white ppl are racist? No. Do I think blk people are superior to white ppl ? No.
> 
> Do I think the history of blk ppl in terms of inventions and what it has  given to the world is superior to white ppl ? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..you don't hate white people, but you would help the black first...????!!!!??hahhaha
> yes--you DO hate white people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont hate white people. Unlike u I dont waste my time pointing out how fked up white people (and trust me I have tons examples to show that) are the way you obsess about trying to point out how fked up blk ppl are.
> 
> I look at white ppl the same way i look at tigers. I dont hate tigers but i understand a tigers nature.
> 
> Do i think all whites are racist? Yes (grammar error last time)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahhahah
> this is a discussion board--yes??!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most African countries had to fight for independence against whites.
> 
> Why is that the case if the whole continent is like what you say  ?
> 
> Why don't your white people leave ?
> 
> Why aren't you trying to create a program to bring your white brothers n sisters bk ?
Click to expand...

There are white people who were born in Africa. It is their home.


----------



## MizMolly

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not a theory. They can trace genetics back to Africa. The Rift Valley to be specific.  Other hominid species have existed but homo sapiens comes from Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are doing the same elsewhere.  Remember, we are 98% chimpanzee.   So ultimately we ALL owe them the debt of gratitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They who?  We arent 98% chimpanzee. We share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees which is an important distinction.  Thats like the fruit loops that claim we descended from monkeys. No we descended from a common ancestor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
Click to expand...

I disagree.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were not capable of writing that rant.  Guess what I found using a plagiarizing detection service?  Entering only a small portion of "your" rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....it was crap BEFORE the white people came.....they didn't even have a written language/etc = could not advance to higher technology/education/etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sub-Saharan had this:
> View attachment 288976
> the whites had:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you superior to black men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you superior to white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe I'm superior to anyone on the basis of race. However black men n women are the mothers fathers of humanity. Because we were the first here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  That is merely a theory.
> 
> New evidence is coming to light every year that supports the idea that there are at least two distinct cradles of mankind.
> 
> However,  even if what you claim is true, does that make blacks inherently superior to whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
Click to expand...

Promoting abortion and contraceptives? Outrageous. So, you believe whites are also promoting this to white people?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woulda, shoulda, coulda...
> 
> 
> 
> Its inevitable you will disappear. Somewhere down the line your descendants will mix with a Black person and be brought back into the true homo sapiens sapiens group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not in the US. Wete you're shy ridized type gets whiter with each generation. Similar to the hybridization that borne you... Lol! You're more than"whiteboy", than the whites are negro... on this continent...  your kinds days are finitely numbered. That ship sailed long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heres the rub though. We can absorb you because our genes are dominant. Yours are recessive. So even in the US you would cease to be white while we would still be Black. Thats assuming we build a wall around the US of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your hybrids are overwhelmingly deemed black because whites overwhelmingly wont tolerate even a whiff of negro. Not because white culture is shunned by negros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right. That's why you copy us to the extent of frying your skin and dying of skin cancer.
Click to expand...

Wanting a tan is not the same. Blacks straighten and dye their hair and have plastic surgery to look whiter. Who cares? Isn’t that supposed to be a form of flattery?


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> world literacy--picture worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another common white ignorance display. Now literacy is the ability to read and write.
> Fuckin' shocking. Huh..?/QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Considering that whites were killed that attempted to study advanced math back in europe I would say white ignorance is something to be expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But who cares what a mean 75 IQ negro has to say? Few if any... All one can reliably go by is what one does. And for that, the best we can do is statistics. Or in "holy water" negro terms "per capita"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people know that Black people can be great scientists, economists, attorneys and anything else.
> 
> That is the reason predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, under-staffed with inexperienced teachers, denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment, and put hazardous waste near black schools, cut art and music classes, sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria.
> 
> Why go to all that trouble if blk ppl are dumb? Were gonna just fk up anyway ? No ?
> 
> They want a social system where Black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity that their only options are flipping burgers or in prison and then white people try to ‘scientifically’ prove that the effects of their own racism are actually due to innate deficiencies of those they’ve praticing there racism on.
> 
> Black people can do fine in any pursuit once even a single rusty hole appears in the steel obstacles put in our way
Click to expand...

Schools are funded with tax paying money. If a district is low on money, the less funding the schools receive. I think all children should have access to an equal education.


----------



## MizMolly

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we descended from monkeys.  Neanderthal,  homo sapiens,  we all came from monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as  I said b4 Black men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically.
> 
> I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity.
> 
> So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Whiteness is genetically recessive and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race.
> 
> Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy”  linked together by the common goal of dominating blk people of color in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> White folks are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it.
> 
> They shamelessly attempt to portray themselves as superior beings. This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahhahahahaha--have you been smoking dope??
> ..if the blacks were first, then they created violence/war--not whitey--according to YOU!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your white brother Joseph Stalin killed around 10 million of his white brothers. More than every war in Africa since.
> 
> Whites are in no position to accuse blk ppl of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like 60 million.  And just because he was white doesn't make him my brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's your white brother. He's white. White people have NO PROBLEM treating Africans as all the same (even though there r 50 countries n many languages) n try to pin any problems in Africa on blk ppl. Well you dont like it when I do the same with you n your white brother Joseph Stalin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not.  No more than any black mass murderer is your black brother.  To claim otherwise is sheer ignorance.   A person's color doesn't make them related.
Click to expand...

Since we all came from the same source, we are all related.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> westwall
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset


Wow, I actually agree with your post lol


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when the oh so superior black race was ever in a position to do such a terrible thing.
> 
> 
> 
> White Europeans never (at 1st) done a Rambo on Africa. They came in as friends. When they got off that boat, john hawkins n his gang, blk africans could have wiped them out. But they didn't bcoz they didn't have that mindset.
> 
> A lot of them had probably never seen a white person b4 but they saw whites had a nose n eyes n ears n treated them as part of the human family.
> 
> Even in south africa. Blacks could wipe out whites down there they don't bcoz they don't have that mindset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
Click to expand...

Everyone who isn’t Native American may not belong here, but they aren’t here by choice, and it is their home. You wouldn’t want to be forced to leave your home. Whites born in Africa are at home, they should not be forced to leave, or killed, as you want them to be, shame on you.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck they don't.   Every day a white farmer is either killed or forced off of their land.  The same happened in Zimbabwe.   Mugabe allowed his thugs to rape and pillage the farms and the country that was once the breadbasket of Africa can no longer feed itself.
> 
> Seriously dude, you need to get better source material.
> 
> Even better, go there.  See how long you last.
> 
> 
> 
> The white farmers should b killed. No white person is African.
> 
> If i come into your home n rob n rape everyone in ur home n use whats in ur home to make my empire.
> 
> I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?  So whitey should kill all the blacks in Europe?  And the native Americans should kill all of you here?
> 
> Cool!  Let's get the party started!  I'm native American, motherfucker, get off my land!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The earth belongs to the black man. Every blade of grass belongs to us. When blk ppl ruled the planet. There was peace on earth. Now the lunatics are running the asylum.
> 
> So blk ppl were in europe n america b4 whites n native indians.
Click to expand...

Since we all originated from the same place, nobody has dibs.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
Racism is dead right ?


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?






Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.

Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.


----------



## Vastator

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
Click to expand...

He was just trying to get the thread rolling again. He thrives on this shit...


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
Click to expand...




westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
Click to expand...

Actually they seem to want white racists to leave Africa. First White slavers wrecked the place and then white colonist destroyed the place and took all the land. They might have a point.


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they seem to want white racists to leave Africa. First White slavers wrecked the place and then white colonist destroyed the place and took all the land. They might have a point.
Click to expand...






White farmers beat the Bantu to South Africa by over 100 years.  They stole the land from no one.


And isn't it telling that you laugh at murder.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they seem to want white racists to leave Africa. First White slavers wrecked the place and then white colonist destroyed the place and took all the land. They might have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White farmers beat the Bantu to South Africa by over 100 years.  They stole the land from no one.
> 
> 
> And isn't it telling that you laugh at murder.
Click to expand...

I laugh at your rendition of history. Could we have a link saying that South Africa was not populated when the Dutch arrived? How Boering...


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually they seem to want white racists to leave Africa. First White slavers wrecked the place and then white colonist destroyed the place and took all the land. They might have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White farmers beat the Bantu to South Africa by over 100 years.  They stole the land from no one.
> 
> 
> And isn't it telling that you laugh at murder.
Click to expand...

From Wikipedia South Africa....
Settlements of Bantu-speaking peoples, who were iron-using agriculturists and herdsmen, were already present south of the Limpopo River (now the northern border with Botswana and Zimbabwe) by the 4th or 5th century CE (see Bantu expansion). They displaced, conquered and absorbed the original Khoisan speakers, the Khoikhoi and San peoples. The Bantu slowly moved south. The earliest ironworks in modern-day KwaZulu-Natal Province are believed to date from around 1050. The southernmost group was the Xhosa people, whose language incorporates certain linguistic traits from the earlier Khoisan people. The Xhosa reached the Great Fish River, in today's Eastern Cape Province. As they migrated, these larger Iron Age populations displaced or assimilated earlier peoples. In Mpumalanga Province, several stone circles have been found along with the stone arrangement that has been named Adam's Calendar.[_citation needed_]

*Portuguese contacts*
At the time of European contact, the dominant ethnic group were Bantu-speaking peoples who had migrated from other parts of Africa about one thousand years before.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
Click to expand...

I havent seen that on this thread. I havent seen people claiming that black people are superior either. I see a few people pointing out that they are not inferior. Despite being demonstrably higher up the food chain than the yahoos on this board.

However almost every post from the Klan boys on here is absolutely desperate to claim superiority. Some are a bit subtle about it but the majority just spew the most ignorant bonehead shite. Try to come to terms with the fact that the US doesnt belong to whitey. That might be a first step.


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen that on this thread. I havent seen people claiming that black people are superior either. I see a few people pointing out that they are not inferior. Despite being demonstrably higher up the food chain than the yahoos on this board.
> 
> However almost every post from the Klan boys on here is absolutely desperate to claim superiority. Some are a bit subtle about it but the majority just spew the most ignorant bonehead shite. Try to come to terms with the fact that the US doesnt belong to whitey. That might be a first step.
Click to expand...





Then I suggest you read closer.   Your friend paul made that claim.


----------



## TNHarley

Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.


----------



## IM2

America has been around for almost 250 years and the nation still struggles with extreme wealth inequality, corruption in government and private business, crime and poverty. So don't talk that shit about Africa having 50 years and it's the blacks fault. That continent was doing very well until whites did what they did.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen that on this thread. I havent seen people claiming that black people are superior either. I see a few people pointing out that they are not inferior. Despite being demonstrably higher up the food chain than the yahoos on this board.
> 
> However almost every post from the Klan boys on here is absolutely desperate to claim superiority. Some are a bit subtle about it but the majority just spew the most ignorant bonehead shite. Try to come to terms with the fact that the US doesnt belong to whitey. That might be a first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I suggest you read closer.   Your friend paul made that claim.
Click to expand...

I don't think Paul said that. But he has made reference to South Africa where whites murdered blacks, stole their land, then created a government and made laws whereby Africans basically had no rights.

These realities seem to escape whites like you.


----------



## impuretrash

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen that on this thread. I havent seen people claiming that black people are superior either. I see a few people pointing out that they are not inferior. Despite being demonstrably higher up the food chain than the yahoos on this board.
> 
> However almost every post from the Klan boys on here is absolutely desperate to claim superiority. Some are a bit subtle about it but the majority just spew the most ignorant bonehead shite. Try to come to terms with the fact that the US doesnt belong to whitey. That might be a first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I suggest you read closer.   Your friend paul made that claim.
Click to expand...


All 3 of the black guys that visit this forum agree that black people invented everything and that white people stole their legacy.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen that on this thread. I havent seen people claiming that black people are superior either. I see a few people pointing out that they are not inferior. Despite being demonstrably higher up the food chain than the yahoos on this board.
> 
> However almost every post from the Klan boys on here is absolutely desperate to claim superiority. Some are a bit subtle about it but the majority just spew the most ignorant bonehead shite. Try to come to terms with the fact that the US doesnt belong to whitey. That might be a first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I suggest you read closer.   Your friend paul made that claim.
Click to expand...

Its your claim, prove it.


----------



## francoHFW

impuretrash said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen that on this thread. I havent seen people claiming that black people are superior either. I see a few people pointing out that they are not inferior. Despite being demonstrably higher up the food chain than the yahoos on this board.
> 
> However almost every post from the Klan boys on here is absolutely desperate to claim superiority. Some are a bit subtle about it but the majority just spew the most ignorant bonehead shite. Try to come to terms with the fact that the US doesnt belong to whitey. That might be a first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I suggest you read closer.   Your friend paul made that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 3 of the black guys that visit this forum agree that black people invented everything and that white people stole their legacy.
Click to expand...

My goodness you are full of crap.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen that on this thread. I havent seen people claiming that black people are superior either. I see a few people pointing out that they are not inferior. Despite being demonstrably higher up the food chain than the yahoos on this board.
> 
> However almost every post from the Klan boys on here is absolutely desperate to claim superiority. Some are a bit subtle about it but the majority just spew the most ignorant bonehead shite. Try to come to terms with the fact that the US doesnt belong to whitey. That might be a first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I suggest you read closer.   Your friend paul made that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 3 of the black guys that visit this forum agree that black people invented everything and that white people stole their legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness you are full of crap.
Click to expand...

 my goodness you are full of crap.the point is they were not in the Stone age when Europeans arrived, Europeans wrecked the place for 500 years,and most Republicans are very polite racists. The others are not polite LOL.And no the bantus did not arrive after the Dutch dingbat dupe. From Wikipedia South Africa...



Settlements of Bantu-speaking peoples, who were iron-using agriculturists and herdsmen, were already present south of the Limpopo River (now the northern border with Botswana and Zimbabwe) by the 4th or 5th century CE (see Bantu expansion). They displaced, conquered and absorbed the original Khoisan speakers, the Khoikhoi and San peoples. The Bantu slowly moved south. The earliest ironworks in modern-day KwaZulu-Natal Province are believed to date from around 1050. The southernmost group was the Xhosa people, whose language incorporates certain linguistic traits from the earlier Khoisan people. The Xhosa reached the Great Fish River, in today's Eastern Cape Province. As they migrated, these larger Iron Age populations displaced or assimilated earlier peoples. In Mpumalanga Province, several stone circles have been found along with the stone arrangement that has been named Adam's Calendar.[_citation needed_]

*Portuguese contacts*
At the time of European contact, the dominant ethnic group were Bantu-speaking peoples who had migrated from other parts of Africa about one thousand years before.


----------



## francoHFW

TNHarley said:


> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.


Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.


----------



## TNHarley

If Africa was so great why did our ancestors leave it hundreds of thousands of years ago? Hmmmm?


----------



## TNHarley

francoHFW said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
Click to expand...

No they weren't, hater dupe.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> I havent seen that on this thread. I havent seen people claiming that black people are superior either. I see a few people pointing out that they are not inferior. Despite being demonstrably higher up the food chain than the yahoos on this board.
> 
> However almost every post from the Klan boys on here is absolutely desperate to claim superiority. Some are a bit subtle about it but the majority just spew the most ignorant bonehead shite. Try to come to terms with the fact that the US doesnt belong to whitey. That might be a first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I suggest you read closer.   Your friend paul made that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 3 of the black guys that visit this forum agree that black people invented everything and that white people stole their legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness you are full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my goodness you are full of crap.the point is they were not in the Stone age when Europeans arrived, Europeans wrecked the place for 500 years,and most Republicans are very polite racists. The others are not polite LOL.And no the bantus did not arrive after the Dutch dingbat dupe. From Wikipedia South Africa...
> 
> 
> 
> Settlements of Bantu-speaking peoples, who were iron-using agriculturists and herdsmen, were already present south of the Limpopo River (now the northern border with Botswana and Zimbabwe) by the 4th or 5th century CE (see Bantu expansion). They displaced, conquered and absorbed the original Khoisan speakers, the Khoikhoi and San peoples. The Bantu slowly moved south. The earliest ironworks in modern-day KwaZulu-Natal Province are believed to date from around 1050. The southernmost group was the Xhosa people, whose language incorporates certain linguistic traits from the earlier Khoisan people. The Xhosa reached the Great Fish River, in today's Eastern Cape Province. As they migrated, these larger Iron Age populations displaced or assimilated earlier peoples. In Mpumalanga Province, several stone circles have been found along with the stone arrangement that has been named Adam's Calendar.[_citation needed_]
> 
> *Portuguese contacts*
> At the time of European contact, the dominant ethnic group were Bantu-speaking peoples who had migrated from other parts of Africa about one thousand years before.
Click to expand...


Ive seen the idiots make that claim on other threads. basically stating that South Africa was uninhabited prior to those Dutch bastards landing. Ive never seen them back it up with any historical data.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
Click to expand...

Archaeologists have only recently started looking into black Africa.


----------



## francoHFW

Tommy Tainant said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I havent seen that on this thread. I havent seen people claiming that black people are superior either. I see a few people pointing out that they are not inferior. Despite being demonstrably higher up the food chain than the yahoos on this board.
> 
> However almost every post from the Klan boys on here is absolutely desperate to claim superiority. Some are a bit subtle about it but the majority just spew the most ignorant bonehead shite. Try to come to terms with the fact that the US doesnt belong to whitey. That might be a first step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I suggest you read closer.   Your friend paul made that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 3 of the black guys that visit this forum agree that black people invented everything and that white people stole their legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness you are full of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my goodness you are full of crap.the point is they were not in the Stone age when Europeans arrived, Europeans wrecked the place for 500 years,and most Republicans are very polite racists. The others are not polite LOL.And no the bantus did not arrive after the Dutch dingbat dupe. From Wikipedia South Africa...
> 
> 
> 
> Settlements of Bantu-speaking peoples, who were iron-using agriculturists and herdsmen, were already present south of the Limpopo River (now the northern border with Botswana and Zimbabwe) by the 4th or 5th century CE (see Bantu expansion). They displaced, conquered and absorbed the original Khoisan speakers, the Khoikhoi and San peoples. The Bantu slowly moved south. The earliest ironworks in modern-day KwaZulu-Natal Province are believed to date from around 1050. The southernmost group was the Xhosa people, whose language incorporates certain linguistic traits from the earlier Khoisan people. The Xhosa reached the Great Fish River, in today's Eastern Cape Province. As they migrated, these larger Iron Age populations displaced or assimilated earlier peoples. In Mpumalanga Province, several stone circles have been found along with the stone arrangement that has been named Adam's Calendar.[_citation needed_]
> 
> *Portuguese contacts*
> At the time of European contact, the dominant ethnic group were Bantu-speaking peoples who had migrated from other parts of Africa about one thousand years before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive seen the idiots make that claim on other threads. basically stating that South Africa was uninhabited prior to those Dutch bastards landing. Ive never seen them back it up with any historical data.
Click to expand...

And they never will, it's ridiculous. There are all kinds of digs being done, South Africa is called the birthplace of humankind because of all the caves along the coast and remains found from long ago. It's in the same Wikipedia article on South Africa history. Thank God for the predominantly British system. PBS.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen that on this thread. I havent seen people claiming that black people are superior either. I see a few people pointing out that they are not inferior. Despite being demonstrably higher up the food chain than the yahoos on this board.
> 
> However almost every post from the Klan boys on here is absolutely desperate to claim superiority. Some are a bit subtle about it but the majority just spew the most ignorant bonehead shite. Try to come to terms with the fact that the US doesnt belong to whitey. That might be a first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I suggest you read closer.   Your friend paul made that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 3 of the black guys that visit this forum agree that black people invented everything and that white people stole their legacy.
Click to expand...

We believe that whites did not invent everything and it is untrue that Africans from an area specified by whites knew nothing until the white man found them.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> If Africa was so great why did our ancestors leave it hundreds of thousands of years ago? Hmmmm?


You didn't.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
Click to expand...

But they were and you guys have been shown that.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you ignore the black racists arguing that it is ok to murder white people because they are inferior to blacks.
> 
> Funny how you skipped over that part.  Dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I havent seen that on this thread. I havent seen people claiming that black people are superior either. I see a few people pointing out that they are not inferior. Despite being demonstrably higher up the food chain than the yahoos on this board.
> 
> However almost every post from the Klan boys on here is absolutely desperate to claim superiority. Some are a bit subtle about it but the majority just spew the most ignorant bonehead shite. Try to come to terms with the fact that the US doesnt belong to whitey. That might be a first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I suggest you read closer.   Your friend paul made that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 3 of the black guys that visit this forum agree that black people invented everything and that white people stole their legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We believe that whites did not invent everything and it is untrue that Africans from an area specified by whites knew nothing until the white man found them.
Click to expand...


Not everyone in Africa is "black".


----------



## TNHarley

The Portuguese thought Africans were savages. Cannibals. That was in the 16th century..
Even ghandi thought Africa was a shithole. That was a few years ago lol.


----------



## francoHFW

TNHarley said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
Click to expand...

Wrong again and always, brainwashed functional moron racist troll.....


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
Click to expand...

Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.


----------



## TNHarley

francoHFW said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again and always, brainwashed functional moron racist troll.....
Click to expand...

How is thinking a continent is a shithole, racist? Are you fucking retarded?


----------



## IM2

*Afrikans Did Not Sell You Out*


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
Click to expand...

Didn't happen that way white boy.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
Click to expand...

ROTFLMAO! So you distant ancestors were any better? If you are of Irish, Scots, English, Pictish, Celtic, Gaelic, Saxon, Frankish, Visigoth, Hunnish descent....any of the european tribes....all of what you accuse the African of doing..your ancestors did.....idiot.

Cannibalism: A History of People Who Eat People
A Brief History of Medical Cannibalism | Bess Lovejoy
Cannibalism of ancient mummies - horrible history - Naomi Astral
Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online


----------



## IM2

*Africans Sold Black Americans Into Slavery?*


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again and always, brainwashed functional moron racist troll.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is thinking a continent is a shithole, racist? Are you fucking retarded?
Click to expand...

Because Africa is not a shithole. Actually it's quite a beautiful place.


----------



## francoHFW

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
Click to expand...

Always good to get the ignoramus racist troll Outlook....


----------



## TNHarley

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! So you distant ancestors were any better? If you are of Irish, Scots, English, Pictish, Celtic, Gaelic, Saxon, Frankish, Visigoth, Hunnish descent....any of the european tribes....all of what you accuse the African of doing..your ancestors did.....idiot.
> 
> Cannibalism: A History of People Who Eat People
> A Brief History of Medical Cannibalism | Bess Lovejoy
> Cannibalism of ancient mummies - horrible history - Naomi Astral
> Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

Your link states they weren't doing it when Portuguese hit African shores. But thanks. Idiot.
That's why they called them savages. Because they weren't domesticated. Do you know what savage means?
Holy fuck lol


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again and always, brainwashed functional moron racist troll.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is thinking a continent is a shithole, racist? Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Africa is not a shithole. Actually it's quite a beautiful place.
Click to expand...

There was some facetiousness in there but let's not go to far, mkay?


----------



## IM2

*Did African slave traders enslave their own people?*


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again and always, brainwashed functional moron racist troll.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is thinking a continent is a shithole, racist? Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Africa is not a shithole. Actually it's quite a beautiful place.
Click to expand...

Naturally beautiful, yes. But that's about it.


----------



## TNHarley

francoHFW said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always good to get the ignoramus racist troll Outlook....
Click to expand...

So you obviously dont know what racism means.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! So you distant ancestors were any better? If you are of Irish, Scots, English, Pictish, Celtic, Gaelic, Saxon, Frankish, Visigoth, Hunnish descent....any of the european tribes....all of what you accuse the African of doing..your ancestors did.....idiot.
> 
> Cannibalism: A History of People Who Eat People
> A Brief History of Medical Cannibalism | Bess Lovejoy
> Cannibalism of ancient mummies - horrible history - Naomi Astral
> Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link states they weren't doing it when Portuguese hit African shores. But thanks. Idiot.
> That's why they called them savages. Because they weren't domesticated. Do you know what savage means?
> Holy fuck lol
Click to expand...


But  he has 5 links dumb ass. And whites calling somebody a savage is laughable.


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong again and always, brainwashed functional moron racist troll.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is thinking a continent is a shithole, racist? Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Africa is not a shithole. Actually it's quite a beautiful place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naturally beautiful, yes. But that's about it.
Click to expand...


You're wrong. But you're an idiot that thinks all of Africa is cities of mud huts. And you're proud of your ignorance.


----------



## TNHarley

They didnt enslave within their tribe,no. At least, as far as we know.


----------



## francoHFW

TNHarley said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! So you distant ancestors were any better? If you are of Irish, Scots, English, Pictish, Celtic, Gaelic, Saxon, Frankish, Visigoth, Hunnish descent....any of the european tribes....all of what you accuse the African of doing..your ancestors did.....idiot.
> 
> Cannibalism: A History of People Who Eat People
> A Brief History of Medical Cannibalism | Bess Lovejoy
> Cannibalism of ancient mummies - horrible history - Naomi Astral
> Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link states they weren't doing it when Portuguese hit African shores. But thanks. Idiot.
> That's why they called them savages. Because they weren't domesticated. Do you know what savage means?
> Holy fuck lol
Click to expand...

you expect slave traders and colonialists to talk about how great the natives are? Actually what they did was destroy the place and any culture they could find just like the Spanish  and Portuguese in the Americas.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again and always, brainwashed functional moron racist troll.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is thinking a continent is a shithole, racist? Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Africa is not a shithole. Actually it's quite a beautiful place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naturally beautiful, yes. But that's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. But you're an idiot that thinks all of Africa is cities of mud huts. And you're proud of your ignorance.
Click to expand...

No I dont think that. I like how you call me ignorant and then put words in my mouth. Nice self awareness dumbfuck


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Always good to get the ignoramus racist troll Outlook....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you obviously dont know what racism means.
Click to expand...

He most certainly does. And it's not the daily changeable version whites like you use when you get shown the truth.


----------



## francoHFW

TNHarley said:


> They didnt enslave within their tribe,no. At least, as far as we know.


The white devils again seriously. Anything for a buck or against non-christians.... White Man's burden LOL. Thanks a lot LOL


----------



## TNHarley

francoHFW said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! So you distant ancestors were any better? If you are of Irish, Scots, English, Pictish, Celtic, Gaelic, Saxon, Frankish, Visigoth, Hunnish descent....any of the european tribes....all of what you accuse the African of doing..your ancestors did.....idiot.
> 
> Cannibalism: A History of People Who Eat People
> A Brief History of Medical Cannibalism | Bess Lovejoy
> Cannibalism of ancient mummies - horrible history - Naomi Astral
> Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link states they weren't doing it when Portuguese hit African shores. But thanks. Idiot.
> That's why they called them savages. Because they weren't domesticated. Do you know what savage means?
> Holy fuck lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you expect slave traders and colonialists to talk about how great the natives are? Actually what they did was destroy the place and any culture they could find just like the Spanish  and Portuguese in the Americas.
Click to expand...

To be fair, they often spoke about how they thought they were trainable lol.
So what do we use to go by? Imaginary bullshit you make up in your mind or first hand accounts?


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didnt enslave within their tribe,no. At least, as far as we know.
> 
> 
> 
> The white devils again seriously. Anything for a buck or against non-christians.... White Man's burden LOL. Thanks a lot LOL
Click to expand...

And yes the bad whites are always money-grubbing lying thieving conservatives..... LOL


----------



## IM2

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again and always, brainwashed functional moron racist troll.....
> 
> 
> 
> How is thinking a continent is a shithole, racist? Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Africa is not a shithole. Actually it's quite a beautiful place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naturally beautiful, yes. But that's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. But you're an idiot that thinks all of Africa is cities of mud huts. And you're proud of your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont think that. I like how you call me ignorant and then put words in my mouth. Nice self awareness dumbfuck
Click to expand...

Apparently you do. Because you are too stupid to understand how white colonization created problems in African countries that still affect them now.


----------



## TNHarley

francoHFW said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didnt enslave within their tribe,no. At least, as far as we know.
> 
> 
> 
> The white devils again seriously. Anything for a buck or against non-christians.... White Man's burden LOL. Thanks a lot LOL
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! So you distant ancestors were any better? If you are of Irish, Scots, English, Pictish, Celtic, Gaelic, Saxon, Frankish, Visigoth, Hunnish descent....any of the european tribes....all of what you accuse the African of doing..your ancestors did.....idiot.
> 
> Cannibalism: A History of People Who Eat People
> A Brief History of Medical Cannibalism | Bess Lovejoy
> Cannibalism of ancient mummies - horrible history - Naomi Astral
> Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link states they weren't doing it when Portuguese hit African shores. But thanks. Idiot.
> That's why they called them savages. Because they weren't domesticated. Do you know what savage means?
> Holy fuck lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  he has 5 links dumb ass. And whites calling somebody a savage is laughable.
Click to expand...

Actually, two of my links were about Europeans..well into the 19th century..practicing medical cannibalism..but of course, he didn't read the links at all.


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is thinking a continent is a shithole, racist? Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Africa is not a shithole. Actually it's quite a beautiful place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naturally beautiful, yes. But that's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. But you're an idiot that thinks all of Africa is cities of mud huts. And you're proud of your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont think that. I like how you call me ignorant and then put words in my mouth. Nice self awareness dumbfuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you do. Because you are too stupid to understand how white colonization created problems in African countries that still affect them now.
Click to expand...

I dont agree with happened to Africans. Hell, I dont blame south Africa for taking their shit back.
But Africa was is and probably will always be a shithole. Compared to most of the planet, anyways.


----------



## IM2

*Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*


----------



## francoHFW

TNHarley said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! So you distant ancestors were any better? If you are of Irish, Scots, English, Pictish, Celtic, Gaelic, Saxon, Frankish, Visigoth, Hunnish descent....any of the european tribes....all of what you accuse the African of doing..your ancestors did.....idiot.
> 
> Cannibalism: A History of People Who Eat People
> A Brief History of Medical Cannibalism | Bess Lovejoy
> Cannibalism of ancient mummies - horrible history - Naomi Astral
> Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link states they weren't doing it when Portuguese hit African shores. But thanks. Idiot.
> That's why they called them savages. Because they weren't domesticated. Do you know what savage means?
> Holy fuck lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you expect slave traders and colonialists to talk about how great the natives are? Actually what they did was destroy the place and any culture they could find just like the Spanish  and Portuguese in the Americas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, they often spoke about how they thought they were trainable lol.
> So what do we use to go by? Imaginary bullshit you make up in your mind or first hand accounts?
Click to expand...

I don't believe you have any clue about African history. Among everything else, super duper. Google sub-Saharan African empires for crying out loud and actually learn something instead of spewing garbage hate propaganda.


----------



## IM2

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! So you distant ancestors were any better? If you are of Irish, Scots, English, Pictish, Celtic, Gaelic, Saxon, Frankish, Visigoth, Hunnish descent....any of the european tribes....all of what you accuse the African of doing..your ancestors did.....idiot.
> 
> Cannibalism: A History of People Who Eat People
> A Brief History of Medical Cannibalism | Bess Lovejoy
> Cannibalism of ancient mummies - horrible history - Naomi Astral
> Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link states they weren't doing it when Portuguese hit African shores. But thanks. Idiot.
> That's why they called them savages. Because they weren't domesticated. Do you know what savage means?
> Holy fuck lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  he has 5 links dumb ass. And whites calling somebody a savage is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, two of my links were about Europeans..well into the 19th century..practicing medical cannibalism..but of course, he didn't read the links at all.
Click to expand...


Of course not. Truth is not a high priority in among their ilk.


----------



## IM2

*Misconceptions Ep. 5 - Africans Sold Their Own Into Slavery*


----------



## IM2

*Misconceptions Ep.6 - No Cities Before European or Arab Contact*


----------



## TNHarley

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! So you distant ancestors were any better? If you are of Irish, Scots, English, Pictish, Celtic, Gaelic, Saxon, Frankish, Visigoth, Hunnish descent....any of the european tribes....all of what you accuse the African of doing..your ancestors did.....idiot.
> 
> Cannibalism: A History of People Who Eat People
> A Brief History of Medical Cannibalism | Bess Lovejoy
> Cannibalism of ancient mummies - horrible history - Naomi Astral
> Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link states they weren't doing it when Portuguese hit African shores. But thanks. Idiot.
> That's why they called them savages. Because they weren't domesticated. Do you know what savage means?
> Holy fuck lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  he has 5 links dumb ass. And whites calling somebody a savage is laughable.
Click to expand...

Whites surely had their own problems.


----------



## IM2

Misconceptions Ep. 4 - Small Huts, Villages, and No Cities


----------



## TNHarley

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didnt enslave within their tribe,no. At least, as far as we know.
> 
> 
> 
> The white devils again seriously. Anything for a buck or against non-christians.... White Man's burden LOL. Thanks a lot LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yes the bad whites are always money-grubbing lying thieving conservatives..... LOL
Click to expand...

That's human behavior. Whoever has the advancements and power rule. That's the way it's been forever.
Other races are no different


----------



## TNHarley

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> 
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! So you distant ancestors were any better? If you are of Irish, Scots, English, Pictish, Celtic, Gaelic, Saxon, Frankish, Visigoth, Hunnish descent....any of the european tribes....all of what you accuse the African of doing..your ancestors did.....idiot.
> 
> Cannibalism: A History of People Who Eat People
> A Brief History of Medical Cannibalism | Bess Lovejoy
> Cannibalism of ancient mummies - horrible history - Naomi Astral
> Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link states they weren't doing it when Portuguese hit African shores. But thanks. Idiot.
> That's why they called them savages. Because they weren't domesticated. Do you know what savage means?
> Holy fuck lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  he has 5 links dumb ass. And whites calling somebody a savage is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, two of my links were about Europeans..well into the 19th century..practicing medical cannibalism..but of course, he didn't read the links at all.
Click to expand...

I read the first one.


----------



## karpenter

IM2 said:
			
		

> Because you are too stupid to understand how white colonization created problems in African countries that still affect them now.


Paved Roads, Schools, Hospitals, Actual Medicine
Net Exporters Of Abundant Food
The Ability To Over-Populate Beyond Their Natural Means

Left To Themselves
They Would Return To Their Pre-Colonial Populations
They Still Rely On Western Money And Food Imports To Survive
Because European Descendant Whites Are The Only Ones
That Actually Care About The Condition Of Their Fellow Man
And Have The Wherewithal To Do Something About It


----------



## TNHarley

francoHFW said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO! So you distant ancestors were any better? If you are of Irish, Scots, English, Pictish, Celtic, Gaelic, Saxon, Frankish, Visigoth, Hunnish descent....any of the european tribes....all of what you accuse the African of doing..your ancestors did.....idiot.
> 
> Cannibalism: A History of People Who Eat People
> A Brief History of Medical Cannibalism | Bess Lovejoy
> Cannibalism of ancient mummies - horrible history - Naomi Astral
> Tough news to swallow: Europeans saw nothing wrong with cannibalism until the 1900s, two new books claim | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link states they weren't doing it when Portuguese hit African shores. But thanks. Idiot.
> That's why they called them savages. Because they weren't domesticated. Do you know what savage means?
> Holy fuck lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you expect slave traders and colonialists to talk about how great the natives are? Actually what they did was destroy the place and any culture they could find just like the Spanish  and Portuguese in the Americas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, they often spoke about how they thought they were trainable lol.
> So what do we use to go by? Imaginary bullshit you make up in your mind or first hand accounts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe you have any clue about African history. Among everything else, super duper. Google sub-Saharan African empires for crying out loud and actually learn something instead of spewing garbage hate propaganda.
Click to expand...

We dont know much about them because they didnt record. All we know is what other people wrote about them.


----------



## Markle

Tommy Tainant said:


> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*



I really appreciated this video.

I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.

But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.

Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.

So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.


I also loved this statement;

"You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
Click to expand...

It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.

But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?


----------



## impuretrash

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.
> 
> But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?
Click to expand...


Already happened.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> America has been around for almost 250 years and the nation still struggles with extreme wealth inequality, corruption in government and private business, crime and poverty. So don't talk that shit about Africa having 50 years and it's the blacks fault. That continent was doing very well until whites did what they did.








Whoa hang on a minute here now.  Weren't you clowns crowing about a black leader who "was the richest evah".  

What do you think the wealth gap was with him?

Can't have it both ways dude.


----------



## MisterBeale

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.
> 
> But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?
Click to expand...


Is that really necessary at this point?  If it would make white liberals feel better, sure.  I doubt anyone in the black community gives a shit what the government does or does not do.

Do Japanese Americans care?  Does it mean anything to them?  For the smart ones, I doubt it.

Would it mean anything to Chinese Americans for the government to apologize for the wrong it did to them?

The government has, one way or another, wronged many ethnic groups.  Apologies are meaningless.

I am sure the Natives would far rather their treaties be honored than have an apology, what does it matter?


The government uses and abuses people, to blame whole ethnic groups for that is a divide and conquer strategy that the elites have been using since before this nation even existed.  And if you quit trying to keep the government honest and accountable and accept an apology as a equitable substitute?  

Apologies are empty words by disingenuous politicians.

We must reveal history as it is, find out the truth, and just strive to do better going forward.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Markle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
Click to expand...

What debate ? It was over from the first post.


----------



## Godboy

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.
> 
> But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?
Click to expand...

Has Africa apologized for past slavery? Has Africa apologized for its rampant CURRENT slavery? Why is the US singled out to apologize for shit that every nation did, and some still do?


----------



## impuretrash

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has been around for almost 250 years and the nation still struggles with extreme wealth inequality, corruption in government and private business, crime and poverty. So don't talk that shit about Africa having 50 years and it's the blacks fault. That continent was doing very well until whites did what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa hang on a minute here now.  Weren't you clowns crowing about a black leader who "was the richest evah".
> 
> What do you think the wealth gap was with him?
> 
> Can't have it both ways dude.
Click to expand...


He and his black supremacist cohorts here also excused Mansa Musa's practice of slavery and wars of conquest.


----------



## Godboy

Tommy Tainant said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What debate ? It was over from the first post.
Click to expand...

True, you did immediately lose the debate.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Godboy said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.
> 
> But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has Africa apologized for past slavery? Has Africa apologized for its rampant CURRENT slavery? Why is the US singled out to apologize for shit that every nation did, and some still do?
Click to expand...

Do you not find your post a false equivalency? I do.

I do someone a wrong...I apologize..are you saying that I should not apologize because other people did the same wrong and did not?

That's a bit wrong-headed, don't you think? You are against an apology...that costs you nothing and could have profound positive effect on the world that you live in.....

Tsk, tsk, tsk.......


----------



## Godboy

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.
> 
> But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has Africa apologized for past slavery? Has Africa apologized for its rampant CURRENT slavery? Why is the US singled out to apologize for shit that every nation did, and some still do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not find your post a false equivalency? I do.
> 
> I do someone a wrong...I apologize..are you saying that I should not apologize because other people did the same wrong and did not?
> 
> That's a bit wrong-headed, don't you think? You are against an apology...that costs you nothing and could have profound positive effect on the world that you live in.....
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk.......
Click to expand...

No one alive today has any reason to apologize for slavery in the US. It was an entirely different age. Do you expect nordic nations to apologize for vikings? This apology thing is just silly.


----------



## MisterBeale

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.
> 
> But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has Africa apologized for past slavery? Has Africa apologized for its rampant CURRENT slavery? Why is the US singled out to apologize for shit that every nation did, and some still do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not find your post a false equivalency? I do.
> 
> I do someone a wrong...I apologize..are you saying that I should not apologize because other people did the same wrong and did not?
> 
> That's a bit wrong-headed, don't you think? You are against an apology...that costs you nothing and could have profound positive effect on the world that you live in.....
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk.......
Click to expand...

I agree with you.

. . . but, in this case, it is an irrelevant discussion.  The U.S. has already made a formal apology, and I don't think anyone cares.

Five Times the United States Officially Apologized      |     Smart News     | Smithsonian

*"An Apology for Slavery and the Jim Crow laws*


Few things compromised the core values of the U.S. Constitution and left as lasting a mark on American society as 246 years of institutionalized slavery and the subsequent discrimination of the Jim Crow laws that marked African-Americans as second-class citizens. As such, few people were more deserving of a formal apology than the millions of black Americans whose ancestors were forcibly brought to this country and had their freedoms stolen from them.


The formal apology for slavery and Jim Crow issued by the U.S. House of Representatives in 2008 was unprecedented, even after decades of lawmakers trying to push the government to finally apologize, NPR reported at the time. In introducing the resolution, Representative Steve Cohen (D-Tenn), noted that despite the government issuing an apology for interning Japanese citizens and later pressuring Japan to apologize for forcing Chinese women to work as sex slaves during World War II, the American government had never formally recognized and apologized for slavery. While the apology was primarily symbolic, by officially recognizing its role in perpetuating the horrors of slavery and Jim Crow, the American government took a step forward in addressing and atoning for one of its greatest wrongs."


----------



## MisterBeale

Congress Apologizes for Slavery, Jim Crow


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What debate ? It was over from the first post.
Click to expand...






Were that true you wouldn't be here bleating....


----------



## Godboy

MisterBeale said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.
> 
> But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has Africa apologized for past slavery? Has Africa apologized for its rampant CURRENT slavery? Why is the US singled out to apologize for shit that every nation did, and some still do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not find your post a false equivalency? I do.
> 
> I do someone a wrong...I apologize..are you saying that I should not apologize because other people did the same wrong and did not?
> 
> That's a bit wrong-headed, don't you think? You are against an apology...that costs you nothing and could have profound positive effect on the world that you live in.....
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> . . . but, in this case, it is an irrelevant discussion.  The U.S. has already made a formal apology, and I don't think anyone cares.
> 
> Five Times the United States Officially Apologized      |     Smart News     | Smithsonian
> 
> *"An Apology for Slavery and the Jim Crow laws*
> 
> 
> Few things compromised the core values of the U.S. Constitution and left as lasting a mark on American society as 246 years of institutionalized slavery and the subsequent discrimination of the Jim Crow laws that marked African-Americans as second-class citizens. As such, few people were more deserving of a formal apology than the millions of black Americans whose ancestors were forcibly brought to this country and had their freedoms stolen from them.
> 
> 
> The formal apology for slavery and Jim Crow issued by the U.S. House of Representatives in 2008 was unprecedented, even after decades of lawmakers trying to push the government to finally apologize, NPR reported at the time. In introducing the resolution, Representative Steve Cohen (D-Tenn), noted that despite the government issuing an apology for interning Japanese citizens and later pressuring Japan to apologize for forcing Chinese women to work as sex slaves during World War II, the American government had never formally recognized and apologized for slavery. While the apology was primarily symbolic, by officially recognizing its role in perpetuating the horrors of slavery and Jim Crow, the American government took a step forward in addressing and atoning for one of its greatest wrongs.
Click to expand...

_"...and no one really cares."
_
EXACTLY! Its meaningless nonsense_._


----------



## Tommy Tainant

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What debate ? It was over from the first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were that true you wouldn't be here bleating....
Click to expand...

I am a student of right wing idiocy. There is a rich seam to be mined here.


----------



## Markle

Tommy Tainant said:


> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?



*Racism is as British as a cup of tea*
By Kehinde Andrews
Updated 1:52 PM ET, Thu April 19, 2018

(CNN)Britain is meant to be celebrating 70 years since the arrival of the steamship Windrush, which brought with it 500 people from the Caribbean and marked the start of mass migration to the UK from the British Empire.

But the festive mood has been broken by the realization that a number of the Windrush generation -- who migrated as children and have spent decades in Britain -- have been classified as illegal immigrants, and are therefore losing jobs, being detained in immigration centers and even facing deportation to countries of which they have no memory.
[...]
During May's time as home secretary, the UK Home Office instituted some of the most draconian immigration policy in British history, which included sending out vans to tell undocumented immigrants to "go home," making regular deportations and allowing Africans to drown in the Mediterranean as a deterrent to potential migrants.

Racism is as British as a cup of tea (Opinion)  - CNN

###

*The reality of being black in today’s Britain*
Sat 29 Oct 2016 19.03 EDT
David Olusoga

David Olusoga grew up amid racism in Britain in the 70s and 80s. Now, in a groundbreaking new book and TV series, he argues that the story of black Britons, from Afro-Roman times to the present, is key to showing the depth of their Britishness. And, while we exult in black Britons’ success in culture, fashion and sport, discrimination still blights their lives

The reality of being black in today’s Britain | David Olusoga

###

*White people may deny it, but racism is back in Britain*
*Discrimination, prejudice, violence and common bigotry raise no concern these days*

Yasmin Alibhai-Brown
Sunday 12 July 2015 21:14
White people may deny it, but racism is back in Britain

###

Maybe you need to fix your own house before throwing stones at others.

The caste system is alive and well in Britain.  That's okay!!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Godboy said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.
> 
> But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has Africa apologized for past slavery? Has Africa apologized for its rampant CURRENT slavery? Why is the US singled out to apologize for shit that every nation did, and some still do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not find your post a false equivalency? I do.
> 
> I do someone a wrong...I apologize..are you saying that I should not apologize because other people did the same wrong and did not?
> 
> That's a bit wrong-headed, don't you think? You are against an apology...that costs you nothing and could have profound positive effect on the world that you live in.....
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> . . . but, in this case, it is an irrelevant discussion.  The U.S. has already made a formal apology, and I don't think anyone cares.
> 
> Five Times the United States Officially Apologized      |     Smart News     | Smithsonian
> 
> *"An Apology for Slavery and the Jim Crow laws*
> 
> 
> Few things compromised the core values of the U.S. Constitution and left as lasting a mark on American society as 246 years of institutionalized slavery and the subsequent discrimination of the Jim Crow laws that marked African-Americans as second-class citizens. As such, few people were more deserving of a formal apology than the millions of black Americans whose ancestors were forcibly brought to this country and had their freedoms stolen from them.
> 
> 
> The formal apology for slavery and Jim Crow issued by the U.S. House of Representatives in 2008 was unprecedented, even after decades of lawmakers trying to push the government to finally apologize, NPR reported at the time. In introducing the resolution, Representative Steve Cohen (D-Tenn), noted that despite the government issuing an apology for interning Japanese citizens and later pressuring Japan to apologize for forcing Chinese women to work as sex slaves during World War II, the American government had never formally recognized and apologized for slavery. While the apology was primarily symbolic, by officially recognizing its role in perpetuating the horrors of slavery and Jim Crow, the American government took a step forward in addressing and atoning for one of its greatest wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"...and no one really cares."
> _
> EXACTLY! Its meaningless nonsense_._
Click to expand...

I was unaware, but now that i know..I care---sad that is was not publicized more. Or sad that it meant little. Maybe just sad..because words can be empty with out-action..but I'm glad that we did it.....


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

MisterBeale said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.
> 
> But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has Africa apologized for past slavery? Has Africa apologized for its rampant CURRENT slavery? Why is the US singled out to apologize for shit that every nation did, and some still do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not find your post a false equivalency? I do.
> 
> I do someone a wrong...I apologize..are you saying that I should not apologize because other people did the same wrong and did not?
> 
> That's a bit wrong-headed, don't you think? You are against an apology...that costs you nothing and could have profound positive effect on the world that you live in.....
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> . . . but, in this case, it is an irrelevant discussion.  The U.S. has already made a formal apology, and I don't think anyone cares.
> 
> Five Times the United States Officially Apologized      |     Smart News     | Smithsonian
> 
> *"An Apology for Slavery and the Jim Crow laws*
> 
> 
> Few things compromised the core values of the U.S. Constitution and left as lasting a mark on American society as 246 years of institutionalized slavery and the subsequent discrimination of the Jim Crow laws that marked African-Americans as second-class citizens. As such, few people were more deserving of a formal apology than the millions of black Americans whose ancestors were forcibly brought to this country and had their freedoms stolen from them.
> 
> 
> The formal apology for slavery and Jim Crow issued by the U.S. House of Representatives in 2008 was unprecedented, even after decades of lawmakers trying to push the government to finally apologize, NPR reported at the time. In introducing the resolution, Representative Steve Cohen (D-Tenn), noted that despite the government issuing an apology for interning Japanese citizens and later pressuring Japan to apologize for forcing Chinese women to work as sex slaves during World War II, the American government had never formally recognized and apologized for slavery. While the apology was primarily symbolic, by officially recognizing its role in perpetuating the horrors of slavery and Jim Crow, the American government took a step forward in addressing and atoning for one of its greatest wrongs."
Click to expand...

Thanks..that one slipped right by me.....


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What debate ? It was over from the first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were that true you wouldn't be here bleating....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a student of right wing idiocy. There is a rich seam to be mined here.
Click to expand...

No love for Left wing idiocy? because that's a pretty rich vein as well......Factionalists in general are a hoot--until the blood spills anyway.


----------



## IM2

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
Click to expand...


Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.

*How the Irish Became White*
Art McDonald, Ph.D.

Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.

An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."

Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.

And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.

How the Irish Became White

*How do you become “white” in America?*
Sarah Kendzior

“Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.

The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.

But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.

With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.

Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”

How do you become “white” in America?


----------



## Vastator

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.
> 
> But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has Africa apologized for past slavery? Has Africa apologized for its rampant CURRENT slavery? Why is the US singled out to apologize for shit that every nation did, and some still do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not find your post a false equivalency? I do.
> 
> I do someone a wrong...I apologize..are you saying that I should not apologize because other people did the same wrong and did not?
> 
> That's a bit wrong-headed, don't you think? You are against an apology...that costs you nothing and could have profound positive effect on the world that you live in.....
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk.......
Click to expand...

An apology on behalf of dead men means nothing. No thinking person would waste their time...


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are too stupid to understand how white colonization created problems in African countries that still affect them now.
> 
> 
> 
> Paved Roads, Schools, Hospitals, Actual Medicine
> Net Exporters Of Abundant Food
> The Ability To Over-Populate Beyond Their Natural Means
> 
> Left To Themselves
> They Would Return To Their Pre-Colonial Populations
> They Still Rely On Western Money And Food Imports To Survive
> Because European Descendant Whites Are The Only Ones
> That Actually Care About The Condition Of Their Fellow Man
> And Have The Wherewithal To Do Something About It
Click to expand...

STFU.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
Click to expand...






You ignore the black slave owners who benefited too.  Why?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Markle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Racism is as British as a cup of tea*
> By Kehinde Andrews
> Updated 1:52 PM ET, Thu April 19, 2018
> 
> (CNN)Britain is meant to be celebrating 70 years since the arrival of the steamship Windrush, which brought with it 500 people from the Caribbean and marked the start of mass migration to the UK from the British Empire.
> 
> But the festive mood has been broken by the realization that a number of the Windrush generation -- who migrated as children and have spent decades in Britain -- have been classified as illegal immigrants, and are therefore losing jobs, being detained in immigration centers and even facing deportation to countries of which they have no memory.
> [...]
> During May's time as home secretary, the UK Home Office instituted some of the most draconian immigration policy in British history, which included sending out vans to tell undocumented immigrants to "go home," making regular deportations and allowing Africans to drown in the Mediterranean as a deterrent to potential migrants.
> 
> Racism is as British as a cup of tea (Opinion)  - CNN
> 
> ###
> 
> *The reality of being black in today’s Britain*
> Sat 29 Oct 2016 19.03 EDT
> David Olusoga
> 
> David Olusoga grew up amid racism in Britain in the 70s and 80s. Now, in a groundbreaking new book and TV series, he argues that the story of black Britons, from Afro-Roman times to the present, is key to showing the depth of their Britishness. And, while we exult in black Britons’ success in culture, fashion and sport, discrimination still blights their lives
> 
> The reality of being black in today’s Britain | David Olusoga
> 
> ###
> 
> *White people may deny it, but racism is back in Britain*
> *Discrimination, prejudice, violence and common bigotry raise no concern these days*
> 
> Yasmin Alibhai-Brown
> Sunday 12 July 2015 21:14
> White people may deny it, but racism is back in Britain
> 
> ###
> 
> Maybe you need to fix your own house before throwing stones at others.
> 
> The caste system is alive and well in Britain.  That's okay!!
Click to expand...

Conservatism in action.


----------



## IM2

We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.


----------



## francoHFW

TNHarley said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didnt enslave within their tribe,no. At least, as far as we know.
> 
> 
> 
> The white devils again seriously. Anything for a buck or against non-christians.... White Man's burden LOL. Thanks a lot LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yes the bad whites are always money-grubbing lying thieving conservatives..... LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's human behavior. Whoever has the advancements and power rule. That's the way it's been forever.
> Other races are no different
Click to expand...

The uncivilized treatment of blacks in supposedly civilized times has been a disgrace and continues for God's sake. Thanks conservative assholes and silly dupes!


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.


You're owed only what you can take. Nothing more.


----------



## francoHFW

Markle said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
Click to expand...

If you arguing with Republicans you are correct sir. Very polite racists and a few rude ones.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the black slave owners who benefited too.  Why?
Click to expand...

Because they bought their family members.

*Did Black People Own Slaves?*
View attachment 289375
Henry Louis Gates Jr.

*How Many Slaves Did Blacks Own?*

So what do the actual numbers of black slave owners and their slaves tell us? In 1830, the year most carefully studied by Carter G. Woodson, about 13.7 percent (319,599) of the black population was free. Of these, 3,776 free Negroes owned 12,907 slaves, out of a total of 2,009,043 slaves owned in the entire United States, so the numbers of slaves owned by black people over all was quite small by comparison with the number owned by white people. In his essay, " 'The Known World' of Free Black Slaveholders," Thomas J. Pressly, using Woodson's statistics, calculated that 54 (or about 1 percent) of these black slave owners in 1830 owned between 20 and 84 slaves; 172 (about 4 percent) owned between 10 to 19 slaves; and 3,550 (about 94 percent) each owned between 1 and 9 slaves. Crucially, 42 percent owned just one slave.

Pressly also shows that the percentage of free black slave owners as the total number of free black heads of families was quite high in several states, namely 43 percent in South Carolina, 40 percent in Louisiana, 26 percent in Mississippi, 25 percent in Alabama and 20 percent in Georgia. So why did these free black people own these slaves?

It is reasonable to assume that the 42 percent of the free black slave owners who owned just one slave probably owned a family member to protect that person, as did many of the other black slave owners who owned only slightly larger numbers of slaves.* As Woodson put it in 1924's Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830, "The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy. In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa … Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife. If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators."*

*Moreover, Woodson explains, "Benevolent Negroes often purchased slaves to make their lot easier by granting them their freedom for a nominal sum, or by permitting them to work it out on liberal terms." In other words, these black slave-owners, the clear majority, cleverly used the system of slavery to protect their loved ones.*

Don't make statements when you don't know what you are talking about .  Disingenuously running your mouth is what you just did.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.






No, you're not.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> You're owed only what you can take. Nothing more.
Click to expand...

STFU.


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
Click to expand...


So. . . let me get this straight.

We can't reserve a 20th century mindset when thinking about Africans, but we can when thinking about Europeans?

Got it.  (Your source isn't exactly UN-biased.)






Fallacy of composition - Wikipedia


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> You're owed only what you can take. Nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU.
Click to expand...

Nah. No proto-human negro gives orders to anyone...


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not.
Click to expand...


We are. And that's tge way it is. Your funky nut racist opinion doesn't  change that.


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.



You aren't owed shit unless you earn it.


----------



## captkaos

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
Click to expand...


Look at a Map dimwit See where the Sahara Desert ends everything below that is Sub- Saharan Africa ! The area above the Desert is Morocco I'm sure they are terribly offended! South Africa is Below the Desert Geographically so Sub Saharan is appropriate. Dimwit !


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are. And that's tge way it is. Your funky nut racist opinion doesn't  change that.
Click to expand...







No, you aren't.   The US has spent 5 trillion plus dollars trying to help you.  The poverty rate is worse now than when the attempt started.

You aren't owed squat.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are. And that's tge way it is. Your funky nut racist opinion doesn't  change that.
Click to expand...

Nor do your feelings change what you're gonna get. Whatcha gonna do about what's owed you? You gonna keep getting disrespected, and short changed on your comeuppance? Or are you gonna take what's yours?


----------



## captkaos

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
Click to expand...


 Do you consider "Black Friday" a racist term!  Go whine about that!


----------



## AveryJarhman

IM2 said:


> And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time.



Hi, IM2. Keeping it 100% REAL and Respectful.

My friend, in the 21st century Is Racism, the concept of White Supremacy or White Privilege, Mental Illness or some other factor(s) responsible for America's large DEMOCRAT-voting, SEGREGATION-minded, FEMALE-dominated, INTRA-RACIAL DISCRIMINATION and HATE practicing PRO BLACK community choosing to Harass, Bully, Threaten, Intimidate and Denigrate as "C^^NS, SELL-OUTS or TRAITORS" our free thinking black or American friends, neighbors & co-workers of African descent CHOOSING to peacefully pursue **THEIR OWN* *individual unique vision for L, L, (Love) and Happiness?

IM2, I'm curious to learn your opinion about the concerns this man shares during his four minute tirade. During which he identifies a specific population of fellow citizens who caused him to suffer emotional and economic harm.

*Peeved American Patriot Denounces His 24/7 Racist Neighbors *


I look fwd to reading your reply, my PRO BLACK practicing friend.

 

Peace.


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the black slave owners who benefited too.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they bought their family members.
> 
> *Did Black People Own Slaves?*
> View attachment 289375
> Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> 
> *How Many Slaves Did Blacks Own?*
> 
> So what do the actual numbers of black slave owners and their slaves tell us? In 1830, the year most carefully studied by Carter G. Woodson, about 13.7 percent (319,599) of the black population was free. Of these, 3,776 free Negroes owned 12,907 slaves, out of a total of 2,009,043 slaves owned in the entire United States, so the numbers of slaves owned by black people over all was quite small by comparison with the number owned by white people. In his essay, " 'The Known World' of Free Black Slaveholders," Thomas J. Pressly, using Woodson's statistics, calculated that 54 (or about 1 percent) of these black slave owners in 1830 owned between 20 and 84 slaves; 172 (about 4 percent) owned between 10 to 19 slaves; and 3,550 (about 94 percent) each owned between 1 and 9 slaves. Crucially, 42 percent owned just one slave.
> 
> Pressly also shows that the percentage of free black slave owners as the total number of free black heads of families was quite high in several states, namely 43 percent in South Carolina, 40 percent in Louisiana, 26 percent in Mississippi, 25 percent in Alabama and 20 percent in Georgia. So why did these free black people own these slaves?
> 
> It is reasonable to assume that the 42 percent of the free black slave owners who owned just one slave probably owned a family member to protect that person, as did many of the other black slave owners who owned only slightly larger numbers of slaves.* As Woodson put it in 1924's Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830, "The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy. In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa … Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife. If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators."*
> 
> *Moreover, Woodson explains, "Benevolent Negroes often purchased slaves to make their lot easier by granting them their freedom for a nominal sum, or by permitting them to work it out on liberal terms." In other words, these black slave-owners, the clear majority, cleverly used the system of slavery to protect their loved ones.*
> 
> Don't make statements when you don't know what you are talking about .  Disingenuously running your mouth is what you just did.
Click to expand...


Well, you can lobby all you want for reparations, but, as my ancestors did not come over till after the civil war, I guess my family doesn't owe shit.  The same can be said for a multitude of many Americans.  You have no justification for taxing them for such a program.


----------



## fncceo

IM2 said:


> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.



_"Ask not what your country can do for you.  Ask what you can do for your country."_

John Fitzgerald Kennedy


----------



## IM2

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So. . . let me get this straight.
> 
> We can't reserve a 20th century mindset when thinking about Africans, but we can when thinking about Europeans?
> 
> Got it.  (Your source isn't exactly UN-biased.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacy of composition - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


You're the one making that excuse. And my sources are just fine. Learn to accept the truth about your race if you want everybody to accept the truth about theirs.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread conclusion : Africa WAS a shithole. Africa IS a shithole. Africa WILL BE a shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't happen that way white boy.
Click to expand...


Blacks did not sell other blacks to slave traders?  Then who did?


----------



## IM2

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the black slave owners who benefited too.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they bought their family members.
> 
> *Did Black People Own Slaves?*
> View attachment 289375
> Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> 
> *How Many Slaves Did Blacks Own?*
> 
> So what do the actual numbers of black slave owners and their slaves tell us? In 1830, the year most carefully studied by Carter G. Woodson, about 13.7 percent (319,599) of the black population was free. Of these, 3,776 free Negroes owned 12,907 slaves, out of a total of 2,009,043 slaves owned in the entire United States, so the numbers of slaves owned by black people over all was quite small by comparison with the number owned by white people. In his essay, " 'The Known World' of Free Black Slaveholders," Thomas J. Pressly, using Woodson's statistics, calculated that 54 (or about 1 percent) of these black slave owners in 1830 owned between 20 and 84 slaves; 172 (about 4 percent) owned between 10 to 19 slaves; and 3,550 (about 94 percent) each owned between 1 and 9 slaves. Crucially, 42 percent owned just one slave.
> 
> Pressly also shows that the percentage of free black slave owners as the total number of free black heads of families was quite high in several states, namely 43 percent in South Carolina, 40 percent in Louisiana, 26 percent in Mississippi, 25 percent in Alabama and 20 percent in Georgia. So why did these free black people own these slaves?
> 
> It is reasonable to assume that the 42 percent of the free black slave owners who owned just one slave probably owned a family member to protect that person, as did many of the other black slave owners who owned only slightly larger numbers of slaves.* As Woodson put it in 1924's Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830, "The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy. In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa … Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife. If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators."*
> 
> *Moreover, Woodson explains, "Benevolent Negroes often purchased slaves to make their lot easier by granting them their freedom for a nominal sum, or by permitting them to work it out on liberal terms." In other words, these black slave-owners, the clear majority, cleverly used the system of slavery to protect their loved ones.*
> 
> Don't make statements when you don't know what you are talking about .  Disingenuously running your mouth is what you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you can lobby all you want for reparations, but, as my ancestors did not come over till after the civil war, I guess my family doesn't owe shit.  The same can be said for a multitude of many Americans.  You have no justification for taxing them for such a program.
Click to expand...


The same can't  be said for shit. Your family benefitted from a nation built by slaves and given extra opportunity because of segregation. The government made these laws idiot, so the government owes us.


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the black slave owners who benefited too.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they bought their family members.
> 
> *Did Black People Own Slaves?*
> View attachment 289375
> Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> 
> *How Many Slaves Did Blacks Own?*
> 
> So what do the actual numbers of black slave owners and their slaves tell us? In 1830, the year most carefully studied by Carter G. Woodson, about 13.7 percent (319,599) of the black population was free. Of these, 3,776 free Negroes owned 12,907 slaves, out of a total of 2,009,043 slaves owned in the entire United States, so the numbers of slaves owned by black people over all was quite small by comparison with the number owned by white people. In his essay, " 'The Known World' of Free Black Slaveholders," Thomas J. Pressly, using Woodson's statistics, calculated that 54 (or about 1 percent) of these black slave owners in 1830 owned between 20 and 84 slaves; 172 (about 4 percent) owned between 10 to 19 slaves; and 3,550 (about 94 percent) each owned between 1 and 9 slaves. Crucially, 42 percent owned just one slave.
> 
> Pressly also shows that the percentage of free black slave owners as the total number of free black heads of families was quite high in several states, namely 43 percent in South Carolina, 40 percent in Louisiana, 26 percent in Mississippi, 25 percent in Alabama and 20 percent in Georgia. So why did these free black people own these slaves?
> 
> It is reasonable to assume that the 42 percent of the free black slave owners who owned just one slave probably owned a family member to protect that person, as did many of the other black slave owners who owned only slightly larger numbers of slaves.* As Woodson put it in 1924's Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830, "The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy. In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa … Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife. If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators."*
> 
> *Moreover, Woodson explains, "Benevolent Negroes often purchased slaves to make their lot easier by granting them their freedom for a nominal sum, or by permitting them to work it out on liberal terms." In other words, these black slave-owners, the clear majority, cleverly used the system of slavery to protect their loved ones.*
> 
> Don't make statements when you don't know what you are talking about .  Disingenuously running your mouth is what you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you can lobby all you want for reparations, but, as my ancestors did not come over till after the civil war, I guess my family doesn't owe shit.  The same can be said for a multitude of many Americans.  You have no justification for taxing them for such a program.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same can't  be said for shit. Your family benefitted from a nation built by slaves and given extra opportunity because of segregation. The government made these laws idiot, so the government owes us.
Click to expand...



So about how much do you suppose the government owes you, (collectively,) just out of curiosity?


----------



## captkaos

fncceo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Ask not what your country can do for you.  Ask what you can do for your country."_
> 
> John Fitzgerald Kennedy
Click to expand...


 Unless those words are " This note is legal tender for all debts public and Private" and you don't have to work for it!


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So. . . let me get this straight.
> 
> We can't reserve a 20th century mindset when thinking about Africans, but we can when thinking about Europeans?
> 
> Got it.  (Your source isn't exactly UN-biased.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacy of composition - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one making that excuse. And my sources are just fine. Learn to accept the truth about your race if you want everybody to accept the truth about theirs.
Click to expand...


You are being a hypocrite.

Saying that blacks didn't sell blacks into slavery.

I am saying that whites are not all the same.  Yet you won't accept that.

I have had just about enough of your double standards.


----------



## captkaos

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the black slave owners who benefited too.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they bought their family members.
> 
> *Did Black People Own Slaves?*
> View attachment 289375
> Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> 
> *How Many Slaves Did Blacks Own?*
> 
> So what do the actual numbers of black slave owners and their slaves tell us? In 1830, the year most carefully studied by Carter G. Woodson, about 13.7 percent (319,599) of the black population was free. Of these, 3,776 free Negroes owned 12,907 slaves, out of a total of 2,009,043 slaves owned in the entire United States, so the numbers of slaves owned by black people over all was quite small by comparison with the number owned by white people. In his essay, " 'The Known World' of Free Black Slaveholders," Thomas J. Pressly, using Woodson's statistics, calculated that 54 (or about 1 percent) of these black slave owners in 1830 owned between 20 and 84 slaves; 172 (about 4 percent) owned between 10 to 19 slaves; and 3,550 (about 94 percent) each owned between 1 and 9 slaves. Crucially, 42 percent owned just one slave.
> 
> Pressly also shows that the percentage of free black slave owners as the total number of free black heads of families was quite high in several states, namely 43 percent in South Carolina, 40 percent in Louisiana, 26 percent in Mississippi, 25 percent in Alabama and 20 percent in Georgia. So why did these free black people own these slaves?
> 
> It is reasonable to assume that the 42 percent of the free black slave owners who owned just one slave probably owned a family member to protect that person, as did many of the other black slave owners who owned only slightly larger numbers of slaves.* As Woodson put it in 1924's Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830, "The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy. In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa … Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife. If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators."*
> 
> *Moreover, Woodson explains, "Benevolent Negroes often purchased slaves to make their lot easier by granting them their freedom for a nominal sum, or by permitting them to work it out on liberal terms." In other words, these black slave-owners, the clear majority, cleverly used the system of slavery to protect their loved ones.*
> 
> Don't make statements when you don't know what you are talking about .  Disingenuously running your mouth is what you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you can lobby all you want for reparations, but, as my ancestors did not come over till after the civil war, I guess my family doesn't owe shit.  The same can be said for a multitude of many Americans.  You have no justification for taxing them for such a program.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same can't  be said for shit. Your family benefitted from a nation built by slaves and given extra opportunity because of segregation. The government made these laws idiot, so the government owes us.
Click to expand...


When was your family brought here? Or did your family immigrate after slavery ended and you just want to ride the oppression pony!


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the black slave owners who benefited too.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they bought their family members.
> 
> *Did Black People Own Slaves?*
> View attachment 289375
> Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> 
> *How Many Slaves Did Blacks Own?*
> 
> So what do the actual numbers of black slave owners and their slaves tell us? In 1830, the year most carefully studied by Carter G. Woodson, about 13.7 percent (319,599) of the black population was free. Of these, 3,776 free Negroes owned 12,907 slaves, out of a total of 2,009,043 slaves owned in the entire United States, so the numbers of slaves owned by black people over all was quite small by comparison with the number owned by white people. In his essay, " 'The Known World' of Free Black Slaveholders," Thomas J. Pressly, using Woodson's statistics, calculated that 54 (or about 1 percent) of these black slave owners in 1830 owned between 20 and 84 slaves; 172 (about 4 percent) owned between 10 to 19 slaves; and 3,550 (about 94 percent) each owned between 1 and 9 slaves. Crucially, 42 percent owned just one slave.
> 
> Pressly also shows that the percentage of free black slave owners as the total number of free black heads of families was quite high in several states, namely 43 percent in South Carolina, 40 percent in Louisiana, 26 percent in Mississippi, 25 percent in Alabama and 20 percent in Georgia. So why did these free black people own these slaves?
> 
> It is reasonable to assume that the 42 percent of the free black slave owners who owned just one slave probably owned a family member to protect that person, as did many of the other black slave owners who owned only slightly larger numbers of slaves.* As Woodson put it in 1924's Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830, "The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy. In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa … Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife. If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators."*
> 
> *Moreover, Woodson explains, "Benevolent Negroes often purchased slaves to make their lot easier by granting them their freedom for a nominal sum, or by permitting them to work it out on liberal terms." In other words, these black slave-owners, the clear majority, cleverly used the system of slavery to protect their loved ones.*
> 
> Don't make statements when you don't know what you are talking about .  Disingenuously running your mouth is what you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you can lobby all you want for reparations, but, as my ancestors did not come over till after the civil war, I guess my family doesn't owe shit.  The same can be said for a multitude of many Americans.  You have no justification for taxing them for such a program.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same can't  be said for shit. Your family benefitted from a nation built by slaves and given extra opportunity because of segregation. The government made these laws idiot, so the government owes us.
Click to expand...






No, the country was enriched by the labor of Irishmen and women working in the factories of the North, and upon the backs of the Chinese who built the railroads that transported that wealth to the country, and let's not forget the predominantly white dudes who slaved away in the mines of the western US who pulled billions in gold, silver. And copper from the Earth.

In other words you ignorant fucking turd, you aren't owed shit.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't happen that way white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did not sell other blacks to slave traders?  Then who did?
Click to expand...



*The First Slave Owner In America Was A Black Man MYTH DEBUNKED!!!  *


----------



## Godboy

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to let the past go..when it's not riding on your your back. I'm against financial reparations..for a number of reasons.
> 
> But an acknowledgment of wrongdoing....a formal apology from our Govt.? Yes.....I...think that would mean a lot. There is precedent..we did for the Japanese-American internees of WWII--why not for our black citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> Has Africa apologized for past slavery? Has Africa apologized for its rampant CURRENT slavery? Why is the US singled out to apologize for shit that every nation did, and some still do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not find your post a false equivalency? I do.
> 
> I do someone a wrong...I apologize..are you saying that I should not apologize because other people did the same wrong and did not?
> 
> That's a bit wrong-headed, don't you think? You are against an apology...that costs you nothing and could have profound positive effect on the world that you live in.....
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> . . . but, in this case, it is an irrelevant discussion.  The U.S. has already made a formal apology, and I don't think anyone cares.
> 
> Five Times the United States Officially Apologized      |     Smart News     | Smithsonian
> 
> *"An Apology for Slavery and the Jim Crow laws*
> 
> 
> Few things compromised the core values of the U.S. Constitution and left as lasting a mark on American society as 246 years of institutionalized slavery and the subsequent discrimination of the Jim Crow laws that marked African-Americans as second-class citizens. As such, few people were more deserving of a formal apology than the millions of black Americans whose ancestors were forcibly brought to this country and had their freedoms stolen from them.
> 
> 
> The formal apology for slavery and Jim Crow issued by the U.S. House of Representatives in 2008 was unprecedented, even after decades of lawmakers trying to push the government to finally apologize, NPR reported at the time. In introducing the resolution, Representative Steve Cohen (D-Tenn), noted that despite the government issuing an apology for interning Japanese citizens and later pressuring Japan to apologize for forcing Chinese women to work as sex slaves during World War II, the American government had never formally recognized and apologized for slavery. While the apology was primarily symbolic, by officially recognizing its role in perpetuating the horrors of slavery and Jim Crow, the American government took a step forward in addressing and atoning for one of its greatest wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"...and no one really cares."
> _
> EXACTLY! Its meaningless nonsense_._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was unaware, but now that i know..I care---sad that is was not publicized more. Or sad that it meant little. Maybe just sad..because words can be empty with out-action..but I'm glad that we did it.....
Click to expand...

Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.

The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.


----------



## IM2

captkaos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the black slave owners who benefited too.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they bought their family members.
> 
> *Did Black People Own Slaves?*
> View attachment 289375
> Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> 
> *How Many Slaves Did Blacks Own?*
> 
> So what do the actual numbers of black slave owners and their slaves tell us? In 1830, the year most carefully studied by Carter G. Woodson, about 13.7 percent (319,599) of the black population was free. Of these, 3,776 free Negroes owned 12,907 slaves, out of a total of 2,009,043 slaves owned in the entire United States, so the numbers of slaves owned by black people over all was quite small by comparison with the number owned by white people. In his essay, " 'The Known World' of Free Black Slaveholders," Thomas J. Pressly, using Woodson's statistics, calculated that 54 (or about 1 percent) of these black slave owners in 1830 owned between 20 and 84 slaves; 172 (about 4 percent) owned between 10 to 19 slaves; and 3,550 (about 94 percent) each owned between 1 and 9 slaves. Crucially, 42 percent owned just one slave.
> 
> Pressly also shows that the percentage of free black slave owners as the total number of free black heads of families was quite high in several states, namely 43 percent in South Carolina, 40 percent in Louisiana, 26 percent in Mississippi, 25 percent in Alabama and 20 percent in Georgia. So why did these free black people own these slaves?
> 
> It is reasonable to assume that the 42 percent of the free black slave owners who owned just one slave probably owned a family member to protect that person, as did many of the other black slave owners who owned only slightly larger numbers of slaves.* As Woodson put it in 1924's Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830, "The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy. In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa … Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife. If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators."*
> 
> *Moreover, Woodson explains, "Benevolent Negroes often purchased slaves to make their lot easier by granting them their freedom for a nominal sum, or by permitting them to work it out on liberal terms." In other words, these black slave-owners, the clear majority, cleverly used the system of slavery to protect their loved ones.*
> 
> Don't make statements when you don't know what you are talking about .  Disingenuously running your mouth is what you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you can lobby all you want for reparations, but, as my ancestors did not come over till after the civil war, I guess my family doesn't owe shit.  The same can be said for a multitude of many Americans.  You have no justification for taxing them for such a program.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same can't  be said for shit. Your family benefitted from a nation built by slaves and given extra opportunity because of segregation. The government made these laws idiot, so the government owes us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was your family brought here? Or did your family immigrate after slavery ended and you just want to ride the oppression pony!
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter, but they did not immigrate after slavery. Both my grandparents were direct descendants of slaves. And since things did not end with slavery, go ask one of your white friends that.


----------



## MisterBeale

You know who never got an apology?

All those women we burned.  If Americans really believed in freedom of religion, shouldn't they have been free to be witches if they wanted to be?


Seems I would have rather have been a slave than burned at the stake.  

At least IM2's ancestors had the chance to have children. . . .  
Now we get to hear all this divide and conquer grievance for an unnamed amount of free crash handouts. . . 


All of these Wicca and Pagan practitioners need reparations. . . .  And free prenatal care to insure they can breed a new generations of witches. . . .


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*



How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Africa apologized for past slavery? Has Africa apologized for its rampant CURRENT slavery? Why is the US singled out to apologize for shit that every nation did, and some still do?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not find your post a false equivalency? I do.
> 
> I do someone a wrong...I apologize..are you saying that I should not apologize because other people did the same wrong and did not?
> 
> That's a bit wrong-headed, don't you think? You are against an apology...that costs you nothing and could have profound positive effect on the world that you live in.....
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> . . . but, in this case, it is an irrelevant discussion.  The U.S. has already made a formal apology, and I don't think anyone cares.
> 
> Five Times the United States Officially Apologized      |     Smart News     | Smithsonian
> 
> *"An Apology for Slavery and the Jim Crow laws*
> 
> 
> Few things compromised the core values of the U.S. Constitution and left as lasting a mark on American society as 246 years of institutionalized slavery and the subsequent discrimination of the Jim Crow laws that marked African-Americans as second-class citizens. As such, few people were more deserving of a formal apology than the millions of black Americans whose ancestors were forcibly brought to this country and had their freedoms stolen from them.
> 
> 
> The formal apology for slavery and Jim Crow issued by the U.S. House of Representatives in 2008 was unprecedented, even after decades of lawmakers trying to push the government to finally apologize, NPR reported at the time. In introducing the resolution, Representative Steve Cohen (D-Tenn), noted that despite the government issuing an apology for interning Japanese citizens and later pressuring Japan to apologize for forcing Chinese women to work as sex slaves during World War II, the American government had never formally recognized and apologized for slavery. While the apology was primarily symbolic, by officially recognizing its role in perpetuating the horrors of slavery and Jim Crow, the American government took a step forward in addressing and atoning for one of its greatest wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"...and no one really cares."
> _
> EXACTLY! Its meaningless nonsense_._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was unaware, but now that i know..I care---sad that is was not publicized more. Or sad that it meant little. Maybe just sad..because words can be empty with out-action..but I'm glad that we did it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.
> 
> The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.
Click to expand...


You are a racist. Therefore you continue to perpetuate the attitude that created slavery and the legalized Aparthied after slavery ended. You have benefited from the institutional racism that is a result of these things. So you are responsible.


----------



## IM2

MisterBeale said:


> You know who never got an apology?
> 
> All those women we burned.  If Americans really believed in freedom of religion, shouldn't they have been free to be witches if they wanted to be?
> 
> 
> Seems I would have rather have been a slave than burned at the stake.
> 
> At least IM2's ancestors had the chance to have children. . . .
> Now we get to hear all this divide and conquer grievance for an unnamed amount of free crash handouts. . .
> 
> 
> All of these Wicca and Pagan practitioners need reparations. . . .  And free prenatal care to insure they can breed a new generations of witches. . . .


Wow. Just any excuse. No matter how stupid it sounds.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
Click to expand...

What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> You're owed only what you can take. Nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. No proto-human negro gives orders to anyone...
Click to expand...

STFU.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
Click to expand...





Says the most racist moron on the Board.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
Click to expand...

To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who never got an apology?
> 
> All those women we burned.  If Americans really believed in freedom of religion, shouldn't they have been free to be witches if they wanted to be?
> 
> 
> Seems I would have rather have been a slave than burned at the stake.
> 
> At least IM2's ancestors had the chance to have children. . . .
> Now we get to hear all this divide and conquer grievance for an unnamed amount of free crash handouts. . .
> 
> 
> All of these Wicca and Pagan practitioners need reparations. . . .  And free prenatal care to insure they can breed a new generations of witches. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just any excuse. No matter how stupid it sounds.
Click to expand...



*YES!  NOW YOU ARE STARTING TO GET WHAT YOU SOUND LIKE TO THE FORUM!*


Listen, to most Americans, there is nothing more patriotic and proud than the Black American Population.  Most black people have ancestors that have been here longer than a majority of white people.

They have fought in more wars, and been a part of more history than a majority of white, Asian, Hispanic and every other ethnic group except those who enslaved them, the English, Welsh, and the Jews.

When the Black Community tear this nation apart, rather than lead as role models?  IT IS HEART BREAKING to the rest of our families and ethnic groups which have not been here as long.  It causes animosity, hatred, resentment, balkanization, and discord.  It is doing exactly the opposite of what I think you want, maybe I am wrong.  From what I know of Obama's history as a CIA asset, I KNOW he wanted to do all these things.

Has the Black American population had more than it's fair share of injustice?  Why yes, certainly it has.  But have we had an Italian President?  Or how about a Jewish One?  A French One or an Italian One?  Nope.  Except for Trump and JFK, they have all been ENGLISH, Anglo Saxon WASPS.

Oh yeah, AND OBAMA.

Have we had a Chinese President?  Or how about an Eastern European one?

America is a melting pot, we have had crimes against many families and many ethnic groups.  It is time to put them in the past and seek justice for all.

The victimization and grievance mongering will not bind the nation together or heal any wounds of the past.  As long as you keep this up, you WILL NOT be a leader, nor will you have your ethnic group stand out as a role model for future generations.  You will NOT have economic or social justice, I thought that was your goal.

Nor will you convince others that the programs you so desire would benefit THE NATION AS A WHOLE.

Are you seeking this for you and your own community, or for the good of the nation?

If it is the former, you are charging at windmills with your approach friend.


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
Click to expand...






I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior. 

I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.

They don't.


----------



## francoHFW

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't happen that way white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did not sell other blacks to slave traders?  Then who did?
Click to expand...

They only sold those from other nations/kingdoms who were taken in battle. Fault of white slave traders.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
Click to expand...

I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't happen that way white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did not sell other blacks to slave traders?  Then who did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only sold those from other nations/kingdoms who were taken in battle. Fault of white slave traders.
Click to expand...





Yes, black slavers went out and captured black people.  Brought them down to the coast, and SOLD them for profit.


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
Click to expand...





Just read this thread from the beginning.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Doesn't matter, but they did not immigrate after slavery. Both my grandparents were direct descendants of slaves. And since things did not end with slavery, go ask one of your white friends that.





Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 posts on a thread where white supremacists fight to prove that black folk amount to nothing.
> Racism is dead right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What debate ? It was over from the first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were that true you wouldn't be here bleating....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a student of right wing idiocy. There is a rich seam to be mined here.
Click to expand...


No, you are a student of "TROLLISM" IDIOCY!  However, you do have competition to be the class valedictorian!  Step it up, little guy!


----------



## francoHFW

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who never got an apology?
> 
> All those women we burned.  If Americans really believed in freedom of religion, shouldn't they have been free to be witches if they wanted to be?
> 
> 
> Seems I would have rather have been a slave than burned at the stake.
> 
> At least IM2's ancestors had the chance to have children. . . .
> Now we get to hear all this divide and conquer grievance for an unnamed amount of free crash handouts. . .
> 
> 
> All of these Wicca and Pagan practitioners need reparations. . . .  And free prenatal care to insure they can breed a new generations of witches. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just any excuse. No matter how stupid it sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *YES!  NOW YOU ARE STARTING TO GET WHAT YOU SOUND LIKE TO THE FORUM!*
> 
> 
> Listen, to most Americans, there is nothing more patriotic and proud than the Black American Population.  Most black people have ancestors that have been here longer than a majority of white people.
> 
> They have fought in more wars, and been a part of more history than a majority of white, Asian, Hispanic and every other ethnic group except those who enslaved them, the English, Welsh, and the Jews.
> 
> When the Black Community tear this nation apart, rather than lead as role models?  IT IS HEART BREAKING to the rest of our families and ethnic groups which have not been here as long.  It causes animosity, hatred, resentment, balkanization, and discord.  It is doing exactly the opposite of what I think you want, maybe I am wrong.  From what I know of Obama's history as a CIA asset, I KNOW he wanted to do all these things.
> 
> Has the Black American population had more than it's fair share of injustice?  Why yes, certainly it has.  But have we had an Italian President?  Or how about a Jewish One?  A French One or an Italian One?  Nope.  Except for Trump and JFK, they have all been ENGLISH, Anglo Saxon WASPS.
> 
> Oh yeah, AND OBAMA.
> 
> Have we had a Chinese President?  Or how about an Eastern European one?
> 
> America is a melting pot, we have had crimes against many families and many ethnic groups.  It is time to put them in the past and seek justice for all.
> 
> The victimization and grievance mongering will not bind the nation together or heal any wounds of the past.  As long as you keep this up, you WILL NOT be a leader, nor will you have your ethnic group stand out as a role model for future generations.  You will NOT have economic or social justice, I thought that was your goal.
> 
> Nor will you convince others that the programs you so desire would benefit THE NATION AS A WHOLE.
> 
> Are you seeking this for you and your own community, or for the good of the nation?
> 
> If it is the former, you are charging at windmills with your approach friend.
Click to expand...

In the same way that the GOP screws over the non rich and the poor, the blacks do even worse with the discrimination. We cannot have a healthy economy with such inequality thanks to the give away to the rich screw everyone else Reagan GOP and its silly dupes.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
Click to expand...


Reality is RACIST.






You really are one dumb motherfucker, klan boi.


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who never got an apology?
> 
> All those women we burned.  If Americans really believed in freedom of religion, shouldn't they have been free to be witches if they wanted to be?
> 
> 
> Seems I would have rather have been a slave than burned at the stake.
> 
> At least IM2's ancestors had the chance to have children. . . .
> Now we get to hear all this divide and conquer grievance for an unnamed amount of free crash handouts. . .
> 
> 
> All of these Wicca and Pagan practitioners need reparations. . . .  And free prenatal care to insure they can breed a new generations of witches. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just any excuse. No matter how stupid it sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *YES!  NOW YOU ARE STARTING TO GET WHAT YOU SOUND LIKE TO THE FORUM!*
> 
> 
> Listen, to most Americans, there is nothing more patriotic and proud than the Black American Population.  Most black people have ancestors that have been here longer than a majority of white people.
> 
> They have fought in more wars, and been a part of more history than a majority of white, Asian, Hispanic and every other ethnic group except those who enslaved them, the English, Welsh, and the Jews.
> 
> When the Black Community tear this nation apart, rather than lead as role models?  IT IS HEART BREAKING to the rest of our families and ethnic groups which have not been here as long.  It causes animosity, hatred, resentment, balkanization, and discord.  It is doing exactly the opposite of what I think you want, maybe I am wrong.  From what I know of Obama's history as a CIA asset, I KNOW he wanted to do all these things.
> 
> Has the Black American population had more than it's fair share of injustice?  Why yes, certainly it has.  But have we had an Italian President?  Or how about a Jewish One?  A French One or an Italian One?  Nope.  Except for Trump and JFK, they have all been ENGLISH, Anglo Saxon WASPS.
> 
> Oh yeah, AND OBAMA.
> 
> Have we had a Chinese President?  Or how about an Eastern European one?
> 
> America is a melting pot, we have had crimes against many families and many ethnic groups.  It is time to put them in the past and seek justice for all.
> 
> The victimization and grievance mongering will not bind the nation together or heal any wounds of the past.  As long as you keep this up, you WILL NOT be a leader, nor will you have your ethnic group stand out as a role model for future generations.  You will NOT have economic or social justice, I thought that was your goal.
> 
> Nor will you convince others that the programs you so desire would benefit THE NATION AS A WHOLE.
> 
> Are you seeking this for you and your own community, or for the good of the nation?
> 
> If it is the former, you are charging at windmills with your approach friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the same way that the GOP screws over the non rich and the poor, the blacks do even worse with the discrimination. We cannot have a healthy economy with such inequality thanks to the give away to the rich screw everyone else Reagan GOP and its silly dupes.
Click to expand...






The Dems have screwed over the middle class worse than gopers have.

Explain that


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this thread from the beginning.
Click to expand...

I did. You say murder when they said throw out of the country. White supremacists who stole their land 150 years ago or so.the whole thread has been about how the Africans had great civilizations before the whites wrecked the place. and all the misinformation and ignorance you right wingers have on the subject. PBS being communist and all LOL


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> 
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this thread from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. You say murder when they said throw out of the country. White supremacists who stole their land 150 years ago or so.the whole thread has been about how the Africans had great civilizations before the whites wrecked the place. and all the misinformation and ignorance you right wingers have on the subject. PBS being communist and all LOL
Click to expand...






Paul specifically says that white farmers should be murdered.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa was just fine until the whites came and wrecked the place dumbass doop. Whatever you do, don't learn anything LOL. Google sub-Saharan African empires.
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't happen that way white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did not sell other blacks to slave traders?  Then who did?
Click to expand...

First of all thats not Anthony Johnson dumbass. Youve been Drumpfed by a meme.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't, hater dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> But they were and you guys have been shown that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your great great grandfather probably sold your great great uncle for a bucket of oranges.
> Your great great great grandfather probably ate your great great great grandmother for dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't happen that way white boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks did not sell other blacks to slave traders?  Then who did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all thats not Anthony Johnson dumbass. Youve been Drumpfed by a meme.
Click to expand...





You ARE the meme, just sayin...


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this thread from the beginning.
Click to expand...

Hey West. You disappeared like a fart in the wind when I posted all those famous Greeks saying the Egyptians were Black. What happened? I had to put out an APB on you!


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this thread from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. You say murder when they said throw out of the country. White supremacists who stole their land 150 years ago or so.the whole thread has been about how the Africans had great civilizations before the whites wrecked the place. and all the misinformation and ignorance you right wingers have on the subject. PBS being communist and all LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul specifically says that white farmers should be murdered.
Click to expand...

If they are in possession of stolen land and wont give it up they should be murdered or at least removed forceably.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who never got an apology?
> 
> All those women we burned.  If Americans really believed in freedom of religion, shouldn't they have been free to be witches if they wanted to be?
> 
> 
> Seems I would have rather have been a slave than burned at the stake.
> 
> At least IM2's ancestors had the chance to have children. . . .
> Now we get to hear all this divide and conquer grievance for an unnamed amount of free crash handouts. . .
> 
> 
> All of these Wicca and Pagan practitioners need reparations. . . .  And free prenatal care to insure they can breed a new generations of witches. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just any excuse. No matter how stupid it sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *YES!  NOW YOU ARE STARTING TO GET WHAT YOU SOUND LIKE TO THE FORUM!*
> 
> 
> Listen, to most Americans, there is nothing more patriotic and proud than the Black American Population.  Most black people have ancestors that have been here longer than a majority of white people.
> 
> They have fought in more wars, and been a part of more history than a majority of white, Asian, Hispanic and every other ethnic group except those who enslaved them, the English, Welsh, and the Jews.
> 
> When the Black Community tear this nation apart, rather than lead as role models?  IT IS HEART BREAKING to the rest of our families and ethnic groups which have not been here as long.  It causes animosity, hatred, resentment, balkanization, and discord.  It is doing exactly the opposite of what I think you want, maybe I am wrong.  From what I know of Obama's history as a CIA asset, I KNOW he wanted to do all these things.
> 
> Has the Black American population had more than it's fair share of injustice?  Why yes, certainly it has.  But have we had an Italian President?  Or how about a Jewish One?  A French One or an Italian One?  Nope.  Except for Trump and JFK, they have all been ENGLISH, Anglo Saxon WASPS.
> 
> Oh yeah, AND OBAMA.
> 
> Have we had a Chinese President?  Or how about an Eastern European one?
> 
> America is a melting pot, we have had crimes against many families and many ethnic groups.  It is time to put them in the past and seek justice for all.
> 
> The victimization and grievance mongering will not bind the nation together or heal any wounds of the past.  As long as you keep this up, you WILL NOT be a leader, nor will you have your ethnic group stand out as a role model for future generations.  You will NOT have economic or social justice, I thought that was your goal.
> 
> Nor will you convince others that the programs you so desire would benefit THE NATION AS A WHOLE.
> 
> Are you seeking this for you and your own community, or for the good of the nation?
> 
> If it is the former, you are charging at windmills with your approach friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the same way that the GOP screws over the non rich and the poor, the blacks do even worse with the discrimination. We cannot have a healthy economy with such inequality thanks to the give away to the rich screw everyone else Reagan GOP and its silly dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems have screwed over the middle class worse than gopers have.
> 
> Explain that
Click to expand...

Pure garbage propaganda like everything you know. The GOP has been in control of tax rates last 30 years and it is a huge giveaway to the rich. Now Newark needs pipes. We haven't spent enough on infrastructure for 30 years either. Or on colleges and education or anything else. We have a flat tax system if you count all taxes and that it's ruining the country.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> 
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this thread from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey West. You disappeared like a fart in the wind when I posted all those famous Greeks saying the Egyptians were Black. What happened. I had to put out an APB on you!
Click to expand...






No, they said they were darker than greeks.  And I went to dinner, as I stated in my last post.

Reading for comprehension is your friend.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this thread from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey West. You disappeared like a fart in the wind when I posted all those famous Greeks saying the Egyptians were Black. What happened. I had to put out an APB on you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they said they were darker than greeks.  And I went to dinner, as I stated in my last post.
> 
> Reading for comprehension is your friend.
Click to expand...

I corrected your claim for you. He didnt say darker. He said Black. We know because he used the word melanchroes as at least 4 other Greeks did.  Do you want me to post them again or are you going to disappear again if I do?


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who never got an apology?
> 
> All those women we burned.  If Americans really believed in freedom of religion, shouldn't they have been free to be witches if they wanted to be?
> 
> 
> Seems I would have rather have been a slave than burned at the stake.
> 
> At least IM2's ancestors had the chance to have children. . . .
> Now we get to hear all this divide and conquer grievance for an unnamed amount of free crash handouts. . .
> 
> 
> All of these Wicca and Pagan practitioners need reparations. . . .  And free prenatal care to insure they can breed a new generations of witches. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just any excuse. No matter how stupid it sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *YES!  NOW YOU ARE STARTING TO GET WHAT YOU SOUND LIKE TO THE FORUM!*
> 
> 
> Listen, to most Americans, there is nothing more patriotic and proud than the Black American Population.  Most black people have ancestors that have been here longer than a majority of white people.
> 
> They have fought in more wars, and been a part of more history than a majority of white, Asian, Hispanic and every other ethnic group except those who enslaved them, the English, Welsh, and the Jews.
> 
> When the Black Community tear this nation apart, rather than lead as role models?  IT IS HEART BREAKING to the rest of our families and ethnic groups which have not been here as long.  It causes animosity, hatred, resentment, balkanization, and discord.  It is doing exactly the opposite of what I think you want, maybe I am wrong.  From what I know of Obama's history as a CIA asset, I KNOW he wanted to do all these things.
> 
> Has the Black American population had more than it's fair share of injustice?  Why yes, certainly it has.  But have we had an Italian President?  Or how about a Jewish One?  A French One or an Italian One?  Nope.  Except for Trump and JFK, they have all been ENGLISH, Anglo Saxon WASPS.
> 
> Oh yeah, AND OBAMA.
> 
> Have we had a Chinese President?  Or how about an Eastern European one?
> 
> America is a melting pot, we have had crimes against many families and many ethnic groups.  It is time to put them in the past and seek justice for all.
> 
> The victimization and grievance mongering will not bind the nation together or heal any wounds of the past.  As long as you keep this up, you WILL NOT be a leader, nor will you have your ethnic group stand out as a role model for future generations.  You will NOT have economic or social justice, I thought that was your goal.
> 
> Nor will you convince others that the programs you so desire would benefit THE NATION AS A WHOLE.
> 
> Are you seeking this for you and your own community, or for the good of the nation?
> 
> If it is the former, you are charging at windmills with your approach friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the same way that the GOP screws over the non rich and the poor, the blacks do even worse with the discrimination. We cannot have a healthy economy with such inequality thanks to the give away to the rich screw everyone else Reagan GOP and its silly dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems have screwed over the middle class worse than gopers have.
> 
> Explain that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure garbage propaganda like everything you know. The GOP has been in control of tax rates last 30 years and it is a huge giveaway to the rich. Now Newark needs pipes. We haven't spent enough on infrastructure for 30 years either. Or on colleges and education or anything else. We have a flat tax system if you count all taxes and that it's ruining the country.
Click to expand...






Oh. Poor,  poor child.  My dad was a member of the American Communist Party, I have newspapers from 1932 where they go into great detail about how 2% of the population controls 76% of the nation's wealth. 

Democrats then took over both Houses of Congress,  and held the presidency for 40 CONTINUOUS years.

After all that Democrat rule the result was 1% controlled 90%.

So who were the Dems working for?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this thread from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey West. You disappeared like a fart in the wind when I posted all those famous Greeks saying the Egyptians were Black. What happened. I had to put out an APB on you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they said they were darker than greeks.  And I went to dinner, as I stated in my last post.
> 
> Reading for comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I corrected your claim for you. He didnt say darker. He said Black. We know because he used the word melanchroes as at least 4 other Greeks did.  Do you want me to post them again or are you going to disappear again if I do?
Click to expand...





No, he said darker.  The fact that your theologian can't decipher ancient Greek is his fault.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this thread from the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey West. You disappeared like a fart in the wind when I posted all those famous Greeks saying the Egyptians were Black. What happened. I had to put out an APB on you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they said they were darker than greeks.  And I went to dinner, as I stated in my last post.
> 
> Reading for comprehension is your friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I corrected your claim for you. He didnt say darker. He said Black. We know because he used the word melanchroes as at least 4 other Greeks did.  Do you want me to post them again or are you going to disappear again if I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said darker.  The fact that your theologian can't decipher ancient Greek is his fault.
Click to expand...

Sorry buddy. Here again Black is associated with two known Black groups. Aristotle here even lists the Egyptians first in his description of Black. All you have to do is listen to the Greeks. 

"

"*Too black a hue marks the coward, as witness Egyptians and Ethiopians*, and so does also too white a complexion, as you may see from women. So the hue that makes for courage must be intermediate between these extremes. A tawny colour indicates a bold spirit, as in lions; but too ruddy a hue marks a rogue, as in the case of the fox. A pale mottled hue signifies cowardice, for that is the colour one turns in terror. "
-Aristotle


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.



You are "owed" squat.

IF you are telling the truth, and you have no credibility, slavery ended more than six generations ago.  Your grandparents would be ashamed of you believing you are OWED anything.


----------



## MizMolly

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America has been around for almost 250 years and the nation still struggles with extreme wealth inequality, corruption in government and private business, crime and poverty. So don't talk that shit about Africa having 50 years and it's the blacks fault. That continent was doing very well until whites did what they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa hang on a minute here now.  Weren't you clowns crowing about a black leader who "was the richest evah".
> 
> What do you think the wealth gap was with him?
> 
> Can't have it both ways dude.
Click to expand...

Im2 constantly boasts about how successful he is and how he is more so than the white posters he calls racists (which is most of them). If he can be successful, so can everyone.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
Click to expand...


Another butthurt racist crying because his racist argument was rendered to ashes. So he calls me a racist as if it's actually so because he makes a claim.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another butthurt racist crying because his racist argument was rendered to ashes. So he calls me a racist as if it's actually so because he makes a claim.
Click to expand...





Your arguments are fantasy,  dude.  In other words they don't matter.

You guys remind of these religious nutjobs trying to control snakes.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another butthurt racist crying because his racist argument was rendered to ashes. So he calls me a racist as if it's actually so because he makes a claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are fantasy,  dude.  In other words they don't matter.
> 
> You guys remind of these religious nutjobs trying to control snakes.
Click to expand...

You remind me of the typical white person suffering from cognitive dissonance. Anyone that says someone didnt mean Black when they consistently used it to describe the Blackest people on the planet is a nutjob. Ethiopia literally means "burnt-faced"  Why would they say Egyptians were just like Ethiopians?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another butthurt racist crying because his racist argument was rendered to ashes. So he calls me a racist as if it's actually so because he makes a claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are fantasy,  dude.  In other words they don't matter.
> 
> You guys remind of these religious nutjobs trying to control snakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of the typical white person suffering from cognitive dissonance. Anyone that says someone didnt mean Black when they consistently used it to describe the Blackest people on the planet is a nutjob.
Click to expand...






No, I fully acknowledge the great black men, and women, and their many accomplishments.   It is you who try and claim that everything in the world was done by black people that are the deluded one


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another butthurt racist crying because his racist argument was rendered to ashes. So he calls me a racist as if it's actually so because he makes a claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are fantasy,  dude.  In other words they don't matter.
> 
> You guys remind of these religious nutjobs trying to control snakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of the typical white person suffering from cognitive dissonance. Anyone that says someone didnt mean Black when they consistently used it to describe the Blackest people on the planet is a nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I fully acknowledge the great black men, and women, and their many accomplishments.   It is you who try and claim that everything in the world was done by black people that are the deluded one
Click to expand...

Bullshit! You cant even admit the Egyptians were Black when the Greeks that actually laid eyes on them used the term Black to describe them on multiple occasions. Face it. Your little white ego is too fragile to handle facts even when they are given to you on a silver platter. Thats the very definition of someone suffering from cognitive dissonance. The only other explanation is that you have a severe case of receptive aphasia.


----------



## MizMolly

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciated this video.
> 
> I often think about this issue when folks list reasons why the black community should have reparations, lists are made why.
> 
> But the only ethnic groups in the U.S. that are guilty of the sins, are in fact, the English, the Jewish families, and maybe the Welsh.
> 
> Not the Scots, not the Irish, not the French, not the Germans, not the Italians, not the Chinese, not other Asian groups, not the Hispanics, not the Natives, not the Russians, and not the Eastern Europeans.  They were either indentured, mercenaries, or came over at the end of the 19th century.  The were not given the benefits of the great social programs.  These were reserved, primarily for the WASP's.  Stereo typing "whites" into a mass categorization is just as bad as mass stereo typing "blacks" or "Hispanics."  I love how he pointed this out.
> 
> So why should all of America be penalized, stereo-typed and accused of "white privilege" for the sins of two or three ethnic groups?  All ethnic groups have suffered from crimes against the elites.  It gets tiresome, and folks react poorly when they are accused of gaining benefit from something they have never gotten benefit from.
> 
> 
> I also loved this statement;
> 
> "You can't take a 20th century mind set and apply it to 16th, and 17th century people."  I SO agree with that statement.  WE HAVE TO LET THE PAST GO ALREADY.  It applies to everyone, and everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some whites are forever looking for excuses to say how their group is not responsible. All whites benefited from the laws and policies enacted. And this bullshit about how you can't apply a 20th century mindset to the 17th and 18th centuries is another excuse whites reserve for discussing racism. We apply 20th century mindset to those days all the time. No one makes this excuse when defending whatever the so-called founders believed for one thing. This argument is not about holding  on to the past. Some of you whites need to stop lying to yourselves. We are talking about a continuing problem that was created by past and present policy. So what needs to happen is that whites need to end the racism instead of pretending it's gone and a thing of the past.
> 
> *How the Irish Became White*
> Art McDonald, Ph.D.
> 
> Irish and Africans Americans had lots in common and lots of contact during this period; they lived side by side and shared work spaces. In the early years of immigration the poor Irish and blacks were thrown together, very much part of the same class competing for the same jobs. In the census of 1850, the term mulatto appears for the first time due primarily to inter-marriage between Irish and African Americans. The Irish were often referred to as "Negroes turned inside out and Negroes as smoked Irish." A famous quip of the time attributed to a black man went something like this: "My master is a great tyrant, he treats me like a common Irishman." Free blacks and Irish were viewed by the Nativists as related, somehow similar, performing the same tasks in society. It was felt that if amalgamation between the races was to happen, it would happen between Irish and blacks. But, ultimately, the Irish made the decision to embrace whiteness, thus becoming part of the system which dominated and oppressed blacks. Although it contradicted their experience back home, it meant freedom here since blackness meant slavery.
> 
> An article by a black writer in an 1860 edition of the _Liberator_ explained how the Irish ultimately attained their objectives: "Fifteen or twenty years ago, a Catholic priest in Philadelphia said to the Irish people in that city, 'You are all poor, and chiefly laborers, the blacks are poor laborers; many of the native whites are laborers; now, if you wish to succeed, you must do everything that they do, no matter how degrading, and do it for less than they can afford to do it for.' The Irish adopted this plan; they lived on less than the Americans could live upon, and worked for less, and the result is, that nearly all the menial employments are monopolized by the Irish, who now get as good prices as anybody. There were other avenues open to American white men, and though they have suffered much, the chief support of the Irish has come from the places from which we have been crowded."
> 
> Once the Irish secured themselves in those jobs, they made sure blacks were kept out. They realized that as long as they continued to work alongside blacks, they would be considered no different. Later, as Irish became prominent in the labor movement, African Americans were excluded from participation. In fact, one of the primary themes of _How the Irish Became White_ is the way in which left labor historians, such as the highly acclaimed Herbert Gutman, have not paid sufficient attention to the problem of race in the development of the labor movement.
> 
> And so, we have the tragic story of how one oppressed "race," Irish Catholics, learned how to collaborate in the oppression of another "race," Africans in America, in order to secure their place in the white republic.
> 
> How the Irish Became White
> 
> *How do you become “white” in America?*
> Sarah Kendzior
> 
> “Here it is important to understand how, exactly, Americans ‘become white’. The history of Polish-Americans is an illuminating example. Upon arriving in the U.S. en masse in the late 19th and early 20th century, Poles endured discrimination based on their appearance, religion and culture.  In 1903, the New England Magazine decried the Poles’ “expressionless Slavic faces” and “stunted figures” as well as their inherent “ignorance” and “propensity to violence”. Working for terrible wages, Polish workers were renamed things like “Thomas Jefferson” by their bigoted Anglo-Saxon bosses who refused to utter Polish names.
> 
> The Poles, in other words, were not considered white. Far from it: they were considered a mysterious menace that should be expelled. When Polish-American Leon Czolgosz killed President William McKinley in 1901, all Poles were deemed potential violent anarchists. “All people are mourning, and it is caused by a maniac who is of our nationality,” a Polish-American newspaper wrote, pressured to apologize for their own people. The collective blame of Poles for terrorism bears great similarity to how Muslims (both in the U.S. and Europe) are collectively blamed today.
> 
> But then something changed. In 1919, Irish gangs in blackface attacked Polish neighborhoods in Chicago in an attempt to convince Poles, and other Eastern European groups, that they, too, were “white” and should join them in the fight against blacks. As historian David R. Roediger recalls, “Poles argued that the riot was a conflict between blacks and whites, with Poles abstaining because they belonged to neither group.” But the Irish gangs considered whiteness, as is often the case in America, as anti-blackness. And as in the early 20th century Chicago experienced an influx not only of white immigrants from Europe, but blacks from the South, white groups who felt threatened by black arrivals decided that it would be politically advantageous if the Poles were considered white as well.
> 
> With that new white identity came the ability to practice the discrimination they had once endured.
> 
> Over time, the strategy of positioning Poles as “white” against a dark-skinned “other” was successful. Poles came to consider themselves white, and more importantly, they came to be considered white by their fellow Americans, as did Italians, Greeks, Jews, Russians, and others from Southern and Eastern Europe, all of whom held an ambivalent racial status in U.S. society. Also, intermarriage between white ethnic groups led some to embrace a broader white identity.”
> 
> How do you become “white” in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignore the black slave owners who benefited too.  Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they bought their family members.
> 
> *Did Black People Own Slaves?*
> View attachment 289375
> Henry Louis Gates Jr.
> 
> *How Many Slaves Did Blacks Own?*
> 
> So what do the actual numbers of black slave owners and their slaves tell us? In 1830, the year most carefully studied by Carter G. Woodson, about 13.7 percent (319,599) of the black population was free. Of these, 3,776 free Negroes owned 12,907 slaves, out of a total of 2,009,043 slaves owned in the entire United States, so the numbers of slaves owned by black people over all was quite small by comparison with the number owned by white people. In his essay, " 'The Known World' of Free Black Slaveholders," Thomas J. Pressly, using Woodson's statistics, calculated that 54 (or about 1 percent) of these black slave owners in 1830 owned between 20 and 84 slaves; 172 (about 4 percent) owned between 10 to 19 slaves; and 3,550 (about 94 percent) each owned between 1 and 9 slaves. Crucially, 42 percent owned just one slave.
> 
> Pressly also shows that the percentage of free black slave owners as the total number of free black heads of families was quite high in several states, namely 43 percent in South Carolina, 40 percent in Louisiana, 26 percent in Mississippi, 25 percent in Alabama and 20 percent in Georgia. So why did these free black people own these slaves?
> 
> It is reasonable to assume that the 42 percent of the free black slave owners who owned just one slave probably owned a family member to protect that person, as did many of the other black slave owners who owned only slightly larger numbers of slaves.* As Woodson put it in 1924's Free Negro Owners of Slaves in the United States in 1830, "The census records show that the majority of the Negro owners of slaves were such from the point of view of philanthropy. In many instances the husband purchased the wife or vice versa … Slaves of Negroes were in some cases the children of a free father who had purchased his wife. If he did not thereafter emancipate the mother, as so many such husbands failed to do, his own children were born his slaves and were thus reported to the numerators."*
> 
> *Moreover, Woodson explains, "Benevolent Negroes often purchased slaves to make their lot easier by granting them their freedom for a nominal sum, or by permitting them to work it out on liberal terms." In other words, these black slave-owners, the clear majority, cleverly used the system of slavery to protect their loved ones.*
> 
> Don't make statements when you don't know what you are talking about .  Disingenuously running your mouth is what you just did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you can lobby all you want for reparations, but, as my ancestors did not come over till after the civil war, I guess my family doesn't owe shit.  The same can be said for a multitude of many Americans.  You have no justification for taxing them for such a program.
Click to expand...

75% of white Americans did not own slaves in 1860s. Anything whites benefit today, blacks also benefit from. Since IM2 says he is more successful than us, he must be benefitting the most, lol.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are "owed" squat.
> 
> IF you are telling the truth, and you have no credibility, slavery ended more than six generations ago.  Your grandparents would be ashamed of you believing you are OWED anything.
Click to expand...


I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.

So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do  you determine  credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just any excuse. No matter how stupid it sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES!  NOW YOU ARE STARTING TO GET WHAT YOU SOUND LIKE TO THE FORUM!*
> 
> 
> Listen, to most Americans, there is nothing more patriotic and proud than the Black American Population.  Most black people have ancestors that have been here longer than a majority of white people.
> 
> They have fought in more wars, and been a part of more history than a majority of white, Asian, Hispanic and every other ethnic group except those who enslaved them, the English, Welsh, and the Jews.
> 
> When the Black Community tear this nation apart, rather than lead as role models?  IT IS HEART BREAKING to the rest of our families and ethnic groups which have not been here as long.  It causes animosity, hatred, resentment, balkanization, and discord.  It is doing exactly the opposite of what I think you want, maybe I am wrong.  From what I know of Obama's history as a CIA asset, I KNOW he wanted to do all these things.
> 
> Has the Black American population had more than it's fair share of injustice?  Why yes, certainly it has.  But have we had an Italian President?  Or how about a Jewish One?  A French One or an Italian One?  Nope.  Except for Trump and JFK, they have all been ENGLISH, Anglo Saxon WASPS.
> 
> Oh yeah, AND OBAMA.
> 
> Have we had a Chinese President?  Or how about an Eastern European one?
> 
> America is a melting pot, we have had crimes against many families and many ethnic groups.  It is time to put them in the past and seek justice for all.
> 
> The victimization and grievance mongering will not bind the nation together or heal any wounds of the past.  As long as you keep this up, you WILL NOT be a leader, nor will you have your ethnic group stand out as a role model for future generations.  You will NOT have economic or social justice, I thought that was your goal.
> 
> Nor will you convince others that the programs you so desire would benefit THE NATION AS A WHOLE.
> 
> Are you seeking this for you and your own community, or for the good of the nation?
> 
> If it is the former, you are charging at windmills with your approach friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the same way that the GOP screws over the non rich and the poor, the blacks do even worse with the discrimination. We cannot have a healthy economy with such inequality thanks to the give away to the rich screw everyone else Reagan GOP and its silly dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems have screwed over the middle class worse than gopers have.
> 
> Explain that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure garbage propaganda like everything you know. The GOP has been in control of tax rates last 30 years and it is a huge giveaway to the rich. Now Newark needs pipes. We haven't spent enough on infrastructure for 30 years either. Or on colleges and education or anything else. We have a flat tax system if you count all taxes and that it's ruining the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Poor,  poor child.  My dad was a member of the American Communist Party, I have newspapers from 1932 where they go into great detail about how 2% of the population controls 76% of the nation's wealth.
> 
> Democrats then took over both Houses of Congress,  and held the presidency for 40 CONTINUOUS years.
> 
> After all that Democrat rule the result was 1% controlled 90%.
> 
> So who were the Dems working for?
Click to expand...

Truman gave us the GI Bill and the Marshall plan and a strong free world. And under Johnson and Kennedy everything was fantastic too economically. 1% owning 90% is what we have now.. We have the greatest inequality and worst upward mobility in our history now. That means something. It means we're not taxing the rich enough and investing in infrastructure America and Americans. Especially blacks of course.

THAT WAS THE GOLDEN AGE OF AMERICA AND REAGAN RUINED IT. ONLY PROPAGANDA MAKES THIS POSSIBLE SUPER DUPER.


----------



## MizMolly

Godboy said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Africa apologized for past slavery? Has Africa apologized for its rampant CURRENT slavery? Why is the US singled out to apologize for shit that every nation did, and some still do?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not find your post a false equivalency? I do.
> 
> I do someone a wrong...I apologize..are you saying that I should not apologize because other people did the same wrong and did not?
> 
> That's a bit wrong-headed, don't you think? You are against an apology...that costs you nothing and could have profound positive effect on the world that you live in.....
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> . . . but, in this case, it is an irrelevant discussion.  The U.S. has already made a formal apology, and I don't think anyone cares.
> 
> Five Times the United States Officially Apologized      |     Smart News     | Smithsonian
> 
> *"An Apology for Slavery and the Jim Crow laws*
> 
> 
> Few things compromised the core values of the U.S. Constitution and left as lasting a mark on American society as 246 years of institutionalized slavery and the subsequent discrimination of the Jim Crow laws that marked African-Americans as second-class citizens. As such, few people were more deserving of a formal apology than the millions of black Americans whose ancestors were forcibly brought to this country and had their freedoms stolen from them.
> 
> 
> The formal apology for slavery and Jim Crow issued by the U.S. House of Representatives in 2008 was unprecedented, even after decades of lawmakers trying to push the government to finally apologize, NPR reported at the time. In introducing the resolution, Representative Steve Cohen (D-Tenn), noted that despite the government issuing an apology for interning Japanese citizens and later pressuring Japan to apologize for forcing Chinese women to work as sex slaves during World War II, the American government had never formally recognized and apologized for slavery. While the apology was primarily symbolic, by officially recognizing its role in perpetuating the horrors of slavery and Jim Crow, the American government took a step forward in addressing and atoning for one of its greatest wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"...and no one really cares."
> _
> EXACTLY! Its meaningless nonsense_._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was unaware, but now that i know..I care---sad that is was not publicized more. Or sad that it meant little. Maybe just sad..because words can be empty with out-action..but I'm glad that we did it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.
> 
> The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.
Click to expand...

True, and most whites didn’t own slaves. They worked hard on their own to raise their families.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are "owed" squat.
> 
> IF you are telling the truth, and you have no credibility, slavery ended more than six generations ago.  Your grandparents would be ashamed of you believing you are OWED anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.
> 
> So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do  you determine  credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are owed more than some words written on a piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are "owed" squat.
> 
> IF you are telling the truth, and you have no credibility, slavery ended more than six generations ago.  Your grandparents would be ashamed of you believing you are OWED anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.
> 
> So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do  you determine  credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.
Click to expand...

Given everything by the government? Do your lies ever stop?


----------



## MizMolly

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
Click to expand...

If you have noticed, IM2 calls virtually all white posters racists for disagreeing with him.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not find your post a false equivalency? I do.
> 
> I do someone a wrong...I apologize..are you saying that I should not apologize because other people did the same wrong and did not?
> 
> That's a bit wrong-headed, don't you think? You are against an apology...that costs you nothing and could have profound positive effect on the world that you live in.....
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk.......
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> . . . but, in this case, it is an irrelevant discussion.  The U.S. has already made a formal apology, and I don't think anyone cares.
> 
> Five Times the United States Officially Apologized      |     Smart News     | Smithsonian
> 
> *"An Apology for Slavery and the Jim Crow laws*
> 
> 
> Few things compromised the core values of the U.S. Constitution and left as lasting a mark on American society as 246 years of institutionalized slavery and the subsequent discrimination of the Jim Crow laws that marked African-Americans as second-class citizens. As such, few people were more deserving of a formal apology than the millions of black Americans whose ancestors were forcibly brought to this country and had their freedoms stolen from them.
> 
> 
> The formal apology for slavery and Jim Crow issued by the U.S. House of Representatives in 2008 was unprecedented, even after decades of lawmakers trying to push the government to finally apologize, NPR reported at the time. In introducing the resolution, Representative Steve Cohen (D-Tenn), noted that despite the government issuing an apology for interning Japanese citizens and later pressuring Japan to apologize for forcing Chinese women to work as sex slaves during World War II, the American government had never formally recognized and apologized for slavery. While the apology was primarily symbolic, by officially recognizing its role in perpetuating the horrors of slavery and Jim Crow, the American government took a step forward in addressing and atoning for one of its greatest wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"...and no one really cares."
> _
> EXACTLY! Its meaningless nonsense_._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was unaware, but now that i know..I care---sad that is was not publicized more. Or sad that it meant little. Maybe just sad..because words can be empty with out-action..but I'm glad that we did it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.
> 
> The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, and most whites didn’t own slaves. They worked hard on their own to raise their families.
Click to expand...

They also worked hard to practice racism, lynch Blacks, and rape Black women and girls.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another butthurt racist crying because his racist argument was rendered to ashes. So he calls me a racist as if it's actually so because he makes a claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are fantasy,  dude.  In other words they don't matter.
> 
> You guys remind of these religious nutjobs trying to control snakes.
Click to expand...

Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> You are a racist.


----------



## MizMolly

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
Click to expand...

Paul Essen admitted that he is racist.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Essen admitted that he is racist.
Click to expand...

I think he meant...like me..he didnt care if someone called him a racist.  From what I recall he doesnt believe its possible for a Black person to be racist in a society dominated by whites.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just any excuse. No matter how stupid it sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES!  NOW YOU ARE STARTING TO GET WHAT YOU SOUND LIKE TO THE FORUM!*
> 
> 
> Listen, to most Americans, there is nothing more patriotic and proud than the Black American Population.  Most black people have ancestors that have been here longer than a majority of white people.
> 
> They have fought in more wars, and been a part of more history than a majority of white, Asian, Hispanic and every other ethnic group except those who enslaved them, the English, Welsh, and the Jews.
> 
> When the Black Community tear this nation apart, rather than lead as role models?  IT IS HEART BREAKING to the rest of our families and ethnic groups which have not been here as long.  It causes animosity, hatred, resentment, balkanization, and discord.  It is doing exactly the opposite of what I think you want, maybe I am wrong.  From what I know of Obama's history as a CIA asset, I KNOW he wanted to do all these things.
> 
> Has the Black American population had more than it's fair share of injustice?  Why yes, certainly it has.  But have we had an Italian President?  Or how about a Jewish One?  A French One or an Italian One?  Nope.  Except for Trump and JFK, they have all been ENGLISH, Anglo Saxon WASPS.
> 
> Oh yeah, AND OBAMA.
> 
> Have we had a Chinese President?  Or how about an Eastern European one?
> 
> America is a melting pot, we have had crimes against many families and many ethnic groups.  It is time to put them in the past and seek justice for all.
> 
> The victimization and grievance mongering will not bind the nation together or heal any wounds of the past.  As long as you keep this up, you WILL NOT be a leader, nor will you have your ethnic group stand out as a role model for future generations.  You will NOT have economic or social justice, I thought that was your goal.
> 
> Nor will you convince others that the programs you so desire would benefit THE NATION AS A WHOLE.
> 
> Are you seeking this for you and your own community, or for the good of the nation?
> 
> If it is the former, you are charging at windmills with your approach friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the same way that the GOP screws over the non rich and the poor, the blacks do even worse with the discrimination. We cannot have a healthy economy with such inequality thanks to the give away to the rich screw everyone else Reagan GOP and its silly dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dems have screwed over the middle class worse than gopers have.
> 
> Explain that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure garbage propaganda like everything you know. The GOP has been in control of tax rates last 30 years and it is a huge giveaway to the rich. Now Newark needs pipes. We haven't spent enough on infrastructure for 30 years either. Or on colleges and education or anything else. We have a flat tax system if you count all taxes and that it's ruining the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Poor,  poor child.  My dad was a member of the American Communist Party, I have newspapers from 1932 where they go into great detail about how 2% of the population controls 76% of the nation's wealth.
> 
> Democrats then took over both Houses of Congress,  and held the presidency for 40 CONTINUOUS years.
> 
> After all that Democrat rule the result was 1% controlled 90%.
> 
> So who were the Dems working for?
Click to expand...

What about Eisenhower -and Nixon was after 30 some years....I also don't like the GOP that has a corrupt bubble and bust every time they get eight years in the White House and to corrupt World depressions. Not to mention the stupidest Wars ever allowing 911 through sheer incompetence oh, and the worst inequality and upward Mobility ever anywhere by far now.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> 
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Essen admitted that he is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he meant...like me..he didnt care if someone called him a racist.  From what I recall he doesnt believe its possible for a Black person to be racist in a society dominated by whites.
Click to expand...

No, he actually said he is racist.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.


----------



## francoHFW

MizMolly said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have noticed, IM2 calls virtually all white posters racists for disagreeing with him.
Click to expand...

Just very polite Republican ones LOL. And the rude ones. He showed them all kinds of good information about civilization in Africa before the whites screwed it all up. And these guys still go on about how they come from no culture. Wrong wrong wrong


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> . . . but, in this case, it is an irrelevant discussion.  The U.S. has already made a formal apology, and I don't think anyone cares.
> 
> Five Times the United States Officially Apologized      |     Smart News     | Smithsonian
> 
> *"An Apology for Slavery and the Jim Crow laws*
> 
> 
> Few things compromised the core values of the U.S. Constitution and left as lasting a mark on American society as 246 years of institutionalized slavery and the subsequent discrimination of the Jim Crow laws that marked African-Americans as second-class citizens. As such, few people were more deserving of a formal apology than the millions of black Americans whose ancestors were forcibly brought to this country and had their freedoms stolen from them.
> 
> 
> The formal apology for slavery and Jim Crow issued by the U.S. House of Representatives in 2008 was unprecedented, even after decades of lawmakers trying to push the government to finally apologize, NPR reported at the time. In introducing the resolution, Representative Steve Cohen (D-Tenn), noted that despite the government issuing an apology for interning Japanese citizens and later pressuring Japan to apologize for forcing Chinese women to work as sex slaves during World War II, the American government had never formally recognized and apologized for slavery. While the apology was primarily symbolic, by officially recognizing its role in perpetuating the horrors of slavery and Jim Crow, the American government took a step forward in addressing and atoning for one of its greatest wrongs.
> 
> 
> 
> _"...and no one really cares."
> _
> EXACTLY! Its meaningless nonsense_._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was unaware, but now that i know..I care---sad that is was not publicized more. Or sad that it meant little. Maybe just sad..because words can be empty with out-action..but I'm glad that we did it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.
> 
> The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, and most whites didn’t own slaves. They worked hard on their own to raise their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also worked hard to practice racism, lynch Blacks, and rape Black women and girls.
Click to expand...

If all whites did this blacks would not have been freed. You apparently don’t believe white people can be good, hard working and not racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
Click to expand...

More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?


----------



## IM2

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who never got an apology?
> 
> All those women we burned.  If Americans really believed in freedom of religion, shouldn't they have been free to be witches if they wanted to be?
> 
> 
> Seems I would have rather have been a slave than burned at the stake.
> 
> At least IM2's ancestors had the chance to have children. . . .
> Now we get to hear all this divide and conquer grievance for an unnamed amount of free crash handouts. . .
> 
> 
> All of these Wicca and Pagan practitioners need reparations. . . .  And free prenatal care to insure they can breed a new generations of witches. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just any excuse. No matter how stupid it sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *YES!  NOW YOU ARE STARTING TO GET WHAT YOU SOUND LIKE TO THE FORUM!*
> 
> 
> Listen, to most Americans, there is nothing more patriotic and proud than the Black American Population.  Most black people have ancestors that have been here longer than a majority of white people.
> 
> They have fought in more wars, and been a part of more history than a majority of white, Asian, Hispanic and every other ethnic group except those who enslaved them, the English, Welsh, and the Jews.
> 
> When the Black Community tear this nation apart, rather than lead as role models?  IT IS HEART BREAKING to the rest of our families and ethnic groups which have not been here as long.  It causes animosity, hatred, resentment, balkanization, and discord.  It is doing exactly the opposite of what I think you want, maybe I am wrong.  From what I know of Obama's history as a CIA asset, I KNOW he wanted to do all these things.
> 
> Has the Black American population had more than it's fair share of injustice?  Why yes, certainly it has.  But have we had an Italian President?  Or how about a Jewish One?  A French One or an Italian One?  Nope.  Except for Trump and JFK, they have all been ENGLISH, Anglo Saxon WASPS.
> 
> Oh yeah, AND OBAMA.
> 
> Have we had a Chinese President?  Or how about an Eastern European one?
> 
> America is a melting pot, we have had crimes against many families and many ethnic groups.  It is time to put them in the past and seek justice for all.
> 
> The victimization and grievance mongering will not bind the nation together or heal any wounds of the past.  As long as you keep this up, you WILL NOT be a leader, nor will you have your ethnic group stand out as a role model for future generations.  You will NOT have economic or social justice, I thought that was your goal.
> 
> Nor will you convince others that the programs you so desire would benefit THE NATION AS A WHOLE.
> 
> Are you seeking this for you and your own community, or for the good of the nation?
> 
> If it is the former, you are charging at windmills with your approach friend.
Click to expand...


No, I don't sound like you. As I said, whites like you don't set the standard. You psychosis riddle rants are a joke. No race has endured what blacks have here beside the native American. The black president we had was rendered almost powerless for 8 years by a racist republican controlled congress who made certain to let everybody know they were a co equal branch with the president. Now those same republicans suddenly are unable to apply the same standard to the chief saltine.

So fuck your excuses. Whites like you have kept this nation divided.


----------



## MizMolly

francoHFW said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have noticed, IM2 calls virtually all white posters racists for disagreeing with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just very polite Republican ones LOL. And the rude ones. He showed them all kinds of good information about civilization in Africa before the whites screwed it all up. And these guys still go on about how they come from no culture. Wrong wrong wrong
Click to expand...

I have never been racist. I have never said anything racist. IM2 has called me racist several times.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have noticed, IM2 calls virtually all white posters racists for disagreeing with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just very polite Republican ones LOL. And the rude ones. He showed them all kinds of good information about civilization in Africa before the whites screwed it all up. And these guys still go on about how they come from no culture. Wrong wrong wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been racist. I have never said anything racist. IM2 has called me racist several times.
Click to expand...

I have observed that you support racists and their ideologies on more than a few occasions.  What would you call someone that supports racists and racism?


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> 
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have noticed, IM2 calls virtually all white posters racists for disagreeing with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just very polite Republican ones LOL. And the rude ones. He showed them all kinds of good information about civilization in Africa before the whites screwed it all up. And these guys still go on about how they come from no culture. Wrong wrong wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been racist. I have never said anything racist. IM2 has called me racist several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have observed that you support racists and their ideologies on more than a few occasions.  What would you call someone that supports racists and racism?
Click to expand...

Where have I supported racists or racism? Total bullshit.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Atlantic Slave Trade: Fallacy of Blacks selling Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is any of this relevant today?  Other than as excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the title of this thread dumbass? And don't say shit about excuses. Because you racists come with ready made excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
Click to expand...

Liar.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"...and no one really cares."
> _
> EXACTLY! Its meaningless nonsense_._
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware, but now that i know..I care---sad that is was not publicized more. Or sad that it meant little. Maybe just sad..because words can be empty with out-action..but I'm glad that we did it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.
> 
> The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, and most whites didn’t own slaves. They worked hard on their own to raise their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also worked hard to practice racism, lynch Blacks, and rape Black women and girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all whites did this blacks would not have been freed. You apparently don’t believe white people can be good, hard working and not racist.
Click to expand...

Of course all whites havent done this. Hell one of my heroes is John Brown. He is a white guy that gave his life to free Blacks.  I have whites in my family so I am very aware that not all whites are racists. However, that doesnt mean that most whites are not racists. Look at the support this latest clown has thats in office from racists.  I even predicted this.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> 
> 
> If you have noticed, IM2 calls virtually all white posters racists for disagreeing with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just very polite Republican ones LOL. And the rude ones. He showed them all kinds of good information about civilization in Africa before the whites screwed it all up. And these guys still go on about how they come from no culture. Wrong wrong wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been racist. I have never said anything racist. IM2 has called me racist several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have observed that you support racists and their ideologies on more than a few occasions.  What would you call someone that supports racists and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I supported racists or racism? Total bullshit.
Click to expand...

I'd have to go back and look.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a racist.
Click to expand...

Spare me son. You've done nothing but play the race card.


----------



## francoHFW

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"...and no one really cares."
> _
> EXACTLY! Its meaningless nonsense_._
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware, but now that i know..I care---sad that is was not publicized more. Or sad that it meant little. Maybe just sad..because words can be empty with out-action..but I'm glad that we did it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.
> 
> The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, and most whites didn’t own slaves. They worked hard on their own to raise their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also worked hard to practice racism, lynch Blacks, and rape Black women and girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all whites did this blacks would not have been freed. You apparently don’t believe white people can be good, hard working and not racist.
Click to expand...

If they aren't Republicans.... LOL


----------



## Asclepias

*


"By the almost unanimous testimony of ancient historians, they [the Egyptians] belong to an African race which first settled in Ethiopia on the Middle Nile: following the course of the river they gradually reached the sea."
*
-Gaston Maspero The Dawn of Civilization (1894)


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware, but now that i know..I care---sad that is was not publicized more. Or sad that it meant little. Maybe just sad..because words can be empty with out-action..but I'm glad that we did it.....
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.
> 
> The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, and most whites didn’t own slaves. They worked hard on their own to raise their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also worked hard to practice racism, lynch Blacks, and rape Black women and girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all whites did this blacks would not have been freed. You apparently don’t believe white people can be good, hard working and not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course all whites havent done this. Hell one of my heroes is John Brown. He is a white guy that gave his life to free Blacks.  I have whites in my family so I am very aware that not all whites are racists. However, that doesnt mean that most whites are not racists. Look at the support this latest clown has thats in office from racists.  I even predicted this.
Click to expand...

I dont believe most whites are racist. I dislike a Trump. Your comment about what whites worked hard at was uncalled for. There is bad and good in every race. Yes, there are black racists.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have noticed, IM2 calls virtually all white posters racists for disagreeing with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Just very polite Republican ones LOL. And the rude ones. He showed them all kinds of good information about civilization in Africa before the whites screwed it all up. And these guys still go on about how they come from no culture. Wrong wrong wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been racist. I have never said anything racist. IM2 has called me racist several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have observed that you support racists and their ideologies on more than a few occasions.  What would you call someone that supports racists and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I supported racists or racism? Total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go back and look.
Click to expand...

You won’t find where I sided or agreed with anything a racists posted.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.
> 
> The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> True, and most whites didn’t own slaves. They worked hard on their own to raise their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also worked hard to practice racism, lynch Blacks, and rape Black women and girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all whites did this blacks would not have been freed. You apparently don’t believe white people can be good, hard working and not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course all whites havent done this. Hell one of my heroes is John Brown. He is a white guy that gave his life to free Blacks.  I have whites in my family so I am very aware that not all whites are racists. However, that doesnt mean that most whites are not racists. Look at the support this latest clown has thats in office from racists.  I even predicted this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe most whites are racist. I dislike a Trump. Your comment about what whites worked hard at was uncalled for. There is bad and good in every race. Yes, there are black racists.
Click to expand...

You dont have run around in a KKK clown suit to be a racist. There are white people that havent even realized they are racist yet.


----------



## MizMolly

francoHFW said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was unaware, but now that i know..I care---sad that is was not publicized more. Or sad that it meant little. Maybe just sad..because words can be empty with out-action..but I'm glad that we did it.....
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.
> 
> The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, and most whites didn’t own slaves. They worked hard on their own to raise their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also worked hard to practice racism, lynch Blacks, and rape Black women and girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all whites did this blacks would not have been freed. You apparently don’t believe white people can be good, hard working and not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't Republicans.... LOL
Click to expand...

I hate politics and politicians


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just very polite Republican ones LOL. And the rude ones. He showed them all kinds of good information about civilization in Africa before the whites screwed it all up. And these guys still go on about how they come from no culture. Wrong wrong wrong
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been racist. I have never said anything racist. IM2 has called me racist several times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have observed that you support racists and their ideologies on more than a few occasions.  What would you call someone that supports racists and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I supported racists or racism? Total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go back and look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t find where I sided or agreed with anything a racists posted.
Click to expand...

I dont feel like going back but I will definitely point it out to you when I see it again.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, and most whites didn’t own slaves. They worked hard on their own to raise their families.
> 
> 
> 
> They also worked hard to practice racism, lynch Blacks, and rape Black women and girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all whites did this blacks would not have been freed. You apparently don’t believe white people can be good, hard working and not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course all whites havent done this. Hell one of my heroes is John Brown. He is a white guy that gave his life to free Blacks.  I have whites in my family so I am very aware that not all whites are racists. However, that doesnt mean that most whites are not racists. Look at the support this latest clown has thats in office from racists.  I even predicted this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe most whites are racist. I dislike a Trump. Your comment about what whites worked hard at was uncalled for. There is bad and good in every race. Yes, there are black racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have run around in a KKK clown suit to be a racist. There are white people that havent even realized they are racist yet.
Click to expand...

Lol. Just how do you define it?


----------



## Asclepias

*"When I looked at the statue of Amenhotep III, I agreed with two officers of 
the establishment, both competent judges, that he had a strongly marked Negro type of 
features."*
-Charles Darwin


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been racist. I have never said anything racist. IM2 has called me racist several times.
> 
> 
> 
> I have observed that you support racists and their ideologies on more than a few occasions.  What would you call someone that supports racists and racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where have I supported racists or racism? Total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have to go back and look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won’t find where I sided or agreed with anything a racists posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont feel like going back but I will definitely point it out to you when I see it again.
Click to expand...

If you do, then you need your eyes checked or you will be making up a new definition of the word.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also worked hard to practice racism, lynch Blacks, and rape Black women and girls.
> 
> 
> 
> If all whites did this blacks would not have been freed. You apparently don’t believe white people can be good, hard working and not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course all whites havent done this. Hell one of my heroes is John Brown. He is a white guy that gave his life to free Blacks.  I have whites in my family so I am very aware that not all whites are racists. However, that doesnt mean that most whites are not racists. Look at the support this latest clown has thats in office from racists.  I even predicted this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe most whites are racist. I dislike a Trump. Your comment about what whites worked hard at was uncalled for. There is bad and good in every race. Yes, there are black racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have run around in a KKK clown suit to be a racist. There are white people that havent even realized they are racist yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Just how do you define it?
Click to expand...

I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If all whites did this blacks would not have been freed. You apparently don’t believe white people can be good, hard working and not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course all whites havent done this. Hell one of my heroes is John Brown. He is a white guy that gave his life to free Blacks.  I have whites in my family so I am very aware that not all whites are racists. However, that doesnt mean that most whites are not racists. Look at the support this latest clown has thats in office from racists.  I even predicted this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont believe most whites are racist. I dislike a Trump. Your comment about what whites worked hard at was uncalled for. There is bad and good in every race. Yes, there are black racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have run around in a KKK clown suit to be a racist. There are white people that havent even realized they are racist yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Just how do you define it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
Click to expand...

I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.


----------



## IM2

So the same idiot that tried the old worn out Anthony Johnson hoax brings us this one:






​*5 Myths About Slavery*
Find out the truth behind five common myths or misunderstandings about slavery in the United States.
Author: Sarah Pruitt
*1. Myth #1: There were Irish slaves in the American colonies.*
As historian and public librarian Liam Hogan has written: “There is unanimous agreement, based on overwhelming evidence, that the Irish were never subjected to perpetual, hereditary slavery in the colonies, based on notions of ‘race’.” The enduring myth of Irish slavery, which most often surfaces today in service of Irish nationalist and white supremacist causes, has roots in the 17th and 18th centuries, when Irish laborers were derogatorily called “white slaves.” The phrase would later be employed as propaganda by the slave-owning South about the industrialized North, along with (false) claims that life was far harder for immigrant factory workers than for slaves.

What’s the truth? Large numbers of indentured servants did indeed emigrate from Ireland to the British colonies of North America, where they provided a cheap labor force for planters and merchants eager to exploit it. Though most crossed the Atlantic willingly, some Irish men and women—including criminals as well as simply the poor and vulnerable—were sentenced to indentured servitude in Ireland, and forcibly shipped to the colonies to carry out their sentences. But indentured servitude, by definition, came nowhere close to chattel slavery. For one thing, it was temporary; all but the most serious felons were freed at the end of their contracts. The colonial system also offered more lenient punishment for disobedient servants than slaves, and allowed servants to petition for early release if their masters mistreated them. Most importantly, servitude wasn’t hereditary. Children of indentured servants were born free; slaves’ children were the property of their owners.

*2. Myth #2: The South seceded from the Union over the issue of states’ rights, not slavery.*
This myth, that the Civil War wasn’t fundamentally a conflict over slavery, would have been a surprise to the original founders of the Confederacy. In the official declaration of the causes of their secession in December 1860, South Carolina’s delegates cited “an increasing hostility on the part of the non-slaveholding States to the institution of slavery.” According to them, the Northern interference with the return of fugitive slaves was violating their constitutional obligations; they also complained that some states in New England tolerated abolitionist societies and allowed black men to vote. 

As James W. Loewen, author of “Lies My Teacher Told Me” and “The Confederate and Neo-Confederate Reader,” wrote in the Washington Post: “In fact, Confederates opposed states’ rights—that is, the right of Northern states not to support slavery.” The idea that the war was somehow not about slavery but about the issue of states’ rights was perpetuated by later generations anxious to redefine their ancestors’ sacrifices as a noble protection of the Southern way of life. At the time, however, Southerners had no problem claiming the protection of slavery as the cause of their break with the Union.

*3. Myth #3: Only a small percentage of Southerners owned slaves.*
Closely related to Myth #2, the idea that the vast majority of Confederate soldiers were men of modest means rather than large plantation owners is usually used to reinforce the contention that the South wouldn’t have gone to war to protect slavery. The 1860 census shows that in the states that would soon secede from the Union, an average of more than 32 percent of white families owned slaves. Some states had far more slave owners (46 percent in South Carolina, 49 percent in Mississippi) while some had far less (20 percent in Arkansas).

out in Slate, the percentages don’t fully express the extent to which the antebellum South was a slave society, built on a foundation of slavery. Many of those white families who couldn’t afford slaves aspired to, as a symbol of wealth and prosperity. In addition, the essential ideology of white supremacy that served as a rationale for slavery, made it extremely difficult—and terrifying—for white Southerners to imagine life alongside a black majority population that was not in bondage. In this way, many non-slave-owning Confederates went to war to protect not only slavery, but to preserve the foundation of the only way of life they knew.

*4. Myth #4: The Union went to war to end slavery.*
On the Northern side, the rose-colored myth of the Civil War is that the blue-clad Union soldiers and their brave, doomed leader, Abraham Lincoln, were fighting to free the slaves. They weren’t, at least not initially; they were fighting to hold the nation together. Lincoln was known to personally oppose slavery (which is why the South seceded after his election in 1860), but his chief goal was preserving the Union. In August 1862, he famously wrote to the New York Tribune: “If I could save the Union without freeing any slave, I would do it; and if I could save it by freeing all the slaves, I would do it; and if I could save it by freeing some and leaving others alone, I would also do that.”

The slaves themselves helped make the case for emancipation as a military aim, fleeing in droves beyond the lines of approaching Union armies. Early in the conflict, some of Lincoln’s generals helped the president understand that sending these men and women back to bondage could only help the Confederate cause. By the fall of 1862, Lincoln had become convinced that acting to end slavery was a necessary step. A month after his letter to Greeley, Lincoln announced the Emancipation Proclamation, which would take effect in January 1863. More a practical wartime measure than a true liberation, it proclaimed free all slaves in the rebel states, but not those in the border slavery states, which Lincoln needed to remain loyal to the Union.

*5. Myth #5: Black soldiers—slave and free—fought for the Confederacy.*
This argument, a staple among those seeking to redefine the conflict as an abstract battle over states’ rights rather than a fight to preserve slavery, does not hold up. White officers in the Confederacy did indeed bring slaves to the front during the Civil War, where they cooked, cleaned and performed other labors for the officers and their regiments. But there’s no evidence to suggest that significant numbers of black soldiers fought under the Confederate banner against Union soldiers.

In fact, until March 1865, Confederate Army policy specifically prohibited blacks from serving as soldiers. Some Confederate officers wanted to enlist slaves earlier: Gen. Patrick Cleburne proposed enlisting African-American soldiers early in 1864, but Jefferson Davis rejected the suggestion and ordered it never to be discussed again. Finally, in the last weeks of the conflict, the Confederate government gave in to Gen. Robert E. Lee’s desperate plea for more men, allowing slaves to enlist in exchange for some kind of post-war freedom. A small number signed up for training, but there’s no evidence they saw action before the war’s end.

https://www.history.com/news/5-myths-about-slavery










​


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course all whites havent done this. Hell one of my heroes is John Brown. He is a white guy that gave his life to free Blacks.  I have whites in my family so I am very aware that not all whites are racists. However, that doesnt mean that most whites are not racists. Look at the support this latest clown has thats in office from racists.  I even predicted this.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe most whites are racist. I dislike a Trump. Your comment about what whites worked hard at was uncalled for. There is bad and good in every race. Yes, there are black racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have run around in a KKK clown suit to be a racist. There are white people that havent even realized they are racist yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Just how do you define it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
Click to expand...

I think you do.  Refresh my memory. Are you for reparations for Blacks that are descended from enslaved Africans?  If youre not then you are supporting the racist reasons that are keeping the financial benefits earned by our ancestors from being put to good use in our communities.. In any other situation whites would support monetary damages being awarded to people and their descendants harmed (financially, physically, and emotionally). Most whites dont support it for Blacks and give all types of irrational reasons for it.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe most whites are racist. I dislike a Trump. Your comment about what whites worked hard at was uncalled for. There is bad and good in every race. Yes, there are black racists.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have run around in a KKK clown suit to be a racist. There are white people that havent even realized they are racist yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Just how do you define it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you do.  Refresh my memory. Are you for reparations for Blacks that are descended from enslaved Africans?  If youre not then you are supporting the racist reasons that are keeping the financial benefits earned by our ancestors from being put to good use in our communities.. In any other situation whites would support monetary damages being awarded to people and their descendants harmed (financially, physically, and emotionally). Most whites dont support it and give all types of irrational reasons for it.
Click to expand...

You think by disagreeing on reparations that I am racist? Lol. There are black people who don’t agree with reparations. There are many reasons why I don’t agree with the concept. My reasons aren’t irrational. Not all blacks had slave ancestors. Very few whites had slave owning ancestors. It would probably be next to impossible to even decide who gets reparations, how much, etc. where would this money come from?


----------



## francoHFW

MizMolly said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.
> 
> The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> True, and most whites didn’t own slaves. They worked hard on their own to raise their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also worked hard to practice racism, lynch Blacks, and rape Black women and girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all whites did this blacks would not have been freed. You apparently don’t believe white people can be good, hard working and not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't Republicans.... LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate politics and politicians
Click to expand...

And yet believe the GOP is the answer right? Ignorance is their biggest Ally


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have run around in a KKK clown suit to be a racist. There are white people that havent even realized they are racist yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Just how do you define it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you do.  Refresh my memory. Are you for reparations for Blacks that are descended from enslaved Africans?  If youre not then you are supporting the racist reasons that are keeping the financial benefits earned by our ancestors from being put to good use in our communities.. In any other situation whites would support monetary damages being awarded to people and their descendants harmed (financially, physically, and emotionally). Most whites dont support it and give all types of irrational reasons for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think by disagreeing on reparations that I am racist? Lol. There are black people who don’t agree with reparations. There are many reasons why I don’t agree with the concept. My reasons aren’t irrational. Not all blacks had slave ancestors. Very few whites had slave owning ancestors. It would probably be next to impossible to even decide who gets reparations, how much, etc. where would this money come from?
Click to expand...

Yes I do think that makes you a racist. I dont think youre out running KKK rallies but a racist nonetheless.  Blacks that disagree with reparations fall into two categories. Either they are trying to appease whites or they simply want nothing to do with whites and their money. The latter I think are selfish because like I said that money can be used to better our communities.  Either you misread what I said or you are indeed being irrational. I didnt say all Blacks had ancestors that were enslaved.  I specifically said "descended from enslaved Africans".  You dont have worry about how hard it is and thats not even a rational excuse. Thats merely another irrational reason. The money would come for the same place reparations for the Japanese came from.


----------



## Slyhunter

My ancestors were part Indian, pay me reparations even though I look as white as Pocahontas does.


----------



## francoHFW

MizMolly said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you glad? Why did you want it so much? It obviously meant nothing.
> 
> The reason it meant nothing, in case you were wondering, is because WE DIDNT ENSLAVE ANYONE! How can I apologize for shit some other dude did 150 years ago? It's dumb, and quite frankly shitty for people to put that on anyone alive today, yet we see it thrown in peoples faces constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> True, and most whites didn’t own slaves. They worked hard on their own to raise their families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also worked hard to practice racism, lynch Blacks, and rape Black women and girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If all whites did this blacks would not have been freed. You apparently don’t believe white people can be good, hard working and not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they aren't Republicans.... LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate politics and politicians
Click to expand...

You might be in the wrong place LOL


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Just how do you define it?
> 
> 
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you do.  Refresh my memory. Are you for reparations for Blacks that are descended from enslaved Africans?  If youre not then you are supporting the racist reasons that are keeping the financial benefits earned by our ancestors from being put to good use in our communities.. In any other situation whites would support monetary damages being awarded to people and their descendants harmed (financially, physically, and emotionally). Most whites dont support it and give all types of irrational reasons for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think by disagreeing on reparations that I am racist? Lol. There are black people who don’t agree with reparations. There are many reasons why I don’t agree with the concept. My reasons aren’t irrational. Not all blacks had slave ancestors. Very few whites had slave owning ancestors. It would probably be next to impossible to even decide who gets reparations, how much, etc. where would this money come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do think that makes you a racist. I dont think youre out running KKK rallies but a racist nonetheless.  Blacks that disagree with reparations fall into two categories. Either they are trying to appease whites or they simply want nothing to do with whites and their money. The latter I think are selfish because like I said that money can be used to better our communities.  Either you misread what I said or you are indeed being irrational. I didnt say all Blacks had ancestors that were enslaved.  I specifically said "descended from enslaved Africans".  You dont have worry about how hard it is and thats not an excuse. Thats merely another irrational reason.
Click to expand...

Blacks call whites racist without merit. And yet they don’t consider it racist when they despise and hate whites just for being white. You are entitled to your own opinion of people you ASSume are racist. I know I am not. We agree to disagree.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> First of all thats not Anthony Johnson dumbass. Youve been Drumpfed by a meme.



WOW, not his picture.  WHO KNEW?  Are the FACTS true or false?

*Anthony Johnson* (b. c. 1600 – d. 1670) was a black Angolan known for achieving freedom and wealth in the early 17th-century Colony of Virginia. He was one of the first African American property owners and had his right to legally own a slave recognized by the Virginia courts.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you do.  Refresh my memory. Are you for reparations for Blacks that are descended from enslaved Africans?  If youre not then you are supporting the racist reasons that are keeping the financial benefits earned by our ancestors from being put to good use in our communities.. In any other situation whites would support monetary damages being awarded to people and their descendants harmed (financially, physically, and emotionally). Most whites dont support it and give all types of irrational reasons for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think by disagreeing on reparations that I am racist? Lol. There are black people who don’t agree with reparations. There are many reasons why I don’t agree with the concept. My reasons aren’t irrational. Not all blacks had slave ancestors. Very few whites had slave owning ancestors. It would probably be next to impossible to even decide who gets reparations, how much, etc. where would this money come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do think that makes you a racist. I dont think youre out running KKK rallies but a racist nonetheless.  Blacks that disagree with reparations fall into two categories. Either they are trying to appease whites or they simply want nothing to do with whites and their money. The latter I think are selfish because like I said that money can be used to better our communities.  Either you misread what I said or you are indeed being irrational. I didnt say all Blacks had ancestors that were enslaved.  I specifically said "descended from enslaved Africans".  You dont have worry about how hard it is and thats not an excuse. Thats merely another irrational reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks call whites racist without merit. And yet they don’t consider it racist when the despise and hate whites just for being white. You are entitled to your own opinion of people you ASSume are racist. I know I am not. We agree to disagree.
Click to expand...

"Merit" is subjective and as I said before a Black person cannot be a racist in a society dominated by the race imposing the racist system.  I read something today that has convinced me that communication is too difficult a barrier to overcome when people are speaking different languages. The emotional and literal meanings have to be agreed upon or at least understood by both sides in order to have a conversation that becomes productive.


----------



## francoHFW

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course all whites havent done this. Hell one of my heroes is John Brown. He is a white guy that gave his life to free Blacks.  I have whites in my family so I am very aware that not all whites are racists. However, that doesnt mean that most whites are not racists. Look at the support this latest clown has thats in office from racists.  I even predicted this.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe most whites are racist. I dislike a Trump. Your comment about what whites worked hard at was uncalled for. There is bad and good in every race. Yes, there are black racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont have run around in a KKK clown suit to be a racist. There are white people that havent even realized they are racist yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Just how do you define it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
Click to expand...

I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all thats not Anthony Johnson dumbass. Youve been Drumpfed by a meme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, not his picture.  WHO KNEW?  Are the FACTS true or false?
> 
> *Anthony Johnson* (b. c. 1600 – d. 1670) was a black Angolan known for achieving freedom and wealth in the early 17th-century Colony of Virginia. He was one of the first African American property owners and had his right to legally own a slave recognized by the Virginia courts.
Click to expand...

No the facts are not true. He wasnt the first slave owner in the americas or whatever bullshit claim your meme made.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you do.  Refresh my memory. Are you for reparations for Blacks that are descended from enslaved Africans?  If youre not then you are supporting the racist reasons that are keeping the financial benefits earned by our ancestors from being put to good use in our communities.. In any other situation whites would support monetary damages being awarded to people and their descendants harmed (financially, physically, and emotionally). Most whites dont support it and give all types of irrational reasons for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think by disagreeing on reparations that I am racist? Lol. There are black people who don’t agree with reparations. There are many reasons why I don’t agree with the concept. My reasons aren’t irrational. Not all blacks had slave ancestors. Very few whites had slave owning ancestors. It would probably be next to impossible to even decide who gets reparations, how much, etc. where would this money come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do think that makes you a racist. I dont think youre out running KKK rallies but a racist nonetheless.  Blacks that disagree with reparations fall into two categories. Either they are trying to appease whites or they simply want nothing to do with whites and their money. The latter I think are selfish because like I said that money can be used to better our communities.  Either you misread what I said or you are indeed being irrational. I didnt say all Blacks had ancestors that were enslaved.  I specifically said "descended from enslaved Africans".  You dont have worry about how hard it is and thats not an excuse. Thats merely another irrational reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks call whites racist without merit. And yet they don’t consider it racist when the despise and hate whites just for being white. You are entitled to your own opinion of people you ASSume are racist. I know I am not. We agree to disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Merit" is subjective and as I said before a Black person cannot be a racist in a society dominated by the race imposing the racist system.  I read something today that has convinced me that communication is too difficult a barrier to overcome when people are speaking different languages. The emotional and literal meanings have to be agreed upon or at least understood by both sides in order to have a conversation that becomes productive.
Click to expand...

Excuses that fail. Blacks can be and are racist. A system does not define who is racist.  I wield no power or authority to dominate anybody, I do not belong to a system. Which specific racist system are you referring to? Racists are individuals, not systems.


----------



## MizMolly

francoHFW said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe most whites are racist. I dislike a Trump. Your comment about what whites worked hard at was uncalled for. There is bad and good in every race. Yes, there are black racists.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have run around in a KKK clown suit to be a racist. There are white people that havent even realized they are racist yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Just how do you define it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
Click to expand...

You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you do.  Refresh my memory. Are you for reparations for Blacks that are descended from enslaved Africans?  If youre not then you are supporting the racist reasons that are keeping the financial benefits earned by our ancestors from being put to good use in our communities.. In any other situation whites would support monetary damages being awarded to people and their descendants harmed (financially, physically, and emotionally). Most whites dont support it and give all types of irrational reasons for it.
> 
> 
> 
> You think by disagreeing on reparations that I am racist? Lol. There are black people who don’t agree with reparations. There are many reasons why I don’t agree with the concept. My reasons aren’t irrational. Not all blacks had slave ancestors. Very few whites had slave owning ancestors. It would probably be next to impossible to even decide who gets reparations, how much, etc. where would this money come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do think that makes you a racist. I dont think youre out running KKK rallies but a racist nonetheless.  Blacks that disagree with reparations fall into two categories. Either they are trying to appease whites or they simply want nothing to do with whites and their money. The latter I think are selfish because like I said that money can be used to better our communities.  Either you misread what I said or you are indeed being irrational. I didnt say all Blacks had ancestors that were enslaved.  I specifically said "descended from enslaved Africans".  You dont have worry about how hard it is and thats not an excuse. Thats merely another irrational reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks call whites racist without merit. And yet they don’t consider it racist when the despise and hate whites just for being white. You are entitled to your own opinion of people you ASSume are racist. I know I am not. We agree to disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Merit" is subjective and as I said before a Black person cannot be a racist in a society dominated by the race imposing the racist system.  I read something today that has convinced me that communication is too difficult a barrier to overcome when people are speaking different languages. The emotional and literal meanings have to be agreed upon or at least understood by both sides in order to have a conversation that becomes productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses that fail. Blacks can be and are racist. A system does not define who is racist.  I wield no power or authority to dominate anybody, I do not belong to a system. Which specific racist system are you referring to? Racists are individuals, not systems.
Click to expand...

Correct Racists are individuals. Put those racist individuals together and they create racist systems.  Without power this is impossible. A Black person can be prejudiced but not racist.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have run around in a KKK clown suit to be a racist. There are white people that havent even realized they are racist yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Just how do you define it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.
Click to expand...

What do you think of Wests inability to admit the Egyptians were Black even when described as Black on multiple occasions by the Greeks?


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Just how do you define it?
> 
> 
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Wests inability to admit the Egyptians were Black even when described as Black on multiple occasions by the Greeks?
Click to expand...

I believe Egyptians were black.


----------



## francoHFW

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all thats not Anthony Johnson dumbass. Youve been Drumpfed by a meme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, not his picture.  WHO KNEW?  Are the FACTS true or false?
> 
> *Anthony Johnson* (b. c. 1600 – d. 1670) was a black Angolan known for achieving freedom and wealth in the early 17th-century Colony of Virginia. He was one of the first African American property owners and had his right to legally own a slave recognized by the Virginia courts.
Click to expand...

But he was not the first slave holder slavery is celebrating its 400th anniversary here.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Wests inability to admit the Egyptians were Black even when described as Black on multiple occasions by the Greeks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Egyptians were black.
Click to expand...

But what do you make of Wests reaction of sticking his head in the sand?


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.
> 
> So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do you determine credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.



You're lying.  Your mother's mother was not born in 1880 if you are 58.  Why you always lyin'?

Whoever was born in 1880 was born a generation after the end of slavery.  IF they were owed anything, you're not owed squat.


----------



## Crixus

IM2 said:


> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.




Hold the hell on, aren't those the guys who are capitan cook?


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.
> 
> So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do you determine credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying.  Your mother's mother was not born in 1880 if you are 58.  Why you always lyin'?
> 
> Whoever was born in 1880 was born a generation after the end of slavery.  IF they were owed anything, you're not owed squat.
Click to expand...

You have a hard time with numbers dont you? why is it impossible for his grandmother to be born in 1880?


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Wests inability to admit the Egyptians were Black even when described as Black on multiple occasions by the Greeks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But what do you make of Wests reaction of sticking his head in the sand?
Click to expand...

Who is doing that besides some posters on this board?  If some people say they read that Egyptians were dark but not black, I can’t refute what they did or did not read. From what I have observed, Egyptians appear to be black.  I don’t know why anyone thinks otherwise.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.
> 
> So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do you determine credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying.  Your mother's mother was not born in 1880 if you are 58.  Why you always lyin'?
> 
> Whoever was born in 1880 was born a generation after the end of slavery.  IF they were owed anything, you're not owed squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a hard time with numbers dont you? why is it impossible for his grandmother to be born in 1880?
Click to expand...

My maternal grandmother was born in 1896. She was 60 years older than me. His grandmother would have been older, but it’s possible.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think by disagreeing on reparations that I am racist? Lol. There are black people who don’t agree with reparations. There are many reasons why I don’t agree with the concept. My reasons aren’t irrational. Not all blacks had slave ancestors. Very few whites had slave owning ancestors. It would probably be next to impossible to even decide who gets reparations, how much, etc. where would this money come from?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do think that makes you a racist. I dont think youre out running KKK rallies but a racist nonetheless.  Blacks that disagree with reparations fall into two categories. Either they are trying to appease whites or they simply want nothing to do with whites and their money. The latter I think are selfish because like I said that money can be used to better our communities.  Either you misread what I said or you are indeed being irrational. I didnt say all Blacks had ancestors that were enslaved.  I specifically said "descended from enslaved Africans".  You dont have worry about how hard it is and thats not an excuse. Thats merely another irrational reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks call whites racist without merit. And yet they don’t consider it racist when the despise and hate whites just for being white. You are entitled to your own opinion of people you ASSume are racist. I know I am not. We agree to disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Merit" is subjective and as I said before a Black person cannot be a racist in a society dominated by the race imposing the racist system.  I read something today that has convinced me that communication is too difficult a barrier to overcome when people are speaking different languages. The emotional and literal meanings have to be agreed upon or at least understood by both sides in order to have a conversation that becomes productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses that fail. Blacks can be and are racist. A system does not define who is racist.  I wield no power or authority to dominate anybody, I do not belong to a system. Which specific racist system are you referring to? Racists are individuals, not systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct Racists are individuals. Put those racist individuals together and they create racist systems.  Without power this is impossible. A Black person can be prejudiced but not racist.
Click to expand...

I have no power


----------



## Yarddog

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.
> 
> So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do you determine credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying.  Your mother's mother was not born in 1880 if you are 58.  Why you always lyin'?
> 
> Whoever was born in 1880 was born a generation after the end of slavery.  IF they were owed anything, you're not owed squat.
Click to expand...






Its possible.... I am in my early 50s.   My dad was the youngest of his five siblings and he didnt have me until he was 46. He was born in 1921,  both his parents were born in the late1800s and they had my dad as a child obviously very late as well.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> In any other situation whites would support monetary damages being awarded to people and their descendants harmed (financially, physically, and emotionally).


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have run around in a KKK clown suit to be a racist. There are white people that havent even realized they are racist yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Just how do you define it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you do.  Refresh my memory. Are you for reparations for Blacks that are descended from enslaved Africans?  If youre not then you are supporting the racist reasons that are keeping the financial benefits earned by our ancestors from being put to good use in our communities.. In any other situation whites would support monetary damages being awarded to people and their descendants harmed (financially, physically, and emotionally). Most whites dont support it and give all types of irrational reasons for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think by disagreeing on reparations that I am racist? Lol. There are black people who don’t agree with reparations. There are many reasons why I don’t agree with the concept. My reasons aren’t irrational. Not all blacks had slave ancestors. Very few whites had slave owning ancestors. It would probably be next to impossible to even decide who gets reparations, how much, etc. where would this money come from?
Click to expand...

Dont know if you will do it but you should watch this.


----------



## impuretrash

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I define a racist as someone that contributes to a system that is based on race (where their racial group is dominant and benefits) through their actions and speech regardless of if they realize it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Wests inability to admit the Egyptians were Black even when described as Black on multiple occasions by the Greeks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Egyptians were black.
Click to expand...


Define black


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do think that makes you a racist. I dont think youre out running KKK rallies but a racist nonetheless.  Blacks that disagree with reparations fall into two categories. Either they are trying to appease whites or they simply want nothing to do with whites and their money. The latter I think are selfish because like I said that money can be used to better our communities.  Either you misread what I said or you are indeed being irrational. I didnt say all Blacks had ancestors that were enslaved.  I specifically said "descended from enslaved Africans".  You dont have worry about how hard it is and thats not an excuse. Thats merely another irrational reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks call whites racist without merit. And yet they don’t consider it racist when the despise and hate whites just for being white. You are entitled to your own opinion of people you ASSume are racist. I know I am not. We agree to disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Merit" is subjective and as I said before a Black person cannot be a racist in a society dominated by the race imposing the racist system.  I read something today that has convinced me that communication is too difficult a barrier to overcome when people are speaking different languages. The emotional and literal meanings have to be agreed upon or at least understood by both sides in order to have a conversation that becomes productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses that fail. Blacks can be and are racist. A system does not define who is racist.  I wield no power or authority to dominate anybody, I do not belong to a system. Which specific racist system are you referring to? Racists are individuals, not systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct Racists are individuals. Put those racist individuals together and they create racist systems.  Without power this is impossible. A Black person can be prejudiced but not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no power
Click to expand...

You do when you group with the dominant race imposing the racism.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks call whites racist without merit. And yet they don’t consider it racist when the despise and hate whites just for being white. You are entitled to your own opinion of people you ASSume are racist. I know I am not. We agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> "Merit" is subjective and as I said before a Black person cannot be a racist in a society dominated by the race imposing the racist system.  I read something today that has convinced me that communication is too difficult a barrier to overcome when people are speaking different languages. The emotional and literal meanings have to be agreed upon or at least understood by both sides in order to have a conversation that becomes productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses that fail. Blacks can be and are racist. A system does not define who is racist.  I wield no power or authority to dominate anybody, I do not belong to a system. Which specific racist system are you referring to? Racists are individuals, not systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct Racists are individuals. Put those racist individuals together and they create racist systems.  Without power this is impossible. A Black person can be prejudiced but not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do when you group with the dominant race imposing the racism.
Click to expand...

I am not a group nor imposing anything


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> A Black person can be prejudiced but not racist.



As you know, that is another lie.

*racism*
[ˈrāˌsizəm]
NOUN

prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against a person or people on the basis of their membership in a particular racial or ethnic group, typically one that is a minority or marginalized.
"a program to combat racism"
synonyms:
racial discrimination · racialism · racial prejudice/bigotry · xenophobia · chauvinism · bigotry · bias · intolerance · anti-Semitism · apartheid
the belief that different races possess distinct characteristics, abilities, or qualities, especially so as to distinguish them as inferior or superior to one another.


----------



## MizMolly

impuretrash said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Wests inability to admit the Egyptians were Black even when described as Black on multiple occasions by the Greeks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define black
Click to expand...




impuretrash said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Wests inability to admit the Egyptians were Black even when described as Black on multiple occasions by the Greeks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define black
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Black person can be prejudiced but not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, that is another lie.
> 
> *racism*
> [ˈrāˌsizəm]
> NOUN
> 
> prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against a person or people on the basis of their membership in a particular racial or ethnic group, typically one that is a minority or marginalized.
> "a program to combat racism"
> synonyms:
> racial discrimination · racialism · racial prejudice/bigotry · xenophobia · chauvinism · bigotry · bias · intolerance · anti-Semitism · apartheid
> the belief that different races possess distinct characteristics, abilities, or qualities, especially so as to distinguish them as inferior or superior to one another.
Click to expand...

Damn youre stupid.  Do you know what a qualifier is?

*" typically one that is a minority or marginalized."*


----------



## MizMolly

impuretrash said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Wests inability to admit the Egyptians were Black even when described as Black on multiple occasions by the Greeks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define black
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Pharoh Huni. Father and grandfather of the people that built the Great Pyramids.


----------



## Markle

Yarddog said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.
> 
> So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do you determine credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying.  Your mother's mother was not born in 1880 if you are 58.  Why you always lyin'?
> 
> Whoever was born in 1880 was born a generation after the end of slavery.  IF they were owed anything, you're not owed squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible.... I am in my early 50s.   My dad was the youngest of his five siblings and he didnt have me until he was 46. He was born in 1921,  both his parents were born in the late1800s and they had my dad as a child obviously very late as well.
Click to expand...


IMPOSSIBLE!

Your mother wasn't 46 when you were born nor was your grandmother.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.
> 
> So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do you determine credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying.  Your mother's mother was not born in 1880 if you are 58.  Why you always lyin'?
> 
> Whoever was born in 1880 was born a generation after the end of slavery.  IF they were owed anything, you're not owed squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible.... I am in my early 50s.   My dad was the youngest of his five siblings and he didnt have me until he was 46. He was born in 1921,  both his parents were born in the late1800s and they had my dad as a child obviously very late as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMPOSSIBLE!
> 
> Your mother wasn't 46 when you were born nor was your grandmother.
Click to expand...

You must have been deprived of nutrients while in the womb. Please tell me you are not really this stupid?


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.
> 
> So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do you determine credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying.  Your mother's mother was not born in 1880 if you are 58.  Why you always lyin'?
> 
> Whoever was born in 1880 was born a generation after the end of slavery.  IF they were owed anything, you're not owed squat.
Click to expand...

I born in 1961. My mother was the sixth and last child born to my grandmother in 1923. My mom was 38 when I was born in 1961. I do think I know more about my family than you do. When I was growing up in my early years the some of the elders in our community where actually children of slaves.

You do not determine who is owed. Learn that. Because 90 years after the civil war ended white descedenats of the confederacy began receiving reparations for a war thy did not fight in and never saw. Whites got paid these reparations until at least 2017.




​*So learn these lessons you're being taught.*

OBTW Anthony Johnson was not the first slave owner.

In 1619 John Rolfe (who served as secretary and recorder general of Virginia (1614–1619) and as a member of the governor’s Council (1614–1622)) was also responsible for the first mention of Africans in Virginia. In a letter to Sandys in January 1620, Rolfe noted that late in August 1619 the Dutch ship White Lion arrived at Point Comfort, at what is now Fort Monroe, with “20. and odd Negroes” on board.

About the latter end of August, a Dutch man of Warr of the burden of a 160 tunnes arrived at Point-Comfort, the Comandors name Capt Jope, his Pilott for the West Indies one Mr Marmaduke an Englishman. They mett with the Treasurer in the West Indyes, and determined to hold consort shipp hetherward, but in their passage lost one the other. He brought not any thing but 20. and odd Negroes, which the Governor and Cape Marchant bought for victualls (whereof he was in greate need as he pretended) at the best and easyest rates they could. He hadd a lardge and ample Commyssion from his Excellency to range and to take purchase in the West Indyes.

Four days later, the English ship Treasurer arrived with additional Africans, the lot having been captured from a Portuguese ship carrying slaves en route from Luanda, Angola, to the West Indies. (The Treasurer was partly owned by Samuel Argall and was the same ship on which Argall had transported Rolfe and Pocahontas to England.) Rolfe’s letter is the first extant mention of Africans in Virginia, although there may have been others in the colony before then. [3] These Africans were stolen from Portuguese *slave* ships not merchant ships transporting indentured servants. The Governor at the time was Sir George Yeardley, and the Cape Merchant was Abraham Piersey. In Thomas D Morris’s book “Southern Slavery and the Law, 1619-1860“  He says that Governor Yeardley in his will, written in 1627, listed these Africans separately from his indentured servants,  and that the 1624 Census listed the blacks with no last names, but white indentured servants with surnames and contract completion dates.

From the research completed thus far it appears that there is no mention of the existence of a bill of lading from the White Lion that documents the trade at Jamestown of the slaves that had been captured from the Portuguese vessel. Likewise there doesn’t appear to be any mention of an existing document that definitively designates the status of this group as a whole as being either indentured servants or slaves at that time. Records from gatherings do not indicate the marital status of the Africans (Mr., Miss, etc.) and, unlike white servants, no year is associated with the names — information vital in determining the end of a servant’s term of bondage. Most likely some Africans were slaves and some were servants.

Other Africans began to turn up in Virginia court records. On September 19, 1625, for instance, the General Court ordered Captain Nathaniel Bass to provide clothing for an African man named Brass (or Brase), who had come to Virginia with a Captain Jones and been sold to Captain Bass. The same decision awarded temporary custody of Brass to Lady Temperance Flowerdew Yeardley, the wife of Sir George Yeardley and a resident of Jamestown, who was then ordered to pay forty pounds of good tobacco per month for his labor “so long as he remayneth with her.” It was a decision that both distinguished between African servitude and slavery, and put a price on the labor of an African male.

The Library of Virginia
Archives Reference Services
800 E Broad Street
Richmond, VA  23219-8000

*Virginia’s first legal cases involving slaves.*
In 1640 the first case in Virginia to make an indentured servant a slave was that of John Punch.

On July 9, 1640, members of the General Court decided the punishment for three servants-a Dutchman, a Scotsman, and an African-who ran away from their master as a group. The proceedings reveal an example of interracial cooperation among servants at a time when the colony’s leaders were starting to create legal differences between Europeans and Africans. John Punch became the first African to be a slave for life by law in Virginia (and all 13 colonies).

*So we see that whites owned slaves 36 years before Anthony Johnson.
*
Was the First Slave Owner in America a Black Man?





​


----------



## Yarddog

impuretrash said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not fit in this description. Disagreeing with someone is not being racist. I disagree with IM2 quite often.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Wests inability to admit the Egyptians were Black even when described as Black on multiple occasions by the Greeks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define black
Click to expand...




Of course they were black. Egyptians traveled up and down the Nile river all the way to Lake Victoria.. thats Kenya and Uganda. Now over thousands of years, people left Africa and came back again and interbred. The Egypt delta being a fertile farm land right on the edge of the Mediteranean made it the center of the known world for quite a while, I'm sure at some point you would have seen many different types of people who traveled there as it was a destination, but originally the people would have been black and for quite some time until things slowly changed. Exactly what that time line is I dont know.. there probably were lighter skinned people living there during some of the Pharo's dynasty's but they didnt look like Charles Heston.... loved the movie though.


----------



## Yarddog

Markle said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.
> 
> So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do you determine credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying.  Your mother's mother was not born in 1880 if you are 58.  Why you always lyin'?
> 
> Whoever was born in 1880 was born a generation after the end of slavery.  IF they were owed anything, you're not owed squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible.... I am in my early 50s.   My dad was the youngest of his five siblings and he didnt have me until he was 46. He was born in 1921,  both his parents were born in the late1800s and they had my dad as a child obviously very late as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMPOSSIBLE!
> 
> Your mother wasn't 46 when you were born nor was your grandmother.
Click to expand...



I didnt say my My mother was 46.... I said my Father was!.... my mom was born in 1943. she was much younger however... there have been women in their 40's who have still had kids. I got no reason to lie here, just stating the facts of what is possible.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another butthurt racist crying because his racist argument was rendered to ashes. So he calls me a racist as if it's actually so because he makes a claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are fantasy,  dude.  In other words they don't matter.
> 
> You guys remind of these religious nutjobs trying to control snakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of the typical white person suffering from cognitive dissonance. Anyone that says someone didnt mean Black when they consistently used it to describe the Blackest people on the planet is a nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I fully acknowledge the great black men, and women, and their many accomplishments.   It is you who try and claim that everything in the world was done by black people that are the deluded one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You cant even admit the Egyptians were Black when the Greeks that actually laid eyes on them used the term Black to describe them on multiple occasions. Face it. Your little white ego is too fragile to handle facts even when they are given to you on a silver platter. Thats the very definition of someone suffering from cognitive dissonance. The only other explanation is that you have a severe case of receptive aphasia.
Click to expand...






That's because they weren't.   There were three regions of Egypt.  At various times the individual regions held sway.  The two northern regions are semitic, the mummies have been genetically tested, they have less black in them than modern Egyptians do.

That's a fact.  The southern region probably does have a higher percentage of black in them but we don't know for sure because a mummy from that region hasn't been tested yet.


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
Click to expand...


Negged.

We apologize for the knuckledraggers, since they're not capable of doing it.


----------



## Yarddog

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another butthurt racist crying because his racist argument was rendered to ashes. So he calls me a racist as if it's actually so because he makes a claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are fantasy,  dude.  In other words they don't matter.
> 
> You guys remind of these religious nutjobs trying to control snakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of the typical white person suffering from cognitive dissonance. Anyone that says someone didnt mean Black when they consistently used it to describe the Blackest people on the planet is a nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I fully acknowledge the great black men, and women, and their many accomplishments.   It is you who try and claim that everything in the world was done by black people that are the deluded one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You cant even admit the Egyptians were Black when the Greeks that actually laid eyes on them used the term Black to describe them on multiple occasions. Face it. Your little white ego is too fragile to handle facts even when they are given to you on a silver platter. Thats the very definition of someone suffering from cognitive dissonance. The only other explanation is that you have a severe case of receptive aphasia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they weren't.   There were three regions of Egypt.  At various times the individual regions held away.  The two northern regions are semitic, the mummies have been genetically tested, they have less black in them than modern Egyptians do.
> 
> That's a fact.  The northern region probably does have a higher percentage of black in them but we don't know for sure because a mummy from that region hasn't been tested yet.
Click to expand...




I dont think anyone really knows the timeline of population shift in Egypt, but at some point they all must have been mostly black... they would have followed the Nile from the interior all the way to the ocean. chances are the population could have been mixed in certain regions and in others not... who knows for sure. It's too bad the great Library of Alexandria was burned to the ground, it must have held some very ancient manuscripts that could have answered a lot of these questions


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 58. My grandmother on my moms side was born in 1880 and died in 1965. Both my grand fathers were born in the late 1870s. And they would be right in line demanding the money they are owed.
> 
> So let me be blunt. White boy, you do not set any standard as to how I see things. Nor do you determine credibility. What you don't believe doesn't matter, nor does it change anything. We are owed money. Trillions. And since YOU have been given everything you have by the government, it's wise that you start understanding that you do not speak for our ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying.  Your mother's mother was not born in 1880 if you are 58.  Why you always lyin'?
> 
> Whoever was born in 1880 was born a generation after the end of slavery.  IF they were owed anything, you're not owed squat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible.... I am in my early 50s.   My dad was the youngest of his five siblings and he didnt have me until he was 46. He was born in 1921,  both his parents were born in the late1800s and they had my dad as a child obviously very late as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMPOSSIBLE!
> 
> Your mother wasn't 46 when you were born nor was your grandmother.
Click to expand...


My mother was born in 1923. I was born in 1961. That's 38 years. My grandmother on my moms side  had 6 children and one miscarriage with my mom being the last child when grandma was 43. She died when I was 4 years old. What you don't believe doesn't matter. A deacon at our church died at age 97 in 1973. I was 12. This means he was born in 1876. It also means his parents were slaves. This man was a family friend and our father would visit him every Saturday. He would tell us stories. There is a lot you know nothing about chump, yet you think you can tell somebody something. Learn that you can't.


----------



## MisterBeale

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another butthurt racist crying because his racist argument was rendered to ashes. So he calls me a racist as if it's actually so because he makes a claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are fantasy,  dude.  In other words they don't matter.
> 
> You guys remind of these religious nutjobs trying to control snakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of the typical white person suffering from cognitive dissonance. Anyone that says someone didnt mean Black when they consistently used it to describe the Blackest people on the planet is a nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I fully acknowledge the great black men, and women, and their many accomplishments.   It is you who try and claim that everything in the world was done by black people that are the deluded one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You cant even admit the Egyptians were Black when the Greeks that actually laid eyes on them used the term Black to describe them on multiple occasions. Face it. Your little white ego is too fragile to handle facts even when they are given to you on a silver platter. Thats the very definition of someone suffering from cognitive dissonance. The only other explanation is that you have a severe case of receptive aphasia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they weren't.   There were three regions of Egypt.  At various times the individual regions held away.  The two northern regions are semitic, the mummies have been genetically tested, they have less black in them than modern Egyptians do.
> 
> That's a fact.  The northern region probably does have a higher percentage of black in them but we don't know for sure because a mummy from that region hasn't been tested yet.
Click to expand...


Looks like you are right, the discussion is settled by science.

But. . . . It might not be. . . since this is WHITE MAN's SCIENCE!!!!   


But yeah, there is more Black DNA in modern Egypt today than there was in the past, as DNA sequencing shows. . .


*Ancient Mummy DNA Reveals Surprises About Egyptian Ancestry*
Ancient Mummy DNA Reveals Surprises About Egyptian Ancestry


*"Ancient Insights*

This data revealed some insights into what ancient Egyptians were like. First, the genomes didn't change much over the 1,300-year span of history represented in these mummies, and that's despite the constant invasions. Second, when the researchers compared the DNA of the three intact mummy genomes to those of modern people from the same region of Egypt, they found these ancient Egyptians were genetically more closely related to people of the Near East — present-day Syria, Lebanon, Israel and Palestine — than they were to contemporary Egyptians.

These days, about 20 percent of the DNA of modern Egyptian populations can be traced to sub-Saharan African origins, whereas ancient Egyptians had none. In fact, the data suggest modern Egyptians share about 8 percent more ancestry with sub-Saharan Africans than with ancient Egyptians.

"This suggests that an increase in sub-Saharan African gene flow into Egypt occurred within the last 1,500 years," said co-author Stephan Schiffels, of the Max Planck Institute for the Science of Human History."

This is possibly due to more recent long-distance trade between sub-Saharan Africa and Egypt on the Nile, and to the trans-Saharan slave trade that started around 1,300 years ago.

And in addition to revealing information about human migration, the new findings also underscore that as far as Egyptian mummies go, much more remains to learn from remains.


----------



## westwall

Yarddog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your arguments are fantasy,  dude.  In other words they don't matter.
> 
> You guys remind of these religious nutjobs trying to control snakes.
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of the typical white person suffering from cognitive dissonance. Anyone that says someone didnt mean Black when they consistently used it to describe the Blackest people on the planet is a nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I fully acknowledge the great black men, and women, and their many accomplishments.   It is you who try and claim that everything in the world was done by black people that are the deluded one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You cant even admit the Egyptians were Black when the Greeks that actually laid eyes on them used the term Black to describe them on multiple occasions. Face it. Your little white ego is too fragile to handle facts even when they are given to you on a silver platter. Thats the very definition of someone suffering from cognitive dissonance. The only other explanation is that you have a severe case of receptive aphasia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they weren't.   There were three regions of Egypt.  At various times the individual regions held away.  The two northern regions are semitic, the mummies have been genetically tested, they have less black in them than modern Egyptians do.
> 
> That's a fact.  The northern region probably does have a higher percentage of black in them but we don't know for sure because a mummy from that region hasn't been tested yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone really knows the timeline of population shift in Egypt, but at some point they all must have been mostly black... they would have followed the Nile from the interior all the way to the ocean. chances are the population could have been mixed in certain regions and in others not... who knows for sure. It's too bad the great Library of Alexandria was burned to the ground, it must have held some very ancient manuscripts that could have answered a lot of these questions
Click to expand...





The ancient Egyptians came from Turkey and the Levant.  The Nubians came north from the interior of Africa.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of the typical white person suffering from cognitive dissonance. Anyone that says someone didnt mean Black when they consistently used it to describe the Blackest people on the planet is a nutjob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I fully acknowledge the great black men, and women, and their many accomplishments.   It is you who try and claim that everything in the world was done by black people that are the deluded one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You cant even admit the Egyptians were Black when the Greeks that actually laid eyes on them used the term Black to describe them on multiple occasions. Face it. Your little white ego is too fragile to handle facts even when they are given to you on a silver platter. Thats the very definition of someone suffering from cognitive dissonance. The only other explanation is that you have a severe case of receptive aphasia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they weren't.   There were three regions of Egypt.  At various times the individual regions held away.  The two northern regions are semitic, the mummies have been genetically tested, they have less black in them than modern Egyptians do.
> 
> That's a fact.  The northern region probably does have a higher percentage of black in them but we don't know for sure because a mummy from that region hasn't been tested yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone really knows the timeline of population shift in Egypt, but at some point they all must have been mostly black... they would have followed the Nile from the interior all the way to the ocean. chances are the population could have been mixed in certain regions and in others not... who knows for sure. It's too bad the great Library of Alexandria was burned to the ground, it must have held some very ancient manuscripts that could have answered a lot of these questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ancient Egyptians came from Turkey and the Levant.  The Nubians came north from the interior of Africa.
Click to expand...

Ancient Egyptians just cannot be black. Some of you just choose to stay stuck on that sub-Saharan lie.


----------



## Yarddog

westwall said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of the typical white person suffering from cognitive dissonance. Anyone that says someone didnt mean Black when they consistently used it to describe the Blackest people on the planet is a nutjob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I fully acknowledge the great black men, and women, and their many accomplishments.   It is you who try and claim that everything in the world was done by black people that are the deluded one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit! You cant even admit the Egyptians were Black when the Greeks that actually laid eyes on them used the term Black to describe them on multiple occasions. Face it. Your little white ego is too fragile to handle facts even when they are given to you on a silver platter. Thats the very definition of someone suffering from cognitive dissonance. The only other explanation is that you have a severe case of receptive aphasia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they weren't.   There were three regions of Egypt.  At various times the individual regions held away.  The two northern regions are semitic, the mummies have been genetically tested, they have less black in them than modern Egyptians do.
> 
> That's a fact.  The northern region probably does have a higher percentage of black in them but we don't know for sure because a mummy from that region hasn't been tested yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone really knows the timeline of population shift in Egypt, but at some point they all must have been mostly black... they would have followed the Nile from the interior all the way to the ocean. chances are the population could have been mixed in certain regions and in others not... who knows for sure. It's too bad the great Library of Alexandria was burned to the ground, it must have held some very ancient manuscripts that could have answered a lot of these questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ancient Egyptians came from Turkey and the Levant.  The Nubians came north from the interior of Africa.
Click to expand...



Right, no doubt people returned to Africa at different time periods, and if history shows that people came from Turkey and settled Ancient Egypt then it is so,  but....... why would not black Africans following the Nile river follow it all the way to the ocean?  These people could have lived side by side even, had mixed marriages... who knows, but seeing as how black people migrated out of Africa.... surely some of them would have settled along the way in that very fertile farm land... it only seems logical to me.


----------



## westwall

Yarddog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I fully acknowledge the great black men, and women, and their many accomplishments.   It is you who try and claim that everything in the world was done by black people that are the deluded one
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! You cant even admit the Egyptians were Black when the Greeks that actually laid eyes on them used the term Black to describe them on multiple occasions. Face it. Your little white ego is too fragile to handle facts even when they are given to you on a silver platter. Thats the very definition of someone suffering from cognitive dissonance. The only other explanation is that you have a severe case of receptive aphasia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they weren't.   There were three regions of Egypt.  At various times the individual regions held away.  The two northern regions are semitic, the mummies have been genetically tested, they have less black in them than modern Egyptians do.
> 
> That's a fact.  The northern region probably does have a higher percentage of black in them but we don't know for sure because a mummy from that region hasn't been tested yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone really knows the timeline of population shift in Egypt, but at some point they all must have been mostly black... they would have followed the Nile from the interior all the way to the ocean. chances are the population could have been mixed in certain regions and in others not... who knows for sure. It's too bad the great Library of Alexandria was burned to the ground, it must have held some very ancient manuscripts that could have answered a lot of these questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ancient Egyptians came from Turkey and the Levant.  The Nubians came north from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no doubt people returned to Africa at different time periods, and if history shows that people came from Turkey and settled Ancient Egypt then it is so,  but....... why would not black Africans following the Nile river follow it all the way to the ocean?  These people could have lived side by side even, had mixed marriages... who knows, but seeing as how black people migrated out of Africa.... surely some of them would have settled along the way in that very fertile farm land... it only seems logical to me.
Click to expand...






They did live side by side in the southern region.  It took the blacks longer to get to the meeting point because travel through that region was far more difficult.  

I have been all through that area and it is still difficult to traverse.  The opposite is true for the northern group.   Travel throughout the middle east was quite easy.


----------



## impuretrash

MizMolly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
> 
> 
> 
> You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Wests inability to admit the Egyptians were Black even when described as Black on multiple occasions by the Greeks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you agreed that African culture was not so respectable....the point here is that white slave trader and colonists wrecked whatever they did have and we've only started looking into it the last 30 years or so archaeologists etc. Google sub-Saharan African empires....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken. I did not agree or disagree or even comment on African culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Wests inability to admit the Egyptians were Black even when described as Black on multiple occasions by the Greeks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Egyptians were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 289408
Click to expand...


This is what afrocentrists do. Selectively pick and choose from hundreds of examples of ancient egyptian artifacts and focus only on those that appear to support their belief and declare: 

case closed! Egyptians were black! Nevermind the painted wall murals that depict a wide range of skin tones. Nevermind the DNA results.


----------



## impuretrash

Yarddog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I fully acknowledge the great black men, and women, and their many accomplishments.   It is you who try and claim that everything in the world was done by black people that are the deluded one
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! You cant even admit the Egyptians were Black when the Greeks that actually laid eyes on them used the term Black to describe them on multiple occasions. Face it. Your little white ego is too fragile to handle facts even when they are given to you on a silver platter. Thats the very definition of someone suffering from cognitive dissonance. The only other explanation is that you have a severe case of receptive aphasia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they weren't.   There were three regions of Egypt.  At various times the individual regions held away.  The two northern regions are semitic, the mummies have been genetically tested, they have less black in them than modern Egyptians do.
> 
> That's a fact.  The northern region probably does have a higher percentage of black in them but we don't know for sure because a mummy from that region hasn't been tested yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone really knows the timeline of population shift in Egypt, but at some point they all must have been mostly black... they would have followed the Nile from the interior all the way to the ocean. chances are the population could have been mixed in certain regions and in others not... who knows for sure. It's too bad the great Library of Alexandria was burned to the ground, it must have held some very ancient manuscripts that could have answered a lot of these questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ancient Egyptians came from Turkey and the Levant.  The Nubians came north from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no doubt people returned to Africa at different time periods, and if history shows that people came from Turkey and settled Ancient Egypt then it is so,  but....... why would not black Africans following the Nile river follow it all the way to the ocean?  These people could have lived side by side even, had mixed marriages... who knows, but seeing as how black people migrated out of Africa.... surely some of them would have settled along the way in that very fertile farm land... it only seems logical to me.
Click to expand...


"it only seems logical to me."

...in other words, you're just pulling it out of your ass. Good to know.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I fully acknowledge the great black men, and women, and their many accomplishments.   It is you who try and claim that everything in the world was done by black people that are the deluded one
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! You cant even admit the Egyptians were Black when the Greeks that actually laid eyes on them used the term Black to describe them on multiple occasions. Face it. Your little white ego is too fragile to handle facts even when they are given to you on a silver platter. Thats the very definition of someone suffering from cognitive dissonance. The only other explanation is that you have a severe case of receptive aphasia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they weren't.   There were three regions of Egypt.  At various times the individual regions held away.  The two northern regions are semitic, the mummies have been genetically tested, they have less black in them than modern Egyptians do.
> 
> That's a fact.  The northern region probably does have a higher percentage of black in them but we don't know for sure because a mummy from that region hasn't been tested yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone really knows the timeline of population shift in Egypt, but at some point they all must have been mostly black... they would have followed the Nile from the interior all the way to the ocean. chances are the population could have been mixed in certain regions and in others not... who knows for sure. It's too bad the great Library of Alexandria was burned to the ground, it must have held some very ancient manuscripts that could have answered a lot of these questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ancient Egyptians came from Turkey and the Levant.  The Nubians came north from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ancient Egyptians just cannot be black. Some of you just choose to stay stuck on that sub-Saharan lie.
Click to expand...






I don't recall saying that.  I specifically stated that there are three regions.  The southern one being Nubian in origin and at one time, just like the two northern regions, it held sway over the empire.

Why must you lie?


----------



## Yarddog

impuretrash said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! You cant even admit the Egyptians were Black when the Greeks that actually laid eyes on them used the term Black to describe them on multiple occasions. Face it. Your little white ego is too fragile to handle facts even when they are given to you on a silver platter. Thats the very definition of someone suffering from cognitive dissonance. The only other explanation is that you have a severe case of receptive aphasia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they weren't.   There were three regions of Egypt.  At various times the individual regions held away.  The two northern regions are semitic, the mummies have been genetically tested, they have less black in them than modern Egyptians do.
> 
> That's a fact.  The northern region probably does have a higher percentage of black in them but we don't know for sure because a mummy from that region hasn't been tested yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone really knows the timeline of population shift in Egypt, but at some point they all must have been mostly black... they would have followed the Nile from the interior all the way to the ocean. chances are the population could have been mixed in certain regions and in others not... who knows for sure. It's too bad the great Library of Alexandria was burned to the ground, it must have held some very ancient manuscripts that could have answered a lot of these questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ancient Egyptians came from Turkey and the Levant.  The Nubians came north from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no doubt people returned to Africa at different time periods, and if history shows that people came from Turkey and settled Ancient Egypt then it is so,  but....... why would not black Africans following the Nile river follow it all the way to the ocean?  These people could have lived side by side even, had mixed marriages... who knows, but seeing as how black people migrated out of Africa.... surely some of them would have settled along the way in that very fertile farm land... it only seems logical to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "it only seems logical to me."
> 
> ...in other words, you're just pulling it out of your ass. Good to know.
Click to expand...





You know what explorers do when they come to a river? they follow it. Please don't be ignorant. You don't have to be an expert on Africa to understand human nature. You really believe that Africans remained in the interior of the continent without traveling North? Show some proof or are you just pulling it out of your ass?


----------



## impuretrash

Yarddog said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they weren't.   There were three regions of Egypt.  At various times the individual regions held away.  The two northern regions are semitic, the mummies have been genetically tested, they have less black in them than modern Egyptians do.
> 
> That's a fact.  The northern region probably does have a higher percentage of black in them but we don't know for sure because a mummy from that region hasn't been tested yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone really knows the timeline of population shift in Egypt, but at some point they all must have been mostly black... they would have followed the Nile from the interior all the way to the ocean. chances are the population could have been mixed in certain regions and in others not... who knows for sure. It's too bad the great Library of Alexandria was burned to the ground, it must have held some very ancient manuscripts that could have answered a lot of these questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ancient Egyptians came from Turkey and the Levant.  The Nubians came north from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no doubt people returned to Africa at different time periods, and if history shows that people came from Turkey and settled Ancient Egypt then it is so,  but....... why would not black Africans following the Nile river follow it all the way to the ocean?  These people could have lived side by side even, had mixed marriages... who knows, but seeing as how black people migrated out of Africa.... surely some of them would have settled along the way in that very fertile farm land... it only seems logical to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "it only seems logical to me."
> 
> ...in other words, you're just pulling it out of your ass. Good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what explorers do when they come to a river? they follow it. Please don't be ignorant. You don't have to be an expert on Africa to understand human nature. You really believe that Africans remained in the interior of the continent without traveling North? Show some proof or are you just pulling it out of your ass?
Click to expand...


Why is your theory more credible than the idea that ancient Egypt was settled by people from the Mesopotamia region towards the east, where the most ancient evidence of civilization has been found?


----------



## Yarddog

impuretrash said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone really knows the timeline of population shift in Egypt, but at some point they all must have been mostly black... they would have followed the Nile from the interior all the way to the ocean. chances are the population could have been mixed in certain regions and in others not... who knows for sure. It's too bad the great Library of Alexandria was burned to the ground, it must have held some very ancient manuscripts that could have answered a lot of these questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ancient Egyptians came from Turkey and the Levant.  The Nubians came north from the interior of Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, no doubt people returned to Africa at different time periods, and if history shows that people came from Turkey and settled Ancient Egypt then it is so,  but....... why would not black Africans following the Nile river follow it all the way to the ocean?  These people could have lived side by side even, had mixed marriages... who knows, but seeing as how black people migrated out of Africa.... surely some of them would have settled along the way in that very fertile farm land... it only seems logical to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "it only seems logical to me."
> 
> ...in other words, you're just pulling it out of your ass. Good to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what explorers do when they come to a river? they follow it. Please don't be ignorant. You don't have to be an expert on Africa to understand human nature. You really believe that Africans remained in the interior of the continent without traveling North? Show some proof or are you just pulling it out of your ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is your theory more credible than the idea that ancient Egypt was settled by people from the Mesopotamia region towards the east, where the most ancient evidence of civilization has been found?
Click to expand...




For one, because the migration route out of Africa was right through Egypt and across North Africa.  I never said that Egypt was not settled by other peoples. That is a fact, and its also true that the Nubian empire also ruled upper and lower Egypt for a while.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> 
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Essen admitted that he is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he meant...like me..he didnt care if someone called him a racist.  From what I recall he doesnt believe its possible for a Black person to be racist in a society dominated by whites.
Click to expand...

Youre a racist too. Youre the most racist.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Sir Richard Branson apologises for diversity gaffe in South Africa launch photo

Of course the Colonial mindset is now a part of history.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the most racist moron on the Board.
> 
> 
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Essen admitted that he is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he meant...like me..he didnt care if someone called him a racist.  From what I recall he doesnt believe its possible for a Black person to be racist in a society dominated by whites.
Click to expand...

I disagree with the above statement--just putting it out there. I'm aware of the logic behind it and I don't buy into it. "Justified" racism is still racism. Seeing the very real need for change..does not excuse becoming just like those you hate. As well....one would have to say the exact same thing about Whites living in a society dominated by Blacks. I don't buy it...one can either rise above their hatred and distrust..or one can be consumed by it. I believe this truth to be applicable to all humans..regardless of race. To believe that the Racism of the past justifies the racism of the future is wrong-headed, IMO. However, the racism of the past does _*explain*_ the racism of the future...and tit for tat is very attractive--it's just wrong..in the greater scheme. Not that it might not become our future...just that sowing the seeds for more enmity--seems just a bit short-sighted.
My Granny said it best...always forgive..and never forget.

Many see the demographic turning upside down....and Whites..who are unmixed...descending to the bottom of the social hierarchy. They see this as 'payback' and ironic justice.
Given the proportion of wealth and power White folk still hold..I'd not hold my breath for this to happen.

***edit*** After reading an earlier post i see that you are separating what you call racism and prejudice..I've been using the two terms interchangeably. After some thought..I agree....Blacks can be prejudiced--with or without cause--but they do not..in the long term benefit from our culture of racism..thus they cannot be 'racist' by your definition. Let it be known though..that most here mean prejudice when they say racist--so their posts need to taken in that context.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
Click to expand...


Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.

Dred Scott

_*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional. 

While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.

Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.

Dred Scott died nine months later."*_

A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.

With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation


----------



## Pogo

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. *Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought.* Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
Click to expand...


Where do you get this idea that the Irish were by definition racists?  Seems to me they would have been aware that Britain had been sending thousands of Irish slaves ("indentured servants") to the West Indies, which would have bestowed a degree of sympathy.  I can't connect these dots.

As for attitudes in the north, in the election of 1860, the same one that elected Lincoln and preceded the War, one of the states held a referendum on whether black people should be allowed to vote.  The results came back decisively "No", they should not.  The state was New York.


----------



## Godboy

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be racist you have to believe a certain race is inferior and discriminate against them. Not do you just hate another race. That is the brand new stupid Republican propaganda definition. The race is on here are trying to prove that African society culture are inferior. It's pretty obvious any chance they had was wrecked by white slave traders and colonists.... And they did have plenty of culture and civilization oh, you people are just brainwashed ignoramuses. Mario Cuomo said Ronald Reagan made blaming the poor acceptable. So you can blame the blacks even more. Pathetic. And now we have the white supremacist in Chief super dupe in the White House. Only propaganda total garbage makes this mess possible....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Essen admitted that he is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he meant...like me..he didnt care if someone called him a racist.  From what I recall he doesnt believe its possible for a Black person to be racist in a society dominated by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with the above statement--just putting it out there. I'm aware of the logic behind it and I don't buy into it. "Justified" racism is still racism. Seeing the very real need for change..does not excuse becoming just like those you hate. As well....one would have to say the exact same thing about Whites living in a society dominated by Blacks. I don't buy it...one can either rise above their hatred and distrust..or one can be consumed by it. I believe this truth to be applicable to all humans..regardless of race. To believe that the Racism of the past justifies the racism of the future is wrong-headed, IMO. However, the racism of the past does _*explain*_ the racism of the future...and tit for tat is very attractive--it's just wrong..in the greater scheme. Not that it might not become our future...just that sowing the seeds for more enmity--seems just a bit short-sighted.
> My Granny said it best...always forgive..and never forget.
> 
> Many see the demographic turning upside down....and Whites..who are unmixed...descending to the bottom of the social hierarchy. They see this as 'payback' and ironic justice.
> Given the proportion of wealth and power White folk still hold..I'd not hold my breath for this to happen.
> 
> ***edit*** After reading an earlier post i see that you are separating what you call racism and prejudice..I've been using the two terms interchangeably. After some thought..I agree....Blacks can be prejudiced--with or without cause--but they do not..in the long term benefit from our culture of racism..thus they cannot be 'racist' by your definition. Let it be known though..that most here mean prejudice when they say racist--so their posts need to taken in that context.
Click to expand...

Racism is a word in the dictionary, which means it has a specific definition. Nowhere in its definition does it say any of the moronic nonsense you guys are babbling on about. Maybe you dummies should actually learn the words you keep using.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Pogo said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. *Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought.* Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get this idea that the Irish were by definition racists?  Seems to me they would have been aware that Britain had been sending thousands of Irish slaves ("indentured servants") to the West Indies, which would have bestowed a degree of sympathy.  I can't connect these dots.
> 
> As for attitudes in the north, in the election of 1860, the same one that elected Lincoln and preceded the War, one of the states held a referendum on whether black people should be allowed to vote.  The results came back decisively "No", they should not.  The state was New York.
Click to expand...

Well..indentured servitude was not slavery--although there were certainly many abuses. As for the Irish immigrants...they held blacks responsible for the draft...and rioted...one of NYC's worst riots..immortalized at the end of the movie 'Gangs of New York"..resulted in the lynching of any person of color unlucky enough to be caught on the streets.

The "Irish Slaves" position..is absurd..to any who read history--it has become one of the perennial positions trotted out by racists...a search of this board will no doubt find many threads.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Godboy said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,  and im2 regularly claims the white devil is inferior to blacks, as do asslpis, and paul essien.  Essien even went so far as to claim that whites can be killed because they are inferior.
> 
> I hate no race, and KNOW that no race is superior to any other.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Essen admitted that he is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he meant...like me..he didnt care if someone called him a racist.  From what I recall he doesnt believe its possible for a Black person to be racist in a society dominated by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with the above statement--just putting it out there. I'm aware of the logic behind it and I don't buy into it. "Justified" racism is still racism. Seeing the very real need for change..does not excuse becoming just like those you hate. As well....one would have to say the exact same thing about Whites living in a society dominated by Blacks. I don't buy it...one can either rise above their hatred and distrust..or one can be consumed by it. I believe this truth to be applicable to all humans..regardless of race. To believe that the Racism of the past justifies the racism of the future is wrong-headed, IMO. However, the racism of the past does _*explain*_ the racism of the future...and tit for tat is very attractive--it's just wrong..in the greater scheme. Not that it might not become our future...just that sowing the seeds for more enmity--seems just a bit short-sighted.
> My Granny said it best...always forgive..and never forget.
> 
> Many see the demographic turning upside down....and Whites..who are unmixed...descending to the bottom of the social hierarchy. They see this as 'payback' and ironic justice.
> Given the proportion of wealth and power White folk still hold..I'd not hold my breath for this to happen.
> 
> ***edit*** After reading an earlier post i see that you are separating what you call racism and prejudice..I've been using the two terms interchangeably. After some thought..I agree....Blacks can be prejudiced--with or without cause--but they do not..in the long term benefit from our culture of racism..thus they cannot be 'racist' by your definition. Let it be known though..that most here mean prejudice when they say racist--so their posts need to taken in that context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism is a word in the dictionary, which means it has a specific definition. Nowhere in its definition does it say any of the moronic nonsense you guys are babbling on about. Maybe you dummies should actually learn the words you keep using.
Click to expand...

Or...maybe you should accept that words are both mutable and malleable. They change over time..derive new meanings...lose old ones. Context defines...and refines. Communication is dynamic, not static. 

You needn't feel sad that the conversation is over your head--there is no stigma attached.


----------



## Pogo

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. *Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought.* Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get this idea that the Irish were by definition racists?  Seems to me they would have been aware that Britain had been sending thousands of Irish slaves ("indentured servants") to the West Indies, which would have bestowed a degree of sympathy.  I can't connect these dots.
> 
> As for attitudes in the north, in the election of 1860, the same one that elected Lincoln and preceded the War, one of the states held a referendum on whether black people should be allowed to vote.  The results came back decisively "No", they should not.  The state was New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..indentured servitude was not slavery--although there were certainly many abuses. As for the Irish immigrants...they held blacks responsible for the draft...and rioted...one of NYC's worst riots..immortalized at the end of the movie 'Gangs of New York"..resulted in the lynching of any person of color unlucky enough to be caught on the streets.
> 
> The "Irish Slaves" position..is absurd..to any who read history--it has become one of the perennial positions trotted out by racists...a search of this board will no doubt find many threads.
Click to expand...


I'm not a movie watcher and certainly not about to take one as a history lesson.  Is that all you have to go on?  Because the flaw in that "logic" doesn't even need to be articulated.

Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son).  They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity.  But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.

>> In the 1650s, after Oliver Cromwell had conquered Ireland in a series of massacres, he left his brother, Henry, as the island’s governor.* In the next decade Henry sold thousands of Irish people, mostly women and children, as slaves to the West Indies. Estimates range between 30,000 and 80,000*. The higher number seems quite likely, in the light of a letter Henry Cromwell wrote to a slaver, saying “it is not in the least doubted you may have such a number of them as you think fitt [sic]… I desire to express as much zeal in this design as you could wish.”

This Henry of the Uprighte Harte, as he called himself, said in another letter to a slaver who wanted only girls, “I think it might be of like advantage fitt to sende 1500 or 2000 young boys aforementioned. We could well spare them…” The Irish slaves, most of them women, were mated with the Africans. There is “a tradition” – as historians sometimes call something which they have good reason to believe but can’t prove – that up to the early nineteenth century there were blacks on some of the islands who spoke Gaelic. In any case, the West Indian accent becomes much more comprehensible when the Irish slaves are taken into account.

... Why were these people sold into slavery? Henry gives us clues: “Concerning the young women, although we must use force takeinge them up, yet it beinge so much to their owne goode…” And in another letter, the one in which he suggests some men be taken too: “who knows but that it may be the meanes to make them Englishmen, I mean rather Christians.” In other words, Henry was trying to sell off as many pagans as he could. This was at the height of the English witch-craze, which was a pogrom against those who still adhered to the Celtic religions. Ireland was the stronghold for the old beliefs. This, better than anything else, explains the mercilessness of Cromwell’s massacres there.<<  -- Ventura: Hear That Long Snake Moan pp. 8-9

>> Those transported unwillingly were not indentures. They were political prisoners, vagrants, or people who had been defined as "undesirable" by the English state.[1] Penal transportation of Irish people was at its height during the 17th century, during the Cromwellian conquest and settlement of Ireland (1649-1653).[1] *During this period, thousands of Irish people were sent to the Caribbean, or "Barbadosed", against their will.*[2]  ---- Wiki: Irish Indentured Servants​
You're actually suggesting I'm "racist" for knowing my own ancestral land's history while you quote from frickin' _*movies*_?


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. *Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought.* Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get this idea that the Irish were by definition racists?  Seems to me they would have been aware that Britain had been sending thousands of Irish slaves ("indentured servants") to the West Indies, which would have bestowed a degree of sympathy.  I can't connect these dots.
> 
> As for attitudes in the north, in the election of 1860, the same one that elected Lincoln and preceded the War, one of the states held a referendum on whether black people should be allowed to vote.  The results came back decisively "No", they should not.  The state was New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..indentured servitude was not slavery--although there were certainly many abuses. As for the Irish immigrants...they held blacks responsible for the draft...and rioted...one of NYC's worst riots..immortalized at the end of the movie 'Gangs of New York"..resulted in the lynching of any person of color unlucky enough to be caught on the streets.
> 
> The "Irish Slaves" position..is absurd..to any who read history--it has become one of the perennial positions trotted out by racists...a search of this board will no doubt find many threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a movie watcher and certainly not about to take one as a history lesson.  Is that all you have to go on?  Because the flaw in that "logic" doesn't even need to be articulated.
> 
> Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son).  They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity.  But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.
> 
> >> In the 1650s, after Oliver Cromwell had conquered Ireland in a series of massacres, he left his brother, Henry, as the island’s governor.* In the next decade Henry sold thousands of Irish people, mostly women and children, as slaves to the West Indies. Estimates range between 30,000 and 80,000*. The higher number seems quite likely, in the light of a letter Henry Cromwell wrote to a slaver, saying “it is not in the least doubted you may have such a number of them as you think fitt [sic]… I desire to express as much zeal in this design as you could wish.”
> 
> This Henry of the Uprighte Harte, as he called himself, said in another letter to a slaver who wanted only girls, “I think it might be of like advantage fitt to sende 1500 or 2000 young boys aforementioned. We could well spare them…” The Irish slaves, most of them women, were mated with the Africans. There is “a tradition” – as historians sometimes call something which they have good reason to believe but can’t prove – that up to the early nineteenth century there were blacks on some of the islands who spoke Gaelic. In any case, the West Indian accent becomes much more comprehensible when the Irish slaves are taken into account.
> 
> ... Why were these people sold into slavery? Henry gives us clues: “Concerning the young women, although we must use force takeinge them up, yet it beinge so much to their owne goode…” And in another letter, the one in which he suggests some men be taken too: “who knows but that it may be the meanes to make them Englishmen, I mean rather Christians.” In other words, Henry was trying to sell off as many pagans as he could. This was at the height of the English witch-craze, which was a pogrom against those who still adhered to the Celtic religions. Ireland was the stronghold for the old beliefs. This, better than anything else, explains the mercilessness of Cromwell’s massacres there.<<  -- Ventura: Hear That Long Snake Moan pp. 8-9
> 
> >> Those transported unwillingly were not indentures. They were political prisoners, vagrants, or people who had been defined as "undesirable" by the English state.[1] Penal transportation of Irish people was at its height during the 17th century, during the Cromwellian conquest and settlement of Ireland (1649-1653).[1] During this period, thousands of Irish people were sent to the Caribbean, or "Barbadosed", against their will.[2]  ---- Wiki: Irish Indentured Servants​
> You're actually suggesting I'm "racist" for knowing my own ancestral land's history while you quote from frickin' _*movies*_?
Click to expand...

Oh Gawd! Now the Irish will be asking for reparations!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Pogo said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. *Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought.* Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get this idea that the Irish were by definition racists?  Seems to me they would have been aware that Britain had been sending thousands of Irish slaves ("indentured servants") to the West Indies, which would have bestowed a degree of sympathy.  I can't connect these dots.
> 
> As for attitudes in the north, in the election of 1860, the same one that elected Lincoln and preceded the War, one of the states held a referendum on whether black people should be allowed to vote.  The results came back decisively "No", they should not.  The state was New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..indentured servitude was not slavery--although there were certainly many abuses. As for the Irish immigrants...they held blacks responsible for the draft...and rioted...one of NYC's worst riots..immortalized at the end of the movie 'Gangs of New York"..resulted in the lynching of any person of color unlucky enough to be caught on the streets.
> 
> The "Irish Slaves" position..is absurd..to any who read history--it has become one of the perennial positions trotted out by racists...a search of this board will no doubt find many threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a movie watcher and certainly not about to take one as a history lesson.  Is that all you have to go on?  Because the flaw in that "logic" doesn't even need to be articulated.
> 
> Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son).  They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity.  But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.
> 
> >> In the 1650s, after Oliver Cromwell had conquered Ireland in a series of massacres, he left his brother, Henry, as the island’s governor.* In the next decade Henry sold thousands of Irish people, mostly women and children, as slaves to the West Indies. Estimates range between 30,000 and 80,000*. The higher number seems quite likely, in the light of a letter Henry Cromwell wrote to a slaver, saying “it is not in the least doubted you may have such a number of them as you think fitt [sic]… I desire to express as much zeal in this design as you could wish.”
> 
> This Henry of the Uprighte Harte, as he called himself, said in another letter to a slaver who wanted only girls, “I think it might be of like advantage fitt to sende 1500 or 2000 young boys aforementioned. We could well spare them…” The Irish slaves, most of them women, were mated with the Africans. There is “a tradition” – as historians sometimes call something which they have good reason to believe but can’t prove – that up to the early nineteenth century there were blacks on some of the islands who spoke Gaelic. In any case, the West Indian accent becomes much more comprehensible when the Irish slaves are taken into account.
> 
> ... Why were these people sold into slavery? Henry gives us clues: “Concerning the young women, although we must use force takeinge them up, yet it beinge so much to their owne goode…” And in another letter, the one in which he suggests some men be taken too: “who knows but that it may be the meanes to make them Englishmen, I mean rather Christians.” In other words, Henry was trying to sell off as many pagans as he could. This was at the height of the English witch-craze, which was a pogrom against those who still adhered to the Celtic religions. Ireland was the stronghold for the old beliefs. This, better than anything else, explains the mercilessness of Cromwell’s massacres there.<<  -- Ventura: Hear That Long Snake Moan pp. 8-9
> 
> >> Those transported unwillingly were not indentures. They were political prisoners, vagrants, or people who had been defined as "undesirable" by the English state.[1] Penal transportation of Irish people was at its height during the 17th century, during the Cromwellian conquest and settlement of Ireland (1649-1653).[1] During this period, thousands of Irish people were sent to the Caribbean, or "Barbadosed", against their will.[2]  ---- Wiki: Irish Indentured Servants​
> You're actually suggesting I'm "racist" for knowing my own ancestral land's history while you quote from frickin' _*movies*_?
Click to expand...

Nope..I'm suggesting you're an ignorant fool..for, among other things, inferring that I called you..anything at all!

As for the offending movie ref.--if you weren't such an obvious historical naif--you'd be able to easily look up the NYC draft riots of the civil war--and learn for yourself. But instead you choose to focus on my ref.'ing movie..and not on the content.

As for your knowledge of your land's 'history'-- not impressed--as you would have known that many people who were not Irish were indentured..that it was a common response to debtor's prison..only a fool would equate Slavery..with the children being enslaved in perpetuity..with indentured servitude..which was for a set length of time.  Just because there were abuses..or that the indentured servants CONTRACTS were bought and sold--does not make them slaves..and it, for sure, does not in any way mitigate the perpetual enslavement of Africans.

The poor Irish..gimme a break!


----------



## impuretrash

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen any of that. They seem to be talkin equality all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essen admitted that he is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he meant...like me..he didnt care if someone called him a racist.  From what I recall he doesnt believe its possible for a Black person to be racist in a society dominated by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with the above statement--just putting it out there. I'm aware of the logic behind it and I don't buy into it. "Justified" racism is still racism. Seeing the very real need for change..does not excuse becoming just like those you hate. As well....one would have to say the exact same thing about Whites living in a society dominated by Blacks. I don't buy it...one can either rise above their hatred and distrust..or one can be consumed by it. I believe this truth to be applicable to all humans..regardless of race. To believe that the Racism of the past justifies the racism of the future is wrong-headed, IMO. However, the racism of the past does _*explain*_ the racism of the future...and tit for tat is very attractive--it's just wrong..in the greater scheme. Not that it might not become our future...just that sowing the seeds for more enmity--seems just a bit short-sighted.
> My Granny said it best...always forgive..and never forget.
> 
> Many see the demographic turning upside down....and Whites..who are unmixed...descending to the bottom of the social hierarchy. They see this as 'payback' and ironic justice.
> Given the proportion of wealth and power White folk still hold..I'd not hold my breath for this to happen.
> 
> ***edit*** After reading an earlier post i see that you are separating what you call racism and prejudice..I've been using the two terms interchangeably. After some thought..I agree....Blacks can be prejudiced--with or without cause--but they do not..in the long term benefit from our culture of racism..thus they cannot be 'racist' by your definition. Let it be known though..that most here mean prejudice when they say racist--so their posts need to taken in that context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racism is a word in the dictionary, which means it has a specific definition. Nowhere in its definition does it say any of the moronic nonsense you guys are babbling on about. Maybe you dummies should actually learn the words you keep using.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or...maybe you should accept that words are both mutable and malleable. They change over time..derive new meanings...lose old ones. Context defines...and refines. Communication is dynamic, not static.
> 
> You needn't feel sad that the conversation is over your head--there is no stigma attached.
Click to expand...


This notion that only white people can be racist is fucking racist


----------



## westwall

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
Click to expand...






There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.

Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.


----------



## Pogo

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. *Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought.* Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get this idea that the Irish were by definition racists?  Seems to me they would have been aware that Britain had been sending thousands of Irish slaves ("indentured servants") to the West Indies, which would have bestowed a degree of sympathy.  I can't connect these dots.
> 
> As for attitudes in the north, in the election of 1860, the same one that elected Lincoln and preceded the War, one of the states held a referendum on whether black people should be allowed to vote.  The results came back decisively "No", they should not.  The state was New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..indentured servitude was not slavery--although there were certainly many abuses. As for the Irish immigrants...they held blacks responsible for the draft...and rioted...one of NYC's worst riots..immortalized at the end of the movie 'Gangs of New York"..resulted in the lynching of any person of color unlucky enough to be caught on the streets.
> 
> The "Irish Slaves" position..is absurd..to any who read history--it has become one of the perennial positions trotted out by racists...a search of this board will no doubt find many threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a movie watcher and certainly not about to take one as a history lesson.  Is that all you have to go on?  Because the flaw in that "logic" doesn't even need to be articulated.
> 
> Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son).  They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity.  But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.
> 
> >> In the 1650s, after Oliver Cromwell had conquered Ireland in a series of massacres, he left his brother, Henry, as the island’s governor.* In the next decade Henry sold thousands of Irish people, mostly women and children, as slaves to the West Indies. Estimates range between 30,000 and 80,000*. The higher number seems quite likely, in the light of a letter Henry Cromwell wrote to a slaver, saying “it is not in the least doubted you may have such a number of them as you think fitt [sic]… I desire to express as much zeal in this design as you could wish.”
> 
> This Henry of the Uprighte Harte, as he called himself, said in another letter to a slaver who wanted only girls, “I think it might be of like advantage fitt to sende 1500 or 2000 young boys aforementioned. We could well spare them…” The Irish slaves, most of them women, were mated with the Africans. There is “a tradition” – as historians sometimes call something which they have good reason to believe but can’t prove – that up to the early nineteenth century there were blacks on some of the islands who spoke Gaelic. In any case, the West Indian accent becomes much more comprehensible when the Irish slaves are taken into account.
> 
> ... Why were these people sold into slavery? Henry gives us clues: “Concerning the young women, although we must use force takeinge them up, yet it beinge so much to their owne goode…” And in another letter, the one in which he suggests some men be taken too: “who knows but that it may be the meanes to make them Englishmen, I mean rather Christians.” In other words, Henry was trying to sell off as many pagans as he could. This was at the height of the English witch-craze, which was a pogrom against those who still adhered to the Celtic religions. Ireland was the stronghold for the old beliefs. This, better than anything else, explains the mercilessness of Cromwell’s massacres there.<<  -- Ventura: Hear That Long Snake Moan pp. 8-9
> 
> >> Those transported unwillingly were not indentures. They were political prisoners, vagrants, or people who had been defined as "undesirable" by the English state.[1] Penal transportation of Irish people was at its height during the 17th century, during the Cromwellian conquest and settlement of Ireland (1649-1653).[1] During this period, thousands of Irish people were sent to the Caribbean, or "Barbadosed", against their will.[2]  ---- Wiki: Irish Indentured Servants​
> You're actually suggesting I'm "racist" for knowing my own ancestral land's history while you quote from frickin' _*movies*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope..I'm suggesting you're an ignorant fool..for, among other things, inferring that I called you..anything at all!
> 
> As for the offending movie ref.--if you weren't such an obvious historical naif--you'd be able to easily look up the NYC draft riots of the civil war--and learn for yourself. But instead you choose to focus on my ref.'ing movie..and not on the content.
Click to expand...


Then come up with an actual *legitimate *source.  I'd be soundly embarrassed if I tried to make a historical point by pointing to a frickin' movie.  Yet that's what you did.  Isn't it.



EvilEyeFleegle said:


> As for your knowledge of your land's 'history'-- not impressed--as you would have known that many people who were not Irish were indentured..that it was a common response to debtor's prison..only a fool would equate Slavery..with the children being enslaved in perpetuity..with indentured servitude..which was for a set length of time.  Just because there were abuses..or that the indentured servants CONTRACTS were bought and sold--does not make them slaves..and it, for sure, does not in any way mitigate the perpetual enslavement of Africans.
> 
> The poor Irish..gimme a break!



I made that distinction at the top above, which apparently you skipped right past, and the fact REMAINS it's people taken by force ("although we must use force takeinge them up") in an actual historical event that before that post you insisted did not happen and was the fantasy of "racists".  NOR did I say or imply that it "mitigated" anything about Africans --- you pulled that out of your ass.  I posted SOLELY on your ass-sertion that Irish were by nature "racists'.  THAT'S IT.  I even bolded the relevant part referenced, and I RE-quote:



> Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long



That's YOU.  And now proven wrong, you can't admit you were WRONG the whole time.

Even after, you can't admit it, putting "history" in quotes as if it's not real after it's been documented.  Then you want to pretend I'm a "historical naif" because I don't quote fucking MOVIES??

Go fuck yourself, dishonest hack.


----------



## IM2

Pogo said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. *Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought.* Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get this idea that the Irish were by definition racists?  Seems to me they would have been aware that Britain had been sending thousands of Irish slaves ("indentured servants") to the West Indies, which would have bestowed a degree of sympathy.  I can't connect these dots.
> 
> As for attitudes in the north, in the election of 1860, the same one that elected Lincoln and preceded the War, one of the states held a referendum on whether black people should be allowed to vote.  The results came back decisively "No", they should not.  The state was New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..indentured servitude was not slavery--although there were certainly many abuses. As for the Irish immigrants...they held blacks responsible for the draft...and rioted...one of NYC's worst riots..immortalized at the end of the movie 'Gangs of New York"..resulted in the lynching of any person of color unlucky enough to be caught on the streets.
> 
> The "Irish Slaves" position..is absurd..to any who read history--it has become one of the perennial positions trotted out by racists...a search of this board will no doubt find many threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a movie watcher and certainly not about to take one as a history lesson.  Is that all you have to go on?  Because the flaw in that "logic" doesn't even need to be articulated.
> 
> Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son).  They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity.  But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.
> 
> >> In the 1650s, after Oliver Cromwell had conquered Ireland in a series of massacres, he left his brother, Henry, as the island’s governor.* In the next decade Henry sold thousands of Irish people, mostly women and children, as slaves to the West Indies. Estimates range between 30,000 and 80,000*. The higher number seems quite likely, in the light of a letter Henry Cromwell wrote to a slaver, saying “it is not in the least doubted you may have such a number of them as you think fitt [sic]… I desire to express as much zeal in this design as you could wish.”
> 
> This Henry of the Uprighte Harte, as he called himself, said in another letter to a slaver who wanted only girls, “I think it might be of like advantage fitt to sende 1500 or 2000 young boys aforementioned. We could well spare them…” The Irish slaves, most of them women, were mated with the Africans. There is “a tradition” – as historians sometimes call something which they have good reason to believe but can’t prove – that up to the early nineteenth century there were blacks on some of the islands who spoke Gaelic. In any case, the West Indian accent becomes much more comprehensible when the Irish slaves are taken into account.
> 
> ... Why were these people sold into slavery? Henry gives us clues: “Concerning the young women, although we must use force takeinge them up, yet it beinge so much to their owne goode…” And in another letter, the one in which he suggests some men be taken too: “who knows but that it may be the meanes to make them Englishmen, I mean rather Christians.” In other words, Henry was trying to sell off as many pagans as he could. This was at the height of the English witch-craze, which was a pogrom against those who still adhered to the Celtic religions. Ireland was the stronghold for the old beliefs. This, better than anything else, explains the mercilessness of Cromwell’s massacres there.<<  -- Ventura: Hear That Long Snake Moan pp. 8-9
> 
> >> Those transported unwillingly were not indentures. They were political prisoners, vagrants, or people who had been defined as "undesirable" by the English state.[1] Penal transportation of Irish people was at its height during the 17th century, during the Cromwellian conquest and settlement of Ireland (1649-1653).[1] *During this period, thousands of Irish people were sent to the Caribbean, or "Barbadosed", against their will.*[2]  ---- Wiki: Irish Indentured Servants​
> You're actually suggesting I'm "racist" for knowing my own ancestral land's history while you quote from frickin' _*movies*_?
Click to expand...


You might want to talk with Liam Hogan about this. He is a historian. He lives in Ireland. Irish were not slaves and while Irish did not have it easy, they had the advantage of being white.

*All of my work on the “Irish slaves” meme (2015–’19)*
Liam Hogan
Mar 12, 2017 

All of my work on the “Irish slaves” meme (2015–’19)


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
Click to expand...

Indentured servitude had a time limit...commonly 7 years..you could buy your way out...early...but 7 years..and you were free to go.


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. *Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought.* Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get this idea that the Irish were by definition racists?  Seems to me they would have been aware that Britain had been sending thousands of Irish slaves ("indentured servants") to the West Indies, which would have bestowed a degree of sympathy.  I can't connect these dots.
> 
> As for attitudes in the north, in the election of 1860, the same one that elected Lincoln and preceded the War, one of the states held a referendum on whether black people should be allowed to vote.  The results came back decisively "No", they should not.  The state was New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..indentured servitude was not slavery--although there were certainly many abuses. As for the Irish immigrants...they held blacks responsible for the draft...and rioted...one of NYC's worst riots..immortalized at the end of the movie 'Gangs of New York"..resulted in the lynching of any person of color unlucky enough to be caught on the streets.
> 
> The "Irish Slaves" position..is absurd..to any who read history--it has become one of the perennial positions trotted out by racists...a search of this board will no doubt find many threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a movie watcher and certainly not about to take one as a history lesson.  Is that all you have to go on?  Because the flaw in that "logic" doesn't even need to be articulated.
> 
> Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son).  They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity.  But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.
> 
> >> In the 1650s, after Oliver Cromwell had conquered Ireland in a series of massacres, he left his brother, Henry, as the island’s governor.* In the next decade Henry sold thousands of Irish people, mostly women and children, as slaves to the West Indies. Estimates range between 30,000 and 80,000*. The higher number seems quite likely, in the light of a letter Henry Cromwell wrote to a slaver, saying “it is not in the least doubted you may have such a number of them as you think fitt [sic]… I desire to express as much zeal in this design as you could wish.”
> 
> This Henry of the Uprighte Harte, as he called himself, said in another letter to a slaver who wanted only girls, “I think it might be of like advantage fitt to sende 1500 or 2000 young boys aforementioned. We could well spare them…” The Irish slaves, most of them women, were mated with the Africans. There is “a tradition” – as historians sometimes call something which they have good reason to believe but can’t prove – that up to the early nineteenth century there were blacks on some of the islands who spoke Gaelic. In any case, the West Indian accent becomes much more comprehensible when the Irish slaves are taken into account.
> 
> ... Why were these people sold into slavery? Henry gives us clues: “Concerning the young women, although we must use force takeinge them up, yet it beinge so much to their owne goode…” And in another letter, the one in which he suggests some men be taken too: “who knows but that it may be the meanes to make them Englishmen, I mean rather Christians.” In other words, Henry was trying to sell off as many pagans as he could. This was at the height of the English witch-craze, which was a pogrom against those who still adhered to the Celtic religions. Ireland was the stronghold for the old beliefs. This, better than anything else, explains the mercilessness of Cromwell’s massacres there.<<  -- Ventura: Hear That Long Snake Moan pp. 8-9
> 
> >> Those transported unwillingly were not indentures. They were political prisoners, vagrants, or people who had been defined as "undesirable" by the English state.[1] Penal transportation of Irish people was at its height during the 17th century, during the Cromwellian conquest and settlement of Ireland (1649-1653).[1] *During this period, thousands of Irish people were sent to the Caribbean, or "Barbadosed", against their will.*[2]  ---- Wiki: Irish Indentured Servants​
> You're actually suggesting I'm "racist" for knowing my own ancestral land's history while you quote from frickin' _*movies*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to talk with Liam Hogan about this. He is a historian. He lives in Ireland. Irish were not slaves and while Irish did not have it easy, they had the advantage of being white.
> 
> *All of my work on the “Irish slaves” meme (2015–’19)*
> Liam Hogan
> Mar 12, 2017
> 
> All of my work on the “Irish slaves” meme (2015–’19)
Click to expand...




EvilEyeFleegle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indentured servitude had a time limit...commonly 7 years..you could buy your way out...early...but 7 years..and you were free to go.
Click to expand...


Yes and I *posted all that in 1190 above*, didn't I.

But let's sit on our hands and go


----------



## westwall

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indentured servitude had a time limit...commonly 7 years..you could buy your way out...early...but 7 years..and you were free to go.
Click to expand...






No always.  In fact, I think that was the most advantageous arrangement.   Most weren't that nice.  Most of the contracts I have seen were for 15 years.  A few were for 20.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
Click to expand...

Incorrect. Indentured servitude was not slavery and many people did work out of it.

*Indentured Servants In The U.S.*
Indentured servants first arrived in America in the decade following the settlement of Jamestown by the Virginia Company in 1607.

The idea of indentured servitude was born of a need for cheap labor. The earliest settlers soon realized that they had lots of land to care for, but no one to care for it. With passage to the Colonies expensive for all but the wealthy, the Virginia Company developed the system of indentured servitude to attract workers. Indentured servants became vital to the colonial economy.

The timing of the Virginia colony was ideal. The Thirty Year's War had left Europe's economy depressed, and many skilled and unskilled laborers were without work. A new life in the New World offered a glimmer of hope; this explains how one-half to two-thirds of the immigrants who came to the American colonies arrived as indentured servants.

Servants typically worked four to seven years in exchange for passage, room, board, lodging and freedom dues. While the life of an indentured servant was harsh and restrictive, it wasn't slavery. There were laws that protected some of their rights. But their life was not an easy one, and the punishments meted out to people who wronged were harsher than those for non-servants. An indentured servant's contract could be extended as punishment for breaking a law, such as running away, or in the case of female servants, becoming pregnant.

For those that survived the work and received their freedom package, many historians argue that they were better off than those new immigrants who came freely to the country. *Their contract may have included at least 25 acres of land, a year's worth of corn, arms, a cow and new clothes. Some servants did rise to become part of the colonial elite, but for the majority of indentured servants that survived the treacherous journey by sea and the harsh conditions of life in the New World, satisfaction was a modest life as a freeman in a burgeoning colonial economy.*

*In 1619 the first black Africans came to Virginia. With no slave laws in place, they were initially treated as indentured servants, and given the same opportunities for freedom dues as whites. However, slave laws were soon passed – in Massachusetts in 1641 and Virginia in 1661 –and any small freedoms that might have existed for blacks were taken away.

As demands for labor grew, so did the cost of indentured servants. Many landowners also felt threatened by newly freed servants demand for land. The colonial elite realized the problems of indentured servitude. Landowners turned to African slaves as a more profitable and ever-renewable source of labor and the shift from indentured servants to racial slavery had begun.*

Indentured Servants In The U.S. | History Detectives | PBS


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. *Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought.* Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get this idea that the Irish were by definition racists?  Seems to me they would have been aware that Britain had been sending thousands of Irish slaves ("indentured servants") to the West Indies, which would have bestowed a degree of sympathy.  I can't connect these dots.
> 
> As for attitudes in the north, in the election of 1860, the same one that elected Lincoln and preceded the War, one of the states held a referendum on whether black people should be allowed to vote.  The results came back decisively "No", they should not.  The state was New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..indentured servitude was not slavery--although there were certainly many abuses. As for the Irish immigrants...they held blacks responsible for the draft...and rioted...one of NYC's worst riots..immortalized at the end of the movie 'Gangs of New York"..resulted in the lynching of any person of color unlucky enough to be caught on the streets.
> 
> The "Irish Slaves" position..is absurd..to any who read history--it has become one of the perennial positions trotted out by racists...a search of this board will no doubt find many threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a movie watcher and certainly not about to take one as a history lesson.  Is that all you have to go on?  Because the flaw in that "logic" doesn't even need to be articulated.
> 
> Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son).  They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity.  But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.
> 
> >> In the 1650s, after Oliver Cromwell had conquered Ireland in a series of massacres, he left his brother, Henry, as the island’s governor.* In the next decade Henry sold thousands of Irish people, mostly women and children, as slaves to the West Indies. Estimates range between 30,000 and 80,000*. The higher number seems quite likely, in the light of a letter Henry Cromwell wrote to a slaver, saying “it is not in the least doubted you may have such a number of them as you think fitt [sic]… I desire to express as much zeal in this design as you could wish.”
> 
> This Henry of the Uprighte Harte, as he called himself, said in another letter to a slaver who wanted only girls, “I think it might be of like advantage fitt to sende 1500 or 2000 young boys aforementioned. We could well spare them…” The Irish slaves, most of them women, were mated with the Africans. There is “a tradition” – as historians sometimes call something which they have good reason to believe but can’t prove – that up to the early nineteenth century there were blacks on some of the islands who spoke Gaelic. In any case, the West Indian accent becomes much more comprehensible when the Irish slaves are taken into account.
> 
> ... Why were these people sold into slavery? Henry gives us clues: “Concerning the young women, although we must use force takeinge them up, yet it beinge so much to their owne goode…” And in another letter, the one in which he suggests some men be taken too: “who knows but that it may be the meanes to make them Englishmen, I mean rather Christians.” In other words, Henry was trying to sell off as many pagans as he could. This was at the height of the English witch-craze, which was a pogrom against those who still adhered to the Celtic religions. Ireland was the stronghold for the old beliefs. This, better than anything else, explains the mercilessness of Cromwell’s massacres there.<<  -- Ventura: Hear That Long Snake Moan pp. 8-9
> 
> >> Those transported unwillingly were not indentures. They were political prisoners, vagrants, or people who had been defined as "undesirable" by the English state.[1] Penal transportation of Irish people was at its height during the 17th century, during the Cromwellian conquest and settlement of Ireland (1649-1653).[1] *During this period, thousands of Irish people were sent to the Caribbean, or "Barbadosed", against their will.*[2]  ---- Wiki: Irish Indentured Servants​
> You're actually suggesting I'm "racist" for knowing my own ancestral land's history while you quote from frickin' _*movies*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to talk with Liam Hogan about this. He is a historian. He lives in Ireland. Irish were not slaves and while Irish did not have it easy, they had the advantage of being white.
> 
> *All of my work on the “Irish slaves” meme (2015–’19)*
> Liam Hogan
> Mar 12, 2017
> 
> All of my work on the “Irish slaves” meme (2015–’19)
Click to expand...







They in many cases were treated worse than slaves.  Irish working in the factories had a lower life expectancy than slaves did, as an example.

They were universally disliked, and the Sullivan Act was passed to specifically target them.

They had no white privilege. 

Far from it.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Pogo said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. *Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought.* Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this idea that the Irish were by definition racists?  Seems to me they would have been aware that Britain had been sending thousands of Irish slaves ("indentured servants") to the West Indies, which would have bestowed a degree of sympathy.  I can't connect these dots.
> 
> As for attitudes in the north, in the election of 1860, the same one that elected Lincoln and preceded the War, one of the states held a referendum on whether black people should be allowed to vote.  The results came back decisively "No", they should not.  The state was New York.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..indentured servitude was not slavery--although there were certainly many abuses. As for the Irish immigrants...they held blacks responsible for the draft...and rioted...one of NYC's worst riots..immortalized at the end of the movie 'Gangs of New York"..resulted in the lynching of any person of color unlucky enough to be caught on the streets.
> 
> The "Irish Slaves" position..is absurd..to any who read history--it has become one of the perennial positions trotted out by racists...a search of this board will no doubt find many threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a movie watcher and certainly not about to take one as a history lesson.  Is that all you have to go on?  Because the flaw in that "logic" doesn't even need to be articulated.
> 
> Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son).  They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity.  But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.
> 
> >> In the 1650s, after Oliver Cromwell had conquered Ireland in a series of massacres, he left his brother, Henry, as the island’s governor.* In the next decade Henry sold thousands of Irish people, mostly women and children, as slaves to the West Indies. Estimates range between 30,000 and 80,000*. The higher number seems quite likely, in the light of a letter Henry Cromwell wrote to a slaver, saying “it is not in the least doubted you may have such a number of them as you think fitt [sic]… I desire to express as much zeal in this design as you could wish.”
> 
> This Henry of the Uprighte Harte, as he called himself, said in another letter to a slaver who wanted only girls, “I think it might be of like advantage fitt to sende 1500 or 2000 young boys aforementioned. We could well spare them…” The Irish slaves, most of them women, were mated with the Africans. There is “a tradition” – as historians sometimes call something which they have good reason to believe but can’t prove – that up to the early nineteenth century there were blacks on some of the islands who spoke Gaelic. In any case, the West Indian accent becomes much more comprehensible when the Irish slaves are taken into account.
> 
> ... Why were these people sold into slavery? Henry gives us clues: “Concerning the young women, although we must use force takeinge them up, yet it beinge so much to their owne goode…” And in another letter, the one in which he suggests some men be taken too: “who knows but that it may be the meanes to make them Englishmen, I mean rather Christians.” In other words, Henry was trying to sell off as many pagans as he could. This was at the height of the English witch-craze, which was a pogrom against those who still adhered to the Celtic religions. Ireland was the stronghold for the old beliefs. This, better than anything else, explains the mercilessness of Cromwell’s massacres there.<<  -- Ventura: Hear That Long Snake Moan pp. 8-9
> 
> >> Those transported unwillingly were not indentures. They were political prisoners, vagrants, or people who had been defined as "undesirable" by the English state.[1] Penal transportation of Irish people was at its height during the 17th century, during the Cromwellian conquest and settlement of Ireland (1649-1653).[1] During this period, thousands of Irish people were sent to the Caribbean, or "Barbadosed", against their will.[2]  ---- Wiki: Irish Indentured Servants​
> You're actually suggesting I'm "racist" for knowing my own ancestral land's history while you quote from frickin' _*movies*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope..I'm suggesting you're an ignorant fool..for, among other things, inferring that I called you..anything at all!
> 
> As for the offending movie ref.--if you weren't such an obvious historical naif--you'd be able to easily look up the NYC draft riots of the civil war--and learn for yourself. But instead you choose to focus on my ref.'ing movie..and not on the content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then come up with an actual *legitimate *source.  I'd be soundly embarrassed if I tried to make a historical point by pointing to a frickin' movie.  Yet that's what you did.  Isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your knowledge of your land's 'history'-- not impressed--as you would have known that many people who were not Irish were indentured..that it was a common response to debtor's prison..only a fool would equate Slavery..with the children being enslaved in perpetuity..with indentured servitude..which was for a set length of time.  Just because there were abuses..or that the indentured servants CONTRACTS were bought and sold--does not make them slaves..and it, for sure, does not in any way mitigate the perpetual enslavement of Africans.
> 
> The poor Irish..gimme a break!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made that distinction at the top above, which apparently you skipped right past, and the fact REMAINS it's people taken by force ("although we must use force takeinge them up") in an actual historical event that before that post you insisted did not happen and was the fantasy of "racists".  NOR did I say or imply that it "mitigated" anything about Africans --- you pulled that out of your ass.  I posted SOLELY on your ass-sertion that Irish were by nature "racists'.  THAT'S IT.  I even bolded the relevant part referenced, and I RE-quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's YOU.  And now proven wrong, you can't admit you were WRONG the whole time.
> 
> Even after, you can't admit it, putting "history" in quotes as if it's not real after it's been documented.  Then you want to pretend I'm a "historical naif" because I don't quote fucking MOVIES??
> 
> Go fuck yourself, dishonest hack.
Click to expand...

"Racist by nature" is not "racist as the day is long' which they were. The Irish immigrants hated the blacks..because they knew that the Irish were just one small step above the Blacks..and they feared losing even that bit of social superiority..perceived, anyway. Historical naif..because anyone with more than a superficial knowledge of the era would have known about the NYC draft riots..known they were real..and would not have thrown out the Faux 'you quoted a movie' bs--to try and devalue the historical accuracy of my point. It is not my job to give you an education...it's yours to have one in the first place.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Indentured servitude was not slavery and many people did work out of it.
> 
> *Indentured Servants In The U.S.*
> Indentured servants first arrived in America in the decade following the settlement of Jamestown by the Virginia Company in 1607.
> 
> The idea of indentured servitude was born of a need for cheap labor. The earliest settlers soon realized that they had lots of land to care for, but no one to care for it. With passage to the Colonies expensive for all but the wealthy, the Virginia Company developed the system of indentured servitude to attract workers. Indentured servants became vital to the colonial economy.
> 
> The timing of the Virginia colony was ideal. The Thirty Year's War had left Europe's economy depressed, and many skilled and unskilled laborers were without work. A new life in the New World offered a glimmer of hope; this explains how one-half to two-thirds of the immigrants who came to the American colonies arrived as indentured servants.
> 
> Servants typically worked four to seven years in exchange for passage, room, board, lodging and freedom dues. While the life of an indentured servant was harsh and restrictive, it wasn't slavery. There were laws that protected some of their rights. But their life was not an easy one, and the punishments meted out to people who wronged were harsher than those for non-servants. An indentured servant's contract could be extended as punishment for breaking a law, such as running away, or in the case of female servants, becoming pregnant.
> 
> For those that survived the work and received their freedom package, many historians argue that they were better off than those new immigrants who came freely to the country. *Their contract may have included at least 25 acres of land, a year's worth of corn, arms, a cow and new clothes. Some servants did rise to become part of the colonial elite, but for the majority of indentured servants that survived the treacherous journey by sea and the harsh conditions of life in the New World, satisfaction was a modest life as a freeman in a burgeoning colonial economy.*
> 
> *In 1619 the first black Africans came to Virginia. With no slave laws in place, they were initially treated as indentured servants, and given the same opportunities for freedom dues as whites. However, slave laws were soon passed – in Massachusetts in 1641 and Virginia in 1661 –and any small freedoms that might have existed for blacks were taken away.
> 
> As demands for labor grew, so did the cost of indentured servants. Many landowners also felt threatened by newly freed servants demand for land. The colonial elite realized the problems of indentured servitude. Landowners turned to African slaves as a more profitable and ever-renewable source of labor and the shift from indentured servants to racial slavery had begun.*
> 
> Indentured Servants In The U.S. | History Detectives | PBS
Click to expand...







Wow.  Thanks for making my point.  The phrase "earned their freedom" kind of makes your claim incorrect.


----------



## Pogo

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this idea that the Irish were by definition racists?  Seems to me they would have been aware that Britain had been sending thousands of Irish slaves ("indentured servants") to the West Indies, which would have bestowed a degree of sympathy.  I can't connect these dots.
> 
> As for attitudes in the north, in the election of 1860, the same one that elected Lincoln and preceded the War, one of the states held a referendum on whether black people should be allowed to vote.  The results came back decisively "No", they should not.  The state was New York.
> 
> 
> 
> Well..indentured servitude was not slavery--although there were certainly many abuses. As for the Irish immigrants...they held blacks responsible for the draft...and rioted...one of NYC's worst riots..immortalized at the end of the movie 'Gangs of New York"..resulted in the lynching of any person of color unlucky enough to be caught on the streets.
> 
> The "Irish Slaves" position..is absurd..to any who read history--it has become one of the perennial positions trotted out by racists...a search of this board will no doubt find many threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a movie watcher and certainly not about to take one as a history lesson.  Is that all you have to go on?  Because the flaw in that "logic" doesn't even need to be articulated.
> 
> Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son).  They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity.  But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.
> 
> >> In the 1650s, after Oliver Cromwell had conquered Ireland in a series of massacres, he left his brother, Henry, as the island’s governor.* In the next decade Henry sold thousands of Irish people, mostly women and children, as slaves to the West Indies. Estimates range between 30,000 and 80,000*. The higher number seems quite likely, in the light of a letter Henry Cromwell wrote to a slaver, saying “it is not in the least doubted you may have such a number of them as you think fitt [sic]… I desire to express as much zeal in this design as you could wish.”
> 
> This Henry of the Uprighte Harte, as he called himself, said in another letter to a slaver who wanted only girls, “I think it might be of like advantage fitt to sende 1500 or 2000 young boys aforementioned. We could well spare them…” The Irish slaves, most of them women, were mated with the Africans. There is “a tradition” – as historians sometimes call something which they have good reason to believe but can’t prove – that up to the early nineteenth century there were blacks on some of the islands who spoke Gaelic. In any case, the West Indian accent becomes much more comprehensible when the Irish slaves are taken into account.
> 
> ... Why were these people sold into slavery? Henry gives us clues: “Concerning the young women, although we must use force takeinge them up, yet it beinge so much to their owne goode…” And in another letter, the one in which he suggests some men be taken too: “who knows but that it may be the meanes to make them Englishmen, I mean rather Christians.” In other words, Henry was trying to sell off as many pagans as he could. This was at the height of the English witch-craze, which was a pogrom against those who still adhered to the Celtic religions. Ireland was the stronghold for the old beliefs. This, better than anything else, explains the mercilessness of Cromwell’s massacres there.<<  -- Ventura: Hear That Long Snake Moan pp. 8-9
> 
> >> Those transported unwillingly were not indentures. They were political prisoners, vagrants, or people who had been defined as "undesirable" by the English state.[1] Penal transportation of Irish people was at its height during the 17th century, during the Cromwellian conquest and settlement of Ireland (1649-1653).[1] During this period, thousands of Irish people were sent to the Caribbean, or "Barbadosed", against their will.[2]  ---- Wiki: Irish Indentured Servants​
> You're actually suggesting I'm "racist" for knowing my own ancestral land's history while you quote from frickin' _*movies*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope..I'm suggesting you're an ignorant fool..for, among other things, inferring that I called you..anything at all!
> 
> As for the offending movie ref.--if you weren't such an obvious historical naif--you'd be able to easily look up the NYC draft riots of the civil war--and learn for yourself. But instead you choose to focus on my ref.'ing movie..and not on the content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then come up with an actual *legitimate *source.  I'd be soundly embarrassed if I tried to make a historical point by pointing to a frickin' movie.  Yet that's what you did.  Isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your knowledge of your land's 'history'-- not impressed--as you would have known that many people who were not Irish were indentured..that it was a common response to debtor's prison..only a fool would equate Slavery..with the children being enslaved in perpetuity..with indentured servitude..which was for a set length of time.  Just because there were abuses..or that the indentured servants CONTRACTS were bought and sold--does not make them slaves..and it, for sure, does not in any way mitigate the perpetual enslavement of Africans.
> 
> The poor Irish..gimme a break!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made that distinction at the top above, which apparently you skipped right past, and the fact REMAINS it's people taken by force ("although we must use force takeinge them up") in an actual historical event that before that post you insisted did not happen and was the fantasy of "racists".  NOR did I say or imply that it "mitigated" anything about Africans --- you pulled that out of your ass.  I posted SOLELY on your ass-sertion that Irish were by nature "racists'.  THAT'S IT.  I even bolded the relevant part referenced, and I RE-quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's YOU.  And now proven wrong, you can't admit you were WRONG the whole time.
> 
> Even after, you can't admit it, putting "history" in quotes as if it's not real after it's been documented.  Then you want to pretend I'm a "historical naif" because I don't quote fucking MOVIES??
> 
> Go fuck yourself, dishonest hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Racist by nature" is not "racist as the day is long' which they were. *The Irish immigrants hated the blacks.*.because they knew that the Irish were just one small step above the Blacks..and they feared losing even that bit of social superiority..perceived, anyway. Historical naif..because anyone with more than a superficial knowledge of the era would have known about the NYC draft riots..known they were real..and would not have thrown out the Faux 'you quoted a movie' bs--to try and devalue the historical accuracy of my point. It is not my job to give you an education...it's yours to have one in the first place.
Click to expand...


Ever heard the old advice, "when you find yourself in a hole the first thing to do is quit diggin'"?

Yet dig you did, didn't you.  The bolded passage above that even as you read this mouthing your words you're ignoring, is a Sweeping Generalization and as such, _invalid _as an argument.  Moreover it's the same one you got busted on in the first place, yet here you come expecting different results because you can't read.

You're way out of your league here, obviously.


----------



## IM2

Now since people want to try making whites into slaves, shall we discuss the 100 years after slavery? Were whites denied opportunity by the American system of apartheid after slavery was ended on paper? Where were the white codes? Or white sundown towns?


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Indentured servitude was not slavery and many people did work out of it.
> 
> *Indentured Servants In The U.S.*
> Indentured servants first arrived in America in the decade following the settlement of Jamestown by the Virginia Company in 1607.
> 
> The idea of indentured servitude was born of a need for cheap labor. The earliest settlers soon realized that they had lots of land to care for, but no one to care for it. With passage to the Colonies expensive for all but the wealthy, the Virginia Company developed the system of indentured servitude to attract workers. Indentured servants became vital to the colonial economy.
> 
> The timing of the Virginia colony was ideal. The Thirty Year's War had left Europe's economy depressed, and many skilled and unskilled laborers were without work. A new life in the New World offered a glimmer of hope; this explains how one-half to two-thirds of the immigrants who came to the American colonies arrived as indentured servants.
> 
> Servants typically worked four to seven years in exchange for passage, room, board, lodging and freedom dues. While the life of an indentured servant was harsh and restrictive, it wasn't slavery. There were laws that protected some of their rights. But their life was not an easy one, and the punishments meted out to people who wronged were harsher than those for non-servants. An indentured servant's contract could be extended as punishment for breaking a law, such as running away, or in the case of female servants, becoming pregnant.
> 
> For those that survived the work and received their freedom package, many historians argue that they were better off than those new immigrants who came freely to the country. *Their contract may have included at least 25 acres of land, a year's worth of corn, arms, a cow and new clothes. Some servants did rise to become part of the colonial elite, but for the majority of indentured servants that survived the treacherous journey by sea and the harsh conditions of life in the New World, satisfaction was a modest life as a freeman in a burgeoning colonial economy.*
> 
> *In 1619 the first black Africans came to Virginia. With no slave laws in place, they were initially treated as indentured servants, and given the same opportunities for freedom dues as whites. However, slave laws were soon passed – in Massachusetts in 1641 and Virginia in 1661 –and any small freedoms that might have existed for blacks were taken away.
> 
> As demands for labor grew, so did the cost of indentured servants. Many landowners also felt threatened by newly freed servants demand for land. The colonial elite realized the problems of indentured servitude. Landowners turned to African slaves as a more profitable and ever-renewable source of labor and the shift from indentured servants to racial slavery had begun.*
> 
> Indentured Servants In The U.S. | History Detectives | PBS
Click to expand...


I ain't the one trying to call it "slavery", that would be fuck-nuts with the cartoon cigar up there.  I drew the distinction immediately.  He's dishonest enough to try to pin it on me because his own position fell apart.

The first black Africans on the North American continent btw were brought to what is now South Carolina in 1526, nearly a century prior to 1619.  I've posted about that elsewhere.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Indentured servitude was not slavery and many people did work out of it.
> 
> *Indentured Servants In The U.S.*
> Indentured servants first arrived in America in the decade following the settlement of Jamestown by the Virginia Company in 1607.
> 
> The idea of indentured servitude was born of a need for cheap labor. The earliest settlers soon realized that they had lots of land to care for, but no one to care for it. With passage to the Colonies expensive for all but the wealthy, the Virginia Company developed the system of indentured servitude to attract workers. Indentured servants became vital to the colonial economy.
> 
> The timing of the Virginia colony was ideal. The Thirty Year's War had left Europe's economy depressed, and many skilled and unskilled laborers were without work. A new life in the New World offered a glimmer of hope; this explains how one-half to two-thirds of the immigrants who came to the American colonies arrived as indentured servants.
> 
> Servants typically worked four to seven years in exchange for passage, room, board, lodging and freedom dues. While the life of an indentured servant was harsh and restrictive, it wasn't slavery. There were laws that protected some of their rights. But their life was not an easy one, and the punishments meted out to people who wronged were harsher than those for non-servants. An indentured servant's contract could be extended as punishment for breaking a law, such as running away, or in the case of female servants, becoming pregnant.
> 
> For those that survived the work and received their freedom package, many historians argue that they were better off than those new immigrants who came freely to the country. *Their contract may have included at least 25 acres of land, a year's worth of corn, arms, a cow and new clothes. Some servants did rise to become part of the colonial elite, but for the majority of indentured servants that survived the treacherous journey by sea and the harsh conditions of life in the New World, satisfaction was a modest life as a freeman in a burgeoning colonial economy.*
> 
> *In 1619 the first black Africans came to Virginia. With no slave laws in place, they were initially treated as indentured servants, and given the same opportunities for freedom dues as whites. However, slave laws were soon passed – in Massachusetts in 1641 and Virginia in 1661 –and any small freedoms that might have existed for blacks were taken away.
> 
> As demands for labor grew, so did the cost of indentured servants. Many landowners also felt threatened by newly freed servants demand for land. The colonial elite realized the problems of indentured servitude. Landowners turned to African slaves as a more profitable and ever-renewable source of labor and the shift from indentured servants to racial slavery had begun.*
> 
> Indentured Servants In The U.S. | History Detectives | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Thanks for making my point.  The phrase "earned their freedom" kind of makes your claim incorrect.
Click to expand...



Actually it doesn't when you compare that to blacks who could not earn their freedom for doing the same work for the same amount of time. Nice try mighty disingenuous one.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Pogo said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..indentured servitude was not slavery--although there were certainly many abuses. As for the Irish immigrants...they held blacks responsible for the draft...and rioted...one of NYC's worst riots..immortalized at the end of the movie 'Gangs of New York"..resulted in the lynching of any person of color unlucky enough to be caught on the streets.
> 
> The "Irish Slaves" position..is absurd..to any who read history--it has become one of the perennial positions trotted out by racists...a search of this board will no doubt find many threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a movie watcher and certainly not about to take one as a history lesson.  Is that all you have to go on?  Because the flaw in that "logic" doesn't even need to be articulated.
> 
> Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son).  They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity.  But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.
> 
> >> In the 1650s, after Oliver Cromwell had conquered Ireland in a series of massacres, he left his brother, Henry, as the island’s governor.* In the next decade Henry sold thousands of Irish people, mostly women and children, as slaves to the West Indies. Estimates range between 30,000 and 80,000*. The higher number seems quite likely, in the light of a letter Henry Cromwell wrote to a slaver, saying “it is not in the least doubted you may have such a number of them as you think fitt [sic]… I desire to express as much zeal in this design as you could wish.”
> 
> This Henry of the Uprighte Harte, as he called himself, said in another letter to a slaver who wanted only girls, “I think it might be of like advantage fitt to sende 1500 or 2000 young boys aforementioned. We could well spare them…” The Irish slaves, most of them women, were mated with the Africans. There is “a tradition” – as historians sometimes call something which they have good reason to believe but can’t prove – that up to the early nineteenth century there were blacks on some of the islands who spoke Gaelic. In any case, the West Indian accent becomes much more comprehensible when the Irish slaves are taken into account.
> 
> ... Why were these people sold into slavery? Henry gives us clues: “Concerning the young women, although we must use force takeinge them up, yet it beinge so much to their owne goode…” And in another letter, the one in which he suggests some men be taken too: “who knows but that it may be the meanes to make them Englishmen, I mean rather Christians.” In other words, Henry was trying to sell off as many pagans as he could. This was at the height of the English witch-craze, which was a pogrom against those who still adhered to the Celtic religions. Ireland was the stronghold for the old beliefs. This, better than anything else, explains the mercilessness of Cromwell’s massacres there.<<  -- Ventura: Hear That Long Snake Moan pp. 8-9
> 
> >> Those transported unwillingly were not indentures. They were political prisoners, vagrants, or people who had been defined as "undesirable" by the English state.[1] Penal transportation of Irish people was at its height during the 17th century, during the Cromwellian conquest and settlement of Ireland (1649-1653).[1] During this period, thousands of Irish people were sent to the Caribbean, or "Barbadosed", against their will.[2]  ---- Wiki: Irish Indentured Servants​
> You're actually suggesting I'm "racist" for knowing my own ancestral land's history while you quote from frickin' _*movies*_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope..I'm suggesting you're an ignorant fool..for, among other things, inferring that I called you..anything at all!
> 
> As for the offending movie ref.--if you weren't such an obvious historical naif--you'd be able to easily look up the NYC draft riots of the civil war--and learn for yourself. But instead you choose to focus on my ref.'ing movie..and not on the content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then come up with an actual *legitimate *source.  I'd be soundly embarrassed if I tried to make a historical point by pointing to a frickin' movie.  Yet that's what you did.  Isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your knowledge of your land's 'history'-- not impressed--as you would have known that many people who were not Irish were indentured..that it was a common response to debtor's prison..only a fool would equate Slavery..with the children being enslaved in perpetuity..with indentured servitude..which was for a set length of time.  Just because there were abuses..or that the indentured servants CONTRACTS were bought and sold--does not make them slaves..and it, for sure, does not in any way mitigate the perpetual enslavement of Africans.
> 
> The poor Irish..gimme a break!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made that distinction at the top above, which apparently you skipped right past, and the fact REMAINS it's people taken by force ("although we must use force takeinge them up") in an actual historical event that before that post you insisted did not happen and was the fantasy of "racists".  NOR did I say or imply that it "mitigated" anything about Africans --- you pulled that out of your ass.  I posted SOLELY on your ass-sertion that Irish were by nature "racists'.  THAT'S IT.  I even bolded the relevant part referenced, and I RE-quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's YOU.  And now proven wrong, you can't admit you were WRONG the whole time.
> 
> Even after, you can't admit it, putting "history" in quotes as if it's not real after it's been documented.  Then you want to pretend I'm a "historical naif" because I don't quote fucking MOVIES??
> 
> Go fuck yourself, dishonest hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Racist by nature" is not "racist as the day is long' which they were. *The Irish immigrants hated the blacks.*.because they knew that the Irish were just one small step above the Blacks..and they feared losing even that bit of social superiority..perceived, anyway. Historical naif..because anyone with more than a superficial knowledge of the era would have known about the NYC draft riots..known they were real..and would not have thrown out the Faux 'you quoted a movie' bs--to try and devalue the historical accuracy of my point. It is not my job to give you an education...it's yours to have one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever heard the old advice, "when you find yourself in a hole the first thing to do is quit diggin'"?
> 
> Yet dig you did, didn't you.  The bolded passage above that even as you read this mouthing your words you're ignoring, is a Sweeping Generalization and as such, _invalid _as an argument.  Moreover it's the same one you got busted on in the first place, yet here you come expecting different results because you can't read.
> 
> You're way out of your league here, obviously.
Click to expand...

Well..that I'm out of my league when talking with you is a given.....***smiles***

https://www.history.com/topics/american-civil-war/the-irish-brigade
_*
"Many historians say that the Battle of Gettysburg was the Civil War’s turning point toward Union victory. It was also the turning point for the Irish Brigade. By the summer of 1863, the tragically high numbers of casualties in the Brigade led many Irish soldiers and their families to believe that the Union Army was taking advantage of their willingness to fight by using them as cannon fodder. They were further infuriated by the National Conscription Act, passed in March of that year, which made every unmarried man in the Union between the ages of 21 and 45 subject to a draft lottery unless he could hire a replacement or pay a $300 fee. As many working-class Irish people saw it, this was discrimination: They were poor men being forced to fight in a “rich man’s war.” At the same time, many Irish people had come to believe that the government’s reasons for fighting the war had changed: It was not about preserving the Union any longer but about ending slavery—a cause that most Irish people in the U.S. emphatically did not support.

These tensions boiled over in New York City on July 13, about a week after the Battle of Gettysburg, when thousands of Irish immigrants took to the streets for five days in violent protest against the draft law—and, more generally, against the black people they blamed for the war. Mobs assaulted any black person they saw on the street, ransacked and burned homes in African-American neighborhoods, and looted stores owned by blacks and “sympathetic” whites. Federal troops arrived in the city on July 16 to quell the disorder. At least 120 people, most of them African-American, died in the violence.

This outburst of racist violence marked the end of organized Irish participation in the Civil War, though individual Irishmen continued to serve as soldiers in the Union Army. The Irish Brigade diminished greatly in size and disbanded for good in 1864."
*_
The Divide Between Blacks and the Irish_*


What explains the attitude of people whose experience in Ireland and the United States one might have thought would predispose them to sympathy with all victims of slavery and racial oppression? It was not the inevitable consequence of blind historic forces, still less of biology, but of choices made among available alternatives.

In 1834 a mostly Irish mob in Philadelphia rampaged through the black district. By the time they subsided, two black people were killed and many beaten. Two churches and upwards of 20 homes were laid waste, their contents looted or destroyed. A committee appointed to investigate the riot identified as a principal cause the belief that some employers were hiring black workers over whites.

Such events were common at the time. No less a witness than Abraham Lincoln warned in 1837 that "accounts of outrages committed by mobs form the everyday news of the times."

Black workers had traditionally been an important part of the waterfront workforce in New York, Philadelphia and other northern cities, as well as Baltimore, Charleston, New Orleans and other Southern ports. In 1850, Irish laborers in New York demanded the dismissal of a black laborer who was working alongside them.

During the strike of 1852 and again in 1855, 1862 and 1863, Irish longshoremen battled black workers who had been brought in to take their places. The underlying cause of the New York Riot of 1863, misnamed the Draft Riot, was the employment of black workers on the docks. According to one historian, in Philadelphia, as in New York, "Irish gangs not only drove blacks out of jobs, they also served as surrogate unions." There, the race riot of 1849 and the longshore strike of 1851 were simply different tactical phases of the same struggle.

In August 1862, a largely Irish mob in Brooklyn attacked the black employees, chiefly women and children, who were working in a tobacco factory. The mob, having driven the black employees to the upper stories of the building, then set fire to the first floor. The factory was allowed to reopen only when the employer promised to dismiss the Negroes and hire Irish.

Irish attitudes toward the free Negro in the North led them to oppose abolition. In 1838 an Irish mob burned just-completed Pennsylvania Hall, built by subscription to serve as a center for abolitionist meetings. It was not that the Irish supported slavery: They would have been happy to see slavery abolished, provided all the black folk could have been kept on the plantations or shipped out of the country altogether. Since such an outcome could not be guaranteed, throughout the 19th century they were solid supporters of the Democratic Party, which before the Civil War protected slavery in the South and after the War sought to restrict the rights of the freed people.
*_

Carry on...


----------



## IM2

Pogo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Indentured servitude was not slavery and many people did work out of it.
> 
> *Indentured Servants In The U.S.*
> Indentured servants first arrived in America in the decade following the settlement of Jamestown by the Virginia Company in 1607.
> 
> The idea of indentured servitude was born of a need for cheap labor. The earliest settlers soon realized that they had lots of land to care for, but no one to care for it. With passage to the Colonies expensive for all but the wealthy, the Virginia Company developed the system of indentured servitude to attract workers. Indentured servants became vital to the colonial economy.
> 
> The timing of the Virginia colony was ideal. The Thirty Year's War had left Europe's economy depressed, and many skilled and unskilled laborers were without work. A new life in the New World offered a glimmer of hope; this explains how one-half to two-thirds of the immigrants who came to the American colonies arrived as indentured servants.
> 
> Servants typically worked four to seven years in exchange for passage, room, board, lodging and freedom dues. While the life of an indentured servant was harsh and restrictive, it wasn't slavery. There were laws that protected some of their rights. But their life was not an easy one, and the punishments meted out to people who wronged were harsher than those for non-servants. An indentured servant's contract could be extended as punishment for breaking a law, such as running away, or in the case of female servants, becoming pregnant.
> 
> For those that survived the work and received their freedom package, many historians argue that they were better off than those new immigrants who came freely to the country. *Their contract may have included at least 25 acres of land, a year's worth of corn, arms, a cow and new clothes. Some servants did rise to become part of the colonial elite, but for the majority of indentured servants that survived the treacherous journey by sea and the harsh conditions of life in the New World, satisfaction was a modest life as a freeman in a burgeoning colonial economy.*
> 
> *In 1619 the first black Africans came to Virginia. With no slave laws in place, they were initially treated as indentured servants, and given the same opportunities for freedom dues as whites. However, slave laws were soon passed – in Massachusetts in 1641 and Virginia in 1661 –and any small freedoms that might have existed for blacks were taken away.
> 
> As demands for labor grew, so did the cost of indentured servants. Many landowners also felt threatened by newly freed servants demand for land. The colonial elite realized the problems of indentured servitude. Landowners turned to African slaves as a more profitable and ever-renewable source of labor and the shift from indentured servants to racial slavery had begun.*
> 
> Indentured Servants In The U.S. | History Detectives | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ain't the one trying to call it "slavery", that would be fuck-nuts with the cartoon cigar up there.  I drew the distinction immediately.  He's dishonest enough to try to pin it on me because his own position fell apart.
> 
> The first black Africans on the North American continent btw were brought to what is now South Carolina in 1526, nearly a century prior to 1619.  I've posted about that elsewhere.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son). They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity. But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.



Yes I know the Spanish had slaves. But the context of this discussion refers to the time period this was called America to include the American colony.


----------



## Pogo

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a movie watcher and certainly not about to take one as a history lesson.  Is that all you have to go on?  Because the flaw in that "logic" doesn't even need to be articulated.
> 
> Tens of thousands of Irish captives were indeed sent to the Americas by Henry Cromwell (Oliver's son).  They're more accurately called 'indentured servants' in that, being white, they could work off their "debt" after some finite time whereas the black African slaves had their status in perpetuity.  But they were captured from Ireland and they were enslaved, so the point stands.
> 
> >> In the 1650s, after Oliver Cromwell had conquered Ireland in a series of massacres, he left his brother, Henry, as the island’s governor.* In the next decade Henry sold thousands of Irish people, mostly women and children, as slaves to the West Indies. Estimates range between 30,000 and 80,000*. The higher number seems quite likely, in the light of a letter Henry Cromwell wrote to a slaver, saying “it is not in the least doubted you may have such a number of them as you think fitt [sic]… I desire to express as much zeal in this design as you could wish.”
> 
> This Henry of the Uprighte Harte, as he called himself, said in another letter to a slaver who wanted only girls, “I think it might be of like advantage fitt to sende 1500 or 2000 young boys aforementioned. We could well spare them…” The Irish slaves, most of them women, were mated with the Africans. There is “a tradition” – as historians sometimes call something which they have good reason to believe but can’t prove – that up to the early nineteenth century there were blacks on some of the islands who spoke Gaelic. In any case, the West Indian accent becomes much more comprehensible when the Irish slaves are taken into account.
> 
> ... Why were these people sold into slavery? Henry gives us clues: “Concerning the young women, although we must use force takeinge them up, yet it beinge so much to their owne goode…” And in another letter, the one in which he suggests some men be taken too: “who knows but that it may be the meanes to make them Englishmen, I mean rather Christians.” In other words, Henry was trying to sell off as many pagans as he could. This was at the height of the English witch-craze, which was a pogrom against those who still adhered to the Celtic religions. Ireland was the stronghold for the old beliefs. This, better than anything else, explains the mercilessness of Cromwell’s massacres there.<<  -- Ventura: Hear That Long Snake Moan pp. 8-9
> 
> >> Those transported unwillingly were not indentures. They were political prisoners, vagrants, or people who had been defined as "undesirable" by the English state.[1] Penal transportation of Irish people was at its height during the 17th century, during the Cromwellian conquest and settlement of Ireland (1649-1653).[1] During this period, thousands of Irish people were sent to the Caribbean, or "Barbadosed", against their will.[2]  ---- Wiki: Irish Indentured Servants​
> You're actually suggesting I'm "racist" for knowing my own ancestral land's history while you quote from frickin' _*movies*_?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope..I'm suggesting you're an ignorant fool..for, among other things, inferring that I called you..anything at all!
> 
> As for the offending movie ref.--if you weren't such an obvious historical naif--you'd be able to easily look up the NYC draft riots of the civil war--and learn for yourself. But instead you choose to focus on my ref.'ing movie..and not on the content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then come up with an actual *legitimate *source.  I'd be soundly embarrassed if I tried to make a historical point by pointing to a frickin' movie.  Yet that's what you did.  Isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your knowledge of your land's 'history'-- not impressed--as you would have known that many people who were not Irish were indentured..that it was a common response to debtor's prison..only a fool would equate Slavery..with the children being enslaved in perpetuity..with indentured servitude..which was for a set length of time.  Just because there were abuses..or that the indentured servants CONTRACTS were bought and sold--does not make them slaves..and it, for sure, does not in any way mitigate the perpetual enslavement of Africans.
> 
> The poor Irish..gimme a break!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made that distinction at the top above, which apparently you skipped right past, and the fact REMAINS it's people taken by force ("although we must use force takeinge them up") in an actual historical event that before that post you insisted did not happen and was the fantasy of "racists".  NOR did I say or imply that it "mitigated" anything about Africans --- you pulled that out of your ass.  I posted SOLELY on your ass-sertion that Irish were by nature "racists'.  THAT'S IT.  I even bolded the relevant part referenced, and I RE-quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's YOU.  And now proven wrong, you can't admit you were WRONG the whole time.
> 
> Even after, you can't admit it, putting "history" in quotes as if it's not real after it's been documented.  Then you want to pretend I'm a "historical naif" because I don't quote fucking MOVIES??
> 
> Go fuck yourself, dishonest hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Racist by nature" is not "racist as the day is long' which they were. *The Irish immigrants hated the blacks.*.because they knew that the Irish were just one small step above the Blacks..and they feared losing even that bit of social superiority..perceived, anyway. Historical naif..because anyone with more than a superficial knowledge of the era would have known about the NYC draft riots..known they were real..and would not have thrown out the Faux 'you quoted a movie' bs--to try and devalue the historical accuracy of my point. It is not my job to give you an education...it's yours to have one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever heard the old advice, "when you find yourself in a hole the first thing to do is quit diggin'"?
> 
> Yet dig you did, didn't you.  The bolded passage above that even as you read this mouthing your words you're ignoring, is a Sweeping Generalization and as such, _invalid _as an argument.  Moreover it's the same one you got busted on in the first place, yet here you come expecting different results because you can't read.
> 
> You're way out of your league here, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..that I'm out of my league when talking with you is a given.....***smiles***
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/american-civil-war/the-irish-brigade
> _*
> "Many historians say that the Battle of Gettysburg was the Civil War’s turning point toward Union victory. It was also the turning point for the Irish Brigade. By the summer of 1863, the tragically high numbers of casualties in the Brigade led many Irish soldiers and their families to believe that the Union Army was taking advantage of their willingness to fight by using them as cannon fodder. They were further infuriated by the National Conscription Act, passed in March of that year, which made every unmarried man in the Union between the ages of 21 and 45 subject to a draft lottery unless he could hire a replacement or pay a $300 fee. As many working-class Irish people saw it, this was discrimination: They were poor men being forced to fight in a “rich man’s war.” At the same time, many Irish people had come to believe that the government’s reasons for fighting the war had changed: It was not about preserving the Union any longer but about ending slavery—a cause that most Irish people in the U.S. emphatically did not support.
> 
> These tensions boiled over in New York City on July 13, about a week after the Battle of Gettysburg, when thousands of Irish immigrants took to the streets for five days in violent protest against the draft law—and, more generally, against the black people they blamed for the war. Mobs assaulted any black person they saw on the street, ransacked and burned homes in African-American neighborhoods, and looted stores owned by blacks and “sympathetic” whites. Federal troops arrived in the city on July 16 to quell the disorder. At least 120 people, most of them African-American, died in the violence.
> 
> This outburst of racist violence marked the end of organized Irish participation in the Civil War, though individual Irishmen continued to serve as soldiers in the Union Army. The Irish Brigade diminished greatly in size and disbanded for good in 1864."
> *_
> The Divide Between Blacks and the Irish
> _*
> 
> What explains the attitude of people whose experience in Ireland and the United States one might have thought would predispose them to sympathy with all victims of slavery and racial oppression? It was not the inevitable consequence of blind historic forces, still less of biology, but of choices made among available alternatives.
> 
> In 1834 a mostly Irish mob in Philadelphia rampaged through the black district. By the time they subsided, two black people were killed and many beaten. Two churches and upwards of 20 homes were laid waste, their contents looted or destroyed. A committee appointed to investigate the riot identified as a principal cause the belief that some employers were hiring black workers over whites.
> 
> Such events were common at the time. No less a witness than Abraham Lincoln warned in 1837 that "accounts of outrages committed by mobs form the everyday news of the times."
> 
> Black workers had traditionally been an important part of the waterfront workforce in New York, Philadelphia and other northern cities, as well as Baltimore, Charleston, New Orleans and other Southern ports. In 1850, Irish laborers in New York demanded the dismissal of a black laborer who was working alongside them.
> 
> During the strike of 1852 and again in 1855, 1862 and 1863, Irish longshoremen battled black workers who had been brought in to take their places. The underlying cause of the New York Riot of 1863, misnamed the Draft Riot, was the employment of black workers on the docks. According to one historian, in Philadelphia, as in New York, "Irish gangs not only drove blacks out of jobs, they also served as surrogate unions." There, the race riot of 1849 and the longshore strike of 1851 were simply different tactical phases of the same struggle.
> 
> In August 1862, a largely Irish mob in Brooklyn attacked the black employees, chiefly women and children, who were working in a tobacco factory. The mob, having driven the black employees to the upper stories of the building, then set fire to the first floor. The factory was allowed to reopen only when the employer promised to dismiss the Negroes and hire Irish.
> 
> Irish attitudes toward the free Negro in the North led them to oppose abolition. In 1838 an Irish mob burned just-completed Pennsylvania Hall, built by subscription to serve as a center for abolitionist meetings. It was not that the Irish supported slavery: They would have been happy to see slavery abolished, provided all the black folk could have been kept on the plantations or shipped out of the country altogether. Since such an outcome could not be guaranteed, throughout the 19th century they were solid supporters of the Democratic Party, which before the Civil War protected slavery in the South and after the War sought to restrict the rights of the freed people.
> *_
> 
> Carry on...
Click to expand...


So now you think you can post your dishonesty in *bold *and it makes it all better?  And you STILL don't get what "Sweeping Generalization" means?

I'm done with your mendacity, Hacknoid.  FUCK outta here.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Pogo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Indentured servitude was not slavery and many people did work out of it.
> 
> *Indentured Servants In The U.S.*
> Indentured servants first arrived in America in the decade following the settlement of Jamestown by the Virginia Company in 1607.
> 
> The idea of indentured servitude was born of a need for cheap labor. The earliest settlers soon realized that they had lots of land to care for, but no one to care for it. With passage to the Colonies expensive for all but the wealthy, the Virginia Company developed the system of indentured servitude to attract workers. Indentured servants became vital to the colonial economy.
> 
> The timing of the Virginia colony was ideal. The Thirty Year's War had left Europe's economy depressed, and many skilled and unskilled laborers were without work. A new life in the New World offered a glimmer of hope; this explains how one-half to two-thirds of the immigrants who came to the American colonies arrived as indentured servants.
> 
> Servants typically worked four to seven years in exchange for passage, room, board, lodging and freedom dues. While the life of an indentured servant was harsh and restrictive, it wasn't slavery. There were laws that protected some of their rights. But their life was not an easy one, and the punishments meted out to people who wronged were harsher than those for non-servants. An indentured servant's contract could be extended as punishment for breaking a law, such as running away, or in the case of female servants, becoming pregnant.
> 
> For those that survived the work and received their freedom package, many historians argue that they were better off than those new immigrants who came freely to the country. *Their contract may have included at least 25 acres of land, a year's worth of corn, arms, a cow and new clothes. Some servants did rise to become part of the colonial elite, but for the majority of indentured servants that survived the treacherous journey by sea and the harsh conditions of life in the New World, satisfaction was a modest life as a freeman in a burgeoning colonial economy.*
> 
> *In 1619 the first black Africans came to Virginia. With no slave laws in place, they were initially treated as indentured servants, and given the same opportunities for freedom dues as whites. However, slave laws were soon passed – in Massachusetts in 1641 and Virginia in 1661 –and any small freedoms that might have existed for blacks were taken away.
> 
> As demands for labor grew, so did the cost of indentured servants. Many landowners also felt threatened by newly freed servants demand for land. The colonial elite realized the problems of indentured servitude. Landowners turned to African slaves as a more profitable and ever-renewable source of labor and the shift from indentured servants to racial slavery had begun.*
> 
> Indentured Servants In The U.S. | History Detectives | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ain't the one trying to call it "slavery", that would be fuck-nuts with the cartoon cigar up there.  I drew the distinction immediately.  He's dishonest enough to try to pin it on me because his own position fell apart.
> 
> The first black Africans on the North American continent btw were brought to what is now South Carolina in 1526, nearly a century prior to 1619.  I've posted about that elsewhere.
Click to expand...

You're pretty stupid..gotta admit! Show me where i called indentured servitude slavery....my entire point is that it was not..at all...and that crypto-racists like to say that it was.

I'm amused at how you choose to lie and dissemble in your vain attempt to devalue what I'd said..and how I destroyed your false equivalency re. indentured servitude and Slavery.


----------



## 22lcidw

its comical all of the Progs here knowing specific dates and years even the time of the day from hundreds of years past, yet they can't figure out how to go to school and really learn. Today it is easier not to. Black slaves, white slaves any slaves back then would have jumped at the opportunity to get an education and improve themselves. Especially if the price was right and is for many.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Pogo said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope..I'm suggesting you're an ignorant fool..for, among other things, inferring that I called you..anything at all!
> 
> As for the offending movie ref.--if you weren't such an obvious historical naif--you'd be able to easily look up the NYC draft riots of the civil war--and learn for yourself. But instead you choose to focus on my ref.'ing movie..and not on the content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then come up with an actual *legitimate *source.  I'd be soundly embarrassed if I tried to make a historical point by pointing to a frickin' movie.  Yet that's what you did.  Isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your knowledge of your land's 'history'-- not impressed--as you would have known that many people who were not Irish were indentured..that it was a common response to debtor's prison..only a fool would equate Slavery..with the children being enslaved in perpetuity..with indentured servitude..which was for a set length of time.  Just because there were abuses..or that the indentured servants CONTRACTS were bought and sold--does not make them slaves..and it, for sure, does not in any way mitigate the perpetual enslavement of Africans.
> 
> The poor Irish..gimme a break!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made that distinction at the top above, which apparently you skipped right past, and the fact REMAINS it's people taken by force ("although we must use force takeinge them up") in an actual historical event that before that post you insisted did not happen and was the fantasy of "racists".  NOR did I say or imply that it "mitigated" anything about Africans --- you pulled that out of your ass.  I posted SOLELY on your ass-sertion that Irish were by nature "racists'.  THAT'S IT.  I even bolded the relevant part referenced, and I RE-quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's YOU.  And now proven wrong, you can't admit you were WRONG the whole time.
> 
> Even after, you can't admit it, putting "history" in quotes as if it's not real after it's been documented.  Then you want to pretend I'm a "historical naif" because I don't quote fucking MOVIES??
> 
> Go fuck yourself, dishonest hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Racist by nature" is not "racist as the day is long' which they were. *The Irish immigrants hated the blacks.*.because they knew that the Irish were just one small step above the Blacks..and they feared losing even that bit of social superiority..perceived, anyway. Historical naif..because anyone with more than a superficial knowledge of the era would have known about the NYC draft riots..known they were real..and would not have thrown out the Faux 'you quoted a movie' bs--to try and devalue the historical accuracy of my point. It is not my job to give you an education...it's yours to have one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever heard the old advice, "when you find yourself in a hole the first thing to do is quit diggin'"?
> 
> Yet dig you did, didn't you.  The bolded passage above that even as you read this mouthing your words you're ignoring, is a Sweeping Generalization and as such, _invalid _as an argument.  Moreover it's the same one you got busted on in the first place, yet here you come expecting different results because you can't read.
> 
> You're way out of your league here, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..that I'm out of my league when talking with you is a given.....***smiles***
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/american-civil-war/the-irish-brigade
> _*
> "Many historians say that the Battle of Gettysburg was the Civil War’s turning point toward Union victory. It was also the turning point for the Irish Brigade. By the summer of 1863, the tragically high numbers of casualties in the Brigade led many Irish soldiers and their families to believe that the Union Army was taking advantage of their willingness to fight by using them as cannon fodder. They were further infuriated by the National Conscription Act, passed in March of that year, which made every unmarried man in the Union between the ages of 21 and 45 subject to a draft lottery unless he could hire a replacement or pay a $300 fee. As many working-class Irish people saw it, this was discrimination: They were poor men being forced to fight in a “rich man’s war.” At the same time, many Irish people had come to believe that the government’s reasons for fighting the war had changed: It was not about preserving the Union any longer but about ending slavery—a cause that most Irish people in the U.S. emphatically did not support.
> 
> These tensions boiled over in New York City on July 13, about a week after the Battle of Gettysburg, when thousands of Irish immigrants took to the streets for five days in violent protest against the draft law—and, more generally, against the black people they blamed for the war. Mobs assaulted any black person they saw on the street, ransacked and burned homes in African-American neighborhoods, and looted stores owned by blacks and “sympathetic” whites. Federal troops arrived in the city on July 16 to quell the disorder. At least 120 people, most of them African-American, died in the violence.
> 
> This outburst of racist violence marked the end of organized Irish participation in the Civil War, though individual Irishmen continued to serve as soldiers in the Union Army. The Irish Brigade diminished greatly in size and disbanded for good in 1864."
> *_
> The Divide Between Blacks and the Irish
> _*
> 
> What explains the attitude of people whose experience in Ireland and the United States one might have thought would predispose them to sympathy with all victims of slavery and racial oppression? It was not the inevitable consequence of blind historic forces, still less of biology, but of choices made among available alternatives.
> 
> In 1834 a mostly Irish mob in Philadelphia rampaged through the black district. By the time they subsided, two black people were killed and many beaten. Two churches and upwards of 20 homes were laid waste, their contents looted or destroyed. A committee appointed to investigate the riot identified as a principal cause the belief that some employers were hiring black workers over whites.
> 
> Such events were common at the time. No less a witness than Abraham Lincoln warned in 1837 that "accounts of outrages committed by mobs form the everyday news of the times."
> 
> Black workers had traditionally been an important part of the waterfront workforce in New York, Philadelphia and other northern cities, as well as Baltimore, Charleston, New Orleans and other Southern ports. In 1850, Irish laborers in New York demanded the dismissal of a black laborer who was working alongside them.
> 
> During the strike of 1852 and again in 1855, 1862 and 1863, Irish longshoremen battled black workers who had been brought in to take their places. The underlying cause of the New York Riot of 1863, misnamed the Draft Riot, was the employment of black workers on the docks. According to one historian, in Philadelphia, as in New York, "Irish gangs not only drove blacks out of jobs, they also served as surrogate unions." There, the race riot of 1849 and the longshore strike of 1851 were simply different tactical phases of the same struggle.
> 
> In August 1862, a largely Irish mob in Brooklyn attacked the black employees, chiefly women and children, who were working in a tobacco factory. The mob, having driven the black employees to the upper stories of the building, then set fire to the first floor. The factory was allowed to reopen only when the employer promised to dismiss the Negroes and hire Irish.
> 
> Irish attitudes toward the free Negro in the North led them to oppose abolition. In 1838 an Irish mob burned just-completed Pennsylvania Hall, built by subscription to serve as a center for abolitionist meetings. It was not that the Irish supported slavery: They would have been happy to see slavery abolished, provided all the black folk could have been kept on the plantations or shipped out of the country altogether. Since such an outcome could not be guaranteed, throughout the 19th century they were solid supporters of the Democratic Party, which before the Civil War protected slavery in the South and after the War sought to restrict the rights of the freed people.
> *_
> 
> Carry on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you think you can post your dishonesty in *bold *and it makes it all better?  And you STILL don't get what "Sweeping Generalization" means?
> 
> I'm done with you, Hacknoid.  FUCK outta here.
Click to expand...

Who gives a fuck what you're done with..idiot with delusions of intelligence. All is in bold because it is a quote--from the links you won't read.....can you cogently refute them?

No, i thought not...you should reread our exchanges..you don't come off looking all the good. ***smiles***

Your anger pleases me....it is a sign of defeat.


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Indentured servitude was not slavery and many people did work out of it.
> 
> *Indentured Servants In The U.S.*
> Indentured servants first arrived in America in the decade following the settlement of Jamestown by the Virginia Company in 1607.
> 
> The idea of indentured servitude was born of a need for cheap labor. The earliest settlers soon realized that they had lots of land to care for, but no one to care for it. With passage to the Colonies expensive for all but the wealthy, the Virginia Company developed the system of indentured servitude to attract workers. Indentured servants became vital to the colonial economy.
> 
> The timing of the Virginia colony was ideal. The Thirty Year's War had left Europe's economy depressed, and many skilled and unskilled laborers were without work. A new life in the New World offered a glimmer of hope; this explains how one-half to two-thirds of the immigrants who came to the American colonies arrived as indentured servants.
> 
> Servants typically worked four to seven years in exchange for passage, room, board, lodging and freedom dues. While the life of an indentured servant was harsh and restrictive, it wasn't slavery. There were laws that protected some of their rights. But their life was not an easy one, and the punishments meted out to people who wronged were harsher than those for non-servants. An indentured servant's contract could be extended as punishment for breaking a law, such as running away, or in the case of female servants, becoming pregnant.
> 
> For those that survived the work and received their freedom package, many historians argue that they were better off than those new immigrants who came freely to the country. *Their contract may have included at least 25 acres of land, a year's worth of corn, arms, a cow and new clothes. Some servants did rise to become part of the colonial elite, but for the majority of indentured servants that survived the treacherous journey by sea and the harsh conditions of life in the New World, satisfaction was a modest life as a freeman in a burgeoning colonial economy.*
> 
> *In 1619 the first black Africans came to Virginia. With no slave laws in place, they were initially treated as indentured servants, and given the same opportunities for freedom dues as whites. However, slave laws were soon passed – in Massachusetts in 1641 and Virginia in 1661 –and any small freedoms that might have existed for blacks were taken away.
> 
> As demands for labor grew, so did the cost of indentured servants. Many landowners also felt threatened by newly freed servants demand for land. The colonial elite realized the problems of indentured servitude. Landowners turned to African slaves as a more profitable and ever-renewable source of labor and the shift from indentured servants to racial slavery had begun.*
> 
> Indentured Servants In The U.S. | History Detectives | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Thanks for making my point.  The phrase "earned their freedom" kind of makes your claim incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it doesn't when you compare that to blacks who could not earn their freedom for doing the same work for the same amount of time. Nice try mighty disingenuous one.
Click to expand...


And that's why I made the distinction at the beginning between indentured servants (whites) whose captive servitude was temporary, and slaves (blacks) whose captured servitude was permanent.  But during the period OF that servitude they're both captive.

The only reason this came up at all was that sweeping slur on the Irish as a whole.  And then he wants to throw a hissyfit because he got called on it. That dood dug hisself a hole he'll never get out of.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

22lcidw said:


> its comical all of the Progs here knowing specific dates and years even the time of the day from hundreds of years past, yet they can't figure out how to go to school and really learn. Today it is easier not to. Black slaves, white slaves any slaves back then would have jumped at the opportunity to get an education and improve themselves. Especially if the price was right and is for many.


It's not a failing of just the Progs....plenty on the far-right are dirt ignorant..in a way that should not exist..here in the 21st century.


----------



## sparky

African chiefs urged to apologise for slave trade

~S~


----------



## Pogo

22lcidw said:


> its comical all of the Progs here knowing specific dates and years even the time of the day from hundreds of years past, yet they can't figure out how to go to school and really learn. Today it is easier not to. Black slaves, white slaves any slaves back then would have jumped at the opportunity to get an education and improve themselves. Especially if the price was right and is for many.



Actually it's comical that you haven't heard that "Progs" left the scene a century ago, speaking of edumacation or lack thereof.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Pogo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect. Indentured servitude was not slavery and many people did work out of it.
> 
> *Indentured Servants In The U.S.*
> Indentured servants first arrived in America in the decade following the settlement of Jamestown by the Virginia Company in 1607.
> 
> The idea of indentured servitude was born of a need for cheap labor. The earliest settlers soon realized that they had lots of land to care for, but no one to care for it. With passage to the Colonies expensive for all but the wealthy, the Virginia Company developed the system of indentured servitude to attract workers. Indentured servants became vital to the colonial economy.
> 
> The timing of the Virginia colony was ideal. The Thirty Year's War had left Europe's economy depressed, and many skilled and unskilled laborers were without work. A new life in the New World offered a glimmer of hope; this explains how one-half to two-thirds of the immigrants who came to the American colonies arrived as indentured servants.
> 
> Servants typically worked four to seven years in exchange for passage, room, board, lodging and freedom dues. While the life of an indentured servant was harsh and restrictive, it wasn't slavery. There were laws that protected some of their rights. But their life was not an easy one, and the punishments meted out to people who wronged were harsher than those for non-servants. An indentured servant's contract could be extended as punishment for breaking a law, such as running away, or in the case of female servants, becoming pregnant.
> 
> For those that survived the work and received their freedom package, many historians argue that they were better off than those new immigrants who came freely to the country. *Their contract may have included at least 25 acres of land, a year's worth of corn, arms, a cow and new clothes. Some servants did rise to become part of the colonial elite, but for the majority of indentured servants that survived the treacherous journey by sea and the harsh conditions of life in the New World, satisfaction was a modest life as a freeman in a burgeoning colonial economy.*
> 
> *In 1619 the first black Africans came to Virginia. With no slave laws in place, they were initially treated as indentured servants, and given the same opportunities for freedom dues as whites. However, slave laws were soon passed – in Massachusetts in 1641 and Virginia in 1661 –and any small freedoms that might have existed for blacks were taken away.
> 
> As demands for labor grew, so did the cost of indentured servants. Many landowners also felt threatened by newly freed servants demand for land. The colonial elite realized the problems of indentured servitude. Landowners turned to African slaves as a more profitable and ever-renewable source of labor and the shift from indentured servants to racial slavery had begun.*
> 
> Indentured Servants In The U.S. | History Detectives | PBS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Thanks for making my point.  The phrase "earned their freedom" kind of makes your claim incorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it doesn't when you compare that to blacks who could not earn their freedom for doing the same work for the same amount of time. Nice try mighty disingenuous one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why I made the distinction at the beginning between indentured servants (whites) whose captive servitude was temporary, and slaves (blacks) whose captured servitude was permanent.  But during the period OF that servitude they're both captive.
> 
> The only reason this came up at all was that sweeping slur on the Irish as a whole.  And then he wants to throw a hissyfit because he got called on it. That dood dug hisself a hole he'll never get out of.
Click to expand...

Actually, oh stupid one...i never said all Irish at all...I did say the Irish draftees...and the Irish immigrants..and history supports my assertion...you wish to employ exceptionalism..and postulate that there may have been a small percentage of non-racist Irish immigrants/ sure..go for it---but maybe you should read the historical data...before you immolate yourself on this issue. No matter...I'm a bit bored by it all....time for some reading....


----------



## 22lcidw

Pogo said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> its comical all of the Progs here knowing specific dates and years even the time of the day from hundreds of years past, yet they can't figure out how to go to school and really learn. Today it is easier not to. Black slaves, white slaves any slaves back then would have jumped at the opportunity to get an education and improve themselves. Especially if the price was right and is for many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's comical that you haven't heard that "Progs" left the scene a century ago, speaking of edumacation or lack thereof.
Click to expand...

Taxpayers do not have much say. Even though we think we do. Groups and fiefdoms control things. Things can improve. But it will take tough decisions and some will definitely be left behind so others can have a much better chance to succeed. Otherwise this will go on forever. Or until we reach taxation maximus and people revolt over it.


----------



## IM2

This thread is about the fact that a civilization existed in Africa that was equal to Europe. But because racists can't fathom the thought that blacks actually could function without whitey, we get all kinds of off topic bullshit from punk ass white boys who need a foot put up their white asses. This thread is not about whites crying about how they were slaves, it is not about how the Irish were treated or anything other than the fact that the African continent was full of nations of people and they had everything Europe had and then some. It was not limited to some saltine ass demarcation using the sahara. Egyptians were dark and light skinned black people, yet there were other great African empires besides Egypt.

Now that is what this thread is about. If you want to talk about what happened to the Irish, make a thread. If you want to pretend whitey actually fought to free slaves in America, start a thread. All off topic posts from this point on will be reported. And don't start crying when it happens. 

*Africa, you won't see on TV*


----------



## MizMolly

westwall said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
Click to expand...

I have read that indentured servants were treated horribly.


----------



## westwall

MizMolly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read that indentured servants were treated horribly.
Click to expand...






Some were, some weren't.   The same as the black slaves.   These black liberation theology nutjobs want you to believe that white slavery was somehow different from black slavery.  

It wasn't.   The facts are some slave owners were scum, and others weren't.  The color of the slave was immaterial.


----------



## impuretrash

Does this guy look "black" to you?




Kaaper - Wikipedia

How about this one?




The Seated Scribe - Wikipedia

What about this woman?




Nefertiti - Wikipedia


----------



## IM2

The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.

Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.

*Anatomy of a modern lie*

*Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
*A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
*One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
_By Liam Hogan_

The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”

This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.

It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.

*This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.

The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.

*In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.

*In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*

The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.

But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were

_“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_

*From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.

*But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*

*Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*

The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*

The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.

*Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*

But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.

*Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*

He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.

*The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*

*“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*

Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.

Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.

*In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.

Anatomy of a modern lie


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie








I feel sorry for you guy.  That level of hatred is going to eat you alive.  I really hope you seek some help.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie


All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.


----------



## IM2

Fuck it. It's time to shut mouths.






*No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas*
March 16, 2018
By Eoin O'Carroll

Despite efforts to debunk the falsehood, the notion of 'Irish slaves' continues to circulate online, clouding discussions about racism and further complicating relations between Irish-Americans and African-Americans.

n America, St. Patrick's Day, which arrives on Saturday, means peak exposure to a particular class of assertion that Irish people charitably refer to as "blarney."

You might hear, for instance, that St. Patrick chased the snakes out of Ireland (they were never there in the first place), that the color historically associated with him is green (it's actually blue), that he evangelized with a four-leaf clover (three leaves, to represent the Trinity), or that an Irish monk “discovered” America 500 years before Columbus (utter bollocks).

These misconceptions are relatively harmless, as misconceptions go, but there's another one, strangling some online comment threads about racism like an invasive vine, that some historians have been working tirelessly to stamp out. It’s the claim that Irish people were slaves in the Americas, particularly the British West Indies, and that they were treated just as badly as – or worse than – their African counterparts.

“I conservatively estimate that tens of millions of people have been exposed to ‘Irish slaves’ disinformation in one form or another on social media,” says Liam Hogan, a research librarian in Limerick, Ireland, who has led efforts to debunk this myth. “These people, some of whom are Irish-American, are essentially digging up our ancestors’ bones and sharpening them into rhetorical weapons to use against people of color.”

Fueled by an influential 2001 book by Irish journalist Sean O’Callaghan titled “To Hell or Barbados,” the myth began propagating online in far-right circles in the past decade, eventually making its way into mainstream publications such as Scientific American, which corrected their article, and Daily Kos, which didn’t.

Today, you’ll find the claim popping up in comment threads on issues ranging from reparations to police brutality, where it is nearly always deployed as a way to criticize African-Americans and other nonwhites for being too vocal in their demands for social justice. “We were slaves too,” the typical comment goes, “and you don’t hear us complaining.”

No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Fuck it. It's time to shut mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas*
> March 16, 2018
> By Eoin O'Carroll
> 
> Despite efforts to debunk the falsehood, the notion of 'Irish slaves' continues to circulate online, clouding discussions about racism and further complicating relations between Irish-Americans and African-Americans.
> 
> n America, St. Patrick's Day, which arrives on Saturday, means peak exposure to a particular class of assertion that Irish people charitably refer to as "blarney."
> 
> You might hear, for instance, that St. Patrick chased the snakes out of Ireland (they were never there in the first place), that the color historically associated with him is green (it's actually blue), that he evangelized with a four-leaf clover (three leaves, to represent the Trinity), or that an Irish monk “discovered” America 500 years before Columbus (utter bollocks).
> 
> These misconceptions are relatively harmless, as misconceptions go, but there's another one, strangling some online comment threads about racism like an invasive vine, that some historians have been working tirelessly to stamp out. It’s the claim that Irish people were slaves in the Americas, particularly the British West Indies, and that they were treated just as badly as – or worse than – their African counterparts.
> 
> “I conservatively estimate that tens of millions of people have been exposed to ‘Irish slaves’ disinformation in one form or another on social media,” says Liam Hogan, a research librarian in Limerick, Ireland, who has led efforts to debunk this myth. “These people, some of whom are Irish-American, are essentially digging up our ancestors’ bones and sharpening them into rhetorical weapons to use against people of color.”
> 
> Fueled by an influential 2001 book by Irish journalist Sean O’Callaghan titled “To Hell or Barbados,” the myth began propagating online in far-right circles in the past decade, eventually making its way into mainstream publications such as Scientific American, which corrected their article, and Daily Kos, which didn’t.
> 
> Today, you’ll find the claim popping up in comment threads on issues ranging from reparations to police brutality, where it is nearly always deployed as a way to criticize African-Americans and other nonwhites for being too vocal in their demands for social justice. “We were slaves too,” the typical comment goes, “and you don’t hear us complaining.”
> 
> No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas







Start with your mouth, dude.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
Click to expand...


STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
Click to expand...

Nothing happened to you. Here you are, shouting your foul opinions to the world. Not a single white man is stopping you. Ain't freedom great?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
Click to expand...


Can you post War and Peace? This one wasn’t long or boring enough. Don’t they still have indentured servitude in Africa? Maybe you could go there and help them Rerun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck it. It's time to shut mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas*
> March 16, 2018
> By Eoin O'Carroll
> 
> Despite efforts to debunk the falsehood, the notion of 'Irish slaves' continues to circulate online, clouding discussions about racism and further complicating relations between Irish-Americans and African-Americans.
> 
> n America, St. Patrick's Day, which arrives on Saturday, means peak exposure to a particular class of assertion that Irish people charitably refer to as "blarney."
> 
> You might hear, for instance, that St. Patrick chased the snakes out of Ireland (they were never there in the first place), that the color historically associated with him is green (it's actually blue), that he evangelized with a four-leaf clover (three leaves, to represent the Trinity), or that an Irish monk “discovered” America 500 years before Columbus (utter bollocks).
> 
> These misconceptions are relatively harmless, as misconceptions go, but there's another one, strangling some online comment threads about racism like an invasive vine, that some historians have been working tirelessly to stamp out. It’s the claim that Irish people were slaves in the Americas, particularly the British West Indies, and that they were treated just as badly as – or worse than – their African counterparts.
> 
> “I conservatively estimate that tens of millions of people have been exposed to ‘Irish slaves’ disinformation in one form or another on social media,” says Liam Hogan, a research librarian in Limerick, Ireland, who has led efforts to debunk this myth. “These people, some of whom are Irish-American, are essentially digging up our ancestors’ bones and sharpening them into rhetorical weapons to use against people of color.”
> 
> Fueled by an influential 2001 book by Irish journalist Sean O’Callaghan titled “To Hell or Barbados,” the myth began propagating online in far-right circles in the past decade, eventually making its way into mainstream publications such as Scientific American, which corrected their article, and Daily Kos, which didn’t.
> 
> Today, you’ll find the claim popping up in comment threads on issues ranging from reparations to police brutality, where it is nearly always deployed as a way to criticize African-Americans and other nonwhites for being too vocal in their demands for social justice. “We were slaves too,” the typical comment goes, “and you don’t hear us complaining.”
> 
> No, the Irish were not slaves in the Americas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start with your mouth, dude.
Click to expand...

My mouth is speaking the truth. So it won't be shutting. And understand that it's not hate that's my problem. When a white piece of trash enters a thread that's about how Africa had just as much civilization as Europe and is filled with so much motherfucking hate that they cannot admit this even after being shown evidence, then tries to derail the thread by trying to denigrate the blacks providing the information then tries brining up a long debunked off topic racist meme, that's the person who needs to shut their motherfucking mouth. And that's what you have been doing saltine. So now it's time for me to shut your mouth.

So maggot would you and godboy like to show me how whites suffered from Apartheid in America after slavery was supposed to be illegal? Maybe you can show me the white civil rights act that came about after whites were oppressed by that same apartheid. Bring it mouth. Come on Mr. Big nuts. You sold the wolf ticket so I want what I paid for bitch. Bring the facts saltine, don't go hiding in the Keebler treehouse.


----------



## Godboy

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post War and Peace? This one wasn’t long or boring enough. Don’t they still have indentured servitude in Africa? Maybe you could go there and help them Rerun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Slavery today is bigger than any other time in history. Africa is an awful place.

West African slavery lives on, 400 years after transatlantic trade began


----------



## IM2

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post War and Peace? This one wasn’t long or boring enough. Don’t they still have indentured servitude in Africa? Maybe you could go there and help them Rerun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Learn to read more than cartoons.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post War and Peace? This one wasn’t long or boring enough. Don’t they still have indentured servitude in Africa? Maybe you could go there and help them Rerun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery today is bigger than any other time in history. Africa is an awful place.
> 
> West African slavery lives on, 400 years after transatlantic trade began
Click to expand...


Really?

‘Modern-day slavery’ on the rise in Europe: report


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post War and Peace? This one wasn’t long or boring enough. Don’t they still have indentured servitude in Africa? Maybe you could go there and help them Rerun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery today is bigger than any other time in history. Africa is an awful place.
> 
> West African slavery lives on, 400 years after transatlantic trade began
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> ‘Modern-day slavery’ on the rise in Europe: report
Click to expand...

Do you want to compare numbers? I imagine you do not.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing happened to you. Here you are, shouting your foul opinions to the world. Not a single white man is stopping you. Ain't freedom great?
Click to expand...

I think I can speak better to what I have faced than you can boy. Turn black then tell me what hasn't happened.


----------



## IM2

Godboy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you post War and Peace? This one wasn’t long or boring enough. Don’t they still have indentured servitude in Africa? Maybe you could go there and help them Rerun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery today is bigger than any other time in history. Africa is an awful place.
> 
> West African slavery lives on, 400 years after transatlantic trade began
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> ‘Modern-day slavery’ on the rise in Europe: report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to compare numbers? I imagine you do not.
Click to expand...


The fact is that slavery goes on in Europe and it's not a small number.

Now would you like to compare the number of white countries colonized by African nations to the countries colonized by European ones?


----------



## Asclepias

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
Click to expand...

Of course slavery existed in the North at the time of the civil war...at least unofficially.  During those times abolitionists realized they would need something to get whites to fight the south. Claiming white people were being enslaved by the south and using picuters of mullatto children that appeared white woke whites up.

White slave propaganda - Wikipedia

"*White slave propaganda* is the term given to publicity, especially photograph and woodcuts, and also novels, articles, and popular lectures, about mixed-race, white-looking slaves, which was used during and prior to the American Civil War to further the abolitionist cause and to raise money for the education of former slaves. *The images included children with predominantly European-American features photographed alongside dark-skinned adult slaves with typically African-American features. It was intended to shock the viewing audiences with a reminder that slaves shared their humanity, and evidence that slaves did not belong in the category of the "Other"."*

*There were also public statements by pro-slavery activists who wanted slavery legalized nationwide, overruling state prohibitions, and that there was no reason why slavery was limited to blacks. According to them, Northern white laborers would have better lives as slaves."*

See how much fact white people leave out when they want to appear glorious and human?  Not many people know about this.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our arguments are supported by the facts we have shown to your face. The fantasy is your argument. Well actually it's more like a delusion. You've been shown that everything you have believed in your life is a lie. Instead of accepting the facts, you want to flail and kick like a 3 year old when it's told it can't have something. Your entire life has been fake news son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read that indentured servants were treated horribly.
Click to expand...

Not as horribly as the enslaved. There is a big difference in knowing you can...

A. Buy your way out of servitude or work off the debt.
B. rest easy realizing your children wont have to deal with this. Knowing this was not going to affect your children.
C. Knowing that if you decide to escape youre just another white person.


----------



## Asclepias

impuretrash said:


> Does this guy look "black" to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaaper - Wikipedia
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seated Scribe - Wikipedia
> 
> What about this woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nefertiti - Wikipedia


Yes they all look Black. Why do you ask?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing happened to you. Here you are, shouting your foul opinions to the world. Not a single white man is stopping you. Ain't freedom great?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I can speak better to what I have faced than you can boy. Turn black then tell me what hasn't happened.
Click to expand...






The one thing that comes across loud and clear is you are a whiny bitch.  Here's the deal clown boi...a Chinaman could be killed in the street like a dog, and no one would bat an eye.  A slave being murdered though, that was at least a property crime.  The owner had to be recompense for their loss.

Now, 125 years on, the Chinese are industrious business owners.  Well educated and enduring their kids are to.

How come you are not?  What defect in YOU compels you to snivel like a baby?


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing happened to you. Here you are, shouting your foul opinions to the world. Not a single white man is stopping you. Ain't freedom great?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I can speak better to what I have faced than you can boy. Turn black then tell me what hasn't happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that comes across loud and clear is you are a whiny bitch.  Here's the deal clown boi...a Chinaman could be killed in the street like a dog, and no one would bat an eye.  A slave being murdered though, that was at least a property crime.  The owner had to be recompense for their loss.
> 
> Now, 125 years on, the Chinese are industrious business owners.  Well educated and enduring their kids are to.
> 
> How come you are not?  What defect in YOU compels you to snivel like a baby?
Click to expand...

Like most retarded white people you fail to factor in several gigantic variables.  The Chinese were never deprived of their language, religion, and knowledge of their past in addition to never having to deal with the effects of multi generational slavery. When your history, knowledge of self, and culture are intact nothing can hold you back once the ankle weights are removed.


----------



## longly

IM2 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is a geographical designation racist?  Sub-Saharan literally means below the Sahara Desert.
> 
> The UN uses the term to designate the region for statistical purposes.  Is the UN racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because South Africa was not considered sub Saharan and countries above the Sahara was. Africans do not like the term and Africans consider it racist. That's the only opinion on this matter that has merit.
Click to expand...


Just because you don’t like don’t like something doesn’t make it untrue. You can’t wish your way into a better world.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All races and groups have been enslaved. What makes you so special? Quit whining about shit that never happened to you. You don't get to hijack the plights of historical people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing happened to you. Here you are, shouting your foul opinions to the world. Not a single white man is stopping you. Ain't freedom great?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I can speak better to what I have faced than you can boy. Turn black then tell me what hasn't happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that comes across loud and clear is you are a whiny bitch.  Here's the deal clown boi...a Chinaman could be killed in the street like a dog, and no one would bat an eye.  A slave being murdered though, that was at least a property crime.  The owner had to be recompense for their loss.
> 
> Now, 125 years on, the Chinese are industrious business owners.  Well educated and enduring their kids are to.
> 
> How come you are not?  What defect in YOU compels you to snivel like a baby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most retarded white people you fail to factor in several gigantic variables.  The Chinese were never deprived of their language, religion, and knowledge of their past in addition to never having to deal with the effects of multi generational slavery. When your history, knowledge of self, and culture are intact nothing can hold you back once the ankle weights are removed.
Click to expand...







Yeah, but they were murdered at a prodigious rate.  Kind of hard to benefit from your language and culture when you're dead, dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happened to you. Here you are, shouting your foul opinions to the world. Not a single white man is stopping you. Ain't freedom great?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I can speak better to what I have faced than you can boy. Turn black then tell me what hasn't happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that comes across loud and clear is you are a whiny bitch.  Here's the deal clown boi...a Chinaman could be killed in the street like a dog, and no one would bat an eye.  A slave being murdered though, that was at least a property crime.  The owner had to be recompense for their loss.
> 
> Now, 125 years on, the Chinese are industrious business owners.  Well educated and enduring their kids are to.
> 
> How come you are not?  What defect in YOU compels you to snivel like a baby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most retarded white people you fail to factor in several gigantic variables.  The Chinese were never deprived of their language, religion, and knowledge of their past in addition to never having to deal with the effects of multi generational slavery. When your history, knowledge of self, and culture are intact nothing can hold you back once the ankle weights are removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they were murdered at a prodigious rate.  Kind of hard to benefit from your language and culture when you're dead, dumbass.
Click to expand...

You sound like most white idiots. You just got through claiming that the Chinese were industrious business owners. Make up your mind. Were they all dead or were they alive? Its pretty apparent the ones that were not killed benefited from being able to keep their language and culture.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> The Chinese were never deprived of their language, religion, and knowledge of their past in addition to never having to deal with the effects of multi generational slavery. When your history, knowledge of self, and culture are intact nothing can hold you back once the ankle weights are removed.


Ah, but the Chinese had a civilization, a written language and were no stupid or disorganized enough to allow themselves to be enslaved en masse. No did they seek to sell their fellow Chinese to foreigners as slaves to any great degree.

The Chinese will be Africa's next master now that they shown that they are unable to govern themselves.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing happened to you. Here you are, shouting your foul opinions to the world. Not a single white man is stopping you. Ain't freedom great?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can speak better to what I have faced than you can boy. Turn black then tell me what hasn't happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that comes across loud and clear is you are a whiny bitch.  Here's the deal clown boi...a Chinaman could be killed in the street like a dog, and no one would bat an eye.  A slave being murdered though, that was at least a property crime.  The owner had to be recompense for their loss.
> 
> Now, 125 years on, the Chinese are industrious business owners.  Well educated and enduring their kids are to.
> 
> How come you are not?  What defect in YOU compels you to snivel like a baby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most retarded white people you fail to factor in several gigantic variables.  The Chinese were never deprived of their language, religion, and knowledge of their past in addition to never having to deal with the effects of multi generational slavery. When your history, knowledge of self, and culture are intact nothing can hold you back once the ankle weights are removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they were murdered at a prodigious rate.  Kind of hard to benefit from your language and culture when you're dead, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like most white idiots. You just got through claiming that the Chinese were industrious business owners. Make up your mind. Were they all dead or were they alive? Its pretty apparent the ones that were not killed benefited from being able to keep their language and culture.
Click to expand...






You sound like very few religious nutjobs.  Pick and choose things to help your warped viewpoint, and twist things that others say.

Typical of those who have few facts on their side, but lots of belief in their cause.  No matter how twisted that cause is.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> STFU. Jim Crow happened to me bitch and that was the white backlash for having to free us from slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post War and Peace? This one wasn’t long or boring enough. Don’t they still have indentured servitude in Africa? Maybe you could go there and help them Rerun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery today is bigger than any other time in history. Africa is an awful place.
> 
> West African slavery lives on, 400 years after transatlantic trade began
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> ‘Modern-day slavery’ on the rise in Europe: report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to compare numbers? I imagine you do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is that slavery goes on in Europe and it's not a small number.
> 
> Now would you like to compare the number of white countries colonized by African nations to the countries colonized by European ones?
Click to expand...

Africans have always been too culturally and technologically weak to even embark on such an endeavor.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> The white racist dumb fucks here are ignorant and have no factual knowledge of these issues.
> 
> Look, there is no similarity between indentured servitude and slavery. Let's just stop telling that lie. Indentured servitude was a contractual agreement . Irish historians say this.
> 
> *Anatomy of a modern lie*
> 
> *Nationalism is on the march, partly fuelled by partial or dishonest histories*
> *A particularly prevalent example is an invented ‘Irish slaves’ myth, which is very visible on social media*
> *One discredited book has been turned into racist propaganda by white nationalists on social media*
> _By Liam Hogan_
> 
> The debate over reparations for slavery is gathering pace in the United States, part of its great reckoning with its difficult problems with race. But one bad faith and ahistorical counterargument is once again coming to the fore on social media, usually appearing in the form: “the Irish were slaves, too: where are my reparations?”
> 
> This is the “Irish slaves” meme, a popular derailment tactic used increasingly by reactionaries since the Ferguson protests of 2014. This meme falsely equates the Irish American experience with racialised perpetual hereditary chattel slavery. It vandalises history to make the claim: “We were slaves, too, but we got over it, we’re not looking for handouts”.
> 
> It can be found in replies and in the comment sections beneath many of the news stories published on the Georgetown reparations, despite, or perhaps because of, the fact that it was two Irish Americans, Rev Thomas Mulledy and Rev William McSherry, who authorised and organised the original slave sales of the 1830s.
> 
> *This is one of the great modern lies.* It is popular and prevalent – and it is worth understanding how the perversion of the story of 17th-century transportation has gravitated to the centre of the racist culture wars of the early 21st century.
> 
> The place to start with grotesque dishonesty is the truth. And it is certainly the case that poor Irish people suffered horrific, gruesome treatment – including transportation to the British colonies. *The application of this policy in Ireland was essentially a radical and colonial extension of the English Poor Law of 1601*, which provided relief for those unable to work but also sought to impose social control by criminalising adult “idleness” and vagabondage.
> 
> *In 1619 the spirit of this law was invoked to ship 100 destitute children from the streets of London to Virginia. In theory those that survived the journey were required to be apprentices for seven years. The mortality rate in Virginia was exceptionally high for colonists at this time due to disease and hard labour and it is unknown how many of these transported children survived into adulthood.* In November 1619 the Virginia Company requested that another hundred children be sent from London but this time the minimum age was set at 12 years.
> 
> *In 1620, the Virginia Company was granted authority by the Privy Council to coerce the “obstinate” into going. Similar orders for poor children to be sent to Virginia as “apprentices” were fulfilled throughout the 1620s and the illegal “spiriting” of children from the metropole continued into the 18th century.*
> 
> The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.
> 
> But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were
> 
> _“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…”_
> 
> *From 1653 to 1657 vagrants were specifically ordered to be transported to the West Indies from Tipperary, Waterford, Wexford, Kilkenny, Carlow, Galway, Limerick, Cork and Dublin. The order to ship “disorderly persons” from Ireland to the American colonies was rescinded by the Council of State in March 1657* because of its abuse by merchants. This was of little comfort to those already shipped across the Atlantic and sold into years of oppressive servitude and unpaid labour.
> 
> *But the core legal and customary distinctions between servitude (as reserved for Europeans) and slavery (as reserved for “Negroes”) were fundamentally different. Colonial servitude was temporary, usually voluntary, and, although the courts were often tilted against them, the servant’s legal personhood was recognised. Colonial slavery was permanent, always involuntary, racialised and heritable. The uterine law ensured that the children of slaves inherited the status of their mother. Their children were perpetual slaves. Their children’s children were perpetual slaves. Slavery was social death with no way out.*
> 
> *Slaves were placed outside of common law and so they had no rights – not even the right to life. While there are accounts of servants being freed from their contracts early, after proving that they had been ill-treated by their master, we find the opposite provision for the enslaved. A slave, suffering perpetual bondage, could instead be subjected to an array of grotesque physical punishments such as castration, being burned alive, the mashing of their limbs leading to dismemberment, broken bones, beheadings, the beating out of eyes, slitting of ears and various other mutilations.*
> 
> The Irish slaves meme, in truth, started as something else. It has been long established in Irish nationalist and Catholic historiography and was invoked by prominent Irish patriots such as Daniel O’Connell in 1843 and James Connolly in 1915. *These narratives generally used a broad definition of slavery and, given the rhetorical import, obviously never took the time to mention that this “slavery” was indentured servitude, and that the customs and laws pertaining to slavery in the colonies did not apply to them.*
> 
> The first prominent Irish historian to add wind to the sails of this narrative was JP Prendergast. In his classic 1865 work _The Cromwellian Settlement of Ireland_ he (credibly) claimed that 6,400 Irish people had been forcibly transported to the West Indies during the 1650s. In this influential work he drew an explicit analogy with the transatlantic slave trade: “Ireland must have exhibited scenes in every part like the slave hunts in Africa,” while describing Irish people being forced onto “slave ships” by “English slave dealers”.
> 
> *Historians estimate that several thousand Irish people suffered forced transportation to the American colonies during the 1650s. In contrast, the transatlantic slave trade lasted centuries, was the largest forced migration in world history, involving tens of millions of African people, and its poisonous legacy remains in the form of anti-black racism. It is, indeed, this very racism which has powered efforts to make the admittedly awful treatment meted out to Irish servants into something even worse than slavery.*
> 
> But the modern manifestation of this phenomenon is something else. This is not from people steeped in Irish nationalism or overwritten 19th-century histories. At the root of the Irish slaves lie is, for the most part, a single article: “The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten ‘White’ Slaves – The Slaves That Time Forgot” which was put together by the unknown – and possibly non-existent author – John Martin.
> 
> *Martin invented an “Irish slave trade” that operated from 1625 to 1839 and claimed that “the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th century) as the Africans did”.*
> 
> He told readers that “Irish slaves” were treated “worse” and were “cheaper” than enslaved Africans. He also included a racist anti-miscegenation fantasy that English planters had forced Irish women to breed with enslaved African men and that this “forced breeding” practice “was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company”.
> 
> *The extremism of this article’s propaganda cannot be overstated. It makes blatantly false claims: “If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime.” One particularly callous lie is the implication that “Irish slaves” were the victims of the Zong Massacre – an actual massacre of 132 Africans who were killed in cold blood by the crew so that their value could be claimed back from the ship’s insurers.*
> 
> *“Irish slaves” were, Martin claims, “burned alive and had their heads placed on pikes in the marketplace as a warning to other captives.” He surmised that Ireland was “the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants”, that “the majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white”, and that the term “indentured servitude” was part of a liberal conspiracy to cover up the history of “white slavery”.*
> 
> Disturbingly, it was not just partisan social media accounts that were responsible for the rise in popularity of this racist ahistorical propaganda. For a number of years some mainstream outlets and celebrities promoted it as a “forgotten” history. For instance Irish Central, a popular Irish-American news website, pushed it forward.
> 
> Far from being an “expert”, however, ‘John Martin’ had almost entirely plagiarised the “facts” of his article from an ahistorical blog published by an Irish-American blogger named “Jungle” Jim Cavanaugh in 2003, and much of his work was based on a single book, Sean O’Callaghan’s _To Hell or Barbados: The ethnic cleansing of Ireland_.
> 
> *In this text, O’Callaghan deliberately conflates racial slavery and indentured servitude over 100 times. He embellished his “Irish slaves” narrative by directly co-opting well known descriptions of the torture of enslaved Africans. *He also fabricated lurid and pornographic tales of the rape of Irish female servants by enslaved Africans and the abuse of children by paedophile English planters.
> 
> Anatomy of a modern lie



We should not be surprised that someone whose entire existence on USMessageboard depends on lying that you should know so much about them.

You're one sick puppy, seek help.  I have no use for someone so filled with self-hate and loathing.


----------



## IM2

*Liam Hogan* (@Limerick1914), a Limerick based historian, has dedicated a portion of his academic output to refuting the ahistorical and fabricated notion of Irish chattel slavery. Hogan notes that prior to studying history he took the idea that Irish colonial subjects were once deported and made chattel slaves by Cromwell during the 17th century at face value. In his article ‘The Myth of “Irish Slaves” in the Colonies’ Hogan concisely refutes the notion by interrogating the historiographical source of the claim and exposing the social context that fuels it. ‘It’s a myth that’s been around for decades’ notes Hogan, who first decided to counteract the claim when respected public figures began to share a _Global Research_ article outlining the spurious history online.(, n.d.)

Misrepresentations of the past interview with Liam Hogan

I am using Irish history as documented by a citizen of Ireland. This is checkmate. So talk crazy all you want to, but I am now about the business of shutting mouths.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> *Liam Hogan* (@Limerick1914), a Limerick based historian, has dedicated a portion of his academic output to refuting the ahistorical and fabricated notion of Irish chattel slavery. Hogan notes that prior to studying history he took the idea that Irish colonial subjects were once deported and made chattel slaves by Cromwell during the 17th century at face value. In his article ‘The Myth of “Irish Slaves” in the Colonies’ Hogan concisely refutes the notion by interrogating the historiographical source of the claim and exposing the social context that fuels it. ‘It’s a myth that’s been around for decades’ notes Hogan, who first decided to counteract the claim when respected public figures began to share a _Global Research_ article outlining the spurious history online.(, n.d.)
> 
> Misrepresentations of the past interview with Liam Hogan
> 
> I am using Irish history as documented by a citizen of Ireland. This is checkmate. So talk crazy all you want to, but I am now about the business of shutting mouths.


----------



## Pogo

IM2 said:


> *Liam Hogan* (@Limerick1914), a Limerick based historian, has dedicated a portion of his academic output to refuting the ahistorical and fabricated notion of Irish chattel slavery. Hogan notes that prior to studying history he took the idea that Irish colonial subjects were once deported and made chattel slaves by Cromwell during the 17th century at face value. In his article ‘The Myth of “Irish Slaves” in the Colonies’ Hogan concisely refutes the notion by interrogating the historiographical source of the claim and exposing the social context that fuels it. ‘It’s a myth that’s been around for decades’ notes Hogan, who first decided to counteract the claim when respected public figures began to share a _Global Research_ article outlining the spurious history online.(, n.d.)
> 
> Misrepresentations of the past interview with Liam Hogan
> 
> I am using Irish history as documented by a citizen of Ireland. This is checkmate. So talk crazy all you want to, but I am now about the business of shutting mouths.



Maybe you should have taken the time to actually _*read *_your own link.

Because here's what it says (first link):

>> The Irish slave trade began when 30,000 Irish prisoners were sold as slaves to the New World. The King James I Proclamation of 1625 required Irish political prisoners be sent overseas and sold to English settlers in the West Indies. By the mid 1600s, the Irish were the main slaves sold to Antigua and Montserrat. At that time, 70% of the total population of Montserrat were Irish slaves.

Ireland quickly became the biggest source of human livestock for English merchants. The majority of the early slaves to the New World were actually white.

From 1641 to 1652, over 500,000 Irish were killed by the English and another 300,000 were sold as slaves. Ireland’s population fell from about 1,500,000 to 600,000 in one single decade. Families were ripped apart as the British did not allow Irish dads to take their wives and children with them across the Atlantic. This led to a helpless population of homeless women and children. Britain’s solution was to auction them off as well.

During the 1650s, over 100,000 Irish children between the ages of 10 and 14 were taken from their parents and sold as slaves in the West Indies, Virginia and New England. In this decade, 52,000 Irish (mostly women and children) were sold to Barbados and Virginia. Another 30,000 Irish men and women were also transported and sold to the highest bidder. In 1656, Cromwell ordered that 2000 Irish children be taken to Jamaica and sold as slaves to English settlers.

Many people today will avoid calling the Irish slaves what they truly were: Slaves. They’ll come up with terms like “Indentured Servants” to describe what occurred to the Irish. However, in most cases from the 17th and 18th centuries, Irish slaves were nothing more than human cattle.

As an example, the African slave trade was just beginning during this same period. It is well recorded that African slaves, not tainted with the stain of the hated Catholic theology and more expensive to purchase, were often treated far better than their Irish counterparts.

African slaves were very expensive during the late 1600s (50 Sterling). Irish slaves came cheap (no more than 5 Sterling). If a planter whipped or branded or beat an Irish slave to death, it was never a crime. A death was a monetary setback, but far cheaper than killing a more expensive African. The English masters quickly began breeding the Irish women for both their own personal pleasure and for greater profit. Children of slaves were themselves slaves, which increased the size of the master’s free workforce. Even if an Irish woman somehow obtained her freedom, her kids would remain slaves of her master. Thus, Irish moms, even with this new found emancipation, would seldom abandon their kids and would remain in servitude.

In time, the English thought of a better way to use these women (in many cases, girls as young as 12) to increase their market share: The settlers began to breed Irish women and girls with African men to produce slaves with a distinct complexion. These new “mulatto” slaves brought a higher price than Irish livestock and, likewise, enabled the settlers to save money rather than purchase new African slaves. This practice of interbreeding Irish females with African men went on for several decades and was so widespread that, in 1681, legislation was passed “forbidding the practice of mating Irish slave women to African slave men for the purpose of producing slaves for sale.” In short, it was stopped only because it interfered with the profits of a large slave transport company.

England continued to ship tens of thousands of Irish slaves for more than a century. Records state that, after the 1798 Irish Rebellion, thousands of Irish slaves were sold to both America and Australia. There were horrible abuses of both African and Irish captives. One British ship even dumped 1,302 slaves into the Atlantic Ocean so that the crew would have plenty of food to eat.

There is little question that the Irish experienced the horrors of slavery as much (if not more in the 17th Century) as the Africans did. There is, also, very little question that those brown, tanned faces you witness in your travels to the West Indies are very likely a combination of African and Irish ancestry. In 1839, Britain finally decided on its own to end its participation in Satan’s highway to hell and stopped transporting slaves. While their decision did not stop pirates from doing what they desired, the new law slowly concluded THIS chapter of nightmarish Irish misery.

But, if anyone, black or white, believes that slavery was only an African experience, then they’ve got it completely wrong.

Irish slavery is a subject worth remembering, not erasing from our memories.

But, where are our public (and PRIVATE) schools???? Where are the history books? Why is it so seldom discussed?

Do the memories of hundreds of thousands of Irish victims merit more than a mention from an unknown writer?

Or is their story to be one that their English pirates intended: To (unlike the African book) have the Irish story utterly and completely disappear as if it never happened.

None of the Irish victims ever made it back to their homeland to describe their ordeal. These are the lost slaves; the ones that time and biased history books conveniently forgot. <<​
--- Not only does it affirm what I posted yesterday, it goes into great and deeper detail than I did.  And frankly, more detail than I knew about.

Moreover your own post from yesterday (1224) quotes from it source:

>> *The most significant forced movement of Irish people into the colonies, however, occurred under Oliver Cromwell’s “protectorate”. After his scouring of Ireland during the Civil War, which raged across the whole of the archipelago, the Lord Protector gave a personal assurance to the Irish people in 1650 that only those “ready to run to arms by the instigation of their Clergy or otherwise” would be at risk of being sent to the “Tobacco islands”.*

But the focus and scope of transportation changed dramatically in 1653. It expanded to include the poor, their destination was the American colonies, their fate was indentured servitude, and coercion was now the policy’s defining characteristic. The first order to transport the destitute from Ireland to the colonies was issued in July when the “overseers of precincts” were

_“Authorised to treat with merchants for transporting vagrants into some English plantation in America, where the said persons may find livelihood and maintenance by their labour, and to deliver over the said persons to the said merchants accordingly…” <<_​
-- which is, again, confirming what I reported yesterday.

MORE moreover, your subsequent post 1227 purports to cite this Liam Hogan as debunking the whole event, but clicking on your own link reveals that what Hogan debunks is a series of internet memes and Googly Images misrepresenting history such as "The Redlegs of Barbados", "Survivors of a Japanese POW Camp", "The East India Company Logo", "The Putumayo Atrocities", "Timucua Men Cultivating a Field", "Black Man Whipped in Delaware" and so on.  While these are aptly debunked as to the false memes and fake captions affixed to them, and rightly so, nowhere does Hogan suggest Irish indentured servitude at the hands of Cromwell and the British Crown didn't happen.


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More propaganda and bullshit. The only reason they died is because they didnt want the south to start enslaving white men.  If they were so worried about Black people being free why did they allow slavery to still exist in the north?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm....Slavery did not exist in the Northern States...at the time of the Civil War. I doubt any whites were worried about being enslaved..perhaps you could shoot me a link from that time bemoaning the possibility? I will note that the shameful Dred/Scot decision did recognize the right for Southern slave-owners to pursue their "property" all the way to the Canadian border.
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> _*"The decision of the court was read in March of 1857. Chief Justice Roger B. Taney -- a staunch supporter of slavery -- wrote the "majority opinion" for the court. It stated that because Scott was black, he was not a citizen and therefore had no right to sue. The decision also declared the Missouri Compromise of 1820, legislation which restricted slavery in certain territories, unconstitutional.
> 
> While the decision was well-received by slaveholders in the South, many northerners were outraged. The decision greatly influenced the nomination of Abraham Lincoln to the Republican Party and his subsequent election, which in turn led to the South's secession from the Union.
> 
> Peter Blow's sons, childhood friends of Scott, had helped pay Scott's legal fees through the years. After the Supreme Court's decision, the former master's sons purchased Scott and his wife and set them free.
> 
> Dred Scott died nine months later."*_
> 
> A lot of the troops on the Northern side hated slavery..and thought the blacks were totally inferior. They hated the Institution---that's all. Some for religious reasons..some economic...some ethical...some because they were told to by the media of the day. Many of the Northern soldiers were Irish immigrants..who were as racist as the day is long..but they were drafted..so they had no choice-they fought. Most soldiers don't fight for great causes..they fight for their buddy next to them..and to not seem a coward.
> 
> With a handful of exceptions...everyone of that time was racist by our standard....even the advocates for Emancipation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were still slaves in the north.  Not many, but some.  They were grandfathered as part of the freeing of slaves in the north.
> 
> Indentured servitude was slavery.  Just a type that you could buy your way out of.  Many never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read that indentured servants were treated horribly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as horribly as the enslaved. There is a big difference in knowing you can...
> 
> A. Buy your way out of servitude or work off the debt.
> B. rest easy realizing your children wont have to deal with this. Knowing this was not going to affect your children.
> C. Knowing that if you decide to escape youre just another white person.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  As I keep telling this board the bizarre practice of transporting Africans across an ocean is what sets it apart from the general category of "Slavery".  Traditionally (before that) slavery had involved neighboring tribes at war.  Tribe A conquers Tribe B, the latter's land, possessions and people become the "property" of Tribe A.  Later Tribe B conquers A and everything reverses. In both cases the tribes share a common land, culture and language.  

In the case of the transAtlantic escapade, captives were shipped to a foreign land that may as well have been another planet, with different land, different flora and fauna, different culture and language all around, and different religious practices, forced to give up their own of all of those.  None of that was true of white indentured servants except the religion, which for incomprehensible reasons the Protestant British found reasons to split hairs over what was essentially the same religion anyway.  They spoke a common language and shared a common culture, with their captors, and could "blend" in the event of escape or time 'served', which were advantages Africans by definition could not enjoy.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can speak better to what I have faced than you can boy. Turn black then tell me what hasn't happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that comes across loud and clear is you are a whiny bitch.  Here's the deal clown boi...a Chinaman could be killed in the street like a dog, and no one would bat an eye.  A slave being murdered though, that was at least a property crime.  The owner had to be recompense for their loss.
> 
> Now, 125 years on, the Chinese are industrious business owners.  Well educated and enduring their kids are to.
> 
> How come you are not?  What defect in YOU compels you to snivel like a baby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like most retarded white people you fail to factor in several gigantic variables.  The Chinese were never deprived of their language, religion, and knowledge of their past in addition to never having to deal with the effects of multi generational slavery. When your history, knowledge of self, and culture are intact nothing can hold you back once the ankle weights are removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they were murdered at a prodigious rate.  Kind of hard to benefit from your language and culture when you're dead, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like most white idiots. You just got through claiming that the Chinese were industrious business owners. Make up your mind. Were they all dead or were they alive? Its pretty apparent the ones that were not killed benefited from being able to keep their language and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like very few religious nutjobs.  Pick and choose things to help your warped viewpoint, and twist things that others say.
> 
> Typical of those who have few facts on their side, but lots of belief in their cause.  No matter how twisted that cause is.
Click to expand...

I gave you some facts but you couldnt deal with them for emotional reasons. I would be disappointed if I didnt know for a fact you simply cant deal with it.  I gave you the words of not 1 but multiple Greeks that actually laid eyes on the ancient Egyptians. They didnt have to measure their melanin content. They didnt have take blood samples. They used the term Black, not brown, not tan to describe them in written works and your claim is that they didnt mean Black.  Its hilarious the lengths whites like yourself go through to keep from dealing with facts so please dont claim I twisted something multiple people claimed. Not only are the facts showing that the Greeks grouped the Egyptians with the Nubians racially, there are absolutely no ancient historians claiming they were white.  Hows that for a fact?

*"And the larger part of the customs of the Egyptian are, they hold, Ethiopian, the colonist still preserving their ancient manners. For instance, the belief that their kings are gods, the very special attention which they pay to their burials,. And the larger and many other matters of a similar nature are Ethiopian practices, while the shapes of their statues and the forms of their letters are Ethiopians; for of the two kinds of writing which the Egyptians have, that which is known as "popular" (demotic) is learned by everyone, while that which is called "sacred" is understood only by the priests of the Egyptians, who learn it from their fathers as one of the things which are not divulged, but among the Ethiopians everyone uses these forms of letters."*

(Richard Pankhurst, The Ethiopian Borderlands:1997 Diodorus Siclus, The Library of History, Books ;;.35-IV.58, Translated by C.H. Oldfather, Harvard Unveristy Press,2000)


----------



## Markle




----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


>


You must be stressed like West.  

Big Question: Why Do I Yawn When I'm Nervous or Stressed?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing that comes across loud and clear is you are a whiny bitch.  Here's the deal clown boi...a Chinaman could be killed in the street like a dog, and no one would bat an eye.  A slave being murdered though, that was at least a property crime.  The owner had to be recompense for their loss.
> 
> Now, 125 years on, the Chinese are industrious business owners.  Well educated and enduring their kids are to.
> 
> How come you are not?  What defect in YOU compels you to snivel like a baby?
> 
> 
> 
> Like most retarded white people you fail to factor in several gigantic variables.  The Chinese were never deprived of their language, religion, and knowledge of their past in addition to never having to deal with the effects of multi generational slavery. When your history, knowledge of self, and culture are intact nothing can hold you back once the ankle weights are removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they were murdered at a prodigious rate.  Kind of hard to benefit from your language and culture when you're dead, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound like most white idiots. You just got through claiming that the Chinese were industrious business owners. Make up your mind. Were they all dead or were they alive? Its pretty apparent the ones that were not killed benefited from being able to keep their language and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like very few religious nutjobs.  Pick and choose things to help your warped viewpoint, and twist things that others say.
> 
> Typical of those who have few facts on their side, but lots of belief in their cause.  No matter how twisted that cause is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you some facts but you couldnt deal with them for emotional reasons. I would be disappointed if I didnt know for a fact you simply cant deal with it.  I gave you the words of not 1 but multiple Greeks that actually laid eyes on the ancient Egyptians. They didnt have to measure their melanin content. They didnt have take blood samples. They used the term Black, not brown, not tan to describe them in written works and your claim is that they didnt mean Black.  Its hilarious the lengths whites like yourself go through to keep from dealing with facts so please dont claim I twisted something multiple people claimed. Not only are the facts showing that the Greeks grouped the Egyptians with the Nubians racially, there are absolutely no ancient historians claiming they were white.  Hows that for a fact?
> 
> *"And the larger part of the customs of the Egyptian are, they hold, Ethiopian, the colonist still preserving their ancient manners. For instance, the belief that their kings are gods, the very special attention which they pay to their burials,. And the larger and many other matters of a similar nature are Ethiopian practices, while the shapes of their statues and the forms of their letters are Ethiopians; for of the two kinds of writing which the Egyptians have, that which is known as "popular" (demotic) is learned by everyone, while that which is called "sacred" is understood only by the priests of the Egyptians, who learn it from their fathers as one of the things which are not divulged, but among the Ethiopians everyone uses these forms of letters."*
> 
> (Richard Pankhurst, The Ethiopian Borderlands:1997 Diodorus Siclus, The Library of History, Books ;;.35-IV.58, Translated by C.H. Oldfather, Harvard Unveristy Press,2000)
Click to expand...







Near death experiences are stressful.   Silliness that you post is not stressful.   Amusing sometimes,  but never stressful.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be stressed like West.
> 
> Big Question: Why Do I Yawn When I'm Nervous or Stressed?
Click to expand...


The extent of white fragility in people like westvall is hilarious. They act like it's going to kill them if long dead ancient Egyptians were black or that Africa actually had an equivalent civilization as Europe.

It's pathetic.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be stressed like West.
> 
> Big Question: Why Do I Yawn When I'm Nervous or Stressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The extent of white fragility in people like westvall is hilarious. They act like it's going to kill them if long dead ancient Egyptians were black or that Africa actually had an equivalent civilization as Europe.
> 
> It's pathetic.
Click to expand...





I hope you were looking in the mirror when you vomited up that crap.  The people who can't take the slightest bit of pushback is you.  I am relying on well known documented fact for my opinions.   You are relying on religious nutjobs for yours.

The fact that you get so angry about it just tells me you are just as much of a nutjob as them.

You claim the Greeks were black.  That's ridiculous.   You claim the Egyptians were black, I have already stipulated that Egypt was ruled at various times by the three regions, one of which was indeed black.

I acknowledge fact, and you insist on lying about what I said.

Thanks for showing to everyone that you are crazy, dishonest,  and potentially violent.


----------



## Polishprince

IM2 said:


> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.




Deepest, darkest Africa was always a lot different than the lands ruled by the Honkies.  The Natives had a lot of problems with lions, gorillas, giraffes, various snakes, spiders and mosquitos, other wildlife, and the random patches of Quicksand that will swallow you up no problems asked.

Medicine in these areas is provided by the traditional Witch Doctors, instead of medical doctors here in Honky dominated lands.

The fact that the native Africans were able to do things with all of that against them in remarkable IMHO.


----------



## Asclepias

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deepest, darkest Africa was always a lot different than the lands ruled by the Honkies.  The Natives had a lot of problems with lions, gorillas, giraffes, various snakes, spiders and mosquitos, other wildlife, and the random patches of Quicksand that will swallow you up no problems asked.
> 
> Medicine in these areas is provided by the traditional Witch Doctors, instead of medical doctors here in Honky dominated lands.
> 
> The fact that the native Africans were able to do things with all of that against them in remarkable IMHO.
Click to expand...

Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.


In what script? Shouldn't shit if you can't flush it.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.



It is 2019.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
Click to expand...

Your kind wouldnt have made it to 2019 if not for the medical foundation given to you by Africans. You would have died out during the dark ages due to mind numbing ignorance.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deepest, darkest Africa was always a lot different than the lands ruled by the Honkies.  The Natives had a lot of problems with lions, gorillas, giraffes, various snakes, spiders and mosquitos, other wildlife, and the random patches of Quicksand that will swallow you up no problems asked.
> 
> Medicine in these areas is provided by the traditional Witch Doctors, instead of medical doctors here in Honky dominated lands.
> 
> The fact that the native Africans were able to do things with all of that against them in remarkable IMHO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.
Click to expand...






Indeed.  The ancient Egyptians were the first to take the magician out of medical practice.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kind wouldnt have made it to 2019 if not for the medical foundation given to you by Africans. You would have died out during the dark ages due to mind numbing ignorance.
Click to expand...






Not Africans.  EGYPTIANS.  Huge difference.


----------



## Markle

Asclepias said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kind wouldnt have made it to 2019 if not for the medical foundation given to you by Africans. You would have died out during the dark ages due to mind numbing ignorance.
Click to expand...


It is 2019.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kind wouldnt have made it to 2019 if not for the medical foundation given to you by Africans. You would have died out during the dark ages due to mind numbing ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Africans.  EGYPTIANS.  Huge difference.
Click to expand...

Egyptians are Africans. Egypt is in Africa every day and twice on Sunday. There is no difference as the Greeks pointed out except different countries. You can see that from the map.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be stressed like West.
> 
> Big Question: Why Do I Yawn When I'm Nervous or Stressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The extent of white fragility in people like westvall is hilarious. They act like it's going to kill them if long dead ancient Egyptians were black or that Africa actually had an equivalent civilization as Europe.
> 
> It's pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you were looking in the mirror when you vomited up that crap.  The people who can't take the slightest bit of pushback is you.  I am relying on well known documented fact for my opinions.   You are relying on religious nutjobs for yours.
> 
> The fact that you get so angry about it just tells me you are just as much of a nutjob as them.
> 
> You claim the Greeks were black.  That's ridiculous.   You claim the Egyptians were black, I have already stipulated that Egypt was ruled at various times by the three regions, one of which was indeed black.
> 
> I acknowledge fact, and you insist on lying about what I said.
> 
> Thanks for showing to everyone that you are crazy, dishonest,  and potentially violent.
Click to expand...


Maybe you might want to do that. You see, we've taken crap from whites like you about ourselves our entire life. At some point it's time to push back. Whites like you can't understand that. You're  in here whining about a slavery that never was, discrimination that doesn't happen and made up anti white racism.

It's pathetic.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kind wouldnt have made it to 2019 if not for the medical foundation given to you by Africans. You would have died out during the dark ages due to mind numbing ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
Click to expand...

This thread is about African civilization. White racism still goes on in 2019.


----------



## Asclepias

Markle said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kind wouldnt have made it to 2019 if not for the medical foundation given to you by Africans. You would have died out during the dark ages due to mind numbing ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
Click to expand...

Doesnt change the fact that if not for Africans you wouldnt be here.


----------



## Asclepias

*"I am a mathematician, and I would like to stand on your roof." That is how Ron Eglash greeted many African families he met while researching the fractal patterns hed noticed in villages across the continent. *


----------



## Asclepias

Binary math, which at the heart of how a computer works, is a part of African DNA.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be stressed like West.
> 
> Big Question: Why Do I Yawn When I'm Nervous or Stressed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The extent of white fragility in people like westvall is hilarious. They act like it's going to kill them if long dead ancient Egyptians were black or that Africa actually had an equivalent civilization as Europe.
> 
> It's pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you were looking in the mirror when you vomited up that crap.  The people who can't take the slightest bit of pushback is you.  I am relying on well known documented fact for my opinions.   You are relying on religious nutjobs for yours.
> 
> The fact that you get so angry about it just tells me you are just as much of a nutjob as them.
> 
> You claim the Greeks were black.  That's ridiculous.   You claim the Egyptians were black, I have already stipulated that Egypt was ruled at various times by the three regions, one of which was indeed black.
> 
> I acknowledge fact, and you insist on lying about what I said.
> 
> Thanks for showing to everyone that you are crazy, dishonest,  and potentially violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you might want to do that. You see, we've taken crap from whites like you about ourselves our entire life. At some point it's time to push back. Whites like you can't understand that. You're  in here whining about a slavery that never was, discrimination that doesn't happen and made up anti white racism.
> 
> It's pathetic.
Click to expand...






Yeah, you see that's your problem.   I have never been mean to a black person, or any person, for that matter, who wasn't trying to hurt me first.

You're just like every other free loader out there.  Blaming others for your miserable life.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kind wouldnt have made it to 2019 if not for the medical foundation given to you by Africans. You would have died out during the dark ages due to mind numbing ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Africans.  EGYPTIANS.  Huge difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egyptians are Africans. Egypt is in Africa every day and twice on Sunday. There is no difference as the Greeks pointed out except different countries. You can see that from the map.
Click to expand...





Egyptians just happened to land in Africa.  They originated in the Middle East.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kind wouldnt have made it to 2019 if not for the medical foundation given to you by Africans. You would have died out during the dark ages due to mind numbing ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Africans.  EGYPTIANS.  Huge difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egyptians are Africans. Egypt is in Africa every day and twice on Sunday. There is no difference as the Greeks pointed out except different countries. You can see that from the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians just happened to land in Africa.  They originated in the Middle East.
Click to expand...

The Egyptians themselves claimed they came from the interior of Africa. Thats simply a fact. Youre deluding yourself with the white mans lies.

*"We came from the beginning of the Nile were God Hapi dwells, at the foothills of the Mountains of the Moon."*
Papyrus of Hunefer." Book of The Dead


----------



## Dick Foster

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that Africa produced the first medical texts and even were the first to use antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kind wouldnt have made it to 2019 if not for the medical foundation given to you by Africans. You would have died out during the dark ages due to mind numbing ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about African civilization. White racism still goes on in 2019.
Click to expand...


I don't think I ever got an answer from you regarding your actual experience and visits to Africa. I will assume that no reply equates to your never having been there.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Your kind wouldnt have made it to 2019 if not for the medical foundation given to you by Africans. You would have died out during the dark ages due to mind numbing ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Africans.  EGYPTIANS.  Huge difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egyptians are Africans. Egypt is in Africa every day and twice on Sunday. There is no difference as the Greeks pointed out except different countries. You can see that from the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians just happened to land in Africa.  They originated in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Egyptians themselves claimed they came from the interior of Africa. Thats simply a fact. Youre deluding yourself with the white mans lies.
> 
> *"We came from the beginning of the Nile were God Hapi dwells, at the foothills of the Mountains of the Moon."*
> Papyrus of Hunefer." Book of The Dead
Click to expand...






The Nubians did.  The Northern Egyptians, didn't .  And the DNA tests confirm they had less black genetic material in them than modern Egyptians do.

That makes your point false for any but the Nubians, who did indeed rule Egypt for a while.

That is a well documented fact.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your kind wouldnt have made it to 2019 if not for the medical foundation given to you by Africans. You would have died out during the dark ages due to mind numbing ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Africans.  EGYPTIANS.  Huge difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egyptians are Africans. Egypt is in Africa every day and twice on Sunday. There is no difference as the Greeks pointed out except different countries. You can see that from the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians just happened to land in Africa.  They originated in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Egyptians themselves claimed they came from the interior of Africa. Thats simply a fact. Youre deluding yourself with the white mans lies.
> 
> *"We came from the beginning of the Nile were God Hapi dwells, at the foothills of the Mountains of the Moon."*
> Papyrus of Hunefer." Book of The Dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nubians did.  The Northern Egyptians, didn't .  And the DNA tests confirm they had less black genetic material in them than modern Egyptians do.
> 
> That makes your point false for any but the Nubians, who did indeed rule Egypt for a while.
> 
> That is a well documented fact.
Click to expand...

The Egyptians said they came from the beginning of the Nile. Not the Nubians. Here you go again. Thats like you telling me youre white and I say no youre Chinese. Your denial of facts betray your fear of having to deal with the fact you have been duped by the white mans history of lying to you and the rest of the world.


----------



## westwall

What is sad though is you people are so desperate to claim the culture of an ancient people.

Here's a suggestion.  You claim you are the best and the brightest.   So DO SOMETHING!  Do something fantastic that helps mankind and reap the rewards.

If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.

And there are plenty of blacks who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because they make things and don't have time to whine, like you tards.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> What is sad though is you people are so desperate to claim the culture of an ancient people.
> 
> Here's a suggestion.  You claim you are the best and the brightest.   So DO SOMETHING!  Do something fantastic that helps mankind and reap the rewards.
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of blacks who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because they make things and don't have time to whine, like you tards.


Saying the Egyptians were Black isnt claiming their culture. Their culture is reflected in all African cultures because its a culmination of all those cultures.  I dont take suggestions from silly ass whites such as yourself that cant even accept the words of the very same people you are discussing.  They said they were from the interior of Africa. People that were there to see with their own eyes said they were Black. When you get your shit together then you can try suggesting something to me with the hopes I will give it serious consideration.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I always get a kick out of threads like these.

If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?


----------



## Asclepias

Dogmaphobe said:


> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?


Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> What is sad though is you people are so desperate to claim the culture of an ancient people.
> 
> Here's a suggestion.  You claim you are the best and the brightest.   So DO SOMETHING!  Do something fantastic that helps mankind and reap the rewards.
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of blacks who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because they make things and don't have time to whine, like you tards.



What's sad is how your white ass wants to give yourselves credit for ancient cultures that are not yours. That's the only reason your punk ass entered this thread asking a dumb ass question.

Look white boy, we've done all that. Here's a suggestion. Do something fantastic that helps mankind and end white racism. Then we can reap the rewards of a decent world to live in..

If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.

And there are plenty of whites who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because you tards whine about how they teach whites to hate being white and how they are anti white racists.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Asclepias said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
Click to expand...

would it help if I set up a system where you pay for your reparations by paypal?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad though is you people are so desperate to claim the culture of an ancient people.
> 
> Here's a suggestion.  You claim you are the best and the brightest.   So DO SOMETHING!  Do something fantastic that helps mankind and reap the rewards.
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of blacks who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because they make things and don't have time to whine, like you tards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is how your white ass wants to give yourselves credit for ancient cultures that are not yours. That's the only reason your punk ass entered this thread asking a dumb ass question.
> 
> Look white boy, we've done all that. Here's a suggestion. Do something fantastic that helps mankind and end white racism. Then we can reap the rewards of a decent world to live in..
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of whites who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because you tards whine about how they teach whites to hate being white and how they are anti white racists.
Click to expand...







No, we don't.   We acknowledge that the Greeks and Egyptians aren't white you fucking clown.

It's you who claim you are so great.  If you were you wouldn't be here sniveling.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
Click to expand...






They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history. 

No surprise there.


----------



## Asclepias

Dogmaphobe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would it help if I set up a system where you pay for your reparations by paypal?
Click to expand...

I didnt literally want you to ask another stupid question.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history.
> 
> No surprise there.
Click to expand...

No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Asclepias said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would it help if I set up a system where you pay for your reparations by paypal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt literally want you to ask another stupid question.
Click to expand...



You believe in childish fantasies created for unsuccessful blacks with low self-esteem.

You have no business calling anybody stupid.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
Click to expand...





One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”

What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.

I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.

That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.


What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?


Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.

“Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.

‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’

The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.

“Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.

In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”
> 
> What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.
> 
> I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.
> 
> That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.
> 
> 
> What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?
> 
> 
> Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.
> 
> “Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.
> 
> ‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’
> 
> The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.
> 
> “Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.
> 
> In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt
Click to expand...

The Torah also says Egypt was established by a Black man which you totally disagree with. You cant have it both ways. You are deluded.

Nations of Ham - Amazing Bible Timeline with World History

*The Bible directly refers to Egypt as the Land of Ham. The word Ham is believed to come from the word Khawm which means “black, hot, and burnt” in Hebrew and chamam, also a Hebrew word for “to be hot”.

Ham is the youngest of Noah’s three sons along with Japheth and Shem. Ham himself has four sons, namely:  Cush (Ethiopia), Mizraim (Egypt), Put (Libya), and lastly, Canaan (Canaanites are believed to be the first people in Israel). The Bible stated that Ham and his sons, and their soon-to-be descendants lived and became the forefathers of the African continent and the Middle East.
*
Note that the last son Canaan settled in what we now call the middle east.  Also note that the Hebrews were often mistaken for Egyptians and Canaanites.


----------



## Asclepias

Dogmaphobe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would it help if I set up a system where you pay for your reparations by paypal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt literally want you to ask another stupid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You believe in childish fantasies created for unsuccessful blacks with low self-esteem.
> 
> You have no business calling anybody stupid.
Click to expand...

Its imperative that I call you stupid. You may infect someone with your stupidity.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”
> 
> What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.
> 
> I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.
> 
> That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.
> 
> 
> What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?
> 
> 
> Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.
> 
> “Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.
> 
> ‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’
> 
> The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.
> 
> “Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.
> 
> In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt
Click to expand...

Come to think of it, The Torah also calls a Black man the first king on the planet.

*Nimrod, the son of Kush, grandson of Ham, and great-grandson of Noah, is mentioned on several place in the Bible, most explicitly in the "Table of Nations" in Genesis.

Kush was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth and a mighty hunter before the Lord. Therefore it is said, “A mighty hunter like Nimrod before the Lord”. The beginning of his kingdom was in Babylon, Uruk, Akkad, and Kalneh in the land of Shinar. From that land he went to Assyria, built Nineveh, Rehoboth Ir, Kalhu, and the great city of Resen between Nineveh and Kalhu.
*
Note that Sumer = Babylon.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”
> 
> What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.
> 
> I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.
> 
> That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.
> 
> 
> What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?
> 
> 
> Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.
> 
> “Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.
> 
> ‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’
> 
> The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.
> 
> “Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.
> 
> In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it, The Torah also calls a Black man the first king on the planet.
> 
> *Nimrod, the son of Kush, grandson of Ham, and great-grandson of Noah, is mentioned on several place in the Bible, most explicitly in the "Table of Nations" in Genesis.
> 
> Kush was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth and a mighty hunter before the Lord. Therefore it is said, “A mighty hunter like Nimrod before the Lord”. The beginning of his kingdom was in Babylon, Uruk, Akkad, and Kalneh in the land of Shinar. From that land he went to Assyria, built Nineveh, Rehoboth Ir, Kalhu, and the great city of Resen between Nineveh and Kalhu.
> *
> Note that Sumer = Babylon.
Click to expand...






I notice you can't seem to refute the fact that Jews were in fact slaves in Egypt.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”
> 
> What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.
> 
> I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.
> 
> That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.
> 
> 
> What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?
> 
> 
> Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.
> 
> “Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.
> 
> ‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’
> 
> The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.
> 
> “Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.
> 
> In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it, The Torah also calls a Black man the first king on the planet.
> 
> *Nimrod, the son of Kush, grandson of Ham, and great-grandson of Noah, is mentioned on several place in the Bible, most explicitly in the "Table of Nations" in Genesis.
> 
> Kush was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth and a mighty hunter before the Lord. Therefore it is said, “A mighty hunter like Nimrod before the Lord”. The beginning of his kingdom was in Babylon, Uruk, Akkad, and Kalneh in the land of Shinar. From that land he went to Assyria, built Nineveh, Rehoboth Ir, Kalhu, and the great city of Resen between Nineveh and Kalhu.
> *
> Note that Sumer = Babylon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you can't seem to refute the fact that Jews were in fact slaves in Egypt.
Click to expand...

I already refuted it. I also pointed out your inability to be consistent. You use the Torah as a source but that same source refutes your claims that Egypt was not Black.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”
> 
> What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.
> 
> I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.
> 
> That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.
> 
> 
> What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?
> 
> 
> Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.
> 
> “Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.
> 
> ‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’
> 
> The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.
> 
> “Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.
> 
> In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it, The Torah also calls a Black man the first king on the planet.
> 
> *Nimrod, the son of Kush, grandson of Ham, and great-grandson of Noah, is mentioned on several place in the Bible, most explicitly in the "Table of Nations" in Genesis.
> 
> Kush was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth and a mighty hunter before the Lord. Therefore it is said, “A mighty hunter like Nimrod before the Lord”. The beginning of his kingdom was in Babylon, Uruk, Akkad, and Kalneh in the land of Shinar. From that land he went to Assyria, built Nineveh, Rehoboth Ir, Kalhu, and the great city of Resen between Nineveh and Kalhu.
> *
> Note that Sumer = Babylon.
Click to expand...







Ummm, that would be Mesopotamia,  and they are still there, and they ain't black.  They're not white either, but there are still worshippers of Zoroaster,  so yet again, you try and steal another cultures heritage.

How about this, you seem to think that every ancient culture was black,  so I propose this, the whole world is now black.

Happy now?


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”
> 
> What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.
> 
> I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.
> 
> That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.
> 
> 
> What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?
> 
> 
> Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.
> 
> “Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.
> 
> ‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’
> 
> The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.
> 
> “Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.
> 
> In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it, The Torah also calls a Black man the first king on the planet.
> 
> *Nimrod, the son of Kush, grandson of Ham, and great-grandson of Noah, is mentioned on several place in the Bible, most explicitly in the "Table of Nations" in Genesis.
> 
> Kush was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth and a mighty hunter before the Lord. Therefore it is said, “A mighty hunter like Nimrod before the Lord”. The beginning of his kingdom was in Babylon, Uruk, Akkad, and Kalneh in the land of Shinar. From that land he went to Assyria, built Nineveh, Rehoboth Ir, Kalhu, and the great city of Resen between Nineveh and Kalhu.
> *
> Note that Sumer = Babylon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you can't seem to refute the fact that Jews were in fact slaves in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already refuted it. I also pointed out your inability to be consistent. You use the Torah as a source but that same source refutes your claims that Egypt was not Black.
Click to expand...





No you didn't.   You dodged like you always do when confronted by real facts.


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”
> 
> What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.
> 
> I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.
> 
> That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.
> 
> 
> What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?
> 
> 
> Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.
> 
> “Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.
> 
> ‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’
> 
> The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.
> 
> “Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.
> 
> In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it, The Torah also calls a Black man the first king on the planet.
> 
> *Nimrod, the son of Kush, grandson of Ham, and great-grandson of Noah, is mentioned on several place in the Bible, most explicitly in the "Table of Nations" in Genesis.
> 
> Kush was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth and a mighty hunter before the Lord. Therefore it is said, “A mighty hunter like Nimrod before the Lord”. The beginning of his kingdom was in Babylon, Uruk, Akkad, and Kalneh in the land of Shinar. From that land he went to Assyria, built Nineveh, Rehoboth Ir, Kalhu, and the great city of Resen between Nineveh and Kalhu.
> *
> Note that Sumer = Babylon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, that would be Mesopotamia,  and they are still there, and they ain't black.  They're not white either, but there are still worshippers of Zoroaster,  so yet again, you try and steal another cultures heritage.
> 
> How about this, you seem to think that every ancient culture was black,  so I propose this, the whole world is now black.
> 
> Happy now?
Click to expand...

Pretty much any ancient culture was Black. Eons before there was any other race Blacks inhabited the planet. We are the aboriginal race of this planet. It wasnt until Blacks immigrated out of Africa and experienced mutations and cross breeding with other hominids that other races came about.  I know it sucks for you but its not your fault. We were the first here so of course we were the first to create civilization. We were the first to every corner of the globe which is still reflected to this day in every population.. Even in Iraq/Iran (modern day Mesopotamia)  

Indigenous people of Iraq/Iran


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”
> 
> What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.
> 
> I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.
> 
> That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.
> 
> 
> What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?
> 
> 
> Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.
> 
> “Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.
> 
> ‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’
> 
> The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.
> 
> “Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.
> 
> In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it, The Torah also calls a Black man the first king on the planet.
> 
> *Nimrod, the son of Kush, grandson of Ham, and great-grandson of Noah, is mentioned on several place in the Bible, most explicitly in the "Table of Nations" in Genesis.
> 
> Kush was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth and a mighty hunter before the Lord. Therefore it is said, “A mighty hunter like Nimrod before the Lord”. The beginning of his kingdom was in Babylon, Uruk, Akkad, and Kalneh in the land of Shinar. From that land he went to Assyria, built Nineveh, Rehoboth Ir, Kalhu, and the great city of Resen between Nineveh and Kalhu.
> *
> Note that Sumer = Babylon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you can't seem to refute the fact that Jews were in fact slaves in Egypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already refuted it. I also pointed out your inability to be consistent. You use the Torah as a source but that same source refutes your claims that Egypt was not Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't.   You dodged like you always do when confronted by real facts.
Click to expand...

Youre the one that doesnt believe the people that you called the fathers of western civilization. They (the Greeks) gave you facts but you cant bear to believe them.  So now that you have introduced the Torah you now have 4 different groups of people telling you the Egyptians were Black people. You have the Hebrews, the Greeks, the Nubians and the Egyptians themselves. Hows that for some serious facts?


----------



## gulfman

I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.


----------



## Asclepias

gulfman said:


> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.


You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
Click to expand...






Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.


----------



## protectionist

Quiz for Liberals - If You Dare (LOL)


----------



## Asclepias

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
Click to expand...

Any retard with better weapons can take over a place where the philosophy is one of humanity and education. Its like praising some schmuck that destroyed a priceless piece of art. White people are all fucked up in the head. At least the ones that think like you.  I wish my people had killed the first whites instead of inviting them in to be educated.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Asclepias said:


> I wish my people had killed the first whites instead of inviting them in to be educated.



Hello, Asclepias.

Are these HATEFUL citizens on your "MY PEOPLE" list...

 


#TheLargerIssue #EndIntraRacialDiscrimination #PreventHate

"Look into the Democratic Party...these are the true racist." ~Lee Green

"Black Democrat #WalkAway after Discovering Truth Of Democratic Party" by Lee Green 147,876 views


PLEASE LIKE & SHARE Mr. Lee Green's YT video!

Peace.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
Click to expand...

Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
Click to expand...

Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.

Weird, eh?


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
Click to expand...


Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
Click to expand...


You attended the saltine school of revised halfstory. That's why you can't tell the whole truth about the slave trade.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You attended the saltine school of revised halfstory. That's why you can't tell the whole truth about the slave trade.
Click to expand...

Your life was worth more than it would be today. Slaves had value, thugs do not


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You attended the saltine school of revised halfstory. That's why you can't tell the whole truth about the slave trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your life was worth more than it would be today. Slaves had value, thugs do not
Click to expand...


So you're telling me you have no value.


----------



## westwall

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”
> 
> What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.
> 
> I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.
> 
> That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.
> 
> 
> What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?
> 
> 
> Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.
> 
> “Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.
> 
> ‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’
> 
> The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.
> 
> “Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.
> 
> In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it, The Torah also calls a Black man the first king on the planet.
> 
> *Nimrod, the son of Kush, grandson of Ham, and great-grandson of Noah, is mentioned on several place in the Bible, most explicitly in the "Table of Nations" in Genesis.
> 
> Kush was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth and a mighty hunter before the Lord. Therefore it is said, “A mighty hunter like Nimrod before the Lord”. The beginning of his kingdom was in Babylon, Uruk, Akkad, and Kalneh in the land of Shinar. From that land he went to Assyria, built Nineveh, Rehoboth Ir, Kalhu, and the great city of Resen between Nineveh and Kalhu.
> *
> Note that Sumer = Babylon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, that would be Mesopotamia,  and they are still there, and they ain't black.  They're not white either, but there are still worshippers of Zoroaster,  so yet again, you try and steal another cultures heritage.
> 
> How about this, you seem to think that every ancient culture was black,  so I propose this, the whole world is now black.
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much any ancient culture was Black. Eons before there was any other race Blacks inhabited the planet. We are the aboriginal race of this planet. It wasnt until Blacks immigrated out of Africa and experienced mutations and cross breeding with other hominids that other races came about.  I know it sucks for you but its not your fault. We were the first here so of course we were the first to create civilization. We were the first to every corner of the globe which is still reflected to this day in every population.. Even in Iraq/Iran (modern day Mesopotamia)
> 
> Indigenous people of Iraq/Iran
Click to expand...







Why would it suck?  Like I said.  We're all black, no one needs to pay reparations.  All is good in the world.  Thanks!


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”
> 
> What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.
> 
> I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.
> 
> That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.
> 
> 
> What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?
> 
> 
> Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.
> 
> “Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.
> 
> ‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’
> 
> The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.
> 
> “Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.
> 
> In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to think of it, The Torah also calls a Black man the first king on the planet.
> 
> *Nimrod, the son of Kush, grandson of Ham, and great-grandson of Noah, is mentioned on several place in the Bible, most explicitly in the "Table of Nations" in Genesis.
> 
> Kush was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth and a mighty hunter before the Lord. Therefore it is said, “A mighty hunter like Nimrod before the Lord”. The beginning of his kingdom was in Babylon, Uruk, Akkad, and Kalneh in the land of Shinar. From that land he went to Assyria, built Nineveh, Rehoboth Ir, Kalhu, and the great city of Resen between Nineveh and Kalhu.
> *
> Note that Sumer = Babylon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, that would be Mesopotamia,  and they are still there, and they ain't black.  They're not white either, but there are still worshippers of Zoroaster,  so yet again, you try and steal another cultures heritage.
> 
> How about this, you seem to think that every ancient culture was black,  so I propose this, the whole world is now black.
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much any ancient culture was Black. Eons before there was any other race Blacks inhabited the planet. We are the aboriginal race of this planet. It wasnt until Blacks immigrated out of Africa and experienced mutations and cross breeding with other hominids that other races came about.  I know it sucks for you but its not your fault. We were the first here so of course we were the first to create civilization. We were the first to every corner of the globe which is still reflected to this day in every population.. Even in Iraq/Iran (modern day Mesopotamia)
> 
> Indigenous people of Iraq/Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it suck?  Like I said.  We're all black, no one needs to pay reparations.  All is good in the world.  Thanks!
Click to expand...

Yawn. The racists say dumber and dumber shit every day.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> One verse in the Torah describes the Israelites building actual structures, not only making bricks: “Therefore they set taskmasters over them to oppress them with forced labor. They built supply cities, Pithom and Rameses, for Pharaoh.”
> 
> What are supply cities? They cannot simply be coterminous with [the historical] Pithom and Rameses, since these two cities were large with multiple buildings in them, including temples made of stone, [not only brick]. In other words, Pithom and Rameses were cities, but they cannot really be described as “supply” cities, and thus, the verse likely refers to structures inside these cities.
> 
> I suggest that the term “supply cities” refers to a series of mud-brick storage depots that were attached to the temples in these two cities (and many others), and which were built to store vast quantities of food that would be used for offerings to the Egyptian gods.
> 
> That the Bible refers to these structures as “cities” instead of merely “buildings” is likely a consequence of the magnitude of these projects. The area that these supply depots covered often exceeded by many times the area taken up by the temple itself. . . . [Thus] Pharaoh’s command to force the Israelites to build these temple storage depots was concomitantly a command to make God’s chosen people labor in service to gods other than God.
> 
> 
> What Were Jewish Slaves in Egypt Building?
> 
> 
> Initial analysis concluded that the remains were of youths aged 7-25, the bulk of whom are thought to have been under 15 when they died. Additionally, wrote Shepperson, the majority of 15- to 25-year-olds had suffered some kind of traumatic injury, and 16 percent of the under-15-year-olds were found to have spinal fractures and other injuries usually associated with heavy workloads.
> 
> “Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents,” she said.
> 
> ‘Essentially, this is a burial place for adolescents’
> 
> The physical trauma, the proliferation of multiple burials in a single grave, and the lack of grave goods buried with them all indicate the children were of extremely low status or slaves. Who they were, however, remains a mystery.
> 
> “Corvée-style labor, enforced and unpaid, was frequently used in ancient Egypt on major projects,” wrote Shepperson, opening up the possibility of them being either Egyptians or the progeny of non-Egyptian slaves.
> 
> In ancient mass graves, archaeologists find child slaves of biblical Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, The Torah also calls a Black man the first king on the planet.
> 
> *Nimrod, the son of Kush, grandson of Ham, and great-grandson of Noah, is mentioned on several place in the Bible, most explicitly in the "Table of Nations" in Genesis.
> 
> Kush was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth and a mighty hunter before the Lord. Therefore it is said, “A mighty hunter like Nimrod before the Lord”. The beginning of his kingdom was in Babylon, Uruk, Akkad, and Kalneh in the land of Shinar. From that land he went to Assyria, built Nineveh, Rehoboth Ir, Kalhu, and the great city of Resen between Nineveh and Kalhu.
> *
> Note that Sumer = Babylon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, that would be Mesopotamia,  and they are still there, and they ain't black.  They're not white either, but there are still worshippers of Zoroaster,  so yet again, you try and steal another cultures heritage.
> 
> How about this, you seem to think that every ancient culture was black,  so I propose this, the whole world is now black.
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much any ancient culture was Black. Eons before there was any other race Blacks inhabited the planet. We are the aboriginal race of this planet. It wasnt until Blacks immigrated out of Africa and experienced mutations and cross breeding with other hominids that other races came about.  I know it sucks for you but its not your fault. We were the first here so of course we were the first to create civilization. We were the first to every corner of the globe which is still reflected to this day in every population.. Even in Iraq/Iran (modern day Mesopotamia)
> 
> Indigenous people of Iraq/Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it suck?  Like I said.  We're all black, no one needs to pay reparations.  All is good in the world.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn. The racists say dumber and dumber shit every day.
Click to expand...







As one of the lead racists in this Board I defer to your expertise.


----------



## gulfman

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any retard with better weapons can take over a place where the philosophy is one of humanity and education. Its like praising some schmuck that destroyed a priceless piece of art. White people are all fucked up in the head. At least the ones that think like you.  I wish my people had killed the first whites instead of inviting them in to be educated.
Click to expand...

Only a little over 100 years ago blacks were still eating one another out of a pot


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, The Torah also calls a Black man the first king on the planet.
> 
> *Nimrod, the son of Kush, grandson of Ham, and great-grandson of Noah, is mentioned on several place in the Bible, most explicitly in the "Table of Nations" in Genesis.
> 
> Kush was the father of Nimrod, who became a mighty warrior on the earth and a mighty hunter before the Lord. Therefore it is said, “A mighty hunter like Nimrod before the Lord”. The beginning of his kingdom was in Babylon, Uruk, Akkad, and Kalneh in the land of Shinar. From that land he went to Assyria, built Nineveh, Rehoboth Ir, Kalhu, and the great city of Resen between Nineveh and Kalhu.
> *
> Note that Sumer = Babylon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, that would be Mesopotamia,  and they are still there, and they ain't black.  They're not white either, but there are still worshippers of Zoroaster,  so yet again, you try and steal another cultures heritage.
> 
> How about this, you seem to think that every ancient culture was black,  so I propose this, the whole world is now black.
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much any ancient culture was Black. Eons before there was any other race Blacks inhabited the planet. We are the aboriginal race of this planet. It wasnt until Blacks immigrated out of Africa and experienced mutations and cross breeding with other hominids that other races came about.  I know it sucks for you but its not your fault. We were the first here so of course we were the first to create civilization. We were the first to every corner of the globe which is still reflected to this day in every population.. Even in Iraq/Iran (modern day Mesopotamia)
> 
> Indigenous people of Iraq/Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it suck?  Like I said.  We're all black, no one needs to pay reparations.  All is good in the world.  Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn. The racists say dumber and dumber shit every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As one of the lead racists in this Board I defer to your expertise.
Click to expand...


It's funny how only the racist whites here accuse me of being a racist for pointing out racism.


----------



## IM2

gulfman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any retard with better weapons can take over a place where the philosophy is one of humanity and education. Its like praising some schmuck that destroyed a priceless piece of art. White people are all fucked up in the head. At least the ones that think like you.  I wish my people had killed the first whites instead of inviting them in to be educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a little over 100 years ago blacks were still eating one another out of a pot
Click to expand...

More racist white stupidity.

*Starving Time* at Jamestown in the Colony of Virginia was a period of starvation during the winter of 1609–1610. There were about 500 Jamestown residents at the beginning of the winter. However, there were only 60 people still alive when the spring arrived.[1]

The colonists, the first group of whom had originally arrived on May 13, 1607, had never planned to grow all of their own food. Their plans depended upon trade with the local Powhatan to supply them with food between the arrivals of periodic supply ships from England. Lack of access to water and a relatively dry rain season crippled the agricultural production of the colonists. Also, the water that the colonists drank was brackish and potable for only half of the year. A fleet from England, damaged by a hurricane, arrived months behind schedule with new colonists, but without expected food supplies.

On June 7, 1610, the survivors boarded ships, abandoned the colony site, and sailed towards the Chesapeake Bay. There, another supply convoy with new supplies, headed by newly appointed governor Francis West, intercepted them on the lower James River and returned them to Jamestown. Within a few years, the commercialization of tobacco by John Rolfe secured the settlement's long-term economic prosperity.

There is scientific evidence that the settlers at Jamestown had turned to cannibalism during the starving time.

Starving Time - Wikipedia


----------



## gulfman

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
Click to expand...

How come Uganda or Togo never sent men to the moon?
How many Nimitz class carriers does Africa have?
Most of their huts don't have electric or running water.


----------



## gulfman

Africas modern military.


----------



## Pogo

gulfman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come Uganda or Togo never sent men to the moon?
> How many Nimitz class carriers does Africa have?
> Most of their huts don't have electric or running water.
Click to expand...


"electric"?

Speak much?


----------



## Pogo

gulfman said:


> Africas modern military.




That's a traditional Zulu dance dumb fuck.

It's as much "African modern military" as this is "Euro modern military"




Dishonest HACK.


----------



## Pogo

gulfman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come Uganda or Togo never sent men to the moon?
> How many Nimitz class carriers does Africa have?
> Most of their huts don't have electric or running water.
Click to expand...


Here's an asshat whose entire world view comes from bad white Hollywood movies of the 1930s, grunts and goes "yeah that's real" and then in his retarded ethnocentricity wants to pass judgments on other cultures based on his own war culture.

Hard to believe.  I guess there must not be much of a view when one's head is up one's own ass.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gulfman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come Uganda or Togo never sent men to the moon?
> How many Nimitz class carriers does Africa have?
> Most of their huts don't have electric or running water.
Click to expand...

Most of the world never sent men to the moon.
UK,France,Germany, Japan,Australia, Italy, Narnia............................


----------



## Asclepias

gulfman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come Uganda or Togo never sent men to the moon?
> How many Nimitz class carriers does Africa have?
> Most of their huts don't have electric or running water.
Click to expand...

The only reason whites went to the moon is because they worked off the foundation Africans had built as well as leveraging the work of modern Black people to plot the course to the moon.  White people love to point at their ever present aggressive belicose stance as intelligence. Its not. It just means you're a violent and angry people. Why would you be proud you are nothing but a bunch of savages that value war?


----------



## Asclepias

gulfman said:


> Africas modern military.


A people that see no need for a military are a people that are peaceful and scholarly.


----------



## toobfreak

I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!


----------



## Pogo

toobfreak said:


> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!



  Here's a wanker who goes "if I didn't bother to find out about it, then it never existed"

>> Sidney Bechet, the great New Orleans reed player, feeling these linkages instinctively, called his music “the remembering song. There’s so much to remember,” he said, speaking of “the long long song that started back there” – back in the South, and further back still, in Africa. To re-member. To put back together. “Back there” are the people of Kongo, Dohemy, and Yorubaland. These were not jungle bunnies living, insensate, under an eternal sun. They were at once tribal and urban. It is hard, after so many bad movies and so many encrusted lies, to think of them as urban, and it is hard for a Western mind to conceive of “tribal” and “urban” together; yet as late as the mid-nineteenth century the Yoruba city of Abeokuta ran six miles along the bank of the Ogun River and had a population estimated at 200,000. Its craft industries thrived – ironwork, carpentry, tailoring, farming, tool-making, textiles. And this urban culture had been thriving for centuries, a city probably older than, say, New York is now. <<   --- Ventura, op.cit. post 1190​


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a wanker who goes "if I didn't bother to find out about it, then it never existed"
> 
> >> Sidney Bechet, the great New Orleans reed player, feeling these linkages instinctively, called his music “the remembering song. There’s so much to remember,” he said, speaking of “the long long song that started back there” – back in the South, and further back still, in Africa. To re-member. To put back together. “Back there” are the people of Kongo, Dohemy, and Yorubaland. These were not jungle bunnies living, insensate, under an eternal sun. They were at once tribal and urban. It is hard, after so many bad movies and so many encrusted lies, to think of them as urban, and it is hard for a Western mind to conceive of “tribal” and “urban” together; yet as late as the mid-nineteenth century the Yoruba city of Abeokuta ran six miles along the bank of the Ogun River and had a population estimated at 200,000. Its craft industries thrived – ironwork, carpentry, tailoring, farming, tool-making, textiles. And this urban culture had been thriving for centuries, a city probably older than, say, New York is now. <<   --- Ventura, op.cit. post 1190​
Click to expand...

We are all familiar with the Al Sharpton School of World History.


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a wanker who goes "if I didn't bother to find out about it, then it never existed"
> 
> >> Sidney Bechet, the great New Orleans reed player, feeling these linkages instinctively, called his music “the remembering song. There’s so much to remember,” he said, speaking of “the long long song that started back there” – back in the South, and further back still, in Africa. To re-member. To put back together. “Back there” are the people of Kongo, Dohemy, and Yorubaland. These were not jungle bunnies living, insensate, under an eternal sun. They were at once tribal and urban. It is hard, after so many bad movies and so many encrusted lies, to think of them as urban, and it is hard for a Western mind to conceive of “tribal” and “urban” together; yet as late as the mid-nineteenth century the Yoruba city of Abeokuta ran six miles along the bank of the Ogun River and had a population estimated at 200,000. Its craft industries thrived – ironwork, carpentry, tailoring, farming, tool-making, textiles. And this urban culture had been thriving for centuries, a city probably older than, say, New York is now. <<   --- Ventura, op.cit. post 1190​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all familiar with the Al Sharpton School of World History.
Click to expand...


That's nice, dear.

Got zero to do with the post quoted but it's so cute that you posted a whole sentence all by yourself!  

Soon you'll be putting on your own pants.


----------



## toobfreak

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a wanker who goes "if I didn't bother to find out about it, then it never existed"
> 
> >> Sidney Bechet, the great New Orleans reed player, feeling these linkages instinctively, called his music “the remembering song. There’s so much to remember,” he said, speaking of “the long long song that started back there” – back in the South, and further back still, in Africa. To re-member. To put back together. “Back there” are the people of Kongo, Dohemy, and Yorubaland. These were not jungle bunnies living, insensate, under an eternal sun. They were at once tribal and urban. It is hard, after so many bad movies and so many encrusted lies, to think of them as urban, and it is hard for a Western mind to conceive of “tribal” and “urban” together; yet as late as the mid-nineteenth century the Yoruba city of Abeokuta ran six miles along the bank of the Ogun River and had a population estimated at 200,000. Its craft industries thrived – ironwork, carpentry, tailoring, farming, tool-making, textiles. And this urban culture had been thriving for centuries, a city probably older than, say, New York is now. <<   --- Ventura, op.cit. post 1190​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all familiar with the Al Sharpton School of World History.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice, dear.
> Got zero to do with the post quoted but it's so cute that you posted a whole sentence all by yourself!
> Soon you'll be putting on your own pants.
Click to expand...


Nancy is in good company.  It never takes long for a Tard to admit they've lost the argument and have nothing substantive to add when they quickly and inevitably always fall back on the put downs that anyone countering them is a:

Child.
Hapless, backwoods mouth-breather.
Idiot with only a 6th grade education.
It's so much easier to try to hide your failures if you can simply claim the other side isn't worth your time nor trouble!


----------



## Asclepias

toobfreak said:


> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!


*"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*

Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
Click to expand...



If you think being 10,000 years ahead technologically makes you inferior and weak, that is YOUR problem.


----------



## Asclepias

toobfreak said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you think being 10,000 years ahead technologically makes you inferior and weak, that is YOUR problem.
Click to expand...

What makes you inferior and weak is your debilitating inferiority complex. Why yall gotta lie about history?


----------



## IM2

gulfman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come Uganda or Togo never sent men to the moon?
> How many Nimitz class carriers does Africa have?
> Most of their huts don't have electric or running water.
Click to expand...


Yawn! More dumb whiteness.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!


Another example of white racist ignorance.


----------



## IM2

gulfman said:


> Africas modern military.



Really?



















*Blackhawk down!*

Them thar Africans blasted our copter out of the sky!

And they damn sure didn't do it by hitting our copter with a spear.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africas modern military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> View attachment 290387View attachment 290388
> View attachment 290389View attachment 290390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blackhawk down!*
> 
> Them thar Africans blasted our copter out of the sky!
> 
> And they damn sure didn't do it by hitting our copter with a spear.
Click to expand...






All of their weapons are made by whitey.  All of their clothes are made by whitey.   All of their equipment and munitions are made by whitey.  

The only reason why Blackhawk Down happened were the asinine rules of engagement imposed on our troops. 

Had they been allowed to fight to their potential you would have seen a veritable massacre of the black troops, and the women whose skirts they were hiding behind.

No, that didn't happen because you assholes can fight good, that happened because our troops were forced to fight with one hand tied behind their backs, and their feet crossed.


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Freom what iunderstand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .





Tell that to the Taino.

The Arawak.

The Maori.

The Inuit.

The Sami.

etc etc etc etc etc etc etc

Well, you did qualify it with "freom what iunderstand".  But we don't use Freom any more.  Melts the ozone layer.


----------



## pismoe

yeah Pogo , see 's africa' for example .    Whites made a breadbasket of that African continent and land and then were forced by world opinion to give ' s. africa' and 'Rhodesia' back under international pressure .   Same deal with 'India' .      Whites owned 'India' and then just eventually gave it back to the natives  .    And now , I think there is a thread going where USA Politicians want the USA military to fight to save 'africa'  Pogo


----------



## pismoe

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freom what iunderstand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the Taino.
> 
> The Arawak.
> 
> The Maori.
> 
> The Inuit.
> 
> The Sami.
> 
> etc etc etc etc etc etc etc
> 
> Well, you did qualify it with "freom what iunderstand".  But we don't use Freom any more.  Melts the ozone layer.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------   they never did anything of worth though 'maori' were pretty good Cannibals and they do do a pretty snazzy 'ha-ka'  in short skirts made of reeds .    Read the report from the  ENDEAVOUR Ship that brought civlization to 'new zealand' see what the cannibal 'maori' in  new Zealand' are doing Pogo .


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> yeah Pogo , see 's africa' for example .    Whites made a breadbasket of that African continent and land and then were forced by world opinion to give ' s. africa' and 'Rhodesia' back under international pressure .   Same deal with 'India' .      Whites owned 'India' and then just eventually gave it back to the natives  .    And now , I think there is a thread going where USA Politicians want the USA military to fight to save 'africa'  Pogo



"I stole that kid's lunch but the principal made me give it back".

What a disaster.


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
Click to expand...

When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   BETTER WEAPONS , seems to me that better weapons are built by Men with the Superior Brainpower and coming from colder climates .    And disease caused by discarded dirty underwear can be beaten by not wearing the discarded dirty or traded dirty underwear eh Ace ??     Anyway , as I said . the White Race has done pretty good for itself being just a small or the Smallest part of the Worlds bigger percentage of people of 'color' Ace .


----------



## pismoe

and 'genocide' , YOU PEOPLE just need to keep making up words don't you .  The concept and word 'genocide' didn't come into being until the mid 40s when some wanker 'irishman' invented the word Ace .


----------



## pismoe

and then YOU PEOPLE try to be insulting and personal but all you are is funny Ace !!


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of threads like these.
> 
> If Egyptians were black and Egyptians owned Jews as slaves, why isn't Im2  paying reparations yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because the Jews werent slaves in Egypt and most Black Americans are probably not descended from Egyptians. Any other stupid questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't?  Hmm.  Seems you are ignorant of history.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they weren't slaves. Show us where and when the Hebrews were slaves in Egypt.  I wont be surprised if you cant.
Click to expand...

Enslavement of the Israelites


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any retard with better weapons can take over a place where the philosophy is one of humanity and education. Its like praising some schmuck that destroyed a priceless piece of art. White people are all fucked up in the head. At least the ones that think like you.  I wish my people had killed the first whites instead of inviting them in to be educated.
Click to expand...

Some idiot actually thanked your post for wishing the first whites killed? A lot of blacks commit heinous crimes against whites, yet I only wish the criminals killed, not all blacks. I feel the same way about all killers.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You attended the saltine school of revised halfstory. That's why you can't tell the whole truth about the slave trade.
Click to expand...

You weren’t there either.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulfman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if us dumb whites would have invented peanut butter by now or if I would be  eating just jelly sandwiches.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come Uganda or Togo never sent men to the moon?
> How many Nimitz class carriers does Africa have?
> Most of their huts don't have electric or running water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason whites went to the moon is because they worked off the foundation Africans had built as well as leveraging the work of modern Black people to plot the course to the moon.  White people love to point at their ever present aggressive belicose stance as intelligence. Its not. It just means you're a violent and angry people. Why would you be proud you are nothing but a bunch of savages that value war?
Click to expand...

Why do so many blacks lump all whites together? The most angry and violent people today are not white. Just look at the crime stats for violence.


----------



## MizMolly

Why does it matter who did what first? We all benefit now.


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you think being 10,000 years ahead technologically makes you inferior and weak, that is YOUR problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you inferior and weak is your debilitating inferiority complex. Why yall gotta lie about history?
Click to expand...



Totally bad call, Ace.  Me inferiority complex?  You really missed the barn on that one.


----------



## toobfreak

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
Click to expand...



TOTAL RUBBISH.  Who speaks with an inferiority complex now?    The entire history of life on the planet back to bacteria has always been decided by who was the better adapted and had the better offense and stronger defense.  When the Portuguese met up with the Congo tribes of Africa, they had sailed 2,000 miles exploring and mapping the world in ocean going ships with cannons and advanced metal tools.  The Africans were still living in the neolithic stone age with no idea there was even an outside world.  The Portuguese owned the Africans and could have done anything they wanted, annihilated them if they chose and taken everything, the fate of the interior.

I'm not saying it was right or wrong, just the natural order of life everywhere.


----------



## pismoe

yeah , got nothing to do with Right or Wrong as History is simply the record of what exists eh   ??


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
Click to expand...

------------------------------   As a WELSHMAN you know what I say is true   TommyT .


----------



## pismoe

Tiny country of 'brits' made up of Welsh and ' englishers' and Scots and they ruled the world with their couple million 'brits' , superior weapons , dirty underwears and 'dirty blankets' Tommy .


----------



## Pogo

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
Click to expand...


Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.

It isn't.

As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.  That is, in fact, why we have laws ---- to contain those among us too weak to contain themselves.


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
Click to expand...

It certainly can be:

_The "*Powell Doctrine*" is a journalist-created term, named after General Colin Powell in the run-up to the 1990–91 Gulf War. It is based in large part on the Weinberger Doctrine, devised by Caspar Weinberger, former Secretary of Defense and Powell's former boss. The doctrine emphasizes U.S. national security interests,* overwhelming strike capabilities* with an emphasis on ground forces, and widespread public support._[1]


----------



## pismoe

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------    and that's your OPINION  Pogo .     By the way , I lauded the 'brits' , welsh , scots and English and their ability of such a small population from Blighty and their having to travel the SEA in rudimentary boats or ships carrying everything with them .    Let me also laud the DUTCH Boers weapons and their dirty underwear and blankets if that's a true account about diseased undies and blankets Pogo .    That is all Pogo .


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly can be:
> 
> _The "*Powell Doctrine*" is a journalist-created term, named after General Colin Powell in the run-up to the 1990–91 Gulf War. It is based in large part on the Weinberger Doctrine, devised by Caspar Weinberger, former Secretary of Defense and Powell's former boss. The doctrine emphasizes U.S. national security interests,* overwhelming strike capabilities* with an emphasis on ground forces, and widespread public support._[1]
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------    and that's your OPINION  Pogo .     By the way , I lauded the 'brits' , welsh , scots and English and their ability of such a small population from Blighty and their having to travel the SEA in rudimentary boats or ships carrying everything with them .    Let me also laud the DUTCH Boers weapons and their dirty underwear and blankets if that's a true account about diseased undies and blankets Pogo .    That is all Pogo .
Click to expand...


That's just basic MORALS, Pizzazz.  Laud the Brits all you like, the fact remains the roamed the earth looking for other people's lands and peoples to exploit, as did France, as did Spain, as did Portugal, and yes the Dutch to a lesser extent, as did the latecomers Germany and Italy which didn't exist while those others were taking other people's lands and so they tried to make up for it in the 1930s.  Brits expelled the Acadians, expelled Scots, raped Ireland, enslaved Africans, exterminated Indians, fucked up the middle east, tried to have their way with China --- you go ahead and laud that until the proverbial cows come home but it doesn't change the character of events, now does it.


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------    and that's your OPINION  Pogo .     By the way , I lauded the 'brits' , welsh , scots and English and their ability of such a small population from Blighty and their having to travel the SEA in rudimentary boats or ships carrying everything with them .    Let me also laud the DUTCH Boers weapons and their dirty underwear and blankets if that's a true account about diseased undies and blankets Pogo .    That is all Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just basic MORALS, Pizzazz.  Laud the Brits all you like, the fact remains the roamed the earth looking for other people's lands and peoples to exploit, as did France, as did Spain, as did Portugal, and yes the Dutch to a lesser extent, as did the latecomers Germany and Italy which didn't exist while those others were taking other people's lands and so they tried to make up for it in the 1930s.  Brits expelled the Acadians, expelled Scots, raped Ireland, enslaved Africans, exterminated Indians, fucked up the middle east, tried to have their way with China --- you go ahead and laud that until the proverbial cows come home but it doesn't change the character of events, now does it.
Click to expand...

Get off your horse of self-righteousness and virtue signalling. Any other power would have done the same at the time had they had the ability. Those that didn't were largely landlocked with little maritime ability (Germany), conquering their own hinterands (Russia/US) or small feuding state at the time (Italy).

Stop with the Monday morning moralizing FFS!


----------



## pismoe

as such a small world wide minority the Whites did pretty good for themselves and that's a fact that you don't like but its a Fact that I do like Pogo .


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> 
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------    and that's your OPINION  Pogo .     By the way , I lauded the 'brits' , welsh , scots and English and their ability of such a small population from Blighty and their having to travel the SEA in rudimentary boats or ships carrying everything with them .    Let me also laud the DUTCH Boers weapons and their dirty underwear and blankets if that's a true account about diseased undies and blankets Pogo .    That is all Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just basic MORALS, Pizzazz.  Laud the Brits all you like, the fact remains the roamed the earth looking for other people's lands and peoples to exploit, as did France, as did Spain, as did Portugal, and yes the Dutch to a lesser extent, as did the latecomers Germany and Italy which didn't exist while those others were taking other people's lands and so they tried to make up for it in the 1930s.  Brits expelled the Acadians, expelled Scots, raped Ireland, enslaved Africans, exterminated Indians, fucked up the middle east, tried to have their way with China --- you go ahead and laud that until the proverbial cows come home but it doesn't change the character of events, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get off your horse of self-righteousness and virtue signalling. Any other power would have done the same at the time had they had the ability. Those that didn't were largely landlocked with little maritime ability (Germany), conquering their own hinterands (Russia/US) or small feuding state at the time (Italy).
> 
> Stop with the Monday morning moralizing FFS!
Click to expand...


Here's a klown who wants to take the position "OK I stole that kid's lunch but anybody else would have stolen it too so it's perfectly OK".

Hard to believe some wag thinks he can get away with that crapola logic.


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> as such a small world wide minority the Whites did pretty good for themselves and that's a fact that you don't like but its a Fact that I do like Pogo .



Aaaaaaaaaaaand you just circled back to the false premise I already called out --- that running around invading people and taking their resources is some kind of "good" thing.  Much like the yammerer I just spanked above.

Hate to break this to ya but this garbage doesn't smell better over time.


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------    and that's your OPINION  Pogo .     By the way , I lauded the 'brits' , welsh , scots and English and their ability of such a small population from Blighty and their having to travel the SEA in rudimentary boats or ships carrying everything with them .    Let me also laud the DUTCH Boers weapons and their dirty underwear and blankets if that's a true account about diseased undies and blankets Pogo .    That is all Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just basic MORALS, Pizzazz.  Laud the Brits all you like, the fact remains the roamed the earth looking for other people's lands and peoples to exploit, as did France, as did Spain, as did Portugal, and yes the Dutch to a lesser extent, as did the latecomers Germany and Italy which didn't exist while those others were taking other people's lands and so they tried to make up for it in the 1930s.  Brits expelled the Acadians, expelled Scots, raped Ireland, enslaved Africans, exterminated Indians, fucked up the middle east, tried to have their way with China --- you go ahead and laud that until the proverbial cows come home but it doesn't change the character of events, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get off your horse of self-righteousness and virtue signalling. Any other power would have done the same at the time had they had the ability. Those that didn't were largely landlocked with little maritime ability (Germany), conquering their own hinterands (Russia/US) or small feuding state at the time (Italy).
> 
> Stop with the Monday morning moralizing FFS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a klown who wants to take the position "OK I stole that kid's lunch but anybody else would have stolen it too so it's perfectly OK".
> 
> Hard to believe some wag thinks he can get away with that crapola logic.
Click to expand...

It's neither crap not logic, it's history. And I'm sorry you get bullied at school, but it is not my doing.


----------



## pismoe

let him moralize or cry , it doesn't matter as the Facts of who conquered Who is establibed no matter who likes the facts or who doesn't like the facts .


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------    and that's your OPINION  Pogo .     By the way , I lauded the 'brits' , welsh , scots and English and their ability of such a small population from Blighty and their having to travel the SEA in rudimentary boats or ships carrying everything with them .    Let me also laud the DUTCH Boers weapons and their dirty underwear and blankets if that's a true account about diseased undies and blankets Pogo .    That is all Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just basic MORALS, Pizzazz.  Laud the Brits all you like, the fact remains the roamed the earth looking for other people's lands and peoples to exploit, as did France, as did Spain, as did Portugal, and yes the Dutch to a lesser extent, as did the latecomers Germany and Italy which didn't exist while those others were taking other people's lands and so they tried to make up for it in the 1930s.  Brits expelled the Acadians, expelled Scots, raped Ireland, enslaved Africans, exterminated Indians, fucked up the middle east, tried to have their way with China --- you go ahead and laud that until the proverbial cows come home but it doesn't change the character of events, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get off your horse of self-righteousness and virtue signalling. Any other power would have done the same at the time had they had the ability. Those that didn't were largely landlocked with little maritime ability (Germany), conquering their own hinterands (Russia/US) or small feuding state at the time (Italy).
> 
> Stop with the Monday morning moralizing FFS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a klown who wants to take the position "OK I stole that kid's lunch but anybody else would have stolen it too so it's perfectly OK".
> 
> Hard to believe some wag thinks he can get away with that crapola logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's neither crap not logic, it's history. And I'm sorry you get bullied at school, but it is not my doing.
Click to expand...


Um excuse me pilgrim, I'M the one stating history here.  YOU TWO are dealing in élitist value judgments.

You are correct that it's not logic.  That was sarcasm, which also sailed blithely over your hood.


----------



## pismoe

and dirty underwear and dirty blankets paid a large part according to ACE and probably a few others .      They musta seen the MADE in LONDON tags on the dirty underwear and blankets eh  .


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------    and that's your OPINION  Pogo .     By the way , I lauded the 'brits' , welsh , scots and English and their ability of such a small population from Blighty and their having to travel the SEA in rudimentary boats or ships carrying everything with them .    Let me also laud the DUTCH Boers weapons and their dirty underwear and blankets if that's a true account about diseased undies and blankets Pogo .    That is all Pogo .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just basic MORALS, Pizzazz.  Laud the Brits all you like, the fact remains the roamed the earth looking for other people's lands and peoples to exploit, as did France, as did Spain, as did Portugal, and yes the Dutch to a lesser extent, as did the latecomers Germany and Italy which didn't exist while those others were taking other people's lands and so they tried to make up for it in the 1930s.  Brits expelled the Acadians, expelled Scots, raped Ireland, enslaved Africans, exterminated Indians, fucked up the middle east, tried to have their way with China --- you go ahead and laud that until the proverbial cows come home but it doesn't change the character of events, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get off your horse of self-righteousness and virtue signalling. Any other power would have done the same at the time had they had the ability. Those that didn't were largely landlocked with little maritime ability (Germany), conquering their own hinterands (Russia/US) or small feuding state at the time (Italy).
> 
> Stop with the Monday morning moralizing FFS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a klown who wants to take the position "OK I stole that kid's lunch but anybody else would have stolen it too so it's perfectly OK".
> 
> Hard to believe some wag thinks he can get away with that crapola logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's neither crap not logic, it's history. And I'm sorry you get bullied at school, but it is not my doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um excuse me pilgrim, I'M the one stating history here.  YOU TWO are dealing in élitist value judgments.
> 
> You are correct that it's not logic.  That was sarcasm, which also sailed blithely over your hood.
Click to expand...

No Pogo, you're whining and it's annoying.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

All the prepackaged "white people are the source of evil" crap gets tiresome at times.  Why this has become a signal of virtue among white people is beyond me.  They can never focus on the good. They can never admit all the advancement to the state of the world. They refuse to acknowledge all the benefits white people have created.

All they can do is reflect upon the miserable emptiness of their own lives and hate the entirety of their culture because of it. They glorify the primitive. The denigrate the advanced. They see no difference between savagery and civilization, ignorance or knowledge. All they know is that they hate themselves and so hate their own culture.


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just basic MORALS, Pizzazz.  Laud the Brits all you like, the fact remains the roamed the earth looking for other people's lands and peoples to exploit, as did France, as did Spain, as did Portugal, and yes the Dutch to a lesser extent, as did the latecomers Germany and Italy which didn't exist while those others were taking other people's lands and so they tried to make up for it in the 1930s.  Brits expelled the Acadians, expelled Scots, raped Ireland, enslaved Africans, exterminated Indians, fucked up the middle east, tried to have their way with China --- you go ahead and laud that until the proverbial cows come home but it doesn't change the character of events, now does it.
> 
> 
> 
> Get off your horse of self-righteousness and virtue signalling. Any other power would have done the same at the time had they had the ability. Those that didn't were largely landlocked with little maritime ability (Germany), conquering their own hinterands (Russia/US) or small feuding state at the time (Italy).
> 
> Stop with the Monday morning moralizing FFS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a klown who wants to take the position "OK I stole that kid's lunch but anybody else would have stolen it too so it's perfectly OK".
> 
> Hard to believe some wag thinks he can get away with that crapola logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's neither crap not logic, it's history. And I'm sorry you get bullied at school, but it is not my doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um excuse me pilgrim, I'M the one stating history here.  YOU TWO are dealing in élitist value judgments.
> 
> You are correct that it's not logic.  That was sarcasm, which also sailed blithely over your hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Pogo, you're whining and it's annoying.
Click to expand...


----------



## pismoe

as 'harry reed' said when he claimed that 'mitt romney' didn't pay taxes .    'harry' simply said . well . looks like 'mrobama' won didn't he ??      Same thing concerming how the Whites dominated and conquered all over the world even though they only had small numbers .


----------



## pismoe

Dogmaphobe said:


> All the prepackaged "white people are the source of evil" crap gets tiresome at times.  Why this has become a signal of virtue among white people is beyond me.  They can never focus on the good. They can never admit all the advancement to the state of the world. They refuse to acknowledge all the benefits white people have created.
> 
> All they can do is reflect upon the miserable emptiness of their own lives and hate the entirety of their culture because of it. They glorify the primitive. The denigrate the advanced. They see no difference between savagery and civilization, ignorance or knowledge. All they know is that they hate themselves and so hate their own culture.


---------------------------------------------    its my opinion that they will find the errors of their thinking as third world importation to the USA continues  in the USA  Dogma .


----------



## Dogmaphobe

pismoe said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the prepackaged "white people are the source of evil" crap gets tiresome at times.  Why this has become a signal of virtue among white people is beyond me.  They can never focus on the good. They can never admit all the advancement to the state of the world. They refuse to acknowledge all the benefits white people have created.
> 
> All they can do is reflect upon the miserable emptiness of their own lives and hate the entirety of their culture because of it. They glorify the primitive. The denigrate the advanced. They see no difference between savagery and civilization, ignorance or knowledge. All they know is that they hate themselves and so hate their own culture.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------    its my opinion that they will find the errors of their thinking as third world importation to the USA continues  in the USA  Dogma .
Click to expand...



 I don't think they have that sort of self-awareness. They are true believers.


----------



## toobfreak

Pogo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.  That is, in fact, why we have laws ---- to contain those among us too weak to contain themselves.
Click to expand...



We also have laws to give an equal voice to all:  

So that the minority have an equal voice to the majority.
So that the weak have an equal voice to the strong.
That prevents mob rule of one large group of people having their way like California deciding elections all by itself while smaller states had no voice, as much as it prevents a mob of greedy developers from just taking the home of some old lady and throwing her out into the street because they want to put a mall there.


----------



## Pogo

toobfreak said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.  That is, in fact, why we have laws ---- to contain those among us too weak to contain themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We also have laws to give an equal voice to all:
> 
> So that the minority have an equal voice to the majority.
> So that the weak have an equal voice to the strong.
> That prevents mob rule of one large group of people having their way like California deciding elections all by itself while smaller states had no voice, as much as it prevents a mob of greedy developers from just taking the home of some old lady and throwing her out into the street because they want to put a mall there.
Click to expand...




You're either a furriner or obediently butthurt.  The onliest elections California ever decided all by itself were California state elections.  You know, like every other fucking state.

SMH


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> 
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------    and that's your OPINION  Pogo .     By the way , I lauded the 'brits' , welsh , scots and English and their ability of such a small population from Blighty and their having to travel the SEA in rudimentary boats or ships carrying everything with them .    Let me also laud the DUTCH Boers weapons and their dirty underwear and blankets if that's a true account about diseased undies and blankets Pogo .    That is all Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just basic MORALS, Pizzazz.  Laud the Brits all you like, the fact remains the roamed the earth looking for other people's lands and peoples to exploit, as did France, as did Spain, as did Portugal, and yes the Dutch to a lesser extent, as did the latecomers Germany and Italy which didn't exist while those others were taking other people's lands and so they tried to make up for it in the 1930s.  Brits expelled the Acadians, expelled Scots, raped Ireland, enslaved Africans, exterminated Indians, fucked up the middle east, tried to have their way with China --- you go ahead and laud that until the proverbial cows come home but it doesn't change the character of events, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get off your horse of self-righteousness and virtue signalling. Any other power would have done the same at the time had they had the ability. Those that didn't were largely landlocked with little maritime ability (Germany), conquering their own hinterands (Russia/US) or small feuding state at the time (Italy).
> 
> Stop with the Monday morning moralizing FFS!
Click to expand...

You would not be saying this had you come from or descend from those who were colonized. There is no justification to be made for this.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what the problem is here.  The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!  It is just that they hadn't done anything yet of any real lasting consequence, for themselves or the outside world, and then, it was mainly only a few natural resources they had no hand in developing, and slavery, which they were masters at!
> 
> 
> 
> *"The question isn't that Africans did nothing before the White man came along!"*
> 
> Actually that *is* the question for the world at large. Whites pushed this narrative in order to give themselves a sense of superiority. Not only did they push this narrative, they tried their best to convince the colonized and transplanted Africans of this silliness as well. The problem is the damage that has been done and the knowledge that may be forever lost. Its certainly an interesting study on the weakness of the white race that they suffer so badly from a crippling inferiority complex they had to come up with this lie to make themselves feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    yep , Whites did pretty good for themselves eh .    From what I understand Whites are the smallest minority of minorities in the World .    And English being even tinier  the Sun never set on the British or White Empire Ace ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.  That is, in fact, why we have laws ---- to contain those among us too weak to contain themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We also have laws to give an equal voice to all:
> 
> So that the minority have an equal voice to the majority.
> So that the weak have an equal voice to the strong.
> That prevents mob rule of one large group of people having their way like California deciding elections all by itself while smaller states had no voice, as much as it prevents a mob of greedy developers from just taking the home of some old lady and throwing her out into the street because they want to put a mall there.
Click to expand...


BS.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------    and that's your OPINION  Pogo .     By the way , I lauded the 'brits' , welsh , scots and English and their ability of such a small population from Blighty and their having to travel the SEA in rudimentary boats or ships carrying everything with them .    Let me also laud the DUTCH Boers weapons and their dirty underwear and blankets if that's a true account about diseased undies and blankets Pogo .    That is all Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just basic MORALS, Pizzazz.  Laud the Brits all you like, the fact remains the roamed the earth looking for other people's lands and peoples to exploit, as did France, as did Spain, as did Portugal, and yes the Dutch to a lesser extent, as did the latecomers Germany and Italy which didn't exist while those others were taking other people's lands and so they tried to make up for it in the 1930s.  Brits expelled the Acadians, expelled Scots, raped Ireland, enslaved Africans, exterminated Indians, fucked up the middle east, tried to have their way with China --- you go ahead and laud that until the proverbial cows come home but it doesn't change the character of events, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get off your horse of self-righteousness and virtue signalling. Any other power would have done the same at the time had they had the ability. Those that didn't were largely landlocked with little maritime ability (Germany), conquering their own hinterands (Russia/US) or small feuding state at the time (Italy).
> 
> Stop with the Monday morning moralizing FFS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a klown who wants to take the position "OK I stole that kid's lunch but anybody else would have stolen it too so it's perfectly OK".
> 
> Hard to believe some wag thinks he can get away with that crapola logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's neither crap not logic, it's history. And I'm sorry you get bullied at school, but it is not my doing.
Click to expand...


You're  right. It's not logic.


----------



## pismoe

its called history and it seems that all through HISTORY the tiny in numbers White Race has  done excellent for itself   IM2 ,


----------



## pismoe

[CHUCKLE] ---  Its HISTORY , its the way things went in this old world IM2 .


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you have better weapons and carry diseases that inflict genocide on other populations its like being proud of having rabies. I get it though. Youre too weak mentally and physical so what else can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------    and that's your OPINION  Pogo .     By the way , I lauded the 'brits' , welsh , scots and English and their ability of such a small population from Blighty and their having to travel the SEA in rudimentary boats or ships carrying everything with them .    Let me also laud the DUTCH Boers weapons and their dirty underwear and blankets if that's a true account about diseased undies and blankets Pogo .    That is all Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just basic MORALS, Pizzazz.  Laud the Brits all you like, the fact remains the roamed the earth looking for other people's lands and peoples to exploit, as did France, as did Spain, as did Portugal, and yes the Dutch to a lesser extent, as did the latecomers Germany and Italy which didn't exist while those others were taking other people's lands and so they tried to make up for it in the 1930s.  Brits expelled the Acadians, expelled Scots, raped Ireland, enslaved Africans, exterminated Indians, fucked up the middle east, tried to have their way with China --- you go ahead and laud that until the proverbial cows come home but it doesn't change the character of events, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get off your horse of self-righteousness and virtue signalling. Any other power would have done the same at the time had they had the ability. Those that didn't were largely landlocked with little maritime ability (Germany), conquering their own hinterands (Russia/US) or small feuding state at the time (Italy).
> 
> Stop with the Monday morning moralizing FFS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not be saying this had you come from or descend from those who were colonized. There is no justification to be made for this.
Click to expand...

No, my ancestors were not losers, nor do I feel guilty for that fact. Your efforts are best spend elsewhere. Find a snowflake or perhaps someone else like yourself descended from losers.


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pizzaz's problem is that he starts from the premise that brute force is somehow a "good" thing.
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> As I analogized in 1345, the fact that you CAN steal that kid's lunch doesn't make it a positive thing to do.  Rather it shows a profound weakness of character.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------    and that's your OPINION  Pogo .     By the way , I lauded the 'brits' , welsh , scots and English and their ability of such a small population from Blighty and their having to travel the SEA in rudimentary boats or ships carrying everything with them .    Let me also laud the DUTCH Boers weapons and their dirty underwear and blankets if that's a true account about diseased undies and blankets Pogo .    That is all Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just basic MORALS, Pizzazz.  Laud the Brits all you like, the fact remains the roamed the earth looking for other people's lands and peoples to exploit, as did France, as did Spain, as did Portugal, and yes the Dutch to a lesser extent, as did the latecomers Germany and Italy which didn't exist while those others were taking other people's lands and so they tried to make up for it in the 1930s.  Brits expelled the Acadians, expelled Scots, raped Ireland, enslaved Africans, exterminated Indians, fucked up the middle east, tried to have their way with China --- you go ahead and laud that until the proverbial cows come home but it doesn't change the character of events, now does it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get off your horse of self-righteousness and virtue signalling. Any other power would have done the same at the time had they had the ability. Those that didn't were largely landlocked with little maritime ability (Germany), conquering their own hinterands (Russia/US) or small feuding state at the time (Italy).
> 
> Stop with the Monday morning moralizing FFS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would not be saying this had you come from or descend from those who were colonized. There is no justification to be made for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, my ancestors were not losers, nor do I feel guilty for that fact.
Click to expand...


So you chose to break new ground huh?  Say, you must be the stuff of legend and lore at Thanksgivings.


----------



## pismoe

And they did good as they set up SOME up to be top dog in this world    Pogo . ---   see the Boers or Africaners today as they build their little piece of heaven in the 's. african' outback in the little Newly built town of '   ORANIA   ' .    Course , question is , will the ORANIANS Survive    Pogo .


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are very lucky the Moors came and rescued you from experiencing another stone age.  I honestly believe you would have went the way of the neanderthals you were interbreeding with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
Click to expand...

Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).

*1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*






Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.

Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error

*2. Majik water system*






The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.

Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:






The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.

*3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*






Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments. 

According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.

*4. Charging shoes*






The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.

*5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*






Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.

*6. CAT scan*

Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.

*7. Cybertracker*

The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.

In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.

*8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*

This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.

The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.


----------



## westwall

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
Click to expand...







I applaud the inventiveness of these people.  However, Allan Cormack was white.  There is no Marc Arthur.  The creator of the cardio pad is Arthur Zang, please give the credit to those who deserve it.  Cybertracker, two white people.  Cellular antenna tech yup, two white dudes.  But the first five are legitimate black engineers and developers who are trying to help their people.  They are the antithesis of you.  They are productive members of society, and you and your ilk are whiners.

Time for you to grow up.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
Click to expand...

Paul van Jaarsveld::



We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?

Go figger.


----------



## westwall

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul van Jaarsveld::View attachment 290971
> 
> We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?
> 
> Go figger.
Click to expand...







Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.


----------



## Meathead

westwall said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul van Jaarsveld::View attachment 290971
> 
> We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.
Click to expand...

Paul is a loser in the same vain as Stacy Abrahams yet worse since losing in his case is congenital yet similar in that white people are clearly the ones to blame. 

White privilege is indeed tantamount to black failure rather than the other way around. And yet, black failure is not endemic to the US or even the lands they find themselves sharing with whites. Black failure is indeed evident everywhere. Blacks uniformly form a underclass of any society in which they are found. Additionally, black regions throughout the world are failures where very few wish to remain.


----------



## westwall

Meathead said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul van Jaarsveld::View attachment 290971
> 
> We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul is a loser in the same vain as Stacy Abrahams yet worse since losing in his case is congenital yet similar in that white people are clearly the ones to blame.
> 
> White privilege is indeed tantamount to black failure rather than the other way around. And yet, black failure is not endemic to the US or even the lands they find themselves sharing with whites. Black failure is indeed evident everywhere. Blacks uniformly form a underclass of any society in which they are found. Additionally, black regions throughout the world are failures where very few wish to remain.
Click to expand...






Which is true.  However, they have the black leadership to blame for that.  They derive their power and wealth by maintaining a poor black underclass.  Just imagine if these idiots, like paul, asslips, and im2, were to actually go out and accomplish something.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how whitey keeps them down.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud the inventiveness of these people.  However, Allan Cormack was white.  There is no Marc Arthur.  The creator of the cardio pad is Arthur Zang, please give the credit to those who deserve it.  Cybertracker, two white people.  Cellular antenna tech yup, two white dudes.  But the first five are legitimate black engineers and developers who are trying to help their people.  They are the antithesis of you.  They are productive members of society, and you and your ilk are whiners.
> 
> Time for you to grow up.
Click to expand...

Yawn! Most of the history you believe is altered. So it's time you grew up and faced the truth. You're an old white man whose entire life has been helped by racism. Essen didn't whine. He instructed.


----------



## Meathead

westwall said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> 
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul van Jaarsveld::View attachment 290971
> 
> We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul is a loser in the same vain as Stacy Abrahams yet worse since losing in his case is congenital yet similar in that white people are clearly the ones to blame.
> 
> White privilege is indeed tantamount to black failure rather than the other way around. And yet, black failure is not endemic to the US or even the lands they find themselves sharing with whites. Black failure is indeed evident everywhere. Blacks uniformly form a underclass of any society in which they are found. Additionally, black regions throughout the world are failures where very few wish to remain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is true.  However, they have the black leadership to blame for that.  They derive their power and wealth by maintaining a poor black underclass.  Just imagine if these idiots, like paul, asslips, and im2, were to actually go out and accomplish something.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how whitey keeps them down.
Click to expand...

The truth is that it is not black leadership that is at the core of the problem, however horrible that may be. The truth is that it goes far deeper than that and instead transcends the dogmatic platitude that there are no differences between peoples.

 Even within a species, some adapt more successfully to changing environment. Blacks are ill-suited to the demands of the civilizations of today in which organizational ability and the related intellect are needed to succeed,

If blacks are going to ever succeed, serious thought must be given to address the underlying problems of their failure, however much political correctness must be discounted in order to do so.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> 
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul van Jaarsveld::View attachment 290971
> 
> We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul is a loser in the same vain as Stacy Abrahams yet worse since losing in his case is congenital yet similar in that white people are clearly the ones to blame.
> 
> White privilege is indeed tantamount to black failure rather than the other way around. And yet, black failure is not endemic to the US or even the lands they find themselves sharing with whites. Black failure is indeed evident everywhere. Blacks uniformly form a underclass of any society in which they are found. Additionally, black regions throughout the world are failures where very few wish to remain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is true.  However, they have the black leadership to blame for that.  They derive their power and wealth by maintaining a poor black underclass.  Just imagine if these idiots, like paul, asslips, and im2, were to actually go out and accomplish something.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how whitey keeps them down.
Click to expand...


Black leadership is why we refuse to bow to scum like you. And since you saltines don't want to stop your bullshit, we'll just fight. You're a loser who would have nothing without the government. Just imagine if idiots, like you, meatsweats, tubesteaklicker, and protectnothing, were to actually go out and accomplish something. Like ending white racism.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how there is anti white racism.

*So look at this folks. There has been nothing but straight retard from several white males here from page one just because I dare mention that blacks actually had civilization and knowledge before whites got there.*

*Pathetic.*


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul van Jaarsveld::View attachment 290971
> 
> We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul is a loser in the same vain as Stacy Abrahams yet worse since losing in his case is congenital yet similar in that white people are clearly the ones to blame.
> 
> White privilege is indeed tantamount to black failure rather than the other way around. And yet, black failure is not endemic to the US or even the lands they find themselves sharing with whites. Black failure is indeed evident everywhere. Blacks uniformly form a underclass of any society in which they are found. Additionally, black regions throughout the world are failures where very few wish to remain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is true.  However, they have the black leadership to blame for that.  They derive their power and wealth by maintaining a poor black underclass.  Just imagine if these idiots, like paul, asslips, and im2, were to actually go out and accomplish something.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how whitey keeps them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth is that it is not black leadership that is at the core of the problem, however horrible that may be. The truth is that it goes far deeper than that and instead transcends the dogmatic platitude that there are no differences between peoples.
> 
> Even within a species, some adapt more successfully to changing environment. Blacks are ill-suited to the demands of the civilizations of today in which organizational ability and the related intellect are needed to succeed,
> 
> If blacks are going to ever succeed, serious thought must be given to address the underlying problems of their failure, however much political correctness must be discounted in order to do so.
Click to expand...


Spoken by a white boy in Czechoslovakia.

The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. 

I know this because I am black. When you white boys talking crazy turn black and live, then we can debate the accuracy of that statement.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul van Jaarsveld::View attachment 290971
> 
> We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul is a loser in the same vain as Stacy Abrahams yet worse since losing in his case is congenital yet similar in that white people are clearly the ones to blame.
> 
> White privilege is indeed tantamount to black failure rather than the other way around. And yet, black failure is not endemic to the US or even the lands they find themselves sharing with whites. Black failure is indeed evident everywhere. Blacks uniformly form a underclass of any society in which they are found. Additionally, black regions throughout the world are failures where very few wish to remain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is true.  However, they have the black leadership to blame for that.  They derive their power and wealth by maintaining a poor black underclass.  Just imagine if these idiots, like paul, asslips, and im2, were to actually go out and accomplish something.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how whitey keeps them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truth is that it is not black leadership that is at the core of the problem, however horrible that may be. The truth is that it goes far deeper than that and instead transcends the dogmatic platitude that there are no differences between peoples.
> 
> Even within a species, some adapt more successfully to changing environment. Blacks are ill-suited to the demands of the civilizations of today in which organizational ability and the related intellect are needed to succeed,
> 
> If blacks are going to ever succeed, serious thought must be given to address the underlying problems of their failure, however much political correctness must be discounted in order to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spoken by a white boy in Czechoslovakia.
> 
> The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism.
> 
> I know this because I am black. When you white boys talking crazy turn black and live, then we can debate the accuracy of that statement.
Click to expand...

There hasn't been a Czechoslovakia in almost 30 years and I will never turn black. I am not Michael Jackson, Rachel Dolezal or Pocahontas and so unable to change my race, nor would I have any inclination to do so even if I could. 

Your failure is your own.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud the inventiveness of these people.  However, Allan Cormack was white.  There is no Marc Arthur.  The creator of the cardio pad is Arthur Zang, please give the credit to those who deserve it.  Cybertracker, two white people.  Cellular antenna tech yup, two white dudes.  But the first five are legitimate black engineers and developers who are trying to help their people.  They are the antithesis of you.  They are productive members of society, and you and your ilk are whiners.
> 
> Time for you to grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn! Most of the history you believe is altered. So it's time you grew up and faced the truth. You're an old white man whose entire life has been helped by racism. Essen didn't whine. He instructed.
Click to expand...






No, it's not.  That which you believe is warped by your racism.

Thus you are irrelevant.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul van Jaarsveld::View attachment 290971
> 
> We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul is a loser in the same vain as Stacy Abrahams yet worse since losing in his case is congenital yet similar in that white people are clearly the ones to blame.
> 
> White privilege is indeed tantamount to black failure rather than the other way around. And yet, black failure is not endemic to the US or even the lands they find themselves sharing with whites. Black failure is indeed evident everywhere. Blacks uniformly form a underclass of any society in which they are found. Additionally, black regions throughout the world are failures where very few wish to remain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is true.  However, they have the black leadership to blame for that.  They derive their power and wealth by maintaining a poor black underclass.  Just imagine if these idiots, like paul, asslips, and im2, were to actually go out and accomplish something.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how whitey keeps them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black leadership is why we refuse to bow to scum like you. And since you saltines don't want to stop your bullshit, we'll just fight. You're a loser who would have nothing without the government. Just imagine if idiots, like you, meatsweats, tubesteaklicker, and protectnothing, were to actually go out and accomplish something. Like ending white racism.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how there is anti white racism.
> 
> *So look at this folks. There has been nothing but straight retard from several white males here from page one just because I dare mention that blacks actually had civilization and knowledge before whites got there.*
> 
> *Pathetic.*
Click to expand...






I'm native American,  dumbass.


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud the inventiveness of these people.  However, Allan Cormack was white.  There is no Marc Arthur.  The creator of the cardio pad is Arthur Zang, please give the credit to those who deserve it.  Cybertracker, two white people.  Cellular antenna tech yup, two white dudes.  But the first five are legitimate black engineers and developers who are trying to help their people.  They are the antithesis of you.  They are productive members of society, and you and your ilk are whiners.
> 
> Time for you to grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn! Most of the history you believe is altered. So it's time you grew up and faced the truth. You're an old white man whose entire life has been helped by racism. Essen didn't whine. He instructed.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------  IT all started a couple hundred years ago and  the conquering of 'africa' by small groups of 'Whites' from England , Wales , Dutch , Scots and some other White men transported in tiny ships and boats carrying ALL their supplies to 'africa' can't be unseen or hidden away or forgotten IM2 .


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Us white folks is so dumb we took over Africa from all thos super smart doods.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! This is an example of how ignorant you are about history. Africans whipped Alexander the "great", Napoleon and Mussolini. They whipped America in Mogadishu. Africans could have colonized Europe easily during the Dark Ages, but why? Europe did not have anything of worth, while the African continent was loaded. That's why whitey invaded Africa in the first place. And if not for Africa and India, Europe would be nothing but a bunch of Romanias, Ukraines, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans sold your ancestors as slaves for baubles and trinkets. You were worth more then than now.
> 
> Weird, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ignorance of history is apparent. Do stop trying to tell me the saltine version of the slave trade. I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not of the 'Al Sharpton School of World History". Doubtless, they gave you a PhD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
Click to expand...

I saw the article on the smart glove and it is amazing.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.



Your title is just hysterical reduction to absurdity.. I don't think many folks at ALL would ever say "didn't do nothing"... And I have no doubt that iron working was there in 1000 to 1500 BC... 

Where the claims get ridiculous is when the black history revisionists start claiming this included STEEL or predecessors to allow metals... Because there's virtually ZERO evidence of this and I've never seen surviving artifacts to prove it... And I've debated this many times...


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some modern Groundbreaking African Inventions in Technology ( by african people, answersafrica.com).
> 
> *1. A jacket that detects pneumonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem : Pneumonia kills 27,000 Ugandan children under the age of five every year. Most of these cases are due to pneumonia being misdiagnosed as malaria.
> 
> Solution : Ugandan engineer Brian Turyabagye has designed a biomedical "smart jacket" to quickly and accurately diagnose pneumonia. The Mamaope jacket measures a sick child's temperature and breathing rate. It can diagnose pneumonia three to four times faster than a doctor and eliminates most possibility for human error
> 
> *2. Majik water system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Majik water system harvests water from the air and converts it into drinking water using solar technology. Beth Koigi, a 27-year-old project planner from Kenya is the brain behind the Majik water system that uses desiccants such as silica gels to draw water from the air. The gels are then heated up with solar power to release the water.
> 
> Picture of Beth Koigi, the inventor of Majik Water:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affordable and clean water is subsequently sold to communities through unmanned ATMs. The device is expected to provide a solution for areas predicted to have a shortage of water by 2025.
> 
> *3. Sign-IO is a smart glove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invented by a 25-year-old electronics engineer from Kenya, Sign-IO is a smart glove that converts sign language movements into audio speech. Roy Allela’s invention is to help children with speech and hearing impediments.
> 
> According to a report by _The Guardian_, the gloves have “flex sensors stitched on to each finger. The sensors quantify the bend of the fingers and process the letter being signed. The gloves are paired via Bluetooth to a mobile phone application that Allela also developed, which then vocalises the letters.” Allela’s goal is to place at least two pairs of the award-winning gloves in every special needs school in Kenya.
> 
> *4. Charging shoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charging shoe is one of the African inventions that was recently developed by a Kenyan inventor called Anthony Mutua. This technology is applied to charge phones using the power generated by pedestrians. This invention consists of thin crystal chips that are fitted to the sole of the shoe. As a person walks, electricity is generated through the pressure that is exerted on the sole during walking by the person’s weight. The chips carry the current through an extension cable that extends from the shoe to the phone in the pocket and you necessarily do not have to keep walking to generate energy as the shoes can also continue to charge phones after walks by releasing the stored energy after the shoes remain static. In this case, you can afford to walk or run without the wiring system and still be able to generate and store energy to be transferred to your mobile phones at a later time.
> 
> *5. Cardiopad (A tablet that monitors your heart)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing invention of African technology is the cardiopad which was invented by a Cameroonian entrepreneur called Marc Arthur- the very first touch screen medical tablet invented and made in Africa. It is a computer tablet that is used for heart examinations. The gadget allows such examinations as electrocardiograms to be conducted in the rural and inaccessible locations. With the Cardiopad, electrodes are placed on the patient and connected to a module that, in turn, connects to the tablet. When a medical examination is performed on a patient in a remote village, for example, the results are transmitted from the nurse’s tablet to that of the doctor who then interprets them. The gadget is mostly used in areas where very urgent diagnostic tests need to be carried out but are inaccessible. The innovation has allowed many heart patients to get early diagnosis, and this is a luxury as previously they could not get the service not unless they traveled to urban areas. The device is expected to facilitate treatment of patients suffering with heart disease across Africa and most especially Cameroon.
> 
> *6. CAT scan*
> 
> Th CAT scan is an unbelievable African invention that is widely used around the world in the medical field. This technology was invented by a South African called Allan Cormack. However, their idea was developed and made commercial in the United Kingdom. The inventor was awarded a Nobel Prize in 1979 for his invention. This technology provided a mathematical technique that was used for scanning. In the CAT scan, the electronic detectors and X-ray source are rotated round the body and in the process, the radiologist gets a sharp map of the cross-section (tissue slices) of the body.
> 
> *7. Cybertracker*
> 
> The cybertracker was invented by Lindsay Stevenson in 1996. This African technology is used to track insects, birds and animals by the use of a satellite navigational system. The skilled but illiterate San trackers can store information on different animals on this device. This includes the overall population of a species, their location, the number of males and females, where and how the animals feed and what the animals do to mark their territories. This is one of the most amazing African inventions that found its use in the Animal kingdom.
> 
> In essence, CyberTracker is the most efficient method of data collection using GPS. You can use CyberTracker with various handheld devices such as a Smartphone or computer to record any kind of observation made while out in the field. It requires no programming skills, allows you to customize an application for your own data collection needs.
> 
> *8. Quiet Cellular Antenna Technology*
> 
> This is one of the most intriguing African inventions and Paul van Jaarsveld and Gordon Mayhew, who are South Africans were the brains behind it. The quiet cellular antennae technology has a square kilometer array plan that reduces noisy cellular emissions from base stations used by cellular companies. This African technology is based on one phased-array principle that blocks radio frequency transmissions along a given direction and also provides an omnidirectional coverage.
> 
> The antenna has been tested in other parts of the world and has worked extremely well. Trial measurements have shown that the radio signal frequency levels can be significantly reduced while at the same time maintaining the original GSM coverage. The SKA is projected to be 50 to 100 times more sensitive than any other radio telescope ever built, and an area without much radio emissions is essential for the success of the project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul van Jaarsveld::View attachment 290971
> 
> We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul is a loser in the same vain as Stacy Abrahams yet worse since losing in his case is congenital yet similar in that white people are clearly the ones to blame.
> 
> White privilege is indeed tantamount to black failure rather than the other way around. And yet, black failure is not endemic to the US or even the lands they find themselves sharing with whites. Black failure is indeed evident everywhere. Blacks uniformly form a underclass of any society in which they are found. Additionally, black regions throughout the world are failures where very few wish to remain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is true.  However, they have the black leadership to blame for that.  They derive their power and wealth by maintaining a poor black underclass.  Just imagine if these idiots, like paul, asslips, and im2, were to actually go out and accomplish something.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how whitey keeps them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black leadership is why we refuse to bow to scum like you. And since you saltines don't want to stop your bullshit, we'll just fight. You're a loser who would have nothing without the government. Just imagine if idiots, like you, meatsweats, tubesteaklicker, and protectnothing, were to actually go out and accomplish something. Like ending white racism.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how there is anti white racism.
> 
> *So look at this folks. There has been nothing but straight retard from several white males here from page one just because I dare mention that blacks actually had civilization and knowledge before whites got there.*
> 
> *Pathetic.*
Click to expand...


Not the way I read the thread... Just trying to sort fact and history outside of fictional embellishments.. Even giving CREDIT for things is tricky.. And like history, it's only written AFTER the facts are all in order... 

You're a little tense about taking criticism of any kind.   

And you tend to exaggerate a wee bit.. Like your last post.. Lighten up...


----------



## flacaltenn

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul van Jaarsveld::View attachment 290971
> 
> We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul is a loser in the same vain as Stacy Abrahams yet worse since losing in his case is congenital yet similar in that white people are clearly the ones to blame.
> 
> White privilege is indeed tantamount to black failure rather than the other way around. And yet, black failure is not endemic to the US or even the lands they find themselves sharing with whites. Black failure is indeed evident everywhere. Blacks uniformly form a underclass of any society in which they are found. Additionally, black regions throughout the world are failures where very few wish to remain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is true.  However, they have the black leadership to blame for that.  They derive their power and wealth by maintaining a poor black underclass.  Just imagine if these idiots, like paul, asslips, and im2, were to actually go out and accomplish something.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how whitey keeps them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black leadership is why we refuse to bow to scum like you. And since you saltines don't want to stop your bullshit, we'll just fight. You're a loser who would have nothing without the government. Just imagine if idiots, like you, meatsweats, tubesteaklicker, and protectnothing, were to actually go out and accomplish something. Like ending white racism.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how there is anti white racism.
> 
> *So look at this folks. There has been nothing but straight retard from several white males here from page one just because I dare mention that blacks actually had civilization and knowledge before whites got there.*
> 
> *Pathetic.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm native American,  dumbass.
Click to expand...


Hope that's more than 1/512th... I hate to see you get named Shitting Bull by Trump..


----------



## westwall

flacaltenn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is a loser in the same vain as Stacy Abrahams yet worse since losing in his case is congenital yet similar in that white people are clearly the ones to blame.
> 
> White privilege is indeed tantamount to black failure rather than the other way around. And yet, black failure is not endemic to the US or even the lands they find themselves sharing with whites. Black failure is indeed evident everywhere. Blacks uniformly form a underclass of any society in which they are found. Additionally, black regions throughout the world are failures where very few wish to remain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is true.  However, they have the black leadership to blame for that.  They derive their power and wealth by maintaining a poor black underclass.  Just imagine if these idiots, like paul, asslips, and im2, were to actually go out and accomplish something.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how whitey keeps them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black leadership is why we refuse to bow to scum like you. And since you saltines don't want to stop your bullshit, we'll just fight. You're a loser who would have nothing without the government. Just imagine if idiots, like you, meatsweats, tubesteaklicker, and protectnothing, were to actually go out and accomplish something. Like ending white racism.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how there is anti white racism.
> 
> *So look at this folks. There has been nothing but straight retard from several white males here from page one just because I dare mention that blacks actually had civilization and knowledge before whites got there.*
> 
> *Pathetic.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm native American,  dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope that's more than 1/512th... I hate to see you get named Shitting Bull by Trump..
Click to expand...





Quite a bit more!  1/4 to one half depending on which side of the family you believe.   Unlike pocahontas,  I actually have many native American traits, facial hair?  Forget it!  I couldn't grow a beard or mustache to save my life!

I do have proper Scottish eyebrows though!


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul van Jaarsveld::View attachment 290971
> 
> We get it. What are the chances that whites, who are probably less than 1 % or sub-Saharan Africa are responsible for half of their inventions?
> 
> Go figger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul essian is your typical non entity.  He has done nothing productive, he hasn't the knowledge base to do so.  So, because he is a lazy sucker, he blames whitey for his ills.  Just like the white assholes who blame blacks for their ills.  The fact is there is a group of people, of all colors, who are worthless leeches.  They blame everyone else of the other color of skin for their failures, but the result is the same, stupid, lazy assholes whining about whoever and incapable of looking at themselves and realizing they THEY are their own enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul is a loser in the same vain as Stacy Abrahams yet worse since losing in his case is congenital yet similar in that white people are clearly the ones to blame.
> 
> White privilege is indeed tantamount to black failure rather than the other way around. And yet, black failure is not endemic to the US or even the lands they find themselves sharing with whites. Black failure is indeed evident everywhere. Blacks uniformly form a underclass of any society in which they are found. Additionally, black regions throughout the world are failures where very few wish to remain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is true.  However, they have the black leadership to blame for that.  They derive their power and wealth by maintaining a poor black underclass.  Just imagine if these idiots, like paul, asslips, and im2, were to actually go out and accomplish something.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how whitey keeps them down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black leadership is why we refuse to bow to scum like you. And since you saltines don't want to stop your bullshit, we'll just fight. You're a loser who would have nothing without the government. Just imagine if idiots, like you, meatsweats, tubesteaklicker, and protectnothing, were to actually go out and accomplish something. Like ending white racism.  That would be awesome!  But no, they sit back on their haunches, swilling booze, and whining about how there is anti white racism.
> 
> *So look at this folks. There has been nothing but straight retard from several white males here from page one just because I dare mention that blacks actually had civilization and knowledge before whites got there.*
> 
> *Pathetic.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm native American,  dumbass.
Click to expand...


Are you? I doubt it.


----------



## IM2

And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.

Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.


----------



## impuretrash

IM2 said:


> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.



Blacks have done lots of things!



and that includes revising history.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.


Sub-Sahara has little history to revise. At best a few notes by Greeks, Romans and Arabs until the Portuguese started their explorations 500 years ago. Even archeologists have scant material to excavate as mud and grass huts do not weather well.


----------



## Oddball

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your title is just hysterical reduction to absurdity.. I don't think many folks at ALL would ever say "didn't do nothing"... And I have no doubt that iron working was there in 1000 to 1500 BC...
> 
> Where the claims get ridiculous is when the black history revisionists start claiming this included STEEL or predecessors to allow metals... Because there's virtually ZERO evidence of this and I've never seen surviving artifacts to prove it... And I've debated this many times...
Click to expand...

But....but....but...

We


Wuz


KANGS


an' shit!


----------



## pismoe

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have done lots of things!
> 
> 
> 
> and that includes revising history.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   they are  still in  the stage of REVISING history .


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.








Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.  

Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply. 

But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional. 

Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.


----------



## Paul Essien

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.
> 
> Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply.
> 
> But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional.
> 
> Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.
Click to expand...

Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.

Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.

Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.

Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)

All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.

So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans

In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.

Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans

Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.

White supremacist have done it for ages.

They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.

After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.

You even see it today.

A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.






A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.

Coincedence ?

His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.

Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.

They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.

He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.






Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.

Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?

For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.

Howevber I;ll say this

Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.

The white man did. 

White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.

A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl






But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.

Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.


----------



## IM2

The white supremacists here who have decided they can tell blacks how to do things fail to mention how they restricted blacks and how they do  so today. When the SCTUS states that institutional racism is still a problem, a bunch of white grocery market sack boys and restaurant busboys have nothing to say.

You guys probably know nothing about this man.






This is the great Walter Rodney. And now:

*Walter Rodney And How Europe Underdeveloped Africa*

*The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa*
Table of Contents [hide]



0.1 The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa
0.2 Population Decline
0.3 Technological Arrest
0.4 Trade Imbalance
0.5 Market Disruption
0.6 The Expansion of Capitalism
0.7 Expatriation of Surplus
0.8 Wage Depression
0.9 Price Control and Monopolization
0.10 Colonial Government Policy and Taxation
0.11 Division of Labor
0.12 Growth Without Development
0.13 Monoculture
0.14 Undernourishment
0.15 Miseducation
0.16 White Values
0.16.1 The Myth Of Capitalist Exceptionalism


1 The Legacy of Dr. Walter Rodney
*Population Decline*
An emphasis on population loss as such is highly relevant to the question of socio-economic development…The massive loss to the African labour force was made more critical because it was composed of able-bodied young men and young women. Slave buyers preferred their victims between the ages of 15 and 35, and preferably in the early twenties; the sex ratio being about two men to one woman. Europeans often accepted younger African children, but rarely any older person.  – Page 95

Slavery carried away millions of the healthiest, youngest, strongest, and most productive Africans. Its hard to determine an exact number, but if we take the following statistics into account, we can start to see the impact that slavery had on Africa’s population.






These statistics may seem staggering, but they are likely underestimates of the real number of casualties. All in all, the population of Africa was cut in half – and the half that were left were those who were unable to fight or work for Africa’s development.


At best estimate, the population of the entire African continent was 100 million when the Maafa began
About 20 million slaves survived the Trans-Atlantic slave trade to arrive in the Americas.
About half of that population – 10 million did not survive the journey
About 10 million were either killed or worked to death on the African continent itself
Keep in mind that these numbers do not take into account the equally devastating Arab slave trade, or casualties of the thousands of conflicts detailed in other historical accounts.

The question can then be raised “How can any group develop its nation with more than half the population gone and the other half being sick, elderly, or weakened?”

Lets see if you guys are brave enough to read the rest..


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.
> 
> Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply.
> 
> But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional.
> 
> Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.
> 
> Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.
> 
> Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.
> 
> Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)
> 
> All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.
> 
> So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.
> 
> White supremacist have done it for ages.
> 
> They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.
> 
> After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> You even see it today.
> 
> A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.
> 
> Coincedence ?
> 
> His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.
> 
> Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.
> 
> They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.
> 
> He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.
> 
> Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?
> 
> For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.
> 
> Howevber I;ll say this
> 
> Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.
> 
> The white man did.
> 
> White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.
> 
> A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.
> 
> Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.
Click to expand...

You went from astrophysics to Jack Daniels in two paragraphs ffs. The only thing more idiotic than your claims are those that believe them.

Absolute BS.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.
> 
> Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply.
> 
> But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional.
> 
> Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.
> 
> Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.
> 
> Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.
> 
> Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)
> 
> All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.
> 
> So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.
> 
> White supremacist have done it for ages.
> 
> They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.
> 
> After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> You even see it today.
> 
> A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.
> 
> Coincedence ?
> 
> His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.
> 
> Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.
> 
> They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.
> 
> He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.
> 
> Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?
> 
> For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.
> 
> Howevber I;ll say this
> 
> Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.
> 
> The white man did.
> 
> White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.
> 
> A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.
> 
> Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from astrophysics to Jack Daniels in two paragraphs ffs. The only thing more idiotic than your claims are those that believe them.
> 
> Absolute BS.
Click to expand...


More white fragility.


----------



## Paul Essien

Meathead said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.
> 
> Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply.
> 
> But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional.
> 
> Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.
> 
> Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.
> 
> Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.
> 
> Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)
> 
> All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.
> 
> So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.
> 
> White supremacist have done it for ages.
> 
> They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.
> 
> After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> You even see it today.
> 
> A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.
> 
> Coincedence ?
> 
> His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.
> 
> Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.
> 
> They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.
> 
> He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.
> 
> Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?
> 
> For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.
> 
> Howevber I;ll say this
> 
> Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.
> 
> The white man did.
> 
> White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.
> 
> A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.
> 
> Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from astrophysics to Jack Daniels in two paragraphs ffs. The only thing more idiotic than your claims are those that believe them.
> 
> Absolute BS.
Click to expand...

Shows the variety of the black mind.

But your from Czech. No blk ppl down there. Besides you were all killing yourselves down there, that's why you spilit into Slovakia, Slovenia. You can't even get along with each other.


----------



## Meathead

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.
> 
> Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply.
> 
> But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional.
> 
> Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.
> 
> Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.
> 
> Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.
> 
> Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)
> 
> All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.
> 
> So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.
> 
> White supremacist have done it for ages.
> 
> They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.
> 
> After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> You even see it today.
> 
> A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.
> 
> Coincedence ?
> 
> His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.
> 
> Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.
> 
> They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.
> 
> He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.
> 
> Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?
> 
> For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.
> 
> Howevber I;ll say this
> 
> Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.
> 
> The white man did.
> 
> White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.
> 
> A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.
> 
> Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from astrophysics to Jack Daniels in two paragraphs ffs. The only thing more idiotic than your claims are those that believe them.
> 
> Absolute BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows the variety of the black mind.
> 
> But your from Czech. No blk ppl down there. Besides you were all killing yourselves down there, that's why you spilit into Slovakia, Slovenia. You can't even get along with each other.
Click to expand...

You mean when Czechoslovakiaslovenia "spilit"? The Velvet Divorce?

I mean even for you, you are one dumb sob!

And no, I am not "from" the Czech Republic nor Czechoslovakia nor Czechoslovenia, not even Czehoslovakiaslovenia, but I do live in Prague.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.
> 
> Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply.
> 
> But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional.
> 
> Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.
> 
> Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.
> 
> Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.
> 
> Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)
> 
> All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.
> 
> So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.
> 
> White supremacist have done it for ages.
> 
> They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.
> 
> After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> You even see it today.
> 
> A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.
> 
> Coincedence ?
> 
> His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.
> 
> Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.
> 
> They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.
> 
> He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.
> 
> Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?
> 
> For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.
> 
> Howevber I;ll say this
> 
> Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.
> 
> The white man did.
> 
> White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.
> 
> A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.
> 
> Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from astrophysics to Jack Daniels in two paragraphs ffs. The only thing more idiotic than your claims are those that believe them.
> 
> Absolute BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows the variety of the black mind.
> 
> But your from Czech. No blk ppl down there. Besides you were all killing yourselves down there, that's why you spilit into Slovakia, Slovenia. You can't even get along with each other.
Click to expand...


Yep. White on white ethnic cleansing and genocide. A white shithole country that was colonized by other whites.

And while I know Ukraine is not Czech, but the whites there seem to have a problem with corruption. Another white shithole country that was colonized by whites.

Why is it that whites feel as if what they have is never enough and must always covet what belongs to others?


----------



## pismoe

Paul Essien said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.
> 
> Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply.
> 
> But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional.
> 
> Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.
> 
> Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.
> 
> Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.
> 
> Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)
> 
> All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.
> 
> So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.
> 
> White supremacist have done it for ages.
> 
> They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.
> 
> After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> You even see it today.
> 
> A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.
> 
> Coincedence ?
> 
> His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.
> 
> Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.
> 
> They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.
> 
> He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.
> 
> Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?
> 
> For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.
> 
> Howevber I;ll say this
> 
> Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.
> 
> The white man did.
> 
> White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.
> 
> A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.
> 
> Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------  Common sense I guess .     And that's the way it goes , best to kill the enemy in War than to lets the enemy kill you   Paul .   .577 works a lot better than short stabbing spears .    Just  ask the 'zulu' from a couple hundred years in the past  Paul .


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.
> 
> Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply.
> 
> But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional.
> 
> Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.
> 
> Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.
> 
> Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.
> 
> Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)
> 
> All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.
> 
> So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.
> 
> White supremacist have done it for ages.
> 
> They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.
> 
> After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> You even see it today.
> 
> A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.
> 
> Coincedence ?
> 
> His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.
> 
> Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.
> 
> They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.
> 
> He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.
> 
> Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?
> 
> For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.
> 
> Howevber I;ll say this
> 
> Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.
> 
> The white man did.
> 
> White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.
> 
> A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.
> 
> Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from astrophysics to Jack Daniels in two paragraphs ffs. The only thing more idiotic than your claims are those that believe them.
> 
> Absolute BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows the variety of the black mind.
> 
> But your from Czech. No blk ppl down there. Besides you were all killing yourselves down there, that's why you spilit into Slovakia, Slovenia. You can't even get along with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. White on white ethnic cleansing and genocide. A white shithole country that was colonized by other whites.
> 
> And while I know Ukraine is not Czech, but the whites there seem to have a problem with corruption. Another white shithole country that was colonized by whites.
> 
> Why is it that whites feel as if what they have is never enough and must always covet what belongs to others?
Click to expand...

---------------------------   I think that ALL Races COVET .   From what i understand for example , the 'chinese' COVET USA intellectual / scientific property and steal it from the USA every time they get a chance   Paul .


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.
> 
> Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply.
> 
> But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional.
> 
> Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.
> 
> Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.
> 
> Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.
> 
> Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)
> 
> All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.
> 
> So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.
> 
> White supremacist have done it for ages.
> 
> They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.
> 
> After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> You even see it today.
> 
> A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.
> 
> Coincedence ?
> 
> His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.
> 
> Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.
> 
> They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.
> 
> He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.
> 
> Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?
> 
> For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.
> 
> Howevber I;ll say this
> 
> Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.
> 
> The white man did.
> 
> White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.
> 
> A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.
> 
> Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from astrophysics to Jack Daniels in two paragraphs ffs. The only thing more idiotic than your claims are those that believe them.
> 
> Absolute BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows the variety of the black mind.
> 
> But your from Czech. No blk ppl down there. Besides you were all killing yourselves down there, that's why you spilit into Slovakia, Slovenia. You can't even get along with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. White on white ethnic cleansing and genocide. A white shithole country that was colonized by other whites.
> 
> And while I know Ukraine is not Czech, but the whites there seem to have a problem with corruption. Another white shithole country that was colonized by whites.
> 
> Why is it that whites feel as if what they have is never enough and must always covet what belongs to others?
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------     just an observation of mine but WHITES don't generally stick side by side with each other even in a small general population or society like the USA .  Imagine what Whites would or could do if they ALL stuck together while pursuing a united common goal   IM2 .


----------



## IM2

*Walter Rodney And How Europe Underdeveloped Africa
*
*Technological Arrest*
When Europeans invaded the African continent, they put an end to the development of new technology. Instead, colonies were forced to use technologies and machinery that were produced in Europe. This led to technological arrest.

Africans neither had the means of production to build such technologies on their own, nor were they allowed to. With all available technology coming from the outside world, Africa’s ability to create its own technology was never realized.

Dr. Walter Rodney writes:

…To be held back at one stage [of technological advancement] means that it is impossible to go on to a further stage. When a person was forced to leave school after only two years of primary school education…he is academically and intellectually less developed than someone who had the opportunity to be schooled right through to university level. What Africa experienced in the early centuries of trade was precisely a loss of development opportunity, and this is of the greatest importance. – Page 105

Dr. Rodney goes on to use the textile industry as an example. Whereas most nations advanced from hand made textiles to industrial mass production from the 1400s into the 1600s, Africa’s andvancement was aborted by the Europeans.

Partly by establishing a stranglehold on the distribution of cloth around the shores of Africa, and partly by swamping African products by importing cloth in bulk, European traders eventually succeeded in putting an end to the expansion of African cloth manufacture.


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> --------------------------- I think that ALL Races COVET . From what i understand for example , the 'chinese' COVET USA intellectual / scientific property and steal it from the USA every time they get a chance Paul



I think that you haven't seen a non white country colonize most of the planet.


----------



## IM2

impuretrash said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have done lots of things!
> 
> 
> 
> and that includes revising history.
Click to expand...

You've been shown how whites have revised history.


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------- I think that ALL Races COVET . From what i understand for example , the 'chinese' COVET USA intellectual / scientific property and steal it from the USA every time they get a chance Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you haven't seen a non white country colonize most of the planet.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------    I prefer the word CONQUER IM2 ,


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have done lots of things!
> 
> 
> 
> and that includes revising history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been shown how whites have revised history.
Click to expand...

-------------------------   I think that YOU and those like you are FOS with you fairy tale articles and history   IM2 .


----------



## pismoe

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------- I think that ALL Races COVET . From what i understand for example , the 'chinese' COVET USA intellectual / scientific property and steal it from the USA every time they get a chance Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you haven't seen a non white country colonize most of the planet.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   THEY weren't able to , probably didn't have the Transport or the foresight IM2 .


----------



## Blues Man

Paul Essien said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. "Sub-Saharan Africa" can mean a region populated overwhelmingly by blacks which to today has never reached any rudimentary form of civilization or accomplishment if you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Just a question. So how do you explain all the books written by European and African scholars that say the opposite ? And that Africa was the birth place of civilization.
Click to expand...

It might have been the birth place of the entire human race but hie great is a civilization that gets subsumed, surpassed or conquered?

Why did other societies advance so much faster technologically than those of Africa even if African societies may have been the first to develop the rudimentary technology that was then improved upon.

There is more to the story than the origin


----------



## pismoe

I DON'T KNOW much about it  but even these enemy posters admit , keep a hold onto your Weapons and Guns and always look for improvements and innovation in you Weapons and Guns .


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have done lots of things!
> 
> 
> 
> and that includes revising history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been shown how whites have revised history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------   I think that YOU and those like you are FOS with you fairy tale articles and history   IM2 .
Click to expand...

------------------------    Whites Conquered and then Colonized the world .      At one time the SUN never set on the 'british'   Empire as it was so big   IM2 .


----------



## IM2

*



*

*Trade Imbalance*
One of the common means by which one nation exploits another and one that is relevant to Africa’s external relations is exploitation through trade. When the terms of trade are set by one country in a manner entirely advantageous to itself, then the trade is usually detrimental to the trading partner. – Page 22

As part of the trade imbalance that Europe forced on its colonies, African nations were forced to pay part of the cost of producing the items it traded to reduce prices for the buyer.

Dr. Walter Rodney describes how these trade imbalances led to the accumulation of white wealth at the expense of Black productivity.

These imbalances continue to this very day, with the European Union drafted Economic Partnership Agreements (EPAs) which are aimed at creating a free trade area between EU and the African, Caribbean and Pacific Group of States.

*Market Disruption*
When the Europeans arrived, Africa had a long and rich history of trade between its people and with the East along the Silk Road. Since the white man had little to trade (he came as an exploiter, not a trader), he saw an opportunity to disrupt and control the markets by inserting himself as a middleman between groups.

European militaries would seize control of important trade routes, continue to move goods and people across those routes, but take a ‘cut’ of the commercial activity. Once they controlled the flow of goods, they could then dictate prices, and restrict or allow goods at will.

This allowed them to disrupt whole markets across vast expanses of the motherland.


----------



## IM2

Blues Man said:


> It might have been the birth place of the entire human race but hie great is a civilization that gets subsumed, surpassed or conquered?
> 
> Why did other societies advance so much faster technologically than those of Africa even if African societies may have been the first to develop the rudimentary technology that was then improved upon.
> 
> There is more to the story than the origin



And this is the problem with the white mans version of history. It leaves out most of what happens. Every word in this post is inaccurate. If there is more to the story than the origin, there is more to the story period.






*The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa*



0.1 The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa
0.2 Population Decline
0.3 Technological Arrest
0.4 Trade Imbalance
0.5 Market Disruption
0.6 The Expansion of Capitalism
0.7 Expatriation of Surplus
0.8 Wage Depression
0.9 Price Control and Monopolization
0.10 Colonial Government Policy and Taxation
0.11 Division of Labor
0.12 Growth Without Development
0.13 Monoculture
0.14 Undernourishment
0.15 Miseducation
0.16 White Values
0.16.1 The Myth Of Capitalist Exceptionalism


1 The Legacy of Dr. Walter Rodney


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad though is you people are so desperate to claim the culture of an ancient people.
> 
> Here's a suggestion.  You claim you are the best and the brightest.   So DO SOMETHING!  Do something fantastic that helps mankind and reap the rewards.
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of blacks who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because they make things and don't have time to whine, like you tards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is how your white ass wants to give yourselves credit for ancient cultures that are not yours. That's the only reason your punk ass entered this thread asking a dumb ass question.
> 
> Look white boy, we've done all that. Here's a suggestion. Do something fantastic that helps mankind and end white racism. Then we can reap the rewards of a decent world to live in..
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of whites who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because you tards whine about how they teach whites to hate being white and how they are anti white racists.
Click to expand...

Still begging humans to transform the world to a more favorable one on your behalf... So pathetic....


----------



## IM2

*The Expansion of Capitalism*





That penetration of foreign capitalism on a world-wide scale from the late nineteenth century onwards is what we call “imperialism.” Imperialism meant capitalist expansion . It meant that European capitalists were forced by the internal logic of their competitive system to seek abroad in less developed countries opportunities to control raw material supplies , to find markets , and to find profitable fields of investment. – Pages 136 -9, 189-90

Capitalism, by its nature is a predatory system based on three primary conditions:


That the owner of an enterprise pay as little in wages as possible to reap the highest profit
That the owner of an enterprise control the means of production, including land, machinery, and resources
and that the capitalist accumulates and holds as much capital as possible for as long as possible.
Africa provided the perfect conditions for white capitalism to prey on Black labor and wealth. Combined with wage depression, colonizers reaped astronomical profits from gaining control of the means of production by force, political maneuver, and technological arrest. The surplus was then exported and held in European hands where – in many cases – it remains to this day.

*Expatriation of Surplus*
Colonialism was not merely a system of exploitation, but one whose essential purpose was to repatriate the profits to the so-called mother country. From an African viewpoint, that amounted to consistent expatriation of surplus produced by African labor out of African resources.

African  trade strengthened British industry, which in turn crushed whatever industry existed in what is now called the “underdeveloped” countries. – Page 149

African workers were made to live on bare minimum wages and rations while any and all surplus was handed over to the colonizer. This left the worker completely dependent on the colonizer for their subsistence.

The idea of saving and investing was unthinkable, and the notion of development was far removed from the minds of the colonized. It was enough of a trial to merely survive.

This surplus wealth taken out of Africa was then used to fuel European research and development that led to scientific breakthroughs in Europe. Europe gained its development in proportion to its efforts to underdevelop Africa.

*Wage Depression*
The Nigerian coal miner at Enugu earned one shilling per day for working underground and nine pence per day for jobs on the surface. Such a miserable wage would be beyond the comprehension of a Scottish or German coal miner, who could virtually earn in an hour what the Enugu miner was paid in a week. – Page 150, 220

The wealth gap that Dr. Walter Rodney exposed back then has only increased since the so-called end of the colonial and Jim Crow era.






 By depressing the wages of Black workers, white capitalists are able to reap enormous profits. This leaves the Black worker to do more with less – a condition that is only made worse by time.

Without the compounding interest that surplus income could possibly yield through capital accumulation and investing, Black earners found themselves economically castrated.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad though is you people are so desperate to claim the culture of an ancient people.
> 
> Here's a suggestion.  You claim you are the best and the brightest.   So DO SOMETHING!  Do something fantastic that helps mankind and reap the rewards.
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of blacks who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because they make things and don't have time to whine, like you tards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is how your white ass wants to give yourselves credit for ancient cultures that are not yours. That's the only reason your punk ass entered this thread asking a dumb ass question.
> 
> Look white boy, we've done all that. Here's a suggestion. Do something fantastic that helps mankind and end white racism. Then we can reap the rewards of a decent world to live in..
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of whites who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because you tards whine about how they teach whites to hate being white and how they are anti white racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still begging humans to transform the world to a more favorable one on your behalf... So pathetic....
Click to expand...

If I am doing that, then I'm doing what whites LIKE YOU have done.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad though is you people are so desperate to claim the culture of an ancient people.
> 
> Here's a suggestion.  You claim you are the best and the brightest.   So DO SOMETHING!  Do something fantastic that helps mankind and reap the rewards.
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of blacks who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because they make things and don't have time to whine, like you tards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is how your white ass wants to give yourselves credit for ancient cultures that are not yours. That's the only reason your punk ass entered this thread asking a dumb ass question.
> 
> Look white boy, we've done all that. Here's a suggestion. Do something fantastic that helps mankind and end white racism. Then we can reap the rewards of a decent world to live in..
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of whites who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because you tards whine about how they teach whites to hate being white and how they are anti white racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still begging humans to transform the world to a more favorable one on your behalf... So pathetic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am doing that, then I'm doing what whites LIKE YOU have done.
Click to expand...

Few people beg from the hilt of a sword, or stock of a gun...


----------



## pismoe

yep . pathetic and about like BEGGING that he be paid attention to .   Its just funny .


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad though is you people are so desperate to claim the culture of an ancient people.
> 
> Here's a suggestion.  You claim you are the best and the brightest.   So DO SOMETHING!  Do something fantastic that helps mankind and reap the rewards.
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of blacks who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because they make things and don't have time to whine, like you tards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is how your white ass wants to give yourselves credit for ancient cultures that are not yours. That's the only reason your punk ass entered this thread asking a dumb ass question.
> 
> Look white boy, we've done all that. Here's a suggestion. Do something fantastic that helps mankind and end white racism. Then we can reap the rewards of a decent world to live in..
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of whites who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because you tards whine about how they teach whites to hate being white and how they are anti white racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still begging humans to transform the world to a more favorable one on your behalf... So pathetic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am doing that, then I'm doing what whites LIKE YOU have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few people beg from the hilt of a sword, or stock of a gun...
Click to expand...


And that shows how weak whites like you have  been. You needed extra help to do what you physically could not.


----------



## pismoe

---   HEP THE WORLD EH ---  world is going along fine , me . i'm having Supper right about now  IM2 .


----------



## IM2

*Price Control and Monopolization*
European monopoly firms operated by constantly fighting to gain control over raw materials , markets, and means of communications. Page 158

To add insult to the injury of robbing Black workers of decent wages, capitalists and colonizers charged Black buyers more for goods and services. And since white companies had control over entire nations, those companies exercised monopolies within their sectors.

This is a practice still alive and well today .

*Colonial Government Policy and Taxation*






The colonial government also prevented Africans from growing crops so that their labor would be available directly for the whites. One of the Kenya white settlers, Colonel Grogan, put it bluntly when he said of the Kikuyu : “We have stolen his land. Now we must steal his limbs. Compulsory labor is the corollary of our occupation of the country.” – Page 165

Everything African laborers produced for themselves was oppressively taxed.

Dr. Walter Rodney writes that “In those parts of the continent where land was still in African hands, colonial governments forced Africans to produce cash crops no matter how low the prices were. The favorite technique was taxation. Money taxes were introduced on numerous items-cattle, land, houses, and the people themselves. Money to pay taxes was got by growing cash crops or working on European farms or in their mines.”

Colonial policy conscripted every able bodied Black man, woman, and child who could work and fight to prop up their system of white supremacy. Africa became the largest labor camp on the planet.

To make matters worse, conscription was not limited to labor, but also included military service.

You have probably heard it said that “Africans fought and sold Africans during the colonial era”. This false assertion doesn’t take into account the fact that Africans were conscripted to fight against one another.

Black men and women in the British colonies were sent to war against Black women and men in French colonies, and all were dragged into Europe’s wars abroad.

For instance, the total number of Africans mobilized during World War II alone was about 2,350,000 men. Of that 2.3 Million, more than a million would lose their lives fighting Europe’s war.

*Division of Labor*
It is only the organization and resoluteness of the working class which protects it from the natural tendency of the capitalist to exploit to the utmost. That is why in all colonial territories, when African workers realized the necessity for trade union solidarity, numerous obstacles were placed in their paths by the colonial regimes.

One of the reasons unity is the biggest threat that existed – and still exists – against the system of white supremacy is that it threatens the economic foundation of the system.

By preventing workers from organizing, demanding higher wages, and threatening the profitability and monopoly of white enterprises, colonizers were able to preserve Africa’s underdeveloped status quo.

The division of labor was an important strategy used by white supremacy to maintain their control. It was for this very reason that Dr. Walter Rodney led the Working People’s Alliance (WPA), and why so many Black organizations have taken up the mantle of Socialism.

*Growth Without Development*
…growth in Africa under colonialism … did not enlarge the capacity of the society to deal with the natural environment, to adjudicate relations between members of the society, and to protect the population from external forces. – Page 234

Growth without development meant there was an expansion in the goods produced and available for consumption, but the means of producing those goods – industrial development – was absent.

Today, while there are more cars on the road, more gas stations to service those cars, and larger consumer markets, the cars, gas, and goods are all produced in China, Europe, or America.

Africans are able to buy more as consumers, but are unable to become producers due to technological arrest and other factors described throughout Dr. Walter Rodney’s book.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> *Price Control and Monopolization*
> European monopoly firms operated by constantly fighting to gain control over raw materials , markets, and means of communications. Page 158
> 
> To add insult to the injury of robbing Black workers of decent wages, capitalists and colonizers charged Black buyers more for goods and services. And since white companies had control over entire nations, those companies exercised monopolies within their sectors.
> 
> This is a practice still alive and well today .
> 
> *Colonial Government Policy and Taxation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial government also prevented Africans from growing crops so that their labor would be available directly for the whites. One of the Kenya white settlers, Colonel Grogan, put it bluntly when he said of the Kikuyu : “We have stolen his land. Now we must steal his limbs. Compulsory labor is the corollary of our occupation of the country.” – Page 165
> 
> Everything African laborers produced for themselves was oppressively taxed.
> 
> Dr. Walter Rodney writes that “In those parts of the continent where land was still in African hands, colonial governments forced Africans to produce cash crops no matter how low the prices were. The favorite technique was taxation. Money taxes were introduced on numerous items-cattle, land, houses, and the people themselves. Money to pay taxes was got by growing cash crops or working on European farms or in their mines.”
> 
> Colonial policy conscripted every able bodied Black man, woman, and child who could work and fight to prop up their system of white supremacy. Africa became the largest labor camp on the planet.
> 
> To make matters worse, conscription was not limited to labor, but also included military service.
> 
> You have probably heard it said that “Africans fought and sold Africans during the colonial era”. This false assertion doesn’t take into account the fact that Africans were conscripted to fight against one another.
> 
> Black men and women in the British colonies were sent to war against Black women and men in French colonies, and all were dragged into Europe’s wars abroad.
> 
> For instance, the total number of Africans mobilized during World War II alone was about 2,350,000 men. Of that 2.3 Million, more than a million would lose their lives fighting Europe’s war.
> 
> *Division of Labor*
> It is only the organization and resoluteness of the working class which protects it from the natural tendency of the capitalist to exploit to the utmost. That is why in all colonial territories, when African workers realized the necessity for trade union solidarity, numerous obstacles were placed in their paths by the colonial regimes.
> 
> One of the reasons unity is the biggest threat that existed – and still exists – against the system of white supremacy is that it threatens the economic foundation of the system.
> 
> By preventing workers from organizing, demanding higher wages, and threatening the profitability and monopoly of white enterprises, colonizers were able to preserve Africa’s underdeveloped status quo.
> 
> The division of labor was an important strategy used by white supremacy to maintain their control. It was for this very reason that Dr. Walter Rodney led the Working People’s Alliance (WPA), and why so many Black organizations have taken up the mantle of Socialism.
> 
> *Growth Without Development*
> …growth in Africa under colonialism … did not enlarge the capacity of the society to deal with the natural environment, to adjudicate relations between members of the society, and to protect the population from external forces. – Page 234
> 
> Growth without development meant there was an expansion in the goods produced and available for consumption, but the means of producing those goods – industrial development – was absent.
> 
> Today, while there are more cars on the road, more gas stations to service those cars, and larger consumer markets, the cars, gas, and goods are all produced in China, Europe, or America.
> 
> Africans are able to buy more as consumers, but are unable to become producers due to technological arrest and other factors described throughout Dr. Walter Rodney’s book.


So besides being smarter than proto humans, and finding them easy to manipulate... What other grievances do you hold against humans?


----------



## IM2

pismoe said:


> ---   HEP THE WORLD EH ---  world is going along fine , me . i'm having Supper right about now  IM2 .


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---   HEP THE WORLD EH ---  world is going along fine , me . i'm having Supper right about now  IM2 .
Click to expand...

Correct me if I'm wrong... this "white fragility" trope you're clinging to... was coined by an apologetic white who profited from negros?


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Price Control and Monopolization*
> European monopoly firms operated by constantly fighting to gain control over raw materials , markets, and means of communications. Page 158
> 
> To add insult to the injury of robbing Black workers of decent wages, capitalists and colonizers charged Black buyers more for goods and services. And since white companies had control over entire nations, those companies exercised monopolies within their sectors.
> 
> This is a practice still alive and well today .
> 
> *Colonial Government Policy and Taxation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial government also prevented Africans from growing crops so that their labor would be available directly for the whites. One of the Kenya white settlers, Colonel Grogan, put it bluntly when he said of the Kikuyu : “We have stolen his land. Now we must steal his limbs. Compulsory labor is the corollary of our occupation of the country.” – Page 165
> 
> Everything African laborers produced for themselves was oppressively taxed.
> 
> Dr. Walter Rodney writes that “In those parts of the continent where land was still in African hands, colonial governments forced Africans to produce cash crops no matter how low the prices were. The favorite technique was taxation. Money taxes were introduced on numerous items-cattle, land, houses, and the people themselves. Money to pay taxes was got by growing cash crops or working on European farms or in their mines.”
> 
> Colonial policy conscripted every able bodied Black man, woman, and child who could work and fight to prop up their system of white supremacy. Africa became the largest labor camp on the planet.
> 
> To make matters worse, conscription was not limited to labor, but also included military service.
> 
> You have probably heard it said that “Africans fought and sold Africans during the colonial era”. This false assertion doesn’t take into account the fact that Africans were conscripted to fight against one another.
> 
> Black men and women in the British colonies were sent to war against Black women and men in French colonies, and all were dragged into Europe’s wars abroad.
> 
> For instance, the total number of Africans mobilized during World War II alone was about 2,350,000 men. Of that 2.3 Million, more than a million would lose their lives fighting Europe’s war.
> 
> *Division of Labor*
> It is only the organization and resoluteness of the working class which protects it from the natural tendency of the capitalist to exploit to the utmost. That is why in all colonial territories, when African workers realized the necessity for trade union solidarity, numerous obstacles were placed in their paths by the colonial regimes.
> 
> One of the reasons unity is the biggest threat that existed – and still exists – against the system of white supremacy is that it threatens the economic foundation of the system.
> 
> By preventing workers from organizing, demanding higher wages, and threatening the profitability and monopoly of white enterprises, colonizers were able to preserve Africa’s underdeveloped status quo.
> 
> The division of labor was an important strategy used by white supremacy to maintain their control. It was for this very reason that Dr. Walter Rodney led the Working People’s Alliance (WPA), and why so many Black organizations have taken up the mantle of Socialism.
> 
> *Growth Without Development*
> …growth in Africa under colonialism … did not enlarge the capacity of the society to deal with the natural environment, to adjudicate relations between members of the society, and to protect the population from external forces. – Page 234
> 
> Growth without development meant there was an expansion in the goods produced and available for consumption, but the means of producing those goods – industrial development – was absent.
> 
> Today, while there are more cars on the road, more gas stations to service those cars, and larger consumer markets, the cars, gas, and goods are all produced in China, Europe, or America.
> 
> Africans are able to buy more as consumers, but are unable to become producers due to technological arrest and other factors described throughout Dr. Walter Rodney’s book.
> 
> 
> 
> So besides being smarter than proto humans, and finding them easy to manipulate... What other grievances do you hold against humans?
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as a proto human.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Price Control and Monopolization*
> European monopoly firms operated by constantly fighting to gain control over raw materials , markets, and means of communications. Page 158
> 
> To add insult to the injury of robbing Black workers of decent wages, capitalists and colonizers charged Black buyers more for goods and services. And since white companies had control over entire nations, those companies exercised monopolies within their sectors.
> 
> This is a practice still alive and well today .
> 
> *Colonial Government Policy and Taxation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial government also prevented Africans from growing crops so that their labor would be available directly for the whites. One of the Kenya white settlers, Colonel Grogan, put it bluntly when he said of the Kikuyu : “We have stolen his land. Now we must steal his limbs. Compulsory labor is the corollary of our occupation of the country.” – Page 165
> 
> Everything African laborers produced for themselves was oppressively taxed.
> 
> Dr. Walter Rodney writes that “In those parts of the continent where land was still in African hands, colonial governments forced Africans to produce cash crops no matter how low the prices were. The favorite technique was taxation. Money taxes were introduced on numerous items-cattle, land, houses, and the people themselves. Money to pay taxes was got by growing cash crops or working on European farms or in their mines.”
> 
> Colonial policy conscripted every able bodied Black man, woman, and child who could work and fight to prop up their system of white supremacy. Africa became the largest labor camp on the planet.
> 
> To make matters worse, conscription was not limited to labor, but also included military service.
> 
> You have probably heard it said that “Africans fought and sold Africans during the colonial era”. This false assertion doesn’t take into account the fact that Africans were conscripted to fight against one another.
> 
> Black men and women in the British colonies were sent to war against Black women and men in French colonies, and all were dragged into Europe’s wars abroad.
> 
> For instance, the total number of Africans mobilized during World War II alone was about 2,350,000 men. Of that 2.3 Million, more than a million would lose their lives fighting Europe’s war.
> 
> *Division of Labor*
> It is only the organization and resoluteness of the working class which protects it from the natural tendency of the capitalist to exploit to the utmost. That is why in all colonial territories, when African workers realized the necessity for trade union solidarity, numerous obstacles were placed in their paths by the colonial regimes.
> 
> One of the reasons unity is the biggest threat that existed – and still exists – against the system of white supremacy is that it threatens the economic foundation of the system.
> 
> By preventing workers from organizing, demanding higher wages, and threatening the profitability and monopoly of white enterprises, colonizers were able to preserve Africa’s underdeveloped status quo.
> 
> The division of labor was an important strategy used by white supremacy to maintain their control. It was for this very reason that Dr. Walter Rodney led the Working People’s Alliance (WPA), and why so many Black organizations have taken up the mantle of Socialism.
> 
> *Growth Without Development*
> …growth in Africa under colonialism … did not enlarge the capacity of the society to deal with the natural environment, to adjudicate relations between members of the society, and to protect the population from external forces. – Page 234
> 
> Growth without development meant there was an expansion in the goods produced and available for consumption, but the means of producing those goods – industrial development – was absent.
> 
> Today, while there are more cars on the road, more gas stations to service those cars, and larger consumer markets, the cars, gas, and goods are all produced in China, Europe, or America.
> 
> Africans are able to buy more as consumers, but are unable to become producers due to technological arrest and other factors described throughout Dr. Walter Rodney’s book.
> 
> 
> 
> So besides being smarter than proto humans, and finding them easy to manipulate... What other grievances do you hold against humans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a proto human.
Click to expand...

Yeah... nothing came before humans... Sounds legit...


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---   HEP THE WORLD EH ---  world is going along fine , me . i'm having Supper right about now  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong... this "white fragility" trope you're clinging to... was coined by an apologetic white who profited from negros?
Click to expand...


No. It was done by a white person who defeated their own racism and now gets paid to do seminars with white people. It ain't no trope. You guys do it every day.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---   HEP THE WORLD EH ---  world is going along fine , me . i'm having Supper right about now  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong... this "white fragility" trope you're clinging to... was coined by an apologetic white who profited from negros?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It was done by a white person who defeated their own racism and now gets paid to do seminars with white people. It ain't no trope. You guys do it every day.
Click to expand...

Owned by another white... You fuckers practically fasten the chains yourself... it's so easy. No wonder you've been abused by all humans who've encountered you...


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Price Control and Monopolization*
> European monopoly firms operated by constantly fighting to gain control over raw materials , markets, and means of communications. Page 158
> 
> To add insult to the injury of robbing Black workers of decent wages, capitalists and colonizers charged Black buyers more for goods and services. And since white companies had control over entire nations, those companies exercised monopolies within their sectors.
> 
> This is a practice still alive and well today .
> 
> *Colonial Government Policy and Taxation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial government also prevented Africans from growing crops so that their labor would be available directly for the whites. One of the Kenya white settlers, Colonel Grogan, put it bluntly when he said of the Kikuyu : “We have stolen his land. Now we must steal his limbs. Compulsory labor is the corollary of our occupation of the country.” – Page 165
> 
> Everything African laborers produced for themselves was oppressively taxed.
> 
> Dr. Walter Rodney writes that “In those parts of the continent where land was still in African hands, colonial governments forced Africans to produce cash crops no matter how low the prices were. The favorite technique was taxation. Money taxes were introduced on numerous items-cattle, land, houses, and the people themselves. Money to pay taxes was got by growing cash crops or working on European farms or in their mines.”
> 
> Colonial policy conscripted every able bodied Black man, woman, and child who could work and fight to prop up their system of white supremacy. Africa became the largest labor camp on the planet.
> 
> To make matters worse, conscription was not limited to labor, but also included military service.
> 
> You have probably heard it said that “Africans fought and sold Africans during the colonial era”. This false assertion doesn’t take into account the fact that Africans were conscripted to fight against one another.
> 
> Black men and women in the British colonies were sent to war against Black women and men in French colonies, and all were dragged into Europe’s wars abroad.
> 
> For instance, the total number of Africans mobilized during World War II alone was about 2,350,000 men. Of that 2.3 Million, more than a million would lose their lives fighting Europe’s war.
> 
> *Division of Labor*
> It is only the organization and resoluteness of the working class which protects it from the natural tendency of the capitalist to exploit to the utmost. That is why in all colonial territories, when African workers realized the necessity for trade union solidarity, numerous obstacles were placed in their paths by the colonial regimes.
> 
> One of the reasons unity is the biggest threat that existed – and still exists – against the system of white supremacy is that it threatens the economic foundation of the system.
> 
> By preventing workers from organizing, demanding higher wages, and threatening the profitability and monopoly of white enterprises, colonizers were able to preserve Africa’s underdeveloped status quo.
> 
> The division of labor was an important strategy used by white supremacy to maintain their control. It was for this very reason that Dr. Walter Rodney led the Working People’s Alliance (WPA), and why so many Black organizations have taken up the mantle of Socialism.
> 
> *Growth Without Development*
> …growth in Africa under colonialism … did not enlarge the capacity of the society to deal with the natural environment, to adjudicate relations between members of the society, and to protect the population from external forces. – Page 234
> 
> Growth without development meant there was an expansion in the goods produced and available for consumption, but the means of producing those goods – industrial development – was absent.
> 
> Today, while there are more cars on the road, more gas stations to service those cars, and larger consumer markets, the cars, gas, and goods are all produced in China, Europe, or America.
> 
> Africans are able to buy more as consumers, but are unable to become producers due to technological arrest and other factors described throughout Dr. Walter Rodney’s book.
> 
> 
> 
> So besides being smarter than proto humans, and finding them easy to manipulate... What other grievances do you hold against humans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a proto human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... nothing came before humans... Sounds legit...
Click to expand...


And the first humans appear to have been Africans.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---   HEP THE WORLD EH ---  world is going along fine , me . i'm having Supper right about now  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong... this "white fragility" trope you're clinging to... was coined by an apologetic white who profited from negros?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It was done by a white person who defeated their own racism and now gets paid to do seminars with white people. It ain't no trope. You guys do it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned by another white...
Click to expand...

You're owned by another white?


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is sad though is you people are so desperate to claim the culture of an ancient people.
> 
> Here's a suggestion.  You claim you are the best and the brightest.   So DO SOMETHING!  Do something fantastic that helps mankind and reap the rewards.
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of blacks who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because they make things and don't have time to whine, like you tards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is how your white ass wants to give yourselves credit for ancient cultures that are not yours. That's the only reason your punk ass entered this thread asking a dumb ass question.
> 
> Look white boy, we've done all that. Here's a suggestion. Do something fantastic that helps mankind and end white racism. Then we can reap the rewards of a decent world to live in..
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of whites who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because you tards whine about how they teach whites to hate being white and how they are anti white racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still begging humans to transform the world to a more favorable one on your behalf... So pathetic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am doing that, then I'm doing what whites LIKE YOU have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few people beg from the hilt of a sword, or stock of a gun...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that shows how weak whites like you have  been. You needed extra help to do what you physically could not.
Click to expand...







Yeah, "work smarter, not harder" is a goal for intelligent people everywhere.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Price Control and Monopolization*
> European monopoly firms operated by constantly fighting to gain control over raw materials , markets, and means of communications. Page 158
> 
> To add insult to the injury of robbing Black workers of decent wages, capitalists and colonizers charged Black buyers more for goods and services. And since white companies had control over entire nations, those companies exercised monopolies within their sectors.
> 
> This is a practice still alive and well today .
> 
> *Colonial Government Policy and Taxation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial government also prevented Africans from growing crops so that their labor would be available directly for the whites. One of the Kenya white settlers, Colonel Grogan, put it bluntly when he said of the Kikuyu : “We have stolen his land. Now we must steal his limbs. Compulsory labor is the corollary of our occupation of the country.” – Page 165
> 
> Everything African laborers produced for themselves was oppressively taxed.
> 
> Dr. Walter Rodney writes that “In those parts of the continent where land was still in African hands, colonial governments forced Africans to produce cash crops no matter how low the prices were. The favorite technique was taxation. Money taxes were introduced on numerous items-cattle, land, houses, and the people themselves. Money to pay taxes was got by growing cash crops or working on European farms or in their mines.”
> 
> Colonial policy conscripted every able bodied Black man, woman, and child who could work and fight to prop up their system of white supremacy. Africa became the largest labor camp on the planet.
> 
> To make matters worse, conscription was not limited to labor, but also included military service.
> 
> You have probably heard it said that “Africans fought and sold Africans during the colonial era”. This false assertion doesn’t take into account the fact that Africans were conscripted to fight against one another.
> 
> Black men and women in the British colonies were sent to war against Black women and men in French colonies, and all were dragged into Europe’s wars abroad.
> 
> For instance, the total number of Africans mobilized during World War II alone was about 2,350,000 men. Of that 2.3 Million, more than a million would lose their lives fighting Europe’s war.
> 
> *Division of Labor*
> It is only the organization and resoluteness of the working class which protects it from the natural tendency of the capitalist to exploit to the utmost. That is why in all colonial territories, when African workers realized the necessity for trade union solidarity, numerous obstacles were placed in their paths by the colonial regimes.
> 
> One of the reasons unity is the biggest threat that existed – and still exists – against the system of white supremacy is that it threatens the economic foundation of the system.
> 
> By preventing workers from organizing, demanding higher wages, and threatening the profitability and monopoly of white enterprises, colonizers were able to preserve Africa’s underdeveloped status quo.
> 
> The division of labor was an important strategy used by white supremacy to maintain their control. It was for this very reason that Dr. Walter Rodney led the Working People’s Alliance (WPA), and why so many Black organizations have taken up the mantle of Socialism.
> 
> *Growth Without Development*
> …growth in Africa under colonialism … did not enlarge the capacity of the society to deal with the natural environment, to adjudicate relations between members of the society, and to protect the population from external forces. – Page 234
> 
> Growth without development meant there was an expansion in the goods produced and available for consumption, but the means of producing those goods – industrial development – was absent.
> 
> Today, while there are more cars on the road, more gas stations to service those cars, and larger consumer markets, the cars, gas, and goods are all produced in China, Europe, or America.
> 
> Africans are able to buy more as consumers, but are unable to become producers due to technological arrest and other factors described throughout Dr. Walter Rodney’s book.
> 
> 
> 
> So besides being smarter than proto humans, and finding them easy to manipulate... What other grievances do you hold against humans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a proto human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... nothing came before humans... Sounds legit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the first humans appear to have been Africans.
Click to expand...






So what.


----------



## IM2

Vastator said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---   HEP THE WORLD EH ---  world is going along fine , me . i'm having Supper right about now  IM2 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong... this "white fragility" trope you're clinging to... was coined by an apologetic white who profited from negros?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It was done by a white person who defeated their own racism and now gets paid to do seminars with white people. It ain't no trope. You guys do it every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned by another white... You fuckers practically fasten the chains yourself... it's so easy. No wonder you've been abused by all humans who've encountered you...
Click to expand...


White fragility doesn't apply to me dumb ass. It does to you. And your behavior right now shows it.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is how your white ass wants to give yourselves credit for ancient cultures that are not yours. That's the only reason your punk ass entered this thread asking a dumb ass question.
> 
> Look white boy, we've done all that. Here's a suggestion. Do something fantastic that helps mankind and end white racism. Then we can reap the rewards of a decent world to live in..
> 
> If you can't then shut the fuck up and move aside  for those who can.
> 
> And there are plenty of whites who have that ability.  You can tell who they are because you tards whine about how they teach whites to hate being white and how they are anti white racists.
> 
> 
> 
> Still begging humans to transform the world to a more favorable one on your behalf... So pathetic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I am doing that, then I'm doing what whites LIKE YOU have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Few people beg from the hilt of a sword, or stock of a gun...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that shows how weak whites like you have  been. You needed extra help to do what you physically could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, "work smarter, not harder" is a goal for intelligent people everywhere.
Click to expand...


Except whites have never done that. Kill more and terrorize harder is not the same thing. And that's what whites did.


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Price Control and Monopolization*
> European monopoly firms operated by constantly fighting to gain control over raw materials , markets, and means of communications. Page 158
> 
> To add insult to the injury of robbing Black workers of decent wages, capitalists and colonizers charged Black buyers more for goods and services. And since white companies had control over entire nations, those companies exercised monopolies within their sectors.
> 
> This is a practice still alive and well today .
> 
> *Colonial Government Policy and Taxation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colonial government also prevented Africans from growing crops so that their labor would be available directly for the whites. One of the Kenya white settlers, Colonel Grogan, put it bluntly when he said of the Kikuyu : “We have stolen his land. Now we must steal his limbs. Compulsory labor is the corollary of our occupation of the country.” – Page 165
> 
> Everything African laborers produced for themselves was oppressively taxed.
> 
> Dr. Walter Rodney writes that “In those parts of the continent where land was still in African hands, colonial governments forced Africans to produce cash crops no matter how low the prices were. The favorite technique was taxation. Money taxes were introduced on numerous items-cattle, land, houses, and the people themselves. Money to pay taxes was got by growing cash crops or working on European farms or in their mines.”
> 
> Colonial policy conscripted every able bodied Black man, woman, and child who could work and fight to prop up their system of white supremacy. Africa became the largest labor camp on the planet.
> 
> To make matters worse, conscription was not limited to labor, but also included military service.
> 
> You have probably heard it said that “Africans fought and sold Africans during the colonial era”. This false assertion doesn’t take into account the fact that Africans were conscripted to fight against one another.
> 
> Black men and women in the British colonies were sent to war against Black women and men in French colonies, and all were dragged into Europe’s wars abroad.
> 
> For instance, the total number of Africans mobilized during World War II alone was about 2,350,000 men. Of that 2.3 Million, more than a million would lose their lives fighting Europe’s war.
> 
> *Division of Labor*
> It is only the organization and resoluteness of the working class which protects it from the natural tendency of the capitalist to exploit to the utmost. That is why in all colonial territories, when African workers realized the necessity for trade union solidarity, numerous obstacles were placed in their paths by the colonial regimes.
> 
> One of the reasons unity is the biggest threat that existed – and still exists – against the system of white supremacy is that it threatens the economic foundation of the system.
> 
> By preventing workers from organizing, demanding higher wages, and threatening the profitability and monopoly of white enterprises, colonizers were able to preserve Africa’s underdeveloped status quo.
> 
> The division of labor was an important strategy used by white supremacy to maintain their control. It was for this very reason that Dr. Walter Rodney led the Working People’s Alliance (WPA), and why so many Black organizations have taken up the mantle of Socialism.
> 
> *Growth Without Development*
> …growth in Africa under colonialism … did not enlarge the capacity of the society to deal with the natural environment, to adjudicate relations between members of the society, and to protect the population from external forces. – Page 234
> 
> Growth without development meant there was an expansion in the goods produced and available for consumption, but the means of producing those goods – industrial development – was absent.
> 
> Today, while there are more cars on the road, more gas stations to service those cars, and larger consumer markets, the cars, gas, and goods are all produced in China, Europe, or America.
> 
> Africans are able to buy more as consumers, but are unable to become producers due to technological arrest and other factors described throughout Dr. Walter Rodney’s book.
> 
> 
> 
> So besides being smarter than proto humans, and finding them easy to manipulate... What other grievances do you hold against humans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a proto human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... nothing came before humans... Sounds legit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the first humans appear to have been Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what.
Click to expand...

It means we invented civilization.


----------



## IM2

*Monoculture*
In Senegal and Gambia, ground nuts accounted for 85 to 90 percent of money earnings . In effect, two African colonies were told to grow nothing but peanuts! – Page 235

Capitalist colonizers were not interested in using African labor to grow anything that was not evidently profitable.

All the diverse crops that had been harvested for generations and used to diversify the African diet were removed in favor of crops produced for its commercial value rather than for use by the grower.

Not only did monoculture and cash cropping lead to limited streams of income for African nations (since they had only one crop to sell rather than an array), it led to the next source of underdevelopment…

*Undernourishment*
Colonialism created conditions which led not just to periodic famine but to chronic undernourishment, malnutrition, and deterioration in the physique of the African people. – Page 236

When scientists examined the condition of pre-colonial Sub-Saharan African skeletons, they found that almost none of them showed any clinical signs of dietary deficiency. One of the most striking indications of the superiority of indigenous African diet is the magnificent condition of the teeth.

One researcher among six ethnic groups in Kenya could not find a single case of tooth decay, not a single deformation of dental arch.

But when those same people were transplanted and put on the “civilized” diet available under colonialism, their teeth began to decay at once.






This undernourishment was the result of both monoculture and the unavailability of more nutritious food due to taxation and restrictions.

*Miseducation*
The main purpose of the colonial school system was to train Africans to help man the local administration at the lowest ranks and to staff the private capitalist firms owned by Europeans… Colonial schooling was education for subordination, exploitation, the creation of mental confusion, and the development of underdevelopment. 

Miseducation is defined as the cultivation of an alien identity. It was through this process of convincing African’s that they were in fact French, British, or some other European proxy that African’s began to willingly participate in their own destruction.

It was those Africans  who best emulated white values who were given positions of authority and marginally higher standards of living.

Over time, the French speaking, white educated Black man lost interest in developing his own nation and instead assisted his colonial master with the further colonization of his own people.

*White Values*
One constant factor was disgust with the way that Europeans forced Africans to identify as Europeans . Revolting against that concept, one Zulu Independent church put the question to the local population : “Are you a Jew or a Zulu? Were you there when they crucified their Lord?” Nevertheless, many Africans came to accept the dehumanizing principle of alienation from self. – Page 254

When we look at works like those produced by Dr. Walter Rodney, we see that there are 5 “original values” that our people have used to build Black civilizations. Those original values are:

*► Collectivism*

*► Cooperation*

*► Common heritage*

*► Natural law*

*► and Contribution*

By contrast, there are 5 values that have guided white nations since their blood-soaked inception. Those values are:

► *Individualism*

*►  Ownership*

*► Conflict and control*

*► Manipulation*

*► and Consumerism*

When original values came to resemble white values, the destruction of Black culture and society had been completed.


----------



## Vastator

IM2 said:


> *Monoculture*
> In Senegal and Gambia, ground nuts accounted for 85 to 90 percent of money earnings . In effect, two African colonies were told to grow nothing but peanuts! – Page 235
> 
> Capitalist colonizers were not interested in using African labor to grow anything that was not evidently profitable.
> 
> All the diverse crops that had been harvested for generations and used to diversify the African diet were removed in favor of crops produced for its commercial value rather than for use by the grower.
> 
> Not only did monoculture and cash cropping lead to limited streams of income for African nations (since they had only one crop to sell rather than an array), it led to the next source of underdevelopment…
> 
> *Undernourishment*
> Colonialism created conditions which led not just to periodic famine but to chronic undernourishment, malnutrition, and deterioration in the physique of the African people. – Page 236
> 
> When scientists examined the condition of pre-colonial Sub-Saharan African skeletons, they found that almost none of them showed any clinical signs of dietary deficiency. One of the most striking indications of the superiority of indigenous African diet is the magnificent condition of the teeth.
> 
> One researcher among six ethnic groups in Kenya could not find a single case of tooth decay, not a single deformation of dental arch.
> 
> But when those same people were transplanted and put on the “civilized” diet available under colonialism, their teeth began to decay at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This undernourishment was the result of both monoculture and the unavailability of more nutritious food due to taxation and restrictions.
> 
> *Miseducation*
> The main purpose of the colonial school system was to train Africans to help man the local administration at the lowest ranks and to staff the private capitalist firms owned by Europeans… Colonial schooling was education for subordination, exploitation, the creation of mental confusion, and the development of underdevelopment.
> 
> Miseducation is defined as the cultivation of an alien identity. It was through this process of convincing African’s that they were in fact French, British, or some other European proxy that African’s began to willingly participate in their own destruction.
> 
> It was those Africans  who best emulated white values who were given positions of authority and marginally higher standards of living.
> 
> Over time, the French speaking, white educated Black man lost interest in developing his own nation and instead assisted his colonial master with the further colonization of his own people.
> 
> *White Values*
> One constant factor was disgust with the way that Europeans forced Africans to identify as Europeans . Revolting against that concept, one Zulu Independent church put the question to the local population : “Are you a Jew or a Zulu? Were you there when they crucified their Lord?” Nevertheless, many Africans came to accept the dehumanizing principle of alienation from self. – Page 254
> 
> When we look at works like those produced by Dr. Walter Rodney, we see that there are 5 “original values” that our people have used to build Black civilizations. Those original values are:
> 
> *► Collectivism*
> 
> *► Cooperation*
> 
> *► Common heritage*
> 
> *► Natural law*
> 
> *► and Contribution*
> 
> By contrast, there are 5 values that have guided white nations since their blood-soaked inception. Those values are:
> 
> ► *Individualism*
> 
> *►  Ownership*
> 
> *► Conflict and control*
> 
> *► Manipulation*
> 
> *► and Consumerism*
> 
> When original values came to resemble white values, the destruction of Black culture and society had been completed.


Like trying to be something you're not..?


----------



## IM2

Dr. Walter Rodney had this to say: “Perhaps the most important principle of colonial education was that of capitalist individualism…The capitalist system [champions and protects] the rights of the individual property owners against the rights of the mass of exploited workers and peasants.

When capitalism had its impact on Africa in the colonial period, the idea of individualism was already in its reactionary phase.

It was no longer serving to liberate the majority but rather to enslave the majority for the benefit of a few.

When individualism was applied to land, it meant that the notions of private ownership and the transfer of land through sale became prevalent in some parts of the continent.

Much more widespread was the new understanding that individual labor should benefit the person concerned and not some wider collective, such as the clan or ethnic group.

Thus, the practice of collective labor and egalitarian social distribution gave way to accumulative tendencies.

*The Myth Of Capitalist Exceptionalism*
It is a common myth within capitalist thought that the individual through drive and hard work can become a capitalist.

In the U.S.A., it is usual to refer to an individual like John D. Rockefeller, Sr. , as someone who rose “from rags to riches.” To complete the moral of the Rockefeller success story, it would be necessary to fill in the details on all the millions of people who had to be exploited in order for one man to become a multimillionaire.

The acquisition of wealth is not due to hard work alone, or the Africans working as slaves in America and the West Indies would have been the wealthiest group in the world. The individualism of the capitalist must be seen against the hard and unrewarded work of the masses.

In Africa, both the formal school system and the informal value system of colonialism destroyed social solidarity and promoted the worst form of alienated individualism without social responsibility.

That delayed the political process through which the society tried to regain its independence.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> So besides being smarter than proto humans, and finding them easy to manipulate... What other grievances do you hold against humans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a proto human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... nothing came before humans... Sounds legit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the first humans appear to have been Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means we invented civilization.
Click to expand...






And then you pissed it away and haven't done much since.

I hate to break it to ya but Rome was really impressive.   Modern Italians, not so much.  There is nothing more pathetic than a person claiming greatness based on the accomplishments of those who came before.

You ain't shit, dude.  You're just some random whiner demanding respect for the awesome people who came before you, and whose piss you are not worthy of cleaning.


----------



## Oddball

"We invented civilization".....ROFLMFAO!!


----------



## Blues Man

IM2 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been the birth place of the entire human race but hie great is a civilization that gets subsumed, surpassed or conquered?
> 
> Why did other societies advance so much faster technologically than those of Africa even if African societies may have been the first to develop the rudimentary technology that was then improved upon.
> 
> There is more to the story than the origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the problem with the white mans version of history. It leaves out most of what happens. Every word in this post is inaccurate. If there is more to the story than the origin, there is more to the story period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa*
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1 The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa
> 0.2 Population Decline
> 0.3 Technological Arrest
> 0.4 Trade Imbalance
> 0.5 Market Disruption
> 0.6 The Expansion of Capitalism
> 0.7 Expatriation of Surplus
> 0.8 Wage Depression
> 0.9 Price Control and Monopolization
> 0.10 Colonial Government Policy and Taxation
> 0.11 Division of Labor
> 0.12 Growth Without Development
> 0.13 Monoculture
> 0.14 Undernourishment
> 0.15 Miseducation
> 0.16 White Values
> 0.16.1 The Myth Of Capitalist Exceptionalism
> 
> 
> 1 The Legacy of Dr. Walter Rodney
Click to expand...


History is written by the victors.

There never has been and there never will be a complete objective history of civilization

What does it matter if for example rudimentary iron work originated in one place but was perfected in another and those who perfected it conquered the people who invented it?

Besides chances are that there were other places that iron working was invented in the same era as it was in Africa.

Don't forget that people were not as mobile back then so there was not any meaningful exchange of technology


----------



## Meathead

Blues Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been the birth place of the entire human race but hie great is a civilization that gets subsumed, surpassed or conquered?
> 
> Why did other societies advance so much faster technologically than those of Africa even if African societies may have been the first to develop the rudimentary technology that was then improved upon.
> 
> There is more to the story than the origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the problem with the white mans version of history. It leaves out most of what happens. Every word in this post is inaccurate. If there is more to the story than the origin, there is more to the story period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa*
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1 The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa
> 0.2 Population Decline
> 0.3 Technological Arrest
> 0.4 Trade Imbalance
> 0.5 Market Disruption
> 0.6 The Expansion of Capitalism
> 0.7 Expatriation of Surplus
> 0.8 Wage Depression
> 0.9 Price Control and Monopolization
> 0.10 Colonial Government Policy and Taxation
> 0.11 Division of Labor
> 0.12 Growth Without Development
> 0.13 Monoculture
> 0.14 Undernourishment
> 0.15 Miseducation
> 0.16 White Values
> 0.16.1 The Myth Of Capitalist Exceptionalism
> 
> 
> 1 The Legacy of Dr. Walter Rodney
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History is written by the victors.
> 
> There never has been and there never will be a complete objective history of civilization
> 
> What does it matter if for example rudimentary iron work originated in one place but was perfected in another and those who perfected it conquered the people who invented it?
> 
> Besides chances are that there were other places that iron working was invented in the same era as it was in Africa.
> 
> Don't forget that people were not as mobile back then so there was not any meaningful exchange of technology
Click to expand...

History is recorded by those who have written language, which leads us back to sub-Sahara's lack of it.


----------



## Asclepias

Blues Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been the birth place of the entire human race but hie great is a civilization that gets subsumed, surpassed or conquered?
> 
> Why did other societies advance so much faster technologically than those of Africa even if African societies may have been the first to develop the rudimentary technology that was then improved upon.
> 
> There is more to the story than the origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the problem with the white mans version of history. It leaves out most of what happens. Every word in this post is inaccurate. If there is more to the story than the origin, there is more to the story period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa*
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1 The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa
> 0.2 Population Decline
> 0.3 Technological Arrest
> 0.4 Trade Imbalance
> 0.5 Market Disruption
> 0.6 The Expansion of Capitalism
> 0.7 Expatriation of Surplus
> 0.8 Wage Depression
> 0.9 Price Control and Monopolization
> 0.10 Colonial Government Policy and Taxation
> 0.11 Division of Labor
> 0.12 Growth Without Development
> 0.13 Monoculture
> 0.14 Undernourishment
> 0.15 Miseducation
> 0.16 White Values
> 0.16.1 The Myth Of Capitalist Exceptionalism
> 
> 
> 1 The Legacy of Dr. Walter Rodney
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History is written by the victors.
> 
> There never has been and there never will be a complete objective history of civilization
> 
> What does it matter if for example rudimentary iron work originated in one place but was perfected in another and those who perfected it conquered the people who invented it?
> 
> Besides chances are that there were other places that iron working was invented in the same era as it was in Africa.
> 
> Don't forget that people were not as mobile back then so there was not any meaningful exchange of technology
Click to expand...


*"What does it matter if for example rudimentary iron work originated in one place but was perfected in another and those who perfected it conquered the people who invented it?"*

Thats what Black people want to know. Why is it so important to white people that they have to lie about what Blacks did long before whites were sentient?  Africans were the first to develop steel and this is not commonly known. I've thought this over a lot and the only thing I can point to is that white men suffer from a incredibly viral inferiority complex.


----------



## Asclepias

Oddball said:


> "We invented civilization".....ROFLMFAO!!
> 
> View attachment 291202


Pretty obvious who could build a better civilization. You were educated by the Black people who did it better than anyone in the known history of mankind. Without those Black people you whites would still be dwelling in caves. There is a reason those civilizations lasted longer than any white civilization. Just think of it like this. Cleopatra is closer to us in history than to the beginning of civilization in Africa.


----------



## Oddball

Asclepias said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We invented civilization".....ROFLMFAO!!
> 
> View attachment 291202
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious who could build a better civilization. You were educated by the Black people who did it better than anyone in the known history of mankind. Without those Black people you whites would still be dwelling in caves. There is a reason those civilizations lasted longer than any white civilization. Just think of it like this. Cleopatra is closer to us in history than to the beginning of civilization in Africa.
Click to expand...

Yeah, we know.....

We



wuz



KANGS


an' sheeeeeit.


----------



## IM2

Oddball said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We invented civilization".....ROFLMFAO!!
> 
> View attachment 291202
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious who could build a better civilization. You were educated by the Black people who did it better than anyone in the known history of mankind. Without those Black people you whites would still be dwelling in caves. There is a reason those civilizations lasted longer than any white civilization. Just think of it like this. Cleopatra is closer to us in history than to the beginning of civilization in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we know.....
> 
> We
> 
> 
> 
> wuz
> 
> 
> 
> KANGS
> 
> 
> an' sheeeeeit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Oddball said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We invented civilization".....ROFLMFAO!!
> 
> View attachment 291202
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious who could build a better civilization. You were educated by the Black people who did it better than anyone in the known history of mankind. Without those Black people you whites would still be dwelling in caves. There is a reason those civilizations lasted longer than any white civilization. Just think of it like this. Cleopatra is closer to us in history than to the beginning of civilization in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we know.....
> 
> We
> 
> 
> 
> wuz
> 
> 
> 
> KANGS
> 
> 
> an' sheeeeeit.
Click to expand...

There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.


----------



## Oddball

Asclepias said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We invented civilization".....ROFLMFAO!!
> 
> View attachment 291202
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious who could build a better civilization. You were educated by the Black people who did it better than anyone in the known history of mankind. Without those Black people you whites would still be dwelling in caves. There is a reason those civilizations lasted longer than any white civilization. Just think of it like this. Cleopatra is closer to us in history than to the beginning of civilization in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we know.....
> 
> We
> 
> 
> 
> wuz
> 
> 
> 
> KANGS
> 
> 
> an' sheeeeeit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.
Click to expand...


Howz that man-caused famine in Zimbawe going, Buckwheat?


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We invented civilization".....ROFLMFAO!!
> 
> View attachment 291202
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious who could build a better civilization. You were educated by the Black people who did it better than anyone in the known history of mankind. Without those Black people you whites would still be dwelling in caves. There is a reason those civilizations lasted longer than any white civilization. Just think of it like this. Cleopatra is closer to us in history than to the beginning of civilization in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we know.....
> 
> We
> 
> 
> 
> wuz
> 
> 
> 
> KANGS
> 
> 
> an' sheeeeeit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------    even if True , why would that make a WHITE Man mad.      Disease from dirty blanket and dirty underwear is cheaper than lead bullets   ACE ,


----------



## pismoe

if your claim are correct , well disease is a very cheap and practical solution to eradicating Enemies   ACE .


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We invented civilization".....ROFLMFAO!!
> 
> View attachment 291202
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious who could build a better civilization. You were educated by the Black people who did it better than anyone in the known history of mankind. Without those Black people you whites would still be dwelling in caves. There is a reason those civilizations lasted longer than any white civilization. Just think of it like this. Cleopatra is closer to us in history than to the beginning of civilization in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we know.....
> 
> We
> 
> 
> 
> wuz
> 
> 
> 
> KANGS
> 
> 
> an' sheeeeeit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------    even if True , why would that make a WHITE Man mad.      Disease from dirty blanket and dirty underwear is cheaper than lead bullets   ACE ,
Click to expand...

It would make white men mad because the narrative is that they stronger and smarter. Turns out white people are just disease carriers.


----------



## Asclepias

Oddball said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We invented civilization".....ROFLMFAO!!
> 
> View attachment 291202
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious who could build a better civilization. You were educated by the Black people who did it better than anyone in the known history of mankind. Without those Black people you whites would still be dwelling in caves. There is a reason those civilizations lasted longer than any white civilization. Just think of it like this. Cleopatra is closer to us in history than to the beginning of civilization in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we know.....
> 
> We
> 
> 
> 
> wuz
> 
> 
> 
> KANGS
> 
> 
> an' sheeeeeit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Howz that man-caused famine in Zimbawe going, Buckwheat?
Click to expand...

Probably same as the one in europe where you were reduced to eating each other.


----------



## GreenBean

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
Click to expand...



"Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> if your claim are correct , well disease is a very cheap and practical solution to eradicating Enemies   ACE .


They didnt do it on purpose. Whites were just infected with all kinds of diseases that came into being because of how dirty they were.  Even if they did do it on purpose it would only point to a lack of a backbone. Real men physically dominate. They dont sneak around using diseases like a physically weaker being would have to do.


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We invented civilization".....ROFLMFAO!!
> 
> View attachment 291202
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious who could build a better civilization. You were educated by the Black people who did it better than anyone in the known history of mankind. Without those Black people you whites would still be dwelling in caves. There is a reason those civilizations lasted longer than any white civilization. Just think of it like this. Cleopatra is closer to us in history than to the beginning of civilization in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we know.....
> 
> We
> 
> 
> 
> wuz
> 
> 
> 
> KANGS
> 
> 
> an' sheeeeeit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------    even if True , why would that make a WHITE Man mad.      Disease from dirty blanket and dirty underwear is cheaper than lead bullets   ACE ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would make white men mad because the narrative is that they stronger and smarter. Turns out white people are just disease carriers.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------    and the infected disease recipients are dead losers   ACE .


----------



## Asclepias

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist
Click to expand...

Its racist. There are a million different cultures even below the Sahara you dummy.


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious who could build a better civilization. You were educated by the Black people who did it better than anyone in the known history of mankind. Without those Black people you whites would still be dwelling in caves. There is a reason those civilizations lasted longer than any white civilization. Just think of it like this. Cleopatra is closer to us in history than to the beginning of civilization in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know.....
> 
> We
> 
> 
> 
> wuz
> 
> 
> 
> KANGS
> 
> 
> an' sheeeeeit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------    even if True , why would that make a WHITE Man mad.      Disease from dirty blanket and dirty underwear is cheaper than lead bullets   ACE ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would make white men mad because the narrative is that they stronger and smarter. Turns out white people are just disease carriers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------    and the infected disease recipients are dead losers   ACE .
Click to expand...

If it makes you proud your ancestors were weak disease carriers it kind of establishes my case. You cant physically dominant so you are reduced to the tools of cowardly weaklings.


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your claim are correct , well disease is a very cheap and practical solution to eradicating Enemies   ACE .
> 
> 
> 
> They didnt do it on purpose. Whites were just infected with all kinds of diseases that came into being because of how dirty they were.  Even if they did do it on purpose it would only point to a lack of a backbone. Real men physically dominate. They dont sneak around using diseases like a physically weaker being would have to do.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------   MISSION Accomplished due  to sheer Good Luck then eh .     And who said that GOD wasn't on the White Mans side   ACE  ??


----------



## Meathead

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist
Click to expand...

To their minds it is racist because it eliminates any claim blacks have to Mediterranean civilizations of Northern Africa and thus any civilization at all. The sub-Saharan jungle bunny "civilizations" just doesn't cut it I guess.


----------



## pismoe

Looks like a win is a win eh ACE ??


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your claim are correct , well disease is a very cheap and practical solution to eradicating Enemies   ACE .
> 
> 
> 
> They didnt do it on purpose. Whites were just infected with all kinds of diseases that came into being because of how dirty they were.  Even if they did do it on purpose it would only point to a lack of a backbone. Real men physically dominate. They dont sneak around using diseases like a physically weaker being would have to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------   MISSION Accomplished due  to sheer Good Luck then eh .     And who said that GOD wasn't on the White Mans side   ACE  ??
Click to expand...

If god were on your side the sun wouldnt be actively trying to kill you. Whites are the weakest humans on the planet. They are recessive and will be absorbed by those with dominant genes.


----------



## GreenBean

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
Click to expand...

When the Europeans were in the Dark Ages - sub Saharan Africa hosted several Great Empires Mali, Songhay and Ghana  all of which rivaled any of the great European Empires. At one point, long before Columbus 'sailed the ocean blue'  the West African Empire of Mali even made attempts at colonizing the New World - Africans in Ancient America


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> Looks like a win is a win eh ACE ??


Not really. Its not a win if you have to cheat. Real men know this. White men are obviously not real men.


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know.....
> 
> We
> 
> 
> 
> wuz
> 
> 
> 
> KANGS
> 
> 
> an' sheeeeeit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------    even if True , why would that make a WHITE Man mad.      Disease from dirty blanket and dirty underwear is cheaper than lead bullets   ACE ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would make white men mad because the narrative is that they stronger and smarter. Turns out white people are just disease carriers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------    and the infected disease recipients are dead losers   ACE .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it makes you proud your ancestors were weak disease carriers it kind of establishes my case. You cant physically dominant so you are reduced to the tools of cowardly weaklings.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   MY possible White Ancestors made better Weapons with their hand and brains and capacity to Adapt .      Plus  modes of travel to inferior areas of the world ACE .


----------



## Asclepias

GreenBean said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Europeans were in the Dark Ages - sub Saharan Africa hosted several Great Empires Mali, Songhay and Ghana  all of which rivaled any of the great European Empires. At one point, long before Columbus 'sailed the ocean blue'  the West African Empire of Mali even made attempts at colonizing the New World - Africans in Ancient America
Click to expand...

This is true. All except the part about colonizing. Only white people colonize.


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------    even if True , why would that make a WHITE Man mad.      Disease from dirty blanket and dirty underwear is cheaper than lead bullets   ACE ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would make white men mad because the narrative is that they stronger and smarter. Turns out white people are just disease carriers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------    and the infected disease recipients are dead losers   ACE .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it makes you proud your ancestors were weak disease carriers it kind of establishes my case. You cant physically dominant so you are reduced to the tools of cowardly weaklings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   MY Ancestors made better Weapons and modes of travel to inferior areas of the world ACE .
Click to expand...

Long before whites were self aware MY ancestors traveled peacefully to all corners of the globe.  There was no need for weapons because only weak people excel at weapon making.


----------



## pismoe

looks like YOUSE guys / anceastors made 'pointy sticks' though  ACE when they weren't distorting their lips ,  earlobes .  See the 'ubangis' for some pictures before they are gone ACE .  [chuckle]


----------



## GreenBean

Meathead said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To their minds it is racist because it eliminates any claim blacks have to Mediterranean civilizations of Northern Africa and thus any civilization at all. The sub-Saharan jungle bunny "civilizations" just doesn't cut it I guess.
Click to expand...

Here's  a Warner Brothers Classic they don't show no more - The African Elmer Fudd. That and tribesmen with bones in their noses dancing around pot of boiling water with their favorite animation being the main course. That's the extent of many educations re Sub Saharan Africa


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> looks like YOUSE guys made 'pointy sticks' though  ACE .


Lots of people made pointy sticks. Even your people. Of course they made their sticks later than everyone else. However, because they were weak they concentrated all their efforts into making better weapons. They were afraid of their own shadows. Their concentration was on defense and later offense once they got brave because they were sure they had better weapons.


----------



## Asclepias

GreenBean said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To their minds it is racist because it eliminates any claim blacks have to Mediterranean civilizations of Northern Africa and thus any civilization at all. The sub-Saharan jungle bunny "civilizations" just doesn't cut it I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's  a Warner Brothers Classic they don't show no more - The African Elmer Fudd. That and tribesmen with bones in their noses dancing around pot of boiling water with their favorite animation being the main course. That's the extent of many educations re Sub Saharan Africa
> 
> View attachment 292670
Click to expand...

So what do they call the Kushites?  They definitely were not below the Sahara.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To their minds it is racist because it eliminates any claim blacks have to Mediterranean civilizations of Northern Africa and thus any civilization at all. The sub-Saharan jungle bunny "civilizations" just doesn't cut it I guess.
Click to expand...

It's racist because blacks live and have lived above the sahara.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

For all the great claims of civilization by Africans they have nothing but dreams to this very day.   The only reason they make claims of ancient and lost civilizations is because they have absolutely nothing that reflects even the most primitive civilization today.  They kill.  That's all they know.  Killing and stealing until they get put in a cage.  

Look at this stellar example of black manhood.  He was successful in persuading some animal to shit on his head.  What kind of animal was so persuaded?  If he had a claim to continued existence he lost that when he shot a cop.  Scrape the shit off his head and put him in a cage.  Preferably in a zoo.
Man faces 4 felonies, including murder, after deputy was fatally shot in Augusta


----------



## EvilCat Breath

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To their minds it is racist because it eliminates any claim blacks have to Mediterranean civilizations of Northern Africa and thus any civilization at all. The sub-Saharan jungle bunny "civilizations" just doesn't cut it I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist because blacks live and have lived above the sahara.
Click to expand...

Sub Saharan Africa is a geographical description not a racial classification.  Why don't you know this?


----------



## pismoe

to heck with the 'kusites' as you bring up some obscure tribal group that ended up being Losers that have no relation to 2019  .        Did the ''kites' travel to the moon and take a stroll on the moon  .  Did the 'kites' travel to the depths of the ocean    ACE .


----------



## Oddball

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know.....
> 
> We
> 
> 
> 
> wuz
> 
> 
> 
> KANGS
> 
> 
> an' sheeeeeit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------    even if True , why would that make a WHITE Man mad.      Disease from dirty blanket and dirty underwear is cheaper than lead bullets   ACE ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would make white men mad because the narrative is that they stronger and smarter. Turns out white people are just disease carriers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------    and the infected disease recipients are dead losers   ACE .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it makes you proud your ancestors were weak disease carriers it kind of establishes my case. You cant physically dominant so you are reduced to the tools of cowardly weaklings.
Click to expand...



Your "ancestors" are still savages today....All anyone needs to demonstrate this is the deplorable way y'all treat one another -let alone whites- in places like Angola, Sudan, Somalia, Rwanda, Uganda, etcetera.


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like YOUSE guys made 'pointy sticks' though  ACE .
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people made pointy sticks. Even your people. Of course they made their sticks later than everyone else. However, because they were weak they concentrated all their efforts into making better weapons. They were afraid of their own shadows. Their concentration was on defense and later offense once they got brave because they were sure they had better weapons.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   my possible WHITE Ancestors simply made better Weapons because they had brains and they saw better weapons as being practical with better Enemy killing capability  ACE ,


----------



## pismoe

been that way all through History .   'african ubangis concern' them selves with ' lip elongation' techniques and looks like WHITES concern themselves with techniques for killing enemies ACE .


----------



## pismoe

and WHITES did pretty good at killing enemies throughout their History   ACE .


----------



## GreenBean

pismoe said:


> and WHITES did pretty good at killing enemies throughout their History   ACE .




No different than any other ethnicity - the myth of the noble savage is just that a myth.


----------



## GreenBean

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To their minds it is racist because it eliminates any claim blacks have to Mediterranean civilizations of Northern Africa and thus any civilization at all. The sub-Saharan jungle bunny "civilizations" just doesn't cut it I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist because blacks live and have lived above the sahara.
Click to expand...

Going back to pre-history blacks have migrated above the Sahara in multiple waves . Actually if you want to get technical The ancestors of the Caucasians and Asians are Africans - Adam and Eve  if they existed at all were African --- Africans are the First Humans --- but of course this is all theory.


----------



## pismoe

GreenBean said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and WHITES did pretty good at killing enemies throughout their History   ACE .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No different than any other ethnicity - the myth of the noble savage is just that a myth.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------   And difference is that WHITES with their Small numbers worldwide .  Actually Conquered , Colonized , moved in and Dominated or Owned  .     See the English / British Empire on which the sun never set  GBean .  ------------------


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know.....
> 
> We
> 
> 
> 
> wuz
> 
> 
> 
> KANGS
> 
> 
> an' sheeeeeit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------    even if True , why would that make a WHITE Man mad.      Disease from dirty blanket and dirty underwear is cheaper than lead bullets   ACE ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would make white men mad because the narrative is that they stronger and smarter. Turns out white people are just disease carriers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------    and the infected disease recipients are dead losers   ACE .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it makes you proud your ancestors were weak disease carriers it kind of establishes my case. You cant physically dominant so you are reduced to the tools of cowardly weaklings.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------------------   I guess that the WHITES WON ACE .


----------



## pismoe

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To their minds it is racist because it eliminates any claim blacks have to Mediterranean civilizations of Northern Africa and thus any civilization at all. The sub-Saharan jungle bunny "civilizations" just doesn't cut it I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist because blacks live and have lived above the sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going back to pre-history blacks have migrated above the Sahara in multiple waves . Actually if you want to get technical The ancestors of the Caucasians and Asians are Africans - Adam and Eve  if they existed at all were African --- Africans are the First Humans --- but of course this is all theory.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------   and whats this mention of PRE HISTORY eh .    Is that before there was any recorded written history and when BS and Fact all mixed together are thrown as being facts around   Greenie ??


----------



## IM2

Tipsycatlover said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the sub-Saharan continent was in the paleolithic age before colonization.
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To their minds it is racist because it eliminates any claim blacks have to Mediterranean civilizations of Northern Africa and thus any civilization at all. The sub-Saharan jungle bunny "civilizations" just doesn't cut it I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist because blacks live and have lived above the sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sub Saharan Africa is a geographical description not a racial classification.  Why don't you know this?
Click to expand...

It is a racist designation according to Africans trailer park. So go back inside and cook your family pancakes for dinner.


----------



## IM2

Oddball said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There still are Kangz and shit in Africa.  You just mad the best your people could do is infect other cultures and wipe them out with diseases.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------    even if True , why would that make a WHITE Man mad.      Disease from dirty blanket and dirty underwear is cheaper than lead bullets   ACE ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would make white men mad because the narrative is that they stronger and smarter. Turns out white people are just disease carriers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------    and the infected disease recipients are dead losers   ACE .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it makes you proud your ancestors were weak disease carriers it kind of establishes my case. You cant physically dominant so you are reduced to the tools of cowardly weaklings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your "ancestors" are still savages today....All anyone needs to demonstrate this is the deplorable way y'all treat one another -let alone whites- in places like Angola, Sudan, Somalia, Rwanda, Uganda, etcetera.
> 
> View attachment 292677
Click to expand...






Nairobi Kenya right now











Kinsasha, Democratic Republic of Congo






All white American town






Khartoum, Sudan





All white American town


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

IM2 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To their minds it is racist because it eliminates any claim blacks have to Mediterranean civilizations of Northern Africa and thus any civilization at all. The sub-Saharan jungle bunny "civilizations" just doesn't cut it I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist because blacks live and have lived above the sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sub Saharan Africa is a geographical description not a racial classification.  Why don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a racist designation according to Africans trailer park. So go back inside and cook your family pancakes for dinner.
Click to expand...


Wow, and this allowed daily by you. It make me wonder something but will keep it to myself.

Because you deem something racist ( which is everything that is associated with white society ) does not make it racist. 

The fact is you are just trolling for insults so you can report and cry about the unjust way you are treated on here.

Egyptians are part of Africa but you are not Egyptian descent, so you can not stake claim that the tribe your ancestors came from were like the Egyptians. 

Yes, there were cultures in Africa that flourished before the colonial days of Africa because of Islamic Moors that came and conquered uncivilized tribes which your ancestors were most likely from.

This does not negate the reality many tribes on the African Continent were primitive and were brought kicking and screaming into the civil society...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

IM2 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------    even if True , why would that make a WHITE Man mad.      Disease from dirty blanket and dirty underwear is cheaper than lead bullets   ACE ,
> 
> 
> 
> It would make white men mad because the narrative is that they stronger and smarter. Turns out white people are just disease carriers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------    and the infected disease recipients are dead losers   ACE .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it makes you proud your ancestors were weak disease carriers it kind of establishes my case. You cant physically dominant so you are reduced to the tools of cowardly weaklings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your "ancestors" are still savages today....All anyone needs to demonstrate this is the deplorable way y'all treat one another -let alone whites- in places like Angola, Sudan, Somalia, Rwanda, Uganda, etcetera.
> 
> View attachment 292677
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nairobi Kenya right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinsasha, Democratic Republic of Congo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All white American town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khartoum, Sudan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All white American town
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as a all white city in America...


----------



## karpenter

Selma Pop. 2019 - 17,886
http://worldpopulationreview.com/us-cities/selma-al-population/

Black or African American: 80.43%
White: 17.33%
Two or more races: 0.87%
Asian: 0.79%
Other race: 0.40%
Native Hawaiian or Pacific Islander: 0.12%
Native American: 0.05%


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

karpenter said:


> View attachment 292710
> 
> Selma Pop. 2019 - 17,886
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/us-cities/selma-al-population/
> 
> Black or African American: 80.43%
> White: 17.33%
> Two or more races: 0.87%
> Asian: 0.79%
> Other race: 0.40%
> Native Hawaiian or Pacific Islander: 0.12%
> Native American: 0.05%



Shhh, he think it is white...


----------



## GreenBean

pismoe said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The designation sub Saharan is racist, therefore insignificant. Perhaps you would like to show evidence that refutes what Gates is going to show. Your racist opinion has no merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sub Saharan" is a geographic designation - It also suggests a cultural distinction - It's not racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To their minds it is racist because it eliminates any claim blacks have to Mediterranean civilizations of Northern Africa and thus any civilization at all. The sub-Saharan jungle bunny "civilizations" just doesn't cut it I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's racist because blacks live and have lived above the sahara.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going back to pre-history blacks have migrated above the Sahara in multiple waves . Actually if you want to get technical The ancestors of the Caucasians and Asians are Africans - Adam and Eve  if they existed at all were African --- Africans are the First Humans --- but of course this is all theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------   and whats this mention of PRE HISTORY eh .    Is that before there was any recorded written history and when BS and Fact all mixed together are thrown as being facts around   Greenie ??
Click to expand...

Follow the thread simpleton ... and you should really support bacteria - they're the only culture you seem to have.


----------



## Blues Man

Asclepias said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been the birth place of the entire human race but hie great is a civilization that gets subsumed, surpassed or conquered?
> 
> Why did other societies advance so much faster technologically than those of Africa even if African societies may have been the first to develop the rudimentary technology that was then improved upon.
> 
> There is more to the story than the origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the problem with the white mans version of history. It leaves out most of what happens. Every word in this post is inaccurate. If there is more to the story than the origin, there is more to the story period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa*
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1 The 15 Ways Europe Underdeveloped Africa
> 0.2 Population Decline
> 0.3 Technological Arrest
> 0.4 Trade Imbalance
> 0.5 Market Disruption
> 0.6 The Expansion of Capitalism
> 0.7 Expatriation of Surplus
> 0.8 Wage Depression
> 0.9 Price Control and Monopolization
> 0.10 Colonial Government Policy and Taxation
> 0.11 Division of Labor
> 0.12 Growth Without Development
> 0.13 Monoculture
> 0.14 Undernourishment
> 0.15 Miseducation
> 0.16 White Values
> 0.16.1 The Myth Of Capitalist Exceptionalism
> 
> 
> 1 The Legacy of Dr. Walter Rodney
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History is written by the victors.
> 
> There never has been and there never will be a complete objective history of civilization
> 
> What does it matter if for example rudimentary iron work originated in one place but was perfected in another and those who perfected it conquered the people who invented it?
> 
> Besides chances are that there were other places that iron working was invented in the same era as it was in Africa.
> 
> Don't forget that people were not as mobile back then so there was not any meaningful exchange of technology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"What does it matter if for example rudimentary iron work originated in one place but was perfected in another and those who perfected it conquered the people who invented it?"*
> 
> Thats what Black people want to know. Why is it so important to white people that they have to lie about what Blacks did long before whites were sentient?  Africans were the first to develop steel and this is not commonly known. I've thought this over a lot and the only thing I can point to is that white men suffer from a incredibly viral inferiority complex.
Click to expand...


Metal work was evolved in many places virtually simultaneously.

What do you think that some light skin tribes from the northern regions trekked all the way to Africa and to learn metal work then trekked all the way back?

People were not that mobile back then.


----------



## pismoe

as a comment , i think that cold weather and adverse condititions had a lot to do with WHITE Peoples achievements throughout recorded history .  ---------------    just a comment .


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Sure, Africa had an early use of Iron ore, and Ceramics, but not the first. Certainly a far cry from equality.


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> as a comment , i think that cold weather and adverse condititions had a lot to do with WHITE Peoples achievements throughout recorded history .  ---------------    just a comment .



Yeah --- it drove northern Europe from wine to beer.


----------



## pismoe

maybe but cold weather instills good work ethic and innovation in people that don't have Bananas and Bush Meat [easy pickings of FOOD] swinging through the trees Pogo .


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sure, Africa had an early use of Iron ore, and Ceramics, but not the first. Certainly a far cry from equality.



little pierogi   -------"equality"   is a word decent people VALUE.    My field is neuroscience-------ALL HUMAN BEAN BRAINS are-------across the board-----
made the same.   ------there are no RACIAL DIFFERENCES in any of the
populations studied.    -------poles were not included in the studies..     HOWEVER---it is true that  black persons who have resided for millennia in areas with lots of
MALARIA bugs-------do harbor lots of sickle cell disease------HAPPY NOW?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Africa had an early use of Iron ore, and Ceramics, but not the first. Certainly a far cry from equality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little pierogi   -------"equality"   is a word decent people VALUE.    My field is neuroscience-------ALL HUMAN BEAN BRAINS are-------across the board-----
> made the same.   ------there are no RACIAL DIFFERENCES in any of the
> populations studied.    -------poles were not included in the studies..     HOWEVER---it is true that  black persons who have resided for millennia in areas with lots of
> MALARIA bugs-------do harbor lots of sickle cell disease------HAPPY NOW?
Click to expand...


Anybody who believes in racial equality, clearly is very ignorant.

It's like saying we're all equal in height racially, like a San Bushman, and a Dutchman won't have differences.

It's ridiculous beyond belief.


----------



## irosie91

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Africa had an early use of Iron ore, and Ceramics, but not the first. Certainly a far cry from equality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little pierogi   -------"equality"   is a word decent people VALUE.    My field is neuroscience-------ALL HUMAN BEAN BRAINS are-------across the board-----
> made the same.   ------there are no RACIAL DIFFERENCES in any of the
> populations studied.    -------poles were not included in the studies..     HOWEVER---it is true that  black persons who have resided for millennia in areas with lots of
> MALARIA bugs-------do harbor lots of sickle cell disease------HAPPY NOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who believes in racial equality, clearly is very ignorant.
> 
> It's like saying we're all equal in height racially, like a San Bushman, and a Dutchman won't have differences.
> 
> It's ridiculous beyond belief.
Click to expand...



when people   (those with functioning brains)  talk about racial equality-----
they are talking about  = rights------not height, eye color,  ability to JUMP, 
propensity to enjoy quantities of wodka,   or talent in pierogi making.  
A  human bean is------a brain.    There are no quality RACIAL differences in the
HUMAN BEAN BRAIN BUSHLE     (my field is neuroscience-----I really do not
care which  "race"   has more basketball players or where Chopin  was born.  
I am a human bean-----but to date  <sigh>  have never made a pierogi.  
I have made a few matzoh balls


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Africa had an early use of Iron ore, and Ceramics, but not the first. Certainly a far cry from equality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little pierogi   -------"equality"   is a word decent people VALUE.    My field is neuroscience-------ALL HUMAN BEAN BRAINS are-------across the board-----
> made the same.   ------there are no RACIAL DIFFERENCES in any of the
> populations studied.    -------poles were not included in the studies..     HOWEVER---it is true that  black persons who have resided for millennia in areas with lots of
> MALARIA bugs-------do harbor lots of sickle cell disease------HAPPY NOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who believes in racial equality, clearly is very ignorant.
> 
> It's like saying we're all equal in height racially, like a San Bushman, and a Dutchman won't have differences.
> 
> It's ridiculous beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> when people   (those with functioning brains)  talk about racial equality-----
> they are talking about  = rights------not height, eye color,  ability to JUMP,
> propensity to enjoy quantities of wodka,   or talent in pierogi making.
> A  human bean is------a brain.    There are no quality RACIAL differences in the
> HUMAN BEAN BRAIN BUSHLE     (my field is neuroscience-----I really do not
> care which  "race"   has more basketball players or where Chopin  was born.
> I am a human bean-----but to date  <sigh>  have never made a pierogi.
> I have made a few matzoh balls
Click to expand...


Well, if the Ethiopian collective leads to an Ethiopia, and an Irish collective leads to an Ireland.
That is valuable information.

Explain the glaring disparities?

Ireland 400 years under British oppressive rule, even at some points denied land ownership from Britain.

As opposed to Ethiopia not officially colonized.


----------



## IM2

karpenter said:


> View attachment 292710
> 
> Selma Pop. 2019 - 17,886
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/us-cities/selma-al-population/
> 
> Black or African American: 80.43%
> White: 17.33%
> Two or more races: 0.87%
> Asian: 0.79%
> Other race: 0.40%
> Native Hawaiian or Pacific Islander: 0.12%
> Native American: 0.05%







*Kay Ellen Ivey* (born October 15, 1944) is an American politician serving as the 54th governor of Alabama since 2017. A member of the Republican Party, she was the 38th Alabama State Treasurer from 2003 to 2011 and the 30th lieutenant governor of Alabama from 2011 to 2017. Ivey became Alabama's second female governor and first female Republican governor upon the resignation of her predecessor, Robert J. Bentley.

Kay Ivey - Wikipedia

Yawn! Alabama is run by republicans. You republicans claim that you are so good for blacks that Selma should have streets paved with gold, no poverty, 100 percent employment and every black citizen should be rich.

*Alabama House of Representatives*


In 2018, Republicans increased their majority in the chamber from 72-32 (with one vacancy) to 77-28. 


Alabama has a Republican state government trifecta. A trifecta exists when one political party simultaneously holds the governor’s office and majorities in both state legislative chambers. As of December 3, 2019, there are 22 Republican trifectas, 14 Democratic trifectas, and 14 divided governments where neither party holds trifecta control. In the 2018 election, Democrats had a net gain of six trifectas and Republicans had a net loss of four trifectas. Prior to that election, there were 26 Republican trifectas, eight Democratic trifectas, and 16 divided governments.

Alabama House of Representatives - Ballotpedia






*America's Poorest States in 2019*

1. *Mississippi *

As of 2017, the median household in Mississippi earned $42,009, compared to a national median of just under $61,372. The state's 2019 unemployment rate was 8.8%, significantly higher than the national rate of 3.8%. In addition to the lowest median household income, Mississippi had the nation's highest poverty rate in 2019 at 21.5%. The latter figure suggests that, on average, more than one out of five four-person households in the state earned less than $24,300.

Mississippi has low educational attainment and a dearth of urban centers with high-paying jobs. Only 21.1% of the state's residents hold bachelor's degrees, compared to 30.1% of people nationally. Mississippi's largest city, Jackson, ranks 94th in the nation in MSA population.

America's Poorest States in 2019

*According to the most recent ACS, the racial composition of Mississippi was:*


White: 58.79%
Black or African American: 37.59%
Two or more races: 1.27%
Asian: 0.97%
Other race: 0.92%
http://worldpopulationreview.com/states/mississippi-population/





*Dewey Phillip Bryant* (born December 9, 1954) is an American politician serving as the 64th governor of Mississippi since 2012.[1] He was the 31st lieutenant governor of Mississippi from 2008 to 2012 and 40th state auditor of Mississippi from 1996 to 2008. 

*A **Republican*, Bryant was elected governor in 2011, defeating the Democratic nominee, Mayor Johnny DuPree of Hattiesburg. He was reelected in 2015, defeating truck driver Robert Gray. 

Phil Bryant - Wikipedia


----------



## GreenBean

IM2 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292710
> 
> Selma Pop. 2019 - 17,886
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/us-cities/selma-al-population/
> 
> Black or African American: 80.43%
> White: 17.33%
> Two or more races: 0.87%
> Asian: 0.79%
> Other race: 0.40%
> Native Hawaiian or Pacific Islander: 0.12%
> Native American: 0.05%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kay Ellen Ivey* (born October 15, 1944) is an American politician serving as the 54th governor of Alabama since 2017. A member of the Republican Party, she was the 38th Alabama State Treasurer from 2003 to 2011 and the 30th lieutenant governor of Alabama from 2011 to 2017. Ivey became Alabama's second female governor and first female Republican governor upon the resignation of her predecessor, Robert J. Bentley.
> 
> Kay Ivey - Wikipedia
> 
> Yawn! Alabama is run by republicans. You republicans claim that you are so good for blacks that Selma should have streets paved with gold, no poverty, 100 percent employment and every black citizen should be rich.
> 
> *Alabama House of Representatives*
> 
> 
> In 2018, Republicans increased their majority in the chamber from 72-32 (with one vacancy) to 77-28.
> 
> 
> Alabama has a Republican state government trifecta. A trifecta exists when one political party simultaneously holds the governor’s office and majorities in both state legislative chambers. As of December 3, 2019, there are 22 Republican trifectas, 14 Democratic trifectas, and 14 divided governments where neither party holds trifecta control. In the 2018 election, Democrats had a net gain of six trifectas and Republicans had a net loss of four trifectas. Prior to that election, there were 26 Republican trifectas, eight Democratic trifectas, and 16 divided governments.
> 
> Alabama House of Representatives - Ballotpedia
> 
> View attachment 292939
> 
> *America's Poorest States in 2019*
> 
> 1. *Mississippi *
> 
> As of 2017, the median household in Mississippi earned $42,009, compared to a national median of just under $61,372. The state's 2019 unemployment rate was 8.8%, significantly higher than the national rate of 3.8%. In addition to the lowest median household income, Mississippi had the nation's highest poverty rate in 2019 at 21.5%. The latter figure suggests that, on average, more than one out of five four-person households in the state earned less than $24,300.
> 
> Mississippi has low educational attainment and a dearth of urban centers with high-paying jobs. Only 21.1% of the state's residents hold bachelor's degrees, compared to 30.1% of people nationally. Mississippi's largest city, Jackson, ranks 94th in the nation in MSA population.
> 
> America's Poorest States in 2019
> 
> *According to the most recent ACS, the racial composition of Mississippi was:*
> 
> 
> White: 58.79%
> Black or African American: 37.59%
> Two or more races: 1.27%
> Asian: 0.97%
> Other race: 0.92%
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/states/mississippi-population/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dewey Phillip Bryant* (born December 9, 1954) is an American politician serving as the 64th governor of Mississippi since 2012.[1] He was the 31st lieutenant governor of Mississippi from 2008 to 2012 and 40th state auditor of Mississippi from 1996 to 2008.
> 
> *A **Republican*, Bryant was elected governor in 2011, defeating the Democratic nominee, Mayor Johnny DuPree of Hattiesburg. He was reelected in 2015, defeating truck driver Robert Gray.
> 
> Phil Bryant - Wikipedia
> View attachment 292945​
Click to expand...

The last 11 Governors of Alabama  7 were Democrats  and 4 Republicans - most of those tenures were marked by Democrat Controlled Legislatures - you can't fix decades of stupid in a few short years. Go Fish


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here comes flacaltenn to add his two cents worth of white half story.
> 
> Blacks did not revise history flacaltenn. Whites have done that and whites like you swear the white revised history is accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.
> 
> Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply.
> 
> But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional.
> 
> Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.
> 
> Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.
> 
> Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.
> 
> Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)
> 
> All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.
> 
> So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.
> 
> White supremacist have done it for ages.
> 
> They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.
> 
> After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> You even see it today.
> 
> A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.
> 
> Coincedence ?
> 
> His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.
> 
> Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.
> 
> They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.
> 
> He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.
> 
> Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?
> 
> For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.
> 
> Howevber I;ll say this
> 
> Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.
> 
> The white man did.
> 
> White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.
> 
> A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.
> 
> Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from astrophysics to Jack Daniels in two paragraphs ffs. The only thing more idiotic than your claims are those that believe them.
> 
> Absolute BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows the variety of the black mind.
> 
> But your from Czech. No blk ppl down there. Besides you were all killing yourselves down there, that's why you spilit into Slovakia, Slovenia. You can't even get along with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. White on white ethnic cleansing and genocide. A white shithole country that was colonized by other whites.
> 
> And while I know Ukraine is not Czech, but the whites there seem to have a problem with corruption. Another white shithole country that was colonized by whites.
> 
> Why is it that whites feel as if what they have is never enough and must always covet what belongs to others?
Click to expand...

Somalia is the most corrupt country in the world.


----------



## IM2

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292710
> 
> Selma Pop. 2019 - 17,886
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/us-cities/selma-al-population/
> 
> Black or African American: 80.43%
> White: 17.33%
> Two or more races: 0.87%
> Asian: 0.79%
> Other race: 0.40%
> Native Hawaiian or Pacific Islander: 0.12%
> Native American: 0.05%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kay Ellen Ivey* (born October 15, 1944) is an American politician serving as the 54th governor of Alabama since 2017. A member of the Republican Party, she was the 38th Alabama State Treasurer from 2003 to 2011 and the 30th lieutenant governor of Alabama from 2011 to 2017. Ivey became Alabama's second female governor and first female Republican governor upon the resignation of her predecessor, Robert J. Bentley.
> 
> Kay Ivey - Wikipedia
> 
> Yawn! Alabama is run by republicans. You republicans claim that you are so good for blacks that Selma should have streets paved with gold, no poverty, 100 percent employment and every black citizen should be rich.
> 
> *Alabama House of Representatives*
> 
> 
> In 2018, Republicans increased their majority in the chamber from 72-32 (with one vacancy) to 77-28.
> 
> 
> Alabama has a Republican state government trifecta. A trifecta exists when one political party simultaneously holds the governor’s office and majorities in both state legislative chambers. As of December 3, 2019, there are 22 Republican trifectas, 14 Democratic trifectas, and 14 divided governments where neither party holds trifecta control. In the 2018 election, Democrats had a net gain of six trifectas and Republicans had a net loss of four trifectas. Prior to that election, there were 26 Republican trifectas, eight Democratic trifectas, and 16 divided governments.
> 
> Alabama House of Representatives - Ballotpedia
> 
> View attachment 292939
> 
> *America's Poorest States in 2019*
> 
> 1. *Mississippi *
> 
> As of 2017, the median household in Mississippi earned $42,009, compared to a national median of just under $61,372. The state's 2019 unemployment rate was 8.8%, significantly higher than the national rate of 3.8%. In addition to the lowest median household income, Mississippi had the nation's highest poverty rate in 2019 at 21.5%. The latter figure suggests that, on average, more than one out of five four-person households in the state earned less than $24,300.
> 
> Mississippi has low educational attainment and a dearth of urban centers with high-paying jobs. Only 21.1% of the state's residents hold bachelor's degrees, compared to 30.1% of people nationally. Mississippi's largest city, Jackson, ranks 94th in the nation in MSA population.
> 
> America's Poorest States in 2019
> 
> *According to the most recent ACS, the racial composition of Mississippi was:*
> 
> 
> White: 58.79%
> Black or African American: 37.59%
> Two or more races: 1.27%
> Asian: 0.97%
> Other race: 0.92%
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/states/mississippi-population/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dewey Phillip Bryant* (born December 9, 1954) is an American politician serving as the 64th governor of Mississippi since 2012.[1] He was the 31st lieutenant governor of Mississippi from 2008 to 2012 and 40th state auditor of Mississippi from 1996 to 2008.
> 
> *A **Republican*, Bryant was elected governor in 2011, defeating the Democratic nominee, Mayor Johnny DuPree of Hattiesburg. He was reelected in 2015, defeating truck driver Robert Gray.
> 
> Phil Bryant - Wikipedia
> View attachment 292945​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The last 11 Governors of Alabama  7 were Democrats  and 4 Republicans - most of those tenures were marked by Democrat Controlled Legislatures - you can't fix decades of stupid in a few short years. Go Fish
Click to expand...


The party really doesn't matter in Alabama. Racism is bi partisan. The problem with many of the republicans here is they try portraying themselves as the non racist alternative to the democratic party while still being racists themselves. That why carpenter put up the demographics for Selma.


----------



## Pogo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, Africa had an early use of Iron ore, and Ceramics, but not the first. Certainly a far cry from equality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little pierogi   -------"equality"   is a word decent people VALUE.    My field is neuroscience-------ALL HUMAN BEAN BRAINS are-------across the board-----
> made the same.   ------there are no RACIAL DIFFERENCES in any of the
> populations studied.    -------poles were not included in the studies..     HOWEVER---it is true that  black persons who have resided for millennia in areas with lots of
> MALARIA bugs-------do harbor lots of sickle cell disease------HAPPY NOW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who believes in racial equality, clearly is very ignorant.
> 
> It's like saying we're all equal in height racially, like a San Bushman, and a Dutchman won't have differences.
> 
> It's ridiculous beyond belief.
Click to expand...


Is that why your avatar is wearing an aluminum pie plate on your head?  

Sometimes I wish Stormfront would start back up so we could dump our waste material....


----------



## pismoe

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do.  You have your pal paul essien here trying to claim CAT scans as a black invention.
> 
> Face it, the contribution of black inventors is small.  However, as the shackles of restraint, both perpetrated by whites AND blacks, are removed,  the black inventors will multiply.
> 
> But that will be because THEY are exceptional.  Not because they are black, or white, or green, but because those INDIVIDUALS are exceptional.
> 
> Something that racists, like you, will never admit to.
> 
> 
> 
> Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.
> 
> Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.
> 
> Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.
> 
> Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)
> 
> All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.
> 
> So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.
> 
> White supremacist have done it for ages.
> 
> They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.
> 
> After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> You even see it today.
> 
> A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.
> 
> Coincedence ?
> 
> His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.
> 
> Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.
> 
> They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.
> 
> He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.
> 
> Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?
> 
> For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.
> 
> Howevber I;ll say this
> 
> Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.
> 
> The white man did.
> 
> White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.
> 
> A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.
> 
> Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went from astrophysics to Jack Daniels in two paragraphs ffs. The only thing more idiotic than your claims are those that believe them.
> 
> Absolute BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows the variety of the black mind.
> 
> But your from Czech. No blk ppl down there. Besides you were all killing yourselves down there, that's why you spilit into Slovakia, Slovenia. You can't even get along with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. White on white ethnic cleansing and genocide. A white shithole country that was colonized by other whites.
> 
> And while I know Ukraine is not Czech, but the whites there seem to have a problem with corruption. Another white shithole country that was colonized by whites.
> 
> Why is it that whites feel as if what they have is never enough and must always covet what belongs to others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somalia is the most corrupt country in the world.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------  'somalia' is neat but i've always liked 'liberia' and i'll never get on an Airliner driven by an 'ethiopian' .    Just some comment  Pogo .


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292710
> 
> Selma Pop. 2019 - 17,886
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/us-cities/selma-al-population/
> 
> Black or African American: 80.43%
> White: 17.33%
> Two or more races: 0.87%
> Asian: 0.79%
> Other race: 0.40%
> Native Hawaiian or Pacific Islander: 0.12%
> Native American: 0.05%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kay Ellen Ivey* (born October 15, 1944) is an American politician serving as the 54th governor of Alabama since 2017. A member of the Republican Party, she was the 38th Alabama State Treasurer from 2003 to 2011 and the 30th lieutenant governor of Alabama from 2011 to 2017. Ivey became Alabama's second female governor and first female Republican governor upon the resignation of her predecessor, Robert J. Bentley.
> 
> Kay Ivey - Wikipedia
> 
> Yawn! Alabama is run by republicans. You republicans claim that you are so good for blacks that Selma should have streets paved with gold, no poverty, 100 percent employment and every black citizen should be rich.
> 
> *Alabama House of Representatives*
> 
> 
> In 2018, Republicans increased their majority in the chamber from 72-32 (with one vacancy) to 77-28.
> 
> 
> Alabama has a Republican state government trifecta. A trifecta exists when one political party simultaneously holds the governor’s office and majorities in both state legislative chambers. As of December 3, 2019, there are 22 Republican trifectas, 14 Democratic trifectas, and 14 divided governments where neither party holds trifecta control. In the 2018 election, Democrats had a net gain of six trifectas and Republicans had a net loss of four trifectas. Prior to that election, there were 26 Republican trifectas, eight Democratic trifectas, and 16 divided governments.
> 
> Alabama House of Representatives - Ballotpedia
> 
> View attachment 292939
> 
> *America's Poorest States in 2019*
> 
> 1. *Mississippi *
> 
> As of 2017, the median household in Mississippi earned $42,009, compared to a national median of just under $61,372. The state's 2019 unemployment rate was 8.8%, significantly higher than the national rate of 3.8%. In addition to the lowest median household income, Mississippi had the nation's highest poverty rate in 2019 at 21.5%. The latter figure suggests that, on average, more than one out of five four-person households in the state earned less than $24,300.
> 
> Mississippi has low educational attainment and a dearth of urban centers with high-paying jobs. Only 21.1% of the state's residents hold bachelor's degrees, compared to 30.1% of people nationally. Mississippi's largest city, Jackson, ranks 94th in the nation in MSA population.
> 
> America's Poorest States in 2019
> 
> *According to the most recent ACS, the racial composition of Mississippi was:*
> 
> 
> White: 58.79%
> Black or African American: 37.59%
> Two or more races: 1.27%
> Asian: 0.97%
> Other race: 0.92%
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/states/mississippi-population/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dewey Phillip Bryant* (born December 9, 1954) is an American politician serving as the 64th governor of Mississippi since 2012.[1] He was the 31st lieutenant governor of Mississippi from 2008 to 2012 and 40th state auditor of Mississippi from 1996 to 2008.
> 
> *A **Republican*, Bryant was elected governor in 2011, defeating the Democratic nominee, Mayor Johnny DuPree of Hattiesburg. He was reelected in 2015, defeating truck driver Robert Gray.
> 
> Phil Bryant - Wikipedia
> View attachment 292945​
Click to expand...

It hasn't dawned on you that the poorest state has the highest percentage of blacks in the country?


----------



## Pogo

pismoe said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people (as a group) have invented more things beneficial to the progress of mankind than whites. It's not even close.
> 
> Black Africans were the original inventors of the disciplines that helped bring the world into the modern age.
> 
> Mathematics, Physics, Astronomy, Building in stone and bricks, Writing Languages like Edo Script, Nsibidi are three African writing systems that pre-date the arrival of Europeans on the continent.
> 
> Calendars, irrigation, mining , metal block printing, fountain pen, astrolabic quadrant, hand cannon and an emphasis of the kind of tools used in architecture. Many ancient formulas in trigonometry, calculus and physics as well as chemistry (Khem mysteries)
> 
> All of these were begun by Blacks in Egypt, Nubia-Kush.
> 
> So even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> In fact Africans invented the binary system which is still used in the Yoruba oracle and was copied by German scientists and applied to computer programming.
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans
> 
> Another thing it’s ALL about who gets the patent.
> 
> White supremacist have done it for ages.
> 
> They see an idea, invention, something which is common somewhere else, go back home, patent it and claim the rights.
> 
> After that they become the inventors and OWNERS of the said product, no matter how many centuries it has been used by other people in their culture.
> 
> You even see it today.
> 
> A black South African student named Nkosinathi Nkomo created a water purification invention to assist the drought in Cape Town then he mysteriously falls from a building a dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few months later someone comes up with the same invention.
> 
> Coincedence ?
> 
> His invention would have make him a billionaire and his descendents.
> 
> Stealing the black ppl’s inventions was what Henry Ford did and Jack Daniels done.
> 
> They never paid that man's family for giving them the whiskey recipe. Because jack Daniels whisky was created by an enslaved Black American named Nearest Green.
> 
> He taught Jack Daniels how to make it and the Daniels brand has made millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial discrimination led to many inventors from blk communities to be completely disregarded and their works denied due recognition. Look up Lewis Latimer and how he carried Thomas Edison.
> 
> Since whites supremacists theorize blacks are subhuman, then why open the door to a monkey ?
> 
> For the past 300 years that has been white racist logic, and if they never let blacks get into anything, the logic is safe.
> 
> Howevber I;ll say this
> 
> Black Africans did not do was master the art of warfare or should I say take warfare seriously enough.
> 
> The white man did.
> 
> White supremacists weaponise EVERYTHING.
> 
> A White supremacisst will get a rock at the bottom of the ocean, get a slice of it, put in under a micro scope and look at for hours n hours. Just thinking of ways he can weaponize it. thinking of ways he can use it to kill ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Gunpowder changed the game. Chinese invented it and when Marco polo brought it bk to europe. Whites started using it to kill ppl.
> 
> Bringing a knife or blade to a gun fight puts that person at a disadvantage. And once whites got hold of gun powder it was much easier to defeat n crush African armies.
> 
> 
> 
> You went from astrophysics to Jack Daniels in two paragraphs ffs. The only thing more idiotic than your claims are those that believe them.
> 
> Absolute BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shows the variety of the black mind.
> 
> But your from Czech. No blk ppl down there. Besides you were all killing yourselves down there, that's why you spilit into Slovakia, Slovenia. You can't even get along with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. White on white ethnic cleansing and genocide. A white shithole country that was colonized by other whites.
> 
> And while I know Ukraine is not Czech, but the whites there seem to have a problem with corruption. Another white shithole country that was colonized by whites.
> 
> Why is it that whites feel as if what they have is never enough and must always covet what belongs to others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somalia is the most corrupt country in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------  'somalia' is neat but i've always liked 'liberia' and i'll never get on an Airliner driven by an 'ethiopian' .    Just some comment  Pogo .
Click to expand...


That's absolutely fascinating but as far as I know my name is not "MizMolly" soooooooooo...........


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karpenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292710
> 
> Selma Pop. 2019 - 17,886
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/us-cities/selma-al-population/
> 
> Black or African American: 80.43%
> White: 17.33%
> Two or more races: 0.87%
> Asian: 0.79%
> Other race: 0.40%
> Native Hawaiian or Pacific Islander: 0.12%
> Native American: 0.05%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kay Ellen Ivey* (born October 15, 1944) is an American politician serving as the 54th governor of Alabama since 2017. A member of the Republican Party, she was the 38th Alabama State Treasurer from 2003 to 2011 and the 30th lieutenant governor of Alabama from 2011 to 2017. Ivey became Alabama's second female governor and first female Republican governor upon the resignation of her predecessor, Robert J. Bentley.
> 
> Kay Ivey - Wikipedia
> 
> Yawn! Alabama is run by republicans. You republicans claim that you are so good for blacks that Selma should have streets paved with gold, no poverty, 100 percent employment and every black citizen should be rich.
> 
> *Alabama House of Representatives*
> 
> 
> In 2018, Republicans increased their majority in the chamber from 72-32 (with one vacancy) to 77-28.
> 
> 
> Alabama has a Republican state government trifecta. A trifecta exists when one political party simultaneously holds the governor’s office and majorities in both state legislative chambers. As of December 3, 2019, there are 22 Republican trifectas, 14 Democratic trifectas, and 14 divided governments where neither party holds trifecta control. In the 2018 election, Democrats had a net gain of six trifectas and Republicans had a net loss of four trifectas. Prior to that election, there were 26 Republican trifectas, eight Democratic trifectas, and 16 divided governments.
> 
> Alabama House of Representatives - Ballotpedia
> 
> View attachment 292939
> 
> *America's Poorest States in 2019*
> 
> 1. *Mississippi *
> 
> As of 2017, the median household in Mississippi earned $42,009, compared to a national median of just under $61,372. The state's 2019 unemployment rate was 8.8%, significantly higher than the national rate of 3.8%. In addition to the lowest median household income, Mississippi had the nation's highest poverty rate in 2019 at 21.5%. The latter figure suggests that, on average, more than one out of five four-person households in the state earned less than $24,300.
> 
> Mississippi has low educational attainment and a dearth of urban centers with high-paying jobs. Only 21.1% of the state's residents hold bachelor's degrees, compared to 30.1% of people nationally. Mississippi's largest city, Jackson, ranks 94th in the nation in MSA population.
> 
> America's Poorest States in 2019
> 
> *According to the most recent ACS, the racial composition of Mississippi was:*
> 
> 
> White: 58.79%
> Black or African American: 37.59%
> Two or more races: 1.27%
> Asian: 0.97%
> Other race: 0.92%
> http://worldpopulationreview.com/states/mississippi-population/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dewey Phillip Bryant* (born December 9, 1954) is an American politician serving as the 64th governor of Mississippi since 2012.[1] He was the 31st lieutenant governor of Mississippi from 2008 to 2012 and 40th state auditor of Mississippi from 1996 to 2008.
> 
> *A **Republican*, Bryant was elected governor in 2011, defeating the Democratic nominee, Mayor Johnny DuPree of Hattiesburg. He was reelected in 2015, defeating truck driver Robert Gray.
> 
> Phil Bryant - Wikipedia
> View attachment 292945​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It hasn't dawned on you that the poorest state has the highest percentage of blacks in the country?
Click to expand...

The state is majority white, so no. It would if the poorest state was controlled completely by blacks. And when I say that I mean that whites had never in any way had anything to do with the management of that state.


----------



## Likkmee

Pogo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You went from astrophysics to Jack Daniels in two paragraphs ffs. The only thing more idiotic than your claims are those that believe them.
> 
> Absolute BS.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the variety of the black mind.
> 
> But your from Czech. No blk ppl down there. Besides you were all killing yourselves down there, that's why you spilit into Slovakia, Slovenia. You can't even get along with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. White on white ethnic cleansing and genocide. A white shithole country that was colonized by other whites.
> 
> And while I know Ukraine is not Czech, but the whites there seem to have a problem with corruption. Another white shithole country that was colonized by whites.
> 
> Why is it that whites feel as if what they have is never enough and must always covet what belongs to others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somalia is the most corrupt country in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------  'somalia' is neat but i've always liked 'liberia' and i'll never get on an Airliner driven by an 'ethiopian' .    Just some comment  Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's absolutely fascinating but as far as I know my name is not "MizMolly" soooooooooo...........
Click to expand...

Oh good golly


----------



## Pogo

Likkmee said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows the variety of the black mind.
> 
> But your from Czech. No blk ppl down there. Besides you were all killing yourselves down there, that's why you spilit into Slovakia, Slovenia. You can't even get along with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. White on white ethnic cleansing and genocide. A white shithole country that was colonized by other whites.
> 
> And while I know Ukraine is not Czech, but the whites there seem to have a problem with corruption. Another white shithole country that was colonized by whites.
> 
> Why is it that whites feel as if what they have is never enough and must always covet what belongs to others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somalia is the most corrupt country in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------  'somalia' is neat but i've always liked 'liberia' and i'll never get on an Airliner driven by an 'ethiopian' .    Just some comment  Pogo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's absolutely fascinating but as far as I know my name is not "MizMolly" soooooooooo...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good golly
Click to expand...


He must be rockin' and a-rollin'
Cain't hear his mama cawl.


----------



## Death Angel

Paul Essien said:


> *Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania *( East-Africa)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Abidjan, Cote d’Ivoire; One of my favorite cities in West-Africa.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Rwanda
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Ghana - Accra
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Luanda, Angola
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Somalia
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Mauritius
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Lagos - Nigeria
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Mali - Timbuktu
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Senegal (Dakar’s European corner)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zambia and Zimbabwe (don’t miss Victoria Falls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zanzibar, Tanzania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see from your "images" . . . .

NOTHING!


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania *( East-Africa)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Abidjan, Cote d’Ivoire; One of my favorite cities in West-Africa.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Rwanda
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Ghana - Accra
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Luanda, Angola
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Somalia
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Mauritius
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Lagos - Nigeria
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Mali - Timbuktu
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Senegal (Dakar’s European corner)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zambia and Zimbabwe (don’t miss Victoria Falls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zanzibar, Tanzania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I see from your "images" . . . .
> 
> NOTHING!
Click to expand...


No one gives a fuck about what your racist ass doesn't see. Whites like you believe a lie about Africa.


----------



## Death Angel

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania *( East-Africa)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Abidjan, Cote d’Ivoire; One of my favorite cities in West-Africa.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Rwanda
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Ghana - Accra
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Luanda, Angola
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Somalia
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Mauritius
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Lagos - Nigeria
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Mali - Timbuktu
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Senegal (Dakar’s European corner)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zambia and Zimbabwe (don’t miss Victoria Falls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zanzibar, Tanzania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I see from your "images" . . . .
> 
> NOTHING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one gives a fuck about what your racist ass doesn't see. Whites like you believe a lie about Africa.
Click to expand...

Glad he fixed it.

Thank a white man for bringing them out of the jungle


----------



## Paul Essien

*Rwanda - Kigali*











*Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania









*

*Accra, Ghana*






*Mozambique*: Its remote coastal beaches.











*Ivory Coast: I*t's a perfect natural ecosystem for biologists, researchers and nature lovers. It’s very sad to note that Ivory Coast is showing less and less of its nature reserves and more of its cityscapes in travel brochures. Who will visit that country when the rainforests are deforested and depleted?






*Morocco (Blue Chefchaouen)






Avenue of baobabs, Madagascar






Wallis Bay, Namibia




*

*Nigeria is home to adventurers, Born adventurers.*






*Ethiopia - Addas Abbiba*






*Mauritius *






*Dakar, Senegal*











*Zambia and Zimbabwe (don’t miss Victoria Falls)*






*Luanda, Angola *






*Nairobi, Kenya *






*Tanzania*





*Cape Verde*






*Long Beach , Mauritius*






Kenya - Narobi






*Mali - Timbuktu*


----------



## Paul Essien

*Egypt - Alexandria*


----------



## IM2

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania *( East-Africa)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Abidjan, Cote d’Ivoire; One of my favorite cities in West-Africa.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Rwanda
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Ghana - Accra
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Luanda, Angola
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Somalia
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Mauritius
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Lagos - Nigeria
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Mali - Timbuktu
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Senegal (Dakar’s European corner)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zambia and Zimbabwe (don’t miss Victoria Falls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zanzibar, Tanzania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I see from your "images" . . . .
> 
> NOTHING!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one gives a fuck about what your racist ass doesn't see. Whites like you believe a lie about Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad he fixed it.
> 
> Thank a white man for bringing them out of the jungle
Click to expand...

Can't thank saltines for what  they did not do. What we do know is that the white man ran from the rat infested European streets to Africa trying to escape the bubonic plague they put on themselves because of unsanitary living.


----------



## MAGAman

IM2 said:


> It's 2019 and in 2 months it will be 2020. It's time to end beliefs from the 1700's.This is from Henry Louis Gates. You know, the guy you racists love to quote in order to talk about black slaveowners.


Ok. I'll bite.

Who made what statement that turned you into a quivering victim?


----------



## IM2

I am not the quivering victim here. You are. That's what MAGA stands for, crybaby white men who can't have their way anymore.


----------



## MAGAman

IM2 said:


> I am not the quivering victim here. You are. That's what MAGA stands for, crybaby white men who can't have their way anymore.


You sound so desperate. 

Well, go ahead... Tell me what statement you're debunking.

Or is your victimhood in your own mind?


----------



## IM2

The only victimhood us yours son. Trying to gaslight doesn't change that. You know what statement  that video debunks. You can't handle the stone cold truth.


----------



## MAGAman

IM2 said:


> The only victimhood us yours son. Trying to gaslight doesn't change that. You know what statement  that video debunks. You can't handle the stone cold truth.


Is it a secret statement, boy?

Step n fetch on over and find it.

Your porch has integrated internet. You have noexzuse.

Maybe next time you'll whine about something real? Maybe?


----------



## Slyhunter

Paul Essien said:


> *Rwanda - Kigali*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Accra, Ghana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mozambique*: Its remote coastal beaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ivory Coast: I*t's a perfect natural ecosystem for biologists, researchers and nature lovers. It’s very sad to note that Ivory Coast is showing less and less of its nature reserves and more of its cityscapes in travel brochures. Who will visit that country when the rainforests are deforested and depleted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Morocco (Blue Chefchaouen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenue of baobabs, Madagascar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallis Bay, Namibia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Nigeria is home to adventurers, Born adventurers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ethiopia - Addas Abbiba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mauritius *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dakar, Senegal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zambia and Zimbabwe (don’t miss Victoria Falls)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Luanda, Angola *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nairobi, Kenya *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tanzania*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cape Verde*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Long Beach , Mauritius*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya - Narobi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mali - Timbuktu*


All that came after the White men taught them how to build running water, bathrooms, electricity etc. After they sold their brothers into slavery because they were getting too fat eating them.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> I am not the quivering victim here. You are. That's what MAGA stands for, crybaby white men who can't have their way anymore.


Did you miss the New Hampshire Primary? Trump got the most votes ever than any incumbent has ever gotten. 3 times as many as Obama and more than the entire Democratic contender list combined. Maga is winning. And he's providing you with middle income jobs while doing so. He's winning for blacks, hispanic, etc., not just the white man.


----------



## Paul Essien

Slyhunter said:


> All that came after the White men taught them how to build running water, bathrooms, electricity etc. After they sold their brothers into slavery because they were getting too fat eating them.


It's the other way round.

It'll do you well to remember that medieval Europe was a sh*t hole. Until Black people came in from Africa and cleaned it up.











They built stuff like this











This is just an honest depiction of history.

Black ppl cleaned Europe up. Black ppl brought paper making to Europe via Spain by the Moors. This allowed the growth of libraries.

I don't what history books you've reading but the stench of medieval Europe still echoes today. The Middle Ages smelt of sewage and decaying bodies. The Queen of Spain Isabel of Castle (the end of the 15th century) confessed that she had taken a bath only twice in a lifetime when born and married. French kings died of lice.

People emptied chamber pots right out of their windows making streets look like cesspools. Fleas, lice and bugs swarmed in rich and poor houses of London and Paris.

Unsanitary conditions, diseases and starvation were what early Europe was. Stop deluding yourself. Noble families were happy if at best two or three of ten children survived. A third of women died in labor. They had no street illumination. In Ancient Rome they sold even the urine from latrines to wool dyers and leather tanners.

Rain was the only street cleaner in those times.

The Moors civilized Europe, There were bath houses all thru Moorish Spain as well as well lit streets, Universities, Palaces, literate populace.

The Moors introduced art, architecture, sciences, medicines, animal husbandry and other advanced disciplines to Spain and the rest of Europe. This was the catalyst which led to the European Renaissance.

After the Greco/Roman Empire fell, whites went back into the DARK AGES. They thought the world was flat, were scared to take baths. This is where the black plague almost killed all of white Europe in the 13th, due to UNSANITARY conditions. During that same time, in Spain, the Moors had over 300 public baths. While 1% of Europe was literate, there were over 90 universities in the Moorish Empire. These blacks are responsible for the white boy 'renaissance' where they had a refocus on science, learning and math. BLACK MOORS are the ones who inspired this reawakening.

Black ppl gave the world the alphabet (Phoenicians were black Moorish people from North Africa...the word PHONICS comes from them) and numbers (Arabic numbers are 0-9 as opposed to Roman numerals which don't have a zero making higher math IMPOSSIBLE).

Most of Western European scientific discoveries or rather copies of the original discoveries of Africans were put to use during the sixteenth to the twentieth centuries. It was during this crucial period that some of the great scientific and technological discoveries and inventions were made. Yet, these discoveries and inventions were and are merely improvements on ancient discoveries made by Africans Blacks. For example, gunpowder was invented by the ancient Egyptians and Nigerians who used the cola nut to make gunpowder. The Chinese reinvented it and used it in fireworks and explosives. Steel was invented by Africans in ancient Tanzania, where ancient cone-like blast furnaces with bellows still exist to this very day and are still used. The hydraulic pump for lifting water and irrigation was invented by Africans in Egypt

Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans and Chinese.

You see, SERIOUS White historians know these facts very well they also know that to tell the truth would reveal the dominate position of the Blackman in the bronze-age. SERIOUS white historians know they were barbarians when the foundation of world civilization was built by black men. Few western historians will tell the full story of man's racial history to do so would challenge the Aryan model of history so deeply ingrained in western culture. One fact I will emphasize again and again is that SERIOUS White historians are NOT ignorant of the truth about black history and in many cases they confirm it themselves.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rwanda - Kigali*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Accra, Ghana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mozambique*: Its remote coastal beaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ivory Coast: I*t's a perfect natural ecosystem for biologists, researchers and nature lovers. It’s very sad to note that Ivory Coast is showing less and less of its nature reserves and more of its cityscapes in travel brochures. Who will visit that country when the rainforests are deforested and depleted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Morocco (Blue Chefchaouen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenue of baobabs, Madagascar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallis Bay, Namibia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Nigeria is home to adventurers, Born adventurers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ethiopia - Addas Abbiba*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mauritius *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dakar, Senegal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Zambia and Zimbabwe (don’t miss Victoria Falls)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Luanda, Angola *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nairobi, Kenya *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tanzania*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cape Verde*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Long Beach , Mauritius*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenya - Narobi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mali - Timbuktu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that came after the White men taught them how to build running water, bathrooms, electricity etc. After they sold their brothers into slavery because they were getting too fat eating them.
Click to expand...


None of that is true.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that came after the White men taught them how to build running water, bathrooms, electricity etc. After they sold their brothers into slavery because they were getting too fat eating them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the other way round.
> 
> It'll do you well to remember that medieval Europe was a sh*t hole. Until Black people came in from Africa and cleaned it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They built stuff like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just an honest depiction of history.
> 
> Black ppl cleaned Europe up. Black ppl brought paper making to Europe via Spain by the Moors. This allowed the growth of libraries.
> 
> I don't what history books you've reading but the stench of medieval Europe still echoes today. The Middle Ages smelt of sewage and decaying bodies. The Queen of Spain Isabel of Castle (the end of the 15th century) confessed that she had taken a bath only twice in a lifetime when born and married. French kings died of lice.
> 
> People emptied chamber pots right out of their windows making streets look like cesspools. Fleas, lice and bugs swarmed in rich and poor houses of London and Paris.
> 
> Unsanitary conditions, diseases and starvation were what early Europe was. Stop deluding yourself. Noble families were happy if at best two or three of ten children survived. A third of women died in labor. They had no street illumination. In Ancient Rome they sold even the urine from latrines to wool dyers and leather tanners.
> 
> Rain was the only street cleaner in those times.
> 
> The Moors civilized Europe, There were bath houses all thru Moorish Spain as well as well lit streets, Universities, Palaces, literate populace.
> 
> The Moors introduced art, architecture, sciences, medicines, animal husbandry and other advanced disciplines to Spain and the rest of Europe. This was the catalyst which led to the European Renaissance.
> 
> After the Greco/Roman Empire fell, whites went back into the DARK AGES. They thought the world was flat, were scared to take baths. This is where the black plague almost killed all of white Europe in the 13th, due to UNSANITARY conditions. During that same time, in Spain, the Moors had over 300 public baths. While 1% of Europe was literate, there were over 90 universities in the Moorish Empire. These blacks are responsible for the white boy 'renaissance' where they had a refocus on science, learning and math. BLACK MOORS are the ones who inspired this reawakening.
> 
> Black ppl gave the world the alphabet (Phoenicians were black Moorish people from North Africa...the word PHONICS comes from them) and numbers (Arabic numbers are 0-9 as opposed to Roman numerals which don't have a zero making higher math IMPOSSIBLE).
> 
> Most of Western European scientific discoveries or rather copies of the original discoveries of Africans were put to use during the sixteenth to the twentieth centuries. It was during this crucial period that some of the great scientific and technological discoveries and inventions were made. Yet, these discoveries and inventions were and are merely improvements on ancient discoveries made by Africans Blacks. For example, gunpowder was invented by the ancient Egyptians and Nigerians who used the cola nut to make gunpowder. The Chinese reinvented it and used it in fireworks and explosives. Steel was invented by Africans in ancient Tanzania, where ancient cone-like blast furnaces with bellows still exist to this very day and are still used. The hydraulic pump for lifting water and irrigation was invented by Africans in Egypt
> 
> Therefore, even if people of European origins have made improvements in ancient technologies and ancient inventions, such as rocketry, computer technology, aerodynamics and others, the basic mathematical formulas and ancient prototypes were invented by Africans and Chinese.
> 
> You see, SERIOUS White historians know these facts very well they also know that to tell the truth would reveal the dominate position of the Blackman in the bronze-age. SERIOUS white historians know they were barbarians when the foundation of world civilization was built by black men. Few western historians will tell the full story of man's racial history to do so would challenge the Aryan model of history so deeply ingrained in western culture. One fact I will emphasize again and again is that SERIOUS White historians are NOT ignorant of the truth about black history and in many cases they confirm it themselves.
Click to expand...


Once again we have been blessed by the Minister of Fact, Brother Paul Essen.

Thank you Paul.


----------

